# Atomenergie/Energiepolitik



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2008)

Dieser Thread ist eine Auskopplung aus dem Bundetstagswahl Nov08-Thread. Ausgangspunkt ist die Einstellung der Grünen zu den Castortransporten.


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2008)

Mich wundert es nicht, dass die Grünen hier noch keine Stimme haben (JEder der kein 80+ NT hat und grün wählt, den lach ich aus) aber hier der Grund wieso ich die niemals wählen würde:



> Wir sehen die Aktivitäten zur Behinderung des Atommüll-Transports als großen Erfolg für unsere Partei



MIt solchen MItteln pol. Ziele durchzusetzen, ist einfach nur arm und meines erachtens radikal !
Vor allem hat das ganze 20Mio Euro an Steuern gekostet...
Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass die Linken in Hessen ja eine Regierung mit Beteiligung der Grünen tolerieren wollten - Ob die 20mio gut angelegt sind? Oder doch nicht?

Normale Demos -ok
Straftaten (an die Gleise ketten) : Nein!

Sowas kann kein Mittel sein!

Eine Diskussion müsst schon präziser sein... Hat wer Lust über Atomenergie oder allg. Energiepolitik?

Hab schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben, deshalb höre ich jetzt auf

greetz

theLamer


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ich warte auf den Tag, das ein Umweltaktivist es schafft den Zug zum entgleisen zu bringen und dadurch radioaktives Material austritt. Am besten in der Nähe eines Naturschutzgebietes oder einer größeren Stadt.

An dem Tag, werde ich 24 Stunden mit einem breiten Grinsen umher laufen.


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, das ein Umweltaktivist es schafft den Zug zum entgleisen zu bringen und dadurch radioaktives Material austritt. Am besten in der Nähe eines Naturschutzgebietes oder einer größeren Stadt.
> 
> An dem Tag, werde ich 24 Stunden mit einem breiten Grinsen umher laufen.



das werde ich auch 

Weiterhin:
Das ist einfach sinnfrei was die machen - Ich demonstriere doch auch nicht mit Gewalt gegen Gewalt -> Rostocker Hafen... (Wieder ne andere Geschichte und hier auch nicht unbedingt passend, aber durchaus erwähnenswert)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, das ein Umweltaktivist es schafft den Zug zum entgleisen zu bringen und dadurch radioaktives Material austritt.
> 
> An dem Tag, werde ich 24 Stunden mit einem breiten Grinsen umher laufen.



Die meisten Aktivisten werden es sich auch nur schwer verkneifen können.

Die, die dir heulend entgegenkommen, sind die von der Atomlobby, deren Sicherheitsgeschichten endgültig keiner mehr glaubt 



theLamer schrieb:


> FDP...
> 
> Mich wundert es nicht, dass die Grünen hier noch keine Stimme haben (JEder der kein 80+ NT hat und grün wählt, den lach ich aus)



Sie haben eine und das Nightjar liegt bereit  



> MIt solchen MItteln pol. Ziele durchzusetzen, ist einfach nur arm und meines erachtens radikal !



Man sollte vielleicht genau nachfragen, welche Teile und welcher Form der Meinungsäußerung da befürwortet wurden.
Wenn die CDU von Laufzeitverlängerungen spricht bezieht man da schließlich auch nicht Tschernobyl mit rein.



> Vor allem hat das ganze 20Mio Euro an Steuern gekostet...



Nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was die Atomenergie als ganzes gekostet hat und nocht kosten wird, ehe alle Folgen beseitig sind (20Bil. €?)



> Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass die Linken in Hessen ja eine Regierung mit Beteiligung der Grünen tolerieren wollten - Ob die 20mio gut angelegt sind? Oder doch nicht?



Weiß zwar nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat, aber egal:
Die 20 Millionen sind nach keinem der beteiligten gut angelegt, man ist sich nur uneinig, wie man sie einsparen sollte.



> Eine Diskussion müsst schon präziser sein... Hat wer Lust über Atomenergie oder allg. Energiepolitik?



Bin dabei.
Wurde in "meiner" "Politikecke auch schon mal angerissen, kann man auch nen extra Thread zu machen (wo wir jetzt schon mal ne eigenes Forum haben...)


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Hi, um deine Form beizubehalten.... folgendes:



> Man sollte vielleicht genau nachfragen, welche Teile und welcher Form der Meinungsäußerung da befürwortet wurden.
> Wenn die CDU von Laufzeitverlängerungen spricht bezieht man da schließlich auch nicht Tschernobyl mit rein.


Ich meine nicht die Ziele an sich (wir leben ja in einer Demokratie), sondern die Durchsetzung derselben, die offensichtlich durch Straftaten geprägt ist.


> Die, die dir heulend entgegenkommen, sind die von der Atomlobby, deren Sicherheitsgeschichten endgültig keiner mehr glaubt


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines SUPER-Gaus ist so unwahrscheinlich gering... die heutigen KKWs sind zudem nicht mit dem Druckwasserreaktor in Tschernobyl vergleichbar. UNd der Ausstieg aus dem Atomaussieg macht auch Sinn, weill Deutschland mit die sichersten AKWs der Welt hat.



> Nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was die Atomenergie als ganzes gekostet hat und nocht kosten wird, ehe alle Folgen beseitig sind (20Bil. €?)


Atomstrom ist gut und billig, auch sicher.
Nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn man auf AKWs verzichtet... Die Energiepreiser würden enorm steigen, viel ökonomischer ist da Atomernergie, die auch nicht billig ist, wie du schon sagtest...



> Wurde in "meiner" "Politikecke auch schon mal angerissen, kann man auch nen extra Thread zu machen (wo wir jetzt schon mal ne eigenes Forum haben...)


Du bist doch mod... dann verschieb die Beiträge doch einfach und mach nen neuen Thread auf.

greetz
 theLamer

EDIT: Morgen Klausur, muss noch lernen, deshalb wirst heute abend nix mehr von mir hören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



theLamer schrieb:


> Du bist doch mod... dann verschieb die Beiträge doch einfach und mach nen neuen Thread auf.



done.




> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines SUPER-Gaus ist so unwahrscheinlich gering... die heutigen KKWs sind zudem nicht mit dem Druckwasserreaktor in Tschernobyl vergleichbar. UNd der Ausstieg aus dem Atomaussieg macht auch Sinn, weill Deutschland mit die sichersten AKWs der Welt hat.



Tschernobyl hatte ich nur als Beispiel gebracht, wie eine Aussage zu Unrecht miteiner anderen verknüpft wird - wer für Atomenergie ist, ist nicht automatisch für Tschernobyl. Genauso wenig ist aber jemand, der für Anti-Castor Proteste ist automatisch auch für an-Gleise-ketten.

Sicherheitsrisiken beim Transport hatten du und Pokerclock selbst angesprochen - ich persönlich hoffe mal, dass man der Atomlobby und ihren Castor-ist-sicher-Versprechen wenigstens soweit vertrauen kann, dass das Ding nicht wegen nem Demonstranten auseinanderbricht.



> Atomstrom ist gut



Strom ist Strom



> und billig,



Nicht wenn man die enormen Kosten einberechnet, die vom Staat getragen wurden, getragen werden und getragen werden werden werden (?  )



> auch sicher.



Jetzt.
Mit Sicherheit nicht in Zukunft sicher. (Atommüll)



> Nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn man auf AKWs verzichtet...



Eigentlich hatte man das schon mal ausführlich durchgedacht...



> Die Energiepreiser würden enorm steigen,



Da kann man sich schonmal dran gewöhnen.



> viel ökonomischer ist da Atomernergie,



"heute ökonomisch" ist nicht das einzigste, nicht mal unbedingt das wichtigste Kriterium.



> die auch nicht billig ist, wie du schon sagtest...



Ich sagte das. Du sagtest eigentlich gerade das Gegenteil


----------



## Fabi-O (12. November 2008)

Kann ich mal eine Quelle zu genannten 20 Billionen Kosten- und Folgekosten haben?

Ich finde, solang man das Thema Sicherheit ernst nimmt (wie in Deutschland der Fall, siehe die ganzen Vattenfalleklats) hat die Atomenergie ihre Daseinsberechtigung, bis der Primärenergiebedarf voll durch regenerative Energiequellen gedeckt werden kann. Was mir an Atomenergie gefällt ist, dass ohne das Werk vieler Physiker niemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre, unnutzes Metall als Energieträger zu nutzen, denn Kohle haben unsere Vorfahren schon verbrannt.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2008)

Ich sehe bei Atomenergie 2 Probleme:

1. Die Entsorgung des Abfallmaterials. Das ist ein technisches Problem, und man weiß keine gute lösung. Radioaktives Material kommt zwar in der Natur auch vor, aber nicht das Zeug aus den AKWs. Durch die dortige Kernspaltung gibts iirc einen Hüpfer in der Zerfallskette, weg vom natürlich Zerfall. Meine Physik-LK-Tage sind allerdings schon etwas her.

2. Unsicherheitsfaktor Mensch. AKWs sind auf dem Papier und in der Theorie sicher, in der Praxis zeigte sich aber schon mehrfach, dass selbst deutsche AKW-Betreiber bei der Wartung sparen und versuchen, meldepflichtige Vorfälle zu vertuschen. Dabei mache ich nicht dem kleinen Mann im AKW den Vorwurf, sondern den federführenden Bürokraten, denen beim Wort "Kosteneinsparung" die Soße aus der Hose tropft. Wenn da nicht an den falschen Ecken gespart würde, gäbe es weit weniger Vorfälle.

In dem Kontext sind natürlich auch die alten Ostblock-Reaktoren zu kritisieren, die gehören eigentlich viel eher abgeschaltet als unsere hier. Die Länder in Osteuropa haben AKWs vom Tschernobyl-Typ immer noch im Einsatz, und wenig Geld um diese zu modernisieren. Stilllegen geht auch nicht, sie brauchen den Strom und können nicht mal eben ein paar Windrädchen aus der Portokasse zahlen so wie wir.
Eine wirklich grüne Maßnahme wäre es, unsichere und veraltete AKWs im Osten abzuschalten und ihnen sicheren Atom-Strom aus Westeuropa zu schenken oder günstig zu verkaufen. Das würde die Chancen steigern, dass man in Zukunft auch noch Pilze aus dem Wald essen kann. Aber machen wir ja nicht, denn wir sind Demokraten und nicht sozial. 

Was die Aktivisten und ihre Ankettungs-Anschläge angeht: Ja, sehr sinnvoll, zu versuchen, den Transport zu Saboteuren, um dann hinterher bei einem Vorfall sagen zu können: seht ihr, ist unsicher, wir habens ja gesagt.
Das ist doch die Logik von hirntotem Fußpilz! Da kann ich auch einen Baum auf dein Auto fallen lassen und dann hinterher sagen: siehst du, Todesfalle.

Wenn man den Transport fahren lassen würde, wäre das viel sicherer, als diese Störaktionen. Aber mei, wer nur noch Gras ist und Müsli raucht, dem fehlen möglicherweise ein paar wichtige Enzyme im neuronalen Gelände. 

Ein langfristiger Atomausstieg ist sinnvoll, aber bis dahin brauchen wir eine sinnvolle Alternative, damit unsere Mixer sich weiter drehen. Und Kohlekraftwerke sind keine!
Irgendeine sehr effiziente Nutzung von regenerativer Energie, das wärs.


----------



## GoZoU (12. November 2008)

Atomkraftwerke können aber etwas, was die ganzen Bio-Dinger nicht können: Grundlast bereit stellen. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich unbedingt für Atomkraft bin. Im Moment können wir mit regenerativen Energien aber nicht unseren Strombedarf decken. Eines Tages wird es sicher soweit sein (hoffe ich), von diesem Zeitpunkt sind wir aber noch weit entfernt. Forscher Versuchen das Problem der Grundlastbereistellung zwar schon durch eine Art Akku zu kompensieren, wirklich ausgereift und effektiv ist diese Technik allerdings noch nicht. 

Schade, dass ich dieses Semester die Vorlesung "Energiesysteme" nicht hören kann, da wird genau auf die angesprochene Problematik eingegangen und man macht noch einen netten Exkurs durch die Reaktortechnik.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, das ein Umweltaktivist es schafft den Zug zum entgleisen zu bringen und dadurch radioaktives Material austritt. Am besten in der Nähe eines Naturschutzgebietes oder einer größeren Stadt.
> 
> An dem Tag, werde ich 24 Stunden mit einem breiten Grinsen umher laufen.



*Signed* 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2008)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal Liste von Unfällen in kerntechnischen Anlagen ? Wikipedia reinziehen.
Von vielen Unfällen bekommt man gar nichts mit, die wenigstens sind aber derart kritisch, dass sie über INES 5 hinausgehen, meist sind nur Gebäude auf dem Reaktorgelände und das direkte Personal betroffen.

Kernschmelzen sind zum Glück eher selten, die meisten davon waren auch nur partiell und konnten eingedämmt werden. Dennoch sieht man auch, dass immer etwas passieren kann, und wenn man sich die Detailberichte bei Wikipedia durchliest, sieht man, dass oft auch zu einem Gewissen Grade menschliches Versagen dazu beitrug.

Gibt bei Youtube übrigens eine Rekonstruktion der letzten Minuten vor dem Supergau von Tschernobyl:
YouTube - Doku - der letzten Minuten vor dem GAU in Tschernobyl Teil 1
und die übrigen Teile.
Hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal angesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Kann ich mal eine Quelle zu genannten 20 Billionen Kosten- und Folgekosten haben?



Nö. Vielleicht findet sich noch eine Quelle, die sämtliche direkte Subventionen, Sicherheitskosten, Bau- und Betriebskosten ... aufrechnet. Aber eine Quelle, die viel größeren Kosten sämtlicher Nukleratechnik bezogener Projekte (insbesondere auch militärischer), den politischen Kosten (wo genau kaufen wir unser Uran ein?) eine Zahl gibt und die durch Umweltverschmutzung entstandenen Kosten (z.B. auch Krebs) beziffert, wird wird sich wohl kaum finden.
Erst recht keine, die die im Zusammenhang mit dem Atommüll im Laufe der nächsten Millionen Jahre anstehenden mit einberechnet.

Aber wenn du eine findest, die insbesondere für letztere irgend eine besonders niedrige Zahl begründen kann, lass es mich wissen.
Bislang hat die Menschheit noch nichts vergleichbares auf die Beine gestellt.



> Ich finde, solang man das Thema Sicherheit ernst nimmt (wie in Deutschland der Fall, siehe die ganzen Vattenfalleklats) hat die Atomenergie ihre Daseinsberechtigung, bis der Primärenergiebedarf voll durch regenerative Energiequellen gedeckt werden kann.



Stellt sich die Frage, wann dass der Fall sein soll, solange man weiter große Summen in die Atomenergie investiert.



> Eine wirklich grüne Maßnahme wäre es, unsichere und veraltete AKWs im Osten abzuschalten und ihnen sicheren Atom-Strom aus Westeuropa zu schenken oder günstig zu verkaufen. Das würde die Chancen steigern, dass man in Zukunft auch noch Pilze aus dem Wald essen kann. Aber machen wir ja nicht, denn wir sind Demokraten und nicht sozial.



Kaum ein Staat wird freiwillig eigene Energiekapazitäten abgeben und sich von Importen abhängig machen.
Gerade nicht im Ostblock, wo die meisten Staaten mehr als genug von Abhängigkeit haben.

Im "anderen Osten" ist dank des Paradebeispiels Nordkorea sowieso ein Atomrun ausgebrochen - wer mit der Atomtechnik weit genug ist, muss sich in der Außenpolitik nicht mehr rumkomandieren lassen. Fertig.
Und u.a. IWF und auch deutsche Firmen warten ja nur darauf, neue Atomkraftwerke zu bauen :$



> Was die Aktivisten und ihre Ankettungs-Anschläge angeht: Ja, sehr sinnvoll, zu versuchen, den Transport zu Saboteuren, um dann hinterher bei einem Vorfall sagen zu können: seht ihr, ist unsicher, wir habens ja gesagt.
> Das ist doch die Logik von hirntotem Fußpilz!



Du hast offensichtlich das Prinzip nicht verstanden. Es geht bei den Demonstrationen nicht darum, irgendwelche Störfälle hervorzurufen.
Es geht darum
- der Politik klar zu machen, dass Atomenergie nicht willkommen ist
- andere Leute drauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie über Atomenergie nachdenken sollen
- die laufenden Kosten für Atomenergie zu steigern, damit auch der kurzsichtigste wen-interessiert-die-Zukunft Ökonom zu dem Schluss kommt, dass sie sich nicht lohnt.
(- drauf hinzuweisen, dass Gorleben schon mal nicht die Endlösung des Atommüllproblems ist)




> Ein langfristiger Atomausstieg ist sinnvoll, aber bis dahin brauchen wir eine sinnvolle Alternative, damit unsere Mixer sich weiter drehen. Und Kohlekraftwerke sind keine!
> Irgendeine sehr effiziente Nutzung von regenerativer Energie, das wärs.



Tjo, ist n paar Jahre her, da haben sich ne ganze Menge Leute zusammengesetzt und überlegt, wie ein Übergang von a) nach b) ablaufen könnte.
Dann hat die eine Hälfte entsprechende Gesetze gemacht.
Die andere Hälfte hat versucht, regenerartive Energien so gut es geht zu behindern, möglichst lange möglichst viele alte AKWs am laufen zu halten, so viel Kohle wie möglich zu scheffeln und die politischen Weichen dahingehend zu stellen, dass die ursprünglichen Vereinbarungen wieder aufgebrochen werden. (u.a. auch "weil man nicht alle AKWs abschalten kann" - was auch nie jemand wollte. Eigentlich sollte längste eine Reihe stillgelegt sein und eine andere Reihe noch ein ganzes Weilchen laufen, fließender Ausstieg. Aber wenn man die Laufzeiten der einen zu Kosten der anderen erhöht, in der Hoffnung, alle noch lange laufen zu lassen, brauch man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn das nicht klappt)



GoZoU schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke können aber etwas, was die ganzen Bio-Dinger nicht können: Grundlast bereit stellen. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich unbedingt für Atomkraft bin. Im Moment können wir mit regenerativen Energien aber nicht unseren Strombedarf decken. Eines Tages wird es sicher soweit sein (hoffe ich), von diesem Zeitpunkt sind wir aber noch weit entfernt. Forscher Versuchen das Problem der Grundlastbereistellung zwar schon durch eine Art Akku zu kompensieren, wirklich ausgereift und effektiv ist diese Technik allerdings noch nicht.



Wetterbedingte Schwankungen gleichen sich bei großangelegten Netzen regenerativer Quellen ganz gut aus, Tag-/Nacht-Schwankungen kann man durch Speicherkraftwerke ganz gut Puffern, außerdem korrelieren die Verbrauchsmuster ganz gut mit dem Angebot. (Nachts brauchen wenige Leute Strom)
Bislang hatte man ja eher das gegenteilige Problem. (Nachtstrom, mit dem nichts anzufangen wusste, weil die Kraftwerke weiterliefen)

Biomasse kann sowieso beliebig Lücken füllen.

Dass, was dann noch bleibt ist weit weniger, als wir aktuell an Atomkraft installiert haben.
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie empfindlich Atomkraftwerke auf heiße Sommer reagieren (die in Zukunft sicherlich nicht seltener werden), ist es mit der Grundlastsicherheit sowieso nicht soweit her.


----------



## Fabi-O (12. November 2008)

Eine Idee für die Endlagerung:
Wir schiessen den hochaktiven Müll auf die Sonne!
Da handelt es sich ja "nur" um Tonnen. 


btw:
So lang hier niemand eine allumfassende Statistik zu den Kosten hier mit reinbringt, hat das Diskutieren darüber keinen Sinn.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Eine Idee für die Endlagerung:
> Wir schiessen den hochaktiven Müll auf die Sonne!
> Da handelt es sich ja "nur" um Tonnen.



Das wird dann wohl der größte Verbrennungsofen des Sonnensystems (der Welt kann man ja nicht mehr sagen). Vielleicht strahlt die Sonne, dann irgendwann mal grün.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Ich weis garnicht was die beim Transport für Probleme haben. So ein Aktivist kann doch nicht wirklich eine Lok beschädigen oder aufhalten. 

Nein im Ernst: Ich wohne nicht unweit eines AKW und ich weis warum hier kaum einer die Ökoterroristen wählt. Es hängen sehr viele Arbeitsplätze in der Region hier am AKW, bzw der Betreiber RWE ist wohl der größte Arbeitgeber und Sponsor der Region hier. Es gibt hier auch nichts anderes.

Was die Entsorgung angeht: Was war denn mit Wackersdorf? Wir hatten die Entsorgung selbst in der Hand. 
Fossile Brennstoffe sind keine Alternative (CO2) und die Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft. Sollen sich die Ökos doch ein Windrad in den Garten stellen, ach nein das wollen Sie ja wegen der Optik auch nicht. Solar bringt es bei uns auch nicht, bzw amortisiert sich für den Provatmenschen viel zu langsam.

Aber wer braucht schon Kraftwerke? Der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose.

Ich für meinen Teil bin für AKW's. Der Abfall kann durch Aufbereitung zum größten Teil wieder verwendet werden und solange wir keine bessere Lösung haben werden wir nunmal damit leben müssen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, das ein Umweltaktivist es schafft den Zug zum entgleisen zu bringen und dadurch radioaktives Material austritt. Am besten in der Nähe eines Naturschutzgebietes oder einer größeren Stadt.
> 
> An dem Tag, werde ich 24 Stunden mit einem breiten Grinsen umher laufen.



seit ihr geistig eingeschränkt? Ihr freut euch wenn ein Naturschutzgebiet (oder Stadt) radioaktiv verstrahlt wird? Dumm dumm dumm!!!

Der Grund warum sich die Grünen oder die anderen beteiligten Gruppen über die 20Mille Kosten freuen ist der das das der eigentliche Grund für die Aktionen ist. Niemand glaubt den Transport durch eine Blockade aufzuhalten. Man will es den politisch Verantwortlichen nur leicht machen von diesen Transporten in Zukunft Abstand nehmen. Das Argument "zu teuer" stärken. Und natürlich ein Zeichen setzten um die Diskussion über das Thema zu forcieren (was ja auch gelang).
Aber das hat ja ruyven_macaran schon richtig dargestellt.

-> Kostenlink <-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Eine Idee für die Endlagerung:
> Wir schiessen den hochaktiven Müll auf die Sonne!
> Da handelt es sich ja "nur" um Tonnen.



Wenn du den mittelstark strahlenden Müll dazu nimmst, sind es global gesehen ganz schnell viele tausend Tonnen.
Und wenn man die dann noch so verpackt, dass bei einem versagen der Rakete nicht halbe Staaten verseucht werden, dürfte der Energieaufwand für einen Transport zur Sonne größer sein, als die ursprünglich gewonne Energie


Zu den Arbeitsplätzen:
Alternative Energien brauchen auch ihre Wartung und praktischerweise sind sie auch noch flächiger verteilt und bieten viele Chancen für geringer Qualifizierte.
Für Leute, die gerade in einem AKW arbeiten natürlich blöd - aber das ist halt das Problem, wenn Großarbeitsgeber das falsche Produkt liefern.
Imho sollte man mit Atomkraft nicht das gleiche wie mir der Ruhrkohle machen. (d.h. jahrzehntelang mit staatlicher Unterstützung am Leben halten, um ein paar Arbeitsplätzchen zu retten, obwohl man die Sache an sich gar nicht mehr will und mit dem gleichen Geld an anderer Stelle genauso für Beschäftigung sorgen könnte)

Die von Windrädern "verschandelte" Landschaft konnte ich irgendwie noch nie beobachten, obwohl es hier im Norden recht viele gibt.
Da fand ich den Anblick von Biblis oder der großen Hochleitungstrassen (die mit zentralisierten Kraftwerken nunmal einhergehen) deutlich störender.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> seit ihr geistig eingeschränkt? Ihr freut euch wenn ein Naturschutzgebiet (oder Stadt) radioaktiv verstrahlt wird? Dumm dumm dumm!!!



Als ich letztens nachgeschaut habe, war da oben noch alles i.O.

Bis jetzt war es immer so, dass erst was getan wurde, wenn was wirklich schlimmes passiert ist. In dem Fall wäre es eine Entgleisung, die notwendig wäre. Entweder werden die Transporte endgültig verboten oder es wird radikal gegen Umweltaktivisten vorgegangen. Dann wäre zumindest klar, dass die Transporte nicht sicher sind und eine Gefahr für die Öffentlichkeit besteht, wenn Menschen Züge entgleisen lassen, egal aus welchen Grund. Das sind die beiden Alternativen.

Solange die Transporte aber in der Form weitergehen, wird uns jeder Transport einige Millionen kosten. Für den Polizeieinsatz sind ausschließlich Umweltaktivisten verantwortlich, also sollen auch diese dafür Zahlen. Zum Protest gehört es auch etwaige Konsequenzen zu tragen. Bürger der DDR haben das auch getan, die wurden reihenweise in den Knast geschickt, wenn demonstriert wurde. *Wenn die Umweltaktivisten meinen, dass sie für eine gerechte Sache kämpfen, dann sollen sie auch alle Konsequenzen mit tragen. Wollen sie das nicht tun, sind diejenigen scheinheilige Radikale ohne Glaubwürdigkeit.*

Wer AKW betreibt, muss auch den Dreck davon aufräumen. Egal ob national gesehen oder Europaweit. Ich sehe persönlich lieber ein AKW hier in Deutschland, als in Tschechien oder Polen oder sonstwo aus der Gegend. Egal was es für Probleme gab in deutschen AKW, wenn es zum großen Knall kommt, dann ist es egal ob es hier passiert oder 200km weiter östlich. Da vertraue ich deutschen Betreibern und Verantwortlichen tausendmal mehr als polnischen oder tschechischen. Hier in D ist für mich persönlich das Risiko eines Knalls niedriger anzusehen als sonstwo in der Welt. Natürlich ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, so naiv wird wohl keiner sein.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Für den Polizeieinsatz sind ausschließlich Umweltaktivisten verantwortlich, also sollen auch diese dafür Zahlen. Zum Protest gehört es auch etwaige Konsequenzen zu tragen. Bürger der DDR haben das auch getan, die wurden reihenweise in den Knast geschickt, wenn demonstriert wurde.



Jetzt drehst du komplett durch, oder? 

Du willst das die Bundesregierung wie die damalige DDR-Führung mit Demonstranten umgeht? 
Bzw das Demonstranten für einen Polizeieinsatz bezahlen? Dann kannst du das Demonstrationsrecht gleich aus dem Grundgesetz streichen.

Und glaube mir, es wird nie ein Zug wegen eines Demonstranten entgleisen. Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Jetzt drehst du komplett durch, oder?
> 
> Du willst das die Bundesregierung wie die damalige DDR-Führung mit Demonstranten umgeht?
> Bzw das Demonstranten für einen Polizeieinsatz bezahlen? Dann kannst du das Demonstrationsrecht gleich aus dem Grundgesetz streichen.
> ...



Jetzt könnte ich wieder einen Autovergleich bringen, von wegen durchdrehen.

Das Demonstrationsrecht hört spätestens dann auf, wenn eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit besteht oder ein Gesetz zur Beschränkung besteht.

*Artikel 8
* (1) Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.
(2) Für Versammlungen unter freiem Himmel kann dieses Recht durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes beschränkt werden.  

Jetzt im Nachhinein ist da eh nichts zu machen. Keiner wird bezahlen müssen und allenfalls wegen Beamtenbeleidigung oder Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt was erwarten dürfen. Aber für die Zukunft ist das möglich.

Es gab Berichte, dass diverse Bahnsignale sabotiert wurden, dieser Fall wurde im Zusammenhang mit dem Castor-Transport gebracht. Es muss nicht immer ein Demonstrant auf den Zug klettern oder sich auf die Gleise legen, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten einen Zug zum Entgleisen zu bringen. Sabotage an den Containern reicht im Grunde auch schon aus.

Auch kann man teilweise sagen, dass "friedlich" etwas anderes ist. Sobald Polizei und Aktivisten zusammentreffen, ist es aus mit der Friedlichkeit. Schnell kann da der Gesetzgeber sagen, dass mit einer friedlichen Demo nicht mehr zu rechnen ist und deswegen ein generelles Verbot an der Strecke gilt. Egal wer anfängt.

Wer dieses Verbot ignoriert, ignoriert geltendes Recht und somit auch die Verfassung. So jemanden wünsche ich alle angemessenen Bestrafungen, damit er das zukünftig unterlässt. DDR-Verhältnisse stehen natürlich außer Diskussion. Das darf nicht sein.

Falls ein solches Gesetz verabschiedet wird, dass Demos an der Strecke eines Castor-Transportes vollkommen verboten werden, aus den oben genannten Gründen, steht auch der Weg frei, denen die die Gesetze ignorieren entsprechende Strafen zukommen zu lassen. Ob das reine Geldstrafen sind oder zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzansprüche (wenn mal was passiert > Unfall) oder Aufwandsentschädigungen (Polizeieinsatz) oder gar Freiheitsstrafen muss der Gesetzgeber entscheiden.

Ich sage klar, das ich ein solches Gesetz unterstützen würde. Es ist aber auch klar, dass dieses Gesetz nicht zum Missbrauch durch den Staat oder staatliche Körperschaften führen darf.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bzw das Demonstranten für einen Polizeieinsatz bezahlen? Dann kannst du das Demonstrationsrecht gleich aus dem Grundgesetz streichen.


 
Genau das Gleiche verlange ich auch. Wenn die werten Demonstranten schon unser Steuergeld verschwenden, indem sie sich auf die Gleisen setzen und es letztendlich gar nichts bringt, sollten sie auch dafür gerade stehen.

Nur gehe ich davon aus, das 70% der dortigen Deppen eh vom Staat leben und sich deshalb keine Sorgen wegen den Steuern machen müssen -.-

Kurzes Randthema, das ich mit einem linksgerichteten Punk geführt hatte:
Er beschwerte sich, das die Polizei immer gegen Linke gewaltsam durchgreift aber nicht gegen Rechte.
Daraufhin erläuterte ich ihm, das Rechte einfach nur maschieren und ihre dummen Parolen gröhlen und weiter nichts und die Linken meist gleich mit allem werfen, was sie um sich herum finden.

Denn letztendlich eskaliert eine Demo immer nur dann, wenn Leute anfangen Gewalt einzusetzen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Demonstrationsrecht hört spätestens dann auf, wenn eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit besteht oder ein Gesetz zur Beschränkung besteht.



Es besteht aber eben keine Gefahr. Denkste einer tonnenschweren Lok oder einem Sattelschlepper interessiert es ob da Demonstranten im Weg sitzen? Die fahren Schritttempo mit Geleitschutz zu allen Seiten.

@MalkavianChild85: Die Grünen ist die Partei mit dem größten Anteil an Akademikern in der Stammwählerschaft. Ich glaube nicht das sich Arbeitslose HartzIV-Empfänger für irgendwas den Arsch abfrieren. Punks genau so wenig.
Wie man auch den TV-Aufnahmen entnehmen konnte war dort eine hohe "JackWolfskin" und "Nordface"-Dichte zu verzeichnen (unübliche Kleidung bei Arbeitslosen).


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

ich finde atomkraft gut auser es kommt sowas wie in chernobyl vor dann nicht mehr 
nur wegen den atommüll und soviel ist das nicht kann man ja in den weltraum schießen da mäckert
vieleicht keiner mehr rum oder doch weil vieleicht der weltraum drunter leiden könnte

haben die Demonstraten eigendlich keine arbeit oder wo hollen die die zeit her 
haben bestimmt den ganzen tag nichts zu tun 

einfach mit den zug drüber fahren und da kommt keiner mehr zum Demonstration weil sie alle angst habe überfahren zu werden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> ich finde atomkraft gut auser es kommt sowas wie in chernobyl vor dann nicht mehr
> nur wegen den atommüll und soviel ist das nicht kann man ja in den weltraum schießen da mäckert
> vieleicht keiner mehr rum oder doch weil vieleicht der weltraum drunter leiden könnte
> 
> ...



Du scheinst nicht die geistige Reife zu besitzen um hier mit zu diskutieren.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

und ich würde den friseur anzeigen wenn ich du wäre

aber deinen beitrag erst ändern


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Es besteht aber eben keine Gefahr. Denkste einer tonnenschweren Lok oder einem Sattelschlepper interessiert es ob da Demonstranten im Weg sitzen? Die fahren Schritttempo mit Geleitschutz zu allen Seiten.


Na dann lassen wir die Polizei doch mal weg und schauen, was die Ökoterroristen dann mit dem Zug anstellen. 

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Umweltschutz, aber ich hasse selbsternannte Jesusfiguren mit radikalen Aktionen, die sich selber einreden, dass das, was sie da tun, das ist, was wir insgeheim alle wollen und gutheißen.
Wie ich schon sagte, ein Atomausstieg ist wünschenswert, aber das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und schon garnicht ohne Alternativen. Und jeder Müslikopf, dem das nicht einleutet, tut mir ehrlich Leid.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> und ich würde den friseur anzeigen wenn ich du wäre
> 
> aber deinen beitrag erst ändern




an deiner Antwort merkt man derSitzriese hat Recht. Wenn du die Posts vorher gelesen hättest wüsstest du wo die Diskussion jetzt ist. Ich habe diese nicht verfolgt, weil mir das Thema doch realtiv egal ist.

@derSitzRiese  mit:


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Es besteht aber eben keine Gefahr.



Und genau das ist der Streitpunkt. 

Sorgt bereits der Zug + Transportgut für Gefahr? 

Ist es die Kombination mit den Demonstranten die zur Gefahr führt? 

Führt der Zug + Transportgut + Demo + Polizeieinsatz zur Gefahr?

Oder besteht generell keine Gefahr?

Ich kann das für mich klären und du kannst das für dich klären. Letztlich zählt das, was im Gesetz steht. Der Gesetzgeber wird da wohl was entwickeln müssen, was aber die Rechtsprechung dann viel später bestätigen oder abweisen wird. Erst dann ist Klarheit.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Na dann lassen wir die Polizei doch mal weg und schauen, was die Ökoterroristen dann mit dem Zug anstellen.
> 
> Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Umweltschutz, aber ich hasse selbsternannte Jesusfiguren mit radikalen Aktionen, die sich selber einreden, dass das, was sie da tun, das ist, was wir insgeheim alle wollen und gutheißen.
> Wie ich schon sagte, ein Atomausstieg ist wünschenswert, aber das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und schon garnicht ohne Alternativen. Und jeder Müslikopf, dem das nicht einleutet, tut mir ehrlich Leid.



Denkste die Kippen den Zug um? 

Bin aber fast deiner Meinung. Ich gehöre ja auch nicht zu den Müslifressern. Doch finde ich deren Motive gut und finde es  ebenfalls gut wenn man für seine Überzeugung auf die Straße geht.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> an deiner Antwort merkt man derSitzriese hat Recht. Wenn du die Posts vorher gelesen hättest wüsstest du wo die Diskussion jetzt ist. Ich habe diese nicht verfolgt, weil mir das Thema doch realtiv egal ist.
> 
> @derSitzRiese  mit:



Danke 

(ich glaub der denk ich bin Bob Ross )


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Streitpunkt.
> 
> Sorgt bereits der Zug + Transportgut für Gefahr?
> 
> ...




Ohne die Demonstranten würde er nicht Schritttempo fahren und nicht von Hundertschaften der Polizei geschützt. Was dann wirklich gefährlichen Menschen erst Angriffspunkte bieten würde.

Aber du hast recht.

Wir sollten uns wieder der allgemeinen Energiepolitik widmen.

Was sind Alternativen zu KohleGasAtom? Ist die Engielobby zu mächtig?


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Wahl November 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

übrigens gern gesehen noch einen ?



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns wieder der allgemeinen Energiepolitik widmen.




Ok dazu kann ich auch was sagen. Ich hatte mal schon öfters den Gedanken das man Auf jedem Haus was sein Dach Renoviert und jedem Hausneubau zur Pflicht machen sollte Solarpaneels einzuführen natürlich mit Förderkredit..und Ausnahmen wie "Notreperaturen nach Sturm" zu lassen..es ließe sich zwar schwer durchsetzen aber die Stromerzeugende und Wärmeerzeugendefläche würde ein paar Kraftwerke ersetzen..


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> ih doppel post !!!!!
> schon ma was von ändern gehört



lol 

Hast du schon mal was von Zeichensetzung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung gehört?

@rest:

aus Wiki:
Trotz der scheinbar ungünstigen Bedingungen in Deutschland genügen theoretisch etwa 2 Prozent der Gesamtfläche Deutschlands um mit heute verfügbarer Technik in der Jahressumme die derzeit benötigte elektrische Energie zu produzieren. Die benötigte Fläche kann ohne Neuversiegelung über die Nutzung bisher bebauter Flächen (vor allem Dächer) erreicht werden.

In Osnabrück wurde Anfang 2008 eine Studie vorgestellt, die zu dem Ergebnis kam, dass 70 % des Strombedarfs der Stadt durch Photovoltaik gedeckt werden kann, wenn alle sehr gut geeigneten Dachflächen mit photovoltaischen Zellen bestückt werden. Sehr gut geeignet sind etwa 20 % der gesamten Dachfläche von Osnabrück. Dabei wurde die Anzahl der Sonnenstunden in Abhängigkeit von der Jahreszeit berücksichtigt.[12] Bei der detaillierten Beurteilung der Dächer wurden außerdem Form, Neigung, Ausrichtung und Verschattung jeder Dachfläche berücksichtigt.[13]


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

man da ist ja mein Gedanke garnicht soweit weg...es gibt sogar schon eine Studie dazu..sowatz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> man da ist ja mein Gedanke garnicht soweit weg...es gibt sogar schon eine Studie dazu..sowatz



Nur die Batterie- und Akkuhersteller müssen noch ein wenig forschen. Die Speicherung ist und bleibt eine Schwachstelle.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2008)

Neulich hat doch ein Schüler irgendwas erfunden, bessere Fotozellen, die deutlich mehr Energie gewinnen als die in jetzigen Solaranlagen.
Man könnte schon viel reißen, wenn man Dächer gleich mit Solarzellen designt, sein Haus auf Energieerhaltung trimmt usw.
Kraftwerke zu Energiegewinnung aus Tiermist könnten auch interessant sein, wir haben eh so ein Tierkacka-Problem beim Nutzvieh, da kam mal was im TV, wie man da Gas gewinnen und damit ein Dorf heizen kann. Abgase halten sich in Grenzen, ist halt Bio. 

Meiner Meinung nach müsste der staat da den Leuten noch größere anreize schaffen, sowas einzuplanen. eine Solaranlage kostet halt, auch wenn man später etwas Strom verkaufen kann davon.

@Sitzriese: Die Afro von Bob ist und bleibt Kult, hat sogar seine eigenen Smilies.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nur die Batterie- und Akkuhersteller müssen noch ein wenig forschen. Die Speicherung ist und bleibt eine Schwachstelle.


Das wäre auch bei Autos sinnvoll, der Tesla-roadster mit seinen Notebook-Akkus ist dem ADAC auf der Autobahn ja überhitzt.

IN einer ausgabe von Technology Review vor kurzem war ein Artikel drin über neue Akkutechniken, die könnten auch für Solaranlagen interessant sein, und vor allem auch für Autos.

In der momentanen ADAC steht was über einen Elektrosmart drin, dessen Abgaswerte bei der Stromgewinnung im deutschen Energiemix sind unter der eines Diesels, aber über denen eines Hybridautos. Bei Strom rein aus Kohlekraft wäre ein Elektroauto schlechter als ein Benziner in der Abgasbilanz.


----------



## theLamer (12. November 2008)

Hallo mal wieder... üblicher Stil :



> Nicht wenn man die enormen Kosten einberechnet, die vom Staat getragen wurden, getragen werden und getragen werden werden werden (?  )


weoher hast du die quelle ? 20 billionen? Vor allem ist entscheidend, was am Ende für den Verbraucher haerauskommt und das wäre in der Tat eine Mehrbelastung für dieselbe Leistung... , denn du sgast ja auch: 





> Strom ist Strom


UNd anerere Anlagen musst du doch wohl auch warten....




> Tschernobyl hatte ich nur als Beispiel gebracht, wie eine Aussage zu Unrecht miteiner anderen verknüpft wird - wer für Atomenergie ist, ist nicht automatisch für Tschernobyl. Genauso wenig ist aber jemand, der für Anti-Castor Proteste ist automatisch auch für an-Gleise-ketten.


Naja die Grünen sind dafür und haben das auch explizit erwähnt... Da gibts nix zu sagen
UNd die Tatsache, das sie solche Aktionen unterstützen, finde ich schon bemerkenswert und gefährlich zugleich...



> Jetzt.
> Mit Sicherheit nicht in Zukunft sicher. (Atommüll)


Ich finde es absurd, von vornherein zu sagen, es gebe keine geeigneten Standorte. Die welt ist groß... wie wäre es mit Rocky Moutains, alte Mienen, Gorleben ?!
Auf jeden fall nicht sowas wie dei Asse ... Aber es gibt durchaus geeignete Lagerstätten.



> Eigentlich hatte man das schon mal ausführlich durchgedacht...


Tja aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich - Es war falsch, aus der Atomkraft aussteigen zu wollen.
Jetzt wissen sies auch besser 



> Da kann man sich schonmal dran gewöhnen.


 [Energiepreise höher]
Naja wenn du meinst.... ich bin nicht dieser Meinung.



> "heute ökonomisch" ist nicht das einzigste, nicht mal unbedingt das wichtigste Kriterium.


Stimmt nicht ganz.... Genauso wenig ist nur die ökologische Betrachtung falsch. Ich denke aber, das ökonomische Argument hat größeren Stellenwert, da Atomernergie richtig angewandt keine wirklichen Nachteile mit sich zieht...  und somit auch nicht durch das ökologische Argument entkräftet werden kann...

So... was sagst du dazu? Finde es cool, mal darüber diskutieren zu können 

greetz

theLamer


PS @ Fabi-o: 





> So lang hier niemand eine allumfassende Statistik zu den Kosten hier mit reinbringt, hat das Diskutieren darüber keinen Sinn.


Ja dann hol uns eine! Aber ja eine die durch die Atomlobby gefälscht ist  (oder durch die grünen, kannst selber entscheiden)

Das würde ordentlich diskussionsstoff bringen


----------



## Sash (12. November 2008)

scheiß auf die kosten. was soll das geld wenn öl und kohle bald aufgebraucht sind? zudem verschmutzen diese verbrennungen die umwelt. wir brauchen atom. wenn wir uns was anständiges für die entsorgung überlegt haben ist dies die sauberste methode an energie zu kommen. sonne, wind usw reichen einfach nicht aus in europa. also scheiß auf die kosten wenn man der umwelt nutzen kann und saubere energie produzieren kann.


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Atomenergie 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1. Die Entsorgung des Abfallmaterials. Das ist ein technisches Problem, und man weiß keine gute lösung. Radioaktives Material kommt zwar in der Natur auch vor, aber nicht das Zeug aus den AKWs. Durch die dortige Kernspaltung gibts iirc einen Hüpfer in der Zerfallskette, weg vom natürlich Zerfall. Meine Physik-LK-Tage sind allerdings schon etwas her.
> 
> 2. Unsicherheitsfaktor Mensch. AKWs sind auf dem Papier und in der Theorie sicher, in der Praxis zeigte sich aber schon mehrfach, dass selbst deutsche AKW-Betreiber bei der Wartung sparen und versuchen, meldepflichtige Vorfälle zu vertuschen. Dabei mache ich nicht dem kleinen Mann im AKW den Vorwurf, sondern den federführenden Bürokraten, denen beim Wort "Kosteneinsparung" die Soße aus der Hose tropft. Wenn da nicht an den falschen Ecken gespart würde, gäbe es weit weniger Vorfälle.



unsere AKWs sind so aufgebaut, das bei einem vorfall die spaltung von selbst aufhört, solang es wirklich bei der spaltung schiefgeht...



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Eine Idee für die Endlagerung:
> Wir schiessen den hochaktiven Müll auf die Sonne!
> Da handelt es sich ja "nur" um Tonnen.
> 
> ...



1. zu riskant, stell dir vor eine solche Rakete explodiert in der atmosphäre... gute nacht erde
2. zu teuer, die energie/kosten wären so hoch das es sich gar nicht gelohnt hätte jemals AKWs zu bauen
3. Technisch (noch) nicht sinnvoll möglich...



Sash schrieb:


> scheiß auf die kosten. was soll das geld wenn öl und kohle bald aufgebraucht sind? zudem verschmutzen diese verbrennungen die umwelt. wir brauchen atom. wenn wir uns was anständiges für die entsorgung überlegt haben ist dies die sauberste methode an energie zu kommen. sonne, wind usw reichen einfach nicht aus in europa. also scheiß auf die kosten wenn man der umwelt nutzen kann und saubere energie produzieren kann.



ja scheiß auf die kosten, auf weltwirtschaft, und auf kapitalismus und freien markt sowieso

Fakt ist:

1. Atomenergie ist nicht ersetzbar, und wenn man dies realisieren wollte ging es nur mit Kohlekraft...
2. Der Energiemix muss es machen, denn regenerative Energien werden NIE den Bedarf decken können, sie werden in absehbarer Zeit 30 % decken können
3. Das alles wär nicht nötig, wenn man mal tagtäglich in den Spiegel schauen würde um den Schuldigen zu sehen

Das wir auf einen schlag den Energiebedarf um 30% senken könnten durch geringe Investition oder Einbußen der Lebensqualität is wohl Kaum einem hier in den Sinn gekommen

um insgesamt über 50% auf langfristige Sicht inklusive 30% Kostenersparnis...
Denn wer schonmal was von Energieneutralen Häusern u.ä. gehört hat weiß was sache is

Wer mir was vorheult von wegen böse Atomkraft, der soll mir vorher sien Stromsparendes Haus zeigen, dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Fabi-O (12. November 2008)

@Der Sitzriese:

Bei deiner Quelle könnte ich ja eine passende Studie der Atomlobby dagegen stellen. ...


Naja, was mich die letzten Jahre über traurig gemacht hat ist, dass Deutschland aus der Finanzierung der Kernfusionsforschungsreaktoren ausgestiegen ist. Die produzieren zwar immer noch radioaktiven Abfall, jedoch bedeutend weniger.
Die Rohstoffe, die in einem KFK (Kernfusionskraftwerk ^^)genutzt werden sind allerdings auch schwer zu beschaffen, besonders Tritium ist schwer zu gewinnen. Allerdings sind die Rohstoffe in großem Ausmaß (Steine und Wasser  )vorhanden. Aber es wär dann immerhin eine, wie soll man sagen, sehr auf Wissenschaft beruhende Energie"quelle".

Bis dahin könnte man, um dem Abbau von Uran zu verringern, auf den Schnellen Brüter setzen.
 Aber da meint die deutsche Politik ja, er wäre gefährlich, weil Terroristen das Plutonium aus dem Reaktor klauen könnten; oder die mit 20-30 Prozent U-235 angereicherten Brennstäbe in ihrem Garten auf die kritische Masse anreichern, mit einer unaufälligen Fabrikhalle voller Zentrifugen z.Bsp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Oder besteht generell keine Gefahr?



Castoren sollen es locker aushalten, wenn der Zug mit voller Geschwindigkeit in ne Wand fährt.
Stimmt das, resultiert aus Demonstrationen keinerlei Gefahr (jedenfalls keine Atomare. Gefahr von Sachbeschädigung besteht natürlich bei jeder größeren Menschenansammlung, Verbot der selbigen war aber selbst in der DDR nur das letzte Mittel und erinnert an noch düstere Zeiten)




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Na dann lassen wir die Polizei doch mal weg und schauen, was die Ökoterroristen dann mit dem Zug anstellen.



Trotz vieler Horrorstorys sind Ökoterroristen bislang ne recht selten Erscheinung.



> Wie ich schon sagte, ein Atomausstieg ist wünschenswert, aber das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und schon garnicht ohne Alternativen.



Und deswegen soll man kommentarlos zusehen, wie mehrere Parteien geradezu einen Wiedereinstieg starten wollen?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das wäre auch bei Autos sinnvoll, der Tesla-roadster mit seinen Notebook-Akkus ist dem ADAC auf der Autobahn ja überhitzt.



Solange wir noch fossile Energieträger verbrauchen, können wir mobile Energiespeicher erstmal nach hinten verschieben.




theLamer schrieb:


> weoher hast du die quelle ? 20 billionen?



Siehe Anfang von Post12



> Vor allem ist entscheidend, was am Ende für den Verbraucher haerauskommt und das wäre in der Tat eine Mehrbelastung für dieselbe Leistung...



Imho ist entscheidend, was für eine Belastung für ALLE bei raus kommt, nicht "den Verbraucher".
"Alle" schließt hierbei wirklich alle Betroffenen mit ein, angefangen von Opfern eines Kampfes gegen ein iranisches Atomprogramm bishin zu Menschen des Jahres 20080, die wahlweise verstrahlt werden oder Müllkippen flegen müssen.



> Naja die Grünen sind dafür und haben das auch explizit erwähnt... Da gibts nix zu sagen



Bitte nochmal lesen...: Was für Aktionen genau finden sie gut und über welche machen sie keine Aussage.



> Ich finde es absurd, von vornherein zu sagen, es gebe keine geeigneten Standorte. Die welt ist groß... wie wäre es mit Rocky Moutains, alte Mienen, Gorleben ?!
> Auf jeden fall nicht sowas wie dei Asse ... Aber es gibt durchaus geeignete Lagerstätten.



Interessante Hypothese.
Die Welt wartet seit einem halben Jahrhundert auf einen Beweis, dem man bislang aber noch keinen Schritt näher gekommen ist.
Und solange sich das nicht ändert, sollte man sich imho auch nicht drauf verlassen, dass es das jemals wird.
2 von 3 deiner genannten Möglichkeiten sind jedenfalls schon als eher schlecht geeignet einzustufen (Gorleben und Mienen - z.B. Asse)
Das sollte einem einen Eindruck davon geben, wie mangelhaft unsere Einschätzung möglicher Chancen ist und wir uns da einfach nicht drauf verlassen können.



> Stimmt nicht ganz.... Genauso wenig ist nur die ökologische Betrachtung falsch. Ich denke aber, das ökonomische Argument hat größeren Stellenwert, da Atomernergie richtig angewandt keine wirklichen Nachteile mit sich zieht...  und somit auch nicht durch das ökologische Argument entkräftet werden kann...



Das diskutieren wir hier gerade 
Imho gibts da eine ganze Reihe von Nachteilen und wir sind noch nichtmal mit dem ersten ("Müll") durch.




Sash schrieb:


> wenn wir uns was anständiges für die entsorgung überlegt haben ist dies die sauberste methode an energie zu kommen.



*Wenn*.
Zurück in der Realität müssen wir uns fragen, was wir bis dahin machen. 



> sonne, wind usw reichen einfach nicht aus in europa.



Sie reichen aus.
Ansonsten ist die Überlegung an sich schon amüsant:
Nimmst du auch Kredite in beliebiger Höhe auf, wenn dein Einkommen nicht reicht?
Oder versuchst du, weniger auszugeben? 




Fabi-O schrieb:


> Naja, was mich die letzten Jahre über traurig gemacht hat ist, dass Deutschland aus der Finanzierung der Kernfusionsforschungsreaktoren ausgestiegen ist. Die produzieren zwar immer noch radioaktiven Abfall, jedoch bedeutend weniger.



In der Theorie.
Bislang ist die Fusionstechnik ein Milliardengrab.
Hätte man für die Forschungsausgaben in der Nuklerenergie Solarzellen gefertigt, hätten wird vermutlich kein Energieproblem mehr...



> Bis dahin könnte man, um dem Abbau von Uran zu verringern, auf den Schnellen Brüter setzen.



Ökonomisch sinnvoll, ökologisch auch (solange es funktioniert)
Praktisch sind die Dinger aber wesentlich unsicherer (nichts mit verdampfenden Moderator, der eine Kernschmelze unmöglich macht), wirklich schwerwiegend ist aber die Art der "Abfälle" und wie sie genutzt werden könnten.
(Insbesondere auch von anderen Staaten. Es ist politisch recht schwer durchzusetzen, dass ein Staat keine Brüter baut, weil ein anderer Staat, der selber welche hat, dass nicht will)



> Aber da meint die deutsche Politik ja, er wäre gefährlich, weil Terroristen das Plutonium aus dem Reaktor klauen könnten; oder die mit 20-30 Prozent U-235 angereicherten Brennstäbe in ihrem Garten auf die kritische Masse anreichern, mit einer unaufälligen Fabrikhalle voller Zentrifugen z.Bsp.



U235 ist bei nem Brüter nicht das große Problem, es wird auch recht viel Plutonium erbrütet...

Im übrigen kann man mit Kernbrennstoffen nicht Atombomben bauen, für die man dann hochreines Material benötigt.
Schon mit deutlich geringeren Konzentrationen lassen sich kurzfristig stabile Kettenreaktionen erzeugen.
Die schmelzen zwar nicht ganze Städte, reduzieren aber die Lebenserwartung der Einwohner auf wenige Wochen.




*@gettohomie*:
Wenn du nichts zum Thema beitragen möchtest, bitte ich dich, diesem Thread fernzubleiben.


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie reichen aus.
> Ansonsten ist die Überlegung an sich schon amüsant:
> Nimmst du auch Kredite in beliebiger Höhe auf, wenn dein Einkommen nicht reicht?


Oder versuchst du, weniger auszugeben? 
zeig mir bitte verlässliche quellen!!! bis heute ist imho noch nicht mal in der zukunft die rede davon, das alternative energien 100% decken können...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Theorie.
> Bislang ist die Fusionstechnik ein Milliardengrab.
> Hätte man für die Forschungsausgaben in der Nuklerenergie Solarzellen gefertigt, hätten wird vermutlich kein Energieproblem mehr...



, aber lassen wir das...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> zeig mir bitte verlässliche quellen!!! bis heute ist imho noch nicht mal in der zukunft die rede davon, das alternative energien 100% decken können...



In der Leitstudie08 (brauchbare Grafik auf S.79) der Bundesregierung werden über 85% Anteil bis 2060 (bei relativ konstantem Gesamtverbrauch) prognostiziert - und diese Studie gibt nicht das technisch machbare an, sondern eine ökonomisch vertretbare (nach den ersten paar Jahrzehnten ggf. ökonomisch vorteilhafte) Umsetzungsmöglichkeit.
(selbstverständlich inkl. Atomausstieg, wie er mal beschlossen wurde)

An anderer Stelle (S.44) sieht man Ausbaupotential bis auf 87% des derzeitigen Stromverbrauches - wobei für Solarenergie aber nur bislang ungenutztes Potential, keine neuen Flächen eingeplant werden.

"Erneuerbare Energien reichen hinten und vorne nicht" ist in etwa so überholt wie "wir steuern auf eine Eiszeit zu".


----------



## theLamer (12. November 2008)

so... ich beziehe mich überwiegend auf meine Aussagen und die Gegenargumente... sonst wirds zu lang!



> Trotz vieler Horrorstorys sind Ökoterroristen bislang ne recht selten Erscheinung.


Leider nicht... Ich behalte mir vor, leute die sich nur gewaltsam von den Gleisen treiben lassen, als solche zu bezeichnen 



> Gefahr von Sachbeschädigung besteht natürlich bei jeder größeren Menschenansammlung, Verbot der selbigen war aber selbst in der DDR nur das letzte Mittel und erinnert an noch düstere Zeiten


Ähm... wir sind nicht gegen Demostrationen... Wir sind gegen Gewltsame Demonstrationen mit Straftatbestand. Natürlich steht es jedem frei, zu demonstrieren, aber das Gewaltmonopol sollte schon beachtet werden...



> Und deswegen soll man kommentarlos zusehen, wie mehrere Parteien geradezu einen Wiedereinstieg starten wollen?


Wir reden vorerst über Beibehaltung der AKWs, neue müssen ja nicht unbedingt gebaut werden. Wenn es nach der CDU geht (die ja mit der FDP koalieren will) auf jeden Fall erst einmal nicht...
Aber euch kann mans ja nie recht machen: Die alten AKWs sind ja schließlich nicht sicher genug, heißt es dann bestimmt schon wieder. Fakt ist für mich: Ohne AKWs wirds sehr sehr schwer und es wäre sinnfrei, voreilig auszusteigen



> Bitte nochmal lesen...: Was für Aktionen genau finden sie gut und über welche machen sie keine Aussage.


UM das ganze mal abzukürzen:
"Die Grünen selbst sind bei den Protesten rund um Gorleben viel zahlreicher vertreten als in vergangenen Jahren. Prominente Parteimitglieder haben zu Blockaden gegen den Atommülltransport aufgerufen, die niedersächsische Landtagsfraktion kündigte eine Sitzung in unmittelbarer Nähe der Castor-Strecke an" [QUELLE: tagesspiegel.de]
Das heißt, dass sie die Aktionen unterstützen und keinerlei Distanz zeigen. Sie sind in der Beziehung einfach radikal...



> Imho ist entscheidend, was für eine Belastung für ALLE bei raus kommt, nicht "den Verbraucher".
> "Alle" schließt hierbei wirklich alle Betroffenen mit ein, angefangen von Opfern eines Kampfes gegen ein iranisches Atomprogramm bishin zu Menschen des Jahres 20080, die wahlweise verstrahlt werden oder Müllkippen flegen müssen.


Ja... aber auch solche, die definitiv stärker vom Klimawandel betroffen sein werden, wenn wir auf AKWs verzichten, denn im mom gibts nur fossile energieträger als wirkliche alternativen...
Wenn man ein richtiges Endlager hat (wie zb gorleben), dann ist dein Argument nicht haltbar.



> Sie reichen aus.


Sorry, ich amüsiere mich eher über dich ^^ 
Erläuterung? Beispeil? Begründung? Einfach Thesen in den Raum werfen kann ich auch...
Dann zeig mir mal eine neutrale, objektive Quelle, die das zeigt



> Hätte man für die Forschungsausgaben in der Nuklerenergie Solarzellen gefertigt, hätten wird vermutlich kein Energieproblem mehr...


Wäre die Kernfusion im großen Maßstab gelungen, hätten wir ebenso keines... Woher willst du wissen, dass deine tollen Solarzellen so erfolgreeich wären? Hinterher ist man wie gesagt immer schlauer... UNd das ökonomische Problem schreit hier wieder einmal auf 



> @gettohomie:
> Wenn du nichts zum Thema beitragen möchtest, bitte ich dich, diesem Thread fernzubleiben.


Jap finde ich auch! Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, poste einfach nix! Selbst wenn du 1000000 posts hast, wissen alle das nur spam dabei war! Und das nervt schon! Ich beobachte das auch in anderen Themen, wird eig mal Zeit, dass du eine Verwarnung erhältst.



> "Erneuerbare Energien reichen hinten und vorne nicht" ist in etwa so überholt wie "wir steuern auf eine Eiszeit zu"


Heißt das, überspitzt gesagt, dass zu den Klimawandel als Grüner leugnest? Das wäre iegendwie auch paradox 

So das wars erstmal, kb mehr zu tippen

greetz

theLamer

PS: hast ja schon viele, die gegen dich argumentieren ...
Aber ich finde es gut, dass die Diskussion jetzt voll entbrannt ist


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange wir noch fossile Energieträger verbrauchen, können wir mobile Energiespeicher erstmal nach hinten verschieben.


Eigentlich ist es sogar das Gegenteil, man muss gleichzeitig überlegen, wie man Energie effizient (und kompakt!) speichern kann, wenn man darüber redet, von den "einfachen" fossilen Brennstoffen wegzukommen.

Erneuerbare Energien haben nämlich auch erhebliche Nachteile, was die verlässliche, stabile Energieproduktion betrifft:

Solarzellen: Nachts scheint die Sonne logischerweise nicht, darüber hinaus haben wir in unserem Ländle sehr oft (Regen-)Wolken, die die Sonne verdecken, oder auch im Winter mal eine nur eine paar Stunden scheinende, "schwache" Sonne ...

Windernergie: SEHR unzuverlässig, man ist buchstäblich auf ständige frische Lüftchen angewiesen, darüber hinaus macht diese Art der Energieversorgung in vielen südlicheren Regionen nicht so viel Sinn wie an der eher stürmischen Küste ..... hier wäre gleichzeitig ein riesiges neues Leitungsnetz nötig, das den Saft runter zur bayerischen Industrie transportiert

Wasserkraft: Nun, kurz gesagt: Nicht durchsetzbar. Man kann nicht derart viele Dämme bauen, wie benötigt würden, besonders die Grünen dürften auf die Barrikaden gehen ...  und Unterwasserturbinen in der Nordsee sind imo auch nicht DIE Lösung ..... ist doch ein erheblicher Eingriff ins Ökosystem, den Meeresboden damit zuzupflastern ... außerdem hätte man wieder das Transportproblem. 


Stelle fest: Am besten wäre noch Solarstrom, der ist aber im Winter / nachts / bei schlechtem Wetter (wobei hier wieder Windräder das ausgleichen könnten) nicht so effizient wie in den "Rechenmodellen" vorgesehen, ergo muss man die erzeugte Energie (vor allem die aus dem Sommer) irgendwie speichern.

Ergo macht eine konsequente Forschung in Stromspeicher-Möglichkeiten schon Sinn, zumal künftige Autos höchst wahrscheinlich mit Strom fahren (müssen?!), da wir von einem funktionierenden Netzwerk der "anderen Alternative", dem Betrieb mit flüssigem Wasserstoff, noch etliche Jahrzehnte entfernt sind, hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ein entsprechendes Netz mindestens 50 Jahre bräuchte, bis der selbe Umfang wie mit der heutigen Benzin-Versorgung erreicht wäre ...... also muss man sich mal Gedanken machen, wie Auto's (vor allem dickere Maschinchen, wie LKW's, Flugzeuge, Schiffe und die dicken Arbeitsmaschinen wie Bagger etc. ...  ) bitte mit dem entsprechend benötigtem Strom über mehrere Stunden versorgt werden können (vor allem dann nicht ~6 Stunden "nachladen" muss !!!!) ...


Eine effiziente, kostengünstige Speicherung elektrischer Energie ist nebst der Erzeugung dieser DIE Herausforderung meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DOTL (12. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Leitstudie08 (brauchbare Grafik auf S.79) der Bundesregierung werden über 85% Anteil bis 2060 (bei relativ konstantem Gesamtverbrauch) prognostiziert - und diese Studie gibt nicht das technisch machbare an, sondern eine ökonomisch vertretbare (nach den ersten paar Jahrzehnten ggf. ökonomisch vorteilhafte) Umsetzungsmöglichkeit.
> (selbstverständlich inkl. Atomausstieg, wie er mal beschlossen wurde)


 
Das hängt schwer vom jeweiligen Standpunkt und von der jeweiligen Quelle ab. Es gibt auch ganz andere Studien, nach denen die renewable energie sources zwar zunehmen werden, aber aber weitem nicht so, wie es andere Quellen betrachten. Gehst du nach der NEA so wird die Kernernergie in den nächsten Jahren deutlich zunehmen, allerdings forcieren sie jenes indirekt auch. Betrachtest du die deutlich neutralere IEA, so wird der Energiebedarf jährlich um 1,6 % zunehmen und im Jahre 2030 hauptsächlich (80%) von fossilen Energiequellen (hauptsächlich Kohle) beglichen. Erneuerbare Energiequellen werden zwar zunehmen und werden, laut der IAE, im Jahre 2010 Gas als Energiequelle ersetzen, aber sie werden bei weitem keine so große Rolle spielen wie fossile Energiequellen. Als wichtigen Grund für die Zunahme der erneuerbaren Energien werden Subventionen genannt.


----------



## exa (12. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Leitstudie08 (brauchbare Grafik auf S.79) der Bundesregierung werden über 85% Anteil bis 2060 (bei relativ konstantem Gesamtverbrauch) prognostiziert - und diese Studie gibt nicht das technisch machbare an, sondern eine ökonomisch vertretbare (nach den ersten paar Jahrzehnten ggf. ökonomisch vorteilhafte) Umsetzungsmöglichkeit.
> (selbstverständlich inkl. Atomausstieg, wie er mal beschlossen wurde)
> 
> An anderer Stelle (S.44) sieht man Ausbaupotential bis auf 87% des derzeitigen Stromverbrauches - wobei für Solarenergie aber nur bislang ungenutztes Potential, keine neuen Flächen eingeplant werden.
> ...



sehe meine worte nicht wiederlegt...

zudem hab ich nicht gesagt das es nicht reicht, ich hab gesagt, das es ein energiemix sein wird... auch das sehe ich nicht wiederlegt


----------



## Adrenalize (13. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stelle fest: Am besten wäre noch Solarstrom, der ist aber im Winter / nachts / bei schlechtem Wetter (wobei hier wieder Windräder das ausgleichen könnten) nicht so effizient wie in den "Rechenmodellen" vorgesehen, ergo muss man die erzeugte Energie (vor allem die aus dem Sommer) irgendwie speichern.


Wobei es auch da Probleme gibt. Solarzellen sind zwar nicht so standortabhängig wie Wind- oder Wasserkraftanlagen, aber die Zellen sind afaik anfällig für Beschädigungen und nicht ganz simpel in der Herstellung. In den Wüsten, und in Äquatornähe, wo man am meisten Sonne abkriegt, sind die Bedingungen zu extrem für große Solaranlagen, soweit ich weiß.
Kernkraft und Kohlekraft haben halt den vorteil, dass sie nahezu standortunabhängig sind und nicht mit natürlichen Phänomenen wie Wind, Sonne oder starker Strömung interagieren müssen. Lediglich Kühlwasser braucht man eventuell.


> Ergo macht eine konsequente Forschung in Stromspeicher-Möglichkeiten schon Sinn, zumal künftige Autos höchst wahrscheinlich mit Strom fahren (müssen?!), da wir von einem funktionierenden Netzwerk der "anderen Alternative", dem Betrieb mit flüssigem Wasserstoff, noch etliche Jahrzehnte entfernt sind, hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ein entsprechendes Netz mindestens 50 Jahre bräuchte, bis der selbe Umfang wie mit der heutigen Benzin-Versorgung erreicht wäre ...... also muss man sich mal Gedanken machen, wie Auto's (vor allem dickere Maschinchen, wie LKW's, Flugzeuge, Schiffe und die dicken Arbeitsmaschinen wie Bagger etc. ...  ) bitte mit dem entsprechend benötigtem Strom über mehrere Stunden versorgt werden können (vor allem dann nicht ~6 Stunden "nachladen" muss !!!!) ...


Der Mittelweg ist halt hybrid, und das ist imho auch sinnvoller als Erdgas, Autogas und ähnliche alternativen. So wie beim Prius, Elektromotor für die Stadt und Benzin, wenn der saft ausgeht oder man Mehr PS braucht. Das große Problem momentan bei e-Autos sind eben die Akkus, denn diese müssen leicht, schnell zu laden, unfallsicher und hochkapazitiv sein.
Aber wie gesagt, es gibt firmen, die hier schon erste Erfolge erzielt haben, in naher Zukunft sind die Next-Gen Akkus dann wohl serienreif.
Übrigens gabs schon ein Gefährt mit Elektromotor, bevor Benz damals sein erstes Automobil vorstellte. Da aber Benzin billig und populärer wurde, hat sich das Prinzip nie durchsetzen können - bisher. 


> Eine effiziente, kostengünstige Speicherung elektrischer Energie ist nebst der Erzeugung dieser DIE Herausforderung meiner Meinung nach.


Bei Alternativer Energieerzeugung auf jeden Fall, denn die sind ja wetter- oder zeitabhängig. Das wäre auch ein wichtiger Schritt, um unabhängiger von Dauererzeugern wie AKWs zu werden. Wenn man Strom gut speichern kann, ist es möglich, ihn dann zu erzeugen, wenn es weniger kostet.


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Wenn wir jetzt unsere AKW abschalten stehen wir ja auch von dem Problem das wir Strom im Auslang zukaufen müssten und uns abhängig machen würden.

Das die Strompreise dann erheblich ansteigen würden ist wohl klar und wo der Strom herkommt wohl auch, nämlich aus AKWs. Am besten auch welchen im Ostblock, die bauen dann auch extra für uns neue unsichere AKWs um deren Arbeitsplätze und Wohlstand zu erhalten während hier Strom langsam zu einem Luxusgut verkommt.

Hier in der Gegend bleibt man zum Glück von den Ökospinnern ziemlich verschont, die brauchen das AKW nämlich auch für die Butter auf dem Brötchen.

Damit sich auch noch der letzte über mich aufregen kann: Wir brauchen neue AKWs um unseren wachsenden Strombedarf zu decken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Leider nicht... Ich behalte mir vor, leute die sich nur gewaltsam von den Gleisen treiben lassen, als solche zu bezeichnen



Ich lass dir deinen Sprachgebrauch, werde dann aber in Zukunft "Terrorist" aus deinem Munde nicht als einen Hinweis auf besonders schadhaftes Verhalten interpretieren.



> Ähm... wir sind nicht gegen Demostrationen... Wir sind gegen Gewltsame Demonstrationen mit Straftatbestand. Natürlich steht es jedem frei, zu demonstrieren, aber das Gewaltmonopol sollte schon beachtet werden...



Du willst vielen tausend Menschen das demonstrieren verbieten, weil sich einzelne falsch verhalten. (wobei du das Level für "Gewalt" auch noch extrem niedrig ansetzt. Passiv den Weg versperren ist nach landläufiger Definition alles andere als gewalttätig - aber du hast da ja deine eigenen Begriffsauffassungen...)
Damit steht es der Mehrheit der Leute nicht mehr frei, zu demonstrieren.



> Wir reden vorerst über Beibehaltung der AKWs, neue müssen ja nicht unbedingt gebaut werden.



Wir reden zumindest von umfangreichen Moderniesierungen, die vielerorts nötig wären.



> Fakt ist für mich: Ohne AKWs wirds sehr sehr schwer und es wäre sinnfrei, voreilig auszusteigen



Wobei "nicht voreilig" für dich scheinbar bedeutet, mittelfristig rein gar nichts zu unternehmen, was uns einem Ausstieg näherbringt.

Meiner Meinung nach (jup, auch ich kann Begriffe definieren) kommt das auf eine vollständige Ablehnung eines Ausstiegs gleich.




> UM das ganze mal abzukürzen:
> Das heißt, dass sie die Aktionen unterstützen und keinerlei Distanz zeigen. Sie sind in der Beziehung einfach radikal...



Ich wiederhole meine Argumente kein drittes Mal, sondern füge "radikal" zu der Liste von Begriffen hinzu, die aus deinem Munde eine stark abgeschwächte Bedeutung haben.




> Ja... aber auch solche, die definitiv stärker vom Klimawandel betroffen sein werden, wenn wir auf AKWs verzichten,



Ja, auch solche.
Wobei das eine recht komplexe Überlegung ist, denn um eine wirklich klimarelevante Rolle müsste die Atomenergie global eingesetzt werden - auch in einer ganzen Reihe von Staaten, in denen man lieber keine Nukleartechnologie sehen möchte.
Als Bonus gibt es bei diesen Überlegungen dann noch eine Nutzungsdauer von Fissionskraftwerken in einer Größenordnung von 6-7 Jahrzehnten, bis dieser Technik einfach der Rohstoff ausgeht. (Die Müllmengen werden bis dahin gigantisch sein)
Jup, keine einfache Überlegung.
Ein klares "oh nein, bloß kein CO2" kommt jedenfalls nicht bei raus. 



> Wenn man ein richtiges Endlager hat (wie zb gorleben), dann ist dein Argument nicht haltbar.



Du willst nicht ernsthaft Gorleben als dauerhaft sicher bezeichnen?
Gegen das Ding dürften mitlerweile fast mehr Gutachten vorliegen, als seinerzeit gegen Asse.



> Sorry, ich amüsiere mich eher über dich ^^
> Erläuterung? Beispeil? Begründung? Einfach Thesen in den Raum werfen kann ich auch...
> Dann zeig mir mal eine neutrale, objektive Quelle, die das zeigt



Vielleicht solltest du dein Amusement unterbrechen und ein paar weitere Posts lesen.



> Wäre die Kernfusion im großen Maßstab gelungen, hätten wir ebenso keines... Woher willst du wissen, dass deine tollen Solarzellen so erfolgreeich wären? Hinterher ist man wie gesagt immer schlauer... UNd das ökonomische Problem schreit hier wieder einmal auf



Einfache Rechnung: Kosten Nuklerarforschung*Preis für Solaranalgen = regenerative Energiemenge, die mit dem Geld hätte erreicht werden sollen.
Sicherlich ist das eine Rechnung, die erst im Nachhinein einfach ist.
Ich kritisiere auch nicht diejenigen, die seinerzeit mit Forschung in Richtung Kernfusion angefangen haben. (die in Richtung kommerzieller Kernfission schon. Denn da war von vorneherein abzusehen, dass man auf ein gigantisches Endsorgungsproblem hinarbeitet)
Ich stimme aber genauso denjenigen zu, die irgendwann eingesehen haben, dass Investitionen in diesen Bereich einfach zu keinen Resultaten führen.



> Heißt das, überspitzt gesagt, dass zu den Klimawandel als Grüner leugnest?



Nein, das heißt, dass ich leugne, dass erneuerbare Energien zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind.





> PS: hast ja schon viele, die gegen dich argumentieren ...
> Aber ich finde es gut, dass die Diskussion jetzt voll entbrannt ist



War in einem Computerforum nicht anders zu erwarten - da trifft man vergleichsweise wenig Leute, die mehr als 3 Jahre in die Zukunft denken oder sich gar für Natur interessieren 




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien haben nämlich auch erhebliche Nachteile, was die verlässliche, stabile Energieproduktion betrifft:
> 
> Solarzellen: Nachts scheint die Sonne logischerweise nicht, darüber hinaus haben wir in unserem Ländle sehr oft (Regen-)Wolken, die die Sonne verdecken, oder auch im Winter mal eine nur eine paar Stunden scheinende, "schwache" Sonne ...



Nachts verbrauchen auch vergleichsweise wenig Menschen Energie.
Die für Kapazitätsberechnungen herangezogenen Energiemengen gehen bereits von einer gewissen Bewölkung aus - tatsächlich könnte man mit großvolumigen Speicherkapazitäten deutlich mehr rausholen.
Aber von derartigen Kapazitäten zu bezahlbaren Preisen sind chemische Speicher meilenweit entfernt.
Im Winter (und bei schlechtem Wetter allgemein) haben praktischerweise die Windkraftanlagen ein um so größeres Potential



> Windernergie: SEHR unzuverlässig, man ist buchstäblich auf ständige frische Lüftchen angewiesen, darüber hinaus macht diese Art der Energieversorgung in vielen südlicheren Regionen nicht so viel Sinn wie an der eher stürmischen Küste ..... hier wäre gleichzeitig ein riesiges neues Leitungsnetz nötig, das den Saft runter zur bayerischen Industrie transportiert



Ich weiß, dass ist für Leute südlich der Mittelgebirge schwer nachzuvollziehen, aber die Lüftchen im Norden sind sehr frisch und sehr häufig.
Was in einigen Gegenden Süddeutschlands Chaos mit umgestürzten Bäumen&Co anrichtet, kommt hier wöchentlich vor.

Das mit dem Netz ist zugegebenermaßen ein Problem (schätzungsweise bleiben 10-20% des Potentials bereits installierter Anlagen ungenutzt, weil der Strom nicht abgeleitet werden kann) und entsprechende Trassen sind schon lange in Planung.
Leider finden die großen Stromkonzerne da immer wieder "Probleme", so dass die Umsetzungen z.T. um ein Jahrzehnt verzögert sind...
Aber solange man Kernkraftwerke betreibt, stört dass ja nicht :$



> Wasserkraft: Nun, kurz gesagt: Nicht durchsetzbar. Man kann nicht derart viele Dämme bauen, wie benötigt würden, besonders die Grünen dürften auf die Barrikaden gehen ...



Es gibt noch einiges ungenutztes Potential an bestehenden Staustufen (siehe der oben von mir verlinkte Bericht - ~Verdoppelung der Leistung wäre möglich, ausdrücklich ohne neue Dämme)



> und Unterwasserturbinen in der Nordsee sind imo auch nicht DIE Lösung ..... ist doch ein erheblicher Eingriff ins Ökosystem, den Meeresboden damit zuzupflastern ... außerdem hätte man wieder das Transportproblem.



Jup, die Dinger können noch ein bißchen Forschung vertragen. (vor allem bezüglich Geräuschemissionen - auf der anderen Seite ist die Nordsee da eh ne Katastrophe)
Aber richtig umgesetzt sind sie genauso umweltschonend wie Windräder - und noch wesentlich leistungsfähiger.
Man muss also keine großen Flächen zupflastern. (zugegeben wären die Baukosten gerade in der Nordsee enorm, schon allein weil küstennahe Standorte fehlen. Aber eigentlich sollten Kombinationen mit Offshore-Windparks möglich sein)




> Ergo macht eine konsequente Forschung in Stromspeicher-Möglichkeiten schon Sinn, zumal künftige Autos höchst wahrscheinlich mit Strom fahren (müssen?!), da wir von einem funktionierenden Netzwerk der "anderen Alternative", dem Betrieb mit flüssigem Wasserstoff, noch etliche Jahrzehnte entfernt sind, hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ein entsprechendes Netz mindestens 50 Jahre bräuchte, bis der selbe Umfang wie mit der heutigen Benzin-Versorgung erreicht wäre ......



Alles ein Frage der ökonomischen Gegebenheiten. 
Ein brauchbares Netz an Stromtankstellen wäre auch nicht viel leichter einzurichten. (werden schließlich sehr große Strommengen in kurzer Zeit benötigt, wenn man "tanken" will, oder sogar Austauschakkus. Laden über Nacht dagegen würde Stromanschlüsse und -abrechnung an jedem Parkplatz erfordern...)

Bis auf weiteres halte ich Biodiesel, Ethanol und Biogas aber für die wesentlich einfachere Alternative.
Bislang sind die (und fossile Brennstoffe) zum Ausgleich in der stationären Versorgung kaum wegzudenken - erst wenn man sie da ersetzt hat, sollte man sie imho im mobilen Einsatz zurückdrängen, denn dafür eine Technik zu entwickeln, die 100%ig mit nem Verbrennungsmotor konkurrieren kann, ist sehr schwer, ob wir stationär oder mobil einsparen aber eigentlich egal.



> also muss man sich mal Gedanken machen, wie Auto's (vor allem dickere Maschinchen, wie LKW's, Flugzeuge, Schiffe und die dicken Arbeitsmaschinen wie Bagger etc. ...  ) versorgt werden können



Gerade die ließen sich problemlos mit Wasserstoff versorgen, da sie i.d.R. von festen Stützpunkten aus operieren, an denen sich leicht neue Tankstellen installieren lassen. (vor allem LKWs und Flugzeuge. Bei Schiffen hat die direkte Windkraft ohnehin einiges Potential, nur bei Arbeitsmaschienen müsste man mal gucken, ob Strom nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoller ist. Möglich wäre er da auf alle Fälle, da bei großen Einsätzen meist sowieso auch große Stromzuleitungen gelegt werden  )





DOTL schrieb:


> Das hängt schwer vom jeweiligen Standpunkt und von der jeweiligen Quelle ab. Es gibt auch ganz andere Studien, nach denen die renewable energie sources zwar zunehmen werden, aber aber weitem nicht so, wie es andere Quellen betrachten. Gehst du nach der NEA so wird die Kernernergie in den nächsten Jahren deutlich zunehmen, allerdings forcieren sie jenes indirekt auch. Betrachtest du die deutlich neutralere IEA, so wird der Energiebedarf jährlich um 1,6 % zunehmen und im Jahre 2030 hauptsächlich (80%) von fossilen Energiequellen (hauptsächlich Kohle) beglichen. Erneuerbare Energiequellen werden zwar zunehmen und werden, laut der IAE, im Jahre 2010 Gas als Energiequelle ersetzen, aber sie werden bei weitem keine so große Rolle spielen wie fossile Energiequellen. Als wichtigen Grund für die Zunahme der erneuerbaren Energien werden Subventionen genannt.




Hmmm - global sieht die Sache sicherlich anders aus.
Entwicklungsländern kümmern sich halt meist einen Dreck um die Umwelt und Fossile Energieträger sind die bequemste Option.
Atomenergie aber auch keine Alternative.
(politisch suboptimal, technologische und finanzielle Unterstützung aus dem Ausland wäre ebenfalls nötig. Die kann man dann aber auch ebensogut in erneuerbare stecken, wenn man sowieso bei 0 anfängt.)

Grundsätzlich beschreibt der Bericht aber nur, was unter den herschenden politischen Bedingungen (die in den meisten Staaten -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- eingeschränkt zukunftstauglich sind) zu erwarten ist.
In meiner Diskussion mit Exa ging es aber eher darum, was (technisch) möglich ist.




exa schrieb:


> sehe meine worte nicht wiederlegt...
> 
> zudem hab ich nicht gesagt das es nicht reicht, ich hab gesagt, das es ein energiemix sein wird... auch das sehe ich nicht wiederlegt



Du sagtest, dass sie maximal 30% Abdeckung möglich sind.
Ich habe dir Studien einer Regierung mit Unionsmehrheit (sollte wohl einigermaßen glaubwürdig sein) gezeigt, die ein Szenario präsentieren, in dem 87% nicht nur technisch, sondern sogar politisch und ökonomisch machbar sind.
Wenn das nicht als Wiederlegung ausreicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nachts verbrauchen auch vergleichsweise wenig Menschen Energie.
> Die für Kapazitätsberechnungen herangezogenen Energiemengen gehen bereits von einer gewissen Bewölkung aus - tatsächlich könnte man mit großvolumigen Speicherkapazitäten deutlich mehr rausholen.
> Aber von derartigen Kapazitäten zu bezahlbaren Preisen sind chemische Speicher meilenweit entfernt.
> Im Winter (und bei schlechtem Wetter allgemein) haben praktischerweise die Windkraftanlagen ein um so größeres Potential


Tatsächlich verbrauchen wir nachts sehr wohl sehr viel "Energie", besonders im Winter, nämlich zum z.B. heizen, bzw. gibt es sehr viele ernergieintensive Branche, wo die Bänder auch nachts nicht still stehen ...  (Ich hab da meinen Gedankengang wohl nicht ganz ausgeführt, sry) :

Wenn wir irgendwann mal ohne fossile Brennstoffe leben wollen / müssen, dann muss zwangsweise auch Ersatz dafür her. Es bestünde zwar die Möglichkeit mit Wasserstoff-Heizagregaten da was zu reissen, aber bedenkt man die irrsinnige Menge an Wasserstoff, die man benötigt um jedwede mobile Maschine zu betreiben, als auch damit auf einmal zu versuchen alle Hütten zu heizen, dann wirds so langsam problematisch derartige Unmengen an Wasserstoff heranzukarren, zumal die "Herstellung" von Wasserstoff, und dessen "Abfüllung" in flüssig-komprimierte Form eine Unmenge an Energie verschlingt.

Man könnte zwar mit anderen Alternativen, wie Pellet-Öfen, heizen, aber auch da wird die pure Masse an Häusern bzw. auch größeren Apparillos, siehe z.B. NY, Shanghai ... ) zwangsläufig ein Problem.

Da werden dann halt auch so verrückte Ideen wie elektrisches Heizen denkbar ...... und dafür bräuchte man dann sehr beachtliche Mengen Energie, um zumindest einen Teil der Hütten so warm zu halten. 

Auch gibt es sehr viele Geräte, die pausenlos laufen, wie Server-Farmen, Kühlaggregate, das Bahn- bzw. das gesamte Verkehrsnetz ...... die Bahn hat schließlich eigens Kraftwerke nur für die Schienen am Laufen ! Mag ja durchaus sein, dass der der Privatverbrauch der Haushalte durch Haushaltsgeräte nachts drastisch abflacht, trotzdem wird auch nchts immer noch allerorten sehr viel verschiedenartige Energie gebraucht, daher muss man halt auch mal etwas in diese Richtung denken.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Tatsächlich verbrauchen wir nachts sehr wohl sehr viel "Energie", besonders im Winter, nämlich zum z.B. heizen, bzw. gibt es sehr viele ernergieintensive Branche, wo die Bänder auch nachts nicht still stehen ...  (Ich hab da meinen Gedankengang wohl nicht ganz ausgeführt, sry) :
> 
> Wenn wir irgendwann mal ohne fossile Brennstoffe leben wollen / müssen, dann muss zwangsweise auch Ersatz dafür her. Es bestünde zwar die Möglichkeit mit Wasserstoff-Heizagregaten da was zu reissen, aber bedenkt man die irrsinnige Menge an Wasserstoff, die man benötigt um jedwede mobile Maschine zu betreiben, als auch damit auf einmal zu versuchen alle Hütten zu heizen, dann wirds so langsam problematisch derartige Unmengen an Wasserstoff heranzukarren, zumal die "Herstellung" von Wasserstoff, und dessen "Abfüllung" in flüssig-komprimierte Form eine Unmenge an Energie verschlingt.
> 
> ...



Klar braucht man "Unmengen" von den alternativen Energieträgern, sie sollen ja auch Unmengen von Öl und Gas ablösen. Das das nicht einfach oder von heute auf morgen realisierbar ist ist klar. Aber es ist einfach unumgänglich.

Wenn jedes neu gebaute Haus ein Passiv- oder Nullenergiehaus wäre und man die Modernisierung alter Häuser stärker fördern würde, wäre wir den Privatsektor schon los. Oder noch besser Plusenergiehäuser, die produzieren sogar Energie statt welche zu verbrauchen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Klar braucht man "Unmengen" von den alternativen Energieträgern, sie sollen ja auch Unmengen von Öl und Gas ablösen. Das das nicht einfach oder von heute auf morgen realisierbar ist ist klar. Aber es ist einfach unumgänglich.
> 
> Wenn jedes neu gebaute Haus ein Passiv- oder Nullenergiehaus wäre und man die Modernisierung alter Häuser stärker fördern würde, wäre wir den Privatsektor schon los. Oder noch besser Plusenergiehäuser, die produzieren sogar Energie statt welche zu verbrauchen.


Häusle gibbet aber auch ne Menge .......  Die alle um/neuzubauen relativiert die eingesparte Energie durch die aufgewendete Enrgie beim Bau vorerst wieder ....

Genau so kosten neue "Energiespar-PCs" in der Herstellung mehr an Energie (bzw. Rohöl in dem Fall, so zumindest die meisten Rechnungen), als der später in den ersten Jahren meist verbraucht. Sofort umrüsten wäre also sinnlos, bei wirklich anstehenden Neuanschaffungen (seien es PC-Teile oder Häuser) sollte man dann drauf achten.

Aber unumgänglich stimmt schon.


----------



## Fabi-O (13. November 2008)

Ich finde, würden mal anstatt Strassen für Autos eine aspahltierte und unterbrechungsfreie Trasse für Fahrräder gebaut, wären den Pendler, die bis zu 20 km zur Arbeit fahren müssten, eine Alternative geboten, die keine Rohstoffe oder Akkus verbrauchen(ok, Essen vielleicht, aber die Menschen in den Industrieländern werden ja eh alle dick, von den Fettreserven könnte man Deutschland sicher auch einige Jahre lang mit Strom versorgen).
Aber die Menschen sind ja zu faul und sehen nicht mal ein, dass man mit dem Fahrrad sogar in einer "Autostadt" wie bei mir in Kassel in der Innenstadt schneller oder gleichschnell wie Autos vorankommt. Von den vielen geretteten Menschenleben durch vermiedene Autounfälle will ich gar nicht reden.
Für Menschen, die weiter pendeln, ist die Bahn eine nette Möglichkeit oder würde auch mal mehr in den Öffentlichen Nahverkehr investiert und würden diese keine absurd hohen Fahrpreise verlangen, bräuchte man sich um Elektroautos gar keine Gedanken machen.

Aber Menschen wollens ja bequem und einfach mit dem Auto.

Nachtrag: Und wenn ich dann auch noch sehe, dass in den Stoßzeiten fast jedes Auto nur mit dem Fahrer besetzt ist... GNA


----------



## theLamer (13. November 2008)

> Du willst vielen tausend Menschen das demonstrieren verbieten, weil sich einzelne falsch verhalten. (wobei du das Level für "Gewalt" auch noch extrem niedrig ansetzt. Passiv den Weg versperren ist nach landläufiger Definition alles andere als gewalttätig - aber du hast da ja deine eigenen Begriffsauffassungen...)
> Damit steht es der Mehrheit der Leute nicht mehr frei, zu demonstrieren.


Wenn man die Gesetzeshüter mit Steinen beschmeißt, ist das Gewalt - und ein Straftatbestand. Das sollte doch wohl klar sein...
Wenn NPD-Mitglieder auf dei Staße gehen und ein paar scheiben zu bruch gehen, sagst du dann auch? Ach, dein Level von Gewlat ist aber niedrig angesetzt, es sind doch nur ein paar scheiben, lässt sich nicht verhindern bei großen Menschenansammlungen?

Ich denke, dein Problem ist, das du zu lagerorientiert bist und dazu neigst, ungefähr gleichdenkende zu verteifigen... Man mus ganz objektiv bleiben, mit der Gleichheit im Auge und nicht selbiges Verhalten bei Grünen tolerieren, was andere bei (zb rechten Gruppen) anderen gruppen halt verurteilen. Gewalt ist Gewalt. Straftatbestand ist Straftatbestand und "strom ist strom" (kommt von dir)...



> Wir reden zumindest von umfangreichen Moderniesierungen, die vielerorts nötig wären.


Tja aber dagegen stellen dich die gegner auch quer... die nehmen lieber ein höheres sicherheitsrisiko in kauf, um ihre pol. Ziele stur durchzusetzen... sry, ist aber so.
Wirklich durchdacht scheint das ganze nich zu sein...



> Wobei "nicht voreilig" für dich scheinbar bedeutet, mittelfristig rein gar nichts zu unternehmen, was uns einem Ausstieg näherbringt.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach (jup, auch ich kann Begriffe definieren) kommt das auf eine vollständige Ablehnung eines Ausstiegs gleich.


Ähm... wenn es vernünftige Alternativen gibt, also nicht fossile brennstoffe, dann kann der ATom-strom ja auch weichen... In absehbarer Zeit ist das aber nicht der fall, wie gesagt. Deshalb ist ein "nicht-voreilig" in der Tat ein auf Absehbare zeit geltendes JA zu Atom-strom und dem Bau neuer AKWs, da hast du recht. Ist aber nicht so, dass wir unbedingt Atom haben wollen, wir sind halt drauf angewiesen. Sonst werden wir ja noch abhängiger von Russland... (Dazu könnte man auch n Thread aufmachen mit den Raktenabwehrsystemen)



> Ich wiederhole meine Argumente kein drittes Mal, sondern füge "radikal" zu der Liste von Begriffen hinzu, die aus deinem Munde eine stark abgeschwächte Bedeutung haben.


Und Neonazis, die zb Vor Synagogen stehen und die jüdischen mitbürger nicht hereinlassen sind nicht radikal ? Ich denke das ist mit Castor vergleichbar (juristisch gesehen und für mich auch moralisch). Sorry für die Beispiele mit rechten Gruppen, aber der Begriff radikal trifft auch im linken Spektrum zu... Leider noch mehr als im rechten zur Zeit. Aber ich will gar nicht pauschalisieren.



> Ja, auch solche.
> Wobei das eine recht komplexe Überlegung ist, denn um eine wirklich klimarelevante Rolle müsste die Atomenergie global eingesetzt werden - auch in einer ganzen Reihe von Staaten, in denen man lieber keine Nukleartechnologie sehen möchte.


Atomstrom und Atomwaffen sind verschiedene Dinge. Was hälst du von internat. Beobachtern? 
Vor allem sind das glaub ich versch. Uranisotope, die verwendet werden, weiß aber nicht genau -> wer weiß : posten!



> War in einem Computerforum nicht anders zu erwarten - da trifft man vergleichsweise wenig Leute, die mehr als 3 Jahre in die Zukunft denken oder sich gar für Natur interessieren


Du pauschalisierst ja grad gar nicht... ich zumindest interessiere mich für Physik, Chemie und Mathematik sehr... Biologie geht auch noch so n bisschen
schließt sich PC und Umwelt aus? Ich meine solche verallgemeinerungen sind einfach nur quatsch, ich sag nur: Alle ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter bei Unicef sind korrupt ? Was war denn da mit der Korruption? Wieso haben sie denn ihr Spendensiegel verloren? Das wäre auch eine ungültige verallgemeinerung von einer kleinen gruppe auf alle übertragen.



> Nachts verbrauchen auch vergleichsweise wenig Menschen Energie.


Ach du bist nicht online und benutzt deinen Stromfressenden PC, wenn es dunke ist? Naja also ich seh dich auch abends hier im Forum, also trifft deine Aussage auf dich schonmal net zu... und Heizen musst du auch nachts. Der Unterschied zum Tag ist nicht sooo gravierend...



> Aber solange man Kernkraftwerke betreibt, stört dass ja nicht :$


Joa das Geld ist halt besser angelegt in AKWs anstatt in langen Leitungen, die wenig Strom transportieren..



> Es gibt noch einiges ungenutztes Potential an bestehenden Staustufen (siehe der oben von mir verlinkte Bericht - ~Verdoppelung der Leistung wäre möglich, ausdrücklich ohne neue Dämme)


 Quelle ? Bei derartigen Argumenten wäre das schon angebracht... Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass 1 neues AKW für ganz Deutschland reicht...



> Bis auf weiteres halte ich Biodiesel, Ethanol und Biogas aber für die wesentlich einfachere Alternative.


Jaja, die linksorientierten... erst sagen, dass Ethanol verwendet werden soll, dann aber feststellen, das irgendwo die Nahrungmittel fehlen - ist es moralisch gerechtfertigt, sie zu verarbeiten, wenn andere sterben, weil sie keine haben ?
Vor allem wenn du noch Öl und Gas hast. 
Letztendlich ist das einzig sinnvolle ATOM-STROM 



> Gerade die ließen sich problemlos mit Wasserstoff versorgen [...]


#
Sicher nicht... 1.) Entweicht er schnell, auch durch Metallflaschen, 2.) ist er extrem gefährlich, was meinst, wieso man ihn zb bei zeppelinen nicht mehr benutzt? wenn ein tank man nicht ganz dicht ist,  bildet sich schönes Knallgsas und BÄM!
Und wo willst du so viel H2 herkriegen? Durch elektroylse mit Atom-strom, das wäre doch mal was - und billig 



> (politisch suboptimal, technologische und finanzielle Unterstützung aus dem Ausland wäre ebenfalls nötig. Die kann man dann aber auch ebensogut in erneuerbare stecken, wenn man sowieso bei 0 anfängt.)


Das ökonomische Argument wiederhole ich jetzt nicht NOCH mal

So... die posts werden immer länger, schon fast zu lang... Aber ich versuche trotzdem, den Überblick zu behalten...

greetz

theLamer


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gesetzeshüter mit Steinen beschmeißt, ist das Gewalt - und ein Straftatbestand. Das sollte doch wohl klar sein...
> Wenn NPD-Mitglieder auf dei Staße gehen und ein paar scheiben zu bruch gehen, sagst du dann auch? Ach, dein Level von Gewlat ist aber niedrig angesetzt, es sind doch nur ein paar scheiben, lässt sich nicht verhindern bei großen Menschenansammlungen?



NPDler sollte das "aufmarschieren" verboten werden, nicht weil sie (sehr selten) Steine werfen, sonder weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und den Nationalsozialismus verherrlichen. Und da hört Toleranz ganz klar auf.  

Das kann man nicht mit Menschen vergleichen die gegen Atomenergie demonstrieren. Und das in jeder Gruppierung Pfosten bei sind (die Steine werfen oder dergleichen) sollte jedem klar sein. 
Der Großteil hat sich passiv verhalten. Der schwarze Block ist immer da wo man sich mit der Staatsgewalt "auseinandersetzten" kann. Diese Idioten sollten stärker zu Verantwortung gezogen werden (Stichwort: Chaostage, 1.Mai usw.).

P.S.: Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht Atommüll mit jüdischen Menschen vergleichen!!!


----------



## Fabi-O (13. November 2008)

Die Brennstoffzelle; mit Wasserstoff betrieben, hat einen geringen Wirkungsgrad.

Darstellung von Wasserstoff (je nach Verfahren): 60-99% Wirkungsgrad
Brennstoffzelle an sich: 35-48% Wirkungsgrad
Elektromotor (auch je nach Typ, da kann ich aber keine genauen Angaben machen): 20-99%

Alles in allem also sehr verlustbehaftet, den (energetischen)n Aufwand für Druck- oder Kältespeicherung noch gar nicht mit einbezogen.

Deshalb: Elektroautos- und Motorräder, wenn schon.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Die Brennstoffzelle; mit Wasserstoff betrieben, hat einen geringen Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> Darstellung von Wasserstoff (je nach Verfahren): 60-99% Wirkungsgrad
> Brennstoffzelle an sich: 35-48% Wirkungsgrad
> ...



Ich hab die Lösung


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung


HeHe, is kla ....... nur das Doc Brown mit seinem Zeitmaschinchen erst mal in die Zukunft musste für das Teil ..... wenn du dieses "kleine Problem" gelöst hast, wäre das wirklich die Lösung ......

"Was haben wir denn als Treibstoff ?! Mhhh ... Bananenschale, bissl abgestandenes Bier und ne vergammelte Wurststulle von letzter Woche .... past doch ! Rein damit !! "


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> HeHe, is kla ....... nur das Doc Brown mit seinem Zeitmaschinchen erst mal in die Zukunft musste für das Teil ..... wenn du dieses "kleine Problem" gelöst hast, wäre das wirklich die Lösung ......
> 
> "Was haben wir denn als Treibstoff ?! Mhhh ... Bananenschale, bissl abgestandenes Bier und ne vergammelte Wurststulle von letzter Woche .... past doch ! Rein damit !! "



 ich arbeite dran...


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> NPDler sollte das "aufmarschieren" verboten werden, nicht weil sie (sehr selten) Steine werfen, sonder weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und den Nationalsozialismus verherrlichen. Und da hört Toleranz ganz klar auf.



[OT]
Dann sollten wir das aber auch den Linken verbieten, weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und viele ehemalige SED und Stasi Angehörige sind. Also auch nicht viel besser als die NPD nur von der anderen Seite.
[/OT]


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> [OT]
> Dann sollten wir das aber auch den Linken verbieten, weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und viele ehemalige SED und Stasi Angehörige sind. Also auch nicht viel besser als die NPD nur von der anderen Seite.
> [/OT]



Selbstverständlich sollte es mit extremen Linken genauso gehalten werden.

Aber ich glaube nicht das unter den Atommüllgegnern (um die es mir ja ging) viele SEDler waren. Schienen mir doch recht jung zu sein 

edit: noch ne Lösung?! http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,589778,00.html


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> [OT]
> Dann sollten wir das aber auch den Linken verbieten, weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und viele ehemalige SED und Stasi Angehörige sind. Also auch nicht viel besser als die NPD nur von der anderen Seite.
> [/OT]


wenn du aus dem Westen kommst verstehe ich deine Meinung..die Linke ist verseucht von den bösen Stasi und SED leuten... sowas geht garnicht.. 
für mich (selbst als SPD-Wähler) ist die Linke eine ganz normale Partei die wie jede andere Partei ihre Vor und Nachteile aufweist..nur will das irgendwie keiner in der Welt da draussen begreifen..

Man möchte auch immer gern das die Linke sich für Verbrechen der SED entschuldigt? Hä man sagt zwar es sei die Nachfolgepartei aber das ist nicht offizell so. DDR putt SED putt..ne ganze Weile später dann die PDS, die ja jetzt die Linke wurde...

Wenn die Linke ein wenig reeller Denken würde würde ich diese Partei wählen, aber was Gregor und Co. wollen ist schwer machbar..

Ende!


----------



## theLamer (13. November 2008)

> Dann sollten wir das aber auch den Linken verbieten, weil sie für ein totalitäres System demonstrieren und viele ehemalige SED und Stasi Angehörige sind. Also auch nicht viel besser als die NPD nur von der anderen Seite.


Genau das will ich damit sagen! Da gibts keinen Unteschied zwischen Links und rechts, den man machen darf, leider wird er gemacht, rechts wird verteufelt und links toleriert...
*Beides* ist aber gefährlich!!!



> wenn du aus dem Westen kommst verstehe ich deine Meinung..die Linke ist verseucht von den bösen Stasi und SED leuten... sowas geht garnicht..
> für mich (selbst als SPD-Wähler) ist die Linke eine ganz normale Partei die wie jede andere Partei ihre Vor und Nachteile aufweist..nur will das irgendwie keiner in der Welt da draussen begreifen..


Das ist ja wohl ein witz... dann sag ich auch: Die NPD hat nichts mit der NSDAP zu tun  
deins ist ein totschlag-argument xD
Ich finde folgendes aber beachtlich: KPD wurde Verboten -> Die selben Leute bilden die DKP
                                                 DKP-Abgeordnete lassen sich über die Landeslisten der Linken mitwählen
                                                 SPD / Grüne tolerieren LINKE, also auch DKP
                                                 Somit unterstützt ihr direkt die ehemalige SED, die ja ein Zwangszusammenschluss von KPD+SPD war!

Das wäre so, als ob sich NPD-Mitglieder über die CDU mitwählen lassen ! Was wäre das denn für ein Aufstand? 
Die Bevökerung kapiert nicht, dass links nur leere Versprechungen und populistische Parolen bietet, es also eine Protestpartei ist!

Links und Rechts sollte man beides verachten, aber links auch, nicht nur rechts. Das will keiner verstehen.

Betreffend die Erklärung gegen Antisemitismus im Bundestag : 
Finde es gut, dass die CDU sich geweigert hat, es mit den Linken zusammen zu erklären und diese
gesondert eine erklärung abgegeben hat. Dieses Schmuddelkind Linke darf keine Zukunft haben



> Man möchte auch immer gern das die Linke sich für Verbrechen der SED entschuldigt? Hä man sagt zwar es sei die Nachfolgepartei aber das ist nicht offizell so. DDR putt SED putt..ne ganze Weile später dann die PDS, die ja jetzt die Linke wurde...


Da hast du die Zusammenhänge in Geschichte wohl nicht ganz verstanden... Offiziell ist es natürlich nicht so, die linken sind ja schlau, aber nicht intelligent.
Die genaue Entstehungsgeschichte könnte ja mal einer erläutern, der lust und zeit hab -> ich hab sie im mom net, vlt am wochenende



> P.S.: Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht Atommüll mit jüdischen Menschen vergleichen!!!


Für mich gehört die NPD ganz klar dazu, wenn man über die Linken sprticht. Genauso wie Elektronen zu Protonen gehören. Der Vergleich hinkt, wie alle! Trotzdem hat die Linke ihre Wurzrln in der KPD, die hatte u.a eine Gemeinsamkeit mit der NSDAP : JUDENVERFOLGUNG !!!
Bei euch scheint es immer noch nicht klick gemacht zu haben... die waren auch antisemitisch. Ich verurteile das aufs schärfste!

@riedochs


> _*Ich danke Dagmar Metzger, Jürgen Walter, Carmen Everts und Silke Tesch das sie nach ihrem Gewissen gehandelt haben und Hessen vor Andrea Ypsilanti, den Grünen und vorallem den Linken geschützt haben.*_


Sauber! Wollte mir eig auch so ne signatur machen, aber das hier ist ja ein Computer-Forum. (Extreme-Forum passt auch, denn hier sind eineige leute, die extrem (=radikal) sind und die Linken tolerieren und unterstützen! Sowas kann ich nicht wirklich begreifen, war die DDR denn schön?! Und die Stasi?!
Liberale an die Macht 

greetz

auch wenns ein wenig off-topic ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Tatsächlich verbrauchen wir nachts sehr wohl sehr viel "Energie", besonders im Winter, nämlich zum z.B. heizen, bzw. gibt es sehr viele ernergieintensive Branche, wo die Bänder auch nachts nicht still stehen ...  (Ich hab da meinen Gedankengang wohl nicht ganz ausgeführt, sry)



Bislang ging es hier primär um Elektroenergie, denn abgesehen von seltenen Fällen der KWK wird Atomenergie für nichts anderes eingesetzt.
Da man mit Strom i.d.R. nicht heizt (Bau entsprechender Systeme sollte imho unter Strafe stehen :$ ) bleibt also nur die energieintensive Industrie übrig - der Anteil an Elektro-intensiver Industrie (z.B. Alu) in Deutschland ist afaik aber eher gering, der Bedarf daran auch nicht extrem hoch.
Global gesehen gibt es für solche Industrien Standorte mit ausreichender regenerativer Energie (Island z.B. weiß sich mit den Überschüssen aus der Geothermie kaum zu helfen. Das einzige Problem ist noch, dass sich die großen Konzerne jeden Cent sparen und Kilometerweit entlang der Küste alles zubauen)




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Häusle gibbet aber auch ne Menge .......  Die alle um/neuzubauen relativiert die eingesparte Energie durch die aufgewendete Enrgie beim Bau vorerst wieder ....



Und weil das "vorerst" zu viel kostet, verheizen wir seit Jahrzehnten km³weise Öl und Gas.
Wenn man die Häuser vernünftig isolieren würde, könnte vielleicht schon Biomasse-KWK reichen. Ansonsten gibts noch Geothermie und Wärmespeicher sind weit genug entwickelt, damit auch Solarenergie einen Teil zur Nachtwärme beitragen kann.

Und wenn man schon mit was anderem als Abwärme arbeitet, kann man zumindest Wärmepumpen nehmen, da braucht man dann auch nicht mehr alzuviel. (Und tut aktiv was gegen die Klimaerwärmung  )



theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gesetzeshüter mit Steinen beschmeißt, ist das Gewalt - und ein Straftatbestand. Das sollte doch wohl klar sein...



Tu nicht so, als würde es dir nur um Steineschmeisser gehen. Sippenhaft ist in Deutschland abgeschafft und du willst komplette Demonstrationen verbieten, auf denen 99,99% der Leute schlimmstenfalls im Weg rumsitzen.



> Wenn NPD-Mitglieder auf dei Staße gehen und ein paar scheiben zu bruch gehen, sagst du dann auch? Ach, dein Level von Gewlat ist aber niedrig angesetzt, es sind doch nur ein paar scheiben, lässt sich nicht verhindern bei großen Menschenansammlungen?



Ich würden ihnen nicht das Demonstrieren verbieten. Schlimmstenfalls könnte man eine verstärkte Überwachung einsetzen, die das identifizieren und zur-Rechnung-ziehen der Einzeltäter ermöglicht.

(unabhängig davon hab ich was gegen Organisationen, deren primärer Zweck der Schaden anderer ist. Aber solange man die NPD erlaubt, müssen ihr auch alle Rechte zustehen)



> Ich denke, dein Problem ist, das du zu lagerorientiert bist und dazu neigst, ungefähr gleichdenkende zu verteifigen... Man mus ganz objektiv bleiben, mit der Gleichheit im Auge und nicht selbiges Verhalten bei Grünen tolerieren, was andere bei (zb rechten Gruppen) anderen gruppen halt verurteilen. Gewalt ist Gewalt. Straftatbestand ist Straftatbestand und "strom ist strom" (kommt von dir)...



Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich differenziere und eine Menschenmasse nicht auf ihr eines primäres Ziel reduziere.
"Straftäter ist Straftäter" - ja. Aber nicht "Anti-Atomdemonstrant ist Straftäter". Und schon gar nicht "Anti-Atomdemonstrationbefürworter ist Unterstützer gewaltätiger Terroristen".




> Ähm... wenn es vernünftige Alternativen gibt, also nicht fossile brennstoffe, dann kann der ATom-strom ja auch weichen... In absehbarer Zeit ist das aber nicht der fall, wie gesagt. Deshalb ist ein "nicht-voreilig" in der Tat ein auf Absehbare zeit geltendes JA zu Atom-strom und dem Bau neuer AKWs, da hast du recht. Ist aber nicht so, dass wir unbedingt Atom haben wollen, wir sind halt drauf angewiesen.



Der Grund, warum wir keine Alternative haben, ist, dass das Geld fehlt.
Wenn wir Unsummen in Atomenergie stecken, wird sich das nicht ändern.
Man investiert nicht in Sachen, die man eigentlich nicht will und vernachlässigt dafür Sachen, die man dringend braucht.



> Und Neonazis, die zb Vor Synagogen stehen und die jüdischen mitbürger nicht hereinlassen sind nicht radikal?



Nö. (jedenfalls nicht was Nazis angeht )
Aber sie begehen den Straftatbestand der Einschränkung persönlicher Freiheiten und können deswegen ganz bequem von der Synagoge ins Gefängniss verlagert werden.

Castoren haben afaik keine Menschenrechte und es ist ihnen zuzmuten, mal ne Nacht im Regen zu stehen.



> Sorry für die Beispiele mit rechten Gruppen, aber der Begriff radikal trifft auch im linken Spektrum zu...



Hab ich kein Problem mit, finde linke Extremisten zwar unterhaltsamer und in vielen Fällen moralisch akzeptabler (in vielen Fällen Gewalt gegen Gegenstände, nicht gegen Personen), aber juristisch und politisch betrachtet sind sie genauso schlimm, wenn nicht schlimmer. (Im Gegensatz zu "Autonomen" treten die Rechten wenigstens Autonom auf und missbrauchen nicht Veranstaltungen anderer für ihre Aktionen)

Aber ich denke, dass wächst sich langsam zu einem extra Thema aus, zu dem wir mal einen extra Thread machen können (wofür ich aber gerade keine Zeit habe - zwei große Diskussionen auf einmal reichen mir  )



> Atomstrom und Atomwaffen sind verschiedene Dinge. Was hälst du von internat. Beobachtern?



Zwei Dinge, die Hand in Hand gehen - in Wissen, Technik und Rohstoffen.
Internationale Beobachter sind nur dann ein Ansatz, wenn sie die volle Kontrolle und entsprechenden Handlungsspielraum haben (einschließlich umfangreicher militärischer Mittel) und von einer entsprechenden Institution entsendet werden.
Das stellt aber einen massiven Einschnitt in die Souveränität der Staaten dar und eine entsprechende Institution fehlt auch. (Die aktuellen UN-Grämien sind nicht ausgeglichen genug und zum Teil schlichtweg handlungsunfähig)



> Vor allem sind das glaub ich versch. Uranisotope, die verwendet werden, weiß aber nicht genau -> wer weiß : posten!



*meld*
Sind die gleichen.
Aber für ne vollwertige Fissionbombe braucht man sie in möglichst reiner Form. (genaue Grenze ist unbekannt - die US-Armee soll mal einen erfolgreichen Test mit Reaktorbrennstäben gemacht haben, aber natürlich gibts darüber keine Details  )

Aber wenn man keine vollwertige Bombe haben will, sondern nur ein stark strahlendes Gerät oder gar nur eine schmutzige Bombe, reicht wesentlich einfacheres Material.
Genaugenommen sind bebrütet Kernbrennstäbe da fast besser geeignet - einer der schwierigeren Aufbereitungsschritte beim Bau einer Bombe ist das Entfernen von Isotopen, die sich zu leicht (!) spalten (die Zerreißen nämlich sonst die Bombe, bevor der ganze Sprengsatz aktiv ist)
Will man nur Strahlung, aber keine Explosion erzeugen, ist das natürlich alles andere als ein Hinerniss.




> Du pauschalisierst ja grad gar nicht... ich zumindest interessiere mich für Physik, Chemie und Mathematik sehr... Biologie geht auch noch so n bisschen
> schließt sich PC und Umwelt aus? ... Das wäre auch eine ungültige verallgemeinerung von einer kleinen gruppe auf alle übertragen.



Ich schreibe nur meine Erfahrungen nieder. Ich hab eine ganze Reihe von Diskussionen auf PCGH geführt, gerade zu z.B. Klimawandel, in denen immer wieder klar wurde, dass ein Großteil der Leute 0Ahnung hat.
Und wenn du mal die Zahl der in diesem Bereich aktiven mit der Mitgliederzahl vergleichst, sollte deutlich werden, dass gewisse Pauschalisierungen nicht ganz falsch sind und Leute wie du und ich (und die anderen hier) wirklich ne kleine Ausnahme sind.




> Ach du bist nicht online und benutzt deinen Stromfressenden PC, wenn es dunke ist? Naja also ich seh dich auch abends hier im Forum, also trifft deine Aussage auf dich schonmal net zu... und Heizen musst du auch nachts. Der Unterschied zum Tag ist nicht sooo gravierend...



Heizung läuft zur Zeit nachts nichts, ansonsten über Fernwärme (leider nicht KWK, aber da wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt "Investition in sinnvolle Energien und warum das ganze Geld schon im AKW steckt")
Strom kommt primär aus norddeutschen Windrädern 

Ansonsten bin ich primär abends online, nicht (nur  ) nachts.



> Joa das Geld ist halt besser angelegt in AKWs anstatt in langen Leitungen, die wenig Strom transportieren..



Es geht um Leitungen, die viel Strom transportieren - und AKWs brauchen auch welche.



> > (Verdoppelungspotential Wasserkraft)
> 
> 
> Quelle ?



Der oben von mir verlinkte Bundesbericht auf der von mir angegebenen Seite...




> Jaja, die linksorientierten... erst sagen, dass Ethanol verwendet werden soll, dann aber feststellen, das irgendwo die Nahrungmittel fehlen - ist es moralisch gerechtfertigt, sie zu verarbeiten, wenn andere sterben, weil sie keine haben ?



"Ernährung einer wachsenden Weltbevölkerung" ist ein anderes, umfangreiches Thema (das ich aus genau dem Grund an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren will), zu dem ich eine Meinung habe, für die mich 90% der linksorientieren lynchen würden 



Wo wir gerade bei Themen sind, die hier den Rahmen sprengen:
"Die Linke" ist ganz sicher so eins, dass in einem eigenen Thread vermutlich auch andere anziehen würde.


----------



## theLamer (13. November 2008)

> Hab ich kein Problem mit, finde linke Extremisten zwar unterhaltsamer und in vielen Fällen moralisch akzeptabler (in vielen Fällen Gewalt gegen Gegenstände, nicht gegen Personen), aber juristisch und politisch betrachtet sind sie genauso schlimm, wenn nicht schlimmer. (Im Gegensatz zu "Autonomen" treten die Rechten wenigstens Autonom auf und missbrauchen nicht Veranstaltungen anderer für ihre Aktionen)
> 
> Aber ich denke, dass wächst sich langsam zu einem extra Thema aus, zu dem wir mal einen extra Thread machen können (wofür ich aber gerade keine Zeit habe - zwei große Diskussionen auf einmal reichen mir )



Die Linke interessiert mich auch sehr, mag es dagegen zu argumentieren ^^

Iwann am Wochenende werde ich mich nochmal auf alle Kontraausagen von ruyven_macaran beziehen, im mom keine Zeit...
Aber die Argumente sind lange nicht leer 

Wie schon erwähnt, wir drehen uns etwas im Kreis
Und erwähnen versch. Themen, die miteinander zusammenhängen, aber ig eines eigenen Threads bedürfen... Ich blick echt nicht mehr ganz durch.

Mach doch mal nen forum auf "Wie halten wir es mit den Linken" oder so? Da wir auch Andrang sein 

greetz

Ja, ich verliere auch den Überblick  Deshalb nenne ich jetzt auch keinen Gegenpostioonen, wir bewegeun uns langsam näm in kreis



> Und wenn du mal die Zahl der in diesem Bereich aktiven mit der Mitgliederzahl vergleichst, sollte deutlich werden, dass gewisse Pauschalisierungen nicht ganz falsch sind und Leute wie du und ich (und die anderen hier) wirklich ne kleine Ausnahme sind.


wemn das ein Lob an mich sein soll : danke  
und kriegst auch nen daumen


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Naechstes Jahr duerfen wir wiedermal das fuer uns kleinste Elend waehlen. Mal sehen was danach passiert.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Ich persönlich würde auch nie die PDS/LINKE wählen. Aber sie in eine Ecke mit der NPD zu stellen geht eindeutig zu weit. 

Die von dir ja so geliebte FDP kann schon lange nicht mehr als liberal bezeichnet werden. Die große Zeit des Genscher ist leider vorbei. Möllemann (der durch seine antisemitischen Ausfälle bekannt geworden ist) und Westerwelle habe die Partei meiner Meinung nach zu einer Lachnummer ("Spaßpartei)" werden lassen die nur noch mit populistischen Gestammel alla "Steuern runter" und "mehr Arbeit für alle" versucht auf Stimmenfang zu gehen. 


Der Ausgangspunk dieses Durcheinanders war doch das hier einige die Anti-Atomkraft-Demonstranten als Linksradikale Steinewerfer bezeichneten. Darauf aufbauend wurde die Meinung vertreten das deshalb das Demonstrationsrecht eingeschränkt werden sollte und die bösen Buben zur Verantwortung gezogen werden müssten.

Dieser Meinung bin ich (und Andere) nicht, einige Andere aber sehr wohl. Punkt.

Können wir uns darauf einigen und zum Thema "Wege aus der Energiekrise" zurückkommen?

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,590225,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,589778,00.html

Was haltet Ihr von der Nutzung von Methaneis?


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen und zum Thema "Wege aus der Energiekrise" zurückkommen?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,590225,00.html
> 
> ...



Ich denke als Energietraeger nicht zu verachten. Es kommt in den Meeren wohl sehr grossen Mengen vor, wenn da das CO2 Problem nicht waere. Wenn die Industrie dafuer noch was findet in form von Filtern koennte man ernsthaft drueber nachdenken.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich denke als Energietraeger nicht zu verachten. Es kommt in den Meeren wohl sehr grossen Mengen vor, wenn da das CO2 Problem nicht waere. Wenn die Industrie dafuer noch was findet in form von Filtern koennte man ernsthaft drueber nachdenken.




Die wollen doch das CO2 irgend wie in Filtern abscheiden und dann (im Gegenzug) auf dem Meeresboden deponieren.
http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/hitec/magazin/104608/index.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen und zum Thema "Wege aus der Energiekrise" zurückkommen?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,590225,00.html



Abbau riskant (Methan ist extrem klimawirksam und könnte leicht in großen Mengen freigesetzt werden), ansonsten DER fossile Brennstoff schlecht hin.
Aber eigentlich haben wir gar keine Probleme aufgrund eines Mangels an schwer förderbaren fossilen Energieträgern...

Ansonsten mag ich das Zeug nicht, weil es zu unangenehmen Schwerpunktsetzungen führt, die mein Studium beeinträchtigen 



> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,589778,00.html



Aaaarrrrgh.
Fällt irgendjemand eine effektivere Methode zur Produktion großer Menge verstrahlten Materials ein, als tausende Flüssigmetall gekühlte Minireaktoren??


----------



## theLamer (13. November 2008)

> Ich persönlich würde auch nie die PDS/LINKE wählen. Aber sie in eine Ecke mit der NPD zu stellen geht eindeutig zu weit.
> 
> Die von dir ja so geliebte FDP kann schon lange nicht mehr als liberal bezeichnet werden. Die große Zeit des Genscher ist leider vorbei. Möllemann (der durch seine antisemitischen Ausfälle bekannt geworden ist) und Westerwelle habe die Partei meiner Meinung nach zu einer Lachnummer ("Spaßpartei)" werden lassen die nur noch mit populistischen Gestammel alla "Steuern runter" und "mehr Arbeit für alle" versucht auf Stimmenfang zu gehen.


Naja auch hier divergieren die Meinungen... Ich finde es nicht ok, die Linken mit der FDP zu vergleichen, das sind für mich nämlcih die Populisten... Aber das hier ist der Energie-Thread, also sollte nun endgültig schluss sein mit pol. orientierung rechts/links.
Ich warte ja immer noch auf nen extra thread dafür  *zu ruyven_macaran rüberschau*


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2008)

Also ich glaube die entsprechenden Firmen und Länder haben die alternativen Energien schon in der tasche,und das auch ziehmlich gut durchgeplant.
Aber wieso es einsetzen,wenn man jetzt noch eine Menge geld damit machen kann?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. November 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die entsprechenden Firmen und Länder haben die alternativen Energien schon in der tasche,und das auch ziehmlich gut durchgeplant.
> Aber wieso es einsetzen,wenn man jetzt noch eine Menge geld damit machen kann?



Das ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ich glaube auch das verschiedene "Interessengruppen" einen (zu) starken Einfluss auf die Energiepolitik haben.

Das zeigt sich schon daran das viele Politiker in den Aufsichtsräten der großen Energiekonzernen oder der Autobauer sitzen. Meiner Meinung nach ist so ein objektives Entscheiden im Sinne des Bürgers und der Umwelt nicht möglich.


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

Ähm... das Zitat ist von mir und nicht von Pokerclock... Irgendwas ist wohl in die Forensoftware gefahren  
Oder du hast da nen Fehler gemacht, ka was da los ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich nur mal anmerken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf nen extra thread dafür  *zu ruyven_macaran rüberschau*




Man gewinnt ja direkt den Eindruck, unentbehrlich zu sein 

Aber na gut: hier ist der Thread zur "Linken"

(die hier schon angesprochenen Punkte verschiebe ich aber nicht, ist moderationstechnisch ein riesen Aufwand. Ich denke, wenn einer von euch seine Meinung schreibt, reicht das als Startpunkt vollkommen aus  )


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man gewinnt ja direkt den Eindruck, unentbehrlich zu sein
> 
> Aber na gut: hier ist der Thread zur "Linken"
> 
> (die hier schon angesprochenen Punkte verschiebe ich aber nicht, ist moderationstechnisch ein riesen Aufwand. Ich denke, wenn einer von euch seine Meinung schreibt, reicht das als Startpunkt vollkommen aus  )



Sauber... werde ich bald reinposten, erstmal aber noch energiepolitik betreiben


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. November 2008)

Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl, was hier geschrieben und gemutmaßt wird.

Das kann man ja gar nicht auf Alles eingehen sonst würde man zuviel schreiben 

Also, die Wirkungsgrade, von Dampfkraftwerken hängen nicht vom zu "verbrennenden Stoff" ab (Kohle, Öl, Uran usw.) sondern nur von der Turbine und den Dampferzeuger (@ der Sitzriese sorry aber dein Link ist purer populismus). Ergo könnten alle Dampfkraftwerke auf den gleichen Wirkungsgrad kommen (das Maximum sind gerade ~43%).
Uran hat hierbei den riesen Vorteil, man bekommt über 55.000 kWh aus einen Kilo davon, während Kohle und der Rest von den Brennmaterialien nur bis ca. 10 kWh pro kg erzeugt. Zudem muss man beim AKW die Abgase nicht aufwendig filtern, wie in Deutschland und anderen Industrienationen  (ein Glück vorgeschrieben) die Abgase von Kohlekraftwerken oder "Ölkraftwerken".

Die zur Zeit effetktivste From der Kraftwerke sind die GuD Kraftwerke, die erreichen einen Wirkungsgrad von 60%(elektrischer Strom) und bis zu 80% wenn noch so was wie Fernwärme mit eingerechnet wird.
Allerdings ist das auch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss, da zum Betreiben Gas (o.Ä.) verwendet werden muss. Es ist also leider auch Fossil betrieben. Allerdings geht die Verbrennung sauberer von statten als bei Kohle und somit ist hier die Abgasreingung nicht von Nöten.

Der Anteil an Regenerativen Energien beträgt in Deutschland z.Zt. 13% und sie werden stärker subventioniert als alle anderen Energien, alleine Windkraft wurde im Jahr 07 mit 4 Mrd. Euro subventioniert. Toll Ökostrom "billig" für Alle gesponsert by Steuerzahler 
So soll mein Geld aber nicht aus den Fenster gepfiffen werden, zumal die Windräder auch ziemlich störanfällig sind und es ist imo genauso wie der Rest der alt. Energien keine Alternative und kann den Wegfall von unseren AKWs nicht ausgleichen (knapp 27% der Stromerzeugung) 
Lokal können sie natürlich gut verwendet werden (z.B. Wasserkraftwerk in Flussnähe, Windräder an der Küste) für Gesamtschland ist das aber nix.

Solarzellen sind zwar nicht schlecht aber 1. viel zu teuer für den Privatmann, 2. sehr stark abhängig vom Wetter (wenn die Sonne nicht scheint, bleibt die Küche kalt) und 3. frisst der Herstellungsprozess einen Haufen Energie, der Wirkungsgrad ist zudem grotten schlecht (leider hab ich mir die Zahl nicht gemerkt, als ich vor einem Jahr in nem Betrieb war der Sollarzellen fertigt).

Fossile Brennstoffe sind auch nichts weiter als Energiespeicher und sogar sehr gute 
Das Problem ist ja, dass man in flüssigen Stoffen die größte Energie speichern kann. 

Auch wenn es euch nicht gefallen wird, der Markt für Kernkraftwerke wird in den nächsten Jahren vorraussichtlich eher wachsen als sinken. Grund: aufstrebende Industriestaaten, die billig Stromerzeugen wollen und keine wirklichen Rohstoffe haben. Dazu kommen die Ostblockländer.



Fabian schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die entsprechenden Firmen und Länder haben die alternativen Energien schon in der tasche,und das auch ziehmlich gut durchgeplant.



Glaub mir das haben die nicht, 1. weiß ich das und 2. wenn es einer hätte, dann könnte er seinen Technik-und Wissenvorprung in sehr, sehr, sehr viel Geld ummünzen.


So das war´s erstemal.


MFG


----------



## Bardolf (14. November 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl, was hier geschrieben und gemutmaßt wird.
> 
> Das kann man ja gar nicht auf Alles eingehen sonst würde man zuviel schreiben
> 
> ...


 
Hm, 1. "Ich weiß das" ist kein Argument.
2. so unwarscheinlich es auch klingen mag, der Einzelverbraucher könnte durch intelligenteren Energieverbrauch einen großen Teil der AKWs/Kohlekraftwerke überflüssig machen.
3.Ich halte zwar nichts von Verschwörungstheorien, jedoch kann man es als einen Fakt ansehen, dass neue Technologien solange zurückgehalten werden, bis die alten ihr Geld verdient und noch gehörig Profit gebracht haben. 4.Fossile Brennstoffe, so "gut" sie sein mögen, haben ein Problem: sie sind vor millionen Jahren entstanden. Sie sind also nicht mehr Teil des jetzigen Kreislaufes der Natur. Da sieht es schon mit regenerativem Brennstoff besser aus. Der macht zwar auch Dreck, ist aber Teil des jetzigen Kreislaufes. 5. Im vorletzten Punkt muß ich dir aber zustimmen, da Lobbyisten der Wirtschaft in der Politik sitzen.


----------



## Bardolf (14. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ich glaube auch das verschiedene "Interessengruppen" einen (zu) starken Einfluss auf die Energiepolitik haben.
> 
> Das zeigt sich schon daran das viele Politiker in den Aufsichtsräten der großen Energiekonzernen oder der Autobauer sitzen. Meiner Meinung nach ist so ein objektives Entscheiden im Sinne des Bürgers und der Umwelt nicht möglich.



Beim oberen Punkt hast du recht, zum zweiten Frage ich: Wo, zum Teufel, bleibt denn der zivile Ungehorsam. Der Wille wirklich etwas zu bewegen, ist dem konsumgeplagten Deutschen irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Wenn man sich so umhört: na was soll ich denn machen? Das ist symptomatisch für den  Zustand unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. November 2008)

Bardolf schrieb:


> Beim oberen Punkt hast du recht, zum zweiten Frage ich: Wo, zum Teufel, bleibt denn der zivile Ungehorsam. Der Wille wirklich etwas zu bewegen, ist dem konsumgeplagten Deutschen irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Wenn man sich so umhört: na was soll ich denn machen? Das ist symptomatisch für  Zustand unserer Gesellschaft.



Danke. Darum bin ich ja auch für Demonstrationen jeglicher Art.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. November 2008)

Bardolf schrieb:


> Hm, 1. "Ich weiß das" ist kein Argument.


Dann ist das hoffentlich ein Argument, dass ich bei einem Betrieb bin, der einen Weltmarktanteil von 20% im Kraftwerkmarkt hat.



Bardolf schrieb:


> 2. so unwarscheinlich es auch klingen mag, der Einzelverbraucher könnte durch intelligenteren Energieverbrauch einen großen Teil der AKWs/Kohlekraftwerke überflüssig machen.



Jein, einen kleinen Teil schon aber den Großteil eben (leider) nicht. Glaube mir mich hat die ungeschönte Statistik auch vom Hocker gehauen, weil ich gedacht habe, wir sind viel mehr dran schuld.
Die Anteile von Kohle + AKW sind bei uns in Schland glaube ich an 60% als Stromlieferant, wenn der Haushalt aber nur 30% von den Verbrauch verursacht, dann kannst du ja selber ausrechnen, wieviel Energie bzw. KWs wir mit wieviel Einsparungen wirklich einsparen können.




Bardolf schrieb:


> 4.Fossile Brennstoffe, so "gut" sie sein mögen, haben ein Problem: sie sind vor millionen Jahren entstanden. Sie sind also nicht mehr Teil des jetzigen Kreislaufes der Natur. Da sieht es schon mit regenerativem Brennstoff besser aus. Der macht zwar auch Dreck, ist aber Teil des jetzigen Kreislaufes.



Darum war auch mein Tenor dazu: das selbst das tolle GuD nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss ist, aber es ist wesentlich besser und effizienter als alles andere waas wir verheizen.
Sorry falls das falsch rüber gekommen ist.


MFG

Edit: bitte mache keine "Fullquotes" ein @ tralala oder einzelne Zitate reichen auch (ich weiß das macht etwas mehr arbeit, aber es sieht besser aus und ist wesentlich übersichtlicher  )


----------



## Bardolf (14. November 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Dann ist das hoffentlich ein Argument, dass ich bei einem Betrieb bin, der einen Weltmarktanteil von 20% im Kraftwerkmarkt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut. Das mit der Übersichtlichkeit erkenne ich als Argument an. 
Hinsichtlich deines Arbeitgebers: Vorsicht, auch er ist Gewinnorientiert. Glaube ihm nicht alles, auch wenn du durch ihn, und deine Arbeit, Brötchen kaufen kannst. P.S. What the F__k is "Fullquotes"


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. November 2008)

Bardolf schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich deines Arbeitgebers: Vorsicht, auch er ist Gewinnorientiert. Glaube ihm nicht alles, auch wenn du durch ihn, und deine Arbeit, Brötchen kaufen kannst.



hehe glauben tue ich blind eh nicht Alles  Ne im Ernst habe schon ein bissl techn. Verständnis. Und zudem weise ich nochmal darauf hin, wer das "Energieproblem" löst ist ein reicher Mann und je eher er damit anfangen würde, desto reicher wäre er (weil die anderen hätten dann kein Konkurenzprodukt ) 



Bardolf schrieb:


> P.S. What the F__k is "Fullquotes"



Fullquotes sind Vollzitate, also dass du einfach auf den Zitierbutton drückst und das ganze geschriebene in deinem Beitrag verwendest 
Also das was du gemacht hast^^

MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Dann ist das hoffentlich ein Argument, dass ich bei einem Betrieb bin, der einen Weltmarktanteil von 20% im Kraftwerkmarkt hat.



Hängt davon ab, was für Kraftwerke der Betrieb baut, in welcher Abteilung du bist und was für Aussagen du machst.
Wenn ein Gaskraftwerkkonstrukteur eine Aussage über das potential von Gaskraftwerken macht, ist das sicherlich was relativ hartes.
Aber wenn ein AKW-Programmierer die Haltbarkeit von Windkraftanlagen beurteilt, dann ist schlimmstenfalls sogar davon auszugehen, dass er von betriebsinterner Propaganda beeinflusst ist.




> Jein, einen kleinen Teil schon aber den Großteil eben (leider) nicht. Glaube mir mich hat die ungeschönte Statistik auch vom Hocker gehauen, weil ich gedacht habe, wir sind viel mehr dran schuld.
> Die Anteile von Kohle + AKW sind bei uns in Schland glaube ich an 60% als Stromlieferant, wenn der Haushalt aber nur 30% von den Verbrauch verursacht, dann kannst du ja selber ausrechnen, wieviel Energie bzw. KWs wir mit wieviel Einsparungen wirklich einsparen können.



Hmm - "Verkehr" wird meist nicht nach privat&Rest aufgeschlüsselt, aber bei 25,7% Energieverbrauch in den Haushalten und 30,3% im Verkehr können wir sicherlich n bissl was machen. Zumal auch die 28,5% Energieverbrauch der Industrie letztendlich den Verbraucherwünschen unterliegen.



Bezüglich Energieproblem lösen & reicher Mann werden:
Wenn man vom Problem profitiert, wird man auch so reich. Die Lösung kann man sich für die Zeit aufsparen, in der das nicht mehr klappt - dann wird man nämlich ein zweites Mal reich.
Und idealerweise hat man sie in der Zwischenzeit noch optimiert, so dass man weniger Reichtum in die Umsetzung investieren muss.

(siehe z.B. Computerbranche. Intel hätte den Nehalem auch schon vor 6 Monaten verkaufen können. Aber wieso sollten sie? So konnten sie den Leuten einen Core2 verkaufen und nächstes Jahr können sie den gleichen Leuten auch noch nen Core7 zusätzlich andrehen)




@Bardolf:
"fullquote" bezeichnet das vollständige Zitieren eines Postings.
Das ist insbesondere dann unnötig, wenn man direkt auf dieses Posting antwortet, aber auch, wenn man nur auf Teile des Postings eingeht.
Zitieren dient schließlich dazu, die Übersicht zu steigern und Antworten vorrangegangenen Aussagen zuzuordnen.
Wenn die vorrangegangene Aussage ohnehin 2cm oberhalb der Antwort steht, ist das unnötig. Wenn eine Teilaussage unbeantwortet bleibt auch.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ähm... das Zitat ist von mir und nicht von Pokerclock... Irgendwas ist wohl in die Forensoftware gefahren
> Oder du hast da nen Fehler gemacht, ka was da los ist
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ding ist nicht von mir, aber es stimmt inhaltlich.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was für Kraftwerke der Betrieb baut,



so gut wie alles: AKW, DKW, GKW, GUD, Wind, Wasser, Solar...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> in welcher Abteilung du bist und was für Aussagen du machst.



Was tut das denn bitteschön zur Sache? Ich mache nur Aussagen, wovon ich weiß dass sie stimmen und die auch durch etwas gucken ins Physikbuch und Internet nachvollziehbar sind.
Wenn ich von was keine Ahnung habe, dann schreibe ich nichts hin und wenn ich mit was nicht ganz sicher bin, dann schreibe ich das auch hin. 

Ich denke mir hier nicht wild irgendwelche Zahlen oder Geschichten aus, ich will einfach nur ein paar falsch geschriebene Dinge richtig stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein AKW-Programmierer die Haltbarkeit von Windkraftanlagen beurteilt



1. kommt es darauf an, wenn er Ahnung von Konstruktionen hat und die Berechnungen und Konstruktionen kennt, kann auch ein "Materie-Fremder" sehr genaue Aussagen über Dinge wie Haltbarkeit etc. machen.
2. kann er ja auch von einen der sich mit der Materie auskennt (Chef, Ingenieur etc.) "richtige" Informationen aus 1. Hand bekommen, die sehr genau, richtig und verwertbar sind. 
3. hat ein "AKW-Programmierer" (was immer das auch sein mag) sicherlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie als du und viele andere hier. Und nur weil Einer in einer anderen Abteilung arbeitet muss das nicht heißen, dass
er keine Ahnung von anderen Dingen hat.
Meistens werden die Leute ja eingearbeitet und bekommen in der Ausbildung schon eine ganze Menge vom Unternehmen und dessen Produkte mit. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]dann ist schlimmstenfalls sogar davon auszugehen, dass er von betriebsinterner Propaganda beeinflusst ist.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
Man sollte es tunlichst vermeiden, tolle Fehlinformationen zu geben. 
Denn geht man mit diesen Fehlinformationen zu einen Kunden, lügt den das Blaue vom Himmel runter, baut den anschließend ein tolles Irgendwas hin und dann wird es geprüft...
dann hat diese Firma sicherlich zum letzten Mal irgendwas gebaut (von den Ersatzansprüchen ganz abgesehen, da ja der Vertrag nicht erfüllt wurde).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Energieproblem lösen & reicher Mann werden:
> Wenn man vom Problem profitiert, wird man auch so reich. Die Lösung kann man sich für die Zeit aufsparen, in der das nicht mehr klappt - dann wird man nämlich ein zweites Mal reich.
> Und idealerweise hat man sie in der Zwischenzeit noch optimiert, so dass man weniger Reichtum in die Umsetzung investieren muss.



Hier geht es um was Grundlegendes: Energie sauber und billig für Jedermann. Wenn eine Firma es schafft das zu erreichen, 
dann können sie ohne Probleme ihre Mitbewerber aus dem Markt drängen. Warum? weil dann fast alle Energieversorger 
sich die neue Technik kaufen. Die anderen Wettbewerber bleiben auf dem Trockenen.

Womit lässt sich wohl insgesamt mehr Geld verdienen? 10-15 Jahre lang eine Technik zurück halten, etwas Geld mit der alten Technik scheffeln und hoffen, 
dass die anderen Firmen nicht so schnell ein Konkurenzprodukt entwickeln (Konkurenz=Preiskampf und Marktaufteilung) oder gleich 
das Produkt anbieten und durch den unheimlichen Absatz und die Nachfrage 10-15 Jahre den Markt dominieren.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (siehe z.B. Computerbranche. Intel hätte den Nehalem auch schon vor 6 Monaten verkaufen können. Aber wieso sollten sie? So konnten sie den Leuten einen Core2 verkaufen und nächstes Jahr können sie den gleichen Leuten auch noch nen Core7 zusätzlich andrehen)



Das Beispiel ist ziemlich Fehl am Platz, der Nehalem ist nichts weiter als ein optimiertes Chipdesign, welches aber immer noch Binär rechnet, weiterhin nen haufen Energie verbraucht und Abwärme entwickelt. 
Es ist eine Evolution und keine Revolution (Nichts wirklich Neues).
Wenn dann hätte ein Beispiel kommen kommen müssen, wie den ersten Computer auf den Markt bringen Jahre bevor irgendein anderer 
ein wettbewerbsfähigen Gegenpart anbieten kann und zudem die Nachfrage an Computern da ist, weil er ganzen Industriezweigen das Leben erleichtert, weil z.B. Entwicklungs und Konstruktionszeiten enorm gesenkt werden können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - "Verkehr" wird meist nicht nach privat&Rest aufgeschlüsselt, aber bei 25,7% Energieverbrauch in den Haushalten und 30,3% im Verkehr können wir sicherlich n bissl was machen. Zumal auch die 28,5% Energieverbrauch der Industrie letztendlich den Verbraucherwünschen unterliegen.



Ich habe schon geschrieben, dass man einige AKWs abschalten könnte, aber in deiner Aussage vergisst du auch, dass es neben uns Max Mustermannen, die fleißig sparen könnten (Energiesparlampen, Wärmedämmung, Fahrgemeinschaften, Standby Modus deaktivieren, Radfahren etc.) und auch z.T. schon machen, noch das Ausland als großer "Nachfrager" existiert, sowie der Bund, das Land und die Kommune.

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, wir können schon schaffen etwas einzusparen aber auf herkömmliche Kraftwerke können wir (leider) noch nicht verzichten ohne, dass der Lebensstandard und die Industrie flöten gehen.

Die Industrie würde sich einfach ein neues Land suchen, da wo es vlt. noch "schmutzigeren Strom" gibt als bei uns.
Wir hätten so das Problem nicht gebannt, sondern nur verlagert und mit Sicherheit (global gesehen) verschlimmert.


MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> _viel Text_



Es ging nur darum, ob es ein Argument ist, dass du in einem XY-Betrieb bist, nicht ob deine Angaben brauchbar sind.
Natürlich kann auch jemand, der in einem AKW den Boden wischt, Ahnung von alternativen Energien haben - aber er hat die nicht aufgrund seines Jobs, sondern weil er sich informiert.
Der Beruf ist er dann ein argument, wenn er sich direkt mit der Fragestellung beschäftigt, um die es gerade geht.

Mit "AKW-Programmierer" meine ich übrigens jemanden, der die Software für die Steuerung eines modernen AKWs entwickelt. Also jemand, der in extrem wichtiger Position in der Entwicklungsabteilung eines führenden Energiekonzerns tätig ist, aber trotzdem 0 Ahnung von dem Potential der erneuerbaren Energien oder der Atommüllproblematik haben muss.



Spoiler






			
				bash.org schrieb:
			
		

> PwNzAgE33: ok so in assembly language we learned that processes in the cpu get set priority levelsPwNzAgE33: 0-7, 7 being the highest priority
> PwNzAgE33: this is the example the book gives
> PwNzAgE33: "For example, a computer's payroll program may run overnight, and at PL0. It has all night to finish - not terribly urgent. A program that corrects for a nuclear power plant current surge may run at PL6. We are perfectly happy to let the payroll wait while the nuclear power correction keeps us from being blown to bits."
> PwNzAgE33: this begs two questions
> ...








> Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Man sollte es tunlichst vermeiden, tolle Fehlinformationen zu geben.
> Denn geht man mit diesen Fehlinformationen zu einen Kunden,



Ich was ja (immer noch) nicht, was für ein toller Betrieb das ist, in dem du arbeitest - aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch bei euch die absolute Minderheit der Angestellten im Marketing/Außendienst tätig ist und 95% nie einen Kunden zu Gesicht bekommen und von weiteren 4% nie erwartet werden wird, gegenüber einem Kunden eine qualifizierte Aussage zu machen (auch nicht von diesem)
All diese Leute müssen nicht sorgfältig informiert werden (macht ers trotzdem, ist es n toller Betrieb - aber wir reden hier von Marktwirtschaft, also geh ich da nicht von aus) und wenn sie n bissl am Rande der Wahrheit liegen, ist das auch okay.
Und ausnahmslos jede Werkszeitung,... die ich bislang gesehen habe (und die naheliegender Weise von Betriebsangehörigen konsumiert wird, ggf. als einzige Informationsquelle über bestimmte Themen, wenn kein gesteigertes privates Interesse vorliegt - s.o.), liegt "(hart) am Rande der Wahrheit.
Und selbige ist bei "weichen Themen" wie einer Abschätzung des Potentials verschiedener Energiequellen, ihrer möglichen zukünftigen Entwicklung und deren Auswirkung auf die Gesamtwirtschaft sehr dehnbar.
Da muss niemand gezielt lügen, aber auch dir sollte bekannt sein, dass eine Studie von Greenpeace und eine von EnBW beide gut begründet sein können und trotzdem zu massiv unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen. Und es ist wohl sehr einleuchtend, welche Art von Studien einem EnBW Mitarbeiter gehäuft über den Weg laufen.




> Womit lässt sich wohl insgesamt mehr Geld verdienen? 10-15 Jahre lang eine Technik zurück halten, etwas Geld mit der alten Technik scheffeln und hoffen,
> dass die anderen Firmen nicht so schnell ein Konkurenzprodukt entwickeln (Konkurenz=Preiskampf und Marktaufteilung) oder gleich
> das Produkt anbieten und durch den unheimlichen Absatz und die Nachfrage 10-15 Jahre den Markt dominieren.
> 
> ...



Was war denn der "erste Computer"?
Z1? Z3? Eniac? Ältere IBM-Großrechner ("6 Stück")? Apple I? IBM-PC? 
Wer von denen hatte den eine absolut bahnbrechende, überlegene Neuerung, die schlagartig die halbe Welt revolutionierte?
Keiner.
Und mir fällt spontan auch keine andere große Neuerung des letzten halben Jahrhunderts ein, die deinen Anforderungen an ein Beispiel entsprechen würde.

Technik ist mitlerweile viel zu komplex, als dass ein einziger Geniestreich von heut auf morgen einen gigantischen Fortschritt bringen würde. Was heute marktreif ist, baut auf 10-20-30-40 Jahren alten Grundlagenforschung auf, einzelne Elemente laufen seit längerer Zeit in anderen Konstruktionen, meist gab es etwas nahezu gleichwertiges bereits in Kleinserie,...
Ab und zu kommt es vor, dass ein Produkt dann gezielten Marketings und geschickter Platzierung in relativ kurzer Zeit relativ erfolgreich wird, aber auch dass sind letzten Endes nur evoluitonäre Fortschritte, die überraschend im Bewußtsein der Leute auftauchen, wenn sie endlich Massenmarktreife haben.

Und bei einer so komplexen Fragestellung wie der Lösung des Energieproblems wird das garantiert nicht anders aussehen. Sollte es in den nächsten 10 Jahren eine technische Lösung geben, dann laufen heute schon erste Prototypen. Sollte es in den nächsten 20 Jahren eine geben, steht die erste Testanlage heute in einem Labor.
Und die Länge dieses großen Bereiches zwischen Idee und marktreifem Produkt hängt nicht zuletzt vom investierten Geld ab - schnell kostet. Ordentlich, wer 10 Schritte in der Zeit von 5 machen will, muss 2 zeitgleich machen und dabei so oft stolpern, dass er 4 gleichzeitig versuchen will.

Da ist es wesentlich rentabler, die Sache ruhig angehen zu lassen und erstmal mit konventioneller Technik abzukassieren. (Vom Risiko mal ganz zu schweigen, denn wer alles in die Entwicklung einer Technik steckt, die dann doch nicht so der Bringer ist, der ist weg vom Markt)




> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, wir können schon schaffen etwas einzusparen aber auf herkömmliche Kraftwerke können wir (leider) noch nicht verzichten ohne, dass der Lebensstandard und die Industrie flöten gehen.
> 
> Die Industrie würde sich einfach ein neues Land suchen, da wo es vlt. noch "schmutzigeren Strom" gibt als bei uns.
> Wir hätten so das Problem nicht gebannt, sondern nur verlagert und mit Sicherheit (global gesehen) verschlimmert.



Yeah, und auf einmal wird der Tlanslapid in China gebaut...

Ernsthaft: Das Argument ist alt und nicht ganz verkehrt.
Das Argument, dass irgendwer den ersten Schritt machen muss, auch.
Genauso wie die Feststellung, dass es die Natur ist, die den letzten Schritt macht und dass es ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten ist, den die menschliche Zivilisation in ihrer heutigen Form nicht überstehen wird.

Deswegen spar ich mir diese Diskussion, sie läuft zu 99% eh darauf hinaus, dass wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon haben, was wichtig, was akzeptabel und was egal ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4
> Was war denn der "erste Computer"?
> Z1? Z3? Eniac? Ältere IBM-Großrechner ("6 Stück")? Apple I? IBM-PC?
> Wer von denen hatte den eine absolut bahnbrechende, überlegene Neuerung, die schlagartig die halbe Welt revolutionierte?
> ...


Der erste Computer ist schwer einzugrenzen. der Colossus war bereits programmierbar, Zuses Z3 ebenso. ein "computer" ist ja im Grunde nur eine Rechenmaschine im weitesten Sinne, und viele davon waren sehr spezialisiert auf wenige Aufgaben. die ersten universalen Rechner kamen eigentlich erst in den 60ern mit den IBM Maschinen.
Als Revolution könnte man den Apple II bezeichnen, er war der erste "Personal Computer", fand weltweite Anwendung in den Finanz- und Rechenabteilungen der Firmen, bewog IBM zum Bau des IBM-PC, welcher dann wiederum Microsoft zu dem Marktführer im Softwarebereich machte usw. Wobei ein PC natürlich nichts ist ohne "Killer-App". Beim Apple II war das VisiCalc, eine Tabellenkalkulation, die kaufmänische Berechnungen erstmals schnell und zuverlässig per PC ermöglichte, anstatt auf Papier oder Tafeln die Tabellen aufzustellen und mit dem Taschenrechner zu jonglieren. Das sorgte dafür, dass innerhalb von 3-4 Jahren der PC den Alltag in vielen Firmen übernahm. Der Apple II startete 1977, bereits 1984 kam mit dem Macintosh der erste PC mit grafischer Nutzeroberfläche, Mauszeiger und WYSIWG Textverarbeitung.
Was damals im heutigen Silicon Valley passierte, war wirklich eine Revolution, da wurden Studenten, die ihre Firmen in Garagen betrieben, über Nacht zu Millionären, sogar zu Milliardären.

Aber vielleicht ist die eigentliche revolutionäre Erfindung dabei der Mikrochip, der natürlich auch lange verbessert wurde, und Anfang der 70er dann endlich soweit war, dass eine gesamte Recheneinheit mit mehreren tausend Schaltkreisen auf so einem kleinen Chip Platz finden konnte.

Ich hoffe ihr gestattet mir den Einwurf, aber die Geschichte der Computer und Mikroprozessoren ist imho ein tolles thema, weil es so weitreichende Konsequenzen für Forschung, Bildung, Kultur, globale Vernetzung usw. hatte.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. November 2008)

Sorry das du solange auf eine Antwort warten musstest, ich hab grade viel um die Ohren und ich werde auch nur Teilweise auf deine Argumente eingehen können.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kann auch jemand, der in einem AKW den Boden wischt, Ahnung von alternativen Energien haben - aber er hat die nicht aufgrund seines Jobs, sondern weil er sich informiert.



Du vergisst, dass er direkt an der Quelle der Informationen sitzt und sich viele Infos aus 1. Hand holen kann, solange sie nicht den "Betreibsgeheimnis" unterliegen wird man ihm wahrscheinlich kompetent zur Seite stehen und seine Fragen beantworten

Egal, es ist eh nur gemutmaße ob Jmd. der nicht mit der Konstruktion/Auslegung/Berechnung von KWs darüber bescheid weiß oder nicht. Es kommt viel auf die Firma an, wie die ihr Personal einarbeitet. 
Von daher sollten wir m.Mn. hier nicht weiter zu spekulieren.
Ich könnte ja auch mal nachfragen 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen spar ich mir diese Diskussion, sie läuft zu 99% eh darauf hinaus, dass wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon haben, was wichtig, was akzeptabel und was egal ist.



Nein, so unterschiedlich sind unsere Vorstellungen gar nicht 
wir sind Beide der Meinung, dass unsere jetzigen AKWs und "normalen" fossilen KWs auf lange Sicht nicht zu tragen sind, weder finanziell (steigender Rohstoffpreis), noch ökologisch.
Aber wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten über die Zeit die noch benötigt wird um dieses "Übel" zu beseitigen und über die Art spekulieren wir auch nur herum 

btw. das Beispiel mit dem Computer war von mir vlt. falsch gewählt. Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass das Stromnetz ja schon steht und man einfach nur einen neuen Kraftwerkstypen anschließen braucht 

MFG


----------



## BTMsPlay (31. Dezember 2008)

Also Uran ist auch ein endlicher Rohstoff also keine Dauerlösung alleine schon deshalb.
Dann finde ich es witzig das der Steuerzahler dafür aufgekommen ist die Technik zu entwickeln und in erheblichen Maße auch um die Kraftwerke zu bauen und natürlich den Müll zu entsorgen wärend die Gewinne durch den Verkauf der Energie eine reine Privatsache sind!!! Mal abgesehen davon ist die Entlagerung ja eine Sache deren Zeiträume niemand überschauen kann ich halte das ganze für untragbar.


----------



## endgegner (2. Januar 2009)

Uran vorkommen solen auch nur noch 50Jahre reichen.
Und mit den lagern sieht man ja in Asse das es völlig schieß gelaufen ist.
Aber ich finde es völlig sinnlos neue Kohlekraftwerke zu Bauen weil alle wollen weniger co2 ausstoß aber bauen immer mehr Kohlekraftwerke die viel co2 ausstoßen sie sollten mehr auf erneuer bare energien zurück greifen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Januar 2009)

Fusionsreaktoren könnte Abhilfe bringen http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,598714,00.html


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Fusionsreaktoren könnte Abhilfe bringen



Jo das wäre was Feines  
besser als Gas, Kohle und Uran. Leider wird es noch ein bissl auf sich warten lassen 

MFG


----------



## emerald (9. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Fusionsreaktoren könnte Abhilfe bringen Energie: Die Sonne auf Erden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft





> Zwischen den bisherigen Kenntnissen und einem funktionierenden Prototypkraftwerk stehen noch enorme technische Probleme. Es ist nicht geklärt, ob ein Fusionsreaktor kommerziell nutzbare Energie liefern kann. Mit ITER soll gezeigt werden, dass die Vergrößerung des Reaktors das erhoffte bessere Verhältnis von aufgewendeter zu gewonnener Energie liefert. Der Nachfolger von ITER, DEMO, soll *frühestens um das Jahr 2050* kommerziell nutzbare Energiegewinnung demonstrieren.





> DT-Fusionsreaktoren wären demnach eine Verbesserung gegenüber herkömmlichen Kernreaktoren, aber *keineswegs frei von Radioaktivitätsproblemen*. Eine Verringerung des radioaktiven Inventars um Größenordnungen wäre erst mit anderen, heute noch utopischen Fusionsreaktionen möglich (siehe oben unter Brennstoffe).


Es wurden bereits MILLIARDEN in der Fusionsforschung versenkt und auch nach etlichen Jahren ist es bis heute nie länger als einige Millisekunden (oder waren es noch weniger) geglückt die Reaktion aufrecht zu erhalten.
_Die Kernfusion als nutzbare Energiequlle ist eine Totgeburt._

ps: wer sich wirklich für brauchbare lösungen interessiert, die bereits heute existieren kann einmal nach "freie energie" googlen.


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

emerald schrieb:


> Es wurden bereits MILLIARDEN in der Fusionsforschung versenkt und auch nach etlichen Jahren ist es bis heute nie länger als einige Millisekunden (oder waren es noch weniger) geglückt die Reaktion aufrecht zu erhalten.
> _Die Kernfusion als nutzbare Energiequlle ist eine Totgeburt._
> 
> ps: wer sich wirklich für brauchbare lösungen interessiert, die bereits heute existieren kann einmal nach "freie energie" googlen.



zudem gibt es keinen behälter, der eine kernfusion halten könnte, immerhin muss man sich vorstellen, dass man eine kleine sonne erstellt...

und eine kernfusion ist ja auch nicht strahlungsfrei, alpha strahlen sollten nicht unterschätzt werden


villt wurd das schon geschrieben, war jetzt zu faul mir alle vorangehenden posts durchzulesen^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2009)

Habt Ihr den Artikel überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## emerald (9. Januar 2009)

ja, habe ich.
du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass dort wirklich fortschritte gemacht werden.
gerade jetzt (man erinnere sich an die sogenannte "finanzkrise") werden forschung die nichts bringen einfach gestrichen.
sie sind gezwungen von "fortschritten" zu berichten weil sie sonst ganz einfach den arbeitsplatz verlieren.

wobei was heißt "arbeitsplatz verlieren", da sind forscher mit dabei, die sind schon ihr ganzes leben mit der kernfusion beschäftigt.
sich einzugestehen, dass es nicht funktioniert wiegt wahrscheinlich noch weitaus schwerer als nur der verlust des arbeitsplatzes.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> zudem gibt es keinen behälter, der eine kernfusion halten könnte, immerhin muss man sich vorstellen, dass man eine kleine sonne erstellt...


Das Plasma hält sich selbst gefangen in einem geeigneten Magnetfeld. Das Problem ist eher die Nachjustierung des Feldes, aber auch daran wird gearbeitet, siehe Artikel.



> und eine kernfusion ist ja auch nicht strahlungsfrei, alpha strahlen sollten nicht unterschätzt werden


Die Reichweite von Alphateilchen in Luft bei Normaldruck ist afaik ca 10cm. mit einem Blatt Papier ist sie vollständig abschirmbar. Das wäre mir persönlich einem Kraftwerk schon lieber als die Gammastrahlung eines AKWs. Zumal die Wände des Fusionsreaktors nach ca 100 Jahren schon nicht mehr Strahlen und die eingesetzten Isotope auch eher kurze Halbwertszeiten haben (im Artikel steht was von 12 Jahren).
Damit hätte man auch keine Endlager, die dann jahrhundertelang ein Problem darstellen. Und die Materialmenge ist ja sehr gering im Vergleich zu AKW-Brennstäben.

Die Ironie ist, dass mittlerweile genug Rechenpower vorhanden ist, um wirklich komplexe Präzisionskraftwerke zu bauen, aber das öffentliche Interesse an Fusion mittlerweile eher gering ist, so dass die Forschungsgelder fehlen bzw. zu gering sind.


----------



## Nunuhainz (9. Januar 2009)

Die hätten die vielen Milliarden die für den Bau des LHCs in die Fusionsforschung stecken sollen. Nicht das ich den LHC sinnlos fände, nur die Kernfusion kann zu wirklichen Fortschritten für die Menschheit führen, beim LHC gehts ja eher um "philosophische" Fragen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2009)

Hätte hätte hätte...
Hätte man die Gelder für LHC und bisherige Fusionsforschung in den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien und sparsame Technologie gesteckt, hätten wir weder diesen Thread noch ne Klima-Destabilisierung.

In dem Zusammenhang ne interessante Feststellung: Gerade auf dem Bereich Energieerzeugung&-einspaarung wird seit Jahren festgestellt, dass man mal mehr tun müsste, dass man aber einfach kein Geld für übrig hat.
Jetzt kommt die Bundesregierung im Zuge der Finanzkrise auf die Idee, das man dringend mehr Geld irgendwo ausgeben müsste - und was wird gemacht?
Mal wieder Straßen gebaut, die keiner braucht.  (idealerweise noch nach europaweiter Ausschreibung durch spanische Firmen mit polnischen Arbeitern)


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

hm... es werden auch DSL-Kabel verlegt, um flächendeckend VDSL anbieten zu können, das weißt du?
Das sind bei weitem nicht nur straßen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die Bundesregierung im Zuge der Finanzkrise auf die Idee, das man dringend mehr Geld irgendwo ausgeben müsste



Das ist doch eine ganz einfache Rechnung, die Gelder müssen so verteilt werden, dass so viele Menschen wie möglich davon profitieren 

Das ist aber imo sehr kurzsichtig, da das Geld an der richtigen Stelle eingesetzt in ein paar Jahren den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen könnte. Das Problem hierbei ist aber, dass wenn der Bund das Geld in die Forschung steckt nur einige Institute und einige Frimen etwas davon haben, dann fühlen sich die anderen (Z.B. Autoindustrie) vernachlässigt und dann fangen die Diskussionen an...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal wieder Straßen gebaut, die keiner braucht.  (idealerweise noch nach europaweiter Ausschreibung durch spanische Firmen mit polnischen Arbeitern)



Ist doch okay so lange das Geld in Deutschland bleibt  
Dazu braucht man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen oder?

MFG


----------



## willy (12. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hm... es werden auch DSL-Kabel verlegt, um flächendeckend VDSL anbieten zu können, das weißt du?
> Das sind bei weitem nicht nur straßen



komischerweise sitze ihc hier mit dem limit, DSL 699 (768)  -.-'


----------



## emerald (13. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hm... es werden auch DSL-Kabel verlegt, um flächendeckend VDSL anbieten zu können, das weißt du?
> Das sind bei weitem nicht nur straßen


VDSL, worauf die Telekom derzeit ein Monopol hat, welches sie ausschließlich zu überzogenen Preisen als Teil eines TriplePlay-Paketes verkauft.
Na schönen Dank aber auch!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hm... es werden auch DSL-Kabel verlegt, um flächendeckend VDSL anbieten zu können, das weißt du?
> Das sind bei weitem nicht nur straßen



Das wurde mal in nem Nebensatz erwähnt, wieviel da kommt, bleibt abzwarten.
Aber selbst wenn:
So leid mir die Leute tun, die keinen Zugang zu ner Flatrate haben - aber die Wirtschaft bringt das nicht nach vorn, wenn man anfängt Kabel bis aufs letzte Kaff zu legen. (naja - vielleicht freuen sich südamerikanische Kupferminenbetreiber)



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine ganz einfache Rechnung, die Gelder müssen so verteilt werden, dass so viele Menschen wie möglich davon profitieren



Mir würden da ja spontan 1-2 Branchen einfallen, in denen Deutschland weltweit führend ist, deren Einsatz der Produkte kurzfristig viel Aufwand für Bau&Handwerk bedeutet und dann langfristig Finanzflüsse ins Ausland reduziert.
Aber am Ende käme dann noch jemand auf die Idee, dass Politiker mitdenken. Also lieber die Vernichtung von Werten staatlich bezuschüssen 
(Autos verschrotten, nach denen sich Osteuropa und Afrika die Finger leckt  )


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Thema, ich Glaube das alle zur Zeit Energie produzierende Verfahren von Atom bis Solar in der Zukunft überholt sind.

*Schlagwort - Kalte Fusion*

Die Energiemengen die in Zukunft gebraucht werden, können durch die heute bestehende Möglichkeiten nicht Produziert werden - Schluss !


----------



## willy (13. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, ich Glaube das alle zur Zeit Energie produzierende Verfahren von Atom bis Solar in der Zukunft überholt sind.
> 
> *Schlagwort - Kalte Fusion*
> 
> Die Energiemengen die in Zukunft gebraucht werden, können durch die heute bestehende Möglichkeiten nicht Produziert werden - Schluss !



ich bin wirklich erstaunt über deine argumentation


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, ich Glaube das alle zur Zeit Energie produzierende Verfahren von Atom bis Solar in der Zukunft überholt sind.
> 
> *Schlagwort - Kalte Fusion*



Schlagwort 
"Wunschdenken ohne irgendeinen Hintergrund"



> Die Energiemengen die in Zukunft gebraucht werden, können durch die heute bestehende Möglichkeiten nicht Produziert werden - Schluss !



Die Energiemengen, die einige Leute in Zukunft (oder auch heute) verbrauchen wollen, können mit den heutigen Technologien auf diesem Planeten nicht dauerhaft bereitgestellt werden - Schluss !


----------



## emerald (14. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, ich Glaube das alle zur Zeit Energie produzierende Verfahren von Atom bis Solar in der Zukunft überholt sind.
> 
> *Schlagwort - Kalte Fusion*
> 
> Die Energiemengen die in Zukunft gebraucht werden, können durch die heute bestehende Möglichkeiten nicht Produziert werden - Schluss !



wurde schon "erfunden", wenn man es so nennen will.
irgendwann in den 70ern/80ern, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
wurde und wird unterdrückt und als schwachsinn dargestellt, wie einige andere durchbrüche.
wenn ich mal ein paar links dazu wiederfinde werde ich die hier posten.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2009)

emerald schrieb:


> wurde schon "erfunden", wenn man es so nennen will.
> irgendwann in den 70ern/80ern, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> wurde und wird unterdrückt und als schwachsinn dargestellt, wie einige andere durchbrüche.
> wenn ich mal ein paar links dazu wiederfinde werde ich die hier posten.


Schockierender weise spiegeln Filme wie "The Saint" oder "IQ - Liebe ist relativ" hier nicht ganz die Realität wieder. Obwohl, in IQ geht die Fusion ja auch nicht...

Jedenfalls steht mehr dazu hier: Kalte Fusion ? Wikipedia

Bisher ist es nicht gelungen, erfolgreiche Ergebnisse zu reproduzieren.


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

naja so nicht ganz richtig.. aber was ich hier jetzt schreibe ist nur ein gerücht: in den 70igern gelang es wissenschaftlern in groomlake einen fusionreaktor zu bauern der selbständig stabil lief und genug energie produzierte. aber die regierung hat dem ein riegel vorgeschoben und das projekt begraben.


----------



## Fabi-O (14. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja so nicht ganz richtig.. aber was ich hier jetzt schreibe ist nur ein gerücht: in den 70igern gelang es wissenschaftlern in groomlake einen fusionreaktor zu bauern der selbständig stabil lief und genug energie produzierte. aber die regierung hat dem ein riegel vorgeschoben und das projekt begraben.


Hrm, in welchem Film hast du das denn gehört?
Bring mal bite eine Quelle.
Es gibt zwar Fusionsraktoren, in denen Kernfusion abläuft, allerdings sind diese Prozesse meistens zeitlich begrenzt, erzeugen keine Nutzenergie und sind immer noch weit von einem Kraftwerk entfernt.


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

gibt wissenschaftler die dort mal gearbeitet haben und ihr schweigen nach ein paar jahren gebrochen haben. google mal nach, findest bestimmt was so nach ca 1gr co².


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> gibt wissenschaftler die dort mal gearbeitet haben und ihr schweigen nach ein paar jahren gebrochen haben. google mal nach, findest bestimmt was so nach ca 1gr co².


Es wäre schön, wenn du belegbare Quellen zu irgendwelchen Behauptungen selber raussuchst. Wir sind hier nicht bei Uri Geller und glauben nicht alles vorbehaltlos!


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

google nach, wie gesagt.. und ich habs auch nur als gerücht hingestellt. gab aber mehrere die dies berichten.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile hat es (zumindest laut einer der vielen Internet-Legenden)sogar ein Amerikanischer Schüler geschafft einen Fusionsreaktor zu bauen.
Das Problem ist aber dass Kühlung etc. immer noch so viel Energie fressen dass man am Ende Verlust statt Gewinn macht.

Die Forschung ist aber längst nicht aufgegeben. Die EU hat gerade erst wieder ein Großprojekt gestartet bei welchem ein "echtes" Kraftwerk entstehen soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> google nach, wie gesagt.. und ich habs auch nur als gerücht hingestellt. gab aber mehrere die dies berichten.



Es gibt auch sehr viele Berichte/Gerüchte von Ufos in Roswell, ****** in Argentinien, dem Teufel im World Trade Center, Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, Glühbirnen in Ägypten, Außerirdischen in Mesopotamien, Menschenrechten in China und Hirn in Politikern.
Aber nicht alle davon treffen zu.


Was ich bei der Geschichte von "kalter Fusion" als Energiequelle besonders toll finde:
Wenn das Zeug kalt bleibt, gibt es gar keine Energie ab


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat es (zumindest laut einer der vielen Intern-Legenden)sogar ein Amerikanischer Schüler geschafft einen Fusionsreaktor zu bauen.
> Das Problem ist aber dass Kühlung etc. immer noch so viel Energie fressen dass man am Ende Verlust statt Gewinn macht.



Naja bei Kalter Fusion wäre das Problem nicht wirklich die Kühlung, aber wie bringt man zwei H-Atome zum verschmelzen ohne hohe Temperatur und massig Druck?
Imo ist es im Moment noch nicht möglich Kalte Fusion zu betreiben, vlt. in Zukunft, wenn es so etwas wie Kraftfelder gibt (so Star Trek mäßig), die man beliebig variieren kann und die alle Art von Materie  einschließen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sehr viele Berichte/Gerüchte von Ufos in Roswell, ****** in Argentinien, dem Teufel im World Trade Center, Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, Glühbirnen in Ägypten, Außerirdischen in Mesopotamien, Menschenrechten in China und Hirn in Politikern.
> Aber nicht alle davon treffen zu.



Das schlage ich vor für "Die Aussage des Jahres"  
sehr gut gemacht



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich bei der Geschichte von "kalter Fusion" als Energiequelle besonders toll finde:
> Wenn das Zeug kalt bleibt, gibt es gar keine Energie ab



Das wäre nicht ganz so schlimm, Hauptsache es ruft eine Kinetische Energie hervor, womit man nen Generator antreiben kann 
Das erhitzen des Wassers im Kessel ist ja wieder mit Verlusten verbunden, wenn man direkt Ekin erzeugen könnte wäre es besser, aber das ist gaaaaaanz entfernte Zukunftsmusik.



potzblitz schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, ich Glaube das alle zur Zeit Energie produzierende Verfahren von Atom bis Solar in der Zukunft überholt sind.


Naja, Atomstrom ruft halt mit radioaktive Gammastrahlung hervor und Solaranlagen haben imo den Nachteil eines Wirkungsgrades von ner Dampfmaschine 
Wenn man den Wirkungsgrad auf das Niveau heutiger DKWs heben könnte also so knapp über 40%, dann wäre Solarstrom eine ziemlich gute Alternative  



potzblitz schrieb:


> Die Energiemengen die in Zukunft gebraucht werden, können durch die heute bestehende Möglichkeiten nicht Produziert werden - Schluss !


kommt drauf an, was wir in Zukunft machen werden, Reisen ins All usw. dann wird das mit dem Energiebedarf kritisch 
Aber unseren dezeitigen Energiebedarf können wir ja decken, das Problem ist halt nur, dass wir es nicht bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag durchhalten werden 


MFG


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was wir in Zukunft machen werden, Reisen ins All usw. dann wird das mit dem Energiebedarf kritisch
> Aber unseren dezeitigen Energiebedarf können wir ja decken, das Problem ist halt nur, dass wir es nicht bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag durchhalten werden
> 
> 
> MFG



das problem ist, die leute sehn, aja öl reicht noch für 50 jahre...toll, aber uran nr für ca. 30 (hab die zahlen nich mehr im kopf, stand ma in meinem Physikbuch), d.h. dass wir die ca. 32% des gesamtstroms, welches mithilfe von uran hergestellt wurde, jetzt mit gas, öl, kohle etc. ausgeglichen werden musst, d.h. dass die ressourcen noch schneller knapp werden...ich geb uns nicht länger als 40 jahre, bis wir vor dem nichts stehen, bzw im ressourcenstreit/krieg stehen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Januar 2009)

Solar ist gar nicht so *******. Selbst in unseren Breiten kann man damit was anfangen.

"In Osnabrück wurde Anfang 2008 eine Studie vorgestellt, die zu dem Ergebnis kam, dass 70 % des Strombedarfs der Stadt durch Photovoltaik gedeckt werden kann, wenn alle sehr gut geeigneten Dachflächen mit photovoltaischen Zellen bestückt werden. Sehr gut geeignet sind etwa 20 % der gesamten Dachfläche von Osnabrück. Dabei wurde die Anzahl der Sonnenstunden in Abhängigkeit von der Jahreszeit berücksichtigt.[12] Bei der detaillierten Beurteilung der Dächer wurden außerdem Form, Neigung, Ausrichtung und Verschattung jeder Dachfläche berücksichtigt.[13]" Quelle

Wenn die Preise weiter fallen, die Akkutechnologie werter voranschreitet und die Politik etwas nach hilft...


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

jane, aber lange haben wir nichts mehr zeit, wir brauchen ja auch was zum fortbewegen, sprich autos, mit elektronik oder wasserstoffmotor...wie gesagt, richtwert 30 jahre...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht ganz so schlimm, Hauptsache es ruft eine Kinetische Energie hervor, womit man nen Generator antreiben kann
> Das erhitzen des Wassers im Kessel ist ja wieder mit Verlusten verbunden, wenn man direkt Ekin erzeugen könnte wäre es besser, aber das ist gaaaaaanz entfernte Zukunftsmusik.



Ekin aus subatomaren Prozessen?
Das wäre dann gerichtete brownsche Bewegung, oder?
"In einer weit entfernten Zukunft..." 


@links-hasser:
Benzin können wir notfalls mit Wasserstoff aus Kohle synthetisieren, aber auch der Aufbau eines ausreichenden Tankstellennetzes für Strom oder H2 wäre kein Problem, wenn der nötige Druck besteht.
Aber ehe es Sinn macht, Benzin zu ersetzen, müssen wir erstmal an anderer Stelle so viel überschüssige, nachhaltige Energie haben, dass wir es uns erlauben können, sie umzuwandeln.
Bis auf weiteres wären wir aber verdammt froh, wenn wir auch nur die Hälfte der direkt nutzbaren Energie aus sauberen Quellen beziehen könnten.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> jane, aber lange haben wir nichts mehr zeit, wir brauchen ja auch was zum fortbewegen, sprich autos, mit elektronik oder wasserstoffmotor...wie gesagt, richtwert 30 jahre...



Vielleicht brauchen wir eher Autos, die von selbst fahren. Ich schätze, dass gäbe mind. 30% Kraftstoff- bzw. Energieeinsparung durch intelligentere Verkehrsleitung und z.b. dem Ausnutzen von Windschatten(obwohl, das ist diskutabel).


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

du spiels zuviele rennspiele...das ausnutzen von windschatten bei 50kmh bringt dir fast gar nichts...


----------



## caine2011 (16. Januar 2009)

hey willy du hast das problem der atomenergir erfasst! cool das nach 100 beiträgen das schon mal jemand auffällt
DAS Problem ist in den akw´s begründet. ich habe mir vor wenigen Jahren einen vortrag des deutschen atomsicherheitsbeauftragten angehört. hoch interessant. da erfährt man das castor transporte nicht sosicher gemacht wurden um gegen wände fahren zu können, sondern um jegliche einwirkung von außen (demos) abwehren zu können. außerdem musste man die transporte absolut strahlendicht machen damit die beteiligten beamten nicht gefahr liefen verstrahlt zu werden ( deshalb ist dort alle 3 h schichtwechsel)






Aber daas sind nur neben informationen. solarenergie würde ich befürworten wenn die effizienzgegeben wäre

Ach jsa mit schnellen brütern würde atomstrom mit eingerechenten wachstum der verbrauchswewrt noch1200 jahre reichen. leider keine zeit das näher auszu führen
sry heute nachmittag vlt mehr


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> du spiels zuviele rennspiele...das ausnutzen von windschatten bei 50kmh bringt dir fast gar nichts...



Bitte denk noch mal über meinen vorherigen Beitrag nach.
Ich meinte damit nämlich: 
1. Einsparung an Kraftstoff/Energie in der Stadt durch intelligentere Verkehrsleitung und damit verbundenem deutlich reduzierten Beschleunigungs- und Bremsvorgängen, die in der Stadt den grössten Teil des Verbrauchs ausmachen und
2. Ausnutzung des Windschatten bei Fernfahrten; auf der Autobahn lohnt sich so etwas ab 100 km/h schon, denn bei dieser Geschwindigkeit macht der Luftwiderstand schon mehr als 50% des Gesamtwiderstandes aus. Bei 150 schon 66% usw...
 Auf der Autobahn wird nicht 50 gefahren und sogar in vielen Städten und Ballungsräumen gibt es zumindest Tangenten- oder Zubringerautobahnen.

P.S.: Ich bitte dich, vorschnelle Rückschlüsse von dir auf meine Wissensquellen zu unterlassen, so etwas was du schreibst kann nämlich auch beleidigen.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

schonma an den sicherheitsabstand gedacht? haha, luftwiderstand verringert juhuuuuuuu...bammm, haste dein auto in dem arsch des vordermanns...

btw, wenn die geschwindigkeit sich verdoppelt, vervierfacht sich der luftwiderstand


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

Er sprach von automatischer&koordinierter Steuerung von Autos - Sicherheitsabstand erübrigt sich weitesgehend, wenn abrupte Fahrmanöver und Reaktionsverzögerung beim Bremsen verhindert bzw. umgangen werden.

An der Stelle die Frage: Was ist eigentlich aus der elektronischen Deichsel geworden?


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn man von selbst fahrende Autos hat, kann der Sicherheitsabstand, je nach Geschwindigkeit, erheblich eingeschränkt werden, da Maschinen keine Schrecksekunde kennen. Aber welcher Sicherheitsabstand da ausreichende wäre, dass lasse ich jetzt mal zum Ausprobieren und Ausrechnen durch Wissenschaftler.

@ruyven: Der was?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

Afaicr Mercedes hatte Ende der 90er mal ein Projekt zur Entwicklung eines automatischen Lenk- und Abstandshaltesystem, die sogenannte "elektronische Deichsel". Die sollte es einem LKW ermöglichen, ohne aktives Eingreifen des Fahrers (-> nur noch überwachend) in geringem Abstand einem vorrausfahrenden zu folgen. (halt wie an ner Deichsel)
Das System wurde damals schon im Straßenverkehr getestet, arbeitete aber noch nicht 100% und benötigte Markierungen am vorrausfahrenden Fahrzeug. In der fertigen Version (die sich mit heutiger Bilderkennung eigentlich problemlos umsetzen lassen dürfte), sollte es aber beliebige Fahrzeuge zur Orientierung verwenden können.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2009)

Also den Prototypen mit Abstandsradar und damit realisiertem automatischen Folgen des Vorrausfahrenden ohne Fahrereingriff bin ich mal (mit-)gefahren.
Dachte eigentlich das gibt es mittlerweile auch zu bestellen.
Lenken war aber afaik noch nötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

Abstandshaltung gibts in Großserie, was ich meine schließt aber automtische Lenkung mit ein und griff zusätzlich noch auf eine Erkennung der Bremsleuchten zurück, um im Zweifelsfall schneller reagieren zu können.


----------



## emerald (3. März 2009)

so.. hab da was zur kalten fusion oder wie es richtig heißen sollte _*low energy nuclear reactions* (LENR)_ (wieder-)gefunden.



> Am 23. März 1989 wurde die Welt in Aufregung versetzt, als zwei Chemiker berichteten, sie
> hätten eine Kernfusion bei Raumtemperatur beobachtet. Berichte einer neuen,
> vielversprechenden Energiequelle liefen um die Welt. Nach einem halben Jahr, einem
> Negativbericht des US-Energieministeriums und einigen gescheiterten Versuchen, das
> ...


quelle ist ein interessantes 32-seitiges .pdf aus dem jahre 2004: http://www.haikolietz.de/docs/kaltefusion.pdf

weitere verschiedene news zur kalten fusion findet man bei heise.de. (klick mich)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2009)

> Der vorliegende Bericht
> schildert Forschungsergebnisse aus 15 Jahren und fragt, wie es möglich war, dass außerhalb
> des Internets kaum Informationen darüber bekannt geworden sind.



Also so bei spontanem Überfliegen: Weil es offensichtlich niemand seine Forschung so solide betrieben hat, dass sich ein hochwertiges wissenschaftliches Magazin zu einer Veröffentlichung überreden ließ


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2009)

Trotzdem ist die kalte Fusion nicht konform mit der Quantenphysik.
Ein paar Quantenobjekte (und dazu gehören auch Protonen) können nicht gleichzeitig eine Position und einen Impuls einnehmen.
Damit sie das machen, muss eine gewisse Energie aufgewendet werden.
Energie bei Quantenobjekten wird aber immer mit Wärmeenergie gleichgesetzt.
Ein absolut stilles Quantenobjekt gibt es erst bei null Kelvin.
Man braucht also sehr viel Wärmeenergie, damit sich zwei Protonen zu einem Deuterium vereinen.
Bei der Myonenkatalysierte Fusion gibt es aber die große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich mit dem Heliumkern vereint und nicht mehr eine Fusion katalysieren kann.
Also wird die Fusion schneller beendet sein als man mit dem Auge zwinkern kann.


----------



## Doney (6. März 2009)

nuklear is geil... PUNKT!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (6. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> nuklear is geil... PUNKT!!!


Eine sehr fundierte Aussage... 
Das Problem beim Atomausstieg sehe ich darin, dass eigentlich nur die reicheren westlichen Länder das Geld haben, um AKWs stillzulegen und alternative Anlagen zur Energiegewinnung zu errichten. Dummerweise haben aber genau die Länder die modernsten, sichersten und am besten gewartetsten Reaktoren am Start. Die Länder mit den unsicheren Reaktoren, z.B. im Gebiet der ehemaligen Sovjetunion, können ihre alten AKWs nicht stilllegen, denn sie sind auf den Strom angewiesen und haben kein Geld, um Strom zu kaufen oder alternative Kraftwerke neu zu errichten.

Was nützt uns in Deutschland der Atomausstieg, wenn irgendwann im Osten ein weiterer Reaktor explodiert und die Wolke dann wieder zu uns zieht?

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sollte man global zuerst dort ansetzen, wo die ältesten und unsichersten Reaktoren stehen, und diesen Ländern helfen. Wenn das geschafft ist arbeitet man sich hoch und am Ende sind die modernen AKWs dran. Das Problem ist halt nach wie vor auch, dass es keine Technik gibt, die ähnlich viel Strom bei ähnlich geringem CO2-Ausstoß liefert.
Fusion evtl. in Zukunft mal, da hat man zumindest den vorteil, dass die Reaktion dazu neigt, von alleine abzubrechen, wenn sie außer Kontrolle gerät. Das Problem bei Atomreaktoren ist ja, dass man den Reaktor drosselt, weil er von alleine schmelzen würde wie Wassereis am Strand. Man bewegt sich also im sicheren Grenzbereich während des Normalbetriebs. Ein Verlust dieser Reaktorkontrolle führt zu rapider Spaltung und Kettenreaktion, der Vorgang ist dann weder einzudämmen, noch zu bremsen oder zu stoppen. Kein anderer Kraftwerkstyp hat dieses Kontrollproblem und diesen enormen Effektradius im GAU-Fall.

Unabhängig davon, kennt ihr eigentlich das Interview mit Alexander Yuvchenko?
Alexander Yuvchenko’s story about Chernobyl
Er ist einer der ganz wenigen überlebenden Mitarbeiter des Tschernobyl-Reaktors, der am Unfalltag dort arbeitete. Sein Bericht hat schon etwas Episches, der Anblick vor Ort muss einen geradezu apokalyptischen Flair gehabt haben.


> I couldn't imagine it was something to do with the reactor. Before it happened there were no vibrations, no sounds, nothing to indicate there was something wrong. We were trained for various emergency situations. We were engineers, and we were trained in what the reactors could or could not do and what could go wrong. We were prepared for fire and other things, but we were not trained for this. We all thought the safety measures were reliable, that if you pressed the emergency stop button to lower the control rods into the reactor - which is what my friend Leonid Toptunov in the control room did that night - that it would stop the power as it was supposed to. But it didn't. People make mistakes, but we thought the safety measures would compensate for that. We believed what we were told in the work manual.





> To get a clearer idea of what had happened we walked outside. What we saw was terrifying. Everything that could be destroyed had been. The entire water coolant system was gone. The right-hand side of the reactor hall had been completely destroyed, and on the left the pipes were just hanging. That was when I realised that Khodemchuk was definitely dead. The place where I was told he'd been standing was in ruins. The huge turbines were still standing, but everything around them was rubble. He must have been buried under that. *From where I stood I could see a huge beam of projected light flooding up into infinity from the reactor. It was like a laser light, caused by the ionisation of the air. It was light-bluish, and it was very beautiful. I watched it for several seconds. If I'd stood there for just a few minutes I would probably have died on the spot because of gamma rays and neutrons and everything else that was spewing out.* But Tregub yanked me around the corner to get me out the way. He was older and more experienced.





> I began to feel sick. I knew one of the first symptoms of radiation illness was vomiting, but I was thinking, have I eaten something? I was trying to keep the worst thoughts at bay. Half an hour after the explosion I had met a man with a dosimeter, he was fully covered so I don't know who it was, and I asked him what the reading was. He showed me the counter, which was off the scale. That was a frightening moment. It was impossible to say how much radiation we were taking in, but I knew it was a large dose. I was taken to the local hospital at about 5 am because I was too weak to walk. I was taken to Moscow that evening.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sollte man global zuerst dort ansetzen, wo die ältesten und unsichersten Reaktoren stehen, und diesen Ländern helfen. Wenn das geschafft ist arbeitet man sich hoch und am Ende sind die modernen AKWs dran.



Das Problem ist halt, dass man bei Reaktoren in fremden Ländern nicht ansetzen kann, erst recht nicht, solange keine alternativen Techniken entwickelt wurden - reiche Länder einen Schritt vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2009)

_Moderator-Edit: Dieses Post bezog sich auf die These einer Gesellschaft, die ausschließlich auf nukleare Energiegewinnung setzt. Aufgrund der mangelnde Diskussionskultur und gänzlich fehlender Wissenschaftlichkeit musste diese aber ausgelagert werden, weswegen dieses Post hier ein bißchen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, aber ggf. trotzdem lesenswert ist_


Hmm, nur noch Atomkraftwerke benutzen....
Atomkraftwerke brauchen Uran 235.....
Uran 235 gibts nicht so häufig auf der Erde.....
Es muss erst von Uran 238 getrennt werden....

Das ganze ist nicht ganz billig und wird immer teurer, je mehr Atomkraftwerke damit versorgt werden müssten.


Aha, man will also Plutonium benutzen, hergestellt von schnellen Brütern.
Nicht schlecht, die Idee.
Aber um Plutonium mittels Uranbeschuss durch Deuterium herzustellen ist recht viel Energie nötig.
Für Atomwaffen mag das keine Rolle spielen. 
Aber zur Herstellung für Reaktoren ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, man will also Plutonium benutzen, hergestellt von schnellen Brütern.
> Nicht schlecht, die Idee.
> Aber um Plutonium mittels Uranbeschuss durch Deuterium herzustellen ist recht viel Energie nötig.
> Für Atomwaffen mag das keine Rolle spielen.
> Aber zur Herstellung für Reaktoren ist das eine andere Sache.



Schnelle Brüter haben sogar eine positive Energiebilanz, das wäre nicht das Problem.
Der Transport, die Lagerung und der sichere Reaktorbetrieb mit Plutonium dagegen schon. Denn im Gegensatz zu Uran braucht man deutlich geringere Menge für eine spontane Kettenreaktion (kritische Masse 10kg im Vergleich zu 50kg bei Uran) und man besitzt afaik Technik, diese kontrolliert ablaufen zu lassen. (In MOX Elementen kann auch immer nur ein sehr geringer Teil PU-"Abfall" verarbeitet werden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schnelle Brüter haben sogar eine positive Energiebilanz, das wäre nicht das Problem.


 
Ich wollte eher daraufhin, dass Schnelle Brüter eigentlich zur Produktion von kernwaffenfähigem Plutonium genutzt werden, bzw. können und nicht unbedingt Plutonium für Kernreaktoren. 

Kernfusion ist zwar toll, aber doch eher eine Sache, die entwickelt und entwickelt und entwickelt wird (), aber tatsächliche Nutzung ist nicht möglich.
Man sollte lieber mehr Geld in die Entwicklung von Energieeffizienz stecken und neue Energiegewinnung.
Erdwärme ist immer eine Idee.
Vor allem muss das Problem der Energiespeicherung angegangen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Transport, die Lagerung und der sichere Reaktorbetrieb mit Plutonium dagegen schon. Denn im Gegensatz zu Uran braucht man deutlich geringere Menge für eine spontane Kettenreaktion (kritische Masse 10kg im Vergleich zu 50kg bei Uran) und man besitzt afaik Technik, diese kontrolliert ablaufen zu lassen. (In MOX Elementen kann auch immer nur ein sehr geringer Teil PU-"Abfall" verarbeitet werden)


 
Ich kenne eigentlich auch keine Atomkraftwerke, die Plutonium verarbeiten. Es entsteht als Abfallprodukt (daher ist auch der Iran sehr an Atomkraft interessiert ), aber reines Plutonium.... hmm, keine Ahnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wollte eher daraufhin, dass Schnelle Brüter eigentlich zur Produktion von kernwaffenfähigem Plutonium genutzt werden, bzw. können und nicht unbedingt Plutonium für Kernreaktoren.


 
Spaltbares Material bleibt spaltbares Material - für Kernwaffen bevorzugt man nur eine höhere Reinheit, damit die ganze Sache effizienter wird.



> Ich kenne eigentlich auch keine Atomkraftwerke, die Plutonium verarbeiten. Es entsteht als Abfallprodukt (daher ist auch der Iran sehr an Atomkraft interessiert ), aber reines Plutonium.... hmm, keine Ahnung.



Theoretisch sollte das möglich sein - richtige Menge Material in einem richtigen Volumen konzentrieren und die freiwerdende Energie nutzen.
Aber ich würde die Sache mit Plutonium als deutlich riskanter einschätzen, weil wesentlich kleinere Mengen für eine unkontrollierte Reaktion reichen.
(Von dem Problem des jederzeit möglichen Waffenbaus mal ganz abgesehen, dass von den Verfechtern der Atomkraft aber eh nicht thematisiert wird...)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> I
> Man sollte lieber mehr Geld in die Entwicklung von Energieeffizienz stecken und neue Energiegewinnung.
> Erdwärme ist immer eine Idee.
> Vor allem muss das Problem der Energiespeicherung angegangen werden.



Seh ich auch so.

Technische Revolution: Neuer Super-Akku lädt in Sekunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft

Es geht voran...

btw: ich arbeite beruflich an der Effizienz von Gasturbinen  
(oder besser gesagt an einer effizienteren Produktion der selben)


----------



## Doney (12. März 2009)

ich bin für atom und muss in deutsch darüber ne verteidigungsrede halten... hat jemand eine gute internetseite die mir hilft?^^


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

Um ruyven_macaran Zenusur nach meinen Möglichkeiten aufzuheben, hier der Link zu meinen, hier Grundlos entfernten Beiträgen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/46034-bleipriesters-meinung-zur-atomenergie-3.html


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Um ruyven_macaran Zenusur nach meinen Möglichkeiten aufzuheben, hier der Link zu meinen, hier Grundlos entfernten Beiträgen...
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/46034-bleipriesters-meinung-zur-atomenergie-3.html




Er hat sie nicht entfernt sondern verschoben und das ganze gut begründet. Sei froh darüber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich bin für atom und muss in deutsch darüber ne verteidigungsrede halten... hat jemand eine gute internetseite die mir hilft?^^



D.h. pro-AKW?
Wenn der Thread hier nicht reicht, ist
kernenergie.de | Unsere Position | Gute Gründe für die Kernenergie
sicherlich n guter Startpunkt, in den Quellennachweisen von Wiki oder bei den AKW Betreibern findet sich sicherlich auch noch was.
Falls du aktiv an einer Diskussion teilnehmen willst (und nicht nur was präsentieren musst), würde ich mich aber auch mit den Gegenargumenten auseinandersetzen, denn nicht wenige der auf solchen Seiten getätigten Aussagen werden angezweifelt bzw. als falsch betrachtet.
("Für die Endlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle ist der Salzstock Gorleben nach den bisherigen Erkundungsergebnissen geeignet. " ist so definitiv keine allgemein akzeptierte Aussage. Will man das gegen eine AKW-kritische Seite ins Feld führen, sollte man auf deren Wiederspruch vorbereitet sein)




DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Er hat sie nicht entfernt sondern verschoben und das ganze gut begründet. Sein froh darüber.



Und an entsprechender Stelle habe ich -im Gegensatz zu geäußerten Vorwürfen- auch hier darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## x2K (12. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nicht, dass die Grünen hier noch keine Stimme haben (JEder der kein 80+ NT hat und grün wählt, den lach ich aus) aber hier der Grund wieso ich die niemals wählen würde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jetzt ratet doch mal was einen castor transport so gefährlich macht genau die die ihn verhindern wollen  welche ironie  einfach köstlich 
wobei man aber sagen muss das es auch nicht grade weise ist Strahlenden Müll zu produzieren  ohne zu wissen wo man ihn endlagern soll 
fusion wäre tausendmal besser (1Kg Deuterium zu Helium bringt ein Steinkohle equivalent von 21000t ) aber mit strom der fasst nix kostet kann uns eon nichtmehr abzocken


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> wobei man aber sagen muss das es auch nicht grade weise ist Strahlenden Müll zu produzieren ohne zu wissen wo man ihn endlagern soll
> fusion wäre tausendmal besser (1Kg Deuterium zu Helium bringt ein Steinkohle equivalent von 21000t ) aber mit strom der fasst nix kostet kann uns eon nichtmehr abzocken


 
Da Kernfusion noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, kann du eine deratige Rechnung nicht aufstellen.
Die Entwicklungskosten werden dem Stromabnehmen auf jeden Fall aubgebrummt.
Genauso die Entlagerung. Denn auch Tritium (das ja eher gebraucht wird als Deuterium wegen des freien Neutrons) ist ein Isotop, das bei Zerfall strahlt (Betazerfall). OK, es sind Betastrahlen, keine Gammastrahlen, aber Gammastrahlen gibts es trotzdem.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

Halbwertzeit:

Tritium  12 Jahre
Uran       704000000 Jahre (235U) ; 4,468Mrd. Jahre bei 238U


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

So oder enstehen beide nicht als Abfallprodukt, sondern sind der Ausgangsstoff - und das Problem bei AKWs ist nicht das Uran, sondern das, was hinten rauskommt.
Das ist bei Fusion idealerweise nur Helium, aber zumindest die Reaktoren selbst bleiben als Problem erhalten. Und afaik entsteht bei Fusion vergleichsweise viel Neutronenstrahlung, da kann sich die Umgebung also in alles mögliche verwandeln.

@x2K: Sehr löblich, dass du den Thread von Anfang an ließt , im weiteren Verlauf wirst du auch einige Ausführungen zu Anti-Castorprotesten finden, die klarstellen, dass ein paar Demonstranten für ein kann-aus-15-Metern-Höhe-fallen Transportbehältniss kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen.


----------



## x2K (12. März 2009)

trinium  strahlt mit glück einen meter weit  und die mengen die anfellen passen in einen fingerhut 
@ruyven_macaran: ich binn faul gewesen und hab nicht alles gelesen   
aber das war mir auch bekannt   staht da auch dass  die pellets aus den brennstäben in glas eingeschmolzen werden bevor sie in den stahlzylinder geschoben werden??? ach egal 
villeicht habe ich das falsch formuliert  wenn soein ding mal runter fällt passiert nix   aber man müsste den transport nicht so scharf bewachen wenn die demonstranten nicht übertreiben würden 
die halten den armen castor ja nach wie vor gefährlich    also von deren standpunkt aus ... ach lasen wir das   
2011 soll in frankreich das erste versuchskraftwerk  mit fusionstechnologie ans netz gehen  binn mal gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Halbwertzeit:
> 
> Tritium 12 Jahre
> Uran 704000000 Jahre (235U) ; 4,468Mrd. Jahre bei 238U


 

Genau richtig, Halbwertzeit. Man weiß ja, was Halbwertzeit bedeutet, außerdem kommt ja ständig Tritium dazu.
Na ja, Betazerfall reicht nur einige Meter weit, aber die entstehende Gammastrahlung bei der Fusion ist was anderes.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. März 2009)

Das Problem sind ja afaik die Spaltprodukte in den Zerfallsreihen, die dann Gammastrahlung abgeben. Uran- und Plutonium sind in ihren meisten Isotopen nur alpha- oder Betastrahler und somit leicht abschirmbar. sind aber halt in Reinform nicht existent da ein ständiger Zerfall stattfindet. Im AKW wird die Zerfallsreihe dann noch verlängert, aber auch da kommen beim Abbrennen dann Gamma-Strahler hinzu, und einige sind wohl recht langlebig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> die halten den armen castor ja nach wie vor gefährlich    also von deren standpunkt aus ... ach lasen wir das
> 2011 soll in frankreich das erste versuchskraftwerk  mit fusionstechnologie ans netz gehen  binn mal gespannt



Wie bei allen Großveranstaltungen werden auch da genügend der Nichts-Wissen-Macht-Nichts Philsophie fröhnen, aber die größeren Organisatoren sind sich durchaus bewusst, dass vom Castor keine Gefahr ausgeht - jedenfalls laut Hersteller. (Das dessen Tests bei den jüngeren Modellen arg knapp ausfallen, ist ne andere Geschichte, die eher selten thematisiert wird)
Statt dessen geht es um Protest gegen unsichere Endlagerung (gegen die man sonst schwer demonstrieren kann, weil es niemanden interessiert, wenn sich ein paar tausend Menschen in die norddeutsche Tiefebene stellen) und auch ganz bewusst darum, die Transporte so teuer wie möglich zu machen, um die Politik dazu zu zwingen, die Transporte (und damit die Lagerung und -wenn sie keine Alternative finden und das tun sie offensichtlich nicht- die Kernenergie an sich) einzustellen.


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

Schaut man sich diese Freaks, welche die Castortransporte mit ihren "Demos" aufhalten, mal genauer an, könnte man tatsächlich meinen, daß die Castoren nicht so sicher sind, wie die hersteller behaupten...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Schaut man sich diese Freaks, welche die Castortransporte mit ihren "Demos" aufhalten, mal genauer an, könnte man tatsächlich meinen, daß die Castoren nicht so sicher sind, wie die hersteller behaupten...



Den Zusammenhang musst du uns erklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang musst du uns erklären.


 
Darauf warte ich jetzt auch mal.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2009)

Da verwechselt wohl jemand "nicht transportabel" mit "nicht dicht".
Ersteres kann selbst ein einzelner Demonstrant hervorrufen, letzteres braucht eine Panzerfaust.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> nuklear is geil... PUNKT!!!



Wenn man den Nuklearen Abfall nicht hätte, dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Zudem besteht auch weiterhin, bei relativ modernen Reaktoren (d.h. welche die nicht so aufgebaut sind wie der alte Tschernobyl Reaktor) die Möglichkeit einer Kernschmelze und somit Gefahr für die Umwelt. 
Die neueren Reaktoren unterscheiden sich sehr vom "Unglücksreaktor" und ein Tschernobyl ist jetzt so in der Form, auch provoziert nicht mehr möglich. Aber trotzdem bleibt ein geringes Risiko einer Kernschmelze bestehen.

Ein weiterer Punkt der gegen ein AKW spricht sind die sehr hohen spezifischen Anschaffungskosten (pro installierter kW/h), da ein enormer Aufwand nötig ist, um den Reaktor und Primärkreislauf gegenüber der Umwelt abzuschotten. Eine Kohle, Gas oder GuD Kraftwerk ist hier wesentlich günstiger. Zudem sind die An- und Abfahrzeiten eines Gas /GuD Kraftwerk wesentlich kürzer und die Wartungsarbeiten an den fossilen Kraftwerken sind wesentlich unkomplizierter.

Klar hat ein AKW kein CO2 Ausstoß und es gibt auch keine Abgase, die evtl. gereinigt werden müssen, wie beim Kohlekraftwerk und die benötigten Mittel (von der Masse her gesehen) um ein AKW in Betrieb zu nehmen und zu halten sind sehr gering, wenn man sich überlegt, das z.B. ein 1000 MW Kohlkraftwerk ca. 10 Tonnen Kohle pro Tag verbraucht. 
Weiterhin kann man mit einen Reaktor sehr hohe (zur Zeit ca. 1500 MW)  elektrische Leitungen generieren.
Leider kann ich keine Angaben zu laufenden Kosten (also Preis pro erzeugter kW/h) machen, weil ich es nit weiß 
Aber eins kann ich sagen, wenn Atomstrom günstiger sein sollte, dann wird das nicht mehr lange so bleiben, da viele neue AKWs auf der ganzen Welt gebaut werden sollen d.h. die Nachfrage und somit der Preis für Brennstäbe wird rapide in die Höhe gehen.

Der Wirkungsgrad von den AKWs ist zudem auch nicht besonders hoch (so hoch wie bei jeden konventionellen Dampfkraftwerk) so etwas über 42%.
Ein GUD ist hier mit knapp 59% wesentlich effizienter.

Ich finde Atomstrom ist eigentlich eine feine Sache, aber nicht bei den Schaden den wir langfristig damit machen könnten. Man sollte daher wirklich nach sinnvollen Alternativen gucken aber man sollte nicht die AKWs jetzt gleich völlig konzeptlos vom Netz nehmen (immerhin sind 33% des Grundlaststromes in Deutschland von AKWs).


btw. die ehemaligen Ostblockländer haben mittlerweile auch fast alle Reaktoren vom Typ "Tschernobyl" vom Netz genommen und was die zur Zeit dort stehen haben ist alles andere als unsicher 



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> btw: ich arbeite beruflich an der Effizienz von Gasturbinen
> (oder besser gesagt an einer effizienteren Produktion der selben)



Arbeitest du zufällig bei Energy (ehemals PG) ?


MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. März 2009)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Arbeitest du zufällig bei Energy (ehemals PG) ?MFG



jup 

du auch?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> jup
> 
> du auch?



hehe wusste ich es doch, Gasturbinenproduktion und Berlin klang sehr nach Energy.

Ich bin grad bei STA in Erlangen und will dann zu Energy  mal sehen wo es mich da hinverschlägt. 

Wenn´s denn mal soweit ist, wird dann bei euch auch die "Irsching Turbine" in Serie gebaut?


MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. März 2009)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> hehe wusste ich es doch, Gasturbinenproduktion und Berlin klang sehr nach Energy.
> 
> Ich bin grad bei STA in Erlangen und will dann zu Energy  mal sehen wo es mich da hinverschlägt.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber von Serie kann man noch nicht sprechen 

340 Megawatt FTW   (Für Freunde des Pferdesports -> 462271 PS)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ja, aber von Serie kann man noch nicht sprechen
> 
> 340 Megawatt FTW   (Für Freunde des Pferdesports -> 462271 PS)



Danke für die Info 

ich würd mir so ein Baby in meinen Garten stellen 

jop, die Leistung ist gigantisch und wenn man sich dagegen die Ausmaße von so nem Kohlkraftwerk anguckt ist der Platzbedarf doch sehr gering 

Als Kombikraftwerk gibt´s sogar noch ein paar viele Megawatt extra 

/Offtopic 
So, ich bin dann mal im Bett, schönen Abend noch bis später dann 


MFG


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. März 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost 


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich keine Angaben zu laufenden Kosten (also Preis pro erzeugter kW/h) machen, weil ich es nit weiß



Ich hab mich jetzt mal etwas über die laufenden Kosten erkundigt (leider kann ich keine genaue Zahlen nennen). Es ist immer noch so, dass ein AKW (egal ob Druck- oder Siedewassereaktor) im Betrieb billiger ist als die konventionelle Kraftwerke und daher aus Kostensicht/Gewinnsicht sehr attraktiv. 
Aber der Brennstoff wird z.Zt. immer teurer, von daher sollte das nicht mehr allzu lange bleiben 

Alternativen sind also dringend gesucht 

MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2009)

*Endlager*

Um diese Leiche mal wiederzubeleben, zwei aktuelle Nachrichtenmeldungen:

Union&FDP haben bereits unter Kohl illegalerweise über eine Milliarde in Gorleben investiert, um trotz Sicherheitsbedenken ein Endlager einzurichten.
http://www.taz.de/1/zukunft/wirtschaft/artikel/1/warnung-vor-falscher-eile/
Stellt sich die Frag: Kann man Politikern, die so vorgehen, überhaupt noch zutrauen, eine einigermaßen sachliche Entscheidung in dieser schwerwiegenden Frage zu fällen?


Zweiter Schnellschuß, aktueller:
Bevor wieder irgendwelche Wissenschaftler Sicherheitskriterien erforschen, drängen die Energiekonzerne bei CO2-"End"lagern diesmal gleich auf ein zügiges Verfahren.
http://www.taz.de/1/zukunft/umwelt/artikel/1/nuklearer-schwarzbau-in-gorleben/
Und die große Koalition hat in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach großes Interesse an CCS gezeigt...




*die folgenden Posts wurden hier aussortiert.*


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



greentea908 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein naturfreak aber es wäre eine interessante sache, einmal kurzzeitig die folgen einer globalen "ausschaltwelle" zu erfahren...sind mit sicherheit interessante erkenntnisse für unsere forscher dabei.



Das würde wohl kaum was ausmachen. Bloß, weil Du - oder auch alle anderen in Deutschland oder auf der Welt - ihren Rechner ausstellen, wird kein einziges Kraftwerk weniger laufen. Das sind riesige Anlagen, die man im Gegensatz zu Deinem Rechner nicht einfach mal so an- und ausschalten kann. Zumal da ja sowieso nur Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke eine Rolle spiele sollten. Der weltweit meiste Strom dürfte aber aus Kernenergie kommen. Und die macht sich ja nun beim Klima nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das würde wohl kaum was ausmachen. Bloß, weil Du - oder auch alle anderen in Deutschland oder auf der Welt - ihren Rechner ausstellen, wird kein einziges Kraftwerk weniger laufen.




Allein die Internetinfrastruktur (die weit aus weniger als alle privaten Rechner verbrauchen dürfte) soll in Deutschland zwei Prozent des Endenergieverbrauchs (also alles, was nicht in die Produktion geht) ausmachen, weltweit soll die Kommunikationsindustrie (auch hier gilt: Ein laufender Rechner verbaucht mehr, als sein Internetanschluss) bald den CO2-Ausstoß des Flugverkehrs erreichen.



> Das sind riesige Anlagen, die man im Gegensatz zu Deinem Rechner nicht einfach mal so an- und ausschalten kann. Zumal da ja sowieso nur Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke eine Rolle spiele sollten. Der weltweit meiste Strom dürfte aber aus Kernenergie kommen.



Nicht im geringsten. Die meisten Staaten weltweit haben nichtmal ein Atomprogramm (auch wenn viele das gerade ändern) und von denen, die eins haben, bezieht kaum eins den Großteil seines Stroms aus Atomkraft (bin zu faul, alle durchzugehen - aber spontan fallen mir nur Frankfreich und Japan ein)



> Und die macht sich ja nun beim Klima nicht bemerkbar.



Die Kraftwerke selbst nicht, aber einige Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass das bei der Uranförderung, Wiederaufbereitung,... freigesetzte CO2 (direkt oder aufgrund des örtlichen Strom-Mixes) pro kWh Atomstrom ungefähr dem von einer kWh Strom aus einem modernen Gaskraftwerk entspricht.
(weswegen die Technik auch wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun hat)


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das würde wohl kaum was ausmachen. Bloß, weil Du - oder auch alle anderen in Deutschland oder auf der Welt - ihren Rechner ausstellen, wird kein einziges Kraftwerk weniger laufen. Das sind riesige Anlagen, die man im Gegensatz zu Deinem Rechner nicht einfach mal so an- und ausschalten kann. Zumal da ja sowieso nur Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke eine Rolle spiele sollten. Der weltweit meiste Strom dürfte aber aus Kernenergie kommen. Und die macht sich ja nun beim Klima nicht bemerkbar.



Stimmt, die paar Tonnen radioaktiven Abfall kann man natürlich vernachlässigen. Ist ja auch nicht schädlich für die Umwelt da unterirdisch gelagert. 

Kommentare wie "Ich spar doch keinen Strom, sollen andere mal machen." und "Strom kostet doch nix." kotzen mich ehrlich gesagt an. Und das gewaltig!
Jeder sollte erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren. Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist. Und jeder der selbst seinen Strom zahlen muss weiß auch, dass dieser alles andere als billig ist. Meine jährliche Stromrechnung beläuft sich ca. auf 900 €. Es mag Menschen geben die sich mit derartigen Summen grad mal die Zigarre anzünden, aber für mich ist das ein recht ordentlicher Batzen Geld.

Ich sag ja nicht dass ihr auf eure High-End-Hardware verzichten sollt, tu ich ja auch nicht wirklich. Aber überdenkt mal eure verblendete Einstellung.

Dieser "Watt-Wahn" bei Grafikkarten scheint in naher Zukunft kein Ende zu nehmen. Im Gegenteil, es werden lieber noch neue Standards eingeführt (PCIe2.0), die noch mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stellen. Vor ein paar Jahren waren 300 W Netzteile mehr als ausreichend für High-End-PCs. Heute avancieren KW-Netzteile schon langsam zum Standard. Bin mal gespannt wann es wirklich sowas wie "Green-IT" geben wird...


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Green IT gibts schon lange. ... Absolut High-End und sparsam gab es vor 5 jahren nicht und wird es auch in den nächsten 5 jahren nicht geben. ... Wer High-End will muss damit leben eine entsprechende Stromrechnung zu bekommen.


Sicher gibt es auch genügsame Hardware. Aber die Kunst wäre ja die aktuelle Technik zu verwenden um gute Leistung und angemessenen Stromverbrauch zu kombinieren. Kann mir keiner erzählen dass das umnöglich wäre. 
Was bringt mir z.B. mein toller GDDR5 Speicher wenn er im Idle unnötig Energie verbraucht? Interessant übrigens dass es keinen nennenswerten Performance-Unterschied gibt ob mein Speicher mit 1000 MHz oder 500 MHz taktet. Ist mir zufällig aufgefallen da ich meinen Speicher manuell per Profil runtergetaktet habe (für 2D). Meist vergesse ich beim Spielen das Profil zu wechseln, was, wenn überhaupt, in 2-3 fps weniger resultiert. 



> Der Effekt einer Graka auf unser Klima dürfte aber eher gering sein


Stimmt. Bei Tausenden dieser Grafikkarten sieht es aber schon anders aus.
Wie gesagt, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.



> Ich bin auch für Strom sparen aber man muss einfach gucken wo es Sinn macht. Diese dämlichen Stromsparbirnen sind zum Beispiel zur Zeit noch eine ziemliche Geldverschwendung.


Mag sein, vor allem da diese Energiesparbirnen bei der Herstellung wesentlich mehr Energie benötigen. Es reicht aber z.B. auch schon eine 30 oder 40 W Glühbirne anstatt einer 60 W Birne zu verwenden. 



> Bei einem Zocker-PC ist der Lastverbrauch auch nicht unbedingt so wichtig. Viel wichtiger ist der Idle-Verbrauch eines PCs und das auch nur wenn der PC noch für andere Aufgaben genutzt wird außer zocken.


Besonders im Idle-Verbrauch von Hardware gibt es noch viel zu optimieren, siehe z.B. obiges Beispiel mit GDDR5-Speicher. Oder aber der Verbrauch von Geräten im Standby-Modus, usw...
Die Green-IT steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen. Nein, eher in den Windeln.


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kraftwerke selbst nicht, aber einige Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass das bei der Uranförderung, Wiederaufbereitung,... freigesetzte CO2 (direkt oder aufgrund des örtlichen Strom-Mixes) pro kWh Atomstrom ungefähr dem von einer kWh Strom aus einem modernen Gaskraftwerk entspricht.
> (weswegen die Technik auch wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun hat)



Wo das bei der Wiederaufbereitung anfallen sollte ist mir unklar. Daß es bei der Förderung zu einem gewissen CO2-Einsatz kommt, ist absolut klar. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die CO2-Emission pro kWh bei Kernenergie deutlich kleiner als bei Kohlekraftwerken.

Wieso man Gas zu Stromerzeugung nehmen sollte, verstehe ich auch nicht. Damit kann man heizen und autofahren. Was mit Kernenergie und Kohle nicht geht. Somit sollte Gas meines Erachtens für diese Zwecke reserviert bleiben.

Mir persönlich sind Kernkraftwerke auch nicht ganz geheuer, aber wenn schon keine Kohle mehr in großem Umfang verstromt werden soll, dann haben wir keine andere Wahl.


----------



## marques (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*

ich kauf mir einfach 100 energiesparlampen, bau die ein und lass sie 24 stunden am tag, 7 tage die woche usw laufen, dann spar ich energie =P heißt ja energiesparlampe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mag sein, vor allem da diese Energiesparbirnen bei der Herstellung wesentlich mehr Energie benötigen. Es reicht aber z.B. auch schon eine 30 oder 40 W Glühbirne anstatt einer 60 W Birne zu verwenden.



Wenn die Leute sich mit 30W zufrieden geben würden, wäre das Problem auch kleiner. Aber bei den 80-200W, die so beliebt sind, sind Energiesparlampen eindeutig die bessere Wahl, sogar wenn sie nicht längere Zeit brennen.
(Wobei die LED-Technik ja auch immer mehr Fortschritte macht, so dass man hoffentlich bald auch für <20W ne Alternative hat. Vor allem eine ohne riesigen Sockel)





Icejester schrieb:


> Wo das bei der Wiederaufbereitung anfallen sollte ist mir unklar.



Glaubst du etwa, die würde selbstständig und ohne Energieverbrauch ablaufen?



> Wieso man Gas zu Stromerzeugung nehmen sollte, verstehe ich auch nicht. Damit kann man heizen und autofahren. Was mit Kernenergie und Kohle nicht geht. Somit sollte Gas meines Erachtens für diese Zwecke reserviert bleiben.



Heizen geht mit allen dreien und für die Stromerzeugung sind Gaskraftwerke aufgrund der kurzen Anlaufzeit interessant.
Zur Zeit wird jedenfalls noch mehr als genug Gas abgefackelt, da scheint der Bedarf für Straßenverkehr wohl nicht so hoch zu sein.



> Mir persönlich sind Kernkraftwerke auch nicht ganz geheuer, aber wenn schon keine Kohle mehr in großem Umfang verstromt werden soll, dann haben wir keine andere Wahl.



Die Frage ist, was global betrachtet, das größere Übel ist.
(Asse, Nordkorea, Iran, Niger,...)


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa, die würde selbstständig und ohne Energieverbrauch ablaufen?



Sie wird wenigstens weniger verbrauchen, als man aus wiederaufbereitenden Brennelementen herausholen kann. Sonst wäre das ganze Unterfangen ja recht sinnlos.




> Heizen geht mit allen dreien und für die Stromerzeugung sind Gaskraftwerke aufgrund der kurzen Anlaufzeit interessant.
> Zur Zeit wird jedenfalls noch mehr als genug Gas abgefackelt, da scheint der Bedarf für Straßenverkehr wohl nicht so hoch zu sein.


Wie willst Du denn mit Kernenergie heizen? Willst Du Dir einen Mini-Reaktor in den Keller stellen?
Und bloß, weil Gas einfach so abgefackelt wird, heißt das noch nicht, daß das auch wünschenswert ist.




> Die Frage ist, was global betrachtet, das größere Übel ist.
> (Asse, Nordkorea, Iran, Niger,...)


Das ist eine gute Frage, auf die es keine einfache Antwort gibt. Mir ist nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken, daß möglicherweise instabile Staaten Kernkraftwerke und vielleicht die Möglichkeit haben, Kernwaffen herzustellen. Andererseits kann man ihnen auch nicht verbieten, ihren Lebensstandard und damit ihren Energieverbrauch zu erhöhen. Und so, wie momentan auf der Klimaerwärmung rumgeritten wird, sind neue Kohlekraftwerke bei uns wohl politisch nicht durchzusetzen und werden wenigstens im Rest der Welt von den entsprechenden Gruppen hier aber teilweise auch dort zumindest mißbilligt werden. Auch sind sie im Rahmen des CO2-Zertifikate-Handels wahrscheinlich sehr uninteressant. Da bleibt momentan nur Atomkraft als zuverlässiger und kostengünstiger Energielieferant. Die Tatsache, daß eine Katastrophe mit diesem Energieträger weitaus schrecklicher ist, als jede Erwärmung um ein paar Grad (deren Eintreten nicht einmal gesichert ist) rückt da aus unerfindlichen Gründen irgendwie in den Hintergrund.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sie wird wenigstens weniger verbrauchen, als man aus wiederaufbereitenden Brennelementen herausholen kann. Sonst wäre das ganze Unterfangen ja recht sinnlos.



Das Unterfangen lohnt sich alleine schon deshalb, weil man so die Menge des Abfalls reduziert.

Aber ich gehöre selbst auch nicht zu den Leuten, die davon ausgehen, dass es wirklich mehr als bei Gas ist (selbst wenn man noch den ganzen Transport mit dazu nimmt) - ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass Atomkraft alles andere als CO2 neutral ist.



> Wie willst Du denn mit Kernenergie heizen? Willst Du Dir einen Mini-Reaktor in den Keller stellen?



Fernwärme?



> Und bloß, weil Gas einfach so abgefackelt wird, heißt das noch nicht, daß das auch wünschenswert ist.



Ist es definitiv nicht. Aber es zeigt, dass jeder weitere Nutzungszweck für Gas, der andere Vorteile mit sich bringt, einen Blick wert ist.



> Das ist eine gute Frage, auf die es keine einfache Antwort gibt.



Auf die man aber eine Antwort haben muss, wenn man Atomkraft weiter nutzen will.
Und bislang hab ich noch von keinem AKW-Fan eine brauchbare gehört.



> neue Kohlekraftwerke bei uns wohl politisch nicht durchzusetzen



Neue Kohlekraftwerke werden bei uns gerade an jeder Ecke gebaut, da gehen im nächsten Jahrzehnt einige MW ans Netz. (deutlich mehr, als nach aktuellen Prognosen gebraucht werden)



> als jede Erwärmung um ein paar Grad (deren Eintreten nicht einmal gesichert ist)



Gesichert ist bestenfalls die Vergangenheit - aber was die beste Näherung an "gesichert" angeht, haben die "paar Grad" mitlerweile so ziemlich jede Hürde erklommen.
Gibt nur noch sehr wenige, die die leugnen - und das sind quasi durch die Bank Leute, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. (selbst Öl- und Energiekonzerne streiten mitlerweile keine Klimaerwärmung mehr ab, nicht mal gegen das "menschengemacht" währen sie sich)


----------



## MomentInTime (10. Juni 2009)

My 2 cents: DESERTEC Project


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia: GT300 soll angeblich mit 225 Watt TDP auskommen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso man Gas zu Stromerzeugung nehmen sollte, verstehe ich auch nicht. Damit kann man heizen und autofahren. Was mit Kernenergie und Kohle nicht geht. Somit sollte Gas meines Erachtens für diese Zwecke reserviert bleiben.



Weil 
1. Gaskraftwerke weniger kosten pro installierte kWh als alle anderen Kraftwerkstypen
2. einfachere "Konstruktion" als andere fossile und atomare Kraftwerke (z.B. keine Abgasreinigungsstrecke, keine Kohlemühlen, kein Strahlenschutz etc. nötig)
daruch
3. sehr geringe Abmessung (Fläche wie Höhe)
4. sehr saubere Verbrennung dadurch muss kein Abgas gereinigt werden
5. sehr kurze An- und Abfahrzeiten (wurde schon von ryven gesagt)
6. realtiv einfache Versorgung mit Kraftstoff
7. relativ einfach und kostengünstig zu betreiben und zu warten
8. Gasturbine alleine einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 40% hat und als kombiniertes Kraftwerk einen Wirkungsgrad >58% (alle anderen konventionellen KWs haben Wirkungsgrade <45%) dadurch
9. weniger CO2 wird frei gesetzt bei gleicher Netzleistung

du siehst so ein Gaskrafwerk (vorallendingen als kombiniertes KW) hat ein Haufen Vorteile gegenüber anderen konvetionellen Kraftwerken allerdings sind sie auch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss, da man immer noch fossile also nicht regenerative Stoffe verfeuert 

btw. auch wenn es nicht grade effizient ist aber man kann auch mit Strom heizen 

MFG


----------



## Folterknecht (20. Juni 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> My 2 cents: DESERTEC Project




1. Theoretisch feine Sache!!!!

2. Praktische Umsetzung nicht mehr ganz so einfach, solange es keine effiziente Speichertechnik für die erzeugte Energie gibt (auch in Afrika scheint nachts keine Sonne).

3. Die politische Stabilität in ganz Nordafrika ist milde gesagt, auf längere Sicht, doch eher als durchschnittlich zu betrachten. Von den Verrückten mit Handtuch auf 'm Kop' und Bombe um den Bauch mal ganz abgesehen.

Da sehe ich Rußland was seine Gaslieferungen betrifft noch als einen vergleichsweise zuverlässigen Handelspartner, da sowohl Rußland als auch Weißrußland und die Ukraine sich dessen bewußt sind, daß sie es sich auf längere Sicht nicht mit Mittel/Westeuropa verscherzen dürfen (€€€).


Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juni 2009)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> 2. Praktische Umsetzung nicht mehr ganz so einfach, solange es keine effiziente Speichertechnik für die erzeugte Energie gibt (auch in Afrika scheint nachts keine Sonne).


Soll ja nicht nur in Afrika sein. Gibt ja mehrere Wüsten bzw. Gebiete, in denen viel Sonne runterkommt. Und irgendwo auf der Welt ist immer Tag.


> 3. Die politische Stabilität in ganz Nordafrika ist milde gesagt, auf längere Sicht, doch eher als durchschnittlich zu betrachten. Von den Verrückten mit Handtuch auf 'm Kop' und Bombe um den Bauch mal ganz abgesehen.


Das ist da der Casus Knacksus. Wer darf wo die Anlage bauen, wem gehört es, wer darf Strom kaufen und zu welchem Preis? Das müsste dann global geregelt werden. Das Problem ist halt, dass in solchen Gebieten meist wenig wächst (Wüste, Steppe) und die dortigen Staaten alle Entwicklungsländer sind, auf denen wir den Daumen drauf halten bzw. deren Bürgerkriege wir mitfinanzieren. Bevor man das in Angriff nimmt, müsste man mal weltweit stabile Regierungen schaffen mit glücklichen Bürgern, keine Kriege oder Grenzscharmützel. Solange man sich auf Grund unterschiedlicher Herkungt, Religion oder politischer Überzeugung permant an die Gurgel geht rund um den Globus, sehe ich schwarz für ein derart revolutionäres Projekt.
Die Idee ist natürlich fein, aber leider halt etwas utopisch für die derzeitigen Trockennasenaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

Zumindest entlang der Mittelmeer-Südküste gibt es quasi keine Bürgerkriege, lediglich mit Tuareg&anderen Nomaden könnte man da Ärger kriegen - da gibts aber erfolgreiche Beispiele, dass Verhandlungen und Ausgleich möglich sind. Die Stämme sind relativ gut organisiert.
Natürlich würde man auf einmal einige Diktatoren unterstützen, die einen jahrelang ziemlich wenig interessiert haben, solange man da gut Urlaub machen konnte...
Und in die ~demokratischen Staaten müsste man auch größere Mengen Geld pumpen (was so ganz nebenbei die Flüchtlingsproblematik massiv entschärfen würde) - aber im Gegenzug spart man sich ja auch den Geldfluss in die Ölstaaten.
Speichertechnik wäre nett, aber wenn man die Netze ausreichend ausbaut, kann man da viel kompensieren.
Zum einen liegen zwischen der ägyptischen Rotmeer- und der marokanischen Atlantikküste rund 2,5h, so dass sich die "Nacht" etwas verkürzt, zum anderen hat man im letzten halben Jahrhundert große Anstrengungen übernommen, Spitzenlast vom Tag irgendwie auf die Nacht zu verteilen, sei durch Produktionsumstellungen, Speicherkraftwerke,... um AKWs irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen zu können.
Die meisten dieser Maßnahmen sollten auch umgekehrt führen und damit die sogenannte "Grundlast" weiter senken. Der Rest lässt sich durch tageszeit-unabhängige Techniken wie Windkraft (und irgendwo zwischen Portugal und Finnland weht immer Wind. Entlang der Küsten sogar fast immer) und vor allem Wasserkraft (inkl.Gezeiten) und Biomasse kompensieren, wenn man die Kapazitäten ausreichend dimensioniert.

Bleibt nur das Grundproblem, das wir verdammt viel Energie verbrauchen und die letzten Jahrzehnte Däumchen gedreht bzw. noch n bissl mehr Luxus angehäuft (bzw. kürzlich wertvolle PKW mit hohem Kostenaufwand vernichtet) haben, anstatt mit dem Aufbau der benötigten Infrastruktur zu beginnen und den Verbrauch allgemein auf eine verträgliches Maß zu drosseln. Jetzt hat sich da ein sehr großer und scheinbar teurer Rückstand angehäuft...


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juni 2009)

ich finde die ansichten hier einmal wieder köstllich

eure thesen fasse icherst einmal kurz zusammen:
1.akw´s sind böse(extra polemisch ausgedrückt)
weil:
2.sie verbrauchen doch tatsächlich energieträger, ein glück dass das Kohle und Gas nicht tun.

es beim bau/transport der energieträger des akw doch tatsächlich CO2 verbrauch gibt. wenn ihr mir zeigt das die kohle und das gas so nett wie sie sind einfach mal zum entsprechenden kraftwerk rollen oder fließen und sich dann freuen das ihre umweltbilanz beim transport rein war...

3.zum thema bau: ok ihr beschwert euch das ein akw mehr energie/geld kostet beim bau, sagt aber das ihr nicht nochmal tschernobyl haben wollt... macht´s iwo klick??? sicherheit kostet immer in jedem fall

4.zum thema sicherheit: was stellt ihr euch vor was ein explodierendes kohlekraftwerk für folgen hätte? es würde seine gesamte umgebung mit den filterrückständen kontaminieren und auf jahre unbrauchbar machen. ich gebe zu so extrem wie die folgen einer kernschmelze ist es nicht, aber der schaden ist ähnlich gravierend(bitte keine diskussionen zum strahlenargument, auch von schwefeldioxiden/trioxiden/stickoxiden kriegt man krebs)

warum wird hier so gerne über kohle und gas in einem zug mit langhaltiger nutzung gesprochen und dass das sowieso besser ist? habt ihr iwie die nutzungsdauer fossiler brennstoffe übersehen?

zum thema terrorismus: mit atombrennstäben kann man keine kritische masse erzeugen. man nicht einfach mal sagen: "he, ich habe hier einen brannstab, lass ihn uns doch in einen kampfjet packen und auf die nächste amerikanische großstadt werfen"
deswegen heißt es in den nachrichten(nicht die auf rtl oder so) ja auch immer über den uran der iran soll sein urananreicherungsprogramm einstellen(die privaten sender neigen zu polemeischen aussagen wie der iran solle sein atomprogramm einstellen, wobei ich mich frage ob dazu dann auch der natürliche zerfall eingestellt werden müsste). schließlich kommt die atomtechnik des iran aus deutschland von einer firma die den namen "siemens" trägt...
die frage wer brennfähiges atommaterial bekommen soll...
nun die staaten die es sich leisten können und meiner meinung nach fallen da leider die meisten staaten die sich in politisch instabilen lagen befinden aus der liste.

thema windenergie: ich weiß ja nciht wer von euch auto fährt, auch über längere strecken auf der autobahn, aber ich finde die windräder so hässlich, dass ich lieber iwo ein akw/kkw oder wwas auch immer habe als 30 solche komische teile, die nicht mal 24/7 laufen können und deshalb auch nciht kontinuierlich strom liefern. bitte nur auf dem meer/an küsten wo es sich sehr lohnt(aber nicht in tourismusregionen!).

so itze hab ich erst mal genug geschrieben
mfg caine2011


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> was stellt ihr euch vor was ein explodierendes kohlekraftwerk für folgen hätte?




Kannst du mir erklären, was in der Filteranlage eines Kohlekraftwerkes die nötige Explosionsenergie bereitstellt?



> warum wird hier so gerne über kohle und gas in einem zug mit langhaltiger nutzung gesprochen und dass das sowieso besser ist?



Wird es?
Ich habs nur in Zusammenhang mit "was können wir in der ************ Situation, in du ins vergangene Generationen&Regierungen hineinmanövriert haben, schnellstmöglich am besten machen?" - und wenn man die Belastung künftiger Jahrtausende mit hochbrisantem Müll und Atomkriege ablehnt, dann sind das halt die nächsten greifbaren Optionen.



> habt ihr iwie die nutzungsdauer fossiler brennstoffe übersehen?



Die von Kohle übersteigt die von Uran.



> zum thema terrorismus: mit atombrennstäben kann man keine kritische masse erzeugen.



Nö. Aber man kann sie einfach fein in der Luft zerstäuben und damit ebenfalls ganze Städte unbewohnbar machen und schwerste Gesundheitsschäden bei den Einwohnern hervorrufen.



> die frage wer brennfähiges atommaterial bekommen soll...



Meinst du nicht, die schwierigere Frage ist "wer darüber richten darf"?



> nun die staaten die es sich leisten können und meiner meinung nach fallen da leider die meisten staaten die sich in politisch instabilen lagen befinden aus der liste.



So von wegen "Diplomatie", "Anerkennung staatlicher Unabhängigkeit" und ähnliches.



> thema windenergie: ich weiß ja nciht wer von euch auto fährt, auch über längere strecken auf der autobahn, aber ich finde die windräder so hässlich, dass ich lieber iwo ein akw/kkw oder wwas auch immer habe als 30 solche komische teile, die nicht mal 24/7 laufen können und deshalb auch nciht kontinuierlich strom liefern. bitte nur auf dem meer/an küsten wo es sich sehr lohnt(aber nicht in tourismusregionen!).



Also ich vermeide es nach Möglichkeit, unnötige Strecken mit dem Auto zu fahren, aber als Einwohner von Schleswig-Holstein begegnet einem auch so der eine oder andere Windpark.
Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Die Starkstromleitungen im Rhein-Main-Gebiet fand ich wesentlich störender.

Aber in der Luxussituation, unsere Energieversorung nach ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten zu gestalten, befindet sich die Menschheit sowieso schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären, was in der Filteranlage eines Kohlekraftwerkes die nötige Explosionsenergie bereitstellt?



gegenfrage: was im akw?, ähm ich gehe von dem fall aus deas es zu einem flugzeugabsturz o.ä. kommt


> Wird es?
> Ich habs nur in Zusammenhang mit "was können wir in der ************ Situation, in du ins vergangene Generationen&Regierungen hineinmanövriert haben, schnellstmöglich am besten machen?" - und wenn man die Belastung künftiger Jahrtausende mit hochbrisantem Müll und Atomkriege ablehnt, dann sind das halt die nächsten greifbaren Optionen.


ich habe hier nicht auf dich abgezielt, sondern auf deine vorredner, da ich üblicherweise mehr als den letzten threadeintrag lese. falls du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst entschuldige ich mich



> Die von Kohle übersteigt die von Uran.



das ist inkorrekt. einfach gesehen ist die aussage natürlich richtig, dahingehend bist du richtig informiert.
das problem der statistiken ist nur leider das dort mit normalen verbrennungs-AKW´s gerechnet wird und nicht mit schnellen brütern die viel länger mit den gegebenen rohstoffressourcen haushalten könnten und gleichzeitig für weniger atommüll sorgen würden(meine zahlen sprechen von 40 jahren uran bei konventioneller nutzung und ca. 300 jahren reichweite bei schnellen brütern)


> Nö. Aber man kann sie einfach fein in der Luft zerstäuben und damit ebenfalls ganze Städte unbewohnbar machen und schwerste Gesundheitsschäden bei den Einwohnern hervorrufen.


wie gesagt das schaffst du auch mit einem kohlekraftwerk


> Meinst du nicht, die schwierigere Frage ist "wer darüber richten darf"?


nihct schwieriger interessanter

die frage nach dem wer darf richten ist nur leider eine allgemeinere philosophische fragestellung:
ich antworte standardmäßig: wie im biblischen sinn: der stärkste



> So von wegen "Diplomatie", "Anerkennung staatlicher Unabhängigkeit" und ähnliches.


so von wegen finanzielle leistungsfähigkeit


> Also ich vermeide es nach Möglichkeit, unnötige Strecken mit dem Auto zu fahren, aber als Einwohner von Schleswig-Holstein begegnet einem auch so der eine oder andere Windpark.
> Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Die Starkstromleitungen im Rhein-Main-Gebiet fand ich wesentlich störender.
> 
> Aber in der Luxussituation, unsere Energieversorung nach ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten zu gestalten, befindet sich die Menschheit sowieso schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr.



sind wir nicht?
cool dann sag mir warum? du begründest diese these nicht


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das problem der statistiken ist nur leider das dort mit normalen verbrennungs-AKW´s gerechnet wird und nicht mit schnellen brütern die viel länger mit den gegebenen rohstoffressourcen haushalten könnten und gleichzeitig für weniger atommüll sorgen würden(meine zahlen sprechen von 40 jahren uran bei konventioneller nutzung und ca. 300 jahren reichweite bei schnellen brütern


Erstens sind die meisten vorhandenen AKWs eben keine Brüter, daher wird mit denen  bei der Statistik gerechnet, weil die eben schon vorhanden sind. Zweitens ist der schnelle Brüter halt aufwendiger und risikoreicher, weil der Moderator wegfällt und man deshalb Natrium als Kühlmittel verwendet statt Wasser. Dampfblasenkoeffizient ist nicht negativ, Reaktor wird bei Natriumdampfbildung oder Natriumverlust nicht unterkritisch, natrumbedingte Korrosion und damit höhere Wartungskosten usw...

Abgesehen davon ist Plutonium halt gesundheitlich gefährlicher als Uran und darf doch in einigen Ländern nicht in größeren Mengen hergestellt werden. Insofern ist das eben keine globale Lösung.
Es wird aber iirc in Japan derzeit an einem neuen kommerziellen Brütertypen gearbeitet, dessen Betrieb für 2050 vorgesehen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> gegenfrage: was im akw?



Gerüchten zu Folge befindet sich da hochgiftige Substanzen in der Nähe von dem gleichen Zeug, dass in Atombomben zum Einsatz kommt, drum rum ist noch wunderbar viel Wasser, dass bei den extremen Bedingungen auch mal gespalten werden kann,...
Bei nem Kohlekraftwerk kommt es netterweise zu keinen hohen Schadstoffkonzentrationen - es sei denn, man filter und reichert sie dadurch an. Dass macht man aber abseits von brennbaren oder gar explosiven Stoffen, so dass keine Möglichkeit zu einer explosiven Freisetzung besteht.
(d.h. zumindest kann man das. Ich hoffe mal, dass bei der Konstruktion darauf geachtet werden muss, dass Kohlebunker und Lagerstätten für die Feinstäube nicht unmittelbar aneinander grenzen. Auf alle Fälle ist es möglich - Uran vom Bereich der Kernspaltung fernzuhalten dagegen nicht)



> ich habe hier nicht auf dich abgezielt, sondern auf deine vorredner, da ich üblicherweise mehr als den letzten threadeintrag lese. falls du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst entschuldige ich mich



Ich hab mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt, aber da ich selbst die These "lieber Kohle als Atom, da haben wenigstens nicht andere unsere Probleme" vertrete, fühle ich mich angesprochen.



> das ist inkorrekt. einfach gesehen ist die aussage natürlich richtig, dahingehend bist du richtig informiert.
> das problem der statistiken ist nur leider das dort mit normalen verbrennungs-AKW´s gerechnet wird und nicht mit schnellen brütern die viel länger mit den gegebenen rohstoffressourcen haushalten könnten und gleichzeitig für weniger atommüll sorgen würden(meine zahlen sprechen von 40 jahren uran bei konventioneller nutzung und ca. 300 jahren reichweite bei schnellen brütern)



Ui, also Brüter statt normaler AKWs...
Das heißt Plutonium in den Händen aller, die weltweit Energie erzeugen, das heißt Kraftwerke, die beim kleinsten Fehler außer Kontrolle geraten können, etc.
Kann man vorschlagen. Aber von Sicherheit kann dann nicht mehr die Rede sein.



> wie gesagt das schaffst du auch mit einem kohlekraftwerk



Nicht bei vergleichbarem Aufwand, Uran ist um Größenordnungen schädlicher, als alles, was ein Kohlekraftwerk produziert.
Und es macht für terroristische Zwecke einen großen Unterschied, ob man ein paar Kilo oder ein paar Tonnen fein verteilen muss.



> die frage nach dem wer darf richten ist nur leider eine allgemeinere philosophische fragestellung:



Das ändert nichts daran, dass jemand, der sie für zukünftige Handlungen aufwirft, sie auch z.B. politisch beantworten muss.



> ich antworte standardmäßig: wie im biblischen sinn: der stärkste



Das heißt Krieg. Wortwörtlich. Weltweit. (in dem sich die Uran-Lagerstätten übrigens größtenteils NICHT auf unserer Seite befinden würden)
Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es eine Perspektive für bessere Verhältnisse auf diesem Planeten ist, wenn man einem erheblichen Teil der Welt das Recht auf energetische Selbstbestimmung abspricht?




> sind wir nicht?
> cool dann sag mir warum? du begründest diese these nicht



Nuja, weil fast schon zuwenig Möglichkeiten zur Sicherung des globalen Energiebedarfes übrig bleiben, wenn man all diejenigen ausschließt, die auf die eine oder andere Art schwere Schäden hervorrufen (ausführliche Begründung: Siehe gesamter Threadverlauf). Wenn wir jetzt noch all diejenigen weglassen, die irgend jemandem nicht gefallen, bleibt gar nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Folterknecht (20. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest entlang der Mittelmeer-Südküste gibt es quasi keine Bürgerkriege, lediglich mit Tuareg&anderen Nomaden könnte man da Ärger kriegen - da gibts aber erfolgreiche Beispiele, dass Verhandlungen und Ausgleich möglich sind. Die Stämme sind relativ gut organisiert.



Entweder habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt oder Du bist nicht unbedingt gut informiert. Mir ging es nicht um einige Stämme oder regionale Gruppierungen. Die Staaten an sich an der afrikanischen Mittelmeerküste sind nicht sonderlich stabil, zumal diese "Sonnenkraftwerke" vermutlich eher in den südl. Landesteilen installiert werden sollen. 

-Ägypten ohne Mubarak (80+)?
-Lybien nach Gadafi?
-Marako ohne seinen König + Westsaharakonflikt
-Tunesien und Algerien - schlage mal bei Wikipedia nach und dir wird sicherlich richtig war ums Herz

Und da wollen dt./europ. Firmen ~400 Milliarden € investieren 

Laß diesen ganzen pol. instabilen Haufen oder Teile zusammenbrechen und radikale muslimische Bewegungen werden dort das Heft des Handeln in die Hand nehmen.

Zumal große Teile der dortigen Bevölkerung freudig erregt ihr Land für die Nutzung durch ihre ehemaligen, geliebten Kolonialherren zur Verfügung stellen werden - klar doch im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt und Du weißt nicht zufällig wo die Leiter steht?

So viel Naivität, sorry ich kann sowas leider nicht verstehen. 


Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

Für "südliche Landesteile" gibt es keinen Grund. Für die maximale Nutzung (gute Nutzung geht sogar bei uns, aber irgendwie sind Wüsten beliebtere Konzepte als Dächer) von Sonnenkraftwerken braucht man nur trockenes, wolkenarmes Klima - und das gibts an den Küsten genug. Die sind auch einfacher zugänglich.

Ägypten ist relativ stabil und fortschrittlich und vor allem: Hat Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung darin, Europäer&Co (aka Touristen) auszubeuten. Es gibt zwar ein paar kleine Gruppierungen, die sich dagegen wehren, aber afaik haben die keinen flächendeckenden Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung -> auch nach Mubarak kein Problem. Im schlimmsten Fall wirds ne Demokratie 

Lybien nach Gadafi ist eine gute Frage, da er als Diktator einen "soliden" Job macht und es demnach wenig Anhaltspunkte gibt, was ohne ihn passiert. Afaik arbeitet er aber auch an seinem eigenen Nachfolger - deswegen viel das für mich unter "ihr fandets jahrelang toll, dass da n Diktator alle potentiell gefährliche unterdrückt hat, jetzt wunder euch nicht, dass ihr mit nem Diktator Geschäfte machen müsste.

Bei Marokko/Westsahara hast du recht, aber wie erwähnt besteht kein Bedarf, soweit nach Süden zu gehen. Das Land selbst ist stabil und wirtschaftlich mit USA und EU verknüpft.

Tunesien war früher recht bewegt, scheint aber gerade auf eine stabile Diktatur hinzusteuern, again zynisch: Unschön, aber kein Problem für Kraftwerke und der Westen ist doch geübt darin, sowas für sich zu nutzen, notfalls einzurichten.

Algerien... ganz klar n Problemfall, da hast du Recht und einer der größeren Staaten in der Liste.
Auf der anderen Seite hat die Nato gute Verbindungen zu dem Militär, dass laut Wiki faktisch die Kontrolle hat 


Mein Fazit: Es gibt ausreichend Möglichkeiten. Man wird aber an einigen Stellen weiteren Fehlern der Vergangenheit begegnen - Überraschung: Wer überall ******* baut, kann keinen Schritt mehr vor den anderen setzen, ohne reinzutreten.

Prinzipiell gehöre ich aber zu den Befürwortern einer inner-europäischen Lösung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es eine Perspektive für bessere Verhältnisse auf diesem Planeten ist, wenn man einem erheblichen Teil der Welt das Recht auf energetische Selbstbestimmung abspricht?


Das wird ja zur Zeit schon praktiziert.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für "südliche Landesteile" gibt es keinen Grund. Für die maximale Nutzung (gute Nutzung geht sogar bei uns, aber irgendwie sind Wüsten beliebtere Konzepte als Dächer) von Sonnenkraftwerken braucht man nur trockenes, wolkenarmes Klima - und das gibts an den Küsten genug. Die sind auch einfacher zugänglich.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber in Spanien dürfen neue Häuser nur gebaut werden, wenn sie über Solaranlagen verfügen.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerüchten zu Folge befindet sich da hochgiftige Substanzen in der Nähe von dem gleichen Zeug, dass in Atombomben zum Einsatz kommt, drum rum ist noch wunderbar viel Wasser, dass bei den extremen Bedingungen auch mal gespalten werden kann,...
> Bei nem Kohlekraftwerk kommt es netterweise zu keinen hohen Schadstoffkonzentrationen - es sei denn, man filter und reichert sie dadurch an. Dass macht man aber abseits von brennbaren oder gar explosiven Stoffen, so dass keine Möglichkeit zu einer explosiven Freisetzung besteht.
> (d.h. zumindest kann man das. Ich hoffe mal, dass bei der Konstruktion darauf geachtet werden muss, dass Kohlebunker und Lagerstätten für die Feinstäube nicht unmittelbar aneinander grenzen. Auf alle Fälle ist es möglich - Uran vom Bereich der Kernspaltung fernzuhalten dagegen nicht)



mk da ich mich lange und ausgiebig mit dem thema beschäftigt habe, u.a. vorträge von dem deutschen general-inspekteur für sicherheit in akw´s und endlagerstätten gehört habe, werde ich dir mal ein paar frapierende thesen mitteilen:
du wirst es kaum glauben(habe ich genauso wenig), aber es ist tatsächlich so dass die kohlebunker neben der heizanlage stehen. weiterhin gibt es kaum sicherheitsvorkehrungen im kohlekraftwerk(wozu auch, da ist ja nicht radioaktives[lol, wie naiv]), das problem ist das kohleverbrennung nicht nur CO2 erzeugt, sondern auch bereits von mir erwähnte verbindungen. wenn ich an das kkw hier vor leipzig denke  mit braunkohle wird mir schlecht, wenn ich bedenke das die explosion des teiles(wie auch immer sie herbeigeführt wird) zur kontamination des ganzen gebietes der leipziger börde führen würde, wo dann landwirtschaft auf jahre nicht mehr möglich wäre, der saure regen unglaublich gefährlich sein würde usw.
dasselbe wie beim akw, nur das du die strahlung nicht hast

btw: feinstaub hat damit noch nicht mal was zu tun, da kenne ich mich nicht aus, der würde aber sicherlich auch nicht gerade gesund sein.


> Ich hab mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt, aber da ich selbst die These "lieber Kohle als Atom, da haben wenigstens nicht andere unsere Probleme" vertrete, fühle ich mich angesprochen.


ich möchte meinen das iwie das zeug sowieso zerfällt und strahlt....
was hast du denn für lösungen, die nicht unsere nachfahren betreffen?
einfach mal alles CO2 aus der luft filtern und in den erdboden pumpen(ist ja auch so´n geiler vorschlag der politik, weg mit unseren problemen da wo sie keiner sieht, gibt es sie nicht)



> Ui, also Brüter statt normaler AKWs...
> Das heißt Plutonium in den Händen aller, die weltweit Energie erzeugen, das heißt Kraftwerke, die beim kleinsten Fehler außer Kontrolle geraten können, etc.
> Kann man vorschlagen. Aber von Sicherheit kann dann nicht mehr die Rede sein.



ah ja, genau: ganz frankreich das seine energie zu 85% aus akw´s(fast ausschließlich schnelle brüter) bezieht ist derartig unsicher das man jeden tag von unfällen hört...
kennst du die sicherheits bestimmungen: die sind echt hart
frankreich hat zusammen mit dtl. die höchsten sicherheitsbestimmungen, die besten systeme und mit abstand die höchste effizienz(natürlich versuchen die energieerzeuger sich nicht unbedingt daran zu halten, sicherheit kostet schließlich viel geld).

angenommen: eine kernschmelze tritt auf(verdammt unwahrscheinlich, weil die stäbe vorher in das schwere wasser fallen, ach ja und btw: das verdampft und hat keine interesse sich spalten zu lassen, wenn du mir erklärst zu was sich wasserstoff atome spalten lassen, kriegst du den nobelpreis)
dann kann kein "2. tschernobyl" auftreten, weil die gesamte konstruktion anders ist(die derzeitigen reaktoren arbeiten mit unterdruck, die in t. mit hochdruck)



> Nicht bei vergleichbarem Aufwand, Uran ist um Größenordnungen schädlicher, als alles, was ein Kohlekraftwerk produziert.
> Und es macht für terroristische Zwecke einen großen Unterschied, ob man ein paar Kilo oder ein paar Tonnen fein verteilen muss.


oben schon iwann beantwortet


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass jemand, der sie für zukünftige Handlungen aufwirft, sie auch z.B. politisch beantworten muss.


das bestreite ich ja gar gar nicht, aber kannst du das oder ich? ich kann mir sowas nicht anmaßen



> Das heißt Krieg. Wortwörtlich. Weltweit. (in dem sich die Uran-Lagerstätten übrigens größtenteils NICHT auf unserer Seite befinden würden)
> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es eine Perspektive für bessere Verhältnisse auf diesem Planeten ist, wenn man einem erheblichen Teil der Welt das Recht auf energetische Selbstbestimmung abspricht?


um öl hat der krieg schon begonnen...
glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich china(das jedes jahr sehr viele neue reaktoren in betrieb nimmt)mit der größetn armee auf der erde nicht die rohstoffe nimmt, wenn sie anders nict zu beschaffen sind?




> Nuja, weil fast schon zuwenig Möglichkeiten zur Sicherung des globalen Energiebedarfes übrig bleiben, wenn man all diejenigen ausschließt, die auf die eine oder andere Art schwere Schäden hervorrufen (ausführliche Begründung: Siehe gesamter Threadverlauf). Wenn wir jetzt noch all diejenigen weglassen, die irgend jemandem nicht gefallen, bleibt gar nichts mehr übrig.





du bist also gr0ßer fan regenerativer energien obwohl du weißt, dass die energie damit nicht reicht...
du willst praktisch halt mit weniger energie leben oder wie?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> du wirst es kaum glauben(habe ich genauso wenig), aber es ist tatsächlich so dass die kohlebunker neben der heizanlage stehen.



Heizanlage?
Es geht um die Filteranlage.



> wenn ich bedenke das die explosion des teiles(wie auch immer sie herbeigeführt wird)



Das ist der Knackpunkt 



> zur kontamination des ganzen gebietes der leipziger börde führen würde, wo dann landwirtschaft auf jahre nicht mehr möglich wäre, der saure regen unglaublich gefährlich sein würde usw.
> dasselbe wie beim akw, nur das du die strahlung nicht hast



Nuja - und ich hab Stoffe, die, wie du ganz richtig feststellst, die Umgebung über Jahre kontaminieren. Vielleicht in geringem Maße 1-2 Jahrzehnte.
Nicht Stoffe, die über Jahrhundert, ggf. -tausende eine deutliche Wirkung entfallen.
Zusätzlich bedeutet der Entfall der Strahlung noch, dass man die Gebiete sehr leicht dekontaminieren kann. Insbesondere bei Trockenheit sollte es reichen, die obersten cm Boden abzutragen und Gebäude,... abzuspülen. (Für große Landwirtschaftliche Flächen sicherlich eine Aufgabe, die die Bundeswehr n Weilchen beschäftigt - aber zumindest bleiben die Städte und Gegenden bewohnbar, das ist bei nem atomaren GAU nicht der Fall)




> btw: feinstaub hat damit noch nicht mal was zu tun, da kenne ich mich nicht aus, der würde aber sicherlich auch nicht gerade gesund sein.



Mit "Feinstaub" meinte ich in dem Fall nicht den Medien-Panikmacher feinster Dieselpartikel, sondern ich meinte einfach feine Stäube.
Die Substanzen sind ja nicht (oder nur in geringem Maße) bei Hautkontakt schädigend und müssen allgemein in höherer Konzentration aufgenommen werden.
D.h. es ist nur dann ein Problem, wenns in Staubform rumliegt - als massiver Klotz würde es auch bei einer Explosion im Nachbargebäude größtenteils vor Ort bleiben.



> ich möchte meinen das iwie das zeug sowieso zerfällt und strahlt....
> was hast du denn für lösungen, die nicht unsere nachfahren betreffen?



Siehe restlichen Thread, siehe unten.



> einfach mal alles CO2 aus der luft filtern und in den erdboden pumpen(ist ja auch so´n geiler vorschlag der politik, weg mit unseren problemen da wo sie keiner sieht, gibt es sie nicht)



CCS steht bei mir auf der gleichen Stufe wie atomare Endlager. (erstere sind länger gefährlich, aber nur für ihre Umgebung und sie bieten genug Vorwarnzeit, um diese zu verlassen)



> ah ja, genau: ganz frankreich das seine energie zu 85% aus akw´s(fast ausschließlich schnelle brüter) bezieht ist derartig unsicher das man jeden tag von unfällen hört...



Das ist sowas von falsch:
Frankreich hat in seiner Geschichte afaik drei schnelle Brüter gebaut.
Das eine war eine Versuchanlage, die in den 70ern außer Betrieb gegangen ist.
Der zweite sollte die Grundlage für kommerziellen Betrieb liefern. Der Testbetrieb verteilte sich über 10 Jahre, von denen der Reaktor knapp über 5 tatsächlich in Betrieb war, in denen er aber nie bis zur vollen Leistung hochgefahren werden konnte. Schlussendlich wurde das Ding wegen der massiven Störungen und Sicherheitsbedenken aufgegeben.
Die dritte Anlage ist ebenfalls ein Versuchsreaktor aus den 70ern, der eigentlich zu Beginn der 90er weitesgehend stillgelegt wurde (gelegentlicher Testbetrieb bis ~97). 2004 wurde er, wegen der Abschaltung von No2, wieder in Betrieb genommen. Für dieses Jahr ist die endgültige Abschaltung geplant. Forschungsziel war nicht, eine Lösung für die Stromerzeugung mittels schneller Brüter zu finden, sondern Transmutation - Umwandlung von strahlendem Müll in weniger stark strahlenden.

Weltweit gibt es laut Wikipedia nur einen schnellen Brüter, der nicht Forschungszwecken dient - und der wird, ebenfalls mit regelmäßigen Problemen aber bekanntermaßen laxen Sicherheitskonzepten, in Russland betrieben. (und selbst die haben nur diesen einen, was imho auch was sagt)



> angenommen: eine kernschmelze tritt auf(verdammt unwahrscheinlich, weil die stäbe vorher in das schwere wasser fallen, ach ja und btw: das verdampft und hat keine interesse sich spalten zu lassen, wenn du mir erklärst zu was sich wasserstoff atome spalten lassen, kriegst du den nobelpreis)
> dann kann kein "2. tschernobyl" auftreten, weil die gesamte konstruktion anders ist(die derzeitigen reaktoren arbeiten mit unterdruck, die in t. mit hochdruck)



Tjo - und dieses Prinzip trifft auf schnelle Brüter eben nicht zu.
Um schnelle Neutronen für den Brutprozess zu erhalten muss nämlich eben gerade KEIN schweres Wasser eingesetzt werden, sonder der Reaktor von außen moderiert werden (möglichst wenig, wenn er brüten soll). Zur Kühlung kommt deswegen (und wegen der hohe Leistungsdichte) flüssiges Natrium zum Einsatz und wenn das verdampft...
...passiert genau gar nichts. Oder besser: Der Kernspaltung passiert gar nichts, die läuft aus dem Ruder und lässt sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bringen, wenn sie erst einmal ein gewisses Maß erreicht hat. (Mit der Umgebung, aka aller Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Regelmechaniken,... passiert natürlich schon was. Spontane Fortbewegung vom angedachten Aufenthalsort aka Explosion z.B.)

Spalten wollte ich übrigens nur das Wassermolekül - und das kann afaik bei ausreichend hoher Strahlungsdichte passieren. In einem schnellen Brüter kommt man aber noch viel leichter an Knallgas: Natrium+Wasser aus dem Sekundärkreislauf.
Und afaik hatten bislang alle Natrium gekühlten Reaktoren probleme mit Korrosion, weil das Zeug Stahl angreift.


Fazit: Schnelle Brüter sind definitiv keine sichere Energiequelle, sondern von Hause aus eine höchst instabile Angelegenheit.



> das bestreite ich ja gar gar nicht, aber kannst du das oder ich? ich kann mir sowas nicht anmaßen



Nö, ich kann das nicht. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass sich das niemand anmaßen kann.
Aber es ist ein unabdingbarer Bestandteil des Konzeptes "Atomkraft und nur für die, denen wir sie zugestehen". Ich muss sie damit auch nicht beantworten, aber Leute, die dieses Konzept vertreten - aka DU.



> um öl hat der krieg schon begonnen...
> glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich china(das jedes jahr sehr viele neue reaktoren in betrieb nimmt)mit der größetn armee auf der erde nicht die rohstoffe nimmt, wenn sie anders nict zu beschaffen sind?



Ich rede nicht von wir-üben-ein-bißchen-Druck-auf-Kasp.Meer-Staaten-aus- oder wir-errichten-Basen-im-Sudan-""Krieg"", nichtmal von wir-erobern-aus-fadenscheinigen-Gründen-Diktaturen-Krieg. Ich rede davon, dass ein Staat, der vor der Wahl steht "Atomenergie wie die anderen oder nichts" sich kein "keine Atomenergie" gefallen lassen, aber gegenenfalls die Möglichkeiten für einen atomaren Gegenschlag haben wird. 20-megatonnen-in-DEINEM-vorgarten-Krieg sozusagen. In so einem Kampf ginge es nicht um die Eroberung von Rohstoffen oder Ländereien. Es ginge um die eigene Freiheit bis hin zum eigenen Existenzrecht und das heißt: Um alles. Und jemand, der (zumindest seiner Meinung nach) um alles kämpft, was er hat, der ist auch bereit, ALLES einzusetzen, was er kann und gegen jeden, gegen den es Sinn macht, ehe er sich geschlagen gibt.
Und wir reden hier auch nicht von einem Iran oder einem Nordkorea.
Wir reden, je nach dem, wie eng du deine Grenzen für Staaten fast, die deiner Meinung nach eigene Kapazitäten haben dürften, von 25-70% aller Staaten dieser Welt.
Ggf. zeitgleich.

Sorry - aber das ist keine Option.
Das ist totale Vernichtung, auch von uns.




> du bist also gr0ßer fan regenerativer energien obwohl du weißt, dass die energie damit nicht reicht...
> du willst praktisch halt mit weniger energie leben oder wie?



Als Endziel: Ja.
Kurzfristig wäre ich schon damit zufrieden, wenn man einfach mit dem gleichen lebt und alle weiteren Anstrengungen dahin gehend ausrichtet, entweder mehr regenerative Energie zu gewinnen oder den Verbrauch eben doch weiter zu senken.
Denn bei beidem haben wir, selbst ganz ohne neue Technologien, enormes Potential.

Aber solange wir lieber dafür bezahlen, dass vollkommen intakte Fahrzeuge vernichtet werden, mit dem Ziel ein Wachstum zu schaffen, dass dadurch weder erreicht werden noch funktionieren kann, anstatt z.B. mal dringend benötigte Stromtrassen zu bauen, die einem einen Schritt näher an das Ziel eines dauerhaft haltbaren Status Quo bringen, solange seh ich da tiefschwarz. (bzw. schwarz-rot oder schwarz-gelb)


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

ja also bei nem akw das gestürmt wird is es egal ob es ne straftat is, bevor das ding sich selbst schmilzt ala tschernobyl is es mir lieber wenn es abgeschaltet wird und auch blockiert wird


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mal ein Castor Transport verunglückt, dass der Auslöser ein angeketteter oder draufgesprungener Greenpeace-Aktivist ist.

Ich halte von den Methoden der Greenpeace nicht viel. Werden immer radikaler und schären sich einen Dreck über fremdes Eigentum oder gar die Sicherheit mancher Menschen.


----------



## Lindt (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mal ein Castor Transport verunglückt, dass der Auslöser ein angeketteter oder draufgesprungener Greenpeace-Aktivist ist.


Zu viele Polizisten. Was denkst du warum das so teuer ist?


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Tolle Einstellung hier. Greenpeace sind Terroristen! Aber wenn dann das nächste AKW drauf geht meckert man trotzdem. Außerdem wusste man ja nichts von der Gefahr, hat ja keiner drüber berichtet.

so far


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Ich habe AKW lieber hier in Deutschland stehen, als irgendwo in Tschechien, Polen oder der Ukraine. Denn wenn eins hochgeht, dann ist es egal, wo es stand. Das werden wir alle ausbaden müssen.

Hier können wir wenigstens noch was kontrollieren und bei Bedarf ändern.


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe AKW lieber hier in Deutschland stehen, als irgendwo in Tschechien, Polen oder der Ukraine. Denn wenn eins hochgeht, dann ist es egal, wo es stand. Das werden wir alle ausbaden müssen.
> 
> Hier können wir wenigstens noch was kontrollieren und bei Bedarf ändern.



Dir ist klar, das z.B. Eon Kraftwerke im Osten betreibt und uns Deppen das dann als "neue Energie" verkauft?

so far


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe AKW lieber hier in Deutschland stehen, als irgendwo in Tschechien, Polen oder der Ukraine. Denn wenn eins hochgeht, dann ist es egal, wo es stand. Das werden wir alle ausbaden müssen.
> 
> Hier können wir wenigstens noch was kontrollieren und bei Bedarf ändern.



Seh ich auch so, zumal die Vorschriften in D wohl strenger sind als in den Ostblock Staaten, entsprechend gehe ich davon aus, dass sie hier sicherer sind...


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Atomenergie war noch nie sicher. Siehst ja hier, wie die Unfälle alle verschleiert wurden!

aber besser btt (=

so far


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe AKW lieber hier in Deutschland stehen, als irgendwo in Tschechien, Polen oder der Ukraine. Denn wenn eins hochgeht, dann ist es egal, wo es stand. Das werden wir alle ausbaden müssen.
> 
> Hier können wir wenigstens noch was kontrollieren und bei Bedarf ändern.




Woher willst du wissen, ob solch ein AKW in Deutschland sicher ist wenn, wie z.B. Greenpeace nicht darum kümmert?
Meist du, dass wie z.B. Vattenfall alle AKW auf besten stand der technik hält, oder ob alle sicherheiteinrichungen, wei Reinigung des wassers vom Reaktor oder die dichtheit des Reators? Die konzerne wollen für wartung kein Geld aus geben, da man dann zu wenig gewinn hat, und wie lt vattenvall es als unwichtig hält.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Was ich aber am interessantesten finde ist die simple Tatsache, dass Vattenfall ein schwedischer Konzern ist. Das heißt die gewinne gehen nach Schweden während die deutschen Steuerzahler diee Altlasten bezahlen dürfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mal ein Castor Transport verunglückt, dass der Auslöser ein angeketteter oder draufgesprungener Greenpeace-Aktivist ist.



In dem Moment, in dem Züge entgleisen, weil ein bißchen Mensch draufspringt oder im Weg steht, sollten wir den Transport sämtlicher Gefahrgüter deutschlandweit einstellen.

Außer vielleicht Castoren - bekanntermaßen halten die größere Mengen Sprengstoffe und Stürze aus nem dutzend Meter Höhe aus, ohne auch nur einen Kratzer zu bekommen.
(sagt jedenfalls die Atomindustrie, der man als AKW-Fan ja alles glaubt)




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hier können wir wenigstens noch was kontrollieren und bei Bedarf ändern.



Können wir das?
Bzw. wann -mit Blick auf Krümmel- "ändern" wir denn was?
Nachdem Radioaktivität ausgetreten ist?

Im übrigen wird es sehr schwer werden, den Neubau von Osteuropäischen AKWs zu verhindern, in dem wir Schrott-Meiler länger laufen lassen.
Denn dann müssten wir unseren Strom schon zu Preisen verkaufen, die für ukrainische Verhältnisse billig sind...
(und das könnten wir übrigens auch mit Ökostrom machen)


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, ob solch ein AKW in Deutschland sicher ist wenn, wie z.B. Greenpeace nicht darum kümmert?
> Die konzerne wollen für wartung kein Geld aus geben, da man dann zu wenig gewinn hat, und wie lt vattenvall es als unwichtig hält.



Greenpeace wurde erst tätig im Fall Krümmel, als Medien von dem Zwischenfall berichteten. Wenn dann haben sich Journalisten um meine Informationen gekümmert. Greenpeace hat sich an die Toren gekettet und Steuergelder (Feuerwehreinsatz + Polizeieinsatz) verpulvert. Toll darum gekümmert! 

Und wie geschrieben, unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Änderungswillen der deutschen Politiker "können" wir den Konzernen zumindest etwas vorschreiben und ändern. Steht der Reaktor in der Ukraine können gar nix, außer betteln. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Können wir das?
> Bzw. wann -mit Blick auf Krümmel- "ändern" wir denn was?
> Nachdem Radioaktivität ausgetreten ist?



Können schon, ob wir es machen ist die Frage und die "machen" müssen, sind Politiker, beeinflusst von Lobbyisten und Wahlstimmen. Wieder ein Grundsatzthema angekratzt, zu dem ich nicht mehr schreibe, weil OT. (OK, dank Verschieben nicht mehr)



> Im übrigen wird es sehr schwer werden, den Neubau von Osteuropäischen AKWs zu verhindern, in dem wir Schrott-Meiler länger laufen lassen.


Den Ostländern, die in der EU sind, können wir teilweise Vorschriften machen über den Umweg der EU. Ostländer, die nicht in der EU sind, muss ohnehin (fast) die Kompetenz zur Sicherung eines AKW abgesprochen werden. Jeder, der mal in diesen Ländern war, kann mir da zustimmen.

Unsere alten AKW sind natürlich nicht mehr das Maß aller Dinge. Insofern kann ich die Schließung dieser vollkommen verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, wenn Konzerne wie Vattenfall Störfälle verschleiert oder nicht ordnungsgemäß meldet.
Denen gehört die Lizenz entzogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Können schon, ob wir es machen ist die Frage und die "machen" müssen, sind Politiker, beeinflusst von Lobbyisten und Wahlstimmen.



Tjo - "warum" und "wie" sind aber wichtige Faktoren beim "können WIR".
Die Lobbyisten werden uns jedenfalls nicht unterstützen und die Wahlstimmen scheinen fleißig in die Richtung von Politikern zu wandern, die garantiert nichts unternehmen.
Also können wir wohl doch eher nicht?
In dem Fall können wir das wohl auch nicht als Argument für die Sicherheit unserer Anlagen anführen.



> Den Ostländern, die in der EU sind, können wir teilweise Vorschriften machen über den Umweg der EU. Ostländer, die nicht in der EU sind, muss ohnehin (fast) die Kompetenz zur Sicherung eines AKW abgesprochen werden. Jeder, der mal in diesen Ländern war, kann mir da zustimmen.



Auch (und gerade) über die EU wirst du kein Land dazu gezwungen bekommen, seinen Strom von deutschen AKWs zu kaufen.
Und bezüglich der außer-EU-Länder: Zur Zeit bauen deutsche Firmen weltweit AKWs für Länder, die auch nicht gerade für ihre Sicherheitsstandards bekannt sind.
Das nennt man "Förderung der deutschen Wirtschaft", "Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen", "Wachstum",... und findet es gaaaaaanz toll.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



midnight schrieb:


> Tolle Einstellung hier. Greenpeace sind Terroristen! Aber wenn dann das nächste AKW drauf geht meckert man trotzdem. Außerdem wusste man ja nichts von der Gefahr, hat ja keiner drüber berichtet.
> 
> so far



Es muss jede (Not-)Abschaltung des Turbinensatzes, die durch eine Störung verursacht wurde gemeldet werden, selbst wenn die Störung von Nonradioaktiven Elementen hervorgerufen wurde. 
Andere Kraftwerke schalten auch aufgrund von Störfällen ab, nur sind diese nicht meldepflichtig, auch wenn die Ursache genau die gleiche sein sollte wie in einem AKW.

In Krümmel war meines Wissens nach der Sekundärtrafo ausgefallen. Der Turbinensatz hatte dadurch keine Einbremsung mehr und hätte hochgedreht bis es die Turbine zerlegt hätte. Da dieses AKW meines Wissens nach ein Siedewasserreaktor besitzt, wo sich der Turbinensatz innerhalb des abgeschirmten radioaktiven Bereichs befindet, wäre ein extremer Schaden für die Mensch und Umwelt entstanden. 

AKWs grundsätzlich zu verteufeln ist nicht sehr klug. Es für gänzlich sicher zu halten und als super Energiequelle für die Zukunft zu betrachten ist auch nicht das Wahre.
Fakt ist aber die Schutzfunktionen haben gewirkt und es ist dadurch kein radioaktives Material ausgetreten. Die derzeitigen Schutzfunktionen in AKWs sind sehr gut und verhindern schlimmeres und nicht jeder Störfall zeigt, dass AKWs schlecht sind, zumal die Störungen meist gar nix mit den Reaktor zu tun haben (wie bei Krümmel der Fall) und ihn auch nicht immer gefährden. Trotzdem sollten wir uns dringend nach etwas Anderen umschauen 

MFG


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Nette Diskussion, daher auch meine Meinung:

Greenpeace: Die sollen sich drum kümmern  wenn der Maulwurf hier neben an furzen muss, aber das wars auch. Solche Dummschwätzer wie habe ich selten gesehen.

Was die Aufregung wegen Krümmel angeht: Ich kann die nicht verstehen. Solange das nichts radioaktives austritt oder Bereich konterminiert werde ist das ein ganz normaler Störfall. Das wird künstlich von den Ökoterroristen aufgebauscht um Stimmung zu machen.

Die Castorbehälter sind sicher. Die wurden bei Test stunden lang in Brand gesteckt, beschossen, eine Lok drauf gefahren usw.

Im übrigen wohne ich in der nähe vom AKW Biblis. Mir ist es lieber die AKWs stehen hier als sonstwo oder glaubt ihr allen Ernstes wenn wir hier alle unsere AKW abgeschakten haben das wir alleine von dem bisschen Ökostrom hier leben können? Nein, die Energeikonzerne bauen dann eben die AKWs dort wo sie dürfen und ob dort unsere hohen Sicherheitstandarts gelten mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Üm übrigen: Warum sollte der Zug beim Castortransport wegen so nem Aktivisten anhalten?

Das es ein Problem mit der Endlagerung gibt bestreitet ja keiner, nur das hat man mit Wackersdorf leichtfertig aus der Hand gegeben.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Es wird aufgebauscht, das Vattenfall eine Sicherungsanlage nicht eingebaut hat? Nur unter dieser Bedingung durfte das AKW nach dem letzten Ausfall wieder hochfahren, und die haben es "vergessen"?!? So ein Blödsinn was die da behaupten! Die wollten das Geld sparen, nach dem Motto "Merkt ja eh keiner". Das ist eine Frechheit!


----------



## Klinge (3. August 2009)

wie geil das ich auf die discuss gestoßen bin 

mal allen ernstes die Deutschen AKW´s sind die sichersten weltweit!

Was zum Geier soll es bringen unsere AKW´s abzuschalten ausser das der Strom dann mindestens 100% teurer wird

Ach ne habe ich vergessen der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose

*Aber liebe Grünen freaks wir bauen dann einfach 25 neue Steinkohle Kraftwerke, Geil oder?
*
nur so nebenbei wenn eines von den 10 AKW´s in Frankreich hochgeht, die direkt an der Deutschen Grenze stehen, is es eh vorbei also lasst die Deutschen Kraftwerke (die nicht Hochgehen) laufen...


Ps. wäre ich Zugführer in nem Kastortransport, Ui ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen aber ich würde nicht *bremsen sondern gasgeben!* wenn da solche spinner rumliegen und UNSER Steuergeld verschwenden!!  

wir brauchen definitiv eine andere Regierung die mal Hart durchgreift, gesetze ändert und nicht immer son Hü und Hot mist wie es der Wähler gerade will...

/discuss pls


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

Was gibts da zu diskutieren? Dir ist die Gefahr, die von AKWs ausgeht, vollkommen egal, solange die deutschen die am wenigsten unsichersten sind und du hast offensichtlich 0 Ahnung von dem Potenzial anderer Energien oder der Art und Weise, wie der Atomausstieg angedacht ist (eher war).

Und dass das Ermorden von Menschen etwas mehr als eine Gesetzesänderung ist, scheint dir auch unklar zu sein.
Der letzte deutsche (bzw. österreichische) Politiker, der hart durchgegriffen hat, Anstatt sich um sowas wie Wählerwillen oder Grundrechte zu kümmern, wurde im nachhinein übrigens heftig kritisiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

Klinge schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei wenn eines von den 10 AKW´s in Frankreich hochgeht, die direkt an der Deutschen Grenze stehen, is es eh vorbei also lasst die Deutschen Kraftwerke (die nicht Hochgehen) laufen...


Wenn ein AKW irgendwo auf der Welt wirklich hoch geht, ist es wirklich aus mit der Welt.

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht solch einen 'kleineren Unfall' wie 1986 in Tschernobyl...


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

Atomstrom ist nur deswegen so günstig, weil er massiv subventioniert wird. Oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft die Stromkonzerne zahlen die ganzen Castrotransporte, Rückbau der KKWs und die Endlagerung des ganzen Mülls? Würden sie das in vollem Umfang tun, gäbe es nicht ein einziges KKW auf der Welt...

Die richtige dicke Rechnung für den Atromstrom werden wohl wir zahlen und noch zig Generationen nach uns.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn ein AKW irgendwo auf der Welt wirklich hoch geht, ist es wirklich aus mit der Welt.
> 
> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht solch einen 'kleineren Unfall' wie 1986 in Tschernobyl...



Heutige Untersuchungen gehen davon aus, dass über bis zu 90% der nuklearen Materials in Tschernobyl in die Athmosphäre gelangten.
Viel mehr GAU geht also nicht.
Aber die Auswirkungen damals sollten wohl schlimm genug gewesen sein...
(vor allem, wenn man das Epizentrum auf einen noch dichter besiedelten Bereich in Mitteleuropa projeziert)

"Aus mit der Welt" war es nicht mal nach mehreren hundert Atombombentest innerhalb von zwei Jahrzehnten.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Ich habe einen Kumpel dem ein Muskel in der Schulter fehlt. Und ratet mal was laut Äzten die Ursache ist! Tschernobyl. Seine Mutter ist wohl ein extremer Pilzfan und hat massenweise Pilze in sich rein gestopft. Und eben diese waren wohl sehr belastet. Übrigens gibt es in Bayern immer noch Wälder die man aufgrund der hohen Belastung nicht betreten soll...


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heutige Untersuchungen gehen davon aus, dass über bis zu 90% der nuklearen Materials in Tschernobyl in die Athmosphäre gelangten.
> Viel mehr GAU geht also nicht.
> Aber die Auswirkungen damals sollten wohl schlimm genug gewesen sein...
> (vor allem, wenn man das Epizentrum auf einen noch dichter besiedelten Bereich in Mitteleuropa projeziert)
> ...



Gibts dafür auch ne Quelle?

Mehrere hunderte Atomtests halt ich nun ein wenig für übertrieben.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung, wie viele Test Amerika, Russland und Co schon durchgeführt haben^^


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

Die Tests waren aber zu großen Teilen unterirdisch und daher nur im nächsten Umkreis dekontaminierend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

So weit ich weiß, hat die größte Atombombe, die jemals detoniert ist, Rußland abgeworfen.
Da war nichts unterirdisch.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2009)

Wenn Wiki recht hat wurden alleine am Bikini Atoll 67 Bomben getestet, und davon längst nicht alle Unterirdisch.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heutige Untersuchungen gehen davon aus, dass über bis zu 90% der nuklearen Materials in Tschernobyl in die Athmosphäre gelangten.
> Viel mehr GAU geht also nicht.
> Aber die Auswirkungen damals sollten wohl schlimm genug gewesen sein...
> (vor allem, wenn man das Epizentrum auf einen noch dichter besiedelten Bereich in Mitteleuropa projeziert)


Ja, Chernobyl hatte ja im Grunde alles, Kernschmelze, Explosion des Druckkörpers und des Reaktorgebäudes. Ein Reaktor ist ja keine Atombombe, da gibt es in erster Linie eine Druckexplosion bzw. Knallgasexplosion (in Chernobyl). Ist vielleicht eher vergleichbar mit einer dreckigen Bombe. Sprengkraft moderat, aber der radioaktive Siff verteilt sich weiträumig.

Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass Vorfälle wie Chernobyl oder die partielle Kernschmelze auf Three-Mile-Island die absoluten Ausnahmen sind, das ist so ziemlich der letzte Unfall der passieren sollte, weil dabei der Mensch und sämtliche Sicherheitssysteme versagen müssen.

Und bei der Schmelze auf TMI blieb die Strahlung ja innerhalb der Reaktorkammer iirc, sprich die Abschirmmaßnahmen griffen und es fackelte auch nicht der gesamte Kern ab.
Wenn alles "gut geht" beim GAU sollte es prinzipell weniger gefährlich sein als der Brand einer chemiefabrik, was austretende Stoffe angeht. 



> "Aus mit der Welt" war es nicht mal nach mehreren hundert Atombombentest innerhalb von zwei Jahrzehnten.


Bei den Größenverhältnissen auch schwerlich möglich. Da bräuchte es schon den Einschlag eines großen Himmelskörpers oder einen Supervulkanausbruch, um das Antlitz der Erde großflächig zu verändern.

Mit einem AKW geht das nicht viel, selbst bei Chernobyl blieben die Nachbargebäude ja stehen. Die großflächige Verteilung des Fallouts je nach Wetter ist halt das weitreichendste Problem.


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

Die USA und Russland hörten bereits Anfang der 60er Jahre auf oberirdisch zu testen:

Vertrag zum Verbot von Nuklearwaffentests in der Atmosphäre, im Weltraum und unter Wasser ? Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch ne Quelle?



Zum Reaktormaterial find ich gerade nichts überzeugendes - die Quellen schwanken zwischen 24t bis hin zu über 170t Brennstoff, die noch vor Ort sein sollen (von 190t ursprünglich). Die Zahlen für Cs, I, St,... sind i.d.R. höher (bis >50% Freisetzung)

Wiki versucht noch einen direkten Vergleich mit Nagasaki:
Chernobyl compared to other radioactivity releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Tests waren aber zu großen Teilen unterirdisch und daher nur im nächsten Umkreis dekontaminierend.



Ich hab nur die athmosphärischen/Oberflächen nahen (2m Unterwasser wird kaum Strahlung zurückgehalten haben) gezählt, die auf Wikipedia aufgelistet sind - über 300 Bomben. Bei amerikanischen Tests.
Wieviele auf UdSSR-Seite noch dazukommen, kann man vermutlich nur raten.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki versucht noch einen direkten Vergleich mit Nagasaki:
> Chernobyl compared to other radioactivity releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wie ist das eigentlich in Hiroshima und Nagasaki, die Epizentren der bomben sind doch mittlerweile wieder besiedelt, oder? Was auch für die kürzeren Halbwertszeiten spricht. Bei einer Bombe ist "heftig aber kurz" ja auch sinnvoller als "moderater, aber langlebig".
Aber natürlich ist es nur sehr schwer vergleichbar, die Zielsetzung von Bombe vs Kraftwerk könnte ja unterschiedlicher nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

Hiroshima und Nagasaki wurden direkt wieder aufgebaut. Ich hab versucht herausauszufinden, wie, konnte aber auf die schnelle nichts finden.
Zwei entscheidende Unterschiede sind jedenfalls die vergleichsweise winzige Masse und die Zündung in großer Höhe. Geht man mal davon aus, dass die vergleichsweise kleinen Bomben keine all zu hohe sekundäre Radioaktivität in der Umgebung hervorgerufen haben, dann beschränkt sich das strahlende Material auf 64kg Uran bzw. gut 6kg Plutonium. Chernobyl dagegen hatte wohl um die 190 Tonnen Brennstoff (Uran+Trägermaterial) und allein der Graphit-Reaktorblock wog 1700 Tonnen. Dazu kommt noch einiges an Baumaterial drum rum - zwar von sich aus keine hochradiaktiven Substanzen, aber über einen längeren Betriebszeitraum bestrahlt.
Die für einen Fallout zur Verfügung stehende Menge war also um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

_die folgenden Posts sind hier ausgekoppelt worden._

Otto Hahn war ein später Nachzügler eines Landes, dass sich noch Jahrzehnte später einbildet, Atomkraft wäre die Zukunft und man könne selbst eine Spitzenposition einnehmen.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> und wer hat das erste große Schiff/Transportschiff mit Atomreaktor gebaut, auf dem sogar Menschen lebten (in den 60 oder 70er jahren? F.u.ck. die deutschen, und das schiff wurde soweit ich weis durch druck von der öffentlichkeit nach dem Unfall in der Ukraine aufgegeben und schippert noch immer unter anderer Flagge in Afrika rum, ohne bisher einen Zwischenfall... Deutsche FT würden den Amis den arsch aufreissen.. also gut das wir keine haben..denoch schade LOL



Nicht ganz richtig. Tschernobyl war 1986, die Otto Hahn wurde aber schon 1982 auf einen konventionellen Dieselantrieb umgerüstet. Damit kann man das also unmöglich in Verbindung bringen. Es stimmt aber, daß sie heute unter afrikanischer Flagge fährt. Alledings führ sie nie unter anderer als deutscher Flagge mit Kernreaktor.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Otto Hahn war ein später Nachzügler eines Landes, dass sich noch Jahrzehnte später einbildet, Atomkraft wäre die Zukunft und man könne selbst eine Spitzenposition einnehmen.



Ohne Forschung würden wir heute noch auf den Bäumen sitzen. 

Abgesehen davon: Es ist doch wohl besser, man kontrolliert kerntechnische Anlagen selbst, als daß sie im westlichen und östlichen Ausland einfach mal direkt an den eigenen Grenzen gebaut werden und dort unter wesentlich geringeren Sicherheitsauflagen betrieben werden, oder?

Die Risiken, die von solchen Anlagen ausgehen, machen ja an der Grenze nicht einfach halt, sind aber trotzdem der eigenen Kontrolle entzogen.


----------



## Bucklew (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Es ist doch wohl besser, man kontrolliert kerntechnische Anlagen selbst, als daß sie im westlichen und östlichen Ausland einfach mal direkt an den eigenen Grenzen gebaut werden und dort unter wesentlich geringeren Sicherheitsauflagen betrieben werden, oder?


Wenn ich mir unsere Störfälle in letzter Zeit anschaue, ist das mit der Sicherheit in D auch nicht wirklich lange hin. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Störfall oder einem GAU ist im Zweifelsfall auch nur ein Augenzwinkern oder einfach Glück.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ist Deutschland der Bau von Hubschrauber-/Flugzeugträgern untersagt?*

Das liegt aber auch daran, daß sowas hier immer unglaublich dramatisiert wird. Wenn in Frankreich dasselbe passiert, ist das sicher keine einzige Zeile im letzten Käseblatt wert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ohne Forschung würden wir heute noch auf den Bäumen sitzen.



Jetzt sind die Bäume abgestorben...



> Abgesehen davon: Es ist doch wohl besser, man kontrolliert kerntechnische Anlagen selbst, als daß sie im westlichen und östlichen Ausland einfach mal direkt an den eigenen Grenzen gebaut werden und dort unter wesentlich geringeren Sicherheitsauflagen betrieben werden, oder?



Glaubst du ernsthaft, du kannst sichere Atomkraftwerke so extrem billig betreiben, dass andere Staaten sich lieber in Abhängigkeit begeben und ihren Strom importieren, anstatt selbst welche zu bauen?



> Die Risiken, die von solchen Anlagen ausgehen, machen ja an der Grenze nicht einfach halt, sind aber trotzdem der eigenen Kontrolle entzogen.



Wenn ich mir die Sicherheit einiger deutscher Reaktoren angucke, dann sind sie das im Inland auch.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran, daß sowas hier immer unglaublich dramatisiert wird. Wenn in Frankreich dasselbe passiert, ist das sicher keine einzige Zeile im letzten Käseblatt wert.



Vertuschung und unter den Teppich kehren macht Atomkraft nicht sicherer - ganz gleich, ob in Frankreich, Krümmel, Asse oder Tschernobyl. Früher oder später muss man sich den real existierenden Gefahren und Problemen stellen.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Bäume abgestorben...


Komisch. Ich kenne ganze Wälder.




> Glaubst du ernsthaft, du kannst sichere Atomkraftwerke so extrem billig betreiben, dass andere Staaten sich lieber in Abhängigkeit begeben und ihren Strom importieren, anstatt selbst welche zu bauen?


Das scheint möglich zu sein. Unsere europäischen Nachbarn machen es ja vor und freuen sich jetzt schon auf unseren Atomausstieg, weil sie genau wissen, daß uns nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als deren Strom zu importieren, wenn wir keine Kernkraft nutzen wollen und gleichzeitig auch Kohlekraftwerke ablehnen. Alle anderen Lösungen sind (im Moment noch) viel zu kostspielig.



> Vertuschung und unter den Teppich kehren macht Atomkraft nicht sicherer - ganz gleich, ob in Frankreich, Krümmel, Asse oder Tschernobyl. Früher oder später muss man sich den real existierenden Gefahren und Problemen stellen.



Das stimmt wohl. Man muß sich aber auch dem real existierenden Problem stellen, Strom zu bekommen. Und da wird der Bedarf in den nächsten Jahren ganz sicher nicht sinken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das scheint möglich zu sein. Unsere europäischen Nachbarn machen es ja vor und freuen sich jetzt schon auf unseren Atomausstieg, weil sie genau wissen, daß uns nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als deren Strom zu importieren, wenn wir keine Kernkraft nutzen wollen und gleichzeitig auch Kohlekraftwerke ablehnen. Alle anderen Lösungen sind (im Moment noch) viel zu kostspielig.



Noch exportieren wir einiges an Strom.
Und "noch zu kostspielig" kann, im Vergleich zu den Folgekosten der Atomenergie, wohl kaum etwas sein. Jeder Cent, der darein gesteckt wird, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und jeden Tag, den wir warten, in zukunftsfähige Energien zu investieren, verursacht in Zukunft zusätzliche Ausgaben.



> Das stimmt wohl. Man muß sich aber auch dem real existierenden Problem stellen, Strom zu bekommen. Und da wird der Bedarf in den nächsten Jahren ganz sicher nicht sinken.



Man muss sich auch dem real existierendem Problem stellen, eine überlebenswichtige Umgebung zu sichern.
Meine Priorität liegt klar beim Überleben, nicht bei einer weiteren Steigerung des Stromverbrauches.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch exportieren wir einiges an Strom.
> Und "noch zu kostspielig" kann, im Vergleich zu den Folgekosten der Atomenergie, wohl kaum etwas sein. Jeder Cent, der darein gesteckt wird, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und jeden Tag, den wir warten, in zukunftsfähige Energien zu investieren, verursacht in Zukunft zusätzliche Ausgaben.


 
Tja, aber solange denken Energieunternehmen nicht, denen interessiert nur das, was sie um Augenblick damit verdienen können. Um mögliche Folgekosten oder die Endlagerung überhaupt, interessieren die sich eh nicht. Das wird großzügig dem Staat überlassen. 
Man beachte, dass die Energieunternehmen daran interessiert sind, gerade die alten Atomanlagen länger laufen lassen zu können, denn daran verdienen sie wirklich Geld. Sie wollen sogar die neuen eher aufgeben und die alten dafür länger laufen lassen.
Das kann ja nicht wahr sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch dem real existierendem Problem stellen, eine überlebenswichtige Umgebung zu sichern.
> Meine Priorität liegt klar beim Überleben, nicht bei einer weiteren Steigerung des Stromverbrauches.


 
Dass der Energiebedarf weltweit zumnimmt auch weiterhin zunehmen wird, steht außer Frage, immer mehr Menschen wollen immer besser leben können und dafür brauchen sie Energie.
Und wir können ja den anderen nicht vorschreiben, dass sie auf ihre Autos, Fernseher und warme Häuse verzichten sollen, damit wir so weiterleben können wie jetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber solange denken Energieunternehmen nicht, denen interessiert nur das, was sie um Augenblick damit verdienen können. Um mögliche Folgekosten oder die Endlagerung überhaupt, interessieren die sich eh nicht. Das wird großzügig dem Staat überlassen.



Und der nimmt es großzügig an...



> Dass der Energiebedarf weltweit zumnimmt auch weiterhin zunehmen wird, steht außer Frage, immer mehr Menschen wollen immer besser leben können und dafür brauchen sie Energie.
> Und wir können ja den anderen nicht vorschreiben, dass sie auf ihre Autos, Fernseher und warme Häuse verzichten sollen, damit wir so weiterleben können wie jetzt.



Wir können es anderen nicht.
Aber die Natur kann und wird es anderen vorschreiben, komme was wolle. Derjenige, der am schlechtesten darauf eingestellt ist, wird die größten Probleme bekommen - weswegen ich dafür plädiere, dass wir uns vorschreiben, vernünftig zu werden. Das können wir nämlich.
Mittelfristig sorgt das auch dafür, dass unserer Lebensstandard steigt (anstatt zu sinken), da wir dann nämlich die Technologie haben, die andere dringend benötigt werden. In Teilen ist das heute z.B. bei der Wind- und Solarbranche zu erkennen, wo Deutschland (noch) weltweit an der Marktspitze dabei ist.
Aber anstatt solche Potentiale auszubauen und in die Zukunft zu investieren, retten wir lieber Tochterfirmen amerikanische Großkonzerne, bezuschussen veraltete Automodelle, subventionieren Kohlebergbau und investieren in CCS, damit noch ein zweiter Weg besteht, mit veralteter Technik tödliche Gefahren für zukünftige Generationen zu schaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2009)

Da kann man dann auch die Frage stellen, wen man eher subventionieren sollte, die Energiegewinnung aus Kohl, Gas/Öl, Atomkraft oder Wind/Wasser/Solar?
Die einen halten die Hand auf, die anderen mehr, die dritten wollen auch ein Stück haben und alle sind sich einig, dass sie die Zukunft sind.
Und die Regierung gibt ordentlich, weil sie ja auch ein wenig an sich selbst denkt und später einen tollen Job haben möchte.
Wie war das nochmal, jeder Arbeitsplatz in Deutschland in Sachen Kohleabbau wird mit 60.000 Euro im Jahr subventioniert?
Oder ist das inzwischen nicht schon mehr?


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch exportieren wir einiges an Strom.



Dieser Stromexport wird aber ausschließlich von den vielen neuen Wind- und Solaranlagen etc. getragen. Diese sind aber nicht in der Lage eine, entsprechende Grundlast bereitzustellen und witterungsabhängig zu funktionieren. Um eine wirklich zuverlässige Stromversorgung realisieren zu können, muß jedes KW Kapazität, das durch umweltabhängige Energiegewinnung bereitgestellt wird, mit einem KW theoretischer Kapazität herkömmlicher Kraftwerke aufgewogen werden, das im Notfall einen Ausfall auffangen kann, damit man nicht plötzlich im Dunkeln steht, wenn Sonne und Wind sich mal nicht zeigen sollten.



> Und "noch zu kostspielig" kann, im Vergleich zu den Folgekosten der Atomenergie, wohl kaum etwas sein. Jeder Cent, der darein gesteckt wird, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und jeden Tag, den wir warten, in zukunftsfähige Energien zu investieren, verursacht in Zukunft zusätzliche Ausgaben.


Das ist Spekulation. Im Moment sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als hätte eine mächtige Klima-Mafia genug Regierungen mittels ungesicherter Vermutungen international überzeugt, ihren Bürgern Sand in die Augen zu streuen, um schön ihre Pöstchen zu sichern und Forschungsaufträge abzugreifen. Mehr steckt da augenscheinlich wirklich nicht hinter.




> Man muss sich auch dem real existierendem Problem stellen, eine überlebenswichtige Umgebung zu sichern.
> Meine Priorität liegt klar beim Überleben, nicht bei einer weiteren Steigerung des Stromverbrauches.


Beides ist unvermeidbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die Natur kann und wird es anderen vorschreiben, komme was wolle. Derjenige, der am schlechtesten darauf eingestellt ist, wird die größten Probleme bekommen - weswegen ich dafür plädiere, dass wir uns vorschreiben, vernünftig zu werden. Das können wir nämlich.



Das ist wieder Spekulation. Wenn es nicht so kommt, haben wir Unsummen in den Sand gesetzt.



> Mittelfristig sorgt das auch dafür, dass unserer Lebensstandard steigt (anstatt zu sinken), da wir dann nämlich die Technologie haben, die andere dringend benötigt werden. In Teilen ist das heute z.B. bei der Wind- und Solarbranche zu erkennen, wo Deutschland (noch) weltweit an der Marktspitze dabei ist.


Da greift dann wieder der Mechanismus, den ich oben skizziert habe: Sicherung von Macht, Forschungsgeldern und allgemeinen wirtschaftlichen Interessen.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch kein absolut begeisterter Fan von Kernkraftwerken, weil sie gefährlich sind, aber solange Kohlekraftwerke ganz, ganz böse sind und Energie aus unsteten Quellen nicht sinnvoll gespeichert werden kann, gibt es keine Alternative.

Man kann sich momentan also entscheiden: CO2-Vermeidung und Kernkraft, oder keine CO2-Vermeidung und keine Kernkraft. Ich persönlich würde letzteres vorziehen, aber die Mehrheit sieht das wohl leider anders.


----------



## Bucklew (8. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das scheint möglich zu sein. Unsere europäischen Nachbarn machen es ja vor und freuen sich jetzt schon auf unseren Atomausstieg, weil sie genau wissen, daß uns nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als deren Strom zu importieren, wenn wir keine Kernkraft nutzen wollen und gleichzeitig auch Kohlekraftwerke ablehnen. Alle anderen Lösungen sind (im Moment noch) viel zu kostspielig.


Selbst im Hochsommer (maximale Netzlast durch Klimaanlagen & Co) haben wir noch Strom exportiert. Bis wir Strom aus Frankreich importieren wird noch eine laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Zeit vergehen. Wir werden auch natürlich unsere Kohlevorkommen noch ausschöpfen, das gibt genug Grundlast bis 2040 und weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kann man dann auch die Frage stellen, wen man eher subventionieren sollte, die Energiegewinnung aus Kohl, Gas/Öl, Atomkraft oder Wind/Wasser/Solar?
> Die einen halten die Hand auf, die anderen mehr, die dritten wollen auch ein Stück haben und alle sind sich einig, dass sie die Zukunft sind.



Aber 3 von diesen 6, die "die Zukunft" sind, sind auf schnell zur Neige gehende Ressourcen angewiesen...




Icejester schrieb:


> Dieser Stromexport wird aber ausschließlich von den vielen neuen Wind- und Solaranlagen etc. getragen. Diese sind aber nicht in der Lage eine, entsprechende Grundlast bereitzustellen und witterungsabhängig zu funktionieren. Um eine wirklich zuverlässige Stromversorgung realisieren zu können, muß jedes KW Kapazität, das durch umweltabhängige Energiegewinnung bereitgestellt wird, mit einem KW theoretischer Kapazität herkömmlicher Kraftwerke aufgewogen werden, das im Notfall einen Ausfall auffangen kann, damit man nicht plötzlich im Dunkeln steht, wenn Sonne und Wind sich mal nicht zeigen sollten.



Die Kapazitätsangaben für Wind- und Solarkraft, anhand deren Potential berechnet werden, gehen vom Durchschnitt aus - d.h. leichte Bewölkung und normaler Wind. Und das auch zu Recht, denn dass in ganz Deutschland keinerlei Sonne scheint, passiert nur einmal am Tag und das gar kein Wind weht, ist genauso wahrscheinlich, wie ein kritischer Störfall in allen AKWs zur gleichen Zeit.
Im Moment exportieren wir jedenfalls rund um die Uhr Strom - dieses Potential dreckiger Energieträger könnten wir sofort abschalten, negative Folgen hätte das nur für die Gewinne der Stromkonzerne.
Ein weiteres erhebliches Potential bieten die existierenden Speichertechniken. Es ist nämlich weiterhin so, dass wir Speicherbecken nutzen müssen, um den nächtlichen Stromüberschuss der AKWs auf den Tag zu verlagern. Mit 12 Stunden Versatz hat man einen prima Speicher für Solarenergie. Ähnliches Potential besteht z.T. bei der Großindustrie, die auch viel in die Optimierung auf billigen Nachtstrom gesteckt hat.
Unser Probelm ist nicht Grund-, sondern Spitzenlast. In sofern sind weitere Investitionen in auschließlich Grundlasttaugliche AKWs und Kohlekraftwerke, wie sie zur Zeit deutschlandweit angedacht oder getätigt werden, absoluter Schwachsinn.
Als ""Brückentechnologie"" brauchten wir wenn dann Gas- und Ölkraftwerke. Praktischerweise lassen die sich später auch auf die "Bio-" Varianten umstellen. (und für den Anfang könnte man vielleicht aufhören, in der ganzen Nordsee Erdgas abzufackeln) 



> Das ist Spekulation. Im Moment sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als hätte eine mächtige Klima-Mafia genug Regierungen mittels ungesicherter Vermutungen international überzeugt, ihren Bürgern Sand in die Augen zu streuen, um schön ihre Pöstchen zu sichern und Forschungsaufträge abzugreifen. Mehr steckt da augenscheinlich wirklich nicht hinter.



Da muss man keine wilden Hypothesen von mafiösen Strukturen aufstellen.
Politiker denken an die nächste Wahl, große Teile der Bevölkerung ans Erscheinungsdatum der nächsten SportBILD - fertig. In unseren politischen Strukturen gibt es zur Zeit kaum jemanden, der weiter als 2-3, maximal 4 Jahre denkt. ("eigene Rente" mal ausgenommen)
Dementsprechend selten sind Entscheidungen, die dafür sorgen, dass es uns in 20-30-40 Jahren gut geht. Und das ist auch kein neues Problem, wie man an diversen Problemen sieht die wir heute haben und die man vor 40-30-20 Jahren verursacht hat. (und das in den meisten Fällen gegen die Stimmen von Leuten, die vor möglchen Konsequenzen gewarnt haben)



> Beides ist unvermeidbar.



Dann sollte man sich also mal schnell nen Sarg aussuchen gehen?




> Das ist wieder Spekulation. Wenn es nicht so kommt, haben wir Unsummen in den Sand gesetzt.



Dass Öl nicht endlos ist, dass CO2 zu einem Problem wird, dass Radioaktivität nicht gesund und nicht schnell erledigt ist,...  bezeichnest du als Spekulation???

Ich glaube, damit erübrigen sich weitere Diskussionen 




Bucklew schrieb:


> Selbst im Hochsommer (maximale Netzlast durch Klimaanlagen & Co) haben wir noch Strom exportiert. Bis wir Strom aus Frankreich importieren wird noch eine laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Zeit vergehen.



Genaugenommen importieren die Franzosen ganz gerne unseren Strom, wenn ihnen mal wieder das kalte Wasser für ihre AKWs ausgeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber 3 von diesen 6, die "die Zukunft" sind, sind auf schnell zur Neige gehende Ressourcen angewiesen...


 
Öhm, für die Energiekonzerne sind 20 Jahre mehr als nur Zukunft, sind das doch 80 Mal Bilanzen, in denen sie super darstehen. 
Wenn die fossilen Energien zur Neige gehen und man immer mehr Geld investieren muss um an sie zu kommen, dann steigt der Preis für Strom eben immer weiter und dann wird irgendwann das Verbrennen von Öl/Gas stärker subventioniert als Wind/Wasserkraft oder Solartechnik.
Der Staat macht es möglich.


----------



## Bucklew (9. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen importieren die Franzosen ganz gerne unseren Strom, wenn ihnen mal wieder das kalte Wasser für ihre AKWs ausgeht.


Richtig, was auch in Deutschland oftmals passiert. Das verraten einem die stromkonzerne natürlich nicht...


----------



## Icejester (9. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass Öl nicht endlos ist, dass CO2 zu einem Problem wird, dass Radioaktivität nicht gesund und nicht schnell erledigt ist,...  bezeichnest du als Spekulation???
> 
> Ich glaube, damit erübrigen sich weitere Diskussionen



Naja, sieh's mal so:
Als ich in der Grundschule war, erzählte man uns, Öl würde weltweit noch für die nächsten 40 Jahre reichen. Zehn Jahre später auf dem Gymnasium erzählte man uns, es würde noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Heute, also rund 25 Jahre später, reicht es angeblich immer noch für 40 Jahre. Das heißt also, die Schätzung lag damls über 50% daneben. Das wirkt insgesamt nicht sehr glaubwürdig. Oder auf gut deutsch: Verarschen kann ich mich selber. Zumal ich jemanden kenne, der als Geologe in der Öl-Exploration arbeitet und da ganz anderer Ansicht ist, weil die meisten Ölkonzerne Felder kennen, deren Entdeckung sie nicht veröffentlichen, um den Ölpreis hoch zu halten. Es ist also noch wesentlich mehr vorhanden, als man in offiziellen OECD-Berechnungen oder anderen öffentlichen Quellen aufgelistet findet. Auf deren Grundlage wird aber die Reichweite des Ölvorrates berechnet.

Und ich glaube in der Tat nicht, daß CO2 ein Problem darstellt. Meines Erachtens sind diese angeblichen Erkenntnisse über eine CO2-bezogene Klimaveränderung zu 90% Spekulation und zu 10% Erkenntnis. Wenn man sich all die Erklärungen mal genauer ansieht, findet man vieles, was sich gegenseitig widerspricht und in sich unlogisch erscheint. Außerdem scheint CO2 in der Atmosphäre dem zu unterliegen, was man in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften das Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenznutzens nennt. Das heißt, jede zusätzliche Einheit freigesetzten Gases wirkt sich weniger aus als die davor. Die momentane Panikmache ist damit meines Erachtens völlig sinnlos und kontraproduktiv. Man sollte dabei auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten, daß man in den 70er Jahren noch Angst vor der nächsten Eiszeit hatte, weil man meinte, eine generelle Abkühlung beobachten zu können.

Und nein, Radioaktivität ist sicherlich ungesund und nicht schnell erledigt. Darüber müssen wir nicht streiten. Wer sich allerdings der Kohle aus Prinzip verweigern will, obwohl sie vor den eigenen Füßen liegt, hat nicht viele andere Optionen. Biokraftstoffe sind langfristig keine Lösung. Sie erscheinen zwar erst einmal wunderbar umweltfreundlich, dabei wird aber nicht bedacht, daß erstens ein Feld, auf dem schnellwachsende Pflanzen zum Zweck der Energiegewinnung angebaut werden, wesentlich weniger zu einer gesunden Umwelt beiträgt als ein naturbelassens Stück Landschaft, und zweitens die Energie der Pflanzen nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum kommt, sondern zum großen Teil der Erde entnommen wird. Ein großlächiges Umschwenken auf pflanzliche Energieträger wird die Böden innerhalb gar nicht so langer Zeit furchtbar auslaugen und irgendwann unfruchtbar machen, weil die Nährstoffe nicht in Form toter Pflanzenteile wieder in den Kreislauf zurückkehren. Jetzt wirst Du wahrscheinlich sagen: "Aber man kann doch Düngen!" Ja, kann man. Ist aber auch nicht umweltfreundlich und die Umweltschäden, die durch regelmäßiges Düngen gerade im Wasserkreislauf angerichtet werden, sind wesentlich heftiger und realer als jede vermutete Klimaveränderung durch CO2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Naja, sieh's mal so:
> Als ich in der Grundschule war, erzählte man uns, Öl würde weltweit noch für die nächsten 40 Jahre reichen. Zehn Jahre später auf dem Gymnasium erzählte man uns, es würde noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Heute, also rund 25 Jahre später, reicht es angeblich immer noch für 40 Jahre. Das heißt also, die Schätzung lag damls über 50% daneben. Das wirkt insgesamt nicht sehr glaubwürdig. Oder auf gut deutsch: Verarschen kann ich mich selber.


 
Tja, das ist ebenso mit Schätzungen, früher ging man auch nicht davon aus, dass man derartige Techniken hat wie jetzt um schneller und effektiver Öl fördern zu können.
Ich will es mal so ausdrücken, beim stetig wachsendem Verlangen nach Öl ist eine dauerhafte Versorgung über längere Sicht nicht gewährleistet, mal außen vor, wie lang diese längere Sicht nun ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und ich glaube in der Tat nicht, daß CO2 ein Problem darstellt. Meines Erachtens sind diese angeblichen Erkenntnisse über eine CO2-bezogene Klimaveränderung zu 90% Spekulation und zu 10% Erkenntnis. Wenn man sich all die Erklärungen mal genauer ansieht, findet man vieles, was sich gegenseitig widerspricht und in sich unlogisch erscheint. Außerdem scheint CO2 in der Atmosphäre dem zu unterliegen, was man in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften das Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenznutzens nennt. Das heißt, jede zusätzliche Einheit freigesetzten Gases wirkt sich weniger aus als die davor. Die momentane Panikmache ist damit meines Erachtens völlig sinnlos und kontraproduktiv. Man sollte dabei auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten, daß man in den 70er Jahren noch Angst vor der nächsten Eiszeit hatte, weil man meinte, eine generelle Abkühlung beobachten zu können.


 
Öhm, das ist leider nicht richtig.
Man kann sehr gut nachweisen, dass die Temperatur der Erde seit dem Beginn der industriellen Revolution stärker gestiegen ist als früher.
Dass wir uns immer noch in einer Warmphase nach einer Eiszeit befinden ist klar. Aber dennoch steigen die Temperaturen eben nicht so schnell wie jetzt.
CO² ist ein Antreiber dafür, aber eben nicht der einzige. Wasserdampf hat auch seine Auswirkungen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und nein, Radioaktivität ist sicherlich ungesund und nicht schnell erledigt. Darüber müssen wir nicht streiten. Wer sich allerdings der Kohle aus Prinzip verweigern will, obwohl sie vor den eigenen Füßen liegt, hat nicht viele andere Optionen. Biokraftstoffe sind langfristig keine Lösung. Sie erscheinen zwar erst einmal wunderbar umweltfreundlich, dabei wird aber nicht bedacht, daß erstens ein Feld, auf dem schnellwachsende Pflanzen zum Zweck der Energiegewinnung angebaut werden, wesentlich weniger zu einer gesunden Umwelt beiträgt als ein naturbelassens Stück Landschaft, und zweitens die Energie der Pflanzen nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum kommt, sondern zum großen Teil der Erde entnommen wird. Ein großlächiges Umschwenken auf pflanzliche Energieträger wird die Böden innerhalb gar nicht so langer Zeit furchtbar auslaugen und irgendwann unfruchtbar machen, weil die Nährstoffe nicht in Form toter Pflanzenteile wieder in den Kreislauf zurückkehren. Jetzt wirst Du wahrscheinlich sagen: "Aber man kann doch Düngen!" Ja, kann man. Ist aber auch nicht umweltfreundlich und die Umweltschäden, die durch regelmäßiges Düngen gerade im Wasserkreislauf angerichtet werden, sind wesentlich heftiger und realer als jede vermutete Klimaveränderung durch CO2.


 
Die Bereitstellung der Kohle für die Verbrennung, gerade bei uns in Deutschland, ist aber mit sehr hohen Kosten verbunden.
Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller, die Kohle erst mal in der Erde zu lassen und nach was anderem Forschen?
Kohle kann man auch noch fördern, wenn sie wirklich gebraucht wird, nur die Politik schreckt davon zurück den Kohlestecker zu ziehen.

Die fossilen Energien haben in der Tat ihre Schuldigkeit getan und CO² aus der Atmosphäre genommen und sie gebunden, leider aber nicht jetzt, sondern viele Millionen Jahre zuvor.
Pflanzen nehmen das CO² auf, wachsen damit, wenn man daraus Trreibstoff macht, hat man einen recht guten Ausgleich zwischen CO² entnommen und genommen.
Dass Monokulturen im Pflanzenbereich schädlich sind, ist ja unbestritten, daher ist es sinnvoll, mehrere Arten gemischt anzubauen als nur ein Feld mit Raps oder was auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Naja, sieh's mal so:
> Als ich in der Grundschule war, erzählte man uns, Öl würde weltweit noch für die nächsten 40 Jahre reichen. Zehn Jahre später auf dem Gymnasium erzählte man uns, es würde noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Heute, also rund 25 Jahre später, reicht es angeblich immer noch für 40 Jahre. Das heißt also, die Schätzung lag damls über 50% daneben.



Jein.
Zum einen erfolgten die Schätzungen damals auf anderer Grundlage. Man ging von den Ölvorkommen aus, die man kannte - aber natürlich werden immer mal neue entdeckt. Heute berücksichtigt man das und bezieht die Menge ein, die, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Zahl der Neuentdeckungen weiterhin so abnimmt, wie bisher, noch gefunden werden wird. Zum anderen wurde bei den damaligen Verbrauchsschätzungen nicht der steigende Ölpreis berücksichtigt. Der hat sich in diesem Zeitraum nämlich verXfacht (20fach?), so dass heute Vorkommen ausgebeutet werden, die damals als nicht wirtschaftlich nutzbar ausgeklammert wurden. Auch diesen Rechenfehler macht man heute nicht mehr. Deswegen sagt ja auch niemand, dass das Öl irgendwann alle sein wird - es wird gesagt, dass es knapp wird. Und ZU teuer.
Denn unser heutiges Wirtschaftsystem verträgt keinen hohen Ölpreis. Bereits heute werden die daraus resultierende Nachteile sichtbar. Mittelfristig wird insbesondere der Transport von Material und Personen, wie wir ihn heute kennen und wie er für eine globalisierte Weltwirtschaft unablässlich ist, nicht mehr bezahlbar sein.


(Anm.: Solange die Ölkonzerne zu allen Zeiten gleich gelogen haben, sollten die Rechnungen gegenüber Verfälschungen robust sein, da es keine Rolle spielt, wann die Entdeckung von Vorkommen bekannt geben wird. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Abstand immer gleich ist, so dass eine Abnahme in den Bekanntgaben mit der Abnahme der Entdeckungen korreliert)




> Und ich glaube in der Tat nicht, daß CO2 ein Problem darstellt. Meines Erachtens sind diese angeblichen Erkenntnisse über eine CO2-bezogene Klimaveränderung zu 90% Spekulation und zu 10% Erkenntnis. Wenn man sich all die Erklärungen mal genauer ansieht, findet man vieles, was sich gegenseitig widerspricht und in sich unlogisch erscheint.



Ich habe mir viele der Erklärungen recht genau angeschaut und wenig unlogisches und wiedersprüchliches gefunden. In sofern schließe ich mich nicht deinem "Erachten" an, sondern dem von 99+% der Experten weltweit.
Das einzige, wo ich derzeit noch massive Unsicherheiten sehe, ist bei der Frage, ob es nicht längst zu spät und der sich selbst verstärkende Mechanismus in vollem Gange ist.



> Außerdem scheint CO2 in der Atmosphäre dem zu unterliegen, was man in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften das Gesetz des abnehmenden Grenznutzens nennt. Das heißt, jede zusätzliche Einheit freigesetzten Gases wirkt sich weniger aus als die davor. Die momentane Panikmache ist damit meines Erachtens völlig sinnlos und kontraproduktiv.



Natürlich unterliegt es dieser Regelung.
Das Problem ist nur, dass die Menschheit bereits für eine erhebliche Steigerung gesorgt hat und auch wenn die zukünftige pro ppm nicht mehr soviel auswirkt - wir haben das Potential, sie noch einmal zu verdrei bis -vierfachen und werden sie bei dem aktuellen Kurs mindestens verdoppeln.
Das ist kein Pappenstil, vor allem wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie arschkalt es auf der Erde ganz ohne CO2 wäre, d.h. wieviel Wirkung die erste Hälfte hat.



> Man sollte dabei auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten, daß man in den 70er Jahren noch Angst vor der nächsten Eiszeit hatte, weil man meinte, eine generelle Abkühlung beobachten zu können.



Populärwissenschaftliche Magazine hatten in den 70er Jahren Angst vor einer Eiszeit im nordatlantischen Raum.
Fundierte Wissenschaft (auch nur nach damaligen Verhältnissen, die mit recht wenig Messwerten auskommen mussten) findet sich dazu kaum.



> Und nein, Radioaktivität ist sicherlich ungesund und nicht schnell erledigt. Darüber müssen wir nicht streiten.



Aber über die Konsequenzen, die man daraus ziehen muss?




> und zweitens die Energie der Pflanzen nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum kommt, sondern zum großen Teil der Erde entnommen wird.
> ... Jetzt wirst Du wahrscheinlich sagen: "Aber man kann doch Düngen!" Ja, kann man. Ist aber auch nicht umweltfreundlich und die Umweltschäden, die durch regelmäßiges Düngen gerade im Wasserkreislauf angerichtet werden, sind wesentlich heftiger und realer als jede vermutete Klimaveränderung durch CO2.




Äh - soviel Biologie kann man doch gerade noch verlangen, oder?
Für die Produktion von Zucker benötigen Pflanzen lediglich Wasser, CO2 und Licht. Da werden dem Boden keinerlei Nährstoffe entzogen. Bevorzugte Energiepflanzen sind somit gerade die, die diesbezüglich kaum Ansprüche stellen. Wobei das bei guter Planung auch kein Problem wäre - denn die Makro&Mikronäherstoffe, die zusätzlich für den Aufbaue der Pflanze benötigt werden, haben für die energetische Verwertung gar keinen Nutzen und bleiben als Asche zurück. Die kann man als optimal abgestimmten Mineraldünger verwenden.
Und nein: Große Probleme ergeben sich daraus nicht.
Die Probleme durch Überdüngung entstehen aus dem massiven Einsatz von Kunstdünger (hergestellt z.T. unter Verwendung von Erdgas...) und durch die Massen an Jauche, die in der Massentierhaltung anfallen. (die ihrerseits die Nährstoffe in Form von (Kraft)Futter aus z.T. weit entfernten Bereichen importiert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - soviel Biologie kann man doch gerade noch verlangen, oder?
> Für die Produktion von Zucker benötigen Pflanzen lediglich Wasser, CO2 und Licht.


 
Öhm, du meinst jetzt die Kohlenstoffdioxid Assimilation, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2009)

Eigentlich beschreibe ich die Photosynthese, aber natürlich muss die Pflanze das CO2 vorher aufnehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich beschreibe ich die Photosynthese, aber natürlich muss die Pflanze das CO2 vorher aufnehmen


 
Na ja, ein wenig komplizierter ist die Photosynthese schon. 
Ich sage nur oxygene und anoxygene Photosynthese. 
Der Sauerstoff, den die Pflanze dann abgibt, stammt übrigens nicht von Kohlendioxid, sondern vom Wasser.

Ach, du müsstest aber auch noch anfügen, was die Pflanze macht, wenn keine Sonne scheint, sie hört ja dann nicht mit dem Stoffwechsel auf und stellt sich tot.


----------



## Doney (17. September 2009)

warum können wir den ganzen atommüll eigentlich nich einfach auf einen so wie so unmenschlichen planeten schießen? im ernst... das liegt doch nur an dieser verordnung dass man den weltall nich mit derartigen substanzen verschmutzen darf... nonsense wenn man bedenkt dass tonnen von schrott der raumfahrt schon um die erde kreist... wem schadet es denn wenn wir den müll z.b. auf merkur jagen und gut

weil ich find atomenergie is das beste was uns passieren konnte... sonst säßen wir längst im dunkeln


----------



## insekt (18. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> [...]wem schadet es denn wenn wir den müll z.b. auf merkur jagen und gut



Hmmm, oder in die Sonne 
kA ist irgendwie trotzdem nicht sehr weitsichtig oder?
Aber als übergangslösung könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen, wobei ich auch keine Ahnung hab was das sonst für Auswirkungen hat.
Außerdem dürfte das im Moment noch zu teuer sein, von dem Geld was für den Transport draufgeht könnte man viele schöne 0-Energie-Häuser bauen oder Solar- und Windparks.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

Abgesehen von den Sicherheitsproblemen klingt "auf die Sonne schießen" sinnvoll, wie aber bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread erwähnt:
Den ganzen Atommüll auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen würde mehr Energie kosten, als bei seiner Produktion gewonnen wurde.


----------



## Doney (19. September 2009)

mmh... mist... aber atom is nunmal ne gute übergangslösung... atommüll hin oder her... sonst wirds teuer... sobald die erneuerbarebn energien ausreichend erforscht sind gibts garantiert nen weg um den müll von der erde zu bekomm... ich denke es geht eher darum jetzt die energieversorgung zu sichern... ich hab nämlich etwas angst was das bevölkerungswachstum und die schwellenländer angeht... wo soll die ganze energie herkomm? was wir durch forschung reinholn wird durch den enormen Nachfrageanstieg wieder ausgemerzt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2009)

Atommüll ist das, was teuer wird.
Und soviel Forschung ist bei erneuerbaren nicht mehr zu tätigen, man forschelt seit Jahrzehnten rum.
Was fehlt, ist eine passende Infrastruktur und Großserienproduktion, um die Preise zu senken und die Installation zu erleichtern. Und die gibt es warum nicht?
Eben: Weil Milliarden in Großkraftwerke fließen.

Und natürlich ist die Energieversorung bedroht, wenn immer mehr Menschen einen immer höheren Pro-Kopfverbrauch haben wollen. Die Frage ist, wie man dieses Dilemma lösen kann:
1. Verbrauchswachstum stoppen, weitere Entwicklung auf eine Verbrauchsreduzierung richten, so dass der Verbrauch ohne weitere Schäden an Natur und Umwelt gedeckt werden kann.
2. Verbrauch weiter steigen lassen und mit Energieformen gegensteuern, die zunehmend und dadurch immer schneller zu neige gehen.
Letzteres führt dazu, dass man in naher Zukunft noch mehr Energie braucht, aber gar keine Technik bereitstehen hat, um ihn zu decken.


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

eben zweiteres ist aber der fall, bedenkt man doch wies zur zeit läuft... und wie viele länder sich im entwicklungsstand den industrieländern angleichen wollen...

rein theoretisch wäre eine umstrukturierung auf dezentrale energieversorgung mit mehr erneuerbarer energie und höherem wirkungsgrad möglich... würde nicht jeder was vom großen kuchen abhaben wollen... der böse kapitalismus is wie immer schuld ^^


----------



## Bucklew (20. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> rein theoretisch wäre eine umstrukturierung auf dezentrale energieversorgung mit mehr erneuerbarer energie und höherem wirkungsgrad möglich... würde nicht jeder was vom großen kuchen abhaben wollen... der böse kapitalismus is wie immer schuld ^^


Wir werden den Atomausstieg 2020 völlig problemlos hinter uns bringen, das weiß wohl jeder der Ahnung hat und nicht in einem Energiekonzern arbeitet, der sich gern durch eine Verlängerung der Atomkraftwerke weitere Millarden in die Tasche schaufeln würde.


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

sachlich bleiben okay?

ich glaub das jedenfalls erst wenn ichs sehe... meinst du atomausstieg auf EU-Ebene ode in DTL... letzteres klappt hundertprozentig, aufgrund der folgenden Atomstromimporte aus frankreich... schönen dank auch... 

is meine meinung... du hast schon recht: wir könnten die ganze energieversorgung komplett umstülpen... das wäre gar kein problem... aber genau wegen den von dir genannten Energiekonzernen seh ich das als schwierig an... du glaubst doch nich das in der sache alle an einem strang ziehn oder?


----------



## Bucklew (20. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich glaub das jedenfalls erst wenn ichs sehe... meinst du atomausstieg auf EU-Ebene ode in DTL... letzteres klappt hundertprozentig, aufgrund der folgenden Atomstromimporte aus frankreich... schönen dank auch...


Wir importieren keinen Strom aus Frankreich, das ist eine dreiste Lüge. Das Gegenteil ist sogar der Fall: Wir exportieren Strom besonders nach Frankreich, wiel diese speziell im Sommer durch die hohe Grundlast (Klimaanlagen) und durch die unzureichende Kühlung ihre Kernkraftwerke drosseln müssen. 

s.

Frankreich: Importe statt Stromexporte

Ein Drittel der Stromimporte aus Frankreich

Wir exportieren genauso viel wie wir importieren, wir sind einfach nur ein Transitland.



Doney schrieb:


> aber genau wegen den von dir genannten Energiekonzernen seh ich das als schwierig an... du glaubst doch nich das in der sache alle an einem strang ziehn oder?


Genau deswegen zwingen wir die Energiekonzerne mit einem harten Kurs zum Ausstieg. Anders kann man mit der Wirtschaft leider nicht umspringen, wenn man sie nicht zwingen würde, würden die Atromkraftwerke solange laufen bis kein Uran mehr da wäre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. September 2009)

> bis kein Uran mehr da wäre


Was ja auch mal so sein wird.

Bei uns in Österreich gibt es angeblich auch keinen Atomstrom, aber da wir unseren Strom auch von ausländischen Anbietern beziehen können, ist dem leider nicht so.


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

okay langsam überzeugt ihr mich... Oo 

ich war noch nie gegen atomausstieg... nur gegen einen der drastisch und sofort einsetzt...
ich hab einfach meine zweifel... kann man den die 20% atomstrom wirklich einfach ersetzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was ja auch mal so sein wird.



Schätzungen zu Folge wäre es in <40Jahren soweit, wenn der aktuelle Weltstromverbrauch aus Uran gestillt werden sollte.



Doney schrieb:


> okay langsam überzeugt ihr mich... Oo
> 
> ich war noch nie gegen atomausstieg... nur gegen einen der drastisch und sofort einsetzt...
> ich hab einfach meine zweifel... kann man den die 20% atomstrom wirklich einfach ersetzen?



"einfach" ganz sicher nicht, sonst hätte man es (hoffentlich) längst gemacht.
Aber das ist auch nicht die Frage.
Die lautet, ob es einfacher ist, als mit den hochproblematischen Produkten der Kernenergie fertig zu werden.
Die Antwort auf diese Frage ist ein klares "JA". (und das nicht nur, weil es bislang nicht einmal technisch möglich, geschweige denn einfach wäre, Atommüll zu entsorgen)

Und "drastisch" und "sofort" erfolgt der Atomausstieg eigentlich auch nicht, sondern über einen Zeitraum von rund 30 Jahren. Das ist relativ viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass AKWs mit einer Laufzeit von i.d.R. <50Jahren konzipiert wurden und die Kosten für einen Neubau zuzüglich dessen späteren Rückbau nicht deutlich unter den Kosten für andere Kraftwerke liegen. (wohlgemerkt: Diese Rechung berücksichtigt nicht den Brennstoff und die Endsorgung)

D.h. wenn man keine neuen Atomkraftwerke bauen will und keine alten Schrottmeiler länger laufen lassen will (wie es die Energiekonzerne zur Zeit praktizieren), dann handelt es sich de facto um ein Auslaufenlassen der Kernenergie. Man ersetzt altersschwache Anlagen einfach nicht.
Ein schneller/sofortiger Ausstieg, bei dem man zum Beispiel nur noch das Uran aufbraucht, dass bereits vorhanden ist, würde den AKW-Anteil vermutlich innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts auf <5% schrumpfen lassen.


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

na endklich komm zahlen ins spiel ... bei 30 jahren bin ich voll dabei... ich hab nur was dagegen wenn die masse fordert das die kraftwerke in den nächsten jahren ausgemerzt werden... ich wette, dass viele die eine regierung wählen die FÜR atomausstieg ist nicht wissen über welchen zeitraum... in den nächsten 50 jahren sieht die welt ganz anders aus... und die politiker uns jetzt den ausstieg versprechen sind bis dato gar nicht mehr aktiv... 

dazu kommt: ein ausstieg in 30 jahren ist so oder so vorprogrammiert, da sich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit die verarbeitung, förderung etc. von uran bis dato nicht mehr wirtschaftlich lohnt...


----------



## Bucklew (20. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> na endklich komm zahlen ins spiel ... bei 30 jahren bin ich voll dabei... ich hab nur was dagegen wenn die masse fordert das die kraftwerke in den nächsten jahren ausgemerzt werden... ich wette, dass viele die eine regierung wählen die FÜR atomausstieg ist nicht wissen über welchen zeitraum... in den nächsten 50 jahren sieht die welt ganz anders aus... und die politiker uns jetzt den ausstieg versprechen sind bis dato gar nicht mehr aktiv...


Alles weitere kannst du hier nachlesen zu den genauen Regelungen & Co.

Atomgesetz (Deutschland) ? Wikipedia

Im Endeffekt wurde 2000 mit den Energiekonzernen beschlossen die KKW nur noch durchschnittlich 32 Jahre laufen zu lassen, das ganze wurde 2002 dann in ein Gesetz gekippt.


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

dagegen ist nix einzuwenden... doch schneller gehts wohl eher nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schätzungen zu Folge wäre es in <40Jahren soweit, wenn der aktuelle Weltstromverbrauch aus Uran gestillt werden sollte.


 
Das hat man vor 40 Jahren auch schon vom Öl gesagt.
Im Prinzip gibts genug Uran für die nächsten tausend Jahre, es kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Geld man in den Abbau investieren will (ist beim Öl und der Förderung nicht anders).
Bisher hat man die ergiebigen Adern abgebaut, aber es gibt noch andere Ecken, wo es Uran gibt, nur ist der Abbau deutlich teurer.
Aber dank der Subventionierung des Atomstroms in Deutschland und der weltweiten Aufrüstung wird es bald wieder mehr Uranminen geben. 

Schließlich kann man aus Windenergie noch keine Waffentechnologie entwickeln, daher wird sie nicht so gefördert.  
Mal abwarten, bis es irgendwann den ersten Hurrikanwerfer gibt, dann läuft das auch da an.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2009)

> Den ganzen Atommüll auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen würde mehr Energie kosten, als bei seiner Produktion gewonnen wurde.


 
Nein, bei weitem nicht; die Kernenergie ermöglicht es um Größenordnungen mehr Energie aus der gleichen Menge Materie zu erzeugen wie Chemische Reaktionen, wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegen würde könnte das halbwegs wirtschaftlich funktionieren- selbst wenn man die Raketen dafür mit per Kernenergie gespaltenem Wasser (als H2+O2) antreibt; trotz der Ineffizienz heutiger Raketen würde am Ende noch ein fettes Plus an Energie herausspringen

Aber: zu teuer, unnötig und natürlich wie du schon erwähnt hast vor allem gefährlich- heutige Raketen stürzen bei etwa 0,5-1% der Starts ab, zum Teil auch öfter; wenn man jetzt dutzende mit Tonnen von Radioaktivem Müll beladene Raketen pro Jahr abschießt wäre es schon ein Wunder wenn nicht mittelfristig eine davon abstürtzen würde



> bis kein Uran mehr da wäre


 
Das klassische Uran 235 ist nicht der einzige Kernbrennstoff, der in der Natur vorkommt; mithilfe von Brutreaktoren kann auch das viel häufigere Uran 238 genutzt werden wenn auch bei weitem nicht so effektiv; dann bleibt noch Thorium- dieses ist viel häufiger als Uran und könnte, wenn es auch ausgefeilterer Reaktortechnologie bedarf (die spätestens seid den 1970ern praxistauglich existiert, rip HTR-300!) den gesamten aktuellen Energiebedarf der Menscheit für einige tausend (!) Jahre decken; Wiederaufbereitung sei dank kann auch Plutonium und übriges Uran aus ausgebrannten Kernbrennelementen genutzt werden- in der Zwischenzeit sollte die Fusionstechnologie endlich einsatzbereit sein; Die irdischen Vorräte an schwerem Wasserstoff und Lithium sollten für einige hunderttausend wenn nicht sogar Millionen Jahre ausreichen, in der Zwischeinzeit können wir wahrscheinlich mit heute garnicht vorstellbaren Technologien die Rohstoffe anderer Planeten ausbeuten (schauen wir uns z.B. die großen Gasplaneten unseres Sonnensystems an; die bestehen zu einem großen Teil aus "Kernbrennstoff") oder wir haben vielleicht Möglichkeiten zur Technisch nutzbaren Fusion von leichtem Wasserstoff entdeckt (theoretisch ist auch diese deutlich exotherm)
-> Die Kernenergie hat, technischen Fortschritt vorrausgesetzt mindestens das selbe Nachhaltigkeitspotential wie die hochgelobten erneuerbaren Energien- ihre Rohstoffe reichen praktisch für immer und ewig

Außerdem: Nur etwa 1% der Betriebskosten eines Kernkraftwerks entfallen auf den Uranpres; das Zeug ist zwar nicht billig man kann aber aus vergleichsweise winzigen Mengen riesige Mengen Energie erzeugen

Selbst wenn Uran so teuer wie Gold wäre wäre Atomstrom noch wirtschaftlich, wenn der Strompreis steigt sowieso; so gesehen zahlt es sich hier aus auch noch die allerletzten irgendwie verfügbaren Vorkommen auszukratzen was in die Berechnungen kaum einbezogen wird


Und der Müll?
"Dauerzwischenlagern" in einem aufgelassenen Bergwerk bis uns was sinnvolles dafür einfällt; bei heutiger Kerntechnologie wird der "Abfall" bei weitem nicht effektiv ausgebeutet, nichteinmal wenn die Brennstäbe Aufbereitet werden wobei nichteinmal das immer der Fall ist, eine unheimliche Energieverschwendung; der Abfall von heute könnte in 100, 200 oder 1000 Jahren ein wertvoller Rohstoff sein; was hindert uns daran praktisch beliebige Mengen in irgendwelchen alten Bergwerken "dauerzwischenzulagern"?

Das Ziel der Endlagerung ist es ja bekanntlich den Müll irgendwo zu vergraben und zu vergessen; zwischengelagerter Müll wird dagegen meist überirdisch gelagert, andauernd überwacht und kann jederzeit bei Bedarf geborgen und verlegt werden, bei der Dauerzwischenlagerung würde man sich einfach immer die Möglichkeit offenhalten die Lagerug zu überwachen und den Müll bei Bedarf mit akzeptablem Aufwand zu bergen und/oder zu verlegen wobei hier keine derart hohen Geologischen Anforderungen an den Lagerplatz gestellt werden; wenn was schiefgeht (Grundwasser, Geologische Instabilität o.Ä.) verlegt man das Zeug einfach, 2-3 Beampte abzustellen damit sie den Zustand des Lagers überwachen ist im Vergleich zum restlichen Aufwand gleich welcher Form der Energieerzeugung sowieso fast unerheblich.
Außerdem; über welche Mengen reden wir denn hier? Selbst langfristig über nicht mehr als maximal ein paar tausend Tonnen, von der Menge her sollte das absolut kein Problem sein; außerdem ist der klassische Radioaktive Abfall ja auch kein flüchtiges Gas das beim kleinsten Leck sofort in großen Mengen in die Umwelt entweicht, Radioaktive Abfälle bestehen großteils (vor allem solche aus Kernkraftwerken) aus soliden wenn auch Strahlenden Metallen; die verdunsten nicht von selbst

Die Möglichkeit Materie in Energie zu verwandeln ist nunmal die wohl effektivste Möglichkeit der Energieerzeugung, die unsere Naturgesetzte zu bieten haben, davor sollten wir uns nicht verschließen


----------



## Bucklew (21. September 2009)

Superwip schrieb:


> wenn es auch ausgefeilterer Reaktortechnologie bedarf (die spätestens seid den 1970ern praxistauglich existiert, rip HTR-300!)


Das Ding mit seinen zig Störfällen willst du als praxistauglich bezeichnen? 

Gott sei Dank wurd das Ding schon nach nem knappen Jahr abgeschaltet - praxistauglichkeit ist ganz was anderes.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das Ding mit seinen zig Störfällen willst du als praxistauglich bezeichnen?


 
Für mich funktioniert ein Kraftwerk wenn es nutzbare Energie produziert; das ein _Prototyp_ Störfälle hatte, von denen keiner gefährlich war, sollte niemanden wundern


----------



## Bucklew (21. September 2009)

Superwip schrieb:


> Für mich funktioniert ein Kraftwerk wenn es nutzbare Energie produziert; das ein _Prototyp_ Störfälle hatte, von denen keiner gefährlich war, sollte niemanden wundern


Von radioaktiven Aerosolen ist also niemand gefährdet? 

Und der Störfall passierte bereits VOR der kommerziellen Nutzung. Da mag man sich gar nicht ausmalen, was so alles während einer 20 - 30 jährigen Nutzung alles in die Umwelt entlassen worden wäre...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> dagegen ist nix einzuwenden... doch schneller gehts wohl eher nicht



Fordert ja auch (kaum) niemand. 
Es wird nur sehr vehement darauf gepocht, dass diese Regelung auch bezüglich der älteren und problematischeren Kraftwerke eingehalten wird, die den Anfang machen sollen, damit die Atomkraft nach und nach vom Netz geht. Problem: Die sollten den Anfang eigentlich schon gemacht haben, wenn man nach den ursprünglichen Absprachen geht. Aber die Stromkonzerne habe mithilfe von Restkapazitäts-Verlagerungen und ausgedehnten Abschaltperioden dafür gesorgt, dass diese Kraftwerke bis zur Bundestagswahl betriebsbereit sind (oder was immer Vattenfall&Co darunter verstehen), in der (begründeten) Hoffnung, dass Union und FDP den Ausstieg wieder aufheben.




Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, bei weitem nicht; die Kernenergie ermöglicht es um Größenordnungen mehr Energie aus der gleichen Menge Materie zu erzeugen wie Chemische Reaktionen, wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegen würde könnte das halbwegs wirtschaftlich funktionieren- selbst wenn man die Raketen dafür mit per Kernenergie gespaltenem Wasser (als H2+O2) antreibt; trotz der Ineffizienz heutiger Raketen würde am Ende noch ein fettes Plus an Energie herausspringen



Du vergisst das "drumherum".
Wenn wir mit 100% angereichertem Uran arbeiten würden und nur die Spaltprodukte entsorgen müssten, sollte es klappen.
Wir arbeiten aber mit ~3% Anreicherung, womit sich die Masse der Brennstäbe ver33facht. Dazu müssen wir die Strahlung entsprechend abschirmen - nicht nur zum wohle der Gegend um den Startplatz, sonst auch zum Schutz der Techniker vor Ort und um Störungen der Raketen-eigenen Elektronik zu verhindern.
D.h. de facto muss der ganze Castor ins All. Und so ein Castor macht 10 Tonnen Brennstab (=<300kg spaltbares Material) mal eben 130 Tonnen Gesamtmasse.
Und, um die Rechnung endgültig zu schließen, wiederholt sich das ganze auch noch mit den sekundär verstrahlten Materialien. Vor allem Der Reaktorkernbereich&Druckbehälter sind so hochgradig belastet, dass man mit einer enventuell denkbaren Zwischenlagerung nicht hinkäme. Das macht einige 100(0)Tonnen zusätzlich am Ende der Nutzungszeit.

Wenn man sich jetzt mal anguckt, dass eine SaturnV rund 2800 Tonnen Treibstoff verbraucht hat, um 50 Tonnen auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen... 

Das entspricht einem Äquivalent von ca. 120kg Uran235 ursprünglicher Masse. Ein typisches AKW nutzt davon laut Wiki <4%. Also eine komplette Saturn V für die Energiemenge, die bei der Spaltung von 6kg Uran235 frei werden.


Das ganze ohne irgendeine Schutzmaßnahme vor Raketenabstürzen/-explosionen, die wohl zwangsläufig auftreten würden, wenn nach dieser Rechnung mehrere Starts pro Woche benötigt werden, um den weltweit anfallenden Müll zu entsorgen.

(die ökonomische Bilanz mag man sich auch noch mal überdenken)




> Das klassische Uran 235 ist nicht der einzige Kernbrennstoff, der in der Natur vorkommt; mithilfe von Brutreaktoren kann auch das viel häufigere Uran 238 genutzt werden wenn auch bei weitem nicht so effektiv; dann bleibt noch Thorium- dieses ist viel häufiger als Uran und könnte, wenn es auch ausgefeilterer Reaktortechnologie bedarf (die spätestens seid den 1970ern praxistauglich existiert, rip HTR-300!) den gesamten aktuellen Energiebedarf der Menscheit für einige tausend (!) Jahre decken; Wiederaufbereitung sei dank kann auch Plutonium und übriges Uran aus ausgebrannten Kernbrennelementen genutzt werden-



Zur Zeit sieht niemand eine Chance, auf eine sichere Realisierung von Brutreaktoren. Afaik hat seit der französischen Pleite auch niemand mehr dran gearbeitet. Schnelle Brüter sind prinzipbedingt einfach ein Risiko, gegen das Tschernobyl Kinderspielzeug darstellt.
(und das sogar dann, wenn man nicht berücksichtigt, dass Tonnen von waffenfähigem Plutonium, die dabei zwangsläufig oder gezielt anfallen, über kurz oder lang auch in falsche Hände geraten werden)



> Und der Müll?
> "Dauerzwischenlagern" in einem aufgelassenen Bergwerk bis uns was sinnvolles dafür einfällt; bei heutiger Kerntechnologie wird der "Abfall" bei weitem nicht effektiv ausgebeutet, nichteinmal wenn die Brennstäbe Aufbereitet werden wobei nichteinmal das immer der Fall ist, eine unheimliche Energieverschwendung; der Abfall von heute könnte in 100, 200 oder 1000 Jahren ein wertvoller Rohstoff sein; was hindert uns daran praktisch beliebige Mengen in irgendwelchen alten Bergwerken "dauerzwischenzulagern"?



Die Tatsache, dass "irgendwelche alten Bergwerke" maximal für 1,2 ode 10 Jahre ein sicheres Zwischenlager darstellen, speziell ausgebaute und überwachte (Kosten, Kosten) vielleicht für 50 Jahre. Danach sind sie eine massive Gefahr für ihre weitere Umgebung und müssen unter großem Aufwand geräumt werden. Die zurückbleibenden Bergwerke selbst müssten anschließend zuverlässig und aufwendig verfüllt werden - denn Einstürze oder Rutschungen sind in hochgradig kontaminierter Erde ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel.
Selbst die Lagerung in den AKWs selbst erscheint sicherer.



> Das Ziel der Endlagerung ist es ja bekanntlich den Müll irgendwo zu vergraben und zu vergessen; zwischengelagerter Müll wird dagegen meist überirdisch gelagert, andauernd überwacht und kann jederzeit bei Bedarf geborgen und verlegt werden, bei der Dauerzwischenlagerung würde man sich einfach immer die Möglichkeit offenhalten die Lagerug zu überwachen und den Müll bei Bedarf mit akzeptablem Aufwand zu bergen und/oder zu verlegen wobei hier keine derart hohen Geologischen Anforderungen an den Lagerplatz gestellt werden; wenn was schiefgeht (Grundwasser, Geologische Instabilität o.Ä.) verlegt man das Zeug einfach, 2-3 Beampte abzustellen damit sie den Zustand des Lagers überwachen ist im Vergleich zum restlichen Aufwand gleich welcher Form der Energieerzeugung sowieso fast unerheblich.
> Außerdem; über welche Mengen reden wir denn hier? Selbst langfristig über nicht mehr als maximal ein paar tausend Tonnen, von der Menge her sollte das absolut kein Problem sein; außerdem ist der klassische Radioaktive Abfall ja auch kein flüchtiges Gas das beim kleinsten Leck sofort in großen Mengen in die Umwelt entweicht, Radioaktive Abfälle bestehen großteils (vor allem solche aus Kernkraftwerken) aus soliden wenn auch Strahlenden Metallen; die verdunsten nicht von selbst



Müssen aber trotzdem gut verpackt werden, was die Masse -siehe oben- verfielfacht.
Die Frage ist also, wie lange man diese 100tausenden Tonnen (allein für die BRD) unter Bewachung in hoffentlich reichlich zur Verfügung stehenden Berkwerken (aktuellen Bilanz der Suche: 2 von 2 Anlagen, die sogar "für ewig" sicher sein sollten, waren es nichtmal für ein halbes Jahrhundert) einlagern muss, wieviele Wechsel an einen neuen Standort dabei auf Dauer nötig sind, wieviel Personal und Baumaßnahmen für die Vor- und Nachbereitung und was das alles unterm Strich über die wirklich Kosten pro kg aussagt.


----------



## Doney (21. September 2009)

vielleicht wird ja doch einfach mal ein riesiges loch in den erdmantel gebohrt in den jeder seinen müll schmeißen kann...^^

spaß beiseite... atommüll von der erde runter in ca. 100 jahren wenn eine brauchbare umstellung auf andere energien erfolgt ist erscheint mir immernoch die plausibelste lösung Oo... kernkraft ist nicht zukunftsfähig... dass kann wohl jeder bestätigen der keine möglichkeit parat hat den müll auf die venus zu jagen... doch kernkraft is trotz allem ne gute übergangsalternative... 

ich meine... alle die das  hier lesen können konsumieren gerade strom und wollen den möglichst billig und ohne probleme...


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich meine... alle die das  hier lesen können konsumieren gerade strom und wollen den möglichst billig und ohne probleme...


dafür ist kernkraft aber der falsche weg. weil eben sehr teuer und problem behaftet.


----------



## Superwip (22. September 2009)

Teuer ist Kernkraft wirklich nicht, jedenfalls billiger als die meisten regenerativen Energiequellen

Der radioaktive Müll ist zwar gefährlicher als die Abgase von Verbrennungskraftwerken fällt aber in vergleichsweise lächerlich geringen Mengen und dann auch noch in Form von massiven Metallen an- Abgase von Verbrennungskraftwerken verschmutzen die Umwelt- Atommüll nicht- weil er eben vergleichsweise einfach gelagert werden kann (einfach im Vergleich zu Abgasen)
Wenn Kernkraft richtig eingesetzt wird ist sie absolut umweltfreundlich- mir sind kleine Mengen sehr gefährlicher Abfall der nicht in die Natur kommt bei weitem lieber als riesige Mengen an weniger gefährlichen Abfalls der aber 1:1 in die Natur geblasen wird

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kernenergie daher die definitiv bessere Alternative zu chemischen Fossilen Brennstoffen und ich zweifle daran, dass regenerative Energiequellen jemals den gesamten wachsenden Energiebedarf der Menscheit decken können ohne das eben dieser durch deutlich höhere Preise gebremst wird- höhere Energiepreise sind extrem schädlich für die Wirtschaft; jeder einzelne leidet direkt darunter vor allem aber auch Energieintensive Industrien deren Produkte (etwa Aluminium und vieles mehr und alles was daraus jeweils hergestellt wird) dann ebenfalls schnell teurer werden


----------



## Bucklew (22. September 2009)

Superwip schrieb:


> Teuer ist Kernkraft wirklich nicht, jedenfalls billiger als die meisten regenerativen Energiequellen


Für die Energiekonzerne vielleicht. Schließlich zahlt die Hauptkosten (Bau des AKWs, Versicherung, Uranbeschaffung und -entsorgung, Rückbau usw.) alles der Staat.

Bereits 1993 unter Kohl hat eine Studie die wahren Kosten für Atomstrom berechnet - die kamen damals auf einen summa-sumarum kwh-Preis von 4DM. Heute wohl deutlich mehr als 2€, wenn ich mal zu bedenken gebe, wieviele Millarden in Asse & Co schon verbuddelt wurden.

Und wie einfach man Atommüll lagern kann sieht man ja - die Atomkraft wird seit gut 50 Jahren kommerziell genutzt und es hat noch KEIN EINZIGER staat eine endlagerung gefunden. Ok, außer Russland, die würden das Zeug einfach in irgend nen Bergwerk kippen und zumachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

Superwip schrieb:


> mir sind kleine Mengen sehr gefährlicher Abfall der nicht in die Natur kommt bei weitem lieber als riesige Mengen an weniger gefährlichen Abfalls der aber 1:1 in die Natur geblasen wird



Der Abfall gelangt derzeit aber teilweise in die Natur (und zwar gerade die durchaus anfallenden flüssigen Formen z.B. bei der Aufbereitung) und der Lagerkosten für den Teil, der noch nicht in die Natur gelangt, steigen immer weiter an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2009)

Ich will den Kram mit dem Schnellen Brüter nicht wieder ausgraben, aber klar sein muss bei der Sache, dass die Halbwertszeit von Plutonium bis 80 Millionen Jahre betragen kann.
Der Vorteil ist, dass es selbstwärmend ist, könnte man also super für die Isolation von Häusern benutzen.


----------



## Doney (23. September 2009)

na schön dank  plutonium-fassaden... alles klar


----------



## Sash (23. September 2009)

jo, und das gute ist, danach braucht man kein licht mehr, da man selber grün leuchtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

Plutonium lässt sich immer noch besser abschirmen, als Uran. Und eine Halbwertszeit von ein paar Millionen Jahren ist unter Umständen sogar besser, als eine von ein paar Jahrtausenden.
Denn für die nächsten Millennia wird man das Zeug in beiden Fällen nicht los - aber bei einer langen Halbwertszeit hat weniger Zerfälle pro Zeiteinheit und somit ein niedrigeres Strahlungslevel.
(Jedenfalls in der ersten Zerfallsstufe. In der weiteren Kette kann sich das natürlich wieder ändern. Rund um Tschernobyl sollen die Werte zur Zeit auch eher steigen, weil mitlerweile einige der Stoffe mit mittleren Halbwertszeiten die erste durchlaufen haben, im weiteren Verlauf der Kette jetzt aber Stoffe mit kurzen Halbwertszeiten folgen, die gleich wieder Zerfallen, wodurch deutlich mehr Strahlung in kürzeren Zeiträumen freigesetzt wird)

Das ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass die Grenze zwischen einem schnellen Brüter und einer Plutoniumbombe fließend ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Das Plutonium, das in Schnellen Brütern "gebacken" wird, ist aber Plutonium 238, das eine Halbwertszeit von 3 Jahren hat. Das Plutonium mit der Halbwertszeit von ein paar Millionen ist Plutonium 244, das natürlich vorkommt, aber nicht hergestellt werden kann.
Das Problem beim Schnellen Brüter und auch bei Leichtwasserreaktoren ist doch, dass man relativ wenig spaltbares Material hat.
Beim Leichtwasserreaktor gerade mal 3% Uran 235 (Uran 238 ist nicht spaltbar), das heißt, 97% der Materie in den Brennstäben ist völlig ungenutz.
Beim Brüter wird mehr spaltbares Material hergestellt als benötigt wird, daher eignet er sich auch so gut für die Vorstufe zur Herstellung von Bombenmaterial.
Aber 10% Anteil an Plutonium im Urandioxid reicht natürlich nicht aus, dazu muss es weiter veredelt werden, also angereichert werden, was Gaszetrifugen übernehmen, daher ist der Iran auch sehr an solchen Zentrifugen interessiert. 

Die Japaner bauen gerade einen neuen Brutreaktor. Er wird in der Lage sein, hochreines Plutonium herzustellen (hochrein im Verlgeich zu anderen Brutreaktoren natürlich ). Dadurch wäre man in der Lage, mit deutlich geringeren Mitteln das Plutonium schneller zu veredeln.
Plant Japan eigene Atombomben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

Japan hat bis auf weiteres eine Anti-Atombomben Doktrin und die Bevölkerung steht afaik auch weiterhin dahinter.
Trotzdem wüsste nichts von Planungen (oder auch nur der technischen Möglichkeit) zum Bau von Pu freien Brütern auf Thorium Basis. D.h. das Ding produziert so oder so große Mengen Plutonium, die genutzt werden wollen/sollen. Und da wäre mir kein Plutonium-Reaktortyp bekannt, der mit waffentechnisch unbedenklichen Konzentrationen arbeitet.

Der größte Haken ist und bleibt aber die hochriskante Kerntechnische Auslegung der Brüters selbst, der keinerlei Selbstregulation besitzt, sondern ohne ständige Feinregelung von außen direkt in eine Kernschmelze laufen würde. Eine Kernschmelze mit hohen Plutoniumanteil...
Platz für technische Versagen ist da nicht mehr, was in Anbetracht Schadensbilanz der "sichersten AKWs der Welt" (d.h. deutschen) nicht sehr schön klingt. Zudem gibt es bislang kein leicht zu handhabendes/sicheres Kühlsystem. Flüssigmetall-Systeme haben in diversen militärischen Anwendungen bereits ihre Unzulänglichkeiten bewiesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Japan hat bis auf weiteres eine Anti-Atombomben Doktrin und die Bevölkerung steht afaik auch weiterhin dahinter.
> 
> Ich rede auch nicht davon, dass Japan Morgen einen Schnellen Brüter einschaltet, das würde sich noch 30-40 Jahre dauern, aber trotzdem, wer weiß wie die Welt in 40 Jahren aussieht, wenn alle Länder in Asien aufgerüstet haben?
> 
> Trotzdem wüsste nichts von Planungen (oder auch nur der technischen Möglichkeit) zum Bau von Pu freien Brütern auf Thorium Basis. D.h. das Ding produziert so oder so große Mengen Plutonium, die genutzt werden wollen/sollen. Und da wäre mir kein Plutonium-Reaktortyp bekannt, der mit waffentechnisch unbedenklichen Konzentrationen arbeitet.


 
Hmm, Thorium Brüter, der Uran 233 hegerstellt, sehr lecker, die Idee. 
Hat man ja schon gemacht, aber der Erfolg ist.... ähm, nicht so dolle gewesen. 
Im Prinzip ist ein Thorium Reaktor aber eine super Idee, er brütet sein eigenes Material, beim Schnellen Brüter muss das Plutonium ja erst noch veredelt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der größte Haken ist und bleibt aber die hochriskante Kerntechnische Auslegung der Brüters selbst, der keinerlei Selbstregulation besitzt, sondern ohne ständige Feinregelung von außen direkt in eine Kernschmelze laufen würde. Eine Kernschmelze mit hohen Plutoniumanteil...
> Platz für technische Versagen ist da nicht mehr, was in Anbetracht Schadensbilanz der "sichersten AKWs der Welt" (d.h. deutschen) nicht sehr schön klingt. Zudem gibt es bislang kein leicht zu handhabendes/sicheres Kühlsystem. Flüssigmetall-Systeme haben in diversen militärischen Anwendungen bereits ihre Unzulänglichkeiten bewiesen.


 
Du meinst jetzt den geringeren Anteil an langsamen Neutronen im Vergleich zu Leichtwasserreaktoren?
Oder Natrium als Kühlmittel?
Deswegen ja der Thorium Brutreaktor, bei dem kann keine Kernschmelze entstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt den geringeren Anteil an langsamen Neutronen im Vergleich zu Leichtwasserreaktoren?
> Oder Natrium als Kühlmittel?



Sowohl als auch. Dadurch, dass man mit schnellen Neutronen arbeitet (und die zudem nicht stark verzögert sind), ist der Reaktor eigentlich permanent dabei, aus dem Ruder zu laufen und man muss ständig gegensteuern, damit keine Katastrophe geschieht.
Flüssigmetallkühlung wirft ebenfalls viele Probleme auf, wobei ich gar nicht mal detailiert auf Korrosion und die Katastrophe bei Lecks zum sekundär Kreislauf eingehen will.
Aber einfach die Tatsache, dass der Reaktor permanent laufen muss, ist in Kombination mit einer Technik, die häufigen Bedarf für Notabschaltungen nahelegt, sehr, sehr schlecht. Insbesondere wenn das ganze auch noch kommerziell, d.h. unter finanziellem Druck geschieht.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

bin grad zufällig auf diese aussage gestolpert... stimmt das?

Ein Deutsches Atomkraftwerk ist aufgrund der sehr hohen auflagen ca. 100 mal sicherer als jedes andere Atomkraftwerk WELTWEIT!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

Die Aussage halte ich für unbelegbar bzw. eine reine Behauptung.
Wiederlegbar ist sie aber auch nicht - oder hat der Behauptende eine Definition mitgeliefert, was denn bitte schön "100mal sicherer" ist?
Afaik gab es bislang nur zwei Kernschmelzen weltweit, das reicht wohl nicht für eine Statistik.
Und was Störfälle angeht, existieren sowieso keine internationalen Richtlinien, was wie wo an wen zu melden und wie wichtig ist.

Die deutschen Auflagen sind imho jedenfalls kein Sicherheitsgarant. Dafür sind sie 1) zu lückenhaft (z.B. Schutz vor größeren terroristischen Angriffen) und 2) mangelt es massiv an der Durchsetzung.
Unabhängige Kontrollen sind selten (und fördern dann z.T. in einem Jahrzehnte alten Kraftwerk Fehler zu Tage, die beim Bau gemacht wurden!), die Angaben der Betreiber unzuverlässig und selbst Betreiber, die nachweislich Informationen zurückgehalten (=gelogen) haben, behalten ihre Betriebserlaubniss. Die Anforderungen an alte Anlagen werden zudem im Zuge von "Bestandsschutz" heruntergeschraubt.

Mal im Ernst: Wenn Kernkraftwerke, die innerhalb 3 Jahren gerademal 3 Wochen lang in einem Zustand waren, in dem sie Strom produzieren könnten, 100mal sicherer sind, als andere - was machen englische AKWs dann eigentlich? Einmal im Jahrzehnt ein Bier warm?
Und wenn eine Gruppe von vielleicht 1 Dutzend Aktivisten den kompletten Anlagenschutz überwinden kann - werden dann die "100mal unsichereren" französischen AKWs regelmäßig von Pekinesewelpen erobert?


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

^^ stand haölt zusammenhangslos da... in einer faktenliste... kein beweis, nix...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> Ein Deutsches Atomkraftwerk ist aufgrund der sehr hohen auflagen ca. 100 mal sicherer als jedes andere Atomkraftwerk WELTWEIT!!!


 
Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man die Auflagen definiert und ob sie der Sicherheit zu Gute kommen oder eher anderen Dingen genügen müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiederlegbar ist sie aber auch nicht - oder hat der Behauptende eine Definition mitgeliefert, was denn bitte schön "100mal sicherer" ist?
> Afaik gab es bislang nur zwei Kernschmelzen weltweit, das reicht wohl nicht für eine Statistik.


 
Genau, so gesehen sind Atomkraftwerke sehr sicher. 
Wobei man den Begriff "Kernschmelze auch erst mal genauer definieren muss, sonst könnte man Störfälle in der Schweiz und in Frankreich noch dazu rechnen und in Harrisburg kam es nicht direkt zur Kernschmelze, eher etwas dazwischen.
Tschernobyl ist in der Tat der einzige Fall, in dem der Reaktor tatsächlich auf Grund eines Super GAUs im Eimer gegangen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich da mal die Frage, wie es mit Störfällen in anderen Krafwerken aussieht.
> 
> Und was Störfälle angeht, existieren sowieso keine internationalen Richtlinien, was wie wo an wen zu melden und wie wichtig ist.


 
Auch wieder richtig, das Umfallen eines Feudeleimers in deutschen Krafwerken wird schon mal als Störfall angesehen.
Das Ausfallen der kompletten Kühlanlage in chinesischen Krafwerken dagegen ist aus sich der Chinesen kein Störfall, weil das alle Nasenlang passiert. 

1978 gabs über China erhöhte Radioaktivität (hab jetzt den Namen der Provinz vergessen). Amerikanische Satelliten sind dann über dem Gebiet gewesen und haben nachgeguckt (die Chinesen sind ja laut chinesicher Regierung völlig offen mit Nachrichten ) und haben eine zerstörte Anlange entdeckt.
Vermutungen liegen im Raum, dass die Chinesen dort mit einem neuen Typ Reaktor Tests gemacht haben, der schwer in die Hose gegangen ist, aber das wurde und wird immer dementiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die deutschen Auflagen sind imho jedenfalls kein Sicherheitsgarant. Dafür sind sie 1) zu lückenhaft (z.B. Schutz vor größeren terroristischen Angriffen) und 2) mangelt es massiv an der Durchsetzung.
> Unabhängige Kontrollen sind selten (und fördern dann z.T. in einem Jahrzehnte alten Kraftwerk Fehler zu Tage, die beim Bau gemacht wurden!), die Angaben der Betreiber unzuverlässig und selbst Betreiber, die nachweislich Informationen zurückgehalten (=gelogen) haben, behalten ihre Betriebserlaubniss. Die Anforderungen an alte Anlagen werden zudem im Zuge von "Bestandsschutz" heruntergeschraubt.


 
Das Problem hiebei ist eben die starke Energielobby, die sorgen sozusagen selbst dafür, wer und wann sie kontroliert.
Trotzdem ist mir das aber immer noch lieber als wenn ich russische Anlagen sehe, wo die alten Brennstäbe einfach in der Tonne im Steinbruch nebenan gelagert werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Wenn Kernkraftwerke, die innerhalb 3 Jahren gerademal 3 Wochen lang in einem Zustand waren, in dem sie Strom produzieren könnten, 100mal sicherer sind, als andere - was machen englische AKWs dann eigentlich? Einmal im Jahrzehnt ein Bier warm?
> Und wenn eine Gruppe von vielleicht 1 Dutzend Aktivisten den kompletten Anlagenschutz überwinden kann - werden dann die "100mal unsichereren" französischen AKWs regelmäßig von Pekinesewelpen erobert?


 
Die Engländer behaupt von sich, dass sie die sichersten Kraftwerke haben, das tun die Franzosen auch.
Die Chinesen sind da genau der gleichen Meinung.
Aber die Chinesen sagen auch, dass ihre Bergwerke sicher sind. 
Bei französischen AKWs und auch bei englischen sind deutlich höhere Sicherheitsstandards was das Betreten der Anlage angeht zu erkennen, gerade im Hinblick auf einen Anschlag.
Wenn die Deutschen nicht mal einen Castor Transport ohne Zwischenfälle über die Bühne bringen können und die Autos im Schanzenviertel reihenweise abgefackelt werden, wie sollen sie dann AKWs schützen können?


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> bin grad zufällig auf diese aussage gestolpert... stimmt das?
> 
> Ein Deutsches Atomkraftwerk ist aufgrund der sehr hohen auflagen ca. 100 mal sicherer als jedes andere Atomkraftwerk WELTWEIT!!!


Die Auflagen haben in Krümmel ja bestens funktioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Auflagen haben in Krümmel ja bestens funktioniert


 
Krümmel hat deswegen so wenig Störfälle, weil es so selten läuft.


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Krümmel hat deswegen so wenig Störfälle, weil es so selten läuft.


Ein Kernkraft ist nicht nur dann gefährlich, wenn es läuft. Auch so können genug Störfälle passieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Jep, der Feudeleimer könnte umfallen.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

feudeleimer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Na ja, keine Ahnung, kann auch eine Trittleiter sein, die gegen die Wand gefallen ist.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

echt hohl^^ gefällt mir


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wobei man den Begriff "Kernschmelze auch erst mal genauer definieren muss, sonst könnte man Störfälle in der Schweiz und in Frankreich noch dazu rechnen und in Harrisburg kam es nicht direkt zur Kernschmelze, eher etwas dazwischen.



Doch, da ist definitiv der Kern geschmolzen. Zum Glück so langsam, dass das Containment gehalten hat. (sieht man mal von der Freisetzung einer ""geringfügigen"" Menge radioaktiver Gase bzw. Dämpfe ab...)




> Trotzdem ist mir das aber immer noch lieber als wenn ich russische Anlagen sehe, wo die alten Brennstäbe einfach in der Tonne im Steinbruch nebenan gelagert werden.



Nur ersetzen unsere AKWs kein einziges in Russland - und das werden sie auch nie.
(außerdem weiß ich nicht, was besser ist: Solider Stein oder feuchtes Salz?)




Doney schrieb:


> feudeleimer?



Für unsere Freunde aus dem südlichen Ausland: Feudel&Eimer

(Umfallen selbiger ist übrigens nicht Meldepflichtig)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch, da ist definitiv der Kern geschmolzen. Zum Glück so langsam, dass das Containment gehalten hat. (sieht man mal von der Freisetzung einer ""geringfügigen"" Menge radioaktiver Gase bzw. Dämpfe ab...)


 
Öhm, nö, es gab eine Teilkernschmelze, aber keine komplette wie in der Ukraine. 
Aber egal, es geht ja letztendlich darum, dass wir endlich wieder Geld in den Thorium Brüter investieren sollten. 
Heute sind die Technologien besser als früher, jetzt klappt das.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur ersetzen unsere AKWs kein einziges in Russland - und das werden sie auch nie.


 
Den Satz finde ich auch immer super von diversen Politikern, wenn die sagen, dass unsere Kraftwerke sicher sind, aber sie kauft keiner. Die Chinesen bauen ihre eigenen, die Amerikaner auch, die Japaner auch usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Umfallen selbiger ist übrigens nicht Meldepflichtig)


 
Ich bin mir dessen nicht so sicher.


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber egal, es geht ja letztendlich darum, dass wir endlich wieder Geld in den Thorium Brüter investieren sollten.
> Heute sind die Technologien besser als früher, jetzt klappt das.


Wir sollten das Geld lieber in erneuerbare Energien stecken, anstatt in die Sackgasse Kernenergie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wir sollten das Geld lieber in erneuerbare Energien stecken, anstatt in die Sackgasse Kernenergie.


 
Ach, erneuerbare Energien können doch ohne Subventionen überhaupt nicht bringen, ist ein Grab ohne Boden wie die Landwirtschaft. 

Einen neuen Schnellen Brüter für alle. Der brütet sein Material selbst, braucht also nicht neu bestückt werden und schon entfallen auch die Lagerung für die alten Sachen.
Ist doch super.


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, erneuerbare Energien können doch ohne Subventionen überhaupt nicht bringen, ist ein Grab ohne Boden wie die Landwirtschaft.


So wie jede andere Energieform auch. Sei es Kohle oder auch Atomstrom. Allerdings sind erneuerbare Energien die Zukunft und je schneller wir dort Fortschritte machen, desto eher wird daraus ein Billionen Geschäft, wenn andere Staat ebenfalls auf erneuerbare Energie setzen werden.

Aber apropos Subventionen: Bereits Anfang der 90er wurde im Auftrag der Kohl-Regierung ausgerechnet, was so eine kwh Atomstrom insgesamt kostet, inkl aller vom Staat getragenen Kosten - es waren schlappe 4 DM. Das man nach all den Millarden die in die Endlagersuche, Castortransporte & Co investiert wurden das ganze heute noch locker 2€ umrechnen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> So wie jede andere Energieform auch. Sei es Kohle oder auch Atomstrom. Allerdings sind erneuerbare Energien die Zukunft und je schneller wir dort Fortschritte machen, desto eher wird daraus ein Billionen Geschäft, *wenn andere Staat ebenfalls auf erneuerbare Energie setzen werden*.


 
Tja, das ist eben das Problem, solange Energiekonzerne und Minengesellschaften das Sagen haben, passiert da nichts. Die OPEC wird auch gewissen Druck ausüben, damit weiterhin Öl gekauft wird.


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eben das Problem, solange Energiekonzerne und Minengesellschaften das Sagen haben, passiert da nichts. Die OPEC wird auch gewissen Druck ausüben, damit weiterhin Öl gekauft wird.


Das wird früher oder später passieren. Vorallem wenn Öl, Gas, Uran & Co immer teurer werden. Norwegen z.B. deckt schon 99% ihres Stromverbrauchs aus erneuerbaren Energien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das wird früher oder später passieren. Vorallem wenn Öl, Gas, Uran & Co immer teurer werden.


 
Dann wird der Abbau und die Bereitstellung von Öl, Kohle und Uran subventioniert.
Bei Kohle klappt das ja schon ganz gut. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Norwegen z.B. deckt schon 99% ihres Stromverbrauchs aus erneuerbaren Energien.


 
Dafür haben sie aber auch den höchsten Pro Kopf Verbrauch alle Industriestaaten.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, wie viele Menschen in Norwegen leben und wie viele in Westeuropa, dann ist der tatsächliche Verbrauch wieder relativ.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen neuen Schnellen Brüter für alle. Der brütet sein Material selbst, braucht also nicht neu bestückt werden und schon entfallen auch die Lagerung für die alten Sachen.
> Ist doch super.



Wobei man hier noch mal auf einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben hinweisen sollte:
Brüter erzeugen zwar unter umständen mehr spaltbares Material, als sie verbrauchen. Aber zum einen erzeugen sie dann nicht mehr viel Energie und zum anderen erzeugen sie einen anderen als den von ihnen selbst genutzten Stoff.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie aber auch den höchsten Pro Kopf Verbrauch alle Industriestaaten.
> Wenn man aber bedenkt, wie viele Menschen in Norwegen leben und wie viele in Westeuropa, dann ist der tatsächliche Verbrauch wieder relativ.



Tjo, aber wenn man für sein Rentensystem eine unendlich wachsende Bevölkerung anstrebt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei man hier noch mal auf einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben hinweisen sollte:
> Brüter erzeugen zwar unter umständen mehr spaltbares Material, als sie verbrauchen. Aber zum einen erzeugen sie dann nicht mehr viel Energie und zum anderen erzeugen sie einen anderen als den von ihnen selbst genutzten Stoff.
> 
> Tjo, aber wenn man für sein Rentensystem eine unendlich wachsende Bevölkerung anstrebt...


 
Du musst das kombiniert betrachten.
Wenn man genügend Schnelle Brüter hat, braucht man sich über ein bröckelndes Rentensystem keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2009)

Nettes Interview zum Thema:
Die Grüne Astrid Schneider über Uran-Importe: "Wir sind beim Uran abhängig" - taz.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

Das ist ja nichts Neues. 
Die weltgrößten Uranminen befinden sich nun mal nicht westliche Länder, interessant ist bloß, dass westliche Konzerne das Uran abbauen und nicht, wie im Falle Russland, der Staat die Hand drauf hat.

Ist ja mit Metallerzen nicht anders, da gibts nur wenige Firmen, die die Preise diktieren können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Die folgenden Posts wurden ~hier ausgekoppelt. (Hatten aber nicht wirklich ein Vorgeplänkel)


----------



## zia (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



belle schrieb:


> Einfach ungegründet aus Überzeugung.
> Spass beiseite:
> 1. -Viele Grüne sind mir EXTREM unsymphatisch, allen voran J. Trittin
> 2. -Atomausstieg schön und gut, aber der Ökostrom ist bestimmt nicht billiger als der Jetzige, oder es wird dann einfach franz. "Atomstrom" gekauft, die haben mehr als genug (wenn da eins hochgeht sind wir eh mit dran, die deutsche Wirtschaft nur mit Ökostrom zu speisen halte ich für gewagt)
> ...



aua, das tut richtig weh. Free the Erzgebirge!
Ich bin für  ein autonomes Erzgebirge mit so symphatischen Leuten wie der Angela und dem Guido und Dir! Dann gibt es einen Nussknacker-Guido und Wurzelzwerg-Angelas und die dürfen dann Ihre Kernkraftwerke ins wunderschöne Erzgebirge stellen, denn Kernkraft ist so sauber wie Kernseife und der olle Trittin, nich, der war ja so doof, der hat gedacht, der Ökostrom ist ja so viel billiger also Kernenergie....  mann mann- was für eine geistige ausbeute, aua.


----------



## belle (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Es gibt auch Leute, deren Stromkosten nicht von Mama gedeckt werden. Außerdem bezog ich das auf die Kosten vom Strom, würde er ausschließlich ökologisch hergestellt. Dann hätten auch Unternehmen ein Problem, denn mit steigenden Betriebskosten werden die Produkte teurer - und sind nicht mehr so konkurrenzfähig auf dem Markt. Das heißt du fliegst dann raus - Personalabbau. Oder Strom würde von billigen ausländischen Kernkraftwerken gekauft. Somit hätten wir mit unserem tollen Ökostrom wieder nichts erreicht. Mitdenken ist angesagt!
Könnte man günstig, dauerhaft und verlässlich Ökostrom herstellen sieht das ganz anders aus. Du darfst nicht nur eine Seite der Medaille sehen. Dass Kernkraft sauber ist habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Naja, das wichtigste ist: Grün wurde verhindert. Diese Partei aus Althipis hat uns in den letzten Jahren den ein oder anderen Krieg gebracht, in welchem wir Besatzungstruppen zur Kolonialisierung von Afghanistan oder Kosovo finanzieren durften.

Neben der Kriegstreiberei ist der Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie lächerlich. Die deutschen Meiler sind die sichersten auf der Welt. Wenn diese Kraftwerke stillgelegt werden, beziehen wir bald unseren Strom aus den tickenden Zeitbomben in Osteuropa.

Dieser Hype um erneuerbare Energieträger ist ein Milliardengrab. 2005 brachten alle Solarkraftwerke auf der Welt die gleiche Menge an Strom wie ein konventionelles Kraftwerk. Und davon sollen jetzt Industrienationen versorgt werden? Es ist wirklich lächerlich, mit welcher selbstverständlichkeit die Grünen abends das Licht anknipsen...

Dazu der Ökowahn. Hat schonmal jemand einen grünen Parteibonzen in einem Kleinwagen gesehen? Fischer oder Tritit sehe ich standesgemäßg immer in einem 7er, einer S-Klasse oder einem A8 vorfahren, die Geräte schlucken bestimmt 10 Liter auf 100km.

Jezt haben wir als kleines Übel Westerwelle und CDU. Muss das kleinere übel immer so groß sein? 

Immerhin haben die Piraten mit 2% einen guten Start hingelegt.


----------



## zia (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

bella, es gibt in diesem Forum auch Erwachsene , die haben ihre Stromkosten schon selbst bezahlt als Du ... hast. 

Bei Ökostrom geht es nicht um Billigblöd, sondern um Nachhaltigkeit und Umweltschutz, vor allem auch für nachfolgende Generationen. 

ich verbleibe mit einem Zitat: "das denken ist rund, damit das denken die richtung wechseln kann."


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



zia schrieb:


> beautibellaschnuckili aus dem erzgebirge, es gibt in diesem Forum auch Erwachsene , die haben ihre Stromkosten schon selbst bezahlt als Du noch in die Windeln gesch... hast.
> 
> Bei Ökostrom geht es nicht um Billigblöd, sondern um Nachhaltigkeit und Umweltschutz, vor allem auch für nachfolgende Generationen.
> 
> ich verbleibe mit einem Zitat: "das denken ist rund, damit das denken die richtung wechseln kann."




wer bitte denkt an die Umwelt wenn der Jetzigen Produzierte Strom 10 Fach billiger ist als der Ökö. In einer Freien Marktwirtschaft geht es um Nachfrage und Angebot....! Jedenfalls in einem Kapitalistischensystem...

Erst wenn die Nachfrage nach Ökö in einer Gesellschaft steigt kann man an einem solchen System denken. 
Wie z.B. Hybrid Autos es gibt etwa 15min Täglich Werbung über Umwelt freundliche Autos aber die Auswahl ist so erschreckend gering.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Bei Ökostrom geht es nicht um Billigblöd, sondern um Nachhaltigkeit und Umweltschutz, vor allem auch für nachfolgende Generationen.



Die Antwort heißt Fusionsenergie. Die verstrahlten Teile (Reaktorwände, das Tritium, etc.) haben ziemlich kurze Halbwertszeiten. Nach 50 Jahren einlagern in einem Bergwerg sind die Abfallprodukte ungefährlich.

Die jetzigen (kleinen) Versuchsreaktoren laufen zum Teil schon über stunden stabil, die größeren starten immerhin. In der nächsten Zeit werden weitere Milliardenteure Reaktoren fertiggestellt, diese werden vermutlich endlich einen positiven Wirkungsgrad haben.

Wind und Sonnenenergie ist für Deutschland unnütz. Wir haben weder viel Wind noch viel Sonne. Als Überbrückung bis zu den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktoren müssen konventionelle Spaltungsreaktoren herhalten. Die Reste können möglicherweise sogar in den Fusionskraftwerken "eingekocht" werden.

Das Problem bei der Sache: Unsere Grünen wissen nichts von Fusionsenergie. Alles mit "Atom" im Wort klingt böse. Der übliche Grünenwähler ist Sozialpädagoge oder Symphatisiant, solche Leute haben traditionell kein überragendes Technikverständnis.

FDP und CDU sind da etwas pragmatischer, man darf die Lobbyarbeit der Energieerzeuger ja auch mal positiv sehen.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Wind und Sonnenenergie ist für Deutschland unnütz. Wir haben weder viel Wind noch viel Sonne. Als Überbrückung bis zu den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktoren müssen konventionelle Spaltungsreaktoren herhalten. Die Reste können möglicherweise sogar in den Fusionskraftwerken "eingekocht" werden.


Atomenergie (also Spaltung, nicht Fusion) ist sowohl ökologischer als auch volkswirtschaftlicher Unsinn. Zumal auch die Uranvorräte nicht unendlich verfügbar sind. Der Atomausstieg (zumal technisch absolut machbar) ist richtig und wird hoffentlich auch fortgesetzt.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Der übliche Grünenwähler ist Sozialpädagoge oder Symphatisiant, solche Leute haben traditionell kein überragendes Technikverständnis.


Die Grünen sind die Partei mit dem höchsten Wählerdurchschnitteinkommen. Das sind nicht nur Pädagogen, da sind auch viele Leute mit wirklich viel Ahnung hinter.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Atomenergie (also Spaltung, nicht Fusion) ist sowohl ökologischer als auch volkswirtschaftlicher Unsinn. Zumal auch die Uranvorräte nicht unendlich verfügbar sind. Der Atomausstieg (zumal technisch absolut machbar) ist richtig und wird hoffentlich auch fortgesetzt.



Die Uranvorräte reichen alleine (!) um den Energiebedarf der Welt für ca 20 Jahre zu decken (laut energiekrise.de). Zusammen mit fossilen Brennstoffen reicht das bis zu einer Einführung von Fusionskraftwerken.

Uran ist spottbillig, alleine die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen kosten Geld. Ein Kraftwerk verbrennt knapp 20 Kilo Uran im Jahr, die Kosten sind also endlich. Da ist Kohle oder Gas schon deutlich teurer.

Desweiteren ist Atomkraft die sauberste Energieform die es gibt. Gerade 1 Prozent der Strahlenbelastung kommt durch Kernwaffentests und Atomkraftwerke. 40 Prozent kommt durch medizinische Anwendung, der Rest kommt fast vollständig durch die Eigenstrahlung von Erde und Kosmos. Auf der Basis über ökologische Schäden zu reden ist Quark, im Vergleich zu der Abgasbelastung in China ist sogar Tchernobyl ein Witz.

Ohne deutschen Atomstrom bekommen wir billigen Ost oder Franzosenstrom. Du solltest dir mal die Kraftwerke in diesen Ländern anschauen, hier eine interssante Doku über ein zur Zeit betriebenes Werk in der Nähe von Tschernobyl:

YouTube - Pripyat - Leben und Arbeiten bei Tschernobyl 07

da kriegt man wirklich Angst. Karottensaft gegen Strahlenschäden, überall liegen kabel, frei zugängliches Reaktorbecken,...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Neben der Kriegstreiberei ist der Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie lächerlich. Die *deutschen Meiler sind die sichersten* auf der Welt.


 
He he he.  



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Wenn diese Kraftwerke stillgelegt werden, *beziehen wir bald unseren Strom* aus den tickenden Zeitbomben in Osteuropa.


 
He he he.  



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Dieser Hype um erneuerbare Energieträger ist ein Milliardengrab. 2005 brachten alle Solarkraftwerke auf der Welt die gleiche Menge an Strom wie ein konventionelles Kraftwerk. Und davon sollen jetzt Industrienationen versorgt werden? Es ist wirklich lächerlich, mit welcher selbstverständlichkeit die Grünen abends das Licht anknipsen...


 
Fossile Energieträger sind also deine Zukunft?
Steinkohle wird nur mit starken Subventionen abgebaut. Wo das Öl/Gas herkommt, muss ich nicht sagen und wer Uran fördert wohl auch nicht. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Dazu der Ökowahn. Hat schonmal jemand einen grünen Parteibonzen in einem Kleinwagen gesehen? Fischer oder Tritit sehe ich standesgemäßg immer in einem 7er, einer S-Klasse oder einem A8 vorfahren, die Geräte schlucken bestimmt 10 Liter auf 100km.


 
Hast du schon mal daran gedacht, dass ein Regierungsvertreter das Land repräsentieren und beschützt werden muss?
Wie soll das denn mit einem Smart gehen? 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Jezt haben wir als kleines Übel Westerwelle und CDU. Muss das kleinere übel immer so groß sein?


 
He he he.  

Westerwelle...... 
Brüderle..... 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Immerhin haben die Piraten mit 2% einen guten Start hingelegt.


 
Stimmt, fand ich auch gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Interessant ist aber, ob sie sich verbessern kann, denn Internet als einzige Botschaft reicht nicht.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die Antwort heißt Fusionsenergie. Die verstrahlten Teile (Reaktorwände, das Tritium, etc.) haben ziemlich kurze Halbwertszeiten. Nach 50 Jahren einlagern in einem Bergwerg sind die Abfallprodukte ungefährlich..


 
He he he.  

Öhm..... .....  

Selten so gelacht.
Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von Kernfusion?
Weißt du, ob man bei den Fusionsanlagen, die es auf der Erde gibt, den gleichen Prozess anwendet, den auch die Sonne benutzt?
Oder doch einen anderen?
Wie sieht es mit der Energieversorgung aus?

Öhm, du weißt also alles über Radioaktivität?
Du weißt alles über Halbwertszeiten? 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die jetzigen (kleinen) Versuchsreaktoren laufen zum Teil schon über *stunden stabil*, die größeren starten immerhin. In der nächsten Zeit werden weitere Milliardenteure Reaktoren fertiggestellt, diese werden vermutlich endlich einen positiven Wirkungsgrad haben.


 
He he he.  
Sie laufen nicht über Stunden stabil, sie laufen über Stunden auf einem Prozess, wo mehr Energie eingebracht werden muss als herauskommt.
Wenn man sie laufen lässt, damit mehr Energie entsteht, brechen sie innerhalb von Sekunden zusammen.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Wind und Sonnenenergie ist für Deutschland unnütz. Wir haben weder viel Wind noch viel Sonne. Als Überbrückung bis zu den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktoren müssen konventionelle Spaltungsreaktoren herhalten. Die Reste können möglicherweise sogar in den Fusionskraftwerken "*eingekocht*" werden.


 
He he he.  

Wir haben eine Menge Wind und mehr Sonne als du denkst. 
Fusionsreaktoren werden auch in 50 oder 100 Jahren nicht nutzbar sein, lieber die Entwicklung in Energien stecken, die auch sinnvoll sind.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Sache: Unsere Grünen wissen nichts von Fusionsenergie. Alles mit "Atom" im Wort klingt böse. Der übliche Grünenwähler ist Sozialpädagoge oder Symphatisiant, solche Leute haben traditionell kein überragendes Technikverständnis.


 
Du weißt also alles über Fusionsenergie? 
Dann klär mich mal auf.
Ich habe nämlich kaum eine Ahnung davon, OK, ein paar Semester Physik hab ich nur studiert und einen Dippel Ing für Kraftwerksentwicklung habe ich auch, aber da kann ich mit deinem Wissen sicher nicht mithalten.  



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> FDP und CDU sind da etwas pragmatischer, man darf die Lobbyarbeit der Energieerzeuger ja auch mal positiv sehen.


 
Warten wir es mal ab, wenn du ein Entlager für Atomabfälle entdeckst, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ich versteh einfach nicht, wie normal denkende leute für die atomkraft sein können... der dreck ist teuer, verdreckt die umwelt, erhöht das risiko für krebs... aber das letzte kann man ja gut verkraften wenn man im erzgebirge wohnt, wo asse und gorleben schön weit weg sind...
auch lustig ist, das die größten befürworter (csu) wohl angst vor strahlung im grundwasser haben und im fernen bayern wohnen. und sogar dafür bescheißen, das die lager in niedersachen gebaut werden. komisch, niedersachsen ist ganz schön weit weg von bayern...
alles 100 GUTE GRÜNDE GEGEN ATOMKRAFT | LESEN hier schön nachzulesen, schön mit quellen und weiteren infos.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ich versteh einfach nicht, wie normal denkende leute für die atomkraft sein können... der dreck ist teuer, verdreckt die umwelt, erhöht das risiko für krebs... aber das letzte kann man ja gut verkraften wenn man im erzgebirge wohnt, wo asse und gorleben schön weit weg sind...
> auch lustig ist, das die größten befürworter (csu) wohl angst vor strahlung im grundwasser haben und im fernen bayern wohnen. und sogar dafür bescheißen, das die lager in niedersachen gebaut werden. komisch, niedersachsen ist ganz schön weit weg von bayern...
> alles 100 GUTE GRÜNDE GEGEN ATOMKRAFT | LESEN hier schön nachzulesen, schön mit quellen und weiteren infos.




er macht keine CO2 Leute müssen nicht in Zechen arbeiten.
Es ist effektiver als die anderen Fossilen Brennstoffen.
Aber der beste ist immer noch gas weil er keine Rückstände (wie z.b. Russ hinterlässt.)


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ne, sauberste und beste ist atom. die dinger müssen nur nach dem neusten und sichersten stand der technik gebaut werden, dann ists super. und wegen der entsorgung, tja einziger hacken, aber kann man auch lösen. alles andere erzeugt abgase und anderen dreck, was nicht gut ist für die umwelt. und ist begrenzt bzw schwer ran zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Sash schrieb:


> ne, sauberste und beste ist atom. die dinger müssen nur nach dem neusten und sichersten stand der technik gebaut werden, dann ists super. und wegen der entsorgung, tja einziger hacken, aber kann man auch lösen. alles andere erzeugt abgase und anderen dreck, was nicht gut ist für die umwelt. und ist begrenzt bzw schwer ran zu kommen.


 
Was ist denn der neueste Stand?
Seit Jahrzehnten sind keine mehr gebaut worden, wie also ist Sicher für dich?

Außerdem, woher kommt das Uran?
Das muss abgebaut werden aus Minen, das Erz muss getrennt werden, Uran 235 muss angereichert werden, da das Uran meist Uran 238 ist.

Sehr viele Fragen, sehr viel ist da offen, wer die Endlagerung bezahlt auch nicht.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Du weißt also alles über Fusionsenergie?
> Dann klär mich mal auf.
> Ich habe nämlich kaum eine Ahnung davon, OK, ein paar Semester Physik hab ich nur studiert und einen Dippel Ing für Kraftwerksentwicklung habe ich auch, aber da kann ich mit deinem Wissen sicher nicht mithalten.



Du verschmilst ähnlich wie in der Sonne Wasserstoffisotope (das Element mit unterschiedlich vielen Neutronen im Kern), auch Helium ist interessant. Die Endresultate sind leichter als als die Ursprungsteilchen, ein Teil der Bindungsenergie (=Masse) wird freigesetzt und in andere Energieformen (Wärme, Licht) nach Einsteins E=mc^2 umgesetzt.

Die nötige Dichte & Themperatur muss einen kritischen Wert übersteigen, damit das Plasma zu einer Fusion übergeht. Die Isotope sind als solches recht stabil, wenn die Umgebung genug Energie hat, um dieses Delta zu überbrügen, zerfallen die Atome und geben Energie frei. Diese erhält im Idealfall die Fusion am Leben und kann teilweise zur Energiegewinnung abgezweit werden.

Die benötigten Isotope kann man problemlos aus dem Meerwasser gewinnen, technisch schon heute kein Problem. Die wichtigstenWasserstoff-Isotope sind Tritium und Deuterium, es können jedoch auch andere auftauchen.

Es gibt zur Zeit mehrere Probleme. Das erste ist es, dass das Plasma ziemlich heiß wird, es würde sogar Stahl verdampfen. Da das Plasma jedoch elektrisch geladen ist, kann man beschleunigen und mit der Lorenztkraft unter Kontrolle kriegen. Ausreichend starke Magnete sind supraleitend (und müssen damit auf die nähe des absoluten Nullpunkts gekühl werden, und das nur einige dutzend cm nebem dem mehrere Tausend grad heißem Plasma). Die neueren Tomakak Reaktoren benutzen die elektrische Kraft durch das elektrisch geladene Plasma selber mit, um das Magnetfeld aufrecht zu erhalten (daher sind moderne Reaktoren auch sehr merkwürdig geformt, die nötige Rechenleistung um solche Reaktoren zu entwerfen ist noch nicht lange verfügbar). In das kochende Plasma werden dann neue Brocken aus gefrorenen Wasserstoff geschossen, idealerweise fusioniert dieser Brennstoff und erhält die Fusion am Leben, die überschüssige Wärme kann dann ein Kraftwerkstechniker wie du in einer Turbine verwenden.

Die Wasserstoffisotope werden in andere Wasserstoffisotope umgewandelt. Die verlorenen Neutronen werden als (hochgefährliche) Neutronenstrahlung umgewandelt, die Energie geht entweder in Wärme oder in hochenergetische Gammastrahlung (Photonen, Licht, nur höhere Frequenzen), die Alpha Strahlung (Helium-Kerne ohne die zugehörigen Elektronen),... All das kann mit dicken Betonwänden abgeschirmt werden. Leider verankern sich die Neutronen in fremden Kernen oder schlagen Protonen/Neutronen aus den Kernen (aktivieren damit das Material radioaktiv, es wird instabil und zerfällt in ein stabiles Isotop, strahlt beim Zerfall selber ab).

Die Wände sind hochgradig aktiviert (radioaktiv), die Strahlung des Fusionsreaktors würde reichen um einen Menschen zu in Sekundenbruchteilen zu verdampfen. Die Strahlung kann jedoch abgeschirmt werden, außerdem sind die Halbwertszeiten der verwendeten Wände extrem kurz (ca 25-30 Jahre, nach 5 bis 6 Halbwertszeiten sind die Wände ungefährlich, solang kann man sie irgendwo verbuddeln), auch die Wasserstoffisotope zerfallen ziemlich fix. Im Vergleich zu den Milliarden an Jahren, in welchen Plutonium strahlt ist das kein Problem. Die Halbwertszeiten von leichten Isotopen (also unterhalb der Masse von Eisen) sind ziemlich kurz, sie zerfallen schnell in stabile Isotope. Wenn Uran zerfällt, zerfällt es meist in leichtere aber immer noch instabile Endprodukte, wodurch sie weiter strahlen.

Bisherige Reaktoren sind leider nicht groß genug, um einen positiven Wirkungsgrad zu gewährleisten, in den nächsten Jahren sollen jedoch die ersten Versuchsreaktoren starten, bei denen das möglich ist. Um ein Fusionskraftwerk in der Größe hochzustarten brauch man zwar 3-4 Atomkraftwerke, aber wenn die dann laufen, dann laufen sie.

Wenn die Sache dich interessiert empfehle ich diesen Artikel von Scinexx:

scinexx | Kernfusion: Teure Utopie oder Energie der Zukunft? - Kernfusion Fusion Wasserstoff - Kernfusion, Fusion, Wasserstoff, Plasmaphysik, Physik, Kernverschmelzung, Atome, Protonen, Neuronen, Helium, Fusionsreaktor, Torus, ITER, JET, Energie, Fus

Gut geschrieben und verständlich.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn der neueste Stand?
> Seit Jahrzehnten sind keine mehr gebaut worden, wie also ist Sicher für dich?
> 
> Außerdem, woher kommt das Uran?
> ...


 
man könnte aber nach heutigem stand der technik super sichere anlagen bauen. und klar, abgebaut werden muß es, aber die dinger halten dann auch ein paar jahre.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Ich habe mal ein AKW besichtigt. Völlig redundante Notstromreaktoren, Erdbebensicher, Bullen mit MGs, Flugzeugabsturzsicher, drei getrennte Kühlkreisläufe, Tore welche Panzer aufhalten würden (Ein Meter Dicker Stahl allein bei den Toren, darum Wassergräben),... Bei Stromausfall oder sonstigen Unfällen fallen direkt die Uranstäbe aus dem Becken,...

Die Dinger sind sicher. Was in Russland aber so abgeht... naja, in Tschernobyl gabs ja schonmal Feuerwerk.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein AKW besichtigt. Völlig redundante Notstromreaktoren, Erdbebensicher, Bullen mit MGs, Flugzeugabsturzsicher, drei getrennte Kühlkreisläufe, Tore welche Panzer aufhalten würden (Ein Meter Dicker Stahl allein bei den Toren, darum Wassergräben),...
> 
> Die Dinger sind sicher. Was in Russland aber so abgeht... naja, in Tschernobyl gabs ja schonmal Feuerwerk.




nun ja was du da so Fröhlich von Feuerwerk redest das kann ich iwie nicht nachvollziehen.

Diese Atomara Explosion hat sich durch die Luft auf andere Länder Kontinente übertragen und sind zu unseren Nahrungskette übergetreten und hat vll in unseren Unwissen der Natur ein noch grösseren Schaden hinterlassen als wir anehmne.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die Uranvorräte reichen alleine (!) um den Energiebedarf der Welt für ca 20 Jahre zu decken (laut energiekrise.de). Zusammen mit fossilen Brennstoffen reicht das bis zu einer Einführung von Fusionskraftwerken.


Wenn wir in 20 Jahren ein kommerzielles Fusionkraftwerk haben, Fresse ich einen Besen.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Uran ist spottbillig, alleine die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen kosten Geld. Ein Kraftwerk verbrennt knapp 20 Kilo Uran im Jahr, die Kosten sind also endlich. Da ist Kohle oder Gas schon deutlich teurer.


natürlich, schließlich zahlen fast alle Kosten der Steuerzahlen und die Energiekonzerne machen damit fette Gewinne. Bereits unter Kohl Anfang der 90er wurden die Kosten für die Kernenergie mal komplett zusammengerechnet - man kam auf ~ 4 DM/kwh. Bei den Millarden in Asse & Co werden wir heute mit 2 €/kwh wohl nicht merh hinkommen. Billig sieht definitiv anders aus.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Ohne deutschen Atomstrom bekommen wir billigen Ost oder Franzosenstrom.


Deutschland hat eine ausgeglichene Strombilanz, alles andere ist einfach nur eine dreist Lüge. Das Gegenteil ist nämlich sogar der Fall: Wie exportieren den Strom nach Frankreich, weil diese im Sommer ihre Kernkraftwerke aufgrund der hohen Wassertemperaturen drosseln müssen.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

1% der Strahlenbelastung geht in Deutschland auf Kernwaffen und Reaktoren zurück. Das vierzigfache (!!!) kommt durch die kosmische Strahlung. Ein Raucher nimmt im Jahr das hundertfache an Strahlung durch Zigaretten auf, wenn man das mit Kernwaffen/Reaktoren vergleicht.

Klingt für mich nicht sonderlich gefährlich. 

Ein Gaskraftwerk kann auch hochgehen, von den Abgasen von Kohlekraftwerken kann man auch Krebs kriegen.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ähm mal zur erklärung: da gabs kein feuerwerk..
da ist damals nur etwas primäre kühlflüssigkeit ausgelaufen, die hochgradig radioaktiv war... aber das reichte schon um das umland für jahrhunderte zu kontaminieren.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Wenn wir in 20 Jahren ein kommerzielles Fusionkraftwerk haben, Fresse ich einen Besen.



50 halte ich für realistisch wenn man sich die Fortschritte in den letzten Jahren anschaut. Alternativen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

ne, die würden sowas nicht zulassen solange man mit fossilen brennstoffen noch gewinn schlagen kann. stellt euch mal vor, in jedem neuen auto ein kleiner mini-fussionsreaktor mit dem man 300.000 km fahren kann.. ohne einmal eine tanke zu besuchen.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> ähm mal zur erklärung: da gabs kein feuerwerk..



Aber hallo, der ganze Betonmantel ist dabei hochgegangen, das hat heller geleuchtet und mehr Bumm gemacht als das Sylvestarfeuerwerk in Sidney und New York zusammen.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> 50 halte ich für realistisch wenn man sich die Fortschritte in den letzten Jahren anschaut. Alternativen gibt es nicht.


Klar: Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara. Da reichen selbst 1% für die gesamte Weltbevölkerung.

Noch dazu billig, risikofrei und ökologisch. Aber stimmt, wir werfen uns lieber mit strahlendem Müll zu, von dem wir bis heute nicht wissen, wie wir ihn los werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Du verschmilst ähnlich wie in der Sonne Wasserstoffisotope (das Element mit unterschiedlich vielen Neutronen im Kern), auch Helium ist interessant. Die Endresultate sind leichter als als die Ursprungsteilchen, ein Teil der Bindungsenergie (=Masse) wird freigesetzt und in andere Energieformen (Wärme, Licht) nach Einsteins E=mc^2 umgesetzt.


 
Gernauer bitte, als Anhänger der Kernfusion musst du das wissen. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die nötige Dichte & Themperatur muss einen kritischen Wert übersteigen, damit das Plasma zu einer Fusion übergeht. Die Isotope sind als solches recht stabil, wenn die Umgebung genug Energie hat, um dieses Delta zu überbrügen, zerfallen die Atome und geben Energie frei. Diese erhält im Idealfall die Fusion am Leben und kann teilweise zur Energiegewinnung abgezweit werden.


 
Öhm, nö.
Die Temperatur im Fusionsreaktor sorgt für die nötige Geschwindigkeit der atomaren Teilchen, verdichtet in dem Sinne wird da nichts.
Das alles geht nur über Temperatur, je mehr, desto besser.
Unterscheiden muss man aber über den Zufluss der Energie.

Ach ja, den Proton-Proton Prozess der Sonne gibts in Kernfusionsanlagen nicht. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die benötigten Isotope kann man problemlos aus dem Meerwasser gewinnen, technisch schon heute kein Problem. Die wichtigstenWasserstoff-Isotope sind Tritium und Deuterium, es können jedoch auch andere auftauchen.


 
Tritium muss erzeugen werden, es kann nicht aus dem Meerwasser gewonnen werden.
Tritium entsteht durch Höhenstrahlung beim "Beschuss" von Stickstoff.
Es hat eine Halbwertszeit von rund 12 Jahren, daher "altern" auch Wassertstoffbomben auf Tritium Basis.

Neben Deuterium-Tritium Fusion gibts noch die Deuterium-Deuterium Fusion (die aber nicht so wirksam ist)
Ein Protium-Deuterium Fusionsprozess ist nicht möglich, ebensowenig ein Protium-Tritium Prozess.
Beryllium oder Lithium als Brennstoff ist ebenfalls ungeeignet.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Wenn die Sache dich interessiert empfehle ich diesen Artikel von Scinexx:
> 
> scinexx | Kernfusion: Teure Utopie oder Energie der Zukunft? - Kernfusion Fusion Wasserstoff - Kernfusion, Fusion, Wasserstoff, Plasmaphysik, Physik, Kernverschmelzung, Atome, Protonen, Neuronen, Helium, Fusionsreaktor, Torus, ITER, JET, Energie, Fus
> 
> Gut geschrieben und verständlich.


 
Ich kenn mich damit besser aus als ein Kernphysiker, keine Sorge. 
Du aber offensichtlich nicht, denn ein Artikel reicht nicht um das zu verstehen, da bedarf es mehr Wissen, glaub es mir.


----------



## Lindt (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Sash schrieb:


> ne, sauberste und beste ist atom. die dinger müssen nur nach dem neusten und sichersten stand der technik gebaut werden, dann ists super. und wegen der entsorgung, tja einziger hacken, aber kann man auch lösen. alles andere erzeugt abgase und anderen dreck, was nicht gut ist für die umwelt. und ist begrenzt bzw schwer ran zu kommen.


Mit der Einstellung: "Die Problem wird schon irgendjemand lösen, hauptsache wir haben Gewinn!" könnte man auch gleich den Atommüll in deinem Vorgarten vergraben und darauf warten, bis du nach ein paar Tagen im Dunkel leuchtst. Dann wäre es sicher lustig anzuschauen, wie lange es dauern würde, bis du keine Atomkraft mehr willst. 

Wir werden keine Wege finden den Atommüll zu entsorgen, ohne dass dabei jemand irgendwann zu Schaden kommen wird! Selbst mit dem Müll den wir schon haben. In ein paar hundert Jahren werden diese Bergwerke wieder freiliegen, sei es denn durch Erdverschiebungen, oder durch neue Förderung.
Die werden sich sicher über die Weitsicht der FDP/CDU und allen vorran der Atomlobby freuen. 
Die Befürwörter verstehen einfach nicht, oder wollen nicht verstehen, dass diese Problem die Menschheit gefährdet wird. Und dieser Punkt gilt nicht nur für Deutschland.

Wir sind durchaus in der Lage unseren Strom sauber zu erzeugen. Wir müssen nur wollen!



der Türke schrieb:


> Stadt die Welt könnten wir ja das Universum vergifte


Die Idee an sich ist ja nicht so schlecht, den Atommüll auf einen entfernten Planeten zu schiessen. ABER wenn eine Rakete bei Start abstürtzt, kannst du dir vorstell was mit dem Land passiert wo sie gestartet ist. Und darf auch keine Fehler beim Landen auf dem anderen Planeten passieren.


----------



## Woohoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

Werden sich die afrikanischen Staaten sich das nicht gut bezahlen lassen wenn wir dort Solaranlagen aufstellen? 
Zudem muss die Region dann gut geschützt werden.


----------



## Sash (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

es gibt mom aber keine andere wirklich 100% ausreichende möglichkeit die auch wirklich sauber ist. 
und davon ab, frag mal burns wie gesund dieses leuchten ist! der ist schliesslich über 100j alt und leuchtet grün im dunkeln.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden sich die afrikanischen Staaten sich das nicht gut bezahlen lassen wenn wir dort Solaranlagen aufstellen?
> Zudem muss die Region dann gut geschützt werden.


Die Afrikaner hätten überall goldene Wasserhähne wenn die EU das Geld in ein Solarkraftwerk da unten gesteckt hätten, statt in Atomkraftwerke. In die Atomkraft wurden nun schon Billionen, wenn nicht Billarden gesteckt. Nur um sie nach 30 Jahren als "nicht tauglich" einzustufen. Daran sieht man schon, das es einfach nur eine verdammt miese Energieform ist.


----------



## Lindt (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden sich die afrikanischen Staaten sich das nicht gut bezahlen lassen wenn wir dort Solaranlagen aufstellen?
> Zudem muss die Region dann gut geschützt werden.



Wenn man gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass es an die Bevölkerung geht ist doch kein Problem daran.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Die Temperatur im Fusionsreaktor sorgt für die nötige Geschwindigkeit der atomaren Teilchen, verdichtet in dem Sinne wird da nichts.



Die Teilchen müssen nah genug beieinander sein um tunneln zu können, dadurch kann man bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen Wasserstoff brennen als ohne (sonst würde auch die Temperatur der Sonne nicht für eine stabile Fusion reichen)



> Ach ja, den Proton-Proton Prozess der Sonne gibts in Kernfusionsanlagen nicht.


nur die niederenergetischten Prozesse können (wenn überhaupt) technisch genutzt werden. Für alles höhere (darunter z.b. leichte einige Wasserstoffisotope und Helium und alles was schwerer ist) ist zur Zeit utopisch.



> Tritium muss erzeugen werden, es kann nicht aus dem Meerwasser gewonnen werden.



Tritium ist ein wichtiges Resultat, das Deuterium kann problemlos gewonnen werden.

Ich sage nicht, dass wir in den nächsten 10 Jahre komplett auf Fusion umsteigen können, möglicherweise wird das auch überhaupt nichts werden und ewig eine Illusion bleiben. Aber ich sehe keine Alternative. Und die aktuellen Forschungsreaktoren erscheinen mir vielversprechend.

Das es noch Probleme gibt weiß ich, desweiteren bin ich nur Laie auf dem Gebiet (bin Inschenör ohne besonders intensiven Kontakt zur Kernphysik), ich lese aber gerne Artikel zu dem Thema, und was ich bisher gelesen hab klang sehr erfolgversprechend. Jedenfalls besser als die Utopien der Grünen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Afrikaner hätten überall goldene Wasserhähne wenn die EU das Geld in ein Solarkraftwerk da unten gesteckt hätten, statt in Atomkraftwerke. In die Atomkraft wurden nun schon Billionen, wenn nicht Billarden gesteckt. Nur um sie nach 30 Jahren als "nicht tauglich" einzustufen. Daran sieht man schon, das es einfach nur eine verdammt miese Energieform ist.


 
Die Afrikaner könnten sich auch selbst ernöhren, wenn die EU endlich mal die Landwirtschaftssubventionen abschafft und die überschüssige Produktion nicht nahc Afrika verkauft wird, damit dort die Landwirte ihre Produktion nicht mehr verkaufen können und ihre Farm aufgeben müssen.

Lustig ist, dass die EU Firmen Fangrechte in Afrika gekauft haben, damit sie vor deren Küsten fischen können. Ganz ohne EU Richtlinien und Fanggrenzen.
Die einheimischen Fischer gucken in die Röhre, für sie bleibt nichts übrig.
Weil die dann Hungern müssen, verschickt die EU wieder Getreide nach Afrika.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



> Die Afrikaner könnten sich auch selbst ernöhren, wenn die EU endlich mal die Landwirtschaftssubventionen abschafft und die überschüssige Produktion nicht nahc Afrika verkauft wird, damit dort die Landwirte ihre Produktion nicht mehr verkaufen können und ihre Farm aufgeben müssen.



Im Moment würde es gehen, dank der Klimaerwärmung wächst dort in 100 Jahren nichts mehr. Der Westen kümmert sich gerade durch seine CO2 Bilanz und die durch die von dir erwähnten Landschaftssubventionen sehr "liebevoll" um Afrika.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Im Moment würde es gehen, dank der Klimaerwärmung wächst dort in 100 Jahren nichts mehr. Der Westen kümmert sich gerade durch seine CO2 Bilanz und die durch die von dir erwähnten Landschaftssubventionen sehr "liebevoll" um Afrika.




öh??...........häää??

ich hoffe mal das Liebevoll unter Ironie fällt sonst ........!

wenn du dir eine Meinung machen willst empfehle ich dir die Doku Darwins Alptraum!


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

maaaaaaan atomstrom ist NICHT sauber. für eine tonne brauchbares uran müssen 100-10000 tonnen uranerz gefördert werden, dabei werden ganze landstriche vernichtet. blöd nur, das dabei auch große waldflächen zerstört werden, die normalerweise ja wichtig für die atmosphäre sind... dazu verbraucht der abbau von uran massenweise wasser. allein der abbau in namibia verschlingt 54 millionen kubikmeter pro jahr. wenn man sich jetzt überlegt, das die leute in afrika verdursten, ist das einfach nur krank. wir lassen leute sterben, damit wir ein paar cent weniger für strom bezahlen müssen. obwohl, wenn man dann noch dazunimmt, das wir die subventionen für den atomstrom quasi selber bezahlen...

dann noch die märchen von sicheren atomkraftwerken...

und was man NIE ausschließen kann, egal was die nächsten jahre bringen: von menschen verursachte fehler! schonmal nachgelesen, wie tschernobyl hochging?

aber egal was noch so passiert, in ein paar jahrzehnten gibts eh kein uran mehr. und wenn dann noch das öl alle ist, dann haben wir nur noch kohle, da ja unsere regierung glücklicherweise den atomstrom subventioniert, anstatt mal regenerative energien zu fördern...


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> maaaaaaan atomstrom ist NICHT sauber. für eine tonne brauchbares uran müssen 100-10000 tonnen uranerz gefördert werden, dabei werden ganze landstriche vernichtet. blöd nur, das dabei auch große waldflächen zerstört werden, die normalerweise ja wichtig für die atmosphäre sind... dazu verbraucht der abbau von uran massenweise wasser. allein der abbau in namibia verschlingt 54 millionen kubikmeter pro jahr. wenn man sich jetzt überlegt, das die leute in afrika verdursten, ist das einfach nur krank. wir lassen leute sterben, damit wir ein paar cent weniger für strom bezahlen müssen. obwohl, wenn man dann noch dazunimmt, das wir die subventionen für den atomstrom quasi selber bezahlen...
> 
> dann noch die märchen von sicheren atomkraftwerken...
> 
> ...




nun ja ich will doch hoffen du meinst nicht Uran sondern Fossile Brennstoffe es ist bei allen das gleiche Chema. 
Neu energien werden doch auch subventioniert z.b. Thermosonde oder Hyperventai Analgen. 
Zahlt der Stadt mit


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die Teilchen müssen nah genug beieinander sein um tunneln zu können, dadurch kann man bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen Wasserstoff brennen als ohne (sonst würde auch die Temperatur der Sonne nicht für eine stabile Fusion reichen)


 
Das gilt beim Proton-Proton Prozess, wie es ihn auf der Sonne gibt, da wird in der Tat der Tunnel Effekt "ausgenutzt", liegt aber an der Gravitation, eine ähnliche Gravitation wird man aber auf der Erde nicht hinkriegen. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Tritium ist ein wichtiges Resultat, das Deuterium kann problemlos gewonnen werden.


 
Für den Deuterium-Tritium Prozess, der heute als einzig sinnvolle Methode gilt, muss Tritium erzeugt werden, im Prinzip genauso wie bei der Höhenstrahlung.
Sehr aufwendig und leider radioaktiv.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass wir in den nächsten 10 Jahre komplett auf Fusion umsteigen können, möglicherweise wird das auch überhaupt nichts werden und ewig eine Illusion bleiben. Aber ich sehe keine Alternative. Und die aktuellen Forschungsreaktoren erscheinen mir vielversprechend.


 
Hast du mal einen Fusionsreaktor gesehen?
Ich war schon mal da, da laufen die Typen mit riesigen Fragezeichen auf den Stirnen herum. 
Ein Freund von meinem Bekannten vom MIT arbeitet beim National Ignition Facility Projekt.
Meine Firma ist beim Iter beteiligt.
Daher weiß ich auch, dass die Kosten wohl doch nicht ganz eingehalten werden können. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Das es noch Probleme gibt weiß ich, desweiteren bin ich nur Laie auf dem Gebiet (bin Inschenör ohne besonders intensiven Kontakt zur Kernphysik), ich lese aber gerne Artikel zu dem Thema, und was ich bisher gelesen hab klang sehr erfolgversprechend. Jedenfalls besser als die Utopien der Grünen.


 
Eben, eben, wenn du aber tiefer in der Szene drinne steckt und einige Leute kennst, die an solchen Projekten arbeiten, dann weißt du auch, dass das doch nicht so rosig ist, wie es machmal im Fernsehen beschrieben wird.
Gerade die Entlagerung der radioaktiven Stoffe ist ein Problem.
Die Magnetspulen fallen alle Nasenlang aus, müssen stänsig ersetzt werden.
Wir haben derzeit nicht die Technologie das zu verwirklichen.


----------



## moe (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarz/Gelb, geht es jetzt mit Deutschland abwärts?*

hach, was soll man dazu noch sagen. manche lernens wohl nie. oder erst, wenns zu spät ist. aber dann ist es zu spät....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> Außerdem bezog ich das auf die Kosten vom Strom, würde er ausschließlich ökologisch hergestellt. Dann hätten auch Unternehmen ein Problem, denn mit steigenden Betriebskosten werden die Produkte teurer - und sind nicht mehr so konkurrenzfähig auf dem Markt. Das heißt du fliegst dann raus - Personalabbau. Oder Strom würde von billigen ausländischen Kernkraftwerken gekauft. Somit hätten wir mit unserem tollen Ökostrom wieder nichts erreicht. Mitdenken ist angesagt!
> Könnte man günstig, dauerhaft und verlässlich Ökostrom herstellen sieht das ganz anders aus.





der Türke schrieb:


> wer bitte denkt an die Umwelt wenn der Jetzigen Produzierte Strom 10 Fach billiger ist als der Ökö. In einer Freien Marktwirtschaft geht es um Nachfrage und Angebot....! Jedenfalls in einem Kapitalistischensystem...
> Erst wenn die Nachfrage nach Ökö in einer Gesellschaft steigt kann man an einem solchen System denken.



Für kapitalistische Systeme mag sowas gelten. In einem materialistischen System sind kompensierbare und zeitlich befristete Effekte wie hohe Produktionskosten, teure Arbeitsplätze oder mangelnde Nachfrage vernachlässigbar gegenüber irreparablen Effekten wie zerstörte oder verstrahlte Ökosphäre, Ausrottung, etc. .

Dieser Planet kümmert sich relativ wenig um theoretische Konzepte wie "Kapitalismus". Aber er kann sich auf die Naturgesetze verlassen.




Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die jetzigen (kleinen) Versuchsreaktoren laufen zum Teil schon über stunden stabil, die größeren starten immerhin.



Hierzu hätte ich gerne einen Link oder eine Referenz in einem brauchbaren wissenschaftlichen Magazin.
Sollte diese nicht geliefert werden können, erlaube ich mir, diese Behauptung als dreiste Lüge zu bezeichnen, deren bodenlose Frechheit ich mir, in einer Zeit, in der es noch nicht einmal gelungen ist, einen auch nur für eine Minute konstanten, selbst erhaltenen Fusionsprozess künstlich herzustellen, verbitte. 




> Wind und Sonnenenergie ist für Deutschland unnütz. Wir haben weder viel Wind noch viel Sonne.



Wir haben genug Wind und Sonne um daraus >50% unseres Strombedarfs zu decken und das unter ausschließlicher Nutzung optimal ausgerichteter Dächer und nach eher konservativen, von der Regierung in Auftrag gegebenen Studien.
Andere Untersuchungen sprechen von deutlich mehr und wir haben weiterhin enormes Einsparpotential, gerade auch im privaten Sektor.



> Als Überbrückung bis zu den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktoren müssen konventionelle Spaltungsreaktoren herhalten. Die Reste können möglicherweise sogar in den Fusionskraftwerken "eingekocht" werden.



Klar. Warum sollte man Fusionsreaktoren nicht auch mit Kalziumcarbonat betreiben können, anstatt mit Tritium?
 



> Das Problem bei der Sache: Unsere Grünen wissen nichts von Fusionsenergie. Alles mit "Atom" im Wort klingt böse. Der übliche Grünenwähler ist Sozialpädagoge oder Symphatisiant, solche Leute haben traditionell kein überragendes Technikverständnis.



Ich bin kein Pädagoge und finde ettliche Vertreter der Gattung auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch. Mein Technikverständniss reicht immerhin für Artikel in der PCGH - und um die Unzulänglichkeiten in deinen technischen Ausführungen hier zu erkennen.
Das ich trotzdem Grün wähle könnte darin liegen, dass meine Kenntnisse im Bereich Biologie und Ökologie deutlich besser sind und meine Kenntnisse im Bereich Klimatologie und Ozeanographie zumindest ausreichend.
Im Zweifelsfall kommt man aber auch schon mit rationalem, wissenschaftlichem Denken sehr weit.




Sash schrieb:


> man könnte aber nach heutigem stand der technik super sichere anlagen bauen. und klar, abgebaut werden muß es, aber die dinger halten dann auch ein paar jahre.




Blöde Frage: Wenn man alle naslang neue, "supersichere" (ich denk, die aktuell verwendeten sind "supersicher"? Und die in den 60er Jahren gebauten waren auch "supersicher") Anlagen baut: Was macht man dann mit den alten?

Und wieviele "supersichere" Anlagen muss man wohl bauen, um den Atommüll von Jahrhunderten zu lagern?
Und was kostet das alles? (Sowohl in € als auch in Material als auch in Platz als auch in Arbeitsstunden)



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein AKW besichtigt. Völlig redundante Notstromreaktoren, Erdbebensicher, Bullen mit MGs, Flugzeugabsturzsicher, drei getrennte Kühlkreisläufe, Tore welche Panzer aufhalten würden (Ein Meter Dicker Stahl allein bei den Toren, darum Wassergräben),... Bei Stromausfall oder sonstigen Unfällen fallen direkt die Uranstäbe aus dem Becken,...



Da hast du offensichtlich ein seltenes Exemplar besichtigt.
Denn in Deutschland siehts vielerorts so aus:
- Nicht Flugzeugsicher
- eingeschränkt Erdbebensicher
- Zugangssperren werden problemlos von einer kleinen Gruppe von Greenpeaceaktivisten überwunden, ohne dass es auch nur zu leichten Verletzungen kommt
- Not(strom)systeme z.T. nicht einsatzbereit, z.T. in gleichen Räumlichkeiten wie Hauptsysteme untergebracht.

Dazu fällt auf, dass du nur eine einzige Maßnahme genannt hast, die die Sicherheit der Kerntechnik als solche betrifft.
(und die hör ich heute ehrlich gesagt zum ersten Mal - ein Kraftwerk, wo die Brennstäbe rausfallen können? Da hätte ich gerne mal genannt, welches das wäre. Alle mir bekannten Typen sind unten geschlossen und bestenfalls fallen Regelstäbe rein. Wie z.B. in Tschernobyl)



Sash schrieb:


> ähm mal zur erklärung: da gabs kein feuerwerk..
> da ist damals nur etwas primäre kühlflüssigkeit ausgelaufen, die hochgradig radioaktiv war... aber das reichte schon um das umland für jahrhunderte zu kontaminieren.



Äh - ja.
Ein bißchen Kühlflüssigkeit ist ausgelaufen.
Weil der Kerngeschmolzen ist und eine Dampfexplosion den halben Reaktorkern sowie große Teile des Reaktorgebäudes pulverisiert haben, so für eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit eine Kernreaktion unter offenem Himmel stattfand.
Ein Großbrand des so entstandenen Trümmerhaufens könnte auch noch ein bißchen zur Verteilung beigetragen haben.

Die ausgetrene Kühlflüssigkeit (deren Schäden tatsächlich nicht zu verachten sind) war übrigens so hochradiaktiv, dass es Tauchern gelungen ist, die entsprechenden Notventile manuell zu öffnen. (okay: zurückgekommen von denen ist keiner. Aber ein Teil der Arbeiter, die die ersten Aufräumarbeiten gemacht haben, hat auch nicht wesentlich länger überlebt - und die haben aus ettlichen Metern Entfernung und indirekt an "ihrer" Strahlungsquelle gearbeitet, anstatt drin einzutauchen)




Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> 50 halte ich für realistisch wenn man sich die Fortschritte in den letzten Jahren anschaut. Alternativen gibt es nicht.



Äh - Alternativen auf dem Niveau von "ich hoffe, dass es in der doppelten Entwicklungszeit endlich klappt" gibt es ehrlich gesagt wie Sand am Meer.




Sash schrieb:


> ne, die würden sowas nicht zulassen solange man mit fossilen brennstoffen noch gewinn schlagen kann. stellt euch mal vor, in jedem neuen auto ein kleiner mini-fussionsreaktor mit dem man 300.000 km fahren kann.. ohne einmal eine tanke zu besuchen.



Die kompakteste uns bekannte Fusionsanlage macht >99,9% der Gesamtmasse unseres Planetensystems aus.
Mobile Anwendungen sind so schnell nicht zu erwarten, selbst mobile Fissionsanlagen, die ungleich kompakter ausfallen können, würden nicht auf unsere Straßen passen. (jedenfalls nicht die mit Strahlungsschutz)




Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden sich die afrikanischen Staaten sich das nicht gut bezahlen lassen wenn wir dort Solaranlagen aufstellen?
> Zudem muss die Region dann gut geschützt werden.



Sie werden es sich so gut bezahlen lassen, wie möglich - also für unsere Verhältnisse eher billig.
Schutzmaßnahmen sind, bei den derzeitigen Plänen, auch kein Problem. Die Rechtslage in Lybien lässt sehr, sehr effektive (auch kosteneffektive) Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu, wenn man sich mit Gaddafi versteht. (was man ja -solar hin- oder her- schon wegen seiner Ölvorkommen gerne macht)




Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Die Teilchen müssen nah genug beieinander sein um tunneln zu können, dadurch kann man bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen Wasserstoff brennen als ohne (sonst würde auch die Temperatur der Sonne nicht für eine stabile Fusion reichen)



Dummerweise haben wir keine Technik, die bei den mindestens benötigten Temperaturen noch dauerhaft Druck ausüben kann. Deswegen bleibt nur der Weg über noch höhere Temperaturen bei geringem Druck.

Klingt nicht nach guten Erfolgsaussichten.
Was die Praxis ja auch bestätigt.



> nur die niederenergetischten Prozesse können (wenn überhaupt) technisch genutzt werden.



"wenn überhaupt"?
Ich denke, dass wäre DIE Zukunftslösung, auf die wir uns total verlassen können, weswegen wir uns weder sorgen machen müssen noch die einzig andere Option in Angriff nehmen sollten?


----------



## Sash (29. September 2009)

ich sag, nur ein wenig kühlflüßigkeit durch ein leg.. das es dabei zu einer kernschmelze kam, who cares? das mit den tauchern wußt ich noch gar nicht.. aber wie blöd muß man sein um da zu tauchen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hierzu hätte ich gerne einen Link oder eine Referenz in einem brauchbaren wissenschaftlichen Magazin.
> Sollte diese nicht geliefert werden können, erlaube ich mir, diese Behauptung als dreiste Lüge zu bezeichnen, deren bodenlose Frechheit ich mir, in einer Zeit, in der es noch nicht einmal gelungen ist, einen auch nur für eine Minute konstanten, selbst erhaltenen Fusionsprozess künstlich herzustellen, verbitte.


 
Da wirst du aber nichts zu finden, bzw. man wird dir nichts anbieten können.
Der derzeitige Stand der Technik ist folgender (und ich weiß das, weil ich erst vor recht kurzer Zeit einen Fusionsreaktor besucht habe):
Die Kernfusion läuft bei allen Reaktoren mit einem Deuterium-Tritium Prozess ab, alles andere hat sich als komplett nicht brauchbar entpuppt.
Durch Tritium entsteht schweineviel Radioaktivität.
Schon bei der Herstellung von Tritium ist Vorsicht angesagt (man kan es leider nicht aus dem Wasser der Ozeane gewinnen, im Gegensatz zu Deuterium).
Eine Halbwertszeit von 12 Jahren unterliegt Tritium, nach 4 Jahren wird es aber schon unbrauchbar und muss neu angereichert werden.
Der Fusionsprozess kann derzeit für maximal einige Sekunden so aufrecht gehalten werden, dass tatsächlich mehr Energie entsteht als über die Magnetspulen hineingepumpt werden muss.
Alles was darüber liegt kostet mehr Energie als es nutzt (teilweise so extrem, dass man ein extra Kraftwerk anwerfen muss, das in der Nähe steht, um die Anlage mit ausreichend Strom versorgen zu können).

Vom Iter erhofft man sich nun, dass man den Fusionsprozess in den nöchsten 30 Jahren zumindest auf eine Minute stabil hinbekommt.
Leidere laufen die Kosten schon jetzt extrem aus dem Ruder.
Da die Magnetspulen durch die Radioaktivität des Tritium stark angegriffen werden. Sie haben nur eine Haltbarkeit von einigen Stunden bis Tagen und müssen dann ausgetauscht werden.
Für einen langfristigen Gebraucht müssen erst neue Materialen und Verarbeitungstechnologien entwickelt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Pädagoge und finde ettliche Vertreter der Gattung auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch. Mein Technikverständniss reicht immerhin für Artikel in der PCGH - und um die Unzulänglichkeiten in deinen technischen Ausführungen hier zu erkennen.
> Das ich trotzdem Grün wähle könnte darin liegen, dass meine Kenntnisse im Bereich Biologie und Ökologie deutlich besser sind und meine Kenntnisse im Bereich Klimatologie und Ozeanographie zumindest ausreichend.
> Im Zweifelsfall kommt man aber auch schon mit rationalem, wissenschaftlichem Denken sehr weit.


 
Ich habe ebenfalls die Grünen gewählt und bin weder Sozialpädagoge noch Germanistikstudent.
Glücklicherweise habe ich aber von Kernphysik und Quantentheorie noch weniger Ahnung als ein Sympathisant. 
Ist alles ins Blaue hineingeraten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise haben wir keine Technik, die bei den mindestens benötigten Temperaturen noch dauerhaft Druck ausüben kann. Deswegen bleibt nur der Weg über noch höhere Temperaturen bei geringem Druck.


 
Die Technik wird es auch nicht geben.
Dazu müssten wir eine künstliche Raumzeitsingularität erzeugen, die dann die Protiumisotope (und davon gibts reichlich ) an sich bindet und sie verschmelzen lässt.
Leider haben Raumzeitsingularitäten die Angewohnheit, die gewonnene Energeie für sich zu behalten. 

Also bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, als die Temperatur so weit zu erhöhen, dass die Geschwindigkeit der Wasserstoffisotope so weit zunimmt, dass sie die starke Wechselwirkung überwinden können, dann wird ein (oder zwei oder drei ) Gammaquant abgegeben.
Muss ich erwähnen, dass ein Gammaquant nicht gerade vorteilhaft für die Anlage ist? 
Der Gammaquantenaustritt aus dem Zentrum der Sonne wird durch ihre Masse sehr stark abgemildert, die Gammaquanten wechselwirken mit der Sonnenmaterie und herauskommt ein relativ "energiearmer" Sonnenwind plus ein paar "lose" Strahlen über das gesamte elektromagnetische Spektrum. 

Das mit den Gammaquanten ist aber nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern auch die frei werdenen Neutronen, die sich ja nicht mit dem Magnetfeld einfangen lassen. Sie durchdringen das Blanket und wechselwirken mit der Materie.
Eigentlich sollten die Neutronen die Energie übertragen, die man für die Energiegewinnung braucht, aber bei längerem Prozess hat man festgestellt, dass die Neutronen so viel Energie besitzten, dass sie die Materie aufspalten können, bzw. radioaktive Isotope entstehen lassen.


----------



## Bucklew (29. September 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ich sag, nur ein wenig kühlflüßigkeit durch ein leg.. das es dabei zu einer kernschmelze kam, who cares? das mit den tauchern wußt ich noch gar nicht.. aber wie blöd muß man sein um da zu tauchen..


Ohne die Taucher hätte es in Tschernobyl eine zweite thermonukleare Explosion gegeben, gegen die Hiroshima wohl wie ein Feuerwerk ausgesehen hätte, mit entsprechenden Folgen. Sei also froh, dass es diese Helden gab, die die ******** der oberen Führung ausgelöffelt haben.


----------



## belle (29. September 2009)

zum Thema Fusion:
Das deutsche Fusionskraftwerk in Greifswald (Versuchsanlage) soll 2013 so weit sein, dass es ans Netz gehen kann.
Der Fusionsprozess ist noch nicht dauerhaft, aber teils über eine halbe Stunde stabil.

Einen Link kann ich nicht erbringen, da ich dieses Wissen durch ein Gespräch mit einem Ingenieur erlangte, der dort arbeitet und den ich zufällig auf einer Hochzeit traf.

zum Thema Links:
ARD, 30.09., "Jenseits der Mauer" 20:15, danach "Trennung von Staatswegen"
Genau deshalb werde ich nie Links wählen (auch wenn die anderes behaupten).

PS: Wenn ich eins mehr hasse als den Tod, dann ist es als Lügner abgestraft zu werden.
Herr Moderator, sie meinten wohl eher eine nicht verifizierte Information?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> zum Thema Fusion:
> Das deutsche Fusionskraftwerk in Greifswald (Versuchsanlage) soll 2013 so weit sein, dass es ans Netz gehen kann.
> Der Fusionsprozess ist noch nicht dauerhaft, aber teils über eine halbe Stunde stabil.
> 
> Einen Link kann ich nicht erbringen, da ich dieses Wissen durch ein Gespräch mit einem Ingenieur erlangte, der dort arbeitet und den ich zufällig auf einer Hochzeit traf.


 
Die machen da Grundlagenforschung, mehr nicht.
Ab 2014 soll da mit einem Stellarator geforscht werden.
Von den konstruktiven Schwächen eines Stellarators habe ich ja schon erzählt.
20 Jahre und 10 Milliarden Euro später wird man erkennen, dass der Stellarator zu anfällig ist.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (29. September 2009)

> 20 Jahre und 10 Milliarden Euro später wird man erkennen, dass der Stellarator zu anfällig ist.



Im Vergleich zu Banken wie der Hypo-Real Estate ein echtes Schnäppchen. Ich haben von Forschungsreaktoren (recht klein, weit von einem positiven wirkungsgrad gelesen), die über Stunden stabil laufen. Kein Wunder, die Spulen werden bei den kleinen Reaktoren kaum belastet.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktor noch miterlebe. Jedoch haben wir es geschafft auf dem Mond zu landen, USB-Sticks zu bauen auf denen man eine ganze Bibliothek an Büchern speichern kann,... warum sollte nicht irgendwann die Fusionsenergie funktionieren?

Und sobald die Grünen merken, dass der Strom nicht aus der Steckdose kommt, werden auch diese Leute merken, dass man nicht einfach alle AKWs abschalten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Banken wie der Hypo-Real Estate ein echtes Schnäppchen. Ich haben von Forschungsreaktoren (recht klein, weit von einem positiven wirkungsgrad gelesen), die über Stunden stabil laufen. Kein Wunder, die Spulen werden bei den kleinen Reaktoren kaum belastet.


 
Aber sie laufen nicht über Stunden, woher hast du das?
Und die Belastung der Magnetspulen ist sehr groß, man muss sie ständig austauschen und du kannst dir ja ausrechnen, was eine supraleitfähige Magnetspule kostet, die einige Tesla an Leistung hat. 
Von der Energiebilanz rede ich da noch nicht mal.

Vor einigen Jahren war ich ebenfalls von der Fusionsenergie überzeugt, doch dann erfuhr ich, wie es technisch damit aussieht und wie die Perspektiven sind. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den ersten kommerziell nutzbaren Fusionsreaktor noch miterlebe. Jedoch haben wir es geschafft auf dem Mond zu landen, USB-Sticks zu bauen auf denen man eine ganze Bibliothek an Büchern speichern kann,... warum sollte nicht irgendwann die Fusionsenergie funktionieren?


 
Weil wir die Technologie einfach noch nicht besitzen um ein 150 Millionen Grad heißes Plasma dauerhaft so kontrollieren zu können, um damit Wasser zu erhitzen.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Und sobald die Grünen merken, dass der Strom nicht aus der Steckdose kommt, werden auch diese Leute merken, dass man nicht einfach alle AKWs abschalten kann.


 
Gerade weil die Grünen gemerkt haben, dass der Strom nicht aus der Steckdose kommt und fossile Energieträger nicht das Maximum sein können, waren sie es, die den Denkanstoß zu neuen Energien geliefert haben.
Wo wären wir heute, wenn es die Grünen nicht gäbe?


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (29. September 2009)

> Aber sie laufen nicht über Stunden, woher hast du das?



Aus einem Artikel über... Jülich? Dort steht ein kleiner (sehr kleiner) Versuchsreaktor.



> Und die Belastung der Magnetspulen ist sehr groß, man muss sie ständig austauschen und du kannst dir ja ausrechnen, was eine supraleitfähige Magnetspule kostet, die einige Tesla an Leistung hat.



Dank Cern ist man mit der Technologie möglicherweise etwas weiter. Als ich in einer Doku die gigantischen Flüssigstickstofftanks an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, mit denen die Spulen gekühlt werden, hab ich ziemlich gestaunt. Da ist bestimmt ein wenig Know-How dazugekommen, vor Cern gab es meines Wissens keine so überdimensionierten Magnete.

Außerdem will man ja inzwischen das bewegte (geladene) Plasma verwenden, um das Plasma unter Kontrolle zu halten (bei besagtem Tomakak Reaktoren).



> Weil wir die Technologie einfach noch nicht besitzen um ein 150 Millionen Grad heißes Plasma dauerhaft so kontrollieren zu können, um damit Wasser zu erhitzen.



Vor 40 Jahren gab es keine richtigen Taschenrechner, es gab nicht mal numerische Feldberechnung für PCs. Heutzutage völlig selbstverständlich.



> Wo wären wir heute, wenn es die Grünen nicht gäbe?



Wir hätten keinen Dosenpfand, daher würde man in der Altstadt auf lehre Büchsen statt auf Glasscherben von kaputten Bierflaschen treten.

Und möglicherweise hätten wir weniger Soldaten in Kriegseinsätzen. Möglicherweise auch nicht. Mal schauen, welche Kolonien wir unter der SchwarzGelben Regierung kriegen, Afghanistan war jetzt nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Aus einem Artikel über... Jülich? Dort steht ein kleiner (sehr kleiner) Versuchsreaktor.


 
Warst du mal da?
Ich schon, da läuft nichts über Stunden, sie können die Anlage für einigen Minuten am Laufen halten, müssen dazu aber deutlich mehr Energie einspeisen als rauskommt (eigentlich wird da nie Energie gewonnen, dazu fehlen grundlegende Komponenten).
Aber vom stundenlangen Laufen kann man echt nicht reden. 



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Dank Cern ist man mit der Technologie möglicherweise etwas weiter. Als ich in einer Doku die gigantischen Flüssigstickstofftanks an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, mit denen die Spulen gekühlt werden, hab ich ziemlich gestaunt. Da ist bestimmt ein wenig Know-How dazugekommen, vor Cern gab es meines Wissens keine so überdimensionierten Magnete.


 
Nö, auch da muss ich widersprechen, ich fahre im November zum CERN und schaue mir den LHC mal an (hat ein Kumpel für mich klar gemacht ).
Die Magnetspulen sind für den Teilchenbeschleuniger entwickelt, sie könnte man nicht für Fusionsanlagen benutzen.
Die Anlage läuft nur für wenige Sekunden, dann haben die Elementarteilchen die Energie aus dem Magnetspulen aufgenommen.
Ein Fusionsreaktor sollte aber deutlich länger laufen.
Eine völlig andere Technologie eben, da kann man das eine nicht einfach für das andere benutzen.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Wir hätten keinen Dosenpfand, daher würde man in der Altstadt auf lehre Büchsen statt auf Glasscherben von kaputten Bierflaschen treten.


 
Öhm, wir hätten ein deutlich sinnvolleres Pfandsystem, aber die SPD hat jeden vernünftigen Vorschlag zur Nichte gemacht und schließlich haben die Grünen zähneknirschend den Kompromis akzeptiert.
Ist im Prinzip so wie mit dem Gesundheitsfond heute, großer Mist, aber man konnte sich nur darauf einigen.
Du musst immer daran denken, dass zum Regieren mehrere Parteien ihren Senf dazu geben und leider einige gute Dinge dadurch stark verwässert wird, bzw. zum dem wird, was eigentlich keiner gut findet.
Auch Merkel ist neben Schmidt die einzige, die den Gesundheitsfond gut findet und sie hat heute im Interview gesagt, dass sie auf jeden Fall daran festhalten will, ganz gleich was die FDP will.



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Und möglicherweise hätten wir weniger Soldaten in Kriegseinsätzen. Möglicherweise auch nicht. Mal schauen, welche Kolonien wir unter der SchwarzGelben Regierung kriegen, Afghanistan war jetzt nicht so mein Fall.


 
Och, denke mal an Merkel, als Schröder noch Kanzler war, wäre sie das damals schon gewesen, hätten wir heute Soldaten im Irak.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> zum Thema Fusion:
> Das deutsche Fusionskraftwerk in Greifswald (Versuchsanlage) soll 2013 so weit sein, dass es ans Netz gehen kann.
> Der Fusionsprozess ist noch nicht dauerhaft, aber teils über eine halbe Stunde stabil.



2014 soll er fertiggestellt werden.
Und "ans Netz gehen" ist in dem Zusammenhang missverständlich:
Das Ding verbraucht 10MW für das Heizen des Plamas, 5MW für die Magneten vermutlich nochmal deutlich mehr, um das flüssige Helium für die Produktion letzterer zu erzeugen.
Es hat aber keine Vorrichtungen, um Energie aus dem Plasma zu nutzen.
Also "ans Netz gehen" wie Aluminiumwerke, die deutsche Bahn oder andere Großverbraucher, nicht "ans Netz gehen" wie Kraftwerke.

Ich fordere noch einmal ein Beispiel für einen künstlichen, konstanten, selbst erhaltenen Fusionsprozess.



> PS: Wenn ich eins mehr hasse als den Tod, dann ist es als Lügner abgestraft zu werden.
> Herr Moderator, sie meinten wohl eher eine nicht verifizierte Information?



Ich meine eine Fehlinformation, die in ihrerer Aussage soweit von der Wirklichkeit abweicht, das sie entweder peinlich oder böswillig ist.
Die Aussage, dass wir Energie aus anderen Fusionsprozessen als der Sonne oder Kernwaffen gewinnen könnten, zählt für mich bis auf weiteres in diese Kategorie.
(Anm.: Private Meinung, keine Stellungnahme als Moderator. Moderatoren gehen i.d.R. nicht gegen Inhalte vor, nur gegen Ausdrucksformen. Strafen sind keine zu befürchten  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich fordere noch einmal ein Beispiel für einen künstlichen, konstanten, selbst erhaltenen Fusionsprozess.


 
Trägheitseinschluss beim NIF 
Stellarator am CNT, immerhin bis zu 2,8 Sekunden, das ist für einen Quantenphysiker am CERN eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

Trägheitseinschluss ist weder konstant (sondern ein Abschnitt in einem Kompirmierungs- und folgenden Expansionsprozess) noch selbst erhaltend (sondern auf eine externe Kraft angewiesen, die die Massen erstmal aufeinander beschleunigt). Afaik ist der NIF nicht mal betriebsbereit.
Bleibt aus der Liste der Anforderungen als "Fuionsprozess", 3 von 4 Forderungen sind nicht erfüllt 
(und der CNT ist ebenfalls nicht selbst erhaltend, dass die Fusion innerhalb er 2,8 Sekunden konstant ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und der CNT ist ebenfalls nicht selbst erhaltend, dass die Fusion innerhalb er 2,8 Sekunden konstant ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln)


 
Ich hab die Zahl mal in einem Wissenschaftsbericht an der Uni gelesen, kann aber nicht sagen, ob das immer noch aktuelle ist (war vor zwei Jahren).
So weit ich weiß, ist die Anlage derzeit eh stillgelegt, weil die Magnetspulen "dezent" radioaktiv verstrahlt sind und man sie austauschen muss.
Ist aber eine Geldfrage, ist ja heute alles knapper als früher. 

Aber trotzdem, 2,8 Sekunden sind eben für einen Quantentheoretiker eine verdammt lange Zeit. 
Zeit ist eben relativ.


----------



## Lartens (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*

Haben wir in 10 bis 15 Jahre eine reale Chance auf Atomernergie im Engeriemix zu verzichten?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Lartens schrieb:


> Haben wir in 10 bis 15 Jahre eine reale Chance auf Atomernergie im Engeriemix zu verzichten?


Das haben wir bereits heute, wie die letzte durch die Bundesregierung selbst in Auftrag gegebene Studie ja wohl zeigt. Und das kostenneutral, also ohne Anhebung der Endverbraucherpreise.
http://www.wiwo.de/politik-weltwirt...ringt-akw-betreiber-in-erklaerungsnot-439758/


----------



## Lartens (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das haben wir bereits heute, wie die letzte durch die Bundesregierung selbst in Auftrag gegebene Studie ja wohl zeigt. Und das kostenneutral, also ohne Anhebung der Endverbraucherpreise.
> Laufzeitverlngerung verzichtbar: Energie-Studie bringt AKW-Betreiber in Erklrungsnot - WirtschaftsWoche



Das ist doch nonsens, wir verlagern unser Strombezug ins Ausland.

nach meinem Verständnis soll das Engergiekonzept untersuchen unter welchen Gesichtspunkten eine nahezu 100% Selbstversorgung möglich ist.

Was bringt mir, da der Bezug aus dem Ausland. Wenn dem so wäre müßte der Strom sogar günstiger werden! 

Wir bauen Atomernergie ab und Frankreich plant dann neue AKWs?? Unsinn!
Wir verschieben unsere Probleme ins Ausland. 

IUch wrate mal ab was die Studie wirklich aussagt...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Lartens schrieb:


> ................
> nach meinem Verständnis soll das Engergiekonzept untersuchen unter welchen Gesichtspunkten eine nahezu 100% Selbstversorgung möglich ist.
> ....



Ich finde da jetzt nichts Schlimmes daran. Frankreich hat ja eh ein anderes Energiekonzept, wie auch Tschechien und Polen. Außerdem soll das ja auch nur einen Übergang darstellen, bis die vollständige Deckung mit erneuerbaren Energien möglich ist. 
Und dass wir noch vor etlichen Jahrzehnten an Vorreiterrolle in Sachen Atomenergie und -technologie hatten, bis auch der letzte auf den Zeiger kam, dass sowohl die Risiken unkalkulierbar, als auch die Endlagerfrage unlösbar sind, bringt uns doch letztendlich auch wieder technologisch nur weiter und wir übernehmen eine neue Vorreiterrolle.

Du kannst dir ja gern dein realistisches Szenario selbst berechnen:

---> Rechner - Energiewenderecher.de - Die Energiewende selbst gestalten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Lartens schrieb:


> Haben wir in 10 bis 15 Jahre eine reale Chance auf Atomernergie im Engeriemix zu verzichten?



Nach der letzten mir bekannten Studie (irgendwo weiter vorne hier verlinkt) haben allein die erneuerbaren auf dem damaligen Stand der Technik und bei flächenneutraler, effizienter Implementierung (d.h. keine Solaranalgen auf der Wiese, sondern auf bestehenden, südweisenden Dächern) das Potential, ~50% des deutschen Stromverbrauches zu decken.
Würde man die Hälfte dieses Potentials ausschöpfen, hätte man die AKWs vollständig ersetzt, ohne eine auch nur ein kwH einsparen oder die Stromexporte drosseln zu müssen.

Ich denke mal, dass wäre innerhalb von 15 Jahren realistisch, zumal seit Erstellung der Studie und in diesen 15 Jahren noch ein gewisser technischer Fortschritt hinzugekommen ist, insbesondere im Bereich der Privathaushalte weiterhin enormes Sparpotential zu erwarten ist und man ja nicht nur durch erneuerbare Energien ersetzen kann, sondern z.B. auch das Propan, Butan,..., das derzeit auf der Nordsee abgefackelt wird, einem sinnvollen Nutzen zuführen könnte.

Der Haken: Man muss mal damit anfangen und natürlich ist der Aufbau neuer Kraftwerke und zugehöriger Leitungen kurzfristig nicht so rentabel, wie ein bißchen Lobbyismus und der Weiterbetrieb von ein paar AKWs, deren Folgekosten man bequem an den Staat abschieben kann.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das haben wir bereits heute, wie die letzte durch die Bundesregierung selbst in Auftrag gegebene Studie ja wohl zeigt. Und das kostenneutral, also ohne Anhebung der Endverbraucherpreise.
> Laufzeitverlngerung verzichtbar: Energie-Studie bringt AKW-Betreiber in Erklrungsnot - WirtschaftsWoche


 
Anscheinend lesen viele Leute nur das, was sie auch wahrnehmen wollen. Daß man eben nicht ohne weiteres auf die Kernenergie verzichten kann, steht schon im ersten Absatz Deines verlinkten Artikels. Man kann zwar auf eine Laufzeitverlängerung verzichten, allerdings nur um den Preis massiver Stromimporte aus dem Ausland. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal kurz die Frage, wo denn dieser Strom aus dem Ausland herkommt. Möglicherweise aus Kernkraftwerken? Ja, tatsächlich. Die Franzosen und Tschechen bauen die beispielsweise sehr gerne direkt an der deutschen Grenze. Deren Strom würden wir dann mit unseren Importen auch abnehmen. Wir würden also weiterhin Kernenergie nutzen, die allerdings nicht auf unserem Grund und Boden erzeugt wird und in keiner Hinsicht unserer Kontrolle unterliegt. Macht das irgendwas besser? Nein. Also können wir es auch bleiben lassen und entwerten Milliardeninvestitionen nicht einfach mir nichts, Dir nichts, indem wir hervorragend funktionierende Kraftwerke vor der Zeit abschalten. Das ist auch der allgemeinen Wohlfahrt nicht zuträglich.

Regenerative Energien wie Solar- und Windenergie haben zwar ohne Frage ihren Reiz, weil sie einem so schön das Gewissen erleichtern, aber leider produzieren sie in der Regel nur dann genug Energie, wenn sie keiner braucht. Was nützt mir denn ein Maximum an Strom an einem leicht windigen Sommertag mit strahlendem Sonnenschein? Werde ich da besonders viel warmes Wasser brauchen, die Klimaanlage aufreißen oder viel in Beleuchtung investieren müssen? Eher nicht. Stellt sich die Frage, wann ich denn überhaupt ein heißes Bad nehmen möchte oder viel Licht brauche. Ich bringe da mal unauffällig den Winter ins Spiel. Erzeugt eine Solaranlage viel Strom, wenn die Sonne in flachem Winkel für vier Stunden scheint und im schlimmsten Fall noch Schnee liegt? Auch eher nicht. Ist der Winter wenigstens eine sehr windige Jahreszeit? Auch nicht. Bleibt die Frage, wie ich es mir dann hell und warm machen soll, wenn alternative Kraftwerke kaum was anbieten, herkömmliche aber nicht betrieben werden sollen.

Ich sehe bei diesem Dilemma keine andere Lösung, als bei den verfügbaren Technologien zu bleiben. Sicherlich hat keiner Lust darauf, neben einem Kernkraftwerk zu wohnen, ich auch nicht. Das sehe ich ein. Aber diese Bürde auf unsere Nachbarn zu schieben, ist auch nicht gerade fair und politisch sogar unklug. Und solange trotz dieser Voraussetzungen denkbar harmlose Kohlekraftwerke als noch größeres Teufelswerk bezeichnet werden, sehe ich keine Alternative, als die Kernkraft noch ein Weilchen zu behalten.


----------



## Jan565 (21. September 2010)

Was ich daran nicht verstehe ist. Alle setzen auf Umweltschutz, aber Kohlekraftwerke dürfen statt KKW´s stehen. Ein Widerspruch. Klar bei den KKW hat man die Brennstäbe zu entsorgen, das kannst auch nicht auf dauer und auch keine 100Jahre länge, da muss man was finden um die vielleicht sogar weiter zu verwenden für etwas, aber da müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen und nicht das wir Deutschen alle abschalten und dann zukaufen was auch in KKWs Produziert wird. 

Die letzen 50 Jahre gab es nur ein schweres Vorkommnis 1986. Das war tragisch, aber könnte hier nicht passieren, da unsere viel besser abgesichert sind. Wenn hier in der Außenluft des KKW Stahlung in erhöhter Menge zu messen ist, schalten die sich von selbst ab! Sowas gibt es dahinten nicht. Wegen eines schweren Unfalls sollen gleich alle abgestellt werden. Jeden Tag passieren Autounfälle, sollen wir deswegen die Autos von von der Straße nehmen? 

Jeder will Billig Strom, das kann man aber nur durch die KKUs bewerkstelligen. Windenergie und Solar sind wesentlich teurer, der gegen Atomenergie ist, kann gerne meine Stromrechnung Zahlen. 

Und die einzige alternative zu Atomenergie ist nicht Solar, Wind, Gezeitenkraftwerke sondern die Fusionsenergie, die auch noch ein paar Jahre auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Was ich daran nicht verstehe ist. Alle setzen auf Umweltschutz, aber Kohlekraftwerke dürfen statt KKW´s stehen. .......


 
Den Unterschied merkt mann erst, wenn einem so ein Ding um die Ohren fliegt ... 
Nicht, dass Kohlekraftwerke bedeutend umweltfreundlicher wären, aber wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, sind gerade die Lagerung der Abfälle und evtl. auftretende Störfälle die entscheidenden Negativpunkte.

@ Icejester:

Da ich mich nicht wiederholen möchte, empfehle ich den Thread weiter zu verfolgen.
Klar ist es erst mal nur eine Übergangslösung von anderen Ländern für 15 Jahre abhängig zu sein, aber wenn man die gleiche Menge an Forschungsgeldern für die Suche nach Speicherquellen und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten für die Verbundnetze und erneuerbaren Energien ansetzt, die auch für die Kernenergieforschung geflossen sind und immer noch für die Enlagersuche und Verklappung in Form von Gutachten, Polizeieinsätzen, Werbung und all dem ganzen Trallalala fließen, wäre der nachhaltigen Energiepolitik weit mehr geholfen, als so ein fauler Atomkompromiss mit der Option zum weitermerkeln und der Hoffnung dass auch alles ja gut geht, in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Bananenrepublik Deutschland*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bringe da mal unauffällig den Winter ins Spiel. Erzeugt eine Solaranlage viel Strom, wenn die Sonne in flachem Winkel für vier Stunden scheint und im schlimmsten Fall noch Schnee liegt? Auch eher nicht.


Wohnst du in Deutschland, oder in der Nähe des Nordpols?
Die Sonne scheint auch im Winter mehr als vier Stunden und bei Photovoltaikanlagen genügt es, wenn es hell ist.

PS: Es ist heller, wenn Schnee liegt. 


Icejester schrieb:


> Ist der Winter wenigstens eine sehr windige Jahreszeit? Auch nicht.


Ähm, hat es bei dir zu Hause schon mal geschneit?
Glaubst du, dass die Wolken über deinem Haus entstanden sind? 

Das Problem bei Wind- und Sonnenenergie ist nicht bei den Jahreszeiten zu suchen und mit dem Strom wird auch "etwas" mehr betrieben, als Haushalte.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Klar ist es erst mal nur eine Übergangslösung von anderen Ländern für 15 Jahre abhängig zu sein, aber wenn man die gleiche Menge an Forschungsgeldern für die Suche nach Speicherquellen und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten für die Verbundnetze und erneuerbaren Energien ansetzt, die auch für die Kernenergieforschung geflossen sind und immer noch für die Enlagersuche und Verklappung in Form von Gutachten, Polizeieinsätzen, Werbung und all dem ganzen Trallalala fließen, wäre der nachhaltigen Energiepolitik weit mehr geholfen, als so ein fauler Atomkompromiss mit der Option zum weitermerkeln und der Hoffnung dass auch alles ja gut geht, in den nächsten Jahren.


 
Das stimmt doch überhaupt nicht. Da wir dann insgesamt MEHR für unseren Strom zahlen müssen, haben wir auch insgesamt WENIGER freie Mittel, die wir in Forschung investieren können. Denn unendlich viel Geld haben wir nunmal leider nicht. Abgesehen davon weiß doch kein Mensch, ob die Suche nach effektiven Speichermöglichkeiten etc. nun 5 oder 50 Jahre dauert. Mit einer so unbekannten Größe möchte ich wirklich nicht rechnen. Das ist bestenfalls unseriös, schlimmstenfalls schlicht und einfach Betrug.



Fadi schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Deutschland, oder in der Nähe des Nordpols?
> Die Sonne scheint auch im Winter mehr als vier Stunden und bei Photovoltaikanlagen genügt es, wenn es hell ist.


 
Dann schau Dir das mal an: Sonnenschein ? Wikipedia Dezember 1965 im Thüringer Wald: 0 Stunden Sonnenschein. Sicherlich ein Extremwert, aber eben nicht unerreichbar. 4 Stunden am Tag sind für Deutschland schon realistisch.

Hier nochmal eine andere Statistik: • Sonnenscheindauer pro Monat 2007 | Deutschland 
Dort sieht man, daß im Januar und November / Dezember 2007 in Deutschland pro Monat (!) 40 bis 50 Stunden die Sonne geschienen hat. Das sind weniger als 2 Stunden am Tag.

Der Punkt ist ja auch nicht, daß diese Anlagen im Winter gar nichts produzieren, sondern daß sie dann, wenn man besonders viel braucht, besonders wenig erhält. Ehrlich gesagt ist die genaue Differenz egal. Solange es nicht in ausnahmslos jeder Lebenslage zur Deckung reicht, ist das Konzept unbrauchbar.


> PS: Es ist heller, wenn Schnee liegt.


 
 Der Schnee wird auch bestimmt so freundlich sein, einen großen Bogen um Solaranlagen zu machen und sich nicht auf die Module zu legen.


> Ähm, hat es bei dir zu Hause schon mal geschneit?
> Glaubst du, dass die Wolken über deinem Haus entstanden sind?


 
Ich weiß nicht, was Luftbewegungen in ein paar Kilometern Höhe einem Windpark nützen sollen.


> Das Problem bei Wind- und Sonnenenergie ist nicht bei den Jahreszeiten zu suchen und mit dem Strom wird auch "etwas" mehr betrieben, als Haushalte.


a) Die Jahreszeiten sind in der Tat ein eklatantes Problem.
b) Die Tatsache, daß auch die Industrie Strom braucht, verschärft das Problem deutlich. Nimm dazu noch die Bestrebungen der Grünen, uns alle mit Elektroautos zu beglücken, und wir kommen mit absoluter Sicherheit vorne und hinten die nächsten 30 Jahre nicht zu Rande.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2010)

Bei Solaranlagen (z.B. für Warmwasser) gibt es ein Problem, wenn die Sonne nicht dirket scheint.
Bei Photovoltaikanlagen genügt Tageslicht.

Damit der Schnee nicht auf den Modulen liegen bleibt, genügt es wenn dies leicht erwärmt werden.

Der Wind weht ja nicht nur in ein paar Kilometern Höhe sondern auch bei uns herunten, oder schneit es bei euch ständig senkrecht?

Kann ja sein, aber bei uns ist das eher selten der Fall.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Nette Idee mit den erwärmten Solarmodulen. Aber ich ahne, daß das so ähnlich enden wird wie mit den ICE-Klimaanlagen diesen Sommer. Kaum wird's mal kälter als -10°C, wird man gewiß feststellen, daß die Heizung viel zu klein dimensioniert war.

Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das bei Euch mit dem Wind ist. Hier ist es in der Tat normalerweise außer im Herbst sehr, sehr wenig. Sonst wäre es ja auch im Sommer nicht so unerträglich heißt. (Okay, dieses Jahr ging's ) Das könnte vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür sein, daß es hier weit und breit keine Windkraftanlagen gibt. Und nein, schneien tut's normalerweise nicht senkrecht, was aber auch an der Struktur von Schneeflocken liegt. Regnen tut's hingegen normalerweise wirklich senkrecht von oben nach unten. Beantwortet das Deine Frage?


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob man mit alternativer Energie schon genug Energie erzeugen kann!
Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Atomenergie einfach den anderen Energien im Weg steht. Warum sollte ein Energiekonzern Milliarden an Geld in Forschung stecken, wenn sie genauso gut bequem mit Atomkraft Geld machen können?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob man mit alternativer Energie schon genug Energie erzeugen kann!
> Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Atomenergie einfach den anderen Energien im Weg steht. Warum sollte ein Energiekonzern Milliarden an Geld in Forschung stecken, wenn sie genauso gut bequem mit Atomkraft Geld machen können?



Genau da kommt es aber letztlich doch wieder auf die Frage nach "genug Energie" zurück. 

Sicherlich könnte man eine brauchbare Alternative zur Atomkraft ausarbeiten. Die Kosten sind aber dermaßen eklatant, dass die zuständigen Unternehmen danach auch gleich Insolvenz anmelden könnten. 

Man muss sich ja nur einmal die Gesamtkosten für Windkraft und Wasser ansehen, die da auf den Verbraucher zukommen. Und dabei rede ich von effektiven Kosten, nicht von der fehlerhaften Einschätzung, dass man nur das Bezahlt, was auf der Abrechnung steht. 
Man bedenke: Frau Merkel bezahlt die Subventionen sicherlich nicht aus der eigenen Portokasse. Das sind Steuergelder ohne die die tatsächlichen Kosten direkt auf den einzelnen Endverbrauchter übergehen würden.


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

Die Energieriesen haben einenUmsatz von ca 4 Milliarde Euro jedes Jahr und jeder einzelne. Dazu kommt noch der Staat, der da sicher auch mithilft. Also wenn der Wille da wäre, würde es sicherlich nicht am Geld scheitern.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn. Ein Unternehmen, das 4 Mrd. € Umsatz macht, kann trotzdem effektiv Verlust machen. Das heißt gar nichts.

Und daß der Staat Solarenergie und solchen Mumpitz subventioniert, ist überhaupt die allergrößte Unverschämtheit. Seltsam, daß bei Unterstützungszahlungen für Banken oder der Abwrackprämie wie auch den Kohlesubventionen alle jammern. Aber das soll okay sein? Sehr eigentümlich...


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

äh und warum ist es Unsinn Solarenergie zu subventionieren?


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Es ist halt wirtschaftlicher Schwachsinn, ein Produkt zu Lasten aller anderen Marktteilnehmer durch staatliches Geld zu fördern. Das ist der Gipfel der Ineffizienz. Was sich nicht alleine am Markt etablieren oder halten kann, sollte am besten in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Zugegeben, wenn Du jetzt in der Branche arbeitest, dann ist das für Dich sehr förderlich. Die Gehälter dort sind fürstlich und um den Arbeitsplatz muß man sich in den nächsten 30 Jahren wahrscheinlich keine Sorgen machen. Ich möchte da auch ganz gerne arbeiten, denn wenn man irgendwo was ohne Sinn und Verstand abgreifen kann, macht man das doch gerne, oder?

Noch lieber würde ich allerdings bei der EU arbeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nette Idee mit den erwärmten Solarmodulen. Aber ich ahne, daß das so ähnlich enden wird wie mit den ICE-Klimaanlagen diesen Sommer. Kaum wird's mal kälter als -10°C, wird man gewiß feststellen, daß die Heizung viel zu klein dimensioniert war.
> 
> Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das bei Euch mit dem Wind ist. Hier ist es in der Tat normalerweise außer im Herbst sehr, sehr wenig. Sonst wäre es ja auch im Sommer nicht so unerträglich heißt. (Okay, dieses Jahr ging's ) Das könnte vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür sein, daß es hier weit und breit keine Windkraftanlagen gibt. Und nein, schneien tut's normalerweise nicht senkrecht, was aber auch an der Struktur von Schneeflocken liegt. Regnen tut's hingegen normalerweise wirklich senkrecht von oben nach unten. Beantwortet das Deine Frage?


Naja, bei uns regnet oder schneit es auch manchmal waagrecht. 

Solarmodule zu heizen ist sicher nicht schwierig, weil sie nur ein paar Grad plus haben müssen, damit der Schnee wieder abschmilzt.
Zumindest wäre das intelligenter als die Einfahrt zu beheizen. 

Man kann natürlich nicht überall Windkraftanlagen aufstellen, aber dort wo es sinnvoll ist, sollte man es auch machen.

Dass man nur mit Solar- und Windenergie kein ganzes Land mit Strom versorgen kann, ist wohl klar, aber damit kann man schon mal einen Teil des Strombedarfs abdecken.

PS: Zumindest sind die nötigen Rohstoffe dafür billiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> indem wir hervorragend funktionierende Kraftwerke vor der Zeit abschalten.



Zur weiteren Nutzung hervorragend funktionierender Kraftwerke bis zum Ende der vorgesehenen Nutzungszeit haben die Stromkonzerne vor ettlichen Jahren einen Vertrag mit der damaligen Bundesregierung geschlossen. Und dann gebrochen.

Bei den jüngsten Entwicklungen geht es ausdrücklich darum, Kraftwerke zum Teil deutlich (20-30 Jahre waren im Gespräch, das wären 50%) über ihre vorgesehene Lebensdauer zu nutzen und es geht dabei ausdrücklich auch um Reaktoren wie z.B. Krümmel. Ein Reaktor, der in 3 Jahren iirc nur 4 Tage aktiv war (davon keiner unter Volllast und afaik ohne nenneswerte Einspeisung) fällt imho genauso wenig unter "hervorragend funktionierend", wie die Informationspolitik seinen Betreiber "ausreichend vertrauenswürdig" erscheinen lässt.




Jan565 schrieb:


> Was ich daran nicht verstehe ist. Alle setzen auf Umweltschutz, aber Kohlekraftwerke dürfen statt KKW´s stehen. Ein Widerspruch. Klar bei den KKW hat man die Brennstäbe zu entsorgen, das kannst auch nicht auf dauer und auch keine 100Jahre länge, da muss man was finden um die vielleicht sogar weiter zu verwenden für etwas, aber da müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen und nicht das wir Deutschen alle abschalten und dann zukaufen was auch in KKWs Produziert wird.



Deutschland ist keineswegs das einizige Land, das mal einen Atomausstieg beschlossen hat, es ziehen durchaus andere am gleichen Strang. Das mehr werden ist nicht unbedingt wahrscheinlich, solange Deutschland den Bau neuer AKWs finanziert.
Eine Zweitverwertung von verbrauchtem Kernmaterial ist aufgrund der Radioaktivität unmöglich, man kann höchstens versuchen, durch mehrfache Aufbereitung das maximale an Energie herauszuholen. Das bringt dann aber dann aber die bekannten Probleme in Bezug auf Proliferation von Nuklearwaffen mit sich, da größere Mengen waffenfähiges Plutonium als Abfall anfallen und für die gibt es meines Wissens nach kein sicheres Verwertungsystem.
In Frankreich forscht man derzeit in Richtung Transmutation, d.h. man will durch gezielten Neutronenbeschuss Atommüll in andere, schneller zerfallende Elemente umwandeln um die Menge des stark strahlenden Mülls zu reduzieren.
Aber zum einen wird man am Ende dieses Prozesses immer noch radioaktiven Abfall in gleicher oder sogar höherer Menge haben, zum anderen sind dafür weitere Reaktoren und zusätzlicher Energieaufwand erforderlich (-> mehr Risiko, weniger Nettoernergiegewinn) und vor allem weiß heute und vorraussichtlich auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten niemand, ob es praktizierbar ist.
Darüber hinaus wären mir keine Versuche bekannt, irgendetwas mit Atommüll zu machen, außer ihn in mehr-oder-minder sicherer Weise auf Halde zu legen.



> Die letzen 50 Jahre gab es nur ein schweres Vorkommnis 1986.



Wenn du schwer als "halb Europa mit radioaktivem Material belastet und Flächen, die größer als manche Staaten sind, über Jahrhundert für Menschen unbrauchbar gemacht" definierst: Ja. Ereignisse, bei denen größere Mengen Radioaktivität freigesetzt wurden, gab es dagegen mehrere, genauso wie Reaktoren außer Kontrolle gerierten (Stichwort: Three Mile Island)
Desweiteren frag ich mich ganz ernsthaft, wie viele "schwere Ereignisse" vom Typ Tschernobyl denn deiner Meinung nach passieren müssen, ehe das Problem darstellt? 2? 3? 5? Sind AKWs solange okay, bis sie eine Milliarde Menschen umgebracht oder einen ganzen Kontinent unbewohnbar gemacht haben?

Desweiteren fällt imho auch sowas wie die Asse unter Atomstörfall.




> Das war tragisch, aber könnte hier nicht passieren, da unsere viel besser abgesichert sind. Wenn hier in der Außenluft des KKW Stahlung in erhöhter Menge zu messen ist, schalten die sich von selbst ab!



Niemand Angst vor einem AKW, das so funktioniert, wie es soll. Auch Tschernobyl ist nicht geschehen, weil alle Systeme wie geplant funktiert haben.



> Sowas gibt es dahinten nicht.



"dahinten"?
Ich weiß nicht, wie weit deine Kenntnisse über Geographie oder Nukleartechnik reichen, aber AKWs, die nicht den deutschen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen würden gibt es nicht nur in Russland (oder Deutschland  ), sondern weltweit. Und diplomatischer Druck gegen den Bau weiterer wird auch schwer, solange man sich selbst das Recht auf Atomenergie rausnimmt.



> Und die einzige alternative zu Atomenergie ist nicht Solar, Wind, Gezeitenkraftwerke sondern die Fusionsenergie, die auch noch ein paar Jahre auf sich warten lässt.



Die lässt seit ettlichen Jahrzehnten auf sich warten und wenn man sich die Kosten anguckt... ITER allein (Stromproduktion, wenn es gut läuft, ±0) kostet nach aktueller Rechnung 16 Milliarden. Milchmädchenrechnung: Dafür könnte man (ausgehend von Wikipedias 800€/KW) 20 GW Windspargel in die Landschaft stellen. Nur so zum Vergleich: Die Spitzenleistung aller aktiven deutschen AKWs liegt derzeit bei 20,8GW. Zugegeben: Eine Windkraftanlage bleibt in der Praxis deutlich weiter hinter ihrer Spitzenleistung zurück und onshore ergäbe sich auch ein Platzproblem, aber wir reden hier auch nicht von den Kosten für eine Ersetzung der Fissions- durch Fusionskraftwerke, sondern von den Kosten für den Bau eines einzigen Fusionskraftwerkes, das weniger leistet, als eine einzelne Windkraftanlage.
Ehe diese Technik praktikabel ist, sollten wir eine andere Lösung gefunden haben. (und dann brauchen wir sie eigentlich nicht mehr)




Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon weiß doch kein Mensch, ob die Suche nach effektiven Speichermöglichkeiten etc. nun 5 oder 50 Jahre dauert. Mit einer so unbekannten Größe möchte ich wirklich nicht rechnen.



Rechnest du lieber mit der unbekannten Größe "wird die Suche nach einer Atommüllentsorgung 50 oder 500 Jahre dauern?" ?
Vielleicht eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenz - Leben oder Strom?

Allgemein wäre noch anzumerken, dass wir in Deutschland eine ganze Reihe von Speichersystemen installiert und Fördersysteme etabliert haben, die derzeit darauf abzielen, den von Groß/Atomkraftwerken nachts erzeugten und da eigentlich nicht benötigten Strom einer Nutzung zuzuführen. Diese Maßnahmen könnten genauso gut in Gegenrichtung eingesetzt werden, sollte man mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, tagsüber einen Überschuss und nachts Mangel zu haben.
Es besteht also noch sehr viel Potential, auch ganz ohne neue Speichertechniken.

Zusätzlich bleibt auch immer noch die Unterstützung durch z.B. Gaskraftwerke, die sich kurzfristig z.B. nachts einsetzen ließen. Bis auf weiteres werden über der Nordsee tattäglich Mengen an Propan und Butan abgefackelt, die sich über Erdgasnetze nicht verteilen lassen und für die es auch nicht ausreichend Großabnehmer gibt. Diese wenigstens zu verstromen wäre gegenüber der jetzigen Situation CO2 neutral.



> Dann schau Dir das mal an: Sonnenschein ? Wikipedia Dezember 1965 im Thüringer Wald: 0 Stunden Sonnenschein. Sicherlich ein Extremwert, aber eben nicht unerreichbar. 4 Stunden am Tag sind für Deutschland schon realistisch.



Da geht es um Stunden, die die Sonne ungehindert scheint (wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass der Thüringer Wald diesseits des Polarkreises liegt), d.h. ohne Wolken am Himmel. Das ist zugegebenermaßen selten, aber deswegen wird die Leistung von Solaranlagen ja auch für bedeckten Himmel berechnet.



> Der Punkt ist ja auch nicht, daß diese Anlagen im Winter gar nichts produzieren, sondern daß sie dann, wenn man besonders viel braucht, besonders wenig erhält. Ehrlich gesagt ist die genaue Differenz egal. Solange es nicht in ausnahmslos jeder Lebenslage zur Deckung reicht, ist das Konzept unbrauchbar.



Meines Wissens nach schwankt der Stromverbrauch in Deutschland nicht so stark mit dem Jahresverlauf und wenn es in der Vergangenheit Knappheiten gab, dann im Sommer. Da Wärmeenergie über Geothermie oder vorläufig aus der Abwärme von Verbrennungskraftwerken (einschließlich Biomasse) in großen Mengen ökologisch gewonnen werden kann, der Stromverbrauch für Beleuchtung durch neue Techniken immer weiter abnimmt und solare Kühlung weiterhin nicht kleinmaßstäblich umgesetzt werden kann, dürfte sich dieser Trend auch eher noch verstärken. Dazu kommt die Häufung von Stürmen im Winter, die eine erhöhte Strommenge aus Windenergie mit sich bringt.

Ggf. hast du recht und bei einem zu hohen Anteil an Solarenergie ergibt sich ein Problem - aber solange wir noch keine 30-40-50% unseres Stroms auf diesem Wege beziehen, besteht wohl noch Potential. Und darüber hinaus gibt sowas wie einen europäischen Strommarkt und z.B. der Mittelmeerraum, der einen nenneswerten Teil der EU ausmacht, sollte bis auf weiteres den höchsten Stromverbrauch im Sommer haben - Klimaanlagen. (vergleiche die Nachrichten, die Kalifornien jeden Sommer produziert)




> Ich weiß nicht, was Luftbewegungen in ein paar Kilometern Höhe einem Windpark nützen sollen.



Die Luftbewegungen in ein paar 100m Höhe sind keineswegs zu vernachlässigen und sind auf jedem Berg zugänglich.



> b) Die Tatsache, daß auch die Industrie Strom braucht, verschärft das Problem deutlich.



Gerade der industrielle Verbrauch lässt sich am besten Steuern, die Großverbraucher da sind afaik derzeit die Hauptabnehmer für den AKW-Nachtstrom.



> Nimm dazu noch die Bestrebungen der Grünen, uns alle mit Elektroautos zu beglücken, und wir kommen mit absoluter Sicherheit vorne und hinten die nächsten 30 Jahre nicht zu Rande.



Die Bestrebungen der Grünen?
Merkwürdigerweise werden Elektroautos vorwiegend von der Autoindustrie und den ihrer Lobby hörigen Parteien promoted, z.B. unser derzeitigen Regierung.
Aus ökologischer Sicht sind Elektroautos kompletter Schwachsinn. Sie verbrauchen extrem viel Energie in der Herstellung, sie verbrauchen deutlich mehr Energie im Betrieb und solange die Leistung von Wind-, Solar- und Wasserkraft (alle Formen) nicht unseren stationären Stromverbrauch übersteigt, kann man fossile oder biologische Brennstoffe lieber in den Tank kippen, anstatt sie stationär zu verstromen. Die Umwandlung von elektrischer in chemische Energie wird immer inefizienter sein, als die direkte Nutzung chemischer Energieträger, die ja nunmal sowieso genutzt werden.




Icejester schrieb:


> Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das bei Euch mit dem Wind ist. Hier ist es in der Tat normalerweise außer im Herbst sehr, sehr wenig. Sonst wäre es ja auch im Sommer nicht so unerträglich heißt. (Okay, dieses Jahr ging's ) Das könnte vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür sein, daß es hier weit und breit keine Windkraftanlagen gibt. Und nein, schneien tut's normalerweise nicht senkrecht, was aber auch an der Struktur von Schneeflocken liegt. Regnen tut's hingegen normalerweise wirklich senkrecht von oben nach unten. Beantwortet das Deine Frage?



Ich würde mal vermuten, dass "bei euch" nicht ganz repräsentativ für Deutschland ist 
"Bei uns" heißt es jedenfalls erst dann Regen, wenn es sich horizontal bewegt und das tut es, gerade im Winter, sehr, sehr oft. Und "bei uns" lässt sich in diesem Fall auf die gesamte Deutsche Küste und weite Teile der deutschen Tiefebene übertragen. (In letzterer zwar nicht unbedingt in Bodennähe, Bäume&Co bremsen schnell, aber deswegen baut man Windräder ja auch viele dutzend Meter hoch)
Und zumindest aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet kann ich ähnliches für die Berggipfel bestätigen, d.h. auch im Rest von Deutschland dürften sich sehr viele Stellen mit ausreichend Luftbewegung finden, wenn man mal "außerhalb seines Tals" denkt


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. September 2010)

> Ich würde mal vermuten, dass "bei euch" nicht ganz repräsentativ für Deutschland ist


Da ich Österreicher bin, wohl kaum. 



> Auch Tschernobyl ist nicht geschehen, weil alle Systeme wie geplant funktiert haben.


Ich kann mich auch irren, aber war da nicht menschliches Versagen ein Hauptgrund?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Die Energieriesen haben einenUmsatz von ca 4 Milliarde Euro jedes Jahr und jeder einzelne. Dazu kommt noch der Staat, der da sicher auch mithilft. Also wenn der Wille da wäre, würde es sicherlich nicht am Geld scheitern.



Wenn der Staat mithilft? Der ist gut. Was denkst du, wo das Geld des Staates wohl herkommt? Es sollte hier eher heißen "Wenn der Steuerzahler" mithilft. 
Warum sollte ich als Steuerzahler für meine Energie doppelt bezahlen? 

Es ist einfach völliger Wahnsinn ständig neu anzufangen. 
Irgendwie muss das Geld nachher auch wieder reinkommen. Was viele "Traumtänzer" zu vergessen scheinen. 

Dass die Formel _C_ + _I_ + _G_ + _X_ − _M_ = _Y_(_G__D__P_) absolut realitätsfern ist, sollte eigentlich spätestens seit der letzten Wirtschaftskrise bekannt sein. Daran glauben heutzutage nur noch Obamabots (die selben, die auch davon überzeugt sind, dass Obama die Sozialversicherung für alle arbeitslosen US Bürger aus der eigenen Tasche zahlt ) und zu einem gewissen Teil die deutsche Bundesregierung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Da ich Österreicher bin, wohl kaum.



touché.
Allerdings hat die Frage in dem Fall ja gar keine große Bedeutung mehr, da ihr enorme Mengen Wasserkraft zur Verfügung habt 



> Ich kann mich auch irren, aber war da nicht menschliches Versagen ein Hauptgrund?



Wie mans nimmt: 
Es gab eine Reihe von Fehlentscheidungen, was mit dem Reaktor überhaupt geschehen sollte, ein Teil der Sicherheitssysteme war deaktiviert (es ist aber zweifelhaft, ob sie gereicht hätten) und der Rest wurde nicht mit den auftretenen Bedingungen fertig. Afaik lassen sich aber kaum Vorwürfe erheben, dass das Personal nicht so gehandelt hätte, wie es in der ihm vorgegebenen Situation erwartet wurde. D.h. von "Versagen" würde ich nicht sprechen.
Das ganze ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Reaktor in eine ungeplante und unbeherrschbare Situation kam und das es auch in deutschen Reaktoren schon zu ungeplanten und unbeherrschbaren Situationen kam. Bauartbedingt ist es bei uns deutlich schwerer, durch so eine Aktion den Reaktor in die Luft zu jagen und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die davor panische Angst hätten (mein Problem mit der Atomkraft ist der Müll und die internationale Situation), aber man kann trotzdem mal darauf hinweisen, dass Sicherheit nicht alleine durch technische Planung gegeben ist. Die mag bei uns besser sein - aber das Verantwortungsbewußtsein unserer Kraftwerkbetreiber besteht darin, dass sie Störfälle nicht melden oder herunterspielen und Nachrüstungen zur Erhöhung der Sicherheit nur auf Staatskosten akzeptieren. Die Umsetzung der technischen Theorie führt bekanntermaßen dazu, dass Kraftwerke mal 1-2 Jahre vom Netz gehen, um Verletzungen der Baupläne zu beheben, die 1-2 Jahrzehnte vorher gemacht und seitdem nichtmal bemerkt wurden und die Sorgfalt im Betrieb... - kann mir einer erklären, wie Brennstäbe, d.h. Metall pur, das einfach nur in einer Führung liegt, bei Ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb verbiegen können?

Deswegen bei allem vertrauen in die Theorie: Wenn man sie nicht bestmöglich umsetzt, dann wird das auch nichts mit der Sicherheit. Und das Hauptargument für AKWs in letzter Zeit ist bekanntermaßen "kostengünstig", was so ziemlich das Gegenteil von "bestmöglich" darstellt.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich als Steuerzahler für meine Energie doppelt bezahlen?



Weil du musst?
Du hast nur die Wahl:

Strom + EEG-Förderung
Strom + Volkswirtschaftliche Verluste durch Öl-, ggf. auch Gasimporte & CO2...
Strom + Folgekosten des Braunkohletagebaus & CO2...
Strom + Fusionsforschung (und eine geringe Menge Atommüllentsorgung)
Strom + Atommüllentsorgung

_Reihenfolge nach subjektiver Einschätzung der Kosten über den gesamten Nutzungs- und Nachbehandlungszeitraum unter der Annahme, dass alle nötigen Investitionen getätigt werden, um die Auswirkungen auf Mensch und Umwelt auf ein vergleichbares Niveau zu bringen_

Aber doppelt zahlst du so oder so.
Die erste Option ist die einzige, bei der jemals die Chance besteht, auf einfache Zahlung zurückfallen zu können. Sie ist zudem die einzige, deren potentielle Einsatzdauer nicht deutlich kürzer ist, als die potentielle Überlebensdauer von Homo sapiens auf diesem Planeten. (d.h. bei denen anderen wird man langfristig drei- bis vierfach zahlen, weil man eben doch noch was anderes braucht. Wobei die Fusionsenergie das langfristig auch erreichen könnte, wenn man einen Weg zur künstlichen Protium-Protium-Fusion entdeckt. Aktuell spekuliert man aber eher über die Möglichkeit, lunares He³ zu verwenden...)


----------



## Icejester (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rechnest du lieber mit der unbekannten Größe "wird die Suche nach einer Atommüllentsorgung 50 oder 500 Jahre dauern?" ?
> Vielleicht eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenz - Leben oder Strom?



Sieh's mal so: Ohne Strom, auch kein Leben. Jedenfalls keins, das wir uns wünschen.



> Da geht es um Stunden, die die Sonne ungehindert scheint (wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass der Thüringer Wald diesseits des Polarkreises liegt), d.h. ohne Wolken am Himmel. Das ist zugegebenermaßen selten, aber deswegen wird die Leistung von Solaranlagen ja auch für bedeckten Himmel berechnet.


Und bei bedecktem Himmel ist die Ausbeute ehrlich gesagt erbärmlich.



> Dazu kommt die Häufung von Stürmen im Winter, die eine erhöhte Strommenge aus Windenergie mit sich bringt.


Das Dumme ist nur, daß Windräder auch ausgeschaltet werden müssen. Sobald gewisse Windstärken überschritten werden, halten die das nämlich auch nicht aus.


> Ggf. hast du recht und bei einem zu hohen Anteil an Solarenergie ergibt sich ein Problem - aber solange wir noch keine 30-40-50% unseres Stroms auf diesem Wege beziehen, besteht wohl noch Potential. Und darüber hinaus gibt sowas wie einen europäischen Strommarkt und z.B. der Mittelmeerraum, der einen nenneswerten Teil der EU ausmacht, sollte bis auf weiteres den höchsten Stromverbrauch im Sommer haben - Klimaanlagen. (vergleiche die Nachrichten, die Kalifornien jeden Sommer produziert)


Prinzipiell habe ich da auch überhaupt nichts gegen, Strom aus Sonnenenergie zu produzieren. Das ist an sich schon eine gute Idee. Was mich stört, ist diese Erklärung zum Allheilmittel. Denn das ist Solarstrom vorerst sicherlich nicht. Wer das vertritt, streut den Leuten meines Erachtens Sand in die Augen.



> Die Luftbewegungen in ein paar 100m Höhe sind keineswegs zu vernachlässigen und sind auf jedem Berg zugänglich.


Klar kann man die nutzen. Aber mal ehrlich: Wie lange wird es dauern, einen Windpark auf Bergkämmen zu bauen? Was meinst Du, wie schnell da irgendein Feldhamster oder sonstwas gefunden wird? Und schon darf nicht gebaut werden. Wenn das Ganze dann noch ein Naturpark (z.B. Bayerischer Wald) sein sollte, kannst Du es direkt ganz vergessen. Da kriegst Du im ganzen Leben keine Baugenehmigung. Was ich persönlich auch ganz richtig finde.



> Gerade der industrielle Verbrauch lässt sich am besten Steuern, die Großverbraucher da sind afaik derzeit die Hauptabnehmer für den AKW-Nachtstrom.


Sagen wir mal so: Die Großverbraucher sind die, die permanent in etwa dieselbe Menge benötigen. Mit Steuerung ist da allerdings auch nicht viel. Aber der Verbrauch ist zumindest sehr vorhersehbar, weil eben kaum veränderbar.



> Die Bestrebungen der Grünen?
> Merkwürdigerweise werden Elektroautos vorwiegend von der Autoindustrie und den ihrer Lobby hörigen Parteien promoted, z.B. unser derzeitigen Regierung.


Hmm. Dann wird hier gelogen? Verbot gefordert: Grüne wollen Motorroller aus dem Verkehr ziehen - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE



> Aus ökologischer Sicht sind Elektroautos kompletter Schwachsinn. Sie verbrauchen extrem viel Energie in der Herstellung, sie verbrauchen deutlich mehr Energie im Betrieb und solange die Leistung von Wind-, Solar- und Wasserkraft (alle Formen) nicht unseren stationären Stromverbrauch übersteigt, kann man fossile oder biologische Brennstoffe lieber in den Tank kippen, anstatt sie stationär zu verstromen. Die Umwandlung von elektrischer in chemische Energie wird immer inefizienter sein, als die direkte Nutzung chemischer Energieträger, die ja nunmal sowieso genutzt werden.


DA sind wir uns wirklich mal einig. Zumal bei der angeblich umweltfreundlichen Technik immer der Nickelabbau für die Batterien ausgeblendet wird, der nun wirklich nicht hübsch ist. Aber der findet ja nicht vor unserer Haustür statt, läßt sich also mit Leichtigkeit ignorieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sieh's mal so: Ohne Strom, auch kein Leben. Jedenfalls keins, das wir uns wünschen.



Ich kann mir deutlich wünschenswertere Lebensformen ohne Strom vorstellen, als ohne Leben.



> Und bei bedecktem Himmel ist die Ausbeute ehrlich gesagt erbärmlich.



So lange dass, was du als "erbärmlich" bezeichnest, gut genug ist, um einen nenneswerten Teil zur Stromversorgung beizutragen (selbst beim aktuell schwachen Stand des Ausbaus schon 1%), ist mir deine Wortwahl eigentlich egal. Ich wiederhole: Die Leistungskapazitäten und die Studien über das Potential berücksichtigen die deutsche Wetterlage.



> Das Dumme ist nur, daß Windräder auch ausgeschaltet werden müssen. Sobald gewisse Windstärken überschritten werden, halten die das nämlich auch nicht aus.



Die Grenze, aber der Windkraftanlagen zum Eigenschutz abgeschaltet werden müssen, liegt relativ groß - und sie ist ökonomisch bedingt. Wenn es sich lohnen würde, sie bei noch stärkerem Wind laufen zu lassen, wäre es in erster Linie eine Frage größerer Lager, um es auch zu ermöglichen.
Aktuell ist es aber so, dass Windkraftanlagen z.T. schon bei mittleren Windstärken gedrosselt werden müssen, weil die Stromnetze für AKWs maßgeschneidert sind und gerade in Norddeutschland eher schwach ausgebaut. Dummerweise sind die Betreiber -die diese Netze vom Staat fast geschenkt bekommen haben- auch nicht wirklich bereit, daran was zu ändern und unsere Regierung zwingt diese Vereine ja bekanntermaßen zu gar nichts.



> Klar kann man die nutzen. Aber mal ehrlich: Wie lange wird es dauern, einen Windpark auf Bergkämmen zu bauen?



Das hängt davon ab, was man investieren will. Eine Windkraftanlage aufzurichten ist nicht wesentlich komplexer, als einen Strommast - und da existiert sogar Technik, um sie im Hochgebirge zu errichten.
In den deutschen Mittelgebirgen dürfte es gar keine besonderen Herausforderungen geben.



> Was meinst Du, wie schnell da irgendein Feldhamster oder sonstwas gefunden wird? Und schon darf nicht gebaut werden.



Feldhamster kommen, wie der Name schon sagt, in landwirtschaftlich genutzten Regionen vor. Die sind auf Bergen eher selten und selbst wenn: Auf denen ist die Errichtung so einfach, dass keine große Schäden zu befürchten sind und die einmal errichteten Anlagen haben ja sowieso einen sehr geringen Flächenverbrauch.
Für "und andere" gilt ähnliches. Im Vergleich zu z.B. Autobahnen sind Windkraftanlagen kein Problem.



> Wenn das Ganze dann noch ein Naturpark (z.B. Bayerischer Wald) sein sollte, kannst Du es direkt ganz vergessen. Da kriegst Du im ganzen Leben keine Baugenehmigung. Was ich persönlich auch ganz richtig finde.



Ist auch kein Problem, denn die Zahl der Nationalparks (das ist der bayrische Wald) hält sich ebenso in Grenzen, wie ihre Fläche. Der einzige größere Bereich, der in diesem Maße geschützt wird, ist das Wattenmeer. Und für das wurden bekanntermaßen nicht nur Baugenehmigungen für Offshore-Anlagen (bzw. deren Zuleitungen) erteilt, sondern sogar schon für Ölbohrplattformen 



> Sagen wir mal so: Die Großverbraucher sind die, die permanent in etwa dieselbe Menge benötigen. Mit Steuerung ist da allerdings auch nicht viel. Aber der Verbrauch ist zumindest sehr vorhersehbar, weil eben kaum veränderbar.



Wer verbraucht kontinuirlich große Mengen? Eigentlich niemand, Energie wird für die Produktion benötigt und deren Geschwindigkeit lässt sich variieren. (Natürlich würden gern alle rund um die Uhr volle Leistung ziehen, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich seh nicht ein, warum ihnen dass der Steuerzahler bezahlen soll. Und die Kosten für ein Atommüllendlager werden die werten Herren Großverbraucher ganz sicher nicht tragen wollen)



> Hmm. Dann wird hier gelogen? Verbot gefordert: Grüne wollen Motorroller aus dem Verkehr ziehen - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE



In diesem Artikel ist weder von Elektroautos die Rede noch davon, dass die Grünen Elektrofahrzeuge zum Schutze des Klimas fördern wollen. Dieses Thema spricht nur die FDP an (und kommt zu dem Schluss das es keinen Sinn macht), aber man kann die Opposition eben auch dissen, ohne überhaupt hinzuhören.
Im Text geht es um Elektroroller zur Verbesserung der Luftqualität in Städten. Über den Sinn mag man streiten, aber dass Kohlekraftwerke auf dem Land die Luft in der Innenstadt weniger belasten, als Zweitakter in der Innenstadt, dürfte stimmen.
(Das Roller in deutschen Städten einen nenneswerten Anteil zur Luftverschmutzung beitragen soll mir aber auch erstmal jemand beweisen)

Den Energieaspekt müsste man getrennt betrachten, auch mit Blick auf die genaue Regelung. Einige Roller verbrauchen erschreckend viel, wenn man die Transportkapazität bedenkt -hier im Forum berichtete jemand von iirc >5l/100km für seinen Roller- und E-Zweiräder werden bislang, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Akkukapazitäten/Kosten, eher in sehr leichter und sparsamer Bauweise angeboten (und als vermeintlich umweltschonenden "Fahrräder" verkauft  ). Könnte also zumindest ein Nullsummenspiel sein.



> DA sind wir uns wirklich mal einig. Zumal bei der angeblich umweltfreundlichen Technik immer der Nickelabbau für die Batterien ausgeblendet wird, der nun wirklich nicht hübsch ist. Aber der findet ja nicht vor unserer Haustür statt, läßt sich also mit Leichtigkeit ignorieren.



Im Vergleich zum Uranabbau herrschen beim Nickelabbau doch fast paradisische Zustände  (viele Verfechter der Elektromobilität -als grün bezeichne ich die nicht, s.o.- scheinen aber in der Tat zu vergessen, dass "Recycling" beim Aufbau eines Systems noch nicht greift...)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil du musst?
> Du hast nur die Wahl:
> 
> Strom + EEG-Förderung
> ...



Ich (oder jeder andere Bürger) muss sicher nicht. Subventionen für Atomkraft könnten jeder Zeit wegfallen, Subventionen für alternative Energiequellen (auf Grund des geringen Durchsatzvermögens) eher nicht. 

Atomkraft wird subventioniert, weil die Bundesregierung aus leichtgläubigen Narren besteht und die Kraftwerke da natürlich nicht nein sagen. Alternative Energiequellen werden subventioniert, weil sie sich gegen Atomkraft niemals alleine durchsetzen, geschweige denn auch nur am Markt halten könnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

Die Unterstützung des Staates für die Atomkraft könnte jederzeit wegfallen?
Wieso tut sies dann nicht? Mein aktueller Stand der Dinge ist, dass man die AKW-Betreiber nicht mal dazu verpflichten kann, aktuelle Sicherheitstechnik auf eigene Kosten zu verbauen.
An dem Tag, an dem du die Stromkonzerne verpflichtest, ihren Müll selbst und fachgerecht zu entsorgen, werden die flächendeckend die Notabschaltung auslösen. Hast du irgend eine Vorstllung davon, was 1-2-3 Jahrtausende Betriebskosten für eine große Hochsicherheitsanlage einschließlich Inflation kosten würden? Die Werte, die eigentlich als Garantie hinterlegt werden müssten, dürften den Gesamtwert sämtlicher Stromkonzerne der Welt übersteigen.

Installierte erneuerbare dagegen sind eigentlich sehr konkurrenzfähig, weil sie eben nur Wartungs- aber keine Rohstoff- oder Entsorgungskosten verursachen. Ohne vergleichbare staatliche Unterstützung wie für andere Energieträger (Stichwort: Folgekosten der Nutzung fossiler Energieträger, die nicht der Nutzer trägt) würde "nur" der weitere Ausbau (und mit ihm n paar 100.000 Arbeitsplätze) wegbrechen.


----------



## frEnzy (30. September 2010)

Warum die Unterstützung nicht weg fällt? Ich sag mal Köfferchen und Posten  Die Betreibern der AKWs verdienen jeden Monat zig Millionen Euro mit ihren Meilern und werden alles dafür tun, dass ihre AKWs so lange laufen, wie nur irgendwie möglich.

Wie gut die unsere Regierung im Griff haben, sieht man ja bei den Laufzeitverlängerungsverträgen, die ein Fußtritt ins Gehänge eines jeden Deutschen sind! Und man sieht es hier: Unsere Regierung verhindert aktiv die Umstellung auf ökologisch sauber hergestellten Strom! 

@AKW-Sicherheit: Das Atmstrom sicher ist glaube ich nicht. Die lügen bloß und unsere Regierung macht natürlich bereitwillig mit. Bisher war es immer so, dass eine Technik nur so lange als ganz ultrahypersicher galt (wie ihre Betreiber es natürlich versprachen), bis etwas passiert ist, was sie nicht vertuschen konnten und es so dann doch raus kam, das wir alle nur belogen worden sind, damit sich die Konzerne die Tasche füllen konnten (siehe z.B. Atommülllager Asse und Gorleben, Harrisburg, La Hague, Tschernobil etc.). Zum Glück _wissen_ wir ja alle, dass unsere AKWs hier in Deutschland ganz ultrahypersicher sind... 

@Nicht genug Strom wenn keine AKWs mehr laufen: Das ist ne glatte Lüge. (Siehe Link weiter oben)

@Atommüll: Eine Technologie, die bloß zur Stromerzeugung genutzt wird und damit etwas flüchtiges erzeugt (Strom fließt ja bekanntlich nur so lange die AKWs laufen), dafür aber die Umwelt auf tausende von Jahren vergiftet, die das Potential hat Millionen von Menschen zu töten und die Krankheiten wie Krebs (sowohl bei den hier lebenden Menschen als auch bei den Arbeitern in den Uran-fördernden Ländern) auslöst, kann keine gute Technologie sein. Vor allem, da sie ja ersetzbar ist! Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Es gibt noch immer keine Lösung, was wir mit dem Dreck anfangen sollen, der seit Jahren hergestellt wird und trotzdem dürfen die AKWs fleißig weiter ihr Gift herstellen... das ist mir einfach unbegreiflich!!

Soweit erstmal von mir. Später gern mehr


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Warum die Unterstützung nicht weg fällt? Ich sag mal Köfferchen und Posten  Die Betreibern der AKWs verdienen jeden Monat zig Millionen Euro mit ihren Meilern und werden alles dafür tun, dass ihre AKWs so lange laufen, wie nur irgendwie möglich.
> 
> Wie gut die unsere Regierung im Griff haben, sieht man ja bei den Laufzeitverlängerungsverträgen, die ein Fußtritt ins Gehänge eines jeden Deutschen sind! Und man sieht es hier: Unsere Regierung verhindert aktiv die Umstellung auf ökologisch sauber hergestellten Strom!
> 
> ...



Der Artikel ist blanker Humbug. Dort wie nirgendwo erwähnt, dass es in Deutschland überhaupt keinen Überschuss an durch Windkraft erzeugten Strom gibt. 

Fakt ist außerdem, dass Windkraftanlagen zwar an sich umweltfreundlich sein mögen, man aber auch tüchtig abholzen dürfte, wolle man das gesamte Bundesgebiet mit Windkraftanlagen versorgen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass in einigen Gegenden (vorallem in Süd-Deutschland) meist absolute Windstille herrscht. 

Letztlich wird auch immer wieder vergessen, dass sich Windkraft auf Grund der Unplanmäßigkeit (schliesslich herrscht nicht überall zu jeder Zeit starker Wind) garnicht alleine einspeisen lässt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

Wieso muss man da abholzen? Eine Windkraftanlage braucht eine Stellfläche von ein paar Metern Kantenlänge, das wars. Die kann man mitten in den Wald stellen, wenn man will.

Zu den Windverhältnissen wurden weiter oben schon genug Erfahrungsberichte ausgetauscht und weiterem Vorfeld wurden auch schon Untersuchungen des Bundes zum allgemeinen Potential der Windkraft gepostet. Willst du diese Diskussion um Fakten erweitern, oder willst du nur zum wiederholten Male eine Behauptung raushauen, die an der Diskussion vorbeigehen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso muss man da abholzen? Eine Windkraftanlage braucht eine Stellfläche von ein paar Metern Kantenlänge, das wars. Die kann man mitten in den Wald stellen, wenn man will.
> 
> Zu den Windverhältnissen wurden weiter oben schon genug Erfahrungsberichte ausgetauscht und weiterem Vorfeld wurden auch schon Untersuchungen des Bundes zum allgemeinen Potential der Windkraft gepostet. Willst du diese Diskussion um Fakten erweitern, oder willst du nur zum wiederholten Male eine Behauptung raushauen, die an der Diskussion vorbeigehen?



Vorallem will ich diese sogenannte Studie in Frage stellen. 
Ich habe schon einige Windkraftanlagen gesehen, deren Planung an Fahrlässigkeit grenzt. Nie im Leben kommt da auch nur annähernd genug Wind auf. 

Ich bin nicht der einzige, der da an gewaltige Planungsfehler in Folge des Energiepopulismus der Rot-Grünen Regierung glaubt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vorallem will ich diese sogenannte Studie in Frage stellen.
> Ich habe schon einige Windkraftanlagen gesehen, deren Planung an Fahrlässigkeit grenzt. Nie im Leben kommt da auch nur annähernd genug Wind auf.



B e l e g



> Ich bin nicht der einzige, der da an gewaltige Planungsfehler in Folge des Energiepopulismus der Rot-Grünen Regierung glaubt.



Da ist "Populismus" aber dann nicht mehr ganz die richtige Bezeichnung, da muss man schon von "Demagogie auf die Hitler neidisch gewesen wäre" sprechen, wenn Studien aus dem Sommer letzten Jahres wegen den Aktiväten einer 3,75 Jahre zuvor abgewählten Regierung zu einem Windkraft-Potential in Höhe von fast 50% des deutschen Stromverbrauches (Niveau von 2008).

Und ob du der einzige bist, oder nicht, spielt da mal ehrlich gesagt gar keine Rolle. Etwas mehr als Behauptungen kann man verlangen.


----------



## FatBoo (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Wieso muss man da abholzen? Eine Windkraftanlage braucht eine Stellfläche von ein paar Metern Kantenlänge, das wars. Die kann man mitten in den Wald stellen, wenn man will.*
> 
> Zu den Windverhältnissen wurden weiter oben schon genug Erfahrungsberichte ausgetauscht und weiterem Vorfeld wurden auch schon Untersuchungen des Bundes zum allgemeinen Potential der Windkraft gepostet. Willst du diese Diskussion um Fakten erweitern, oder willst du nur zum wiederholten Male eine Behauptung raushauen, die an der Diskussion vorbeigehen?



Und die Windräder samt Netzanbindung sollen dann von Zauberhand in den Wald kommen, oder was?
Da ist tonnenschwere Maschinerie am Werk, da bleibt nicht viel stehen


----------



## frEnzy (2. Oktober 2010)

Der Punkt ist doch der, dass es möglich wäre, Massen von Ökostrom aus Schweden zu importieren, unsere Regierung dies aber verhindert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige, wofür man tonnenschwere Maschienerie braucht, ist das aufrichten - und da braucht man einen großen Kran für. Ohne Straße in der Nähe wird das zugegebenermaßen teurer (geht aber auch -> Hubschrauber), aber deren Schneise kann man dann auch gleich nutzen, um die liegenden Teile aufzurichten.

In Vergleich zu den Flächen, die für die Holzgewinnung oder einfach nur zur verjüngung des Baumbestandes gerodet werden, ist ein Windrad durchaus akzeptabel (zumal man beides miteinander kombinieren kann)

Davon abgesehen: Wo gibt es in Deutschland noch große, geschlossene Waldgebiete?
Am Waldrand kann man die Dinger auch vom Acker aus bauen und wenn man mit den Fundamenten so beginnt, dass der Kran im Frühjahr dran kommt, sind selbst die Einflüsse auf die Landwirtschaft gering.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass es möglich wäre, Massen von Ökostrom aus Schweden zu importieren, unsere Regierung dies aber verhindert.



Aber natürlich doch. 

Die Skandinavier werden uns das sicherlich auch zum günstigen Freundschaftspreis überlassen. So ganz ohne Aufschlag. Womöglich noch günstiger als aus Eigenproduktion 

@ruyven_macaran

Wo es noch dichte Bewaldung gibt? Tja. Da hätten wir beispielsweise den Schwarzwald, den Thüringer Wald, die Dresdner Heide (auch wenn diese mitlerweile doch recht stark abgeholzt wurde) und den Bayerischen Wald. 

Das deutsche Staatsgebiet setzt sich immer noch aus 31% Waldgebiet zusammen. Was den Holzvorrat je Fläche angeht stehen wir im Europavergleich an dritter Stelle. Was den absoluten Holzvorrat angeht, sogar an erster.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

geschlossene Waldgebiete. Natürlich gibt es in Deutschland einige Bundesländer, die noch recht viel Waldfläche haben - aber eben nicht lückenlos. Die Lücken stellen Baumfreie Zufahrtswege und ggf. sogar vollkommen ausreichende Bauflächen dar. Problematisch wären nur komplett unerschlossene, durchgängig baumbestandene Flächen und die sind extrem selten. (und dann klein)


----------



## frEnzy (4. Oktober 2010)

@AMDFan: Laut dem Bericht ist der Strm aus Schweden ein gutes Drittel billiger als unserer hier. Selbst wenn er nach dem Einkauf und dem Auflschlag für Ökostrom und Seekabel das gleiche kosten würde, wie unserer Atomstrom, wäre er die tausendmal bessere Wahl eben weil er keinen hochgifitgen Müll hinterlässt, für den es keine Entsorgungsmöglichkeit gibt und der bei einem Unfall gleich Millionen Menschen töten kann.


----------



## frEnzy (20. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7MVxEu3Ucs


----------



## JeansOn (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn Windkraft statt AKW-Verlängerung  wichtig ist, dann schau mal da:

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=13587

  nicht nur der Umweltschützer haben da bestimmt eine Meinung.
  Leider läuft die Zeichnungsfrist mit dem 22.10.2010 ab. 

  Aber ab 50.000 Zeichnern muß sich der Bundestag damit beschäftigen. Die Anzahl liegt gerade bei gut  46.100, aber die minütlichen Steigerungen bemessen sich in 10er-Schritten.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Oktober 2010)

Es sind jetzt über 50.000!! Sehr gut  Nur helfen wirds natürlich nichts...


----------



## JeansOn (22. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt über 50.000!! Sehr gut  Nur helfen wirds natürlich nichts...



Warum so mutlos?

Gibt es nicht genug Leute, die ihren Eltern/(Ur-)Großeltern vorwerfen, sie hätten sich damals vor 70 Jahren nicht genug gekümmert?

Ich möchte keine Politisierung mit links/rechts-Syptomen, aber die direkte Einflußnahme ist heute einfacher denn je. ... und risikoloser.

Ich bin der Meinung, daß es ein toller Erfolg ist, wenn eine Petition so einfach auf den Weg zu bringen ist.

Wußtest Du eigentlich, daß der erfolgreiche Initiator Rederecht vor dem Deutschen Bundestag erhält?

VG
JeansOn


----------



## frEnzy (22. Oktober 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Warum so mutlos?


Mutlos ist nicht ganz passend. Es ist eher realistisch. Die Atom- und Stromwirtschaft ist viel zu mächtig, als das 50.000 Unterschriften irgendwas bewirken würden. Wahrscheinlich kriegen die eher einen Lachkrampf wenn die von der Petition hören. Es ist ja auch nichts neues, dass ein großer Teil der Deutschen gegen Atomenergie sind. Und? Nützt es was? Nein, leider nicht. Dafür spielen zu viel Geld, Posten, Parteispenden etc. da mit rein und der Kunde kann es sich ja nicht wirklich aussuchen, von woher er den Strom bezieht.


----------



## JeansOn (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, frEnzy ich verstehe Dich. Der Lobbyismus ist allgegenwärtig. 

Ob dabei etwas herauskommt, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen. Im schlechtesten Fall hast Du recht mit Deinen Befürchtungen.

Darum bin ich ja auch für eine Bundesvolksabstimmung. Das Volk soll doch der Souverän sein! D. h., daß in einer Republik der Inhaber der Staatsgewalt das Staatsvolk ist. (In einer reinen Monarchie ist das der Monarch ...)

Nur muß sich das Staatsvolk auch mündig und willens zeigen. War es nicht ein langer Kampf, bis zur Einführung des Frauenwahlrechts? Ich glaube, in der Schweiz ist das erst Anfang der '70er eingeführt worden.

Laß uns doch gemeinsam den gewählten Damen und Herren ein wenig in den Hintern treten. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

Petitionen haben, genauso wie Demonstrationen, nie für sich einen Erfolg. Sie verschaffen aber Themen, die (einer ausreichend großen Zahl von Menschen) wichtig sind, eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit - sowohl seitens der Politik als auch der typischerweise schlecht informierten Öffentlichkeit. Für Oppositionsparteien stellen sie ggf. ein zusätzliches Argument dar.

Und wenn man sich anguckt, dass oben verlinkte Petition knapp 7 mal so viele Unterzeichner hat, als z.B. die zur Aufhebung des Verbotes zur Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen, dann sollte sie, mit Blick auf den inet-affinen und jugendlastigen Kreis von E-Petition-Unterzeichnern, auch einige stimmengeile Politiker zum nachdenken bewegen.

P.S.: Begleitend sollte man sich übrigens noch diese Petition zu Atommüll angucken:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=14023


----------



## JeansOn (23. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S.: Begleitend sollte man sich übrigens noch diese Petition zu Atommüll angucken:
> https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=14023



erledigt.
Das hast Du gut gesehn, ruyven. Danke. Ich werde das auch mal weitergeben. Vllt. ist ja einer dabei, der auf Twitter oder so ne Welle lostreten kann. Bin da selber nicht vertreten, das ist aber eine andere Sache.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. November 2010)

Wir dürfen nicht nur über die _Grossen_ schimpfen.

So lange wir nicht vernüftig werden und uns keine Grafikkarten mit 300 Watt Verbrauch mehr kaufen -
so lange werden sie weder 100 Watt Karten bauen noch AKWs abschalten.

DIE MAUERN FALLEN NUR, WENN SIE IN DEN KÖPFEN DER MENSCHEN FALLEN.


----------



## zuogolpon (13. November 2010)

Atommüll, wie ich schon sagte, ist ein temporäres Übel.
An die Kernfusion werden viele nach 40 Jahren wohl kaum noch glauben, aber die Technologie steht sogut wie vor der Fertigstellung. Deutschland ist Mitglied der Forschungsgemeinschaft, die das ITER finanzieren mit mehr als 100 Millionen € und in der Politik wird dies nicht einmal erwähnt. Das liegt daran, dass man mit dem Wort 'Atom' ziemlich schnell naive Wähler vertreiben kann, die denken, es wird irgendetwas explodieren.
Von wegen. Ganz im Gegenteil wird mit einem Kernfusionskraftwerk die Gefahr minimiert und es gibt den Atommüll in diesen Massen gar nicht mehr. Außerdem produziert man dann mehr Strom als alle Kohle oder Atomkraftwerke zusammen.
Also mein Vorschlag: Kohle von heute auf morgen abschalten (mit entprechenden Atom-Alternativen)
Atomkraftwerke laufen bis 2030 oder so lange, bis wir das erste Fusionskraftwerk am Netz haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

Das dass niemand erwähnt, dürfte vor allem an den riesigen Kosten liegen und daran, dass es auch von ITER (wenn er denn so funktioniert, wie erwartet), noch ein sehr weiter Weg bis zum netzfähigen Atomkraftwerk ist.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass damit weder das Problem des Atommülls noch der Proliferation aufhört.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2010)

Mit Fusion hat man afaik bis heute noch keinen Energiegewinn erreicht.
Man muss bei momentanem Technikstand mehr ein stecken als hinten raus kommt und ITER ist gerade mal das erste Projekt von dem man zumindest hofft die Energiebilanz ins Positive zu bewegen.

Von mehr Strom produzieren als alles anderen Kraftwerke zusammen sind wir also noch etwas entfernt  .


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag: Kohle von heute auf morgen abschalten (mit entprechenden Atom-Alternativen)



Ich habe ja nichts gegen Kernkraft, aber wie wäre es denn, wenn Du schon diese Alternativen ins Spiel bringst und überhaupt etwas abschalten willst, lieber Kernkraftwerke abzuschalten und Kohlekraftwerke zu bauen? Da hat man immerhin überhaupt keinen problematischen Abfall. Und Kohle haben wir für viele hundert Jahre...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit Fusion hat man afaik bis heute noch keinen Energiegewinn erreicht.
> Man muss bei momentanem Technikstand mehr ein stecken als hinten raus kommt und ITER ist gerade mal das erste Projekt von dem man zumindest hofft die Energiebilanz ins Positive zu bewegen.


 
Es wurde mit Fusionsreaktoren schon Energie "überproduziert", so ist das nicht, aber diesere Überschuss hält in der Regel nicht lange an, meist nicht mal eine Sekunde.
Allerdings ist es kein Grund die Forschungen nicht weiter zu treiben.
Andererseits muss auch in anderen Bereichen weiter geforscht werden, also bei der Energiegewinnung von der Sonne, bei der Speicherung von Energie und bei der Übertragung von Energie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

Aus dem Plasma hat man afaik schon für sehr kurze Zeiträume (tatsächlich über eine Sekunde?) netto Energie gewonnen, aber die Eindämmung wird bei allen bisherigen anlagen mit sehr großem externen Energieaufwand betrieben. Aber es zweifelt ja auch gar niemand daran, dass Kernfusion Energie erzeugen kann. Dass das geht beweisen Wasserstoffbomben zu genüge.
Es geht um die Frage nach den Verhältnissen:
Wieviel Aufwand ist nötig,
- um diese Energiegewinnung kontrolliert, sicher und über Jahrzehnte laufen zu lassen? 
- um entsprechende Anlagen zu bauen, zu warten und *zu entsorgen*?
- bzw.: um eine sichere Lösung für die Entsorgung zu finden?
- um zu verhindern, dass andere länder Fusionstechnik nicht nur zur Energiegewinnung, sondern auch für Waffen einsetzen?

vs.

Wieviel könnte man erreichen, wenn man den gleichen Aufwand in erneuerbare Energien und effiziente Energienutzung investiert?

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ITER allein (Stromproduktion, wenn es gut läuft, ±0) kostet nach aktueller Rechnung 16 Milliarden. Milchmädchenrechnung: Dafür könnte man (ausgehend von Wikipedias 800€/KW) 20 GW Windspargel in die Landschaft stellen. Nur so zum Vergleich: Die Spitzenleistung aller aktiven deutschen AKWs liegt derzeit bei 20,8GW.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem Plasma hat man afaik schon für sehr kurze Zeiträume (tatsächlich über eine Sekunde?) netto Energie gewonnen


 
In der Forschungseinrichtung der Columbia Universität wurde eine Kernfusion für knapp 3 Sekunden aufrecht erhalten, die für 1,2 Sekunden tatsächlich mehr Energie abgab als sie benötigte.
War aber schon eine Weile her und bisher hat das auch nicht mehr geklappt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber die Eindämmung wird bei allen bisherigen anlagen mit sehr großem externen Energieaufwand betrieben. Aber es zweifelt ja auch gar niemand daran, dass Kernfusion Energie erzeugen kann. Dass das geht beweisen Wasserstoffbomben zu genüge.


 
Das Problem bei Kernanlagen ist immer, dass Gammastrahlung erzeugt wird (anders gehts nun mal nicht, man kann ein Atom nicht sagen, dass es nur Licht aussenden soll) und diese Gammastrahlung "greift" nun mal jedes andere Atom an, egal obs zur Ummantellung gehört oder zur weitergreifenden Anlage.
Wenn ich das mal richtig gelesen habe, ist ein Fusionsreaktor nach 30 Jahren im Eimer, weil die Gammastrahlung die Materie zerstört hat, also nicht nur die Ummantellung, sondern eben alles darin.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht um die Frage nach den Verhältnissen:
> Wieviel Aufwand ist nötig,
> - um diese Energiegewinnung kontrolliert, sicher und über Jahrzehnte laufen zu lassen?
> - um entsprechende Anlagen zu bauen, zu warten und *zu entsorgen*?
> ...


 
Derzeit fehlen einfach die Materialen um einen Fusionsrekator tatsächlich zu bauen und der dann lange hält.
Letztendlich sind das alles nur Vermutungen, was tatsächlich passiert, wenn die Gammastrahlung so intensiv auf die umgebende Materie wirkt. 

Waffenfähiges Fusionsmaterial muss sehr rein sein, reiner als man es derzeit für Fusionsreaktoren benutzt.
Das ist wie mit AKWs. Das Material der AKWs eignet sich auch nicht für Atombomben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

Werden für Fusionsreaktoren nicht aktuell sogar noch höhere Anteile an Tritium benötigt, weil man eben nicht die extremen Bedingungen herstellen kann, die die Primärladung einer H-Bombe erzeugt?
So oder so ist die Anreicherung von Wasserstoff-Isotopen ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zur Uran-Anreicherung. Nicht nur, dass das Zeug ohne aufwendige Chemie als Gas vorliegt, die Dichteunterschiede der Isotope liegen auch noch beim Faktor 2, statt 0,00irgendwas.

Der kritische Punkt beim Bau einer H-Bombe ist aktuell eben diese Primärladung (eben weil man dafür wieder hochangereichtertes Uran oder Plutonium und entsprechende Experten braucht). Aber wer in der Lage ist, eine Fusion im Reaktor zu zünden und zu erhalten, der hat offensichtlich bereits einiges an Technik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

Du brauchst für eine Fusionsbombe nun mal eine Fissionsbombe zur Zündung, sonst läuft gar nichts, denn nur die hat genug Leistung um Atomkerne so zu komprimieren, dass die Fusion einsetzt.
Dass dabei nicht mal 10% der Atome tatsächlich auch fusionieren, ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Ich hab bisher noch keine Wasserstoffbombe gebaut, daher weiß ich nicht genau, inwieweit sich das von dem Material eines Fusionsreaktor unterscheidet, aber ich kenne einen, der sich damit ausgeht, den könnte ich mal fragen.

Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es, wenns genügend Wasserstoff für Fusionsbomben gibt, dass es dann auch einen Markt für Zündbomben gibt, denn sie müssen ja nicht so gigantisch sein, wie tatsächliche Atombomben, sie müssen nur den Wasserstoff verdichten.
Wie stark die Fissionsbombe aber tatsächlich ist, weiß ich so aus dem Stehgreif auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

Das kleinste, was ich auf Wikipedia finden konnte, ist der W84: Minimal 0,2kt Sprengkraft, wobei die minimale Sprengkraft dem ungeboosteten Primary entsprechen sollte. Beim vergleichsweise grob gebauten Fat Man waren für 21kt nur 6,2kg Plutonium, das heißt <500g wären eine realistische Annahme für einen heutigen minimal-Primary.

Da bislang noch keiner der MK54 in falsche Hände geraten ist (400-2000 hergestellt und in Form von Davy Crockett an Infanterieeinheiten verbreitet - zu einer Zeit, als die Sicherheitsvorkehrung so schon arg denkwürdig waren), obwohl die mit 10-1000t und 23kg Gesamtgewicht für unangenehme Zeitgenossen sehr interessant sein dürften, sollte das mit dem "ein Markt entsteht" nicht ganz so einfach sein, wie V/BWLer sich das immer so gerne zusammentheorisieren.
Hoffen wir, dass das so bleibt. (und ObL nicht nur darauf wartet, bis er Tritium/einen Gehäusekonstrukteur hat, um gleich ganze Städte in Asche zu legen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

Auch wenn wir jetzt etwas abdriften, würde ich meinen, dass Terroristen zwar grundsätzlich an Atomwaffen interessiert sind, aber sie sind weder einfach zu handhaben noch einfach zu transportieren. Außerdem sind sie relativ einfach zu entdecken (Strahlungsemission).
Einfacher können kommen Terroristen sicher an strahlendes Material ran, für "schmutzige Bomben".
Sie brauchen praktisch nur einen Castor Transport auszurauben oder was ähnliches.

Aber um noch mal das grundlegende Problem der Kernenergie aufzugreifen.
Energie, die aus den Atomkernen kommt, wird immer als Gammastrahlung abgegeben und diese ist nun mal sehr gefährlich, ganz gleich ob es Fission odeer Fussion ist.
Der Vorteil deer Fusion ist, dass sich bei einem Fehler das Kraftwerk schnell abschalten wird, wenn die "kritische Masse" entweder zu kalt wird oder nicht mehr dicht genug zusammen ist.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sein werden, die verhindern, dass aus einem Fusionsreaktor eine Kernwaffe wird.


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir jetzt etwas abdriften, würde ich meinen, dass Terroristen zwar grundsätzlich an Atomwaffen interessiert sind, aber sie sind weder einfach zu handhaben noch einfach zu transportieren. Außerdem sind sie relativ einfach zu entdecken (Strahlungsemission).
> Einfacher können kommen Terroristen sicher an strahlendes Material ran, für "schmutzige Bomben".
> Sie brauchen praktisch nur einen Castor Transport auszurauben oder was ähnliches.



Strahlendes Material in Form von Atommüll ist über die Strahlenemission aber genauso einfach wie, wenn nicht einfacher als, eine Bombe zu entdecken. Und bspw. einen Castor-Transport auszurauben ist auch keine echte Option, weil das Material ja nicht ohne Grund durch diese Behälter abgeschirmt wird. Derjenige, der das ohne großartigen Schutz da einfach mal so rausholt, wird damit wahrscheinlich nicht mehr weit kommen. Und um es richtig anzufangen, haben Terroristen wahrscheinlich nicht die notwendige Logistik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

Das würde ich nicht sagen, Terroristen, die das in Angriff nehmen, werden sich entsprechendes Personal besorgen.
Eventuell werden gerade Terroristen in Universitäten und Industrieanlagen daran ausgebildet, man weiß es nicht.
Entscheident ist, dass das strahlende Material so gut abgeschirmt wird, dass es nicht mehr strahlt als das Röntgengerät im Krankenhaus.


----------



## thysol (14. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie brauchen praktisch nur einen Castor Transport auszurauben oder was ähnliches.



Nein, der Abfall der aus Deutschen Kraftwerken kommt ist (zum Gluck) nicht Atomwaffentauglich.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Es ging um sogenannte schmutzige Bomben. Dafür muss das Material nicht im klassischen Sinne waffentauglich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Nein, der Abfall der aus Deutschen Kraftwerken kommt ist (zum Gluck) nicht Atomwaffentauglich.


 
Aus AKW Material kannst du nicht einfach Material für Atomwaffen machen, dafür braucht es fähige Leute und die Technologie, die man glücklicherweise noch nicht im Baumarkt bekommen kann.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ging um sogenannte schmutzige Bomben. Dafür muss das Material nicht im klassischen Sinne waffentauglich sein.


 
Richtig, theoretisch reichen da sogar Abfalle von Forschungsinstitute, es geht nur darum, dass man eine "kritische Masse" erzeugt, die ausreicht, um wirklich eine Wirkung zu erziehen.
Einen Castror sprengen könnte man natürlich machen (die Wirkung wäre sicher auch verheerend). Frag mich sowieso, wieso das noch keine ins Auge gefasst hat, es sind ja genug Menschen drum rum.
(das soll jetzt aber kein Tipp für AlQuaida sein, oder so)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht, wie die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sein werden, die verhindern, dass aus einem Fusionsreaktor eine Kernwaffe wird.



Was mir mitlerweile noch aufgefallen ist: Die Dinger sollten sich perfekt zur Produktion von waffenfähigem Plutonium eignen. Neutronenstrahlung ohne Ende ist genau das, was man braucht, um aus abgereichertem (238) Uran Pu239 zu machen.
Das wäre imho ein echtes Profliferationsrisiko. Je nachdem, wie sicher/anhaltend dieser Prozess ist (was passiert, wenn man Pu239 mit Neutronen bestrahlt  ), könnte das sogar die Anreicherung unnötig machen: Einfach ein paar Wochen länger bestrahlen lassen, irgendwann hat man die gewünschte Reinheit produziert.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aus AKW Material kannst du nicht einfach Material für Atomwaffen machen, dafür braucht es fähige Leute und die Technologie, die man glücklicherweise noch nicht im Baumarkt bekommen kann.



Dafür braucht es weniger fähige Leute (die man im richtigen Baumarkt bekommen dürfte  ), sondern vielmehr eine große, leistungsfähige Anreicherungsanlage.)



> Richtig, theoretisch reichen da sogar Abfalle von Forschungsinstitute, es geht nur darum, dass man eine "kritische Masse" erzeugt, die ausreicht, um wirklich eine Wirkung zu erziehen.



Schmutzige Bomben erreichen eben keine kritische Masse 
Das ist einfach nur fein verteilter Dreck - je mehr, desto besser.
Wer genug Material zusammenbekommt, um eine kritische Masse zuzusammenzustellen, der kann -auch ganz ohne Kenntnisse zum Bombenbau- noch wesentlich mehr Schaden anrichten.



> Einen Castror sprengen könnte man natürlich machen (die Wirkung wäre sicher auch verheerend). Frag mich sowieso, wieso das noch keine ins Auge gefasst hat, es sind ja genug Menschen drum rum.
> (das soll jetzt aber kein Tipp für AlQuaida sein, oder so)



Vermutlich weil Castoren -jedenfalls nach Aussage des Herstellers, weniger nach Meinung von Kritikeren- ziemlich schwer zu knacken sind. Die Massen an Sprengstoff kriegst du nicht so einfach dahin, ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie verteilt auf öffentliche Veranstaltungen ungleich mehr Terror verursachen dürften.

Aber non-nuklearer Terror wäre offtopic


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schmutzige Bomben erreichen eben keine kritische Masse


 
Meine "kritische Masse" ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit der, die man in Atomsprengköpfen vorfindet.
Mir geht es einfach nur um den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor, denn auch für Terroristen wird es sowas geben.
Erst ab einer gewissen Menge strahlendes Material lohnt es sich daraus eine schmutzige Bombe zu bauen, denn sonst könnte man ja nur die eine Tonne TNT nehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil Castoren -jedenfalls nach Aussage des Herstellers, weniger nach Meinung von Kritikeren- ziemlich schwer zu knacken sind. Die Massen an Sprengstoff kriegst du nicht so einfach dahin, ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie verteilt auf öffentliche Veranstaltungen ungleich mehr Terror verursachen dürften.


 
Wieso kriegt man die Masse an Sprengstoff nicht dahin? 
Guck dir doch an, wie viele Traktoren dahin gefahren sind und jetzt stell dir mal eine Terroristen vor, der auch einen Traktor fährt, beladen in 500kg TNT oder mehr.
Seine Leute sehen, wo der Castror aufgehalten wird (die Demonstranten machen ja praktisch schon seinen Job ) und er muss dann nur den Traktor am Castor in Stellung bringen, zünden und bumb, weg ist der Castor.
Die Menge reicht sicher um das Ding zu sprengen und reißt gleich noch ein paar "weiche Ziele" mit sich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber non-nuklearer Terror wäre offtopic


 
Terroristen Tipps zu geben ist irgendwie auch off Topic... 
Ich glaube, wir sollten mal damit aufhören und zum Kern der Sache zurück kehren.


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2010)

Schmutzige Bomben eignen sich allerdings mehr für den Einsatz in einer Großstadt oder zumindest dicht besiedelten Ballungszentren. Die Pampa zu verseuchen, mag zwar möglich sein ist aber als Ziel nicht wirklich interessant. Schnell zu evakuieren und die Massenpanik hält auch nicht ewig an. Außerdem würde es keine wichtigen Versorgungseinheiten treffen. 

BTT: Prinzipiell gegen Atomkraft, da die Frage der Lagerung nicht geklärt ist. Der Dreck der wieder aus dem angeblich sicheren Endlager Asse rausgeholt werden muss, führt die Theorie der absolut sauberen Energiegewinnung ad absurdum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso kriegt man die Masse an Sprengstoff nicht dahin?
> Guck dir doch an, wie viele Traktoren dahin gefahren sind und jetzt stell dir mal eine Terroristen vor, der auch einen Traktor fährt, beladen in 500kg TNT oder mehr.
> Seine Leute sehen, wo der Castror aufgehalten wird (die Demonstranten machen ja praktisch schon seinen Job ) und er muss dann nur den Traktor am Castor in Stellung bringen, zünden und bumb, weg ist der Castor.



- Traktoren fahren nicht bis an den Castor
- Großdemonstrationen gibts nur im Wendland, nicht wirklich das ideale Ziel für eine schmutzige Bome
- ne halbe Tonne würde nach der Meinung von Kritikern vermutlich reichen, aber nach den Herstellerangaben (45cm Stahl, resisten gegen 5t explodierendes Propan oder gegen 1t Objekte @Mach1) ergibt das bestenfalls einen Riss, keine feine Verteilung. Wer soviel Sprengstoff griffbereit hat, der dürfte damit an anderer Stelle mehr Terror verursachen.


Solange Atomkraft als die optimale Energie propagandiert wird, werden sich mittelfristig in irgendwelchen 2./3. Weltländern wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten ergeben, an radioaktives Material kommen.
Alternativ sollten russische Atommüll"lager" schon jetzt eine wesentlich schlechter abgesicherte Quelle darstellen, als ein Castor.



> Terroristen Tipps zu geben ist irgendwie auch off Topic...
> Ich glaube, wir sollten mal damit aufhören und zum Kern der Sache zurück kehren.



Der einzige, der hier wiederholt die rein terroristischen Aspekte aus vorrangegangenen Posts rauspickt, bist du


----------



## Uter (17. November 2010)

Zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung:

Ich seh das so: 
Ein Staat lebt von der Wirtschaft und für die Büger (theoretisch). 

Das Staat sollte den Bürgern vor allem Sicherheit bieten (Atomkraft ist und bleibt ein potentielles Risiko).
Um eine Starke Wirtschaft braucht man "know-how", also Bildung (was hier ot ist ), eine gute Infrastruktur (ebenfalls ) und Rohstoffe/Energie. 
Zum Thema Rohstoffe kann man nur sagen, dass nur der Import und das Recycling bleibt, wenn sie im eigenen Land nicht vorkommen oder zu teuer sind. 
Wenn man schon Rohstoffe importieren muss, dann sollte man nicht auch noch Energie importieren, sonst wird das für die Industrie zu teuer. 
Erneuerbare Energieen hingegen sind günstiger, der Staat ist nicht mehr von anderen abhängig und es werden Arbeitsplätze und "know-how" geschaffen (also auch ein Vorteil für die Bildung). 
Deutschland erzeugt mehr Strom durch erneuerbare Techniken, als man frühen gedacht hätte und trotzdem werden die Laufzeiten verlängert... für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Außerdem investieren vor allem kleinere Gruppen in erneuerbare Energieen, die großen Energieversorger nicht (was man ändern sollte). 

Alles in allem seh ich keinen Grund mehr nicht so schnell wie möglich komplett aus erneuerbare Energieen umzusteigen...


@ ruyven: Die 2. Welt gibt es nicht mehr. Vermutlich haben sich bei ihrem Zerfall diverse Gruppen an ihren Atomwaffen bedient... hoffen wir, dass es nur die USA und/oder China waren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich seh das so:
> Ein Staat lebt von der Wirtschaft und für die Büger (theoretisch).



Auch theoretisch nicht. Ein Staat übernimmt Aufgaben für seine Bürger, die oberhalb eines Stammes einfach nicht mehr direkt organisiert werden können, sondern delligiert werden müssen. Einer dieser möglichen Aufträge kann die organisierte Verteilung der Gewinne aus unternehmerischen Tätigkeiten innerhalb der Gesellschaft sein.





> @ ruyven: Die 2. Welt gibt es nicht mehr. Vermutlich haben sich bei ihrem Zerfall diverse Gruppen an ihren Atomwaffen bedient... hoffen wir, dass es nur die USA und/oder China waren...



Neumodisch heißt es meist "Schwellenländer", aber die Bedeutung ist das gleiche: Nicht bedeutend genug, um zu den G?? zu gehören, aber reich genug, um moderne Technologien anzuschaffen. Im Resultat typischerweise Staaten, die z.T. fast auf unserem Niveau sein können (z.B. der Energieversorgung), in anderen (z.B. in der Absicherung der Kraftwerke, in der Stabilität der demokratischen Systeme) aber weit zurückliegen.


----------



## Uter (17. November 2010)

> Auch theoretisch nicht. Ein Staat übernimmt Aufgaben für seine Bürger, die oberhalb eines Stammes einfach nicht mehr direkt organisiert werden können, sondern delligiert werden müssen. Einer dieser möglichen Aufträge kann die organisierte Verteilung der Gewinne aus unternehmerischen Tätigkeiten innerhalb der Gesellschaft sein.


Er sollte dies allerdings nur machen, um der Mehrheit einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, sonst könnt man ja zu der genannten Stammesebene zurückkehren und damit ist er mMn für die Bürger da.



> Neumodisch heißt es meist "Schwellenländer", aber die Bedeutung ist das gleiche: Nicht bedeutend genug, um zu den G?? zu gehören, aber reich genug, um moderne Technologien anzuschaffen. Im Resultat typischerweise Staaten, die z.T. fast auf unserem Niveau sein können (z.B. der Energieversorgung), in anderen (z.B. in der Absicherung der Kraftwerke, in der Stabilität der demokratischen Systeme) aber weit zurückliegen.


Da muss ich wieder mal klugschei*en  (Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass du mein Lieblingsdiskussionspartner hier im Forum bist? )
Schwellenländer zählen zur 3. Welt. Der Rest deiner Argumente trifft auf Schwellenländer, nicht aber auf die 2. Welt zu. 
Die 2. Welt war die UdSSR und ihre Satellitenstaaten, was "die Welten" eigentlich zu Propaganda macht (und den Begriff etwas ungeschickt, besser wäre z.B. LDC). Manche Länder der 2. Welt hätte man eigentlich nach der aktuellen Def. zur 3. zählen müssen (z.B. die Ukraine), andere zur 1. (z.B. die DDR).


Ach ja: Bei meinem ersten Post habe ich den Aspekt der Nachhaltigkeit mal ganz raus gelassen, aber auch der spricht gegen Atomenergie und für erneuerbare Energieen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

Klar, "für die Bürger" geht ja schon daraus hervor, dass er im Auftrag der Bürger agiert (jedenfalls in einem demokratischen Staat), kritisiert habe ich "von der Wirtschaft". Die Wähler wären ja schön blöd, wenn sie die Politik damit beauftragen, gegen ihre Interessen zu handeln.
Ähh. Hmmm. - lassen wir das. 


Also in meinen Schulbüchern (und die waren noch 1A kaltes Krieg-Material  ) zählte die UdSSR zur 1. Welt. 2. Welt waren Länder wie Indien oder China. Späteres Unterrichtsmaterial stufte das postsozialistische Russland als möglichen "in 2. Welt zurückgefallen" Kandidat ein.

Aber das ist auch Offtopic


----------



## Woohoo (17. November 2010)

> *Uter: *Erneuerbare Energieen hingegen sind günstiger, der Staat ist nicht mehr  von anderen abhängig und es werden Arbeitsplätze und "know-how"  geschaffen (also auch ein Vorteil für die Bildung).
> Deutschland erzeugt mehr Strom durch erneuerbare Techniken, als man  frühen gedacht hätte und trotzdem werden die Laufzeiten verlängert...  für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


Netto werden nicht soviele Arbeitsplätze *neu *geschaffen wie es immer behauptet wird.
  Strom kann nicht gespeichert werden und stellt somit kein homogenes Gut dar. Sein ökonomischer Wert ergibt sich daraus, wie regelmäßig und wann er zu Verfügung steht. Der Wert des Wind- und Solarstroms ist gering wegen der Unregelmäßigkeit. Das führt ab und an sogar zu negativen Preisen und ist mit Ursache das Deutschland sehr viel Strom exportiert.

 Der Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien ist also nicht genau das Gleiche wie Strom aus konventionellen Kraftwerken.


----------



## Uter (17. November 2010)

@ ruyven: 
Versteh ich nicht. Ich glaub du hast mein von der Wirtschaft falsch verstanden. Ich meinte damit, dass der Staat durch die Wirtschaft seine Einnahmen macht und sich so finanziert (natürlich auch durch andere Steuern, die aber auch indirekt von der Wirtschaft abhängig sind wie z.B. MwSt).

Hm der Kalte Krieg ist leider oder zum Glück nicht meine Zeit. Scheinbar ist es jedoch umgekehrt, dass es heute eher für China usw. genutzt wird (was Schwachsinn ist, da China in den Städten eindeutig ein Industrieland ist und im Hinterland ein 3. Welt Staat/LLDC).

Damit es nicht nur ot ist:

@ Woohoo:
Energie kann man problemlos speichern. Eine Möglichkeit sind Speicherseeen, bei denen Wasser hinaufgepumpt wird und wenn benötigt wieder durch Turbinen genutzt wird. Eine weitere interessante Idee ist es Elektroautos (wenn sie sich mal durchstzen) immer dann zu laden, wenn man mehr Strom als benötigt hat. Andere effiziente Möglichkeiten werden aktuell entwickelt. Dies schafft auch wiede Arbeitsplätze.
So viele sind es wirklich nicht, allerdings jeder einzelne spart dem Staat einiges an Geld.

Klar wird es noch Zeit benötigen, bis alles perfekt funktioniert, allerding reichen die aktuellen Möglichkeiten locker aus um in wenigen Jahren Atomkraft abzuschaffen (wenn man noch etwas mehr investiert und nicht immer nur in Atomkraft).
Bis dahin sollten die anderen Probleme auch gelöst sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> @ ruyven:
> Versteh ich nicht. Ich glaub du hast mein von der Wirtschaft falsch verstanden. Ich meinte damit, dass der Staat durch die Wirtschaft seine Einnahmen macht und sich so finanziert (natürlich auch durch andere Steuern, die aber auch indirekt von der Wirtschaft abhängig sind wie z.B. MwSt).



Genau das habe ich verstanden und genau das ist primär nicht richtig. Der Staat finanziert sich nicht prinzipiell über die Wirtschaft, weder in der Praxis noch in der Theorie. Die Bürger können beschließen, dass der Staat Gewinne aus der Wirtschaft dem Allgemeinwohl zuführen soll (MwSt. ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da sie primär vom Endkunden gezahlt wird) und ggf. kann man ihn daraus vollständig finanzieren, aber primär handelt der Staat im Auftrag der Bürger, womit die auch dafür zuständig sind, die Bereitstellung der nötigen Mittel zu klären.




> Energie kann man problemlos speichern. Eine Möglichkeit sind Speicherseeen, bei denen Wasser hinaufgepumpt wird und wenn benötigt wieder durch Turbinen genutzt wird.



Das ist alles andere als "problemlos" und die Kapazitäten sind in der Tat beschränkt. (was aber nicht gegen den Ausbau erneuerbarer spricht, denn afaik werden die Speicherkraftwerke weiterhin dafür genutzt, die Grundleistung von AKW und großen Kohlekraftwerken, die rund um die Uhr anfällt, irgendwie sinnvoll auf den Tag zu verteilen. Solange wir noch speicher müssen, um den Nachtstrom von Atomkraftwerken tagsüber zu nutzen, sind wir weit von dem Probelm entfernt, tagsüber erzeugten Solarstrom weder aufbrauchen noch für die Nacht zwischenspeichern zu können)



> Eine weitere interessante Idee ist es Elektroautos (wenn sie sich mal durchstzen) immer dann zu laden, wenn man mehr Strom als benötigt hat.



Ob im Auto oder nicht: Das läuft letztlich darauf hinaus, den Strom in Batterien zwischenzuspeichern, was direkt nach Kondensatoren die mit Abstand teuerste Variante ist. Aufgrund der Herstellung der Batterien ist es auch ökologisch höchst fragwürdig (wie Elektroautos im allgemeinen)



> Andere effiziente Möglichkeiten werden aktuell entwickelt. Dies schafft auch wiede Arbeitsplätze.



Sowas schafft primär keine Arbeitsplätze. Was uns für Arbeitsplätze fehlt, sind keine Aufgaben -da gibt es genug unerledigte, erst recht für Fachkräfte-, was fehlt sind Löhne. Und die entstehen nicht durch zusätzliche Knappheit.
(aber z.B. in dem man in Deutschland regenerative Kraftwerksanlagen fertigt und aufstellt, die dann Energie produzieren und den Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland verhindern)


----------



## Uter (17. November 2010)

> Genau das habe ich verstanden und genau das ist primär nicht richtig. Der Staat finanziert sich nicht prinzipiell über die Wirtschaft, weder in der Praxis noch in der Theorie. Die Bürger können beschließen, dass der Staat Gewinne aus der Wirtschaft dem Allgemeinwohl zuführen soll (MwSt. ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da sie primär vom Endkunden gezahlt wird) und ggf. kann man ihn daraus vollständig finanzieren, aber primär handelt der Staat im Auftrag der Bürger, womit die auch dafür zuständig sind, die Bereitstellung der nötigen Mittel zu klären.


Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. 
Du hast natürlich recht mit der Aussage, aber mein wichtigster Punkt bleibt: Ein Staat, in dem es keine Wirtschaft gibt (z.B. wenn alle Menschen Selbstversorger sind), hat kein Geld und kann damit auch nichts für die Bürger tun. Die Bürger wiederum sind natürlich auch an die Arbeitsplätze der Wirtschaft gebunden.



> Das ist alles andere als "problemlos" und die Kapazitäten sind in der Tat beschränkt. (was aber nicht gegen den Ausbau erneuerbarer spricht, denn afaik werden die Speicherkraftwerke weiterhin dafür genutzt, die Grundleistung von AKW und großen Kohlekraftwerken, die rund um die Uhr anfällt, irgendwie sinnvoll auf den Tag zu verteilen. Solange wir noch speicher müssen, um den Nachtstrom von Atomkraftwerken tagsüber zu nutzen, sind wir weit von dem Probelm entfernt, tagsüber erzeugten Solarstrom weder aufbrauchen noch für die Nacht zwischenspeichern zu können)


Es ist theoretisch problemlos, bzw. wenn sich die erneuerbaren Energieen soweit durchgesetzt haben, dass es unbedingt nötig ist , also in einigen Jahren.
Letzte Satz zeigt gut was ich meine. 



> Ob im Auto oder nicht: Das läuft letztlich darauf hinaus, den Strom in Batterien zwischenzuspeichern, was direkt nach Kondensatoren die mit Abstand teuerste Variante ist. Aufgrund der Herstellung der Batterien ist es auch ökologisch höchst fragwürdig (wie Elektroautos im allgemeinen)


Deshalb ja im Auto, da so die Kosten auf viele Menschen verteilt werden kann. 
Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht genau, ich kenne nicht den Rohstoff und Energieaufwand, um einen Akku zu bauen (bei einem PC fällt sie aber extrem schlecht aus). Außerdem kenn ich nicht genau die Recyclingmöglichkeiten, aber diese sollten gegeben sein, wenn sie auch teuer sind.



> Sowas schafft primär keine Arbeitsplätze. Was uns für Arbeitsplätze fehlt, sind keine Aufgaben -da gibt es genug unerledigte, erst recht für Fachkräfte-, was fehlt sind Löhne. Und die entstehen nicht durch zusätzliche Knappheit.
> (aber z.B. in dem man in Deutschland regenerative Kraftwerksanlagen fertigt und aufstellt, die dann Energie produzieren und den Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland verhindern)


Die Arbeitsplätze waren nicht nur auf die Forschung, sondern auch auf die Errichtung und Unterhaltung solcher Anlagen bezogen... war doof formuliert... 
Das rentiert sich auch jetzt schon. Ich hab z.B. mal gelesen, dass sich in Deutschland das Silicon Valley der Solarindustrie befindet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Deshalb ja im Auto, da so die Kosten auf viele Menschen verteilt werden kann.
> Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht genau, ich kenne nicht den Rohstoff und Energieaufwand, um einen Akku zu bauen (bei einem PC fällt sie aber extrem schlecht aus). Außerdem kenn ich nicht genau die Recyclingmöglichkeiten, aber diese sollten gegeben sein, wenn sie auch teuer sind.



Bleiakkus dürften noch am ehesten finanziell und ökologisch akzeptabel sein - alles andere hat entweder nen ausgeprägten Memory-Effekt oder/meist und braucht seltene, teure, kaum umweltschonend zu gewinnende Elemente. Leistungsgewicht von Bleiakkus: 0,11MJ/kg. Verbrauch der Deutschen 2009: 617,5 Mrd. kWh. = 2.223.000.000.000.000.000 WS = 2.233.000.000.000 MJ. Rund 3.000.000.000 MJ in 12h - das wäre also der Betrag, den man halbtäglich zwischenspeichern können sollte. Macht 27 Millionnen Tonnen Blei(akku - aber die Säure trägt wenig zur Masse bei). Aktuelle Weltjahresförderung an Blei: 3,1 Millionen Tonnen.
Das Problem sollte offensichtlich sein - und wir sprechen hier noch nicht von Kapazitäten, um mal ein paar Tage schlechtes Wetter zu überbrücken. Oder von den 191 anderen (anerkannten) Staaten dieser Erde, die ähnliche Technologie aufbauen müssten.
("aufbauen": Recycling nützt dir gar nichts, wenn du was neues aus dem Boden stampfen musst, für das aber nichts vergleichbares eingeschmolzen werden kann)



> Die Arbeitsplätze waren nicht nur auf die Forschung, sondern auch auf die Errichtung und Unterhaltung solcher Anlagen bezogen... war doof formuliert...
> Das rentiert sich auch jetzt schon. Ich hab z.B. mal gelesen, dass sich in Deutschland das Silicon Valley der Solarindustrie befindet.



Letzteres könnte mitlerweile überholt sein. China ist massiv dabei, Kapazitäten aufzubauen und die deutschen Solarhersteller haben afaik alle Ausbaupläne in die Schublade gestopft, nachdem die Regierung die Förderungen so viel schneller gekürzt hat, als geplant.


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (aber z.B. in dem man in Deutschland regenerative Kraftwerksanlagen fertigt und aufstellt, die dann Energie produzieren und den Abfluss von Kapital ins Ausland verhindern)



Von komparativen Produktionsvorteilen hast Du noch nie was gehört, oder?


----------



## Woohoo (18. November 2010)

> Klar wird es noch Zeit benötigen, bis alles perfekt funktioniert,  allerding reichen die aktuellen Möglichkeiten locker aus um in wenigen  Jahren Atomkraft abzuschaffen (wenn man noch etwas mehr investiert und  nicht immer nur in Atomkraft).
> Bis dahin sollten die anderen Probleme auch gelöst sein.



Ich weiß nicht ob man genug Stauseen hat und ob das Stromnetz schon so flexibel ist. Ich denke aber nicht sonst wären die Preise nicht so wie sie sind.

Wenn wir in D. Atomenergie abschaffen werden wir mit Atomenergie aus dem Ausland versorgt. Zu dem hat Atomenergie im moment ein Comeback und ist die Strategie der EU um das Klima zu schützen. Wenn man sich die Statistiken ansieht sehe ich bei weitem nicht, dass man die Atomenergie bald ersetzen kann.
Werden nicht die meisten Solarzellen in Asien hergestellt? Damit fördern wie eher Arbeitsplätze in Asien.


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden nicht die meisten Solarzellen in Asien hergestellt? Damit fördern wie eher Arbeitsplätze in Asien.



Das ist ja erstmal noch kein Nachteil. Sobald sich die Wirtschaft bspw. in Schwellenländern verbessert, kann man wiederum über Einsparungen in der Entwicklungshilfe nachdenken.

Und sofern asiatische Länder verstärkt Interesse an Solarstrom haben oder dieses durch die dortige Produktion gestärkt werden könnte, hätten wir den Vorteil, daß sich steigende Preise konventioneller Energieträger durch den steigenden Energiebedarf in Asien für uns nicht so drastisch auswirken, wie es sonst der Fall wäre, weil die dortige Nachfrage langsamer stiege.

Im Gegenzug glaube ich nicht, daß wir zu deutschen Preisen gefertigte Solarmodule gut in Asien absetzen könnten. Wir hätten dann zwar kurzfristig mehr Arbeitsplätze in der Produktion, aber ohne entsprechenden Export wäre das wahrscheinlich nur ein kurzer Spaß.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleiakkus dürften noch am ehesten finanziell und ökologisch akzeptabel sein - alles andere hat entweder nen ausgeprägten Memory-Effekt oder/meist und braucht seltene, teure, kaum umweltschonend zu gewinnende Elemente. Leistungsgewicht von Bleiakkus: 0,11MJ/kg. Verbrauch der Deutschen 2009: 617,5 Mrd. kWh. = 2.223.000.000.000.000.000 WS = 2.233.000.000.000 MJ. Rund 3.000.000.000 MJ in 12h - das wäre also der Betrag, den man halbtäglich zwischenspeichern können sollte. Macht 27 Millionnen Tonnen Blei(akku - aber die Säure trägt wenig zur Masse bei). Aktuelle Weltjahresförderung an Blei: 3,1 Millionen Tonnen.


Schöne Rechnung, aber leider wenig Aussagekraft. Um genau rechnen zu können müsste man wissen, wie viele Elektroautos es in der Zukunft gibt, wie viel Watt sie pro Tag verfahren und was für Akkus sie haben. Außerdem versteh ich nicht, warum du annimmst, dass man nur Autos nutzt... Mit einer Hand voll Speicherbecken würden sich Millionen Watt speichern lassen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten (Wasserstoff) und eine Überproduktion wär auch problemlos möglich.
Die Autos sind ähnlich gedacht wie Solarzellen. In Deutschland großflächig zu teuer und ineffizeient, für den einzelnen Bürger aber eine gute Möglichkeit, um Energie zu erzeugen und zu speichern. Wenn man diese ganzen Bürger verknüpft, dann lassen sich locker einige Prozent der Energieversorgung lösen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem sollte offensichtlich sein - und wir sprechen hier noch nicht von Kapazitäten, um mal ein paar Tage schlechtes Wetter zu überbrücken. Oder von den 191 anderen (anerkannten) Staaten dieser Erde, die ähnliche Technologie aufbauen müssten.
> ("aufbauen": Recycling nützt dir gar nichts, wenn du was neues aus dem Boden stampfen musst, für das aber nichts vergleichbares eingeschmolzen werden kann)


Warum denken alle, dass erneuerbare Energieen grundsätzlich wettergebunden sind? Windkraftanlagen am/auf dem Meer können rund um die Uhr arbeiten (Land-Meer-Windsystem), ebenso Gezeitenkraftwerke. Der Einsatz von Biomasse und Wasserkraftwerken kann sogar ähnlich geplant werden wie der von Atomkraftwerken, wahrscheinlich sogar kurzfristiger.
Die anderen Staaten sind ziemlich egal, die machen eh was sie wollen oder haben ganz andere Vorraussetzungen (z.B. könnten sich alle Nordafrikanischen Staaten mit einem einzigen großen Parabolrinnenkraftwerk in der Sahara versorgen). 
Recycling spricht gegen den Memory-Effekt, den du vorhin nanntest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres könnte mitlerweile überholt sein. China ist massiv dabei, Kapazitäten aufzubauen und die deutschen Solarhersteller haben afaik alle Ausbaupläne in die Schublade gestopft, nachdem die Regierung die Förderungen so viel schneller gekürzt hat, als geplant.


Das ist ja das aktuelle Problem: Deutschland könnte viel mehr, wenn es sein Geld mal etwas geschickter einsetzen würde.

@ Icejester:
Ich weiß es grad nicht, klär mich auf. 

@ Woohoo:
Toller Plan! Eine der riskantesten Techniken einzusetzen, um das Klima zu schützen (Es ist noch immer nicht sicher, ob die Erwärmung von den Menschen kommt!!! Ich persönlich bezweifel es sehr und würde kein Geld mehr da rein stecken und das nicht, weil ich ein Umweltsünder bin, sondern weil es andere, viel größere, Probleme gibt, die sich mehr auf das Klima auswirken werden, z.B. die Abholzung der Regenwaldes.).


----------



## Woohoo (18. November 2010)

Ich habe keine Wertung vorgenommen, ob diese Strategie das Klima zu "retten" gut oder schlecht ist. Ich wollte nur einmal erwähnen wie es momentan aussieht. Ob das Klima überhaupt in Gefahr ist ist auch wieder eine andere Frage.
Dass das Klima, durch alle Maßnahmen die wir derzeit in der Welt unternehmen, absolut unbeeindruckt ist steht ja auch fest.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

War auch nicht böse dir gegenüber gemeint, sondern gegenüber den Leuten in Brüssel, die über uns bestimmen und teilweise nicht die geringste Ahnung haben (Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel).


----------



## Woohoo (18. November 2010)

Habe das auch nicht böse aufgenommen.
Aber wenn man heute sagt, dass es keinen Klimawandel gibt muss man manchmal schnell die Beine unter die Arme nehmen.  
Neuer Ablasshandel wie z.B. am Kölnerbahnhof dort kann man dann an einem Automaten bezahlen wenn man viel CO2 bei seiner Reise verursacht und ein schlechtes Gewissen hat

Deutschland ist schon sehr Grün indoktriniert und versucht alleine die Welt zu retten.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

Dann ist ja gut.
Ist leider wirklich so... 
Gibt es hier einen passenden Thread, wo man darüben reden kann, damit es nicht wieder Richtung ot geht?

Die Idee, die Welt zu retten ist ja gut, nur leider ist die Durchführung mangelhaft...

Damit es nicht nur ot ist und ein Mod auf die Idee kommt zu löschen: 
Die Bahn ist übrigens der richtige Ansatz. Wenn man anfängt effizienter und sparsamer zu handeln, dann ist das schon einer der wichtigsten Ansätze. 
Obwohl ich auch ungern auf das Auto verzichte... naja dafür hab ich kein GTX 480.


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> @ Icejester:
> Ich weiß es grad nicht, klär mich auf.



 Gerne, wenn ich kann. Aber worüber?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Neuer Ablasshandel wie z.B. am Kölnerbahnhof dort kann man dann an einem  Automaten bezahlen wenn man viel CO2 bei seiner Reise verursacht und  ein schlechtes Gewissen hat



Heftig. Aber ein interessantes Geschäftsmodell. Vielleicht sollte ich auch so einen Automaten aufstellen. Wenn die Leute meinen, sie müßten sich durch Geldabgabe selbst kasteien, nehme ich es gerne. Ursprünglich dachte ich ja, das schlechte Gewissen wäre mit der Ökosteuer passé, aber das war auf die breite Masse bezogen dann wohl ein Trugschluß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Von komparativen Produktionsvorteilen hast Du noch nie was gehört, oder?



Der Begriff war mir in der Tat nicht bekannt, aber das, was er (laut Wiki) bezeichnet, erscheint trivial - und auf die bisherige Diskussion nicht anwendbar.?




Woohoo schrieb:


> Zu dem hat Atomenergie im moment ein Comeback und ist die Strategie der EU um das Klima zu schützen.



Die EU hat afaik keine einheitliche Strategie. Das AKWs im Moment in der EU ein größeres Thema sind, liegt zum Teil an Deutschland (zum Teil an Frankreich, die sich im letzten Jahrhundert richtig tief in die nukleare Sackgasse manövrierst haben)
Das letzte Wort der EU-Komission zu Thema AKWs war die Forderung an die Mitgliedsstaaten, innerhalb der nächsten Jahre schlüssige Endlagerkonzepte vorzulegen (die nicht mehr aus dem in der Industrie beliebten "auf russsische Brachflächen stellen" bestehen dürfen  )




> Wenn man sich die Statistiken ansieht sehe ich bei weitem nicht, dass man die Atomenergie bald ersetzen kann.



Kann? Allein die offiziellen Schätzungen der Bundesregierung zu Ausbaukapazitäten der aktuellen erneuerbaren laufen auf >50% des Stromverbrauches hinaus. Und da sind weder Freifeld-Solaranalgen noch Solaranlagen auf Dächern zweiter Wahl noch Offshore-Windkraft angemessen berücksichtigt - von der Möglichkeit, einfach mal den Verbrauch zu reduzieren, anstatt ihn zu steigern, mal ganz zu schweigen.
Können ist nicht das Problem. Beim "wollen" sieht es düster aus.



> Werden nicht die meisten Solarzellen in Asien hergestellt? Damit fördern wie eher Arbeitsplätze in Asien.



Gelobt seinen Globalisierung und minimale Transportkosten (für den Transporteur, für die Allgemeinheit siehts anders aus).



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja erstmal noch kein Nachteil. Sobald sich die Wirtschaft bspw. in Schwellenländern verbessert, kann man wiederum über Einsparungen in der Entwicklungshilfe nachdenken.



Im Vergleich zum Außenhandel sind die Entwicklungshilfen inexistent.



> Und sofern asiatische Länder verstärkt Interesse an Solarstrom haben oder dieses durch die dortige Produktion gestärkt werden könnte, hätten wir den Vorteil, daß sich steigende Preise konventioneller Energieträger durch den steigenden Energiebedarf in Asien für uns nicht so drastisch auswirken, wie es sonst der Fall wäre, weil die dortige Nachfrage langsamer stiege.



Weißt du, wie sich die steigende Nachfrage noch weniger drastisch auswirken würde?
Wenn sie uns egal sein könnte. Preisfrage: 
Was ist billiger: 80 Millionen Deutsche unabhängig von Rohöl zu machen oder den Verbrauch von 2500 Millionen Chinesen und Indern soweit zu senken, dass sich das in deutschen Endverbraucherpreisen spürbar wiederspiegelt?




Uter schrieb:


> Schöne Rechnung, aber leider wenig Aussagekraft. Um genau rechnen zu können müsste man wissen, wie viele Elektroautos es in der Zukunft gibt, wie viel Watt sie pro Tag verfahren und was für Akkus sie haben. Außerdem versteh ich nicht, warum du annimmst, dass man nur Autos nutzt...



Ich habe überhaupt keinen Bezug auf Autos genommen. Ich habe nur vorgerechnet, was die Zwischenspeicherung von Strom Akkumulatoren bei unserem enormen Verbrauch wirklich bedeutet.



> Mit einer Hand voll Speicherbecken würden sich Millionen Watt speichern lassen.



"W" schon mal gar nicht - und "Millionen Watt" sind auch nicht gerade viel. Aktuelle Windkraftanlagen produzieren 2-5 Millionen W. Pro Stück. 
Desweiteren: zusätzliche Speicherbecken.
Wo genau willst du die denn anlegen?



> Zusätzlich gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten (Wasserstoff)



Gibts diese Möglichkeit?



> und eine Überproduktion wär auch problemlos möglich.



Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Überkapazitäten und Verbundnetze. Gespickt mit unkontinuirlicher Wasserkraft und flexiblen (Bio)Gasanlagen. Das ist ein realistisches Szenario für die Zeit nach der Ausschöpfung vorhandener Energiespeicher (die auch erstmal erreicht werden muss - wenns so weiter geht vermutlich erst, wenns endgültig egal ist). Aber Zwischenspeichern ist imho nicht mit den derzeitigen Verbräuchen vereinbar. Da müssten drastische Einsparungen her. (zu denen wiederum kaum jemand bereit ist - obwohl bei einem Durchschnittsverbrauch von fast 1000W pro Kopf zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit einiges an Potential existieren dürfte)



> Warum denken alle, dass erneuerbare Energieen grundsätzlich wettergebunden sind?



Für eine Diskussion über Zwischenspeicherung ist das die Grundlage 
Wenn erneuerbare konstant produzieren würden, dann müsste man nichts speichern. Ich gehöre sicherlich nicht zu denen, die in dieser Frage ein dringendes oder großes oder unlösbares Problem sehen (s.o.), aber die Antwort, man könne den Strom einfach in Akkus packen, ist nunmal falsch.



> Der Einsatz von Biomasse und Wasserkraftwerken kann sogar ähnlich geplant werden wie der von Atomkraftwerken, wahrscheinlich sogar kurzfristiger.



Biomasse wesentlich kurzfristiger, bei Wasserkraftwerken hängt es von Zu- und Ablauf ab, wie groß der Regelspielraum ist.



> Toller Plan! Eine der riskantesten Techniken einzusetzen, um das Klima zu schützen (Es ist noch immer nicht sicher, ob die Erwärmung von den Menschen kommt!!! Ich persönlich bezweifel es sehr und würde kein Geld mehr da rein stecken und das nicht, weil ich ein Umweltsünder bin, sondern weil es andere, viel größere, Probleme gibt, die sich mehr auf das Klima auswirken werden, z.B. die Abholzung der Regenwaldes.).



Sicherer als jetzt wird es nicht mehr. Wer 100%ige Garantien will, der muss in die Kirche gehen - die Naturwissenschaft kann nur eine bestmögliche, hervorragend belegte und zu quasi allen Daten passende Erklärung liefern.
Und die Rodung von Waldflächen ist kein anderer Grund, sondern sie es Teil der anthropogenen Einwirkung auf das Klima - und zwar ein verdammt großer. Ca. 20% des von Menschheit freigesetzten CO2 geht auf die Umwandlung von Landflächen zurück.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Deutschland ist schon sehr Grün indoktriniert und versucht alleine die Welt zu retten.



Hast du dir mal die deutsche Wirtschaftspolitik anguckt? Die Deutsche Außenpolitik? Insbesondere die Kombination aus beiden?
Die Aktivitäten Deutschlands zur "Rettung" der Welt sind allenfalls symbolischer Natur. Es gibt einen gewissen Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung, der behauptet, ihm wäre das wichtig und deswegen geben sich deutsche Politiker Mühe, einigen Dingen einen grünen Anstrich zu verpassen - das wars. Glaubst du, Westerwelle reißt nach Saudi Arabien (wo ihm offiziell die Todesstrafe droht), um da für Solarenergie zu werben? Die großen Delegationen, die scheinbar jährlich durch China wandern - glaubst du, die erzwingen da Emissionssenkungen? (Antwort: Siehe beliebige Klimagipfel) Warum wohl liegen die deutschen Klimaversprechen immer 30-40 Jahre in der Zukunft, wärend im jetzt quasi nichts geschieht?
Was Deutschland wirklich macht, sind die EU-CO2-Standards für Neuwagen hochputschen, Emissionsfreibriefe für Emissionsintensive Branchen ausstellen, anderen Staaten dabei helfen, ihren eigenen Atommüll zu produzieren, große Mengen Waffen exportieren,........ 




Icejester schrieb:


> Ursprünglich dachte ich ja, das schlechte Gewissen wäre mit der Ökosteuer passé, aber das war auf die breite Masse bezogen dann wohl ein Trugschluß.



Die breite Masse hat kein schlechtes Gewissen und einen Hass auf die Ökosteuer.
Diejenigen, die es sinnvoll finden, lieber "Verbrauch" als z.B. "Arbeit" zu bestrafen/-steuern, die wissen in aller Regel, dass die Ökosteuer winzig im Vergleich zum Steuerungsbedarf als auch im Vergleich zu aus dem Verbrauch resultierenden Sekundärkosten ist.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

Na über das mit den Bienen und Blumen 



Icejester schrieb:


> Von komparativen Produktionsvorteilen hast Du noch nie was gehört, oder?


Die anderen Posts hab ich noch nicht gesehen gehabt, als ich getippt hab.

Die Einnahmen solcher Automaten werden wohl zumindest zu einem Teil wirklich in umweltschützende Maßnahmen gesteckt werden...

Die Ökosteuer tut nichts für die Umwelt (dummer Euphemismus), außer dass sie schädliche Produkte teurer macht und damit gegen Verschwendung wirkt. Dies hilft afaik aber nur der Staatskasse, da die meisten Menschen auf die Produkte nicht verzichten können/wollen.

PS: Da war wieder jemand schneller...

Akkus rechnen sich nur bei Privatpersonen, da sie sonst zu teuer sind, deshalb das Bsp. mit den Autos...
Meine Idee bezüglich der Speicherung waren Akkus und Speicherbecken, da sich mit diesen beiden kleine Spitzen und große Mengen über lange Zeit verlustfrei (von der Umwandlung abgesehen) speichern lassen. Neue Speicherbecken könnt man in Polder oder ähnliches intigrieren. In Gebirgen sind sie allgemein kein Problem. Wahrscheinlich ist es sinnvoll viele kleine zu bauen, da die großen Flächen schon genutzt werden.
Meine Einheiten sind nicht gut gewählt aber ich untertreibe lieber als zu übertreiben, wenn ich nicht genau bescheid weiß. 

Aktuell sind die meisten in D noch wettergebunden, das wird sich aber auch ändern...

Zur Atomkraft: Es bleibt im Vergleich zu Windkraft oder ähnlichem extrem gefährlich.

Momentan wird aber fast nur über das CO2 aus fossilen Brennstoffen diskutiert. 
Außerdem seh ich das Problem wie bereits erwähnt nicht vorrangig im CO2, sonder der verlorenen Wasserspeicherfähigkeit und Artenvielfalt.

Tja Deutschland ist eben kein Engel... aber auch nicht schlimmer, als die USA, China usw. Im Gegenteil, bei vielen Punkten (z.B. Waffenhandel) seh ich keine Probleme. Es gibt kaum eine bessere Industrie für einen Staat (auch wenn ich gegen Kriege bin).

Die Mühe zu Zitiren hab ich mir beim PS mal nicht gemacht... sry für eure Umstände, die ihr dadurch u.U. habt...


----------



## Woohoo (18. November 2010)

Die Organe und allen voran die EU Kommission sind starke Befürworter der Kernenergie. Vor allem wegen: Klimaschutz, Versorgungssicherhiet und Anlagensicherheit.Im Grünbuch wollen sie eine "neue industrielle Revolution", finden die Kernenergie "als die größte Quelle CO2-freier Energie in Europa".

Die neutrale Haltung wurde aufgegeben. Richtlinien für die Endalgerung und Reaktorsicherhiet wurden auch verabschiedet. Beim Endlager aber wie man weiß bis jetzt kein Erfolg gehabt.
Auch Rat und Parlament haben sich zugunsten der Kernenergie ausgesprochen (509 zu 183 Stimmen).
Kernenergie wird auch langfristig eine bedeutende Rolle im europäischen Stromerzeugungsmix spielen. Wenn nicht eine Alternative technologie auftaucht mit ähnlicher Leistungsfähigkeit und geringerem Risiko.




> "Kann? Allein die offiziellen Schätzungen der Bundesregierung zu  Ausbaukapazitäten der aktuellen erneuerbaren laufen auf >50% des  Stromverbrauches hinaus. Und da sind weder Freifeld-Solaranalgen noch  Solaranlagen auf Dächern zweiter Wahl noch Offshore-Windkraft angemessen  berücksichtigt"


Wie genau soll das erreicht werden? Durch Repowering? Und Solarstrom macht einen sehr winzigen Teil aus. Weiß nicht ganz genau woher der Ersatz für Kernenergie kommen soll.
Und einfach mal den Verbrauch senken wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit sofort auf Fossile- und Kernenergie zu verzichten. Nur sind da die Opprtunitätskosten ziemlich hoch. Wenn man zum Beispiel von einem großen Auto auf einen kleinen Lupo umsteigt. Oder auf viele andere Dinge verzichten.

Das die Arbeitsplätze in Asien vermutlich gefördert werden ist absolut nichts schlechtes. Doch soll man dann nicht sagen, dass in Deutschland millionen von Arbeitsplätzen geschaffen werden.

Deutschland setzt sich die höchsten Ziel beim Klimaschutz weltweit und gibt dafür Milliarden aus. Auch wenn es nichts bringt wenn man auch noch sonderwege geht. CO2 intensiven Verbrauch wird absolut unterschiedlich besteuert, das ist höchstgradig ineffektiv und vor allem teuer. 
Die Freibriefe und sonstigen Vergünstigungen gibt es. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Emissionshandelssystem werden diese langsam aber kontinuierlich zurückgefahren. Das mit den Fahrzeugen war auch gute Lobbyarbeit und zum Schutze unserer Wirtschaft. Kann man jetzt positiv sehen oder nicht.
Zwingen kann man sowieso kein Land.



> Zur Atomkraft: Es bleibt im Vergleich zu Windkraft oder ähnlichem extrem gefährlich.


Ganz klar stimmt es, dass es eine risikobehaftete Technologie ist. Es gibt dagegen auch kein Gegenargument.
Aber es gibt auch eindeutige Pro-Argumente:

-Geringer CO2-Ausstoß
-Wirtschaftliche Strompoduktion ()Verstärkung des Effektes durch Emissionshandelssystem EU ETS, geringe Preisvolatilität bei Brennstoff Uran)
-Wichtiges Standbein für Stromproduktion und Versorgungssicherheit (Bereitstellung von rund einem Viertel der Stromproduktion durch KKWs, insbesondere in der Grundlast)
-Stärkere Diversifizierung des Energieträger bzw. Stromerzeugermix
-Positive Effekte für Netztopologie durch technisch gesehen hohe Freiheitsgrade bei der Standortwahl der KKWs


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ganz klar stimmt es, dass es eine risikobehaftete Technologie ist. Es gibt dagegen auch kein Gegenargument.
> Aber es gibt auch eindeutige Pro-Argumente:
> 
> -Geringer CO2-Ausstoß
> ...



Erneuerbare Energieen:
- kein zusätzlicher CO2-Ausstoß (es werden sogar schlimmere Treibhausgase wie Methan abgebaut)
- keine oder geringe Brennstoffkosten
- die Diversifizierung spricht für erneuerbare Energieen
- noch höhere Freiheit bei der Standortwahl (bei AKWs braucht man viel Wasser, also sind dort auch schon Wasserkraftwerke möglich), Windkraftanlagen kann man praktisch überall bauen (wenn auch nicht immer so effizient)

Ich seh kein eiziges Pro-Argument, das bei den e.E. besser ist, außer die Kosten, die sich bei Atomkraft noch nachträglich stark steigern. Afaik ist mir kein Energieerzeuger bekannt, der so viele Subventionen benötigt.


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Begriff war mir in der Tat nicht bekannt, aber das, was er (laut Wiki) bezeichnet, erscheint trivial - und auf die bisherige Diskussion nicht anwendbar.?



Viele Dinge sind trivial, sobald sie überhaupt mal jemand in Worte gefaßt hat. Darin liegt die eigentliche Kunst.

Aber es ist natürlich auch auf den von Dir genannten Punkt, man könne durch die Errichtung von regenerativen Kraftwerken in Deutschland den Kapitalabfluß aus Deutschland verhindern, anwendbar. Wobei es auf den ersten Blick natürlich richtig erscheint, vorhandene Ressourcen auf eigenem Grund und Boden zu verwenden, um sich unabhängig zu machen, muß es das nicht sein, wenn man durch denselben Einsatz Exportgüter produzieren würde, die hier effizienter hergestellt werden können und diese bspw. gegen Strom aus dem Ausland, das hier bspw. im Bereich der Solarenergie Vorteile hat, eintauscht. Dadurch hat man zwar auf der einen Seite einen Kapitalabfluß, auf der anderen aber dafür einen größeren Zufluß. Insofern steigt die Wohlfahrt. Und zwar für alle Beteiligten.



> Weißt du, wie sich die steigende Nachfrage noch weniger drastisch auswirken würde?
> Wenn sie uns egal sein könnte. Preisfrage:
> Was ist billiger: 80 Millionen Deutsche unabhängig von Rohöl zu machen oder den Verbrauch von 2500 Millionen Chinesen und Indern soweit zu senken, dass sich das in deutschen Endverbraucherpreisen spürbar wiederspiegelt?


Es ist billiger, eine noch nicht vorhandene Infrastruktur nach gewünschten Richtlinien aufzubauen, als eine bestehende zu vernichten und dafür eine neue zu bauen. Das sollte schon einleuchten, oder?



> Und die Rodung von Waldflächen ist kein anderer Grund, sondern sie es Teil der anthropogenen Einwirkung auf das Klima - und zwar ein verdammt großer. Ca. 20% des von Menschheit freigesetzten CO2 geht auf die Umwandlung von Landflächen zurück.



Das ist ja jetzt etwas weit hergeholt. Wenn man so weit in der Kette zurückgehen will, können wir auch den Urknall beschuldigen. Der ist nämlich die eigentliche Wurzel allen Übels.



> Die breite Masse hat kein schlechtes Gewissen und einen Hass auf die Ökosteuer.


Wenn das so ist, habe ich meinen Glauben an die Menschheit vielleicht doch voreilig verloren. 



Uter schrieb:


> Na über das mit den Bienen und Blumen
> 
> Die anderen Posts hab ich noch nicht gesehen gehabt, als ich getippt hab.



Ach so. Du warst aber auch eigentlich nicht gemeint. Sorry, falls es anders gewirkt haben sollte.


> Die Einnahmen solcher Automaten werden wohl zumindest zu einem Teil wirklich in umweltschützende Maßnahmen gesteckt werden...


Wer's glaubt...


> Die Ökosteuer tut nichts für die Umwelt (dummer Euphemismus), außer dass sie schädliche Produkte teurer macht und damit gegen Verschwendung wirkt. Dies hilft afaik aber nur der Staatskasse, da die meisten Menschen auf die Produkte nicht verzichten können/wollen.


So sieht's aus. Sie vernichtet nur Vermögen, mit dem man so viel Sinnvolleres tun könnte. Mehr nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Aber es ist natürlich auch auf den von Dir genannten Punkt, man könne durch die Errichtung von regenerativen Kraftwerken in Deutschland den Kapitalabfluß aus Deutschland verhindern, anwendbar. Wobei es auf den ersten Blick natürlich richtig erscheint, vorhandene Ressourcen auf eigenem Grund und Boden zu verwenden, um sich unabhängig zu machen, muß es das nicht sein, wenn man durch denselben Einsatz Exportgüter produzieren würde, die hier effizienter hergestellt werden können und diese bspw. gegen Strom aus dem Ausland, das hier bspw. im Bereich der Solarenergie Vorteile hat, eintauscht. Dadurch hat man zwar auf der einen Seite einen Kapitalabfluß, auf der anderen aber dafür einen größeren Zufluß. Insofern steigt die Wohlfahrt. Und zwar für alle Beteiligten.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen:
Es kann rentabel sein, die eigene Produktion zu spezialisieren und die dann fehlenden Produkte von anderen Experten zu importieren, anstand alles selber zu machen - das stimmt. Spezialisten müssen insgesamt weniger Aufwand für die Produktion treiben.
Aber: Der Aufwand für die Produktion regenerativer Energie liegt nahe null (ab und zu mal n Windrad warten). Deutschland wäre also eben gerade Spezialist in der Produktion (regenerativer) Energie.
Was teuer ist, ist der Aufbau der nötigen Infrastruktur - das ist aber eine einmalige Investition. Demgegenüber stehen kontinuirliche und ewig andauernde Importe aus dem Ausland. Eine derartige Richtung fällt zwangsläufig zu gunsten der einmaligen Investition aus, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Da diese Investition zudem komplett im Inland erfolgen könnte und der Öl-Import und Verbrauch auch einiges an Folgekosten mit sich bringt, ist der zu betrachtende Zeitraum in diesem Fall imho sogar ziemlich übersichtlich. (= hätte man sich in den 80ern, als erstmals alle Probleme und Techniken auf dem Tisch lagen, richtig entschieden, wäre man jetzt imho dick in den schwarzen Zahlen)
Leider ist er immer noch >4 Jahre.



> Es ist billiger, eine noch nicht vorhandene Infrastruktur nach gewünschten Richtlinien aufzubauen, als eine bestehende zu vernichten und dafür eine neue zu bauen. Das sollte schon einleuchten, oder?



Jein. Es fallen natürlich die Kosten für die Demontage der alten an - aber wenn es sich um eine nicht-ewig-haltende Infrastruktur handelt (dem ist so) sind das keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Zudem dürfte der Abriss der deutschen Infrastruktur lächerlich sein im Vergleich zum Aufbau einer Infrastruktur für 2,420 Mrd. zusätzliche Menschen.



> Das ist ja jetzt etwas weit hergeholt. Wenn man so weit in der Kette zurückgehen will, können wir auch den Urknall beschuldigen. Der ist nämlich die eigentliche Wurzel allen Übels.



Sprech in zwei Wochen nochmal darauf an, dann suche ich nach den entsprechenden Zeilen - bis dahin sei dir versichert, dass der Urknall mehr als das Jahr zurückliegt, auf das sich "jährliche Emissionen" beziehen.



> So sieht's aus. Sie vernichtet nur Vermögen, mit dem man so viel Sinnvolleres tun könnte. Mehr nicht.



Vermögen kann man nur vernichten, in dem man eine Sache zerstört. Abkassieren ist erst einmal eine Umverteilung und irgendwo kommt das Geld wieder raus.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ach so. Du warst aber auch eigentlich nicht gemeint. Sorry, falls es anders gewirkt haben sollte.



Ich weiß, allerdings hat es mich auch interessiert. Naja jetzt hab ichs verstanden. 

Trotzdem würd ich dem auch eher widersprechen. Das Modell trifft vielleicht auf andere Produkte zu, aber Energie ist oft ein Sonderfall, da man nur die Rohstoffe (oder leicht veredelte Formen) exportieren/importieren kann und die Preise trotzdem ziemlich hoch sind. E.E. sind hingegen fast gratis (dafür muss man am Anfang mehr investieren).


----------



## Icejester (18. November 2010)

Energie ist natürlich auf gewisse Weise wirklich ein Sonderfall, aber es bleibt natürlich sinnvoller, in relativ windigem Gebiet ein Windrad zu bauen als in eher windstillem. Wer kaum Wind hat, wird wesentlich länger brauchen, bis sich die Investition amortisiert. Und er wird auch dauerhaft weniger Strom produzieren. Für ihn kann es sicherlich sinnvoller sein, die Windenergie, die anderswo im Überfluß vohanden ist, zu importieren, und dafür in andere Dinge zu investieren, mit denen dann wieder andere Güter hergestellt werden, die gegen Windkraft eingetauscht werden.

Man muß da ja nochmal zwischen erneuerbaren Energien und konventioneller Stromgewinnung unterscheiden, weil erneuerbare Energien prinzipiell standortgebunden sind, bei konventioneller Erzeugung die notwendigen Rohstoffe aber an jeden beliebigen Ort transportiert werden können.  Das heißt, daß Standortvorteile bei den erneuerbaren Energien einen wesentlich größeren Stellenwert haben sollten als bei konventioneller Energieerzeugung. Hierbei kann man auch nicht sagen, daß einzelnen Ländern die Energie irgendwann ausgehen wird und sie dann dumm gucken (wie man das heute ja gerne mit den Golfstaaten macht), sondern die werden auf immer und ewig Sonne und Wind haben und auf alle Zeiten dieses auch als Machtvorteil auf politischer Ebene ausspielen können, wenn es nötig sein sollte.

Genauso kann es in so einem Szenario natürlich auch sein, daß halt keine Kriege um Öl geführt werden, wie es ja einige Personen gerne über den amerikanischen Einmarsch im Irak sagen, sondern es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes irgendwann wieder um einen "Platz an der Sonne" geht. Damit wären wir dann in der ferneren Zukunft wieder beim "Fluch des Rohstoffreichtums". Erstaunlicherweise könnten dabei wieder dieselben Länder zum Zankapfel werden, die heute schon unter diesem Fluch leiden, der sich durch die vielen widerstreitenden Interessen um ihre Ressourcen bisher tatsächlich als Entwicklungshemniss erwiesen hat.


----------



## Uter (19. November 2010)

Dein Ansatz ist eine mögliche Entwicklung, aber ich denk, dass es nicht so kommen wird. Das tolle an e.E. ist, dass man praktisch überall eine passende Art finden kann, die sich dann auch irgendwann rentiert. Wollte man Strom exportieren, dann kann man das nur über kurze Strecken oder durch die Umwandlung in andere Stoffe (z.B. Wasserstoff) tun, was das ganze auch wieder teurer macht und damit die einheimischen Möglichkeiten effizienter macht. Damit ergeben sich in verschiedenen Ländern verschiedene Energiekosten, aber ein Krieg wird sich wohl nicht rentieren, ein Standortfaktor ist es jedoch. 

Die Kriege werden in Zukunft wohl weiter um Rohstoffe oder vielleicht sogar vermehrt um Wasser geführt. 

In der Tat haben südlichere Länder bessere Nutzungsmöglichkeiten für die Sonne, dafür fehlen Wasserkraftwerke und Biokraft (die aktuell den größten Teil ausmacht und vor allem aus Abfällen der Landwirtschaft oder in Kläranlagen entsteht). Diese Länder hätten dann wirklich das genannte Speicherproblem, was die kosten auch wieder steigert, also vermutlich werden die nördlichen Länder (Skandinavien) in Zukunft die günstigste Energie haben (nicht zuletzt weil sie heute schon mehr investieren wie D).


----------



## Icejester (19. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Kriege werden in Zukunft wohl weiter um Rohstoffe oder vielleicht sogar vermehrt um Wasser geführt.



An Kriege um Wasser glaube ich erstmal nicht, weil es da keinen Mangel sondern nur ein Verteilungsproblem gibt. Das kriegt man auch anders gelöst.


> [...]Biokraft (die aktuell den größten Teil ausmacht und vor allem aus Abfällen der Landwirtschaft oder in Kläranlagen entsteht).


Das würde ich gar nicht in diese Energiegruppe stecken, weil solche Abfälle genauso wie alle anderen Rohstoffe transportiert werden können. Und wo diese Biogaskraftwerke - oder wie auch immer man die nennt - den größten Teil ausmachen, wäre mir auch unklar. Das letzte Mal, als ich davon gelesen habe, hieß es nur, daß die Dinger furchtbar unrentabel wären, weil sich fast jeder Bauer sowas neben seinen Hof gestellt hat, aber leider für all die Anlagen nicht genug Biomüll da ist. Das heißt, die müssen zu mittlerweile so hohen Preisen Abfall zukaufen, daß es für die meisten billiger ist, den Strom wieder ganz klassisch vom Energieversorger zu nehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Der Aufwand für die Produktion regenerativer Energie liegt nahe  null (ab und zu mal n Windrad warten). Deutschland wäre also eben gerade  Spezialist in der Produktion (regenerativer) Energie.



Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, wieso die viel teurer als alle andere ist.



> Da diese Investition zudem komplett im Inland erfolgen könnte und  der Öl-Import und Verbrauch auch einiges an Folgekosten mit sich  bringt,


Meines Wissens ist in Europa niemand so blöd, aus Öl in großem Stil Strom zu machen.



> Jein. Es fallen natürlich die Kosten für die Demontage der alten an -  aber wenn es sich um eine nicht-ewig-haltende Infrastruktur handelt (dem  ist so) sind das keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Zudem dürfte der Abriss der  deutschen Infrastruktur lächerlich sein im Vergleich zum Aufbau einer  Infrastruktur für 2,420 Mrd. zusätzliche Menschen.


1.) Wieso sollte man - abgesehen vom Abriss von Kraftwerken - überhaupt  irgendwas in Deutschland abreißen? Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Die  Wartungskosten für die alten Stromnetze werden bleiben, Baukosten für  neue Leitungen kommen hinzu und deren Wartung will in Zukunft dann auch  noch bestritten werden. Ich sehe da auf der Seite ausschließlich  Mehrkosten.
2.) Wegen der immensen Kosten einer durchgängigen Infrastruktur arbeitet  man in diesen Gebieten auch erstmal in der Regel mit Insellösungen. Das  geht schnell und ist billig.



> Vermögen kann man nur vernichten, in dem man eine Sache zerstört.  Abkassieren ist erst einmal eine Umverteilung und irgendwo kommt das  Geld wieder raus.


Super. Also in meinen Augen bleibt es Vermögensvernichtung, wenn  jemandem etwas ohne Gegenleistung genommen wird. Aber gut, das Geld geht  ja in die Rentenkassen. Das ist wenigstens eine moralisch einwandfreie  Verwendung.
Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt natürlich ein Teil, der nirgends wieder  rauskommt, in der Verwaltung hängen. Man könnte denselben Effekt für die  Rentenkassen haben und die zusätzlichen Verwaltungskosten komplett  einsparen, wenn man die Steuer woanders erheben würde.


----------



## Uter (19. November 2010)

Sagt dir Desertifikation was? Wenn in einem Land der Boden austrocknet und die Menschen sich nicht mehr ernähren können, nur weil das Flusswasser für "cash crops" "verschwendet" wird, hat gibt es sehr schnell einen Bürgerkrieg oder, wenn ein anderes Land verantwortlich ist, einen "normalen" Krieg. 
Außerdem ist die Tatsache, dass viele Länder (gerade in Afrika) Binnenländer sind ein erhebliches Hindernis für deren Wirtschaft.

Biomasse ist inzwischen sehr effizient, gerade weil vor allem Abfälle genutzt werden. Die Probleme, die du genannt hast dürften auch meist behoben sein oder nur auf kleine Betriebe zutreffen. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateirimaerenergieverbrauch_Deutschland.png&filetimestamp=20080525235314

PS: Inzwischen wurde Bioenergie tatsächlich von Wind- und Wasser- überholt, wichtig ist es trotzdem noch (siehe Regulation).


----------



## Icejester (19. November 2010)

Österreich und die Schweiz sind auch Binnenländer. Irgendwie leben die mit der Situation aber ganz gut. Daran kann es also nicht liegen. Ich denke, die Ursache ist eher in den desolaten politischen Zuständen in Afrika zu suchen, als lediglich in der geographischen Lage. Umgekehrt müßte es den Menschen in Somalia ja auch ganz toll gehen. Tut's aber nicht.

Und wie ich das sehe, ist Bioenergie für einen Anteil von 10,7% bis 16% verantwortlich. Je nachdem, was jetzt genau betrachtet werden soll. Klär- und Deponiegas werden ja nicht in kleinen Biogasanlagen von Privatpersonen verfeuert, sondern wahrscheinlich direkt von den Stadtwerken verwertet. Und Wasser hat auch Bioenergie sicherlich nicht "überholt", weil die Wasserkraft in Deutschland seit einigen Jahrzehnten als vollständig erschlossen gilt. Da läßt sich leider nichts mehr ausbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Man muß da ja nochmal zwischen erneuerbaren Energien und konventioneller Stromgewinnung unterscheiden, weil erneuerbare Energien prinzipiell standortgebunden sind, bei konventioneller Erzeugung die notwendigen Rohstoffe aber an jeden beliebigen Ort transportiert werden können.



Wobei der Transport der Rohstoffe seinerseits Rohstoffe verbraucht. Biomasse dagegen ist ziemlich flexibel und in der Nähe der meisten menschlichen Ansiedlungen verfügbar.

Aktuell muss man klar feststellen, dass die meisten Nationen dieser Welt ein erhebliches, ungenutztes Potential für erneuerbare haben. (auch wenn Schweiz und Österreich mit geringem verbleibenden Wasserkraftpotential, problematischer Beschattung und äußerst hohen Baukosten für Windkraft tatsächlich benachteiltig sind)
Staaten außerhalb des dicht besiedelten Mitteleuropas sollten i.d.R. ohne Rückgriff auf extrem ineffiziente Standorte eine Selbstversorgung aufbauen können.



> Genauso kann es in so einem Szenario natürlich auch sein, daß halt keine Kriege um Öl geführt werden, wie es ja einige Personen gerne über den amerikanischen Einmarsch im Irak sagen, sondern es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes irgendwann wieder um einen "Platz an der Sonne" geht. Damit wären wir dann in der ferneren Zukunft wieder beim "Fluch des Rohstoffreichtums". Erstaunlicherweise könnten dabei wieder dieselben Länder zum Zankapfel werden, die heute schon unter diesem Fluch leiden, der sich durch die vielen widerstreitenden Interessen um ihre Ressourcen bisher tatsächlich als Entwicklungshemniss erwiesen hat.



Im Unterschied zu den Kriegen, die um politischen Einfluss im arabischen Raum geführt werden, müssten Kriege zugunsten erneuerbarer Energien direkt die Eroberung und Besiedelung fremden Territoriums anstreben. Das ist derzeit wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, denn "ans andere Ende der Welt ziehen" ist nicht nur eine wenig akzeptierte, sondern auch äußerst kostspielige Lösung für ein Energieproblem - da gibt es eine ganze Menge einfacherer Varianten.

Nicht zuletzt sind Kriege auch deutlich teurer, als der Transport von Strom über weite Strecken.




Icejester schrieb:


> An Kriege um Wasser glaube ich erstmal nicht, weil es da keinen Mangel sondern nur ein Verteilungsproblem gibt. Das kriegt man auch anders gelöst.



"ums Wasser" vielleicht nicht. Aber nicht weil man Verteilungsprobleme durch Gruppenumarmung löst, sondern weil Wassermangel immer diejenigen am härtesten trifft, die am wenigsten dazu in der Lage sind, einen Krieg anzufangen. (erst recht nach dem sie längere Zeit unter Mangel gelitten haben)
Aber er führt zu Flüchtlingsbewegungen und die führen ihrerseits zu Konflikten und Kriegen - und zwar nicht erst in der Zukunft. Neben diversen ethnischen Konflikten, die z.T. noch aus der Kolonialzeit resultieren, ist die zunehmende Verwüstung in Afrika bereits jetzt ein zunehmendes Problem.





> Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, wieso die viel teurer als alle andere ist.



Ist sie das denn?
Mir ist noch keine Rechnung untergekommen, die ein KW AKW einschließlich der staatlich finanzierten Entwicklungskosten, der staatlich subventionierten Baukosten, der staatlich gebauten Infrastruktur, der staatlich unterstützten Ausbildung (studiertes AKW-Personal vs. privat ausgebildete Windkraftwartung), der staatlich finanzierten Transporte, der staatlich organisierten Wiederaufberatung, der staatlich subventionierten Zwischenlagerung und vor allem staatliche finanziert "End"lagerung, Rückholung, "End"lagersuche und "Nicht"endlagerausbau,..................... mit einberechnet. Genausowenig tauchen in der Bilanz von Kohlekraftwerken die ökologischen und klimatischen Folgekosten auf - das zahlt alles die Allgemeinheit, bevorzugt künftige Generationen. Zu Kernfusion (die in aufgrund der endlichen Uranvorräte und der Unbeherschbarkeit schneller Brüter zwingender Bestandteil eines nuklearen Energiekonzeptes ist) steht weiter oben schon genug.
Und da sind jetzt noch gar nicht die Folgen von Ölkatastrophen, der Ressourcenorientierten Nahostpolitik (damit meine ich nur die Kriege. Man überlege sich z.B. mal, wie egal uns der Iran sein könnte, wenn wir a) kein Interesse an der Region und b) nicht haufenweise Ölmilliarden in die Region gesteckt hätten), der nuklearen Proliferation (Stichwort Nordkorea),... mit drin, die neben sehr viel Geld auch noch sehr viele Menschenleben kosten/kosteten/kosten könnten.

Nur bei den erneuerbaren berücksichtigt man alle Kosten. Trotz dieser verzerrten Weltbildes sind sie afaik auch nur in den Installationskosten teurer, die Instandhaltungskosten dagegen sind niedriger.
Womit wie wieder bei oben angesprochenem Konflikt zwischen kurzfristigem Profit (Wirtschaft) bzw. kurzfristig hübscher Zahlen (Politik) und langfristig sinnvoller, sich auszahlender Planung wären.




> 1.) Wieso sollte man - abgesehen vom Abriss von Kraftwerken - überhaupt  irgendwas in Deutschland abreißen?



Das musst du dich Fragen. Deine These war, dass der Umbau einer Inrastruktur für 80 Millionen mehr kostet, als der Neubau einer Infrastruktur für 2500 Millionen. Da der Aufbaupart in letzterem Fall wohl definitiv mehr Aufwand bedeutet, kann dein Argument meines Verständnisses nach nur in Kosten aus dem Umgang mit bestehender Infrastrutur bestehen. Diese können maximal so hoch wie deren vollständiger Abriss sein.
In der Praxis ist der sinnlos und es geht wesentlich effektiver - da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Nur bleibt von deiner Behauptung, dass und der Aufbau einer Infrastruktur in Schwellenländern hilft, weil die Kosten für fossile Rohstoffe nicht so stark steigen, dann gar ncihts mehr übrig.



> Super. Also in meinen Augen bleibt es Vermögensvernichtung, wenn  jemandem etwas ohne Gegenleistung genommen wird. Aber gut, das Geld geht  ja in die Rentenkassen. Das ist wenigstens eine moralisch einwandfreie  Verwendung.
> Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt natürlich ein Teil, der nirgends wieder  rauskommt, in der Verwaltung hängen.



Auch dieses Geld kommt wieder raus - in Form von Gehältern.
Man mag über den Sinn dieser Verteilung streiten, aber es ist keine Vernichtung. Vernichtete Dinge sind unwiederbringbar verloren, nicht an anderer (suboptimaler) Stelle in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurückgeführt.




Icejester schrieb:


> Österreich und die Schweiz sind auch Binnenländer. Irgendwie leben die mit der Situation aber ganz gut.



Guck dir deren Haupteinnahmequellen an:
Banken, Tourismus, Handel. Und das alles an der Weltspitze.
Das kopiert man als z.B. Tschad nicht mal eben so. Für Industrie und Rohstoffabbau dagegen braucht es eine gute Verkehrsanbindung - und wenn man nicht gerade deutsche und italienische Autobahnen und Zuglinien bis zum nächsten großen Hafen hat, dann hat man als Binnenland einen klaren Standortnachteil.



> Da läßt sich leider nichts mehr ausbauen.



Bei Kleinkraftwerken besteht iirc weiterhin sehr großes Potential.
Aber die Genehmigungsverfahren sind afaik -wie so vieles in Deutschland- auf die Großindustrie ausgelegt. Und große Stauseen sind weder möglich noch wünschenswert, das stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Biomasse ist inzwischen sehr effizient, gerade weil vor allem Abfälle genutzt werden. Die Probleme, die du genannt hast dürften auch meist behoben sein oder nur auf kleine Betriebe zutreffen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateirimaerenergieverbrauch_Deutschland.png&filetimestamp=20080525235314


 
Bioenergie ist aber nicht nur die Nutzung von Bioabfällen, denn damit kannst du nicht wirklich was decken.
Man müsste Pflanzen flächendeckend anbauen, deren Masse für die Bioenergie genutzt werden sollen.
Aber woher soll die Landmasse kommen, denn überall stehen ja schon Windkrafträder rum? 
Oder willst du auf Kosten des "Lebenswohlstandes" derartige Energieträger aufbauen?
Hast du dich mal für längere Zeit in der Nähe eines Windkraftparks aufgehalten? 
Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die darauf nicht abfahren.

Entscheident ist einerseits die Energieeffizienz, wobei man kritisieren muss, dass der Stromverbrauch der Industrienationen ja ständig steigt und dass auch die "Schwellenländer" immer mehr Energie benötigen.
Das kann man gut an China sehen, denen es egal ist, was aus anderen Staaten wird, solange sie ihren Profit bekommen, siehe zweite Kolonisation Afrikas durch die Chinesen.

Andererseits aber auch, dass man Energie wirklich mal speichern kann. Große Akkus sind da recht albern, man muss sich eben neue Technologien ausdenken, Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren ist da sicher eine Möglichkeit.
Photovoltaikanlagen, Erdwärme, kleinere Windkraftanlagen für Wohnsiedlungen, Klärkraftanlagen (wenn ich sehe, wie ineffizent die Kläranlagen der Städte so sind) und natürlich auch verbesserte Leitungssysteme.

Energiesicherheit ist wichtig für die Bürger und den Staat, das kann (darf) nicht in den Händen von vier Oligarchen und deren Lobbyisten liegen.


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Der Ausbau der Bioenergie hat auch schon zu Aufständen geführt. Weil die Nahrungspreise gestiegen sind. Zudem hat die Bioenergie keine gute CO2 Bilanz. Da Flächen (Wälder, Moore) die zuvor viel CO2 speichern konnten durch Maisfelder o.ä. ersetzt werden.


----------



## Bademeister44 (19. November 2010)

Ich bin meiner Meinung nach für Atomenergie. Klar einer seits ist der Atommüll nicht gerade ungefährlich aber wenn man sieht wie viel radiaktiver Stoffe in Kohleabgasen und Zigaretten sind dann kann man sowas auch rechfertigen.


----------



## Pagz (19. November 2010)

Radioaktive Stoffe in Kohleabgasen und Zigaretten?
Jetzt weiß ich,warum mir manche Leute sagen, ich hab eine besondere Ausstrsahlung


----------



## Bademeister44 (19. November 2010)

Kohlekraftwer und Abfall    Unten bei radioaktiver abfall...

und ja zigaretten enthalten solche stoffe,  und dann sieht man auf grünen demos leute am rauchen....  
ach ja der "gute grüne mensch  "


----------



## Pagz (19. November 2010)

Oh das mit de  Kohlekraftwerken wusste ich nicht, na ja man lernt immer dazu
Aber auch bei Kohlekraftwerken schadet der Urananteil nur, weil so unheimlich viel Kohle verbrannt wird. Bei Zigaretten ist die Menge so minimal, dass es völlig egal ist. Schließlich sind auch in normalen Kohlenstoffhaltigen Stoffen Radioaktive C-14 Atome enthalten. 
Und in der Erde Radon. 
Allerdings ist es falsch zu denken: Ach die Kohlekraftwerke produzieren doch auch Uran, da könnens es die AKW´s doch auch. Nichtdestotrotz ist das Uran aus den AKW´s trotzdem eine Mehrbelastung


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Der Vergleich hinkt doch wohl total. 
Dinge die geringfügig strahlen und hoch radioaktives Material, das extra gelagert werden muss. Ich glaube das sollte klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bioenergie ist aber nicht nur die Nutzung von Bioabfällen, denn damit kannst du nicht wirklich was decken.
> Man müsste Pflanzen flächendeckend anbauen, deren Masse für die Bioenergie genutzt werden sollen.



Noch investiert die EU jedes Jahr Millionen in die Vernichtung von Landwirtschaftsüberschüssen, noch verrotet in deutschen Wäldern geschlagenes aber nicht absetzbares Holz, noch ist die Entsorgung von Gülle ein ernsthaftes Probelm und was so alles an organischen Abfällen im Müll landet, sollte auch jeder wissen.



> Aber woher soll die Landmasse kommen, denn überall stehen ja schon Windkrafträder rum?



Tipp: Die meisten Pflanzen werden von Objekten in 50-150m Höhe über dem Boden nicht wirklich gestört.



> Oder willst du auf Kosten des "Lebenswohlstandes" derartige Energieträger aufbauen?
> Hast du dich mal für längere Zeit in der Nähe eines Windkraftparks aufgehalten?



Habe mal zwei Wochen Urlaub in einer Entfernung von <150m gemacht.
Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die in Panik verfallen, sobald im Umkreis von 10km ein Windrad aufgerichtet wird. Und ich würde mich allgemein als Geräuschempfindlich bezeichnen.



> Das kann man gut an China sehen, denen es egal ist, was aus anderen Staaten wird, solange sie ihren Profit bekommen, siehe zweite Kolonisation Afrikas durch die Chinesen.



Tjo und das ist das moralische Dilemma von Europa und Amerika: Man kann schlecht anderen verbieten, was man für sich selbst beansprucht. Das gilt für iranische Atomkraftwerke genauso, wie für chinesische Industrialisierung.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die westlichen Regierungen, insbesondere auch die deutsche, auch noch fleißig Wirtschaftsprogramme auflegen, die es der einheimischen Industrie erleichtern sollen, ihr Know-How zu verschenken und die es den Chinesen ermöglichen, noch schneller noch mehr Energie zu verbraten.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Ausbau der Bioenergie hat auch schon zu Aufständen geführt. Weil die Nahrungspreise gestiegen sind..


 
Das Argument zählt nicht solange es noch solchen Blödsinn wie Stillegungsprämien und Exportsubventionen gibt mit denen selbst in den ärmsten Ländern die einheimischen Erzeuger verdrängt werden.



> Zudem hat die Bioenergie keine gute CO2 Bilanz. Da Flächen (Wälder, Moore) die zuvor viel CO2 speichern konnten durch Maisfelder o.ä. ersetzt werden.


 
Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein? 
Denk mal daran was alles zur Nutzung Fossiler Energiequellen und Atomkraft platt gemacht wurde und noch platt gemacht wird. Das zählt scheinbar nicht? Fakt ist Bioenergie ist absolut CO2 Neutral, weil nur das CO2 freigesetzt wird das beim Wachstum eingebunden wurde.


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Wenn man die Atomkraft durch Windkraftanlagen ersetzen möchte braucht man ca. 110.000 Anlagen. Wenn die vorgeschriebenen Mindestabstände eingehalten werden bräuchte man ca. 8300 Quadratkilometer. Das ist ca. dreimal so groß wie das Saarland.


@Rolk
Die Fläche die zuvor mehr CO2 "binden"/"umwandeln" konnte ist aber zerstört und wird ersetzt durch Ackerflächen die weniger CO2 binden können. Bioenergie ist also nicht so günstig wie man sie gerne darstellt.

Die Sache mit den Agrarsubventionen ist in der Tat schwierig und wird wohl noch eine weile so bleiben. Da die Lobby (Lobbys sind ja nicht illegal oder per se schlecht) auch dort sehr stark ist. Momentan ist es aber so und stellt eine Schwierigkeit dar, wenn man Bioenergie weiter Ausbauen will.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2010)

Wer sagt denn das man für Biomasse zwangsläufig neue Ackerflächen erschliesen muss?
Es gibt genug Landwirtschaftliche Flächen auf denen nur produziert wird um Subventionen abzugreifen. Das Erzeugniss fliegt dann direkt auf den Kompost oder wird noch mal subventioniert um es ins Ausland abzuverkaufen. Dann noch die erwähnten Flächen die für Prämien Stillgelegt wurden und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Der in Europa angebaute Raps hat eine Emission von 70% des fossilen Benzin. Der amerikanische Mais hat fast den selben Treibhauseffekt wie der fossile Diesel. Vergleichswert liegt bei 90%.
Das liegt zum großen Teil am Anbau. Der Vorteil ist also fast weg.
Andere Studien haben noch schlimmere Werte hervorgebracht. Ergebnis war das Bioenergie/sprit schlimmer für das Klima ist als fossile Kraftstoffe.

Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass Bioenergie (solange damit kein Strom erzeugt wird) uns wirklich hilft die Kiotokriterien einzuhalten. Im Gegensatz zu den erneuerbaren Energien wie Windkraft usw.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der in Europa angebaute Raps hat eine Emission von 70% des fossilen Benzin. Der amerikanische Mais hat fast den selben Treibhauseffekt wie der fossile Diesel. Vergleichswert liegt bei 90%.
> Das liegt zum großen Teil am Anbau. Der Vorteil ist also fast weg.
> Andere Studien haben noch schlimmere Werte hervorgebracht. Ergebnis war das Bioenergie/sprit schlimmer für das Klima ist als fossile Kraftstoffe.


 
Das klingt für mich nach Studien die während der Regierungszeit von Bush in den USA gemacht wurden. Es gibt auch noch andere weniger pflegebedürftige Biomassepflanzen als Mais wie z.B. Elefantengras. Man sät es, man erntet es und fertig. Die Emissionen die dabei entstehen will ich sehen.


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Das sind Studien aus der Schweiz. Bundesamt für Umwelt und Landwirtschaft. Es kommt demnach vor allem auf Grund der Düngung zu dem schlechtem Ergebnis (Lachgase ein um vielfaches schlimmere Treibhausgas als CO2).
Zudem ist Biomasse nur neutral für das Klima, wenn die in der Biomassse gebundenen Kohlenstoffe nicht eher verbrannt werden, als sie auch in der Natur von alleine oxidiert wären. Da aber viel Waldgerodet wird, wird das auch nicht eingehalten (Brasilien, Malaysia, Indonesien).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2010)

Die Verbrennung von neuer Biomasse ist immer CO2-neutral.

Problematische ist die Ausdehnung der Anbaufläche, bei denen das in alter Biomasse gebundene CO2 freigesetzt wird und die Verwendung von Kunstdünger, dessen Produktion i.d.R. Energieaufwending ist und ggf. auf Erdöl basiert.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Atomkraft durch Windkraftanlagen ersetzen möchte braucht man ca. 110.000 Anlagen. Wenn die vorgeschriebenen Mindestabstände eingehalten werden bräuchte man ca. 8300 Quadratkilometer. Das ist ca. dreimal so groß wie das Saarland.



Könntest du bitte mal die Vorschrift angeben, die deiner Behauptung nach einen Mindestabstand vorschreibt?

Meines Wissens nach gibt es technische Gründe, die einen gewissen Abstand wünschenswert erscheinen lassen, aber die einzigen Vorschriften betreffen den Abstand einer Anlage zum nächsten Wohngebiet - und dieser Abstand fällt nur einmal am Rande eines Windparks an.

Nimmt man die Angaben auf Wiki kommt man zudem zu deutlich anderen Zahlen:
"Nach dem von der Agentur für erneuerbare Energien vorgelegten Potenzialatlas 2009 kann die Windenergie an Land auf 0,75 Prozent der Landesfläche ein Fünftel des deutschen Strombedarfs decken."

D.h. die 22,6% Kernenergie könnten mit <1% Landesfläche, d.h. <3500km² gedeckt werden. Deutlich weniger als die Hälfte der von dir angegebenen Zahl.

Etwas näher an der Praxis:
Der Windpark Asseln (zu anderen konnte ich keine genauen Angaben finden) braucht für 36MW eine Fläche von 3,8km². Im Schnitt hat Deutschland 2009 17.000MW Atomstrom gezogen, weniger als das 500fache. Würde 1540km² ergeben - das wäre etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Saarlandes. Oder, da das Saarland ohnehin ein etwas schlechter Standort ist: 20% von Schleswig-Holstein. 

Oder, um garantiert niemanden zu stören:
Für den Offshore Windpark Nysted Havmøllepark (der -wie alle Offshore-Parks- sehr große Abstände aufweist) werden 24km² und eine praktische Leistung von 207MW angegeben. Hochgerechnet auf 82 Stück davon würden ca. 4% der deutschen Nordsee-AWZ einnehmen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass uns auf absehbare Zeit der Platz ausgeht. (auch dann nicht, wenn man obige Zahlen verdoppelt oder verdreifacht, um eine höhere Grundlastsicherheit auch ohne europäisches Verbundnetz oder Speichersysteme zu erreichen)

_edith:_
Mal aus einer .pdf unserer lieben Regierung (die Broschüre der letzten Regierung, auf die ich wegen ihrer informativen Übersichten gerne verlinkt habe ist scheinbar aus dem Internet verschwunden......):
"Ausgehend von den in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands 
bis heute ausgewiesenen Eignungsflächen wird ange*
nommen, ... Das realisierbare Ausbaupotenzial kann 
damit, je nach Anlagengröße, bis zu 45.000 MW betra*
gen."
"Nach einem Abgleich verschiedener Nutzungsinteressen sind von der 
Bundesregierung erste konfliktarme Flächen identifi*ziert worden, die unter den gegenwärtigen Bedingungen für die Startphase und die erste Ausbauphase als 
besondere Eignungsgebiete für Offshore-Windparks in Betracht kommen. Langfristig könnte sich die erschließ*bare Kapazität auf 35.000 MW auf den verfügbaren Flächen erhöhen."

Summa summarum 80TW auf Flächen, die bereits heute für Windenergie vorgesehen sind. Zum Vergleich: Alle aktiven deutschen AKWs kommen zusammen auf knapp über 20TW Spitzenleistung.


----------



## Woohoo (19. November 2010)

Die Windräder müssen in der Hauptwindrichtung einen Abstand von mindestens dem Fünffachem und im rechten Winkel dazu einen Abstand von mindestens dem Dreifachen des Rotordurchmessers haben.
Die Versorgungssicherheit lag bei dem Saarland-Beispiel bei 99%.
Wenn man die Anlage in einem Windpark zusammenstellt.

Denke schon, dass man da ein paar PlatzProbleme bekommt. Platzprobleme wird man auch bekommen wenn man Biosprit weiter Ausbauen will (Konkurrenz mit Nahrungsanbau). In der verlinkten PDF Dokument wird doch auch schon von den Risiken der Offshore Anlagen berichtet und dem geringerem Flächenangebot.


----------



## Icejester (19. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde 1540km² ergeben - das wäre etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Saarlandes. Oder, da das Saarland ohnehin ein etwas schlechter Standort ist: 20% von Schleswig-Holstein.


Also mich interessiert's und in so katastrophal großem Umfang, wie Du gerade berichtest, ist es eine Verschandelung der Natur, die ihres Gleichen in Deutschland vermutlich noch nicht gesehen hat. Die Tatsache, daß Du anscheinend geringe ästhetische Ansprüche hast, sollte Dich nicht dazu verleiten, diese auch bei anderen Menschen vorauszusetzen.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2010)

Die AKWs sind auch nicht gerade ein optischer Hochgenuss...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. November 2010)

Ach komm, so ein AKW oder gar Kohlekraftwerk ist doch ein Hochgenuss für das ästhetische Empfinden und schon gar überhaupt keine Verschandelung sondern Aufwertung unserer uns umgebenden Mutter Natur. Ohne die Dinger würde es doch hier aussehen, wie im Iran ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Also mich interessiert's und in so katastrophal großem Umfang, wie Du gerade berichtest, ist es eine Verschandelung der Natur, die ihres Gleichen in Deutschland vermutlich noch nicht gesehen hat. Die Tatsache, daß Du anscheinend geringe ästhetische Ansprüche hast, sollte Dich nicht dazu verleiten, diese auch bei anderen Menschen vorauszusetzen.



Ich setzte dies nicht vorraus. Ich stelle lediglich Aspekte wie "überleben vieler" über Aspekte wie "ästhetisches Empfinden einiger". In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens nach auch kein Grundrecht auf eine hübsche Aussicht (sonst müssten einige Autobahnen, Industrieanlagen, Hochhäuser,... weichen) - aber es gibt die Begrenzung der freien Entaltung durch die Rechte anderer. Dazu zählt imho sowohl dass man künftigen Generationen keinen Atommüll hinterlässt, als auch dass man ökologischen Lebensgrundlagen anderer Nationen nicht gefährdet.

Und wenn ein paar Windräder abseits größerer Ansiedlungen eine "Katastrophe" für dein ästhetisches Empfinden sind, was sind dann Industriegebiete an Stadträndern? Armageddon?


----------



## Icejester (19. November 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die AKWs sind auch nicht gerade ein optischer Hochgenuss...



Ich bin schon oft genug an Mühlheim-Kärlich vorbeigefahren. Häßlich ist jetzt wirklich was anderes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich setzte dies nicht vorraus. Ich stelle lediglich Aspekte wie "überleben vieler" über Aspekte wie "ästhetisches Empfinden einiger". In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens nach auch kein Grundrecht auf eine hübsche Aussicht (sonst müssten einige Autobahnen, Industrieanlagen, Hochhäuser,... weichen) - aber es gibt die Begrenzung der freien Entaltung durch die Rechte anderer. Dazu zählt imho sowohl dass man künftigen Generationen keinen Atommüll hinterlässt, als auch dass man ökologischen Lebensgrundlagen anderer Nationen nicht gefährdet.



Zum Teil hast Du recht, zum Teil auch nicht. Autobahnen sind soweiso immer gut.
Und das mit dem Atommüll und zukünftigen Generationen ist bei dem Verfallsdatum wirklich ein sehr schwaches Argument. Er ist ja schon da. Da macht etwas mehr auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen.



> Und wenn ein paar Windräder abseits größerer Ansiedlungen eine "Katastrophe" für dein ästhetisches Empfinden sind, was sind dann Industriegebiete an Stadträndern? Armageddon?


Ich mag Industrieromantik. Ich finde es auch im Ruhrgebiet sehr schön. 

Es kommt halt darauf, daß etwas nur Industrie oder nur Natur ist. Windräder in der Landschaft sind in der Hinsicht weder Fisch noch Fleisch, sondern unter ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten einfach nur das Schlechteste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Da macht etwas mehr auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen.



Das nehm ich mal nicht als Argument, sondern als persönliche Meinung, die wenige teilen werden.

Aber es geht auch nicht um "etwas mehr". Es geht -weitere Laufzeitverlängerungen über die aktuellen Pläne oder gar Neubauten unberücksichtigt- um annähernd eine Verdoppelung der in Deutschland insgesamt produzierten Menge an Atomstrom und damit auch um eine Verdoppelung des Mülls.



> Ich mag Industrieromantik. Ich finde es auch im Ruhrgebiet sehr schön.



Heute gibts da auch verfallende Industrie. Die hat diesen schönen Natur-kehrt-zurück Aspekt, den die neuen Länder so lange zu bieten hatten.

Reine Industrieanlagen finde ich jedenfalls potthässlich, da Teile ich nicht nur deine quantitativen Ansprüche an Ästhetik nicht, sondern auch deine qualitative Einschätzung.


----------



## Yellowant (20. November 2010)

Es geht nicht ohne Atom. Punkt
Atom ist günstig und in einer gewissen Hinsicht auch "sauber" (wer weiß wofür mann den Dreck in 50 Jahren noch verwenden kann)
Die durch nicht fossilen Brennstoffe erzeugte Energie unterliegt so einer Schwankung das sie ohne eine konstaze wie ein AKW gar nicht betrieben werden kann. 
Kein Wind = kein Strom // Keine Sonne = kein Strom daher lückenbüser ein AKW.

Und in Zukunft hoffentlich Fusionsreaktoren


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2010)

Yellowant schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ohne Atom. Punkt


 
Ja klar, aber nur solange die Alternativen klein gehalten oder komplett geblockt werden.



> Atom ist günstig und in einer gewissen Hinsicht auch "sauber" (wer weiß wofür mann den Dreck in 50 Jahren noch verwenden kann).


 
Atomstrom ist nicht billig. Für die Betreiber der AKWs vielleicht schon, aber die zahlen ja auch nicht alle Rechnungen. Was denkst du denn wer z.B. für die Endlagerung und die vermutlich bald darauf folgende Sanierung der Endlagerstätte aufkommen wird? Der Steuerzahler natürlich... 



> Die durch nicht fossilen Brennstoffe erzeugte Energie unterliegt so einer Schwankung das sie ohne eine konstaze wie ein AKW gar nicht betrieben werden kann.
> Kein Wind = kein Strom // Keine Sonne = kein Strom daher lückenbüser ein AKW.


 
Nur merkwürdig das bei uns noch nie die Lichter ausgegangen sind, wenn regelmässig in trockenen Sommern die AKWs wegen Kühlwassermangels auf Sparflamme laufen.


----------



## Woohoo (20. November 2010)

> Ja klar, aber nur solange die Alternativen klein gehalten oder komplett geblockt werden.


Die werden doch subventioneuert und die Stromanbieter müssen den Strom  aus e.E. vorrangig abnehmen zu sehr hohen Preisen (Solar ca.50ct/kWh,  konventioneller Strom ca.5ct/kWh Großhandelspreise). Von klein halten kann also nicht die Rede sein.



> Atomstrom ist nicht billig. Für die Betreiber der AKWs vielleicht schon,  aber die zahlen ja auch nicht alle Rechnungen. Was denkst du denn wer  z.B. für die Endlagerung und die vermutlich bald darauf folgende  Sanierung der Endlagerstätte aufkommen wird? Der Steuerzahler  natürlich...


Das der Steuerzahler alles zahlt stimmt nicht. Der Bund ist für die Errichtung eines Endlagers verantwortlich aber auch da übernehmen die Betreiber einige Kosten. Aber wahrscheinlich zahlt der Steuerzahler hier zuviel.

"Entsprechend dem Verursacherprinzip sind die Erzeuger bzw. Ablieferer radioaktiver Abfälle, z.B.  Kernkraftbetreiber , gesetzlich verpflichtet, die gegenwärtigen und  zukünftigen Kosten für die Endlagerung (Errichtungs- und Betriebskosten)  einschließlich der Kosten der späteren Stilllegung der Endlager zu tragen (§§ 21a, 21b AtG  i. V. m. der Endlagervorausleistungsverordnung – Endlager VIV). Auch  die bei den Abfallverursachern bis zur Ablieferung an ein Endlager oder  eine Landessammelstelle anfallenden Kosten, z.B. für Konditionierung und Zwischenlagerung der radioaktiven Abfälle, werden von den Abfallverursachern getragen."



Wenn hier mal ein AKW abgestellt werden muss oder auch wenn wir alle abschaffen würden wäre es nicht auf einmal dunkel. Da die EU auch die Liberalisierung des Strommarktes fördert werden wir mit Atomstrom aus anderen Ländern beliefert.


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die werden doch subventioneuert und die Stromanbieter müssen den Strom aus e.E. vorrangig abnehmen zu sehr hohen Preisen (Solar ca.50ct/kWh, konventioneller Strom ca.5ct/kWh Großhandelspreise). Von klein halten kann also nicht die Rede sein.


 
Doch von klein halten muss da leider schon die Rede sein. Mal ein Beispiel:
Im doch recht zugigen Norwegen ist es völlig normal das die Wohnungen per Elektrizität geheitzt werden. Der Grund ist die Norweger haben jede Menge billigen Strom aus Wasserkraft. Jetzt würden die gerne ein Kabel bis zu uns nach Deutschland runter ziehen. Damit sich das auch lohnt bräuchten sie von Deutschland aber eine Einspeisungsgarantie. Die bekommen sie aber nicht weil der Atomstrom vorrang hat und die CDU blockiert. 
In Norwegen gibt es übrigens genug Wasserkraft um theoretisch 60 AKWs zu ersetzen. Nur mal so zum nachdenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die werden doch subventioneuert und die Stromanbieter müssen den Strom  aus e.E. vorrangig abnehmen zu sehr hohen Preisen (Solar ca.50ct/kWh,  konventioneller Strom ca.5ct/kWh Großhandelspreise). Von klein halten kann also nicht die Rede sein.



1. Fehler: Sie müssen ihn nicht abnehmen, sie müssen ihn nur vorrangig vor konventionellen Kraftwerken ohne KWK abnehmen. Wer seine fossilen/nuklearen Energieträger wenigstens vollständig nutzt, anstatt damit die Umgebung zu heizen, muss auch keinen EEG-Strom nehmen

2. Fehler: "50ct/kWh" hat Solarstrom selbst zur Einführung des EEG anno2000 kaum erreicht. Seitdem wurden die Vergütungen kontinuierlich und diesem Jahr zusätzlich schlagartig gesenkt. Aktuell sind es maximal 33 Cent für Kleinanalgen auf Gebäuden, für Großanlagen auf Gebäuden 24 Cent und für Anlagen auf Freiflächen gibts seit diesem Jahr 0 Cent.

3. Fehler: Solar hat einen minimalen Anteil an den erneuerbaren Energien - und die Vergütung für andere Formen ist deutlich niedriger. Die Umlagenförderung für Windkraftanlagen liegt bei <10 Cent und wird zudem nicht für 20 Jahre gezahlt, sondern nur für 5. Danach gibts 5,x Cent.
Der EEG-Schnitt lag 2009 bei 13,95 Cent. (<9 Cent nur für Wind)



> Das der Steuerzahler alles zahlt stimmt nicht. Der Bund ist für die Errichtung eines Endlagers verantwortlich aber auch da übernehmen die Betreiber einige Kosten. Aber wahrscheinlich zahlt der Steuerzahler hier zuviel.



Ausbau Schacht Konrad: 1,6 Milliarden €
Schließung Morsleben: 2,2 Milliarden € (nicht zuletzt weil Merkel lange Zeit behauptet hätte, es wäre sicher und man müssen nichts tun)
Rückholung Asse: 3,7 Milliarden € (laut Rötgen. Unabhängige Schätzungen gehen bis 6 Milliarden €)
Zu Gorleben hat Wiki keine Zahlen außer derzeit 22Millionen Instandhaltung pro Jahr, aber ich glaube mich an hohe 9 stellige Summen für die bisherigen Investitionen zu erinnern.

Abgesehen von vielleicht Konrad, dessen Ausbau aber zumindest über den Bund finanziert wird, werden diese Kosten nicht von den Atomkonzernen getragen. (Morsleben: DDR; Asse: Versuchsanlage und lange Zeit umsonst. In der Phase, in der die Konzerne was für die Einlagerung abdrücken mussten, kam keine Million zusammen. Weiterer Betrieb und Rückholung sind Aufgabe des Bundes; Gorleben ist als Endlager weder geeignet noch genutzt, also wird da auch kein Unternehmen für zahlen)
Für diese Summen, an deren Ende genau 0 Endlager für Hochradiaktiven Müll und nur ein (vermutlich überfülltes) für mitelaktiven steht, könnte man bereits Windkraftanlagen mit einer Gesamtleistung auf dem Niveau von 7-9 deutschen Atommeilern (d.h. über die Hälfte) aufstellen.



> "Entsprechend dem Verursacherprinzip sind die Erzeuger bzw. Ablieferer radioaktiver Abfälle, z.B.  Kernkraftbetreiber , gesetzlich verpflichtet, die gegenwärtigen und  zukünftigen Kosten für die Endlagerung (Errichtungs- und Betriebskosten)  einschließlich der Kosten der späteren Stilllegung der Endlager zu tragen (§§ 21a, 21b AtG  i. V. m. der Endlagervorausleistungsverordnung – Endlager VIV). Auch  die bei den Abfallverursachern bis zur Ablieferung an ein Endlager oder  eine Landessammelstelle anfallenden Kosten, z.B. für Konditionierung und Zwischenlagerung der radioaktiven Abfälle, werden von den Abfallverursachern getragen."



Und wo bitte werden diese Summen hinterlegt?
Nirgends. Dummerweise dürften die Konzerne erst abkassieren, dann ihre Gewinne weitergeben und wenn in 200 Jahren jemand ein vielfaches der heutigen Einnahmen für die Endlagerunterhaltung braucht ... - glaubst du echt, dass Vattenfall dann noch existiert und zahlen wird?
Für die Sanierungskosten der Asse werden die Konzerne afaik auch nicht herangezogen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es falsch zu denken: Ach die Kohlekraftwerke produzieren doch auch Uran, da könnens es die AKW´s doch auch. Nichtdestotrotz ist das Uran aus den AKW´s trotzdem eine Mehrbelastung


 
Das Uran, das in der Asche enthalten ist, strahlt genauso wie das Uran, das sonst wo in der Erde ist, also normale Strahlung.
Das kann man nicht mit der Strahlung von Brennstäben vergleichen.
Allerdings stellst sich mir immer mal wieder die Frage, wo die ganze Asche der Kohlekraftwerke bleibt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch investiert die EU jedes Jahr Millionen in die Vernichtung von Landwirtschaftsüberschüssen, noch verrotet in deutschen Wäldern geschlagenes aber nicht absetzbares Holz, noch ist die Entsorgung von Gülle ein ernsthaftes Probelm und was so alles an organischen Abfällen im Müll landet, sollte auch jeder wissen.


 
Das ist aber wie immer ein logistisches Problem, du müsstest die Sachen einsammeln, transportieren und dann verwerten, sowas lohnt sich einfach noch nicht, dafür ist sowohl das Öl als auch das Uran noch zu billig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp: Die meisten Pflanzen werden von Objekten in 50-150m Höhe über dem Boden nicht wirklich gestört.


 
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei Autobahnen immer viele Tiere leben, also Nutztiere (eigentlich ein beleidigendes Wort für das Tier)?
Warum eigentlich...
Ach ja, weil das Land recht billig ist. 
Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller, man errichtet dort die Windkraftanlagen?
Denn laut genug ist es ja schon durch den Straßenlärm, da fallen ein paar tausend Windräder nicht mehr auf und fürs Auge ist auch was dabei, endlich nicht mehr verängstigte Rinder sehen, sondern Windräder zählen, der neue Sport der Kids auf den Rücksitzen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Habe mal zwei Wochen Urlaub in einer Entfernung von <150m gemacht.
> Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die in Panik verfallen, sobald im Umkreis von 10km ein Windrad aufgerichtet wird. Und ich würde mich allgemein als Geräuschempfindlich bezeichnen.


 
Ich war mal im Windpark (von Berufs wegen) und die sind schon sehr laut, wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt, vorallem summiert sich die Lautstärke von mehreren.
Mies ist es auch, wenn man ein paar Frequenzen erwischt, auf die einige Menschen nervös reagieren, die haben dann ein Dauerpfeifen im Ohr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die westlichen Regierungen, insbesondere auch die deutsche, auch noch fleißig Wirtschaftsprogramme auflegen, die es der einheimischen Industrie erleichtern sollen, ihr Know-How zu verschenken und die es den Chinesen ermöglichen, noch schneller noch mehr Energie zu verbraten.


 
Immerhin haben die Chinesen ja eine Airbus Produktionsstätte. In 20 Jahren kaufen wir dann chinesische Flugzeuge. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin schon oft genug an Mühlheim-Kärlich vorbeigefahren. Häßlich ist jetzt wirklich was anderes.


 
Ich finde AKWs jetzt auch nicht sooo hässlich, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich so selten eins sehen.
Wenn ich neben einem wohnen würde, sähe ich das wahrscheinlich anders. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Zum Teil hast Du recht, zum Teil auch nicht. Autobahnen sind soweiso immer gut.
> Und das mit dem Atommüll und zukünftigen Generationen ist bei dem Verfallsdatum wirklich ein sehr schwaches Argument. Er ist ja schon da. Da macht etwas mehr auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen.


 
Aber die entscheidene Frage kann niemand beantworten, wohin damit?
Dass der Kram die nächsten 10.000 Jahre vor sich hinstrahlt, ist eben das große Manko, denn wer willl mit Sicherheit sagen, dass genau sein Ort (welcher das auch immer ist), dafür geeignet ist.
Was passiert, wenns in 1000 Jahren zu einer geologischen Bewegung kommt und der Inhalt die Fässer.... frei gesetzt wird? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich mag Industrieromantik. Ich finde es auch im Ruhrgebiet sehr schön.


 
Von welcher Industrieromantik sprichst du? 
Die Industrieanlagen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren eher funktionell und weniger für romantische Abende ausgelegt. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Es kommt halt darauf, daß etwas nur Industrie oder nur Natur ist. Windräder in der Landschaft sind in der Hinsicht weder Fisch noch Fleisch, sondern unter ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten einfach nur das Schlechteste aus beiden Welten.


 
Finde ich nicht, ich sehe, wenn ich richtig stehe, ein paar Windkrafträder am Horizont und kann da nichts Schlechtes sehen und ab und zu fahre ich mal ein einigen vorbei, das stört mich auch nicht so wirklich.
Allerdings betrachte ich auch gerne meine Solaranlagen auf dem Dach. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nehm ich mal nicht als Argument, sondern als persönliche Meinung, die wenige teilen werden.


 
Mir ist es eigentlich recht egal, ob nun ein Kohlekraftwerk oder AKW oder sonst was, wichtig ist, dass sich die Firmen, die sie betreiben, an den Entsorgungskosten beteiligen.
Wir zahlen schon seit Jahren für die Abwrackung der AKWs über den Strompreis einen Beitrag und jetzt laufen die länger? 
Wir zahlen also am Ende mehr als die Abwrackung kosten wird (für die Betreiber versteht sich)? 
Den Atomkonzernen werden Milliarden in den Arsch geblasen und das sollen sie gefälligst auf Heller und Pfenning zurückzahlen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es geht auch nicht um "etwas mehr". Es geht -weitere Laufzeitverlängerungen über die aktuellen Pläne oder gar Neubauten unberücksichtigt- um annähernd eine Verdoppelung der in Deutschland insgesamt produzierten Menge an Atomstrom und damit auch um eine Verdoppelung des Mülls.


 
Ich weiß gar nicht, für welche Menge an strahlenden Mülls Gorleben eigentlich ausgelegt ist, gibts da ein Bericht zu?
Werden wir irgendwann so viel Atommüll haben, dass der eine Salzstock () nicht mehr reicht um alles loszuwerden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reine Industrieanlagen finde ich jedenfalls potthässlich, da Teile ich nicht nur deine quantitativen Ansprüche an Ästhetik nicht, sondern auch deine qualitative Einschätzung.


 
Reine Industrieanlagen (gibts auch unreine Industrieanlagen?) sind effizent aufgebaut, sie sind für das geschaffen, was sie machen, mehr nicht und da ist die Optik nicht mal zweitrangig, für sie ist schlichtweg kein Platz.
Wer mal in einer Fabrik war, die Solaranlagen produziert, wird sehen, dass da gar nichts "Grünes" zu sehen ist.


----------



## Uter (20. November 2010)

Fr und Sa ist hier ja die Hölle los...

Zum Thema Landwirtschaft für Bioenergie und Biosprit:
Ökologisch und ökonomisch absoluter bullsh*t (normal versuch ich etwas nicht so exrtem auszudrücken aber hier seh ich keine andere Möglichkeit). Wenn Bioenergie, dann nur aus Abfällen oder Überproduktionen, aber auch das reicht um einen recht hohen Prozentsatz zu decken.

Zum Thema Binnenländer:
In Europa werden die Binnenländer auch nicht ausgebeudet, in Afrika erheben die Nachbarländer oft hohe Steuern, für die Produkte, die durch sie durch transportiert werden.

Ansonsten hat ruyven eigentlich alles gesagt... übrigens tolle Rechnung mit den Subventionen... das zeigt mal, wie viel Geld schon "verbrannt" wurde. 

Ich finds lustig... auch wenn es schade ist, das sich einige Menschen scheinbar wirklich so überzeugen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber wie immer ein logistisches Problem, du müsstest die Sachen einsammeln, transportieren und dann verwerten, sowas lohnt sich einfach noch nicht, dafür ist sowohl das Öl als auch das Uran noch zu billig.



Es ging hier ja um die Möglichkeiten. Das mit der derzeitigen Umlegung der Folgekosten auf die Allgemeinheit Uran und fossile für die Konzerne billiger sind, ist ein politisch abzustellendes Problem.



> Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei Autobahnen immer viele Tiere leben, also Nutztiere (eigentlich ein beleidigendes Wort für das Tier)?
> Warum eigentlich...
> Ach ja, weil das Land recht billig ist.
> Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller, man errichtet dort die Windkraftanlagen?
> Denn laut genug ist es ja schon durch den Straßenlärm, da fallen ein paar tausend Windräder nicht mehr auf und fürs Auge ist auch was dabei, endlich nicht mehr verängstigte Rinder sehen, sondern Windräder zählen, der neue Sport der Kids auf den Rücksitzen.



Windräder werden schon alleine wegen der guten Verkehrsanbindung gerne auch in der Nähe von Autobahnen errichtet (an der A7 stehen jedes Jahr mehr) - aber südlich der Mittelgebirge sind Autobahnen eher in Tälern zu finden (Bau auf ebenem Grund, möglichst ohne große Höhenänderungen), wärend die geeigneten Standorte für Windkraft möglichst hoch liegen. Das Potential "Windrad an Autobahn" ist also klein im Vergleich zu "Windrad über Wald und Feld".



> Ich war mal im Windpark (von Berufs wegen) und die sind schon sehr laut, wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt, vorallem summiert sich die Lautstärke von mehreren.



Wann war das?
Die Anlagen der 90er mit Getriebe und unkontrolliertem Strömungsabriss waren wohl z.T. recht laut. Ich kann, auch von dergleichen nicht bestätigen. Ein Baumarkt hier in Kiel hat ein Windrad hinterm Haus stehen und wenn man unmittelbar drunter steht, ist es immer noch leiser, als die anfahrenden Busse an der Haltestelle vor meiner Haustür.
Leise Windräder sind technisch definitiv möglich.



> Mies ist es auch, wenn man ein paar Frequenzen erwischt, auf die einige Menschen nervös reagieren, die haben dann ein Dauerpfeifen im Ohr.



Das Problem kann einem natürlich mit jeder einzelnen technischen Einrichtung passieren - aber höherfrequente Töne sind bei Windrädern afaik recht selten (schon allein wegen der Größe), tragen nicht sehr weit (man muss das Ding ja nicht genau aufs Dach stellen) und leicht zu dämmen. Besondere Empfindlichkeit gegenüber einem tieffrequenten Ton hat zumindest in meinem Umfeld niemand.
Ich bin sicher, dass es in Deutschland wesentlich mehr Leute geben, die auf das Geschrei aus einem benachbarten Kindergarten nervös reagieren und obowhl Kinder ihrerseits auch zu einer Verschärfung nahezu aller Probleme unserer Zeit beitragen, sehe ich da keine Bemühungen, sie zu verbieten 



> Aber die entscheidene Frage kann niemand beantworten, wohin damit?
> Dass der Kram die nächsten 10.000 Jahre vor sich hinstrahlt, ist eben das große Manko, denn wer willl mit Sicherheit sagen, dass genau sein Ort (welcher das auch immer ist), dafür geeignet ist.
> Was passiert, wenns in 1000 Jahren zu einer geologischen Bewegung kommt und der Inhalt die Fässer.... frei gesetzt wird?



Bau erstmal ein Fass, das 1000 Jahre hält.
Die französischen Pläne gehen iirc davon aus, dass von den Fässern nach weniger als 100 Jahren nichts mehr übrig ist und die Schwedischen Pläne sind eher ein "Kupferendlager". Gesucht ist eine Gesteinsschicht, die über mehrere Jahrhunderte auch bei interner Wärmeentwicklung garantiert keinerlei Risse entwickelt, keinerlei Wasser aufnimmt oder abgibt,......



> Ich weiß gar nicht, für welche Menge an strahlenden Mülls Gorleben eigentlich ausgelegt ist, gibts da ein Bericht zu?
> Werden wir irgendwann so viel Atommüll haben, dass der eine Salzstock () nicht mehr reicht um alles loszuwerden?



Gorleben ist für 0t ausgelegt.
Der Salzstock wäre aber groß genug, um alle hochradioaktiven Müll aufzunehmen und auch einiges an mittelradioaktiven. Nur was nützt einem das? Der hochradiaktive Müll würde vermutlich ebensogut in die Hallen der Frankfurter Messe passen. Gesucht ist etwas, wo er reinpasst und nicht wieder rauskommt. Und wie die Kriterien für Gorleben beweisen ("Durchschnittseinkommen in der Umgebung"), haben wir bislang nicht einmal jemanden, der qualifiziert wäre, letzteres zu erscheinen. Wie die Asse beweist, haben wir ebenfalls niemanden, der qualifiziert ist, ein Endlager zu betreiben. Wie Morsleben beweist, haben wir niemanden, der qualifiziert ist, ein geschlossenes Endlager zu überwachen. Wie bitte soll das funktionieren?
Atomenergie in Deutschland funktioniert nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie die Entsorgung nicht mehr benötigter Landminen in einem Kindergarten mit dem Hinweis "die haben eine Sicherung".


----------



## Woohoo (21. November 2010)

> "1. Fehler: Sie müssen ihn nicht abnehmen, sie müssen ihn nur vorrangig vor konventionellen Kraftwerken ohne KWK abnehmen. Wer seine fossilen/nuklearen Energieträger wenigstens vollständig nutzt, anstatt damit die Umgebung zu heizen, muss auch keinen EEG-Strom nehmen"


§ 8

Netzbetreiber sind vorbehaltlich des § 11 verpflichtet, den gesamten angebotenen Strom aus Erneuerbaren Energien und aus Grubengasen unverzüglich vorrangig abzunehmen, zu übertragen und zu verteilen.




> "2. Fehler: "50ct/kWh" hat Solarstrom selbst zur Einführung des EEG anno2000 kaum erreicht. Seitdem wurden die Vergütungen kontinuierlich und diesem Jahr zusätzlich schlagartig gesenkt. Aktuell sind es maximal 33 Cent für Kleinanalgen auf Gebäuden, für Großanlagen auf Gebäuden 24 Cent und für Anlagen auf Freiflächen gibts seit diesem Jahr 0 Cent."


Im Jahr 2006 beträgt der durchschnittliche Einspeisetarif für Sonnenstrahlung 53,10ct/kWh.

Strom aus Photovoltaik-Anlagen, die ab dem 01.10.2010 an das Netz gehen, wird wie folgt vergütet:

   1. Freiflächenanlagen § 32 EEG 24,26 Cent / kWh (seit Juli: 25,02 Cent / kWh); Konversionsflächen 25,37 Cent / kWh  (seit Juli: 26,15 Cent / kWh)
   2. Anlagen auf oder an Gebäuden bis 30 kWp § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 EEG 33,03 Cent /kWh (seit Juli: 34,05 Cent / kWh)
   3. Anlagen auf oder an Gebäuden 30 bis 100 kWp § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 EEG 31,42 Cent / kWh  (seit Juli: 32,39 Cent / kWh)
   4. Anlagen auf oder an Gebäuden 100 kWp bis 1 MWp § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 EEG 29,73 Cent / kWh  (seit Juli: 30,65 Cent / kWh)
   5. Anlagen auf oder an Gebäuden größer als 1 MWp § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 EEG 24,79 Cent / kWh  (seit Juli: 25,55 Cent / kWh)

Für Solarstromanlagen auf Ackerflächen, die seit 01.07.2010 an das Netz gegangen sind, gibt es keine Vergütung mehr.

Die erneuerbaren Energienbranche kann sich hinsichtlich der Subventionierung nicht beschweren.

Finanzierungsregeln kann man hier lesen:

Atomenergie / Ver- und Entsorgung - Endlagerung - Verantwortlichkeiten für Endlagereinrichtung und -betrieb sowie Finanzierungsregelungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die erneuerbaren Energienbranche kann sich hinsichtlich der Subventionierung nicht beschweren.


 
Subventioniert wird aber alles, was mit der Energiebranche zu tun hat.
Mit wie viel Geld wird ein Arbeitsplatz im Kohlebergbau subventioniert, war das nicht 70.000€ pro Mann pro Jahr?
Eine Tonne Kohle kostet, wenn ich richtig geguckt habe, rund 86€ pro Tonne auf dem freien Markt, aber deutsche Kohle würde ohne Subventionen 150€ pro Tonne kosten.
Wieso also nicht alle Bergwerke dicht machen, alle Leute rausschmeißen und warten, bis die Kohle so wertvoll wird, dass sich das Abbauen bei uns wieder rentiert?

Wenn ich gucke, dass China 2,4 Milliarden Tonnen im Jahr fördert und Deutschland gerade mal 25 Millionen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> § 8
> 
> Netzbetreiber sind vorbehaltlich des § 11 verpflichtet, den gesamten angebotenen Strom aus Erneuerbaren Energien und aus Grubengasen unverzüglich vorrangig abzunehmen, zu übertragen und zu verteilen.



Selektives zitieren macht Spaß

_(3) Die Verpflichtungen nach Absatz 1 bestehen nicht, soweit Anlagenbetreiberinnen oder
-betreiber und Netzbetreiber unbeschadet des § 12 zur besseren Integration der Anlage
in das Netz ausnahmsweise vertraglich vereinbaren, vom Abnahmevorrang abzuweichen._

Desweiteren wird da ja schon §11 erwähnt

_(1) Netzbetreiber sind unbeschadet ihrer Pflicht nach § 9 ausnahmsweise berechtigt, an
ihr Netz angeschlossene Anlagen mit einer Leistung über 100 Kilowatt zur Erzeugung von
Strom aus Erneuerbaren Energien, Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung oder Grubengas zu regeln, soweit
1.   andernfalls die Netzkapazität im jeweiligen Netzbereich durch diesen Strom
überlastet wäre,

2.   sie sichergestellt haben, dass insgesamt die größtmögliche Strommenge aus
Erneuerbaren Energien und aus Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung abgenommen wird, und

3.   sie die Daten über die Ist-Einspeisung in der jeweiligen Netzregion abgerufen
haben._


Im Klartext: Wer eigenen Strom auf KWK-Kraftwerken zur Verfügung hat, kann den anstelle von EEG einspeisen. Alternativ kann man gleich Verträge schließen, die die Abnahmeverpflichtung aushebeln.



> Im Jahr 2006 beträgt der durchschnittliche Einspeisetarif für Sonnenstrahlung 53,10ct/kWh.



2006 ist nicht 2010. Ungeachtet dessen listet zumindest Wiki einen maximalen Fördersatz von 51,8 Cent im Jahre 2006 - eine Quelle mit 53,1 konnte Google nicht finden



> Strom aus Photovoltaik-Anlagen, die ab dem 01.10.2010 an das Netz gehen, wird wie folgt vergütet:
> 
> 1. Freiflächenanlagen § 32 EEG 24,26 Cent / kWh (seit Juli: 25,02 Cent / kWh); Konversionsflächen 25,37 Cent / kWh  (seit Juli: 26,15 Cent / kWh)
> 2. Anlagen auf oder an Gebäuden bis 30 kWp § 33 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 EEG 33,03 Cent /kWh (seit Juli: 34,05 Cent / kWh)
> ...



Deine Zahlen bestätigen meine 0-33 Cent, wiederlegen deine 50+ Cent Behauptung und beschäftigen sich weiterhin nur mit einem winzigen, hochsubventioniertem Teil der EE 



> Finanzierungsregeln kann man hier lesen:
> 
> Atomenergie / Ver- und Entsorgung - Endlagerung - Verantwortlichkeiten für Endlagereinrichtung und -betrieb sowie Finanzierungsregelungen



Danke für eine weitere Bestätigung meiner Ausführungen.
Mit Ausnahme von Schacht Konrad, an dem die Energieversorger mit ca. 1 Mrd. und die öffentliche Hand mit 1,5 Mrd. beteiligt sind, wird für die weiteren Projekte keine Beteiligung der Energieversorger über übliche Gebühren (siehe oben zu den Einnahmen aus in der Asse eingelagerten Abfällen) aufgelistet. Unterm Strich kommen die Angaben des Ministeriums auf die gleichen Werte, wie Wikipedia (1 Milliarde Anteil der Konzerne an Konrad stehen 0,9 Milliarden bzw. 0,1 Milliarden höhere Kosten für Konrad und Moorsleben gegenüber)


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso also nicht alle Bergwerke dicht machen, alle Leute rausschmeißen und warten, bis die Kohle so wertvoll wird, dass sich das Abbauen bei uns wieder rentiert?



Deutsche (Stein-)Kohle rentiert sich wirklich nicht. Der Grund, warum sie aber noch abgebaut wird ist ein anderer: Man will den Stellenabbau sozial verträglicher machen. Man stelle sich mal vor, was mit einer kleinen Stadt passieren würde, wenn mit einem Schlag 15% der Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen würden... 
Die meisten Stellen wurde aber schon abgebaut und die anderen werden auch in nicht allzuferner Zukunft gestrichen werde (außer vielleicht wenige Ausnahmen, was daran liegt, dass die deutsche Kohle ziemlich hochwertig ist und geringe Mengen sich dann u.U. auch wieder rentieren).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Öhm, wieso ist deutsche Kohle hochwertiger als die aus anderen Ländern?
Begründest du es damit, dass sie reiner ist oder technisch besser gefördert und veredelt wird?
In Steinkhole ist immer ein gewisser Anteil an Schwefel drin, der dann mit verbrannt wird (Schwefeldioxid entsteht). Theoretisch müsste die Steinkhole so weit veredelt werden, dass keine Nebenstoffe mehr vorhanden sind. Aber wer macht das schon?
Chinesische Kohle ist sehr günstig, was sicher daran liegt, dass die Arbeitsbedingungen und die Enzlohnung außer Konkurrenz sind, aber ist sie desewgen schlechter?


----------



## Woohoo (21. November 2010)

Ich habe die Subventionierung nicht verurteilen. Für Subventionen gibt es politische, soziale und ökonomische Gründe.
Beide Seiten erhalten viele Subventionen. Wenn man auch mal die nicht Berücksichtigung von externen Kosten als Subvention betrachtet.

Dafür das man sich ja so leicht um das Einspeisegesetz drücken kann, hat es aber massiv zum Ausbau beigetragen und trägt auch weiter dazu bei. Und findet Nachahmer in vielen Ländern. 
Die Angaben 53,1c/kWh habe ich aus dem Erfahrungsbericht zum EEG 2007 entnommen. Das alle Arten von e.E. einen so hohen Vergütungssatz haben habe ich auch nie behauptet. Die anderen liegen natürlich nicht so hoch wie dieser. Es reicht aber auch aus um Investitionsanreize zu schaffen. Das diese Vergütung auch verringert werden ist bei steigenden Stromkosten aus fossilen Stoffen auch normal.

Das beim Thema Endlagerung die Steuerzahler zu viel Zahlen und die Betreiber wohl zu wenig habe ich auch gesagt. Das aber nur der Steuerzahler zahlt ist falsch. Soviel ich das verstanden habe werden die Betreiber erst wirklich zahlen, wenn ein Endlager endgültig gefunden wird. Wann immer das auch sein wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Angeblich müssen die Betreiber auch für die Leitungsnetze bezahlen, aber wenn sie in 40 Jahren alle am Verrotten sind, weil die ja nichts investieren, dann rate mal, wer einspringen muss, denn die Versorgungssicherheit liegt immer noch beim Staat.
Er wird dann einspringen (müssen), um die Leitungsnetze zu sanieren und glaub ja nicht, dass er dann auch nur einen Cent von den Betreibern bekommen wird.

Guck dir doch die Bahn an, da sieht man, wohin es gehen wird.


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

Der Grund für die Wertigkeit ist die Reinheit und die Art der Kohle (siehe 6.2). Kohle wird nicht nur verbrannt, sondern auch als Koks für die Eisenindustie verwendet, dafür muss man die meisten Sorten koksen (v.a. Reinigung), bei hochwertigen Sorten kann dieser Schritt entfallen (zusätzlich gibt es noch andere Anwendungsbereiche für Kohle, außer Aktivkohle fällt mir aber spontan nichts ein). 
Außerdem unterscheiden sich die Flöze, was wiederum unterschiedliche Verunreinigungen zu Folge haben kann. 

China ist so günstig, wegen den Arbeitsbedingungen, die du genannt hast, der Tiefe, in der die Kohle lagert und der Quantität.

PS: Leider ist das meist der Fall, wenn etwas privatisiert wird, weswegen ich auch ein Gegner der Privatisierung von Infrastruktur bin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das alle Arten von e.E. einen so hohen Vergütungssatz haben habe ich auch nie behauptet.



Du hast mehrfach behauptet, dass erneuerbare Energien hochsubventioniert ist und dies mit veralteten Angaben zur Solarförderung begleitet. Dass das beim uninformierten Leser den Eindruck hinterlässt, EEG würden in gleicher Höhe subventioniert, wie Solar in der ersten Hälfte dieses Jahrzehnts, sollte offensichtlich sein.



> Soviel ich das verstanden habe werden die Betreiber erst wirklich zahlen, wenn ein Endlager endgültig gefunden wird.



Oder auch nicht. Denn ob die Betreiber das dann bezahlen können, bzw. dagegen, dass die dann auf einmal extrem kostspielige und unrentable Kernenergie in einer eigenen Firma angesiedelt wird, die kurzerhand Konkurs anmeldet, gibt es keinerlei Schutz.




Uter schrieb:


> (zusätzlich gibt es noch andere Anwendungsbereiche für Kohle, außer Aktivkohle fällt mir aber spontan nichts ein).



Aktivkohle wird afaik primär aus tierischem oder pflanzlichen Material hergestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Der Grund für die Wertigkeit ist die Reinheit und die Art der Kohle (siehe 6.2).


 
Das ist aber arg dürftig. Ich sehe da nur deutsche Kohle und kein Vergleich zur Kohle aus anderen Ländern und dessen Qualität.


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

@ ruyven:
Kann sein. Mit den besonderen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten kenn ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich gut aus.

@ quanti:
Leider hab ich keinen direkten Vergleich gefunden. Hier wird geschieben, dass chinesische Kohle unterdurchschnittlich gut ist. 
Da ich keine guten Quellen finde versuche ich logisch zu argumentieren: 
Die günstige Kohle befindet sich meist näher an der Erdoberfläche (v.a. der Tagebau ist extrem günstig, wenn auch extrem selten). Das wiederum bedeutet, dass die Kohle jung ist und keinem großen Druck und keinen hohen Temps. ausgesetzt wurde, was wiederum dazu führt, dass der C-Gehalt niedriger ist (geringerer Heizwert) und mehr Verunreinigungen vorliegen...
Deutsche Kohle liegt deutlich tiefer als an vielen anderen Orten, woraus fast zwangsläufig die bessere Qualität und der höhere Preis folgt. 
Die einzige oberflächennahe Kohle in Deutschland ist Braunkohle, die wiederum eine andere Geschichte ist, da sie nicht für die Metallindustrie zu nutzen ist und damit zu einem höheren Anteil verfeuert wird, was bedeutet, dass sie hier eigentlich eher das Thema sein sollte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Das ist dann aber eine geologische Geschichte, das ist auch nachzuvollziehen, warum tief liegende Kohle qualitätiv besser ist, daher, lass die Chinesen mal in den Tiefbau gehen, dann fördern die gleichwertige Kohle, sind aber immer noch deutlich günstiger.

Deutsche Kohle ist einfach überflüssig. Lieber den Berkbau stoppen und die Kohle importieren und später, wenn die Kohle am Weltmarkt teuer wird (wenn alle in die Tiefe gehen müssen um noch zu fördern), dann kann man die Bergwerke wieder öffnen und kostendeckend produzieren.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso da so viel Geld reingebuttert wird, das Geld kann man auch anderweitig nutzen, nur damit eine Struktur erhalten bleibt, die es mal gab, also aus Nostalgiegründen? 

Und was ist mit den Schäden durch den Tiefbergbau?
Im Augenblick brechen nur mal Häuser ein oder Weideflächer sacken weg, aber in 30 Jahren, wenns so weiter geht, dann ist das Ruhrgebiet unterhöhlt und dann will ich da nicht leben.
Bezahlen wirds eh der Steuerzahler oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass die Betreiber der Bergwerke den Flurschaden tilgen?


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eine geologische Geschichte, das ist auch nachzuvollziehen, warum tief liegende Kohle qualitätiv besser ist, daher, lass die Chinesen mal in den Tiefbau gehen, dann fördern die gleichwertige Kohle, sind aber immer noch deutlich günstiger.


In China gibt es nur wenig Kohle in dieser Tiefenlage/Qualität.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutsche Kohle ist einfach überflüssig. Lieber den Berkbau stoppen und die Kohle importieren und später, wenn die Kohle am Weltmarkt teuer wird (wenn alle in die Tiefe gehen müssen um noch zu fördern), dann kann man die Bergwerke wieder öffnen und kostendeckend produzieren.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso da so viel Geld reingebuttert wird, das Geld kann man auch anderweitig nutzen, nur damit eine Struktur erhalten bleibt, die es mal gab, also aus Nostalgiegründen?


Wie gesagt: Es hat vor allem soziale Gründe. Es wär deutlich tuerer alles auf einmal einzustellen und dann vielen Menschen ALG und Umschulungen zu zahlen und noch die Infrastruktur anzupassen. Wenn man es nach und nach macht, dan reguliert sich der Arbeitsmarkt besser und es gibt unterm Strich weniger Arbeitslose und man ermöglicht den Städten über längere Zeit neue Betriebe anzusiedeln.
 An diesem Plan (Einstellung der Subventionen bis 2018) wird wohl auch nichts mehr geändert und das hat auch seinen Sinn.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Schäden durch den Tiefbergbau?
> Im Augenblick brechen nur mal Häuser ein oder Weideflächer sacken weg, aber in 30 Jahren, wenns so weiter geht, dann ist das Ruhrgebiet unterhöhlt und dann will ich da nicht leben.
> Bezahlen wirds eh der Steuerzahler oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass die Betreiber der Bergwerke den Flurschaden tilgen?


In Deutschland gibt es genug Vorschriften. Die Stollen werden abgestützt und z.T. mit anderen Stoffen gefüllt (nicht unbedingt Atommüll, aber andere Abfälle). In denen wenigen Jahren wo es den Steinkohlebergbau noch gibt, werden die gefährdeten Flächen auch nicht mehr wesentlich zunehmen.
Die größeren und wirklich drastischen Schäden richtet der Tagebau (Braunkohle) an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> In China gibt es nur wenig Kohle in dieser Tiefenlage/Qualität.


 
Das ist ja nur ein Land, es gibt noch andere, wo Kohle gefördert wird.


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

Natürlich, aber China fördert ca. 45% weltweit...
Aber natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, dass der Bergbau in D komplett unrentabel ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Mir geht es nur eigentlich darum, dass nicht nur Solar-und Windenergie massiv subventioniert wird. Beim AKWs und Kohle wird ebenso subventioniert.
Praktisch alles wird subventioniert, selbst das Anbauen von Rapsöl zur Spritgewinnung. 

Und wenn ein Liter Milch billiger ist als ein Liter Wasser, dann stimmt da auch was nicht.


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

Solar- und Windenergie wird m.M.n. nicht genug subventioniert...

AKWs wurden auf den letzten Seiten ausführlich besprochen und scheinbar fließt in sie mit Abstand das meiste Geld...

Wird Braunkohle subventioniert? Wär mir nicht bekannt.

Die Landwirtschaft in der EU ist was ganz besonderes... die Frage ist nur ob positiv oder negativ (auf jeden Fall sind beide Seiten vertreten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Wird Braunkohle subventioniert? Wär mir nicht bekannt.


 
Jup, 4,5 Milliarden Euro. KLICK


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

Wieder was gelernt 
Dann seh ich die Möglichkeit fast 4,5 Mrd. € einzusparen, da Braunkohle ökologisch so ziemlich das Unsinnigste ist und D es noch relativ günstig abbaut, also gibt es keine viel günstigeren Importe...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt
> Dann seh ich die Möglichkeit fast 4,5 Mrd. € einzusparen, da Braunkohle ökologisch so ziemlich das Unsinnigste ist und D es noch relativ günstig abbaut, also gibt es keine viel günstigeren Importe...


 
Ich bin nicht mal Wirtschaftsexperte oder Okonom und könnte auf die schnelle 20 Milliarden einsparen ohne dass viele viel bluten müssen, aber mich will niemand als Kanzler sehen. 
Dabei sehe ich blendend aus, auch ohne Solarium oder Haarfärbung.


----------



## Icejester (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutsche Kohle ist einfach überflüssig. Lieber den Berkbau stoppen und die Kohle importieren und später, wenn die Kohle am Weltmarkt teuer wird (wenn alle in die Tiefe gehen müssen um noch zu fördern), dann kann man die Bergwerke wieder öffnen und kostendeckend produzieren.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso da so viel Geld reingebuttert wird, das Geld kann man auch anderweitig nutzen, nur damit eine Struktur erhalten bleibt, die es mal gab, also aus Nostalgiegründen?



Ich kann Dir sagen, warum. Wenn man den Bergbau komplett einstellt, verfallen erstens die Anlagen, sodaß sie nicht einfach in 30 oder 50 Jahren wieder einfach so aufgesperrt werden können. Zweitens geht dadurch unglaublich viel Know-How verloren. Wenn mehrere Jahrzehnte keinen Bergbau betreibst, werden die Bergbau-Akademien logischerweise schließen und wenn Du die Sache wieder aufnehmen willst, hast Du im ganzen Land niemanden mehr, der das kann.

Das ist so ähnlich wie bei den Pharmakonzernen. Alle jammern, daß Medikamente in Deutschland zu teuer wären, aber keiner will auch nur einen Blick auf die immensen Entwicklungskosten werfen, die auch wieder eingespielt werden müssen. Beschneidet man die Preise jetzt gesetzlich, werden die Unternehmen irgendwann abwandern oder wenigstens nicht mehr in Deutschland forschen. Und dann haben wir aber unserem schönen "Hochtechnologiestandort" aber mal so einen richtigen Gefallen getan. Eine ähnliche Entwicklung kann man ja schon seit einigen wenigen Jahren in Deutschland bei Ärzten beobachten. Die wandern auch zum großen Teil ab, weil sie in der Schweiz und England die doppelten bis dreifachen Gehälter bekommen. Hier ist es daher zum Teil echt schon schwierig, im Krankenhaus mal einen Arzt zu kriegen, der einwandfrei deutsch spricht.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Liter Milch billiger ist als ein Liter Wasser, dann stimmt da auch was nicht.



Wo kaufst Du denn Deine Milch? Oder andersrum: Was für Wasser kaufst Du? Ist da noch Gold mit drin, oder wie geht das?


----------



## Uter (21. November 2010)

@ quanten:



Geht mir ganz ähnlich... ich wusste schon, dass viel Geld verschwendet wird, aber wenn man jetzt hier die ganzen Zahlen sieht, dann merkt man erst mal wie viel verschwendet wird... ich will gar nicht wissen wie viel in die Bundeswehreinsätze fließt, aber da gehts ja schon wieder Richtung ot.

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran... mir fällt zumindest kein gutaussehender Politiker ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen, warum. Wenn man den Bergbau komplett einstellt, verfallen erstens die Anlagen, sodaß sie nicht einfach in 30 oder 50 Jahren wieder einfach so aufgesperrt werden können. Zweitens geht dadurch unglaublich viel Know-How verloren. Wenn mehrere Jahrzehnte keinen Bergbau betreibst, werden die Bergbau-Akademien logischerweise schließen und wenn Du die Sache wieder aufnehmen willst, hast Du im ganzen Land niemanden mehr, der das kann.


 
Öhm, das Know How wird ja weiter benutzt, nur eben nicht in Deutschland oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass es keine deutschen Ingenieure mehr geben wird, die Atomkraftwerke bauen können, nur weil Deutschland aus der Atomenergie aussteigen will? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist so ähnlich wie bei den Pharmakonzernen. Alle jammern, daß Medikamente in Deutschland zu teuer wären, aber keiner will auch nur einen Blick auf die immensen Entwicklungskosten werfen, die auch wieder eingespielt werden müssen. Beschneidet man die Preise jetzt gesetzlich, werden die Unternehmen irgendwann abwandern oder wenigstens nicht mehr in Deutschland forschen. Und dann haben wir aber unserem schönen "Hochtechnologiestandort" aber mal so einen richtigen Gefallen getan. Eine ähnliche Entwicklung kann man ja schon seit einigen wenigen Jahren in Deutschland bei Ärzten beobachten. Die wandern auch zum großen Teil ab, weil sie in der Schweiz und England die doppelten bis dreifachen Gehälter bekommen. Hier ist es daher zum Teil echt schon schwierig, im Krankenhaus mal einen Arzt zu kriegen, der einwandfrei deutsch spricht.


 
Öhm, die neuen Medikamente werden also nur in Deutschland entwickelt und daher werden auch nur hier die Entiwcklungskosten draufgeschlagen, wärend das gleiche Medikament (!) in Schweden oder Großbritanien deutlich weniger kostet? 
die deutschen Ärzte kriegen in der Tat weniger Geld als z.B in England oder den USA, aber wessen Schuld ist das denn?
Wo bleibt denn das Geld im Gesundheitswesen? 
Ach ja, man muss sich nur die Gewinne der Pharmakonzerne angucken, Lobbyismus vom Feinsten, würde ich sagen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Wo kaufst Du denn Deine Milch? Oder andersrum: Was für Wasser kaufst Du? Ist da noch Gold mit drin, oder wie geht das?


 
Dann geh mal in den Supermarkt und guck nach, was Milch kostet, die bekommst du für 55 Cent den Liter, Mineralwasser ist da teurer (Leitungswasser ist billiger, bekommst du aber nicht im Supermarkt, hoffe ich zumindest ).


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann geh mal in den Supermarkt und guck nach, was Milch kostet, die bekommst du für 55 Cent den Liter, Mineralwasser ist da teurer (Leitungswasser ist billiger, bekommst du aber nicht im Supermarkt, hoffe ich zumindest ).


 
Oh doch, Leitungswasser bekommst du im Supermarkt. Nennt sich Tafelwasser und ist simples Leitungswasser das mit ein paar Zusätzen aufgepimpt wurde. Bonaqua wäre ein bekanntes Beispiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Kostet aber ordentlich Geld. 
Wird das eigentlich auch subventioniert?


----------



## Icejester (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, die neuen Medikamente werden also nur in Deutschland entwickelt und daher werden auch nur hier die Entiwcklungskosten draufgeschlagen, wärend das gleiche Medikament (!) in Schweden oder Großbritanien deutlich weniger kostet?



Daß Medikamente dort billiger abgegeben werden, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Mag sein, daß sie von offizieller Seite stärker bezuschußt werden. Aber die tatsächlichen Preise sollten in etwa ähnlich sein.


> die deutschen Ärzte kriegen in der Tat weniger Geld als z.B in England oder den USA, aber wessen Schuld ist das denn?
> Wo bleibt denn das Geld im Gesundheitswesen?


In sinnlosen Vorsorgeruntersuchungen, armseligen Sport- oder Diätkursen und verschwenderischen Heilmaßnahmen bei alten und sehr alten Patienten (z.B. künstliches Kniegelenk für einen 85-jährigen, der dann ohenhin drei Monate später wegen was völlig anderem umfällt).


> Ach ja, man muss sich nur die Gewinne der Pharmakonzerne angucken, Lobbyismus vom Feinsten, würde ich sagen.


Das ist ja auch ganz gut so. Es kann nicht in unserem Sinne sein, diese Branche aus dem Land zu treiben oder so hohem Kostendruck auszusetzen. daß möglicherweise am falschen Ende gespart wird.



> Dann geh mal in den Supermarkt und guck nach, was Milch kostet, die bekommst du für 55 Cent den Liter, Mineralwasser ist da teurer (Leitungswasser ist billiger, bekommst du aber nicht im Supermarkt, hoffe ich zumindest ).


Ich glaube Dir ja die Milchpreise. Da habe ich selbst keine Ahnung von, denn ich kaufe überhaupt gar keine Milch, weil ich nie welche verwende. Aber Mineralwasser kostet bei mir 19 Cent für 1,5 Liter. Das halte ich doch für wesentlich billiger als Milch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Daß Medikamente dort billiger abgegeben werden, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Mag sein, daß sie von offizieller Seite stärker bezuschußt werden. Aber die tatsächlichen Preise sollten in etwa ähnlich sein.


 
Öhm, nö, Medikamente sind dort in der Tat billiger, rund 40-60%, gabs erst letztens mal eine Dokumentation darüber und auch über das Gesundheitspaket der Rösler Sache.



Icejester schrieb:


> In sinnlosen Vorsorgeruntersuchungen, armseligen Sport- oder Diätkursen und verschwenderischen Heilmaßnahmen bei alten und sehr alten Patienten (z.B. künstliches Kniegelenk für einen 85-jährigen, der dann ohenhin drei Monate später wegen was völlig anderem umfällt).
> Das ist ja auch ganz gut so. Es kann nicht in unserem Sinne sein, diese Branche aus dem Land zu treiben oder so hohem Kostendruck auszusetzen. daß möglicherweise am falschen Ende gespart wird.


 
Tja, aber woran liegt das, dass man den alten Leuten einreden will, dass sie krank sind?
Wohl doch eher an den Pharmakonzernen, die ihre "neuen" Medikamente verkaufen wollen, denn mit Cholesterinsenker, Blutdrucksenker und Co. wird eben das meiste Geld gemacht und das wird oft an ältere Menschen abgegenen, also muss man möglichst allen alten Menschen einreden, dass sie das auch unbedingt brauchen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir ja die Milchpreise. Da habe ich selbst keine Ahnung von, denn ich kaufe überhaupt gar keine Milch, weil ich nie welche verwende. Aber Mineralwasser kostet bei mir 19 Cent für 1,5 Liter. Das halte ich doch für wesentlich billiger als Milch.


 
Wow, 19 Cent für das Wasser, Respekt, so günstig bekomme ich Wasser nicht.
Mein Wasser, das ich trinke, kostet 85 Cent der Liter und 10 Cent pro Liter Wasser kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Wasser gut ist, alleine die Transportkosten dürften darüber liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, 4,5 Milliarden Euro. KLICK



Anzumerken wäre, dass diese Untersuchung indirekte Begünstigungen berücksichtigt. Von den 4,5 Milliarden entfallen 3,5 auf die Umwelt- und Gesundheitsschäden, die die Braunkohlenutzung verursacht und die von der Allgemeinheit getragen werden. Direkte Subventionen gibt es dagegen tatsächlich nicht.
Daran, dass Braunkohle bei angemessenen Auflagen nicht billiger wäre, als andere fossile Energieträger, ändert das aber nichts. Einziger Pluspunkt ist, dass die Ausgaben für Braunkohle in Deutschland getätigt werden und damit die deutsche Wirtschaft stärken, wärend Öl und Gas fast vollständig und Steinkohle afaik überwiegend importiert werden.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mal Wirtschaftsexperte oder Okonom und könnte auf die schnelle 20 Milliarden einsparen ohne dass viele viel bluten müssen, aber mich will niemand als Kanzler sehen.



Wenn man 20 Milliarden einspart, dann bluten sicherlich diejenigen, die bislang an den 20 Milliarden verdient haben 
Das wird bei Kritik an Staatsausgaben leider meist vergessen: Die Kosten für Planungen, Verwaltung,... bestehen primär in Arbeitskosten, d.h. bezahlten Arbeitsplätzen. Unnötige Arbeit einzusparen wäre zwar sinnvoll und man hätte eine unverzerrte Perspektive auf den realen Arbeitsaufwand, aber unterm Strich würde nur ein Teil der "gesparten" Summe frei werden, ein anderer Teil würde z.B. über ALG wieder an die gleichen Personen fließen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, das Know How wird ja weiter benutzt, nur eben nicht in Deutschland oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass es keine deutschen Ingenieure mehr geben wird, die Atomkraftwerke bauen können, nur weil Deutschland aus der Atomenergie aussteigen will?



Wenn eine bestimmte Technik in Deutschland nicht mehr benötigt wird, dann werden entsprechende Produktions- und Ausbildungsstandorte über kurz oder lang dahin verlagert werden, wo sie gebraucht werden. Es gibt afaik in ganz Europa nur noch eine Firma, die große Lokomotivkessel fertigen kann - dabei sind nur wenige Jahrzehnte seit dem endgültigen Ausscheiden aus dem regulären Verkehr vergangen, die Nutzung aus Nostalgiegründen dauer an und in China wurden zu Beginn dieses Jahrtausends noch reguläre Dampfloks für den Linienverkehr gefertigt.






Icejester schrieb:


> und verschwenderischen Heilmaßnahmen bei alten und sehr alten Patienten (z.B. künstliches Kniegelenk für einen 85-jährigen, der dann ohenhin drei Monate später wegen was völlig anderem umfällt).



Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei privaten Krankenversicherungen sind, die ja scheinbar nicht so aufs Geld achten müssen, aber meiner Oma wurden vor 15 Jahren explizit ein minderwertiges, einfaches Hüftgelenke eingesetzt, weil sie ja "eh schon so alt ist". Ergebniss: Große Schmerzen heute 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wow, 19 Cent für das Wasser, Respekt, so günstig bekomme ich Wasser nicht.
> Mein Wasser, das ich trinke, kostet 85 Cent der Liter und 10 Cent pro Liter Wasser kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Wasser gut ist, alleine die Transportkosten dürften darüber liegen.



Bei mir sinds 33Cent/l und an der Qualität gibts nichts auszusetzen (80-90 Cent/l für Milch.)


----------



## Woohoo (22. November 2010)

Für 90cent könnte ich oft einen ganzen Kasten Wasser kaufen, ohne Pfand gerechnet natürlich.


----------



## Icejester (22. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei privaten Krankenversicherungen sind, die ja scheinbar nicht so aufs Geld achten müssen, aber meiner Oma wurden vor 15 Jahren explizit ein minderwertiges, einfaches Hüftgelenke eingesetzt, weil sie ja "eh schon so alt ist". Ergebniss: Große Schmerzen heute



Ich weiß auch nicht, wie es sich damit bei privaten Krankenversicherungen verhält. Meine Mutter hat vor ca. 5 Jahren ein künstliches Hüftgelenk bekommen und hat damit jetzt nicht die geringsten Probleme. Vorher hatte sie tatsächlich enorme Schmerzen. Ich denke, es kommt dabei sehr auf die Fähigkeit des Operateurs, weniger auf die Qualität des Gelenks an, denn das Gelenk ist ja aus unbelebtem Material und kann an sich nicht schmerzen. Wenn es allerdings nicht im korrekten Winkel angebracht wird, kann es sicherlich zu Fehlbelastungen und damit wieder zu Schmerzen führen. Abgesehen davon weiß ich auch gar nicht, ob es überhaupt "minderwertige" Modelle gibt. Es würde mich ehrlich gesagt sehr wundern.



> Bei mir sinds 33Cent/l und an der Qualität gibts nichts auszusetzen (80-90 Cent/l für Milch.)



Auch nicht so teuer. Aber eigentlich hätte ich immer gedacht, daß die üblichen Discounter bundeseinheitliche Preise haben. Seltsam, daß es da offenbar regionale Schwankungen gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2010)

Ich kauf mein Wasser nicht beim Discounter (ehe ich mich in die Reihe der Pfandautomaten-mit-Röhölverschwendung-Blockierer einordne trinke ich lieber Leitungswasser).
Bezüglich künstliche Gelenke: Nach 5 und auch nach 10 Jahren ging es meiner Oma auch wunderbar. Aber auch die künstlichen Gelenke verschleißen und wenn sie erstmal Spiel haben, dann beginnen die Schmerzen von neuem. Wie lange das dauert hängt eben davon ab, welche Qualität verwendet wird - und da achten zumindest einige Krankenkassen offensichtlich seit längerem darauf, dass sie ja nicht eins verwenden, dass über die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung hinaus funktioniert.


kanns sein, dass wir Offtopi sind? Ich glaub, ich hör an der Stelle lieber auf, ehe ein Mod meckert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2010)

Wo kauft ihr euer Wasser ein? 
Die Kiste Wasser, die ich kaufen, kostet ohne Pfand 8,99€.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kiste Wasser für 2-4€ rentabel ist, denn alleine die Produktionskosten und die Verpackung +  Transport müsste das locker übersteigen, aber es kann auch sein, dass das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn kommt, dann mit einem Aufkleber versehen wird, dass es Gletscherwasser aus den Bergen ist (die Gletscher schmelzen gerade, günstiger kann man nicht an Wasser kommen ) und schwupps, kostet es praktisch nichts.
Ach ja, und die Einwegkunststoffflaschen sind auch nicht gerade okologissch sinnvoll, also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was das Pfand auf Kunststoffflaschen eigentlich bringen sollte, aber daran sind mal wieder die Konsumenten selbst Schuld, denn man hätte sich ausmalen können, dass die Discounter an Mehrwegflaschen nicht interessiert sind, denn der Lagerraum und die logistische Abwicklung ist einfach zu teuer, Einwegflaschen werden gesammelt und dann entsorgt (meist in Müllverbrennungsanlagen, denn die müssen ja ausgelastet werden, daher kaufen wir auch Müll aus Italien ein, damits hier verbrannt werden kann ).

Mal eine kleines Gedankenspiel:
Wie wäre es, wenn wir den Müll in ganz Europa nach Deutschland bringen und hier riesige Müllverbrennungsanlagen betreiben (Kunststoff ist ein guter Energielieferant) und damit Strom erzeugen?
Bräuchten wir dann noch AKWs?
Die paar Abgase, die bei den Müllanlagen entstehen, sind doch lange nicht so schlimm wie strahlende Brennstäbe und die Asche der Müllanlagen könnten wir irgendwo in Russland versenken (die Russen haben Platz, denn der Aralsee ist ja praktisch nur noch eine Pfütze).


----------



## Icejester (24. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr euer Wasser ein?
> Die Kiste Wasser, die ich kaufen, kostet ohne Pfand 8,99€.



Tja, schön blöd. Guck mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Aldi, Lidl, Spar oder Plus etc. (falls Du noch einen in der Nähe hast, der noch nicht Netto heißt ).


----------



## Woohoo (24. November 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Wasser: 0,89cent der Kasten im SB. Das ist auch kein Abwasser.


----------



## Bademeister44 (24. November 2010)

wasser kostet bei uns nichts,  haben unseren eigenen brunnen mit trinkwasserqualität


----------



## Uter (24. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr euer Wasser ein?
> Die Kiste Wasser, die ich kaufen, kostet ohne Pfand 8,99€.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kiste Wasser für 2-4€ rentabel ist, denn alleine die Produktionskosten und die Verpackung +  Transport müsste das locker übersteigen, aber es kann auch sein, dass das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn kommt, dann mit einem Aufkleber versehen wird, dass es Gletscherwasser aus den Bergen ist (die Gletscher schmelzen gerade, günstiger kann man nicht an Wasser kommen ) und schwupps, kostet es praktisch nichts.


Leitungswasser darf man nur als Tafelwasser verkaufen. Die Förderung und Abfüllung ist fast völlig maschinell, also ziemlich günstig und der Transport ist in Zeiten der Globalisierung eh kein großes Problem mehr...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, und die Einwegkunststoffflaschen sind auch nicht gerade okologissch sinnvoll, also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was das Pfand auf Kunststoffflaschen eigentlich bringen sollte, aber daran sind mal wieder die Konsumenten selbst Schuld, denn man hätte sich ausmalen können, dass die Discounter an Mehrwegflaschen nicht interessiert sind, denn der Lagerraum und die logistische Abwicklung ist einfach zu teuer, Einwegflaschen werden gesammelt und dann entsorgt (meist in Müllverbrennungsanlagen, denn die müssen ja ausgelastet werden, daher kaufen wir auch Müll aus Italien ein, damits hier verbrannt werden kann ).


Einwegflaschen sind nicht so schlimm wie man oft denkt (Gut für die Umwelt sind sie auch nicht. Am besten sind Mehrwegplastikflaschen.), da sie zum Großteil nicht verbrannt sondern exportiert werden (v.a. nach China in die Textilindustrie).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal eine kleines Gedankenspiel:
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir den Müll in ganz Europa nach Deutschland bringen und hier riesige Müllverbrennungsanlagen betreiben (Kunststoff ist ein guter Energielieferant) und damit Strom erzeugen?
> Bräuchten wir dann noch AKWs?
> Die paar Abgase, die bei den Müllanlagen entstehen, sind doch lange nicht so schlimm wie strahlende Brennstäbe und die Asche der Müllanlagen könnten wir irgendwo in Russland versenken (die Russen haben Platz, denn der Aralsee ist ja praktisch nur noch eine Pfütze).


Das geht ja schon fast wieder in Richtung Topic. 
Der Brennwert könnte reichen, das Problem sind aber die giftigen Gase, die entstehen, da viel Müll verunreinigt ist. Recycling ist besser für die Umwelt und in Zukunft auch für den Staat (leider ist das deutsche Müllsystem eins der teuersten und nicht gerade effizient).
Die Asche könnt man größtenteils als Dünger o.ä. weiternutzen, aber auch hier ist das Problem die Unreinheit, die das Ganze ziemlich giftig macht.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. November 2010)

Mal für die Leute die sich damit auskennen :

Das einzige Problem bei der Atomkraft wäre die Gamma Strahlung !
Klar hat Uran 235,welches bei AKW eins der wichtigsten Stoffe ist, hat eine große Halbwertszeit , aber da es nur Alpha Strahlung aussendet ist es relativ ungefährlich.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben : Alpha Strahlung Reichweite weniger als 1M Abschirmung erfolt durch Papier.

Hier ist mal eine Auflistung der entstandenen Produkte bzw allgemein Stoffe die bei AKW´s zum Einsatz kommen Klick !
Ich habe das jetzt nicht durchforstet aber ich bin der Meinung das da nirgendswo ein Stoff mit Gamma Strahlung ist !
Und mal ganz ehrlich selbst wenn => Gamma Strahlung wird selbst von einer 3m dicken Bleischicht nicht ganz Abgeschirmt ob es in einer Grube in Deutschland oder irgendwo in 100m Tiefe in der Erde ist , es hat die selbe Wirkung.
Auch ist die Äquivalentsdosis also das Maß der Biologischen Wirkung sehr gering , geringer als bei Alpha Strahlung.



Meine Meinung:

Solange sowas wie in Tschernobyl nicht passiert ist mir das Wayne !
Für einen Einsatz von erneuerbarer Engergien bin ich trotzdem


----------



## frEnzy (25. November 2010)

Naja, das "einzige" Problem, dass man mit der Atomkraft hat, ist dass sie zusammengefasst jede Menge Probleme bereitet:

- Uranabbau
- Kernwaffen (natürlich nur indirekt)
- Ungeklärte Endlagerung von hochgiftigem und strahlendem Atommüll über mehrere tausend Jahre
- die Belastung der Umwelt im Betrieb
- ein einziger Störfall reicht aus um Millionen km² und km³ zu verseuchen und tausende Menschen zu töten und zu verletzen
- die horrenden Kosten (die natürlich schön gerechnet sind)
- die Endsorgung der Atomkraftwerke

Kein Pro-Argument kann diese Contra-Argumente auch nur ansatzweise aufwiegen. Eine Technik, die fast allen schadet und nur wenigen nützt kann nicht gut sein! Ich verstehe nicht, wie die vielen Anhänger dieser Technik ihr Gewissen beruhigen können...


----------



## Woohoo (25. November 2010)

Ein Störfall reicht dafür nicht aus. Es muss schon ein GAU sein, damit es eine Katastrophe wird. 
Man kann sehr viel Energie mit der Kernenergie erzeugen und das relativ günstig (weil man die Externen Kosten nicht ganz mit berücksichtigt) und CO2 arm.
Das scheint für viele Länder/Menschen das entscheidende Pro-Argument zu sein.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man kann sehr viel Energie mit der Kernenergie erzeugen und das relativ günstig (weil man die Externen Kosten nicht ganz mit berücksichtigt) und CO2 arm.
> Das scheint für viele Länder/Menschen das entscheidende Pro-Argument zu sein.


 
Ach komm schon. Das glaubst du doch selber nicht. 

Es geht um Geld und nichts anderes. Die Dinger stehen ja eh schon und die Atomlobby sorgt noch dafür das die Gelder möglichst lange in die "richtigen" Kanäle fliesen.


----------



## Lexx (25. November 2010)

da scheint wohl ein teladi und kein borone zu sprechen..  ?

jeder will billigen strom, aber niemand will die "kosten" tragen.
sind halt altlasten aus der zeit des "wirtschaftswunders". des 
unbegrenzten wachstums.. 
wir brauchen atomkraftwerke, damit jeder seine 3 händys, 
4 computer und 5 fernseher "gedankenlos" betreiben kann.
nach dem motto, mir egal, der strom kommt eh aus der steckdose.
(und wird auf der strombörse in leipzig gehandelt.)

wie siehts in deutschland eigentlich mit einkaufsgemeinschaften/
genossenschaften aus: rechtlich möglich? werden von den stromversorgern
auch derartige verträge abgeschlossen.. ?


----------



## Woohoo (25. November 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ach komm schon. Das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
> 
> Es geht um Geld und nichts anderes. Die Dinger stehen ja eh schon und die Atomlobby sorgt noch dafür das die Gelder möglichst lange in die "richtigen" Kanäle fliesen.



Es werden ja auch einige neue gebaut in der Welt. Und das der Strom aus den AKWs günstig ist stimmt doch auch. Und wenn man mit den erneuerbaren Energien AKWs ersetzen will hat man für den CO2 Gehalt auch nix gewonnen. Und ersetzbar durch e.E. halt ich die Kernenergie momentan auch noch nicht.


----------



## Uter (25. November 2010)

@ Star_KillA:
Die Gammastrahlung ist nicht das einzige Problem (aber afaik kommt sie in geringerem, aber nicht zu verachtendem Umfang auch im Müll vor). Die Stoffe sind oft sehr toxisch und falls sie in das Grundwasser und damit auch in das Trinkwasser eindringen sollten, gäb es großflächich extreme Probleme.

@ Woohoo:
Wenn man die Folgenkosten für die Entsorgung des Mülls mitrechnet ist Atomstrom ziemlich teuer (wenn nicht sogar am teuersten) und das obwohl man immernoch nicht weiß wo man das alles mal lagern soll (also kann man die kosten nicht mal abschätzen, im schlechtesten Fall haben wir die aktuellen Lagerkosten noch hunderte Jahre)...
CO2 ist nicht das einzige Treibhausgas. Extreme Mengen an Wasserdampf (wie bei den Kühltürmen) wirken ähnlich, aber ich halte die globale Erwärmung eh für kein Problem, im Gegensatz zu Umweltverschmutzung o.ä. (siehe weiter vorne).
Warum soll man die AKWs nicht durch e.E. ersetzen können? Vor ein paar Posts wurde von ruyven ein schönes Rechenbeispiel genannt, das zeigt wie weit wir schon sein könnten, wann man nicht immer nur die AKWs fördern würde (und das wär dann ohne Umweltverschmutzung, Gefahr, Laufzeit und anderen Problemen).


----------



## frEnzy (25. November 2010)

Noch mal für alle zum Mitdenken:

1. Atomstrom ist nicht billig. Siehe z.B.: Die wirklichen Kosten für AKW-Strom werden geflissentlich unter den Teppich gekehrt: Atomstrom ist nicht billig - taz.de

2. Atomstrom ist alles andere als Klimaneutral/Klimafreundlich! Sieh z.B. :Studie: Atomstrom - weder billig noch gut fürs Klima - Strom und Wärme mit modernen Blockheizkraftwerken zu produzieren ist preiswerter und besser für das Klima als eine Energieversorgung mit Atomstrom. Das zeigen neue Berechnungen, die das Öko-Insti

Er hat also

a) keinen Kostenvorteil
b) ist äußerst Gesundheitsschädlich
c) kann durch einen Anschlag/Unfall Tausenden das Leben und/oder die Gesundheit kosten.
d) ist keinen Deut besser für die Umwelt

... wo ist da noch der Vorteil für uns alle?

Edit: Und wieder einmal gibt es im Umfeld der Atomenergie eine überdurchschnittliche Häufung von Blutkrebs. Diesmal bei der Asse. Und natürlich hat es nichts mit dem Atommüllager in der Asse zu tun und natürlich ist das Lager sicher... Quelle


----------



## Uter (25. November 2010)

e) es entsteht ein Haufen Müll, mit dem man nicht umgehen kann und der auch nach vielen Jahren zu c) führen kann

Sehr gut zusammengesfasst.  
Dem bleibt eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen außer e).


----------



## Woohoo (26. November 2010)

Wasserdampf ist das Klimagas  Nummer eins aber es reguliert sich selber weil die Menge nicht erhöht wird im Gegensatz zu CO2.

Habe ja geschriebe, dass die Kernenergie günstig ist weil externe Effekte nicht mit eingerpreist werden.
Erneuerbare Energien sind auch nicht CO2 neutral. Und AKWs sind schon sehr CO2 freundlich auch wenn man vorgelagerte Emissionen mit einrechnet.
Das mit dem Ersatz durch erneuerbare halte ich momentan leider noch nicht für möglich, vor allem nicht für große Teile von Europa. Das liegt zum Teil an der ineffizient der Technologien und an politischen Hindernissen. 
Das mögen manche anders sehen das mag sein.

Ob globale Erwärmung wirklich ein Problem ist, ist eine gute Frage. Wissenschaftler die das bestreiten haben es nicht leicht und wurden doch auch aus den Gremien (IPCC) entlassen!? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. In Deutschland kommt es mir so vor, das Klimaschützen eine neue Religion ist. Ähnlich wie Bio-Produkte.


----------



## frEnzy (26. November 2010)

Wenn man ausschließlich CO2 betrachtet, liegt ein deutsches AKW zwischen der Mitte und dem oberen Ende. Finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend, dafür dass es angeblich ja gar keins herstellt. Von den anderen Giften und Probllemen ist bei dieser Rechnung ja noch nicht mal die Rede 

- Photovoltaik ca. 89 Gramm CO2 pro Kilowattstunde
- deutsches Atomkraftwerk je nach Herkunftsort des Urans zwischen 31 und 61 Gramm CO2 pro Kilowattstunde Strom
- Wasserkraft ca. 39 Gramm CO2 pro Kilowattstunde
- Windkraft ca. 23 Gramm CO2 pro Kilowattstunde

Wie immer sind solche Berechnungen mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Der Wahrheitsgehalt ist immer schwer zu prüfen.

Wenn man die Abwärme der Öl- Kohle- oder Gaßkraftwerke nutzt um die umliegenden Haushalte per Fernwärme zu heitzen, sieht es noch mal schlechter aus für die AKWs. Denn die Abwärme aus Atomstrom kann man nicht für die Fernwärme nutzen.

Und wo gerade so viel in den Medien über Terrorangst gesprochen wird: Meine Angst bei den meisten AKWs ist nicht, dass es zu einem SuperGAU kommt, weil eine Sicherung ausfällt sondern dass
- bei der Reaktorsicherheit generell geschlampt wird, um Kosten zu sparen und dass über Probleme, Unfälle, ausgetretene Radioaktivität etc. nicht berichtet wird, weils unter den Teppich gekehrt wird.
- AKWs zum Ziel für den Terrorismus werden könnten. Ein AKW kann bei einem Überfall nämlich nicht einfach abgeschaltet werden. Das geht rein physikalisch nicht schnell, ohne eine Kernschmelze auszulösen.

Ich denke, was den Klimaschutz angeht: Das Klima kann zu einem Problem werden! Nicht die steigenden Temperaturen direkt sondern die Nebeneffekte werden das eigentliche Problem sein.


----------



## Uter (26. November 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wasserdampf ist das Klimagas  Nummer eins aber es reguliert sich selber weil die Menge nicht erhöht wird im Gegensatz zu CO2.


Wasserdampf wird eben auch erhöht und dient kurzfristig und/oder kleinflächig als ziemlich stark klimaverändernt. CO2 reguliert sich theoretisch auch in kleinen Mengen über das Pflanzenwachstum (nur leider werden die oft auch entfernt).



Woohoo schrieb:


> Habe ja geschriebe, dass die Kernenergie günstig ist weil externe Effekte nicht mit eingerpreist werden.


Dann kann man mit dem Wert aber genau 0 anfangen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien sind auch nicht CO2 neutral.


Doch! 
(Bis auf die Rohstoffe, die man für den Bau von z.B. Windrändern braucht und die man auch recyceln kann und damit praktisch unendlich nutzen kann.)



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und AKWs sind schon sehr CO2 freundlich auch wenn man vorgelagerte Emissionen mit einrechnet.


Quelle?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ersatz durch erneuerbare halte ich momentan leider noch nicht für möglich, vor allem nicht für große Teile von Europa. Das liegt zum Teil an der ineffizient der Technologien und an politischen Hindernissen.
> Das mögen manche anders sehen das mag sein.


Die Politik ist in der Tat das Problem, das kritisieren wir hier ja auch.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ob globale Erwärmung wirklich ein Problem ist, ist eine gute Frage. Wissenschaftler die das bestreiten haben es nicht leicht und wurden doch auch aus den Gremien (IPCC) entlassen!? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. In Deutschland kommt es mir so vor, das Klimaschützen eine neue Religion ist. Ähnlich wie Bio-Produkte.


Leider kommt das bezweifeln der durch den Menschen verursachten globalen Erwärmung der Bezweiflung viel schlimmerer Dinge gleich bzw. wird so behandelt...
Ob es zu Entlassungen gekommen ist weiß ich nicht, aber vermutlich schon.
Immer diese Menschen die sich nicht informieren und blind folgen... 
Mündigkeit ist eine der wichtigsten Dinge!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Leitungswasser darf man nur als Tafelwasser verkaufen. Die Förderung und Abfüllung ist fast völlig maschinell, also ziemlich günstig und der Transport ist in Zeiten der Globalisierung eh kein großes Problem mehr...


 
Wieso ist das in Zeiten der Globalisierung kein Thema mehr?
Kriegst du dein Wasser aus China oder was? 
Transportunternehmen müssen heute ebenso auf den Preis gucken wie vor 30 Jahren und ich denke nicht, dass man heute 40 Tonnen günstiger transportieren kann als vor 30 Jahren.
(aber du kannst mir da gerne ein paar Preisvergleiche nennen, wenn du kannst) 



Uter schrieb:


> Einwegflaschen sind nicht so schlimm wie man oft denkt (Gut für die Umwelt sind sie auch nicht. Am besten sind Mehrwegplastikflaschen.), da sie zum Großteil nicht verbrannt sondern exportiert werden (v.a. nach China in die Textilindustrie).


 
Öhm, wieso sind Einwegflaschen nicht schlimm? 
Sie müssen hergestelt werden (Kunststoff, ölbasierend, Polyethylenterephthalat genauer gesagt). OK, Mehrwegflaschen sind auch aus PET, aber sie werden eben nur einmal produziert und dann so oft benutzt wie es geht (mindestens 25 Mal, sofern sie zuvor nicht kaputt gegangen ist).
Du musst also für die gleiche Menge 25 Einwegflaschen produzieren und sie auch wieder entsorgen (entweder verbrennen oder Pullover draus stricken, was in der Tat möglich ist, aber ich will die nicht wirklich anziehen ) und hast damit nicht nur den deutlich höheren Anteil an Öl zur Herstellung (und CO² Ausstoß bei der Herstellung), sondern auch durch das Entsorgen erneut CO² Ausstoß.
Mehrwegflaschen werden industriell gereinigt (ist interessant zu sehen, wer die Gelegenheit hat, so eine Firma zu besuchen, sollte das mal machen), das dazu benötigte Wasser kann problemlos wieder aufbereitet werden.

Ich sehe also keinen Vorteil der Einwegverpackung für Getränke und finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass sich die Politik mal wieder von der Industrie diktieren lässt, was sie machen soll.
Die Pfandpflicht auf Dosen und Co. war eine gute Idee, aber mal wieder nicht zu Ende gedacht und in Kompromisse versickert, schade. 



Uter schrieb:


> Das geht ja schon fast wieder in Richtung Topic.
> Der Brennwert könnte reichen, das Problem sind aber die giftigen Gase, die entstehen, da viel Müll verunreinigt ist. Recycling ist besser für die Umwelt und in Zukunft auch für den Staat (leider ist das deutsche Müllsystem eins der teuersten und nicht gerade effizient).
> Die Asche könnt man größtenteils als Dünger o.ä. weiternutzen, aber auch hier ist das Problem die Unreinheit, die das Ganze ziemlich giftig macht.


 
Ich bin nie off Topic. 
Meine Beiträge sind von gewaltiger Tragkraft und niemand will sie verpassen. 

Das kommt darauf an, was für Müll du verbrennst. Nimmst du als Beispiel die Einwegflaschen, die ja aus PET bestehen (Basis ist das Polyester, das aus Wasserstoff-Kohlenstoff Molekühlen besteht).
Verbrennst du das nun, entstehen Wasser, Kohlendioxid und Stickoxide (weil Stickstoff halt in der Luft ist) und dabei gibt das Polymer ungefähr 4-5 Mal so viel Energie ab wie aus der gleichen Menge Öl/Gas entsteht. 
Allemal sinnvoller als die Flaschen nach China zu transportieren. 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem bei der Atomkraft wäre die Gamma Strahlung !
> Klar hat Uran 235,welches bei AKW eins der wichtigsten Stoffe ist, hat eine große Halbwertszeit , aber da es nur Alpha Strahlung aussendet ist es relativ ungefährlich.
> Nochmal zum mitschreiben : Alpha Strahlung Reichweite weniger als 1M Abschirmung erfolt durch Papier.


 
Öhm, hast du Ahnung von dem Zerfall von Atomkernen?
Weißt du überhaupt, wie so ein Atomkern zerfällt, oder wieso ein Uran Atom Alpha Strahlen ausseden kann (Alpha Strahlung ist ein Helium Kern, also ohne Elektronen).
Der Alpha-, Beta- und Gammazerfall von radioaktiven Elementen beruht noch aus der klassischen Physik, heute weiß mans besser und man weiß, was noch da rauskommt. 
Ein Atom kann eigentlich kein Alpha Teilchen aussenden, denn die vier Baryonen können die Quantenbarriere nicht aus eigenen Kraft überwinden, sie benutzen dazu den "Tunneleffekt" der Quantenphysik um aus dem Atomkern "entkommen" zu können.
Dabei wird aber auch immer der Teil der Bindungsenergie "vernichtet" der sie im Atomkern gehalten hat (diese Energie wird ja nicht mehr benötigt) und sie wird mit dem Alphateilchen ausgesand, in Form einen Neutrinos, eines Photonquants (mit einer Energie, die höher als 300keV) und noch ein paar Sachen, die mir jetzt egal sind.

Die Bindungsenergie ist eh so eine Sache in der Quantenchromodymanik, praktisch gesehen besteht unsere Materie eigentlich nur aus Bindungsenergie und weniger aus "greifbarer" Materie. 
Das sagenumworbene "Higgs-Boson", das die Quarks schnitzt (und aus denen die Bayronen bestehen) hat eine Energie, die höher ist als die Energie eines Gold Atoms (laut E=mc²). 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hier ist mal eine Auflistung der entstandenen Produkte bzw allgemein Stoffe die bei AKW´s zum Einsatz kommen Klick !
> Ich habe das jetzt nicht durchforstet aber ich bin der Meinung das da nirgendswo ein Stoff mit Gamma Strahlung ist !
> Und mal ganz ehrlich selbst wenn => Gamma Strahlung wird selbst von einer 3m dicken Bleischicht nicht ganz Abgeschirmt ob es in einer Grube in Deutschland oder irgendwo in 100m Tiefe in der Erde ist , es hat die selbe Wirkung.
> Auch ist die Äquivalentsdosis also das Maß der Biologischen Wirkung sehr gering , geringer als bei Alpha Strahlung.


 
Gammastrahlung, also ein Photonquantum, mit einer Energie größer als 250 keV wird immer abgegeben, ist Teil der Quantenphysik und kann auch nicht verhindert werden.
Diese Gammastrahlung war es auch, die Rutherford und Curie aufgefallen ist, als sie damals Uranpechblende liegen hatten (jop, damals schmückte man sich damit ), denn sie hat die Bildplatten belichtet, die sie liegen hatten (wie das Röntgenstrahlung auch machen).
Gammastrahlung kannst du auch nicht vollständig abschirmen, egal wie dick die Bleiplatte ist, wir sind der Radioaktivität der Erde immer ausgesetzt und auch der Höhenstrahlung und die Organismen der Erde haben sich daran "gewöhnt" nur muss man halt aufpassen, dass die Konzentration nicht steigt und man sich ihr nicht zu lange aussetzt.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Für einen Einsatz von erneuerbarer Engergien bin ich trotzdem


 
Ich bin für den sauren Regen, mir geht der Eichenbaum des Nachbarn aufm Sack, der ist in den letzten Jahren echt groß geworden. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Störfall reicht dafür nicht aus. Es muss schon ein GAU sein, damit es eine Katastrophe wird.
> Man kann sehr viel Energie mit der Kernenergie erzeugen und das relativ günstig (weil man die Externen Kosten nicht ganz mit berücksichtigt) und CO2 arm.
> Das scheint für viele Länder/Menschen das entscheidende Pro-Argument zu sein.


 
Aber Störfälle summieren sich, hier mal etwas radioaktives Wasser, dort mal ein Leitungsschaden, dann ein Motorrschaden und plötzlich kann man die Brennstäbe nicht mehr rausziehen. 

Der einzige Vorteil bei der Kernenergie ist, dass man aus einem kg Materie recht viel Energie holen kann, im Vergleich zur Kohle oder Gas (wie viel 1kg Wind bringt, weiß ich gerade nicht, aber ruyven hat dazu sicher eine Webseite in der Hinterhand ).
Das Problem ist aber, dass man heute schon im Jahr doppelt so viel Uran in Kraftwerken verfeuert, wie man aus der Erde buddelt kann (der fehlende Betrag wird derzeit aus alten Atomwaffen gezockt und durch wieder Aufbereitung). Langfristig ist das aber nicht genug, da man ja immer neue AKWs bauen will (China vorallem).
Man könnte also das Uran 238 nehmen und es in Brutreaktoren zu Plutonium machen, anstelle des Uran 235, das erst angereichert werden muss, aber Plutoniumendlanger gibts noch nicht mal Ansatzweise und reines Plutonium eignet sich eh nicht für bestehende Kernreaktoren (man müsste erst neue erfinden). 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Es werden ja auch einige neue gebaut in der Welt. Und das der Strom aus den AKWs günstig ist stimmt doch auch. Und wenn man mit den erneuerbaren Energien AKWs ersetzen will hat man für den CO2 Gehalt auch nix gewonnen. Und ersetzbar durch e.E. halt ich die Kernenergie momentan auch noch nicht.


 
Der Strom ist ja nur deshalb günstig, weil es einerseits abgeschriebene Kraftwerke sind und andererseits, weil sich niemand traut, die Kosten für ein Endlager einzurechnen.
Allerdings bin ich auch kein Fan davon, das CO² bei herkömmlichen Anlagen "abzufangen", zu verflüssigen (oder was auch immer) und dann in den Erdboden zu pumpen (oder in Fässer abfüllen und die ins Meer werfen).
Das große Dilemma vom CO² ist nun mal, dass man es nicht ohne riesigen Aufwand trennen kann, niemand macht das, auch die Natur nicht, ist einfach zu energieintensiv. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wasserdampf ist das Klimagas Nummer eins aber es reguliert sich selber weil die Menge nicht erhöht wird im Gegensatz zu CO2.


 
Öhm, wo denn?
Wasserdampf kondensiert und dann regnets, die Klimaveränderungen werden schon dafür sorgen, dass es bald in einigen Gegenden der Erde 10 Mal mehr schüttet als zuvor.
CO² reguliert sich auch von selbst, die Natur hat da ein paar Tricks auf Lager, wo sie den Kram lassen kann, aber durch unsere Supertechnik heben wir in den nächsten 100-300 Jahren große CO²-und Methanlagerstätten der Natur aus.
Das wird eine riesen Gaudi. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien sind auch nicht CO2 neutral. Und AKWs sind schon sehr CO2 freundlich auch wenn man vorgelagerte Emissionen mit einrechnet.


 
Du musst eben auch die Förderung von Uran mit einrechnen, denn die Brenstäbe liegen nicht fertig in der Erde rum (aber später werden unsere Nachkommen fertige Brennstäbe vorfinden, man, haben die es gut ).
Das Öl, Kohle, Gas, was auch immer, also die Fossilen Energieen sind ja Teil der Evolution unseres Planeten, sie waren mal Lebewesen und können eine entsprechende CO² Bilanz schon vorlegen, Uran kann das nicht, es ist ein Überbleibsel einer Hypernovaexplosion und ist endlich vorhanden, es entsteht nicht mehr oder wird wieder aufgefüllt.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ersatz durch erneuerbare halte ich momentan leider noch nicht für möglich, vor allem nicht für große Teile von Europa. Das liegt zum Teil an der ineffizient der Technologien und an politischen Hindernissen.
> Das mögen manche anders sehen das mag sein.


 
Das große Hindernis ist doch eher die Energiepolitik der Regierungen der Erde und die Abhängigkeit der Politiker von der Wirtschaft. Sie entscheidet, was gemacht wird, was wie entwickelt und gefördert wird.
Wenn man der Atomlobby immer wieder Knochen hinwirft, die sie fodert, dann ändert sich nichts, wieso sollte eine Regierung, die jetzt an der Macht ist, sich um Probleme kümmern, die in 50 Jahren auftreten?
Das wird vor sich her geschoben, sieht man doch an Gorleben, soll sich doch die nachfolgende Generation darum kümmern, usw.
Doch irgendwann wird es keine "nachfolgende" Generation geben, irgendwann müssen wir uns dem Problem stellen, das wir verursacht haben und wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?
Wenn das Uran irgendwann so teuer wird, dass sich das Abschmelzen der Antarktis lohnt um dort zu fördern?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ob globale Erwärmung wirklich ein Problem ist, ist eine gute Frage. Wissenschaftler die das bestreiten haben es nicht leicht und wurden doch auch aus den Gremien (IPCC) entlassen!? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. In Deutschland kommt es mir so vor, das Klimaschützen eine neue Religion ist. Ähnlich wie Bio-Produkte.


 
Die globale Erwärmung lässt sich nicht von der Hand wischen und dass der Mensch einen Teil dazu beträgt, ist für mich schon sehr nachvollziehbar, denn gerade in den letzten 100 Jahren hat sich eine Menge verändert, eben durch die Industrialisierung.
Klar, niemand will mehr in der Steinzeit leben, das muss auch nicht sein, aber wir müssen uns klar machen, dass sich dei Zeiten ändern und nun muss sich die Gesellschaft auch ändern/anpassen, wenn sie überleben will.
Nächstes Jahr um August, oder so, werden über 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde leben.
guck dir mal das folgende Diagramm an und verfolge genau die Kurve, die nach oben schnellt und vergleich das mal mit der CO² Konzentration seit der Industrialisierung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt stell dir mal 10 Milliarden Menschen vor, die werden so Mitte des 21. Jahrhunderts erreicht sein. Jeder will leben, sein Glück versuchen und dafür braucht er Energie.


----------



## Uter (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist das in Zeiten der Globalisierung kein Thema mehr?
> Kriegst du dein Wasser aus China oder was?
> Transportunternehmen müssen heute ebenso auf den Preis gucken wie vor 30 Jahren und ich denke nicht, dass man heute 40 Tonnen günstiger transportieren kann als vor 30 Jahren.
> (aber du kannst mir da gerne ein paar Preisvergleiche nennen, wenn du kannst)


 Die gesunkenen Transportkosten sind einer der Haupgründe für die Globalisierung. Transportmittel sind effizienter geworden. Selbst wenn der Preis der selbe ist, dann ist es durch die (schwache aber merkliche) Inflation unterm Strich günstiger geworden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieso sind Einwegflaschen nicht schlimm?
> Sie müssen hergestelt werden (Kunststoff, ölbasierend, Polyethylenterephthalat genauer gesagt). OK, Mehrwegflaschen sind auch aus PET, aber sie werden eben nur einmal produziert und dann so oft benutzt wie es geht (mindestens 25 Mal, sofern sie zuvor nicht kaputt gegangen ist).
> Du musst also für die gleiche Menge 25 Einwegflaschen produzieren und sie auch wieder entsorgen (entweder verbrennen oder Pullover draus stricken, was in der Tat möglich ist, aber ich will die nicht wirklich anziehen ) und hast damit nicht nur den deutlich höheren Anteil an Öl zur Herstellung (und CO² Ausstoß bei der Herstellung), sondern auch durch das Entsorgen erneut CO² Ausstoß.
> Mehrwegflaschen werden industriell gereinigt (ist interessant zu sehen, wer die Gelegenheit hat, so eine Firma zu besuchen, sollte das mal machen), das dazu benötigte Wasser kann problemlos wieder aufbereitet werden.
> ...


 Sie sind nicht so schlimm wie man oft annimmt, da eine Förderung allein für Kleidung oder andere Textilien ähnlich schlecht wäre. Außerdem hatte ich auch gesagt, dass Mehrwegflaschen besser sind...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin nie off Topic.
> Meine Beiträge sind von gewaltiger Tragkraft und niemand will sie verpassen.


 Dieser Beitrag beinhaltet tatsächlich interessante Teile.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, was für Müll du verbrennst. Nimmst du als Beispiel die Einwegflaschen, die ja aus PET bestehen (Basis ist das Polyester, das aus Wasserstoff-Kohlenstoff Molekühlen besteht).
> Verbrennst du das nun, entstehen Wasser, Kohlendioxid und Stickoxide (weil Stickstoff halt in der Luft ist) und dabei gibt das Polymer ungefähr 4-5 Mal so viel Energie ab wie aus der gleichen Menge Öl/Gas entsteht.
> Allemal sinnvoller als die Flaschen nach China zu transportieren.


Nein, da man dann für die Textilien wieder neues Öl brauchen würde. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin für den sauren Regen, mir geht der Eichenbaum des Nachbarn aufm Sack, der ist in den letzten Jahren echt groß geworden.


Saurer Regen ist in vielen Bereichen der Erde wirklich ein deutlich größeres Problem als die Erwärmung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil bei der Kernenergie ist, dass man aus einem kg Materie recht viel Energie holen kann, im Vergleich zur Kohle oder Gas (wie viel 1kg Wind bringt, weiß ich gerade nicht, aber ruyven hat dazu sicher eine Webseite in der Hinterhand ).


 Den Vorteil spielt Uran aber auch nur in Fahrzeugen aus, welche wiederum umso störanfälliger sind...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich auch kein Fan davon, das CO² bei herkömmlichen Anlagen "abzufangen", zu verflüssigen (oder was auch immer) und dann in den Erdboden zu pumpen (oder in Fässer abfüllen und die ins Meer werfen).
> Das große Dilemma vom CO² ist nun mal, dass man es nicht ohne riesigen Aufwand trennen kann, niemand macht das, auch die Natur nicht, ist einfach zu energieintensiv.


 Diese Idee halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn, da sie auch wieder Energie benötigt. 
Die Natur trennt CO2. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die globale Erwärmung lässt sich nicht von der Hand wischen und dass der Mensch einen Teil dazu beträgt, ist für mich schon sehr nachvollziehbar, denn gerade in den letzten 100 Jahren hat sich eine Menge verändert, eben durch die Industrialisierung.
> Klar, niemand will mehr in der Steinzeit leben, das muss auch nicht sein, aber wir müssen uns klar machen, dass sich dei Zeiten ändern und nun muss sich die Gesellschaft auch ändern/anpassen, wenn sie überleben will.
> Nächstes Jahr um August, oder so, werden über 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde leben.
> guck dir mal das folgende Diagramm an und verfolge genau die Kurve, die nach oben schnellt und vergleich das mal mit der CO² Konzentration seit der Industrialisierung.
> Und jetzt stell dir mal 10 Milliarden Menschen vor, die werden so Mitte des 21. Jahrhunderts erreicht sein. Jeder will leben, sein Glück versuchen und dafür braucht er Energie.


Die Anzahl der Menschen, die Industriealisierung und der CO2 Gehalt in der Luft lassen sich nicht leugnen, aber ich sehe keinen Grund Milliarden zu investieren, wenn man nicht mal weiß, ob das Klima wegen dem CO2 wärmer wird. Fakt ist, dass CO2 ein schwaches Treibhausgas ist und in der Vergangenheit erst nach Erwärmungen in größeren Konz. frei wurde. 
Fakt ist auch, dass die Welt vor ziemlich genau 1000 Jahren deutlich wärmer war wie jetzt und weder Eisbären ausgestorben sind (Vielleicht liegt deren schlechte Situation ja auch daran, dass in den USA und Kanada jährlich tausende Robben getötet werden?) noch sonst etwas wirklich tragisches passiert ist. 
Fakt ist auch, dass es vom 15. bis zum 19. Jhdt eine so genannte "kleine Eiszeit" gab und es nach jeder Eiszeit wärmer wird. 

Die Anzahl der Menschen auf der Welt ist ein anderes, nicht kleineres Problem.


----------



## Woohoo (26. November 2010)

Sonnen- und Windenergie stehen nur unregelmäßig zu Verfügung. Um die Energie zu nutzen braucht man dann konventionelle Kraftwerke um entsprechende Regel- und Reserveenergie bereitzustellen. Das verteuert den Strom aus e.E. und macht die Berechnung der Kosten für die Vermeidung einer Tonne CO2 durch e.E. schwierig. Es kommt, bei der wirklichen Vermeidung von CO2, darauf an welche Energie wirklich durch e.E. verdrängt wird.

  Sehr ausführliche Studien die das sehr gut berechnet haben und zu unschönen Ergebnisse kommen:

  Gutachten der Deutschen Energie Agentur (DENA) hat ein Gutachten gemacht 2005 DENA-Studie. Sie liefert unter anderem Schätzung darüber, wie die Windkraft zum Klimaschutz beiträgt.
  Dann gibt es noch die Prognos AG Studie von 2007. Was kostet Strom aus e.E.?
  Dann gibt es noch eine Studie vom Fraunhofer Institut von 2005, ISI Studie. Die unter anderem untersucht, wie viel CO2 eingespart werden kann.  



  CO2 unter der Erde zu lagern ist noch schwieriger als Atommüll zu lagern. Das Lager muss nämlich für immer sehr dicht sein, bewacht werden und man braucht sehr viel Platz, zu viel.
  Ich glaube doch auch eher an den Klimawandel, mich braucht man da nicht mehr überzeugen. Sehe aber auch das alle Maßnahmen die derzeit in der Welt unternommen werden für das Klima nichts bringt.  Und vor allem auch Deutschland sehr viel Geld verschwendet (z.B. mit dem EEG das ausschließlichen Ausbau von Techniken fördert, die dazu viel zu hohe Grenzvermeidungskosten haben). 

Aber sowas passiert wenn politische Interessen im Vordergrund stehen und keine effiziente Umweltökonomik. (Natürlich auch bei der Kernenergie)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Die gesunkenen Transportkosten sind einer der Haupgründe für die Globalisierung. Transportmittel sind effizienter geworden. Selbst wenn der Preis der selbe ist, dann ist es durch die (schwache aber merkliche) Inflation unterm Strich günstiger geworden.


 
Dafür bringen die Frachtcontainer jetzt Wasser aus dem Südchinesischen Meer mit und kippen den in die Nordsee, sehr lecker, wenn dir am Strand eine Krabbe begegnet, die du schon mal in Shanghai in der Hand hattest. 
Doch wo sind die Transportkosten denn gesunken?
In Deutschland ist der Treibstoff sehr teuer geworden, auch die Anschaffung von LKWs kostet mehr als früher, ich sehe das nicht so.
Bei den Frachtcontainern sicher, denn sie sind ja immer größer geworden, aber auch das zieht Folgekosten mit sich, z.B. die Vergrößerung der Häfen und der Durchgangsmeeresstraßen.



Uter schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht so schlimm wie man oft annimmt, da eine Förderung allein für Kleidung oder andere Textilien ähnlich schlecht wäre. Außerdem hatte ich auch gesagt, dass Mehrwegflaschen besser sind...


 
Jeder ist der Meinung, dass Mehrwegflaschen besser sind, auch die, die bei Aldi Einwegflaschen kaufen, aber wieso kaufen sie die?
Genau, weil Aldi und Co. keine Mehrwegflaschen anbieten und das muss eben geändert werden.



Uter schrieb:


> Nein, da man dann für die Textilien wieder neues Öl brauchen würde.


 
Da ich nur noch Armani trage (und meine Frau Prada ), habe ich keine Probleme damit, wenn es weniger Kunststoffe für die Herstellung von Textilien in China gibt. 
(ich hab mir sogar einen Strick von Armani besorgt, falls ich mich doch noch aufhänge, wenn mir das Leben zu teuer wird  Wenn hängen, dann mit Stil )



Uter schrieb:


> Saurer Regen ist in vielen Bereichen der Erde wirklich ein deutlich größeres Problem als die Erwärmung.


 
Nicht nur der, das Absterben von Korallenriffen zerstört viele Lebensräume und dann noch die Plastikteppiche auf den Meeren. KLICK
Recycling ist eben eine Weltaufgabe und nicht nur einzelner Staaten und solange es keine einheitliche Führung gibt, passiert eh praktisch nichts. 



Uter schrieb:


> Den Vorteil spielt Uran aber auch nur in Fahrzeugen aus, welche wiederum umso störanfälliger sind...


 
In welchen Fahrzeugen ist Uran denn drin?
OK, in Panzern kommt es vor, als Teil der Panzerung aber was hat das mit der Energie pro kg, zu tun, um die es ging?



Uter schrieb:


> Die Natur trennt CO2.


 
Öhm, wo trennt denn die Natur CO² voneinander und macht daraus wieder Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff?  



Uter schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Menschen, die Industriealisierung und der CO2 Gehalt in der Luft lassen sich nicht leugnen, aber ich sehe keinen Grund Milliarden zu investieren, wenn man nicht mal weiß, ob das Klima wegen dem CO2 wärmer wird. Fakt ist, dass CO2 ein schwaches Treibhausgas ist und in der Vergangenheit erst nach Erwärmungen in größeren Konz. frei wurde.


 
Richtig, im Gegensatz zu Wasserdampf oder Methan ist es deutlich schwächer, aber leider steigt die Konzentration immer weiter an und irgendwann wird es deutlichere Auswirkungen haben, auch deshalb, weil es ja immer mehr Tiere geben muss, damit sich die Menschen satt essen können und diese stoßen nicht nur CO² aus, sondern auch Methan.



Uter schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, dass die Welt vor ziemlich genau 1000 Jahren deutlich wärmer war wie jetzt und weder Eisbären ausgestorben sind (Vielleicht liegt deren schlechte Situation ja auch daran, dass in den USA und Kanada jährlich tausende Robben getötet werden?) noch sonst etwas wirklich tragisches passiert ist.
> Fakt ist auch, dass es vom 15. bis zum 19. Jhdt eine so genannte "kleine Eiszeit" gab und es nach jeder Eiszeit wärmer wird.


 
Schon richtig, die Temperaturen auf der Erde schwanken immer wieder und noch kann man nicht genau erklären, wessen Schuld das nun ist, aber Fakt ist auch, dass die CO² Konzentration vor 1000 Jahren geringer war als jetzt und seit man in der Antarktis Eisbohrungen macht und die CO² Konzentration untersucht, war sie noch nie so hoch wie jetzt (Schwankungen durch Vulkanausbrüche lasse ich jetzt mal weg, die gibts ja alle paar Monate).

Wir können auch solange weiter machen, bis in 10.000 bis 15.000 Jahren die nächste Eiszeit kommt, aber wer weiß, wie viele Menschen es bis dahin noch gibt oder ob sie schon ausgestorben sind.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Sehr ausführliche Studien die das sehr gut berechnet haben und zu unschönen Ergebnisse kommen:
> 
> Gutachten der Deutschen Energie Agentur (DENA) hat ein Gutachten gemacht 2005 DENA-Studie. Sie liefert unter anderem Schätzung darüber, wie die Windkraft zum Klimaschutz beiträgt.


 
Nun ja, so einer Gesellschaft, dessen Haupteigner der Bund ist und dessen Geschäftsführer zum Energieriesen wechseln will, unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal, dass sie nicht unabhängig genug für mich sind. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> CO2 unter der Erde zu lagern ist noch schwieriger als Atommüll zu lagern. Das Lager muss nämlich für immer sehr dicht sein, bewacht werden und man braucht sehr viel Platz, zu viel.


 
die Technologie ist noch unzureichend entwickelt und den Atommüll in die Sonne schießen ist zu teuer, daher muss man sich einen Mittelweg überlegen, bei dem unsere Nachkommen nicht den Kürzeren ziehen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich glaube doch auch eher an den Klimawandel, mich braucht man da nicht mehr überzeugen. Sehe aber auch das alle Maßnahmen die derzeit in der Welt unternommen werden für das Klima nichts bringt. Und vor allem auch Deutschland sehr viel Geld verschwendet (z.B. mit dem EEG das ausschließlichen Ausbau von Techniken fördert, die dazu viel zu hohe Grenzvermeidungskosten haben).


 
Das Problem beim weltweiten Klimawandel ist ja, dass alle wissen, dass er schon eingesetzt hat, aber niemand ist bereit den ersten, richtig Schritt zu machen, alle warten auf die anderen. Aber nur gemeinsam kann man es schaffen und dazu gehören neben Europa nun mal auch die USA und China/Indien.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Aber sowas passiert wenn politische Interessen im Vordergrund stehen und keine effiziente Umweltökonomik. (Natürlich auch bei der Kernenergie)


 
Lobbyismus ist ein großes Thema und sicher einer der Knackpunkte, wieso etwas nicht so voranschreitet, wie es schreiten könnte.
Dieser "Atomausstiegaustieg" spült riesige Gewinne in die Taschen der Energiekonzerne, aber er fließt nicht wieder zurück in die Gesellschaft, es werden keine neuen Leitungen gebaut, es wird nicht in bessere Technologien investiert, es passiert gar nichts. 
Die Politik muss einfach mehr Druck ausüben, und wenn es nicht anders geht, dann eben mit neuen Leuten.
(stellt sich nur dei Frage, wie "neutral" diese neuen Leute dann bleiben, denn wenn ich daran denke, wie viele der ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von SPD/Grüne nach der Regierungszeit Schröders in die entsprechenden Wirtschaftsbereiche gegangen sind, für die sie damals Politik gemacht haben, dann sehe ich schwarz für die nächsten 40 Jahre)


----------



## Woohoo (26. November 2010)

Bei der DENA Studie war unter anderem das Energiewirtschaftsliche Institut der Uni Köln und das Deutsche Windenergie Institut beteiligt.
Sind also schon sehr vertrauenswürdig oder ansosnten kann man auch niemanden glauben. 

Ein großes Problem bei der Klimaproblematik ist vor allem, dass die Angebotsseite ausser Acht gelassen wird. Wenn wir zum Beispiel fast alle sparen an z.B. Öl und das in Zukunft noch mehr tun dann werden sich die Besitzer veranlasst sehen ihren Abbaupfad zu überdenken. Mit dem Ziel Öl schneller zu fördern und zu verkaufen. Somit beschleunigen wir den Klimawandel. Das ist zum Beispiel ein Problem von vielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Das Problem ist auch, dass das Öl, das hier gespart wird, sich ein Chinese schnappt und sich dabei einen lacht.


----------



## Woohoo (26. November 2010)

Exakt. Oder wenn man hier Strom spart, und sollte man damit vielleicht wirklich CO2 sparen, subventioniert man damit nur einen CO2-Verbrauch in Resteuropa. Die Einsparung wird durch den ETS Cap eh erzwungen.
Wenn ich nur an den Unsinn mit der Sparlampe denke. Was will man damit errichen? Weniger Stromverbrauch. Gut dann hätte man auch eine Steuer auf Strom machen können, zusätzlich. Dann hätte man aber wenigstens immernoch die Wahl zwischen den Leuchtmitteln. "Heatballs" wurden jetzt leider auch verboten, glaub ich.

Man müsste eigentlich dafür Zahlen das Öl in der Erde bleibt oder so ähnlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Die Sache mit den Sparlampen ist an sich schon OK, aber die Umsetzung... 
Ich hab nur Energiesparlampen im Haus und habe keine Probleme mit "zu weißem" Licht odere sonst was.
Bisher ist auch noch keine der Lampen kaputt gegangen, daher super Sache.
Fragt sich nur, wie man die gut recyclen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (26. November 2010)

Ich hätte aber lieber die Auswahl wie man denn nun Strom spart. 
Habe bisher nur Sparlampen für die Außenbeleuchtung. Ist noch keine kaputt gegangen. Muss man vielleicht in dem Fall wie ein Fieberthermometer entsorgen? Weiß ich noch nicht  aber gut Sparlampen ist auch wieder ein Thema für sich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Haben aber mit Energiepolitik zu tun und passen daher super hier rein. 

Ich warte noch auf den 2500 Watt Energiesparscheinwerfer für das Poolhaus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. November 2010)

Energiesparlampen sind Sondermüll (Quecksilber und die Elektronik), sowas als "Allheilmittel" im Stromverbrauch zu bezeichnen ist sowas von kurzatmig. Wo bekommen wir denn die riesen Massen an Quecksilber her? Das Erz ist recht selten und die Vorkommen rar gesäht, wenn man nicht gleich die Weltmeere zur Gewinnung mitnutzt, vor allem wie kann man es Rückgewinnen?  Was ist mit dem elektronischen Part der Lampen, denn die Rückgewinnung der Metalle verschlingt auch Energie. Na und letzttendlich der Zwang umzurüsten z.B brauche ich für meine Lavalampe eine Spotglühbirne mit E14-Fassung, sowas hab ich bisher noch nie als Sparlampe gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Mit der Lavalampe willst du auch keine Halle ausleuchten. 

Ich bin ja für OELDs als Lichtquelle (also nicht als Schirm, oder doch? ) und die liefern genug Helligkeit, halten lange und sind organisch abbaubar.


----------



## Uter (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür bringen die Frachtcontainer jetzt Wasser aus dem Südchinesischen Meer mit und kippen den in die Nordsee, sehr lecker, wenn dir am Strand eine Krabbe begegnet, die du schon mal in Shanghai in der Hand hattest.
> Doch wo sind die Transportkosten denn gesunken?
> In Deutschland ist der Treibstoff sehr teuer geworden, auch die Anschaffung von LKWs kostet mehr als früher, ich sehe das nicht so.
> Bei den Frachtcontainern sicher, denn sie sind ja immer größer geworden, aber auch das zieht Folgekosten mit sich, z.B. die Vergrößerung der Häfen und der Durchgangsmeeresstraßen.


 Natürlich ist der Transport günstiger geworden. Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf den internationnalen, sondern auch auf den nationalen Transport. Vergleich mal die Größe von LKWs und Zügen mit denen aus der Vergangenheit...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder ist der Meinung, dass Mehrwegflaschen besser sind, auch die, die bei Aldi Einwegflaschen kaufen, aber wieso kaufen sie die?
> Genau, weil Aldi und Co. keine Mehrwegflaschen anbieten und das muss eben geändert werden.


 Tun sie nicht? Wenn nein, dann wäre das natürlich sinnvoll...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ich nur noch Armani trage (und meine Frau Prada ), habe ich keine Probleme damit, wenn es weniger Kunststoffe für die Herstellung von Textilien in China gibt.
> (ich hab mir sogar einen Strick von Armani besorgt, falls ich mich doch noch aufhänge, wenn mir das Leben zu teuer wird  Wenn hängen, dann mit Stil )


  Ich persönlich bin auch bereit etwas mehr für Kleidung auszugeben aber auch die teureren Sachen werden v.a. in China produziert. China hat inzwischen ein absolutes Weltmonopol bei Textilien.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht nur der, das Absterben von Korallenriffen zerstört viele Lebensräume und dann noch die Plastikteppiche auf den Meeren. KLICK
> Recycling ist eben eine Weltaufgabe und nicht nur einzelner Staaten und solange es keine einheitliche Führung gibt, passiert eh praktisch nichts.


 Das ist in der tat ziemlich übel und muss unbedingt geändert werden... ist übrigens nicht nur im Meer so... in Somalia gibt es Gegenden wo man bis zum Horizont grünliche Pflanzen sieht, beim genaueren hinsehen merkt man jedoch, dass es Tüten sind...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In welchen Fahrzeugen ist Uran denn drin?
> OK, in Panzern kommt es vor, als Teil der Panzerung aber was hat das mit der Energie pro kg, zu tun, um die es ging?


 Als Panzerung wird nur abgereichertes Uran genutzt und das afaik auch nur in den USA.
Was ich mein ist der Antrieb von einigen Schiffen (v.a. Flugzeugträgern) und U-Booten. (Es wurde auch mal versucht Panzer mit mini-Reaktoren auszustatten, was zum Glück wieder verworfen wurde.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wo trennt denn die Natur CO² voneinander und macht daraus wieder Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff?


 Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? 
Reiner Kohlenstoff wird kaum oder nur auf Umwegen erstellt, aber dafür verschiedene Zucker und ähnliche Verbindungen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, im Gegensatz zu Wasserdampf oder Methan ist es deutlich schwächer, aber leider steigt die Konzentration immer weiter an und irgendwann wird es deutlichere Auswirkungen haben, auch deshalb, weil es ja immer mehr Tiere geben muss, damit sich die Menschen satt essen können und diese stoßen nicht nur CO² aus, sondern auch Methan.


 Das stimmt, aber um Methan oder gar FCKW ging es mir nicht, da ich deren Wirkung nicht bestreite.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon richtig, die Temperaturen auf der Erde schwanken immer wieder und noch kann man nicht genau erklären, wessen Schuld das nun ist, aber Fakt ist auch, dass die CO² Konzentration vor 1000 Jahren geringer war als jetzt und seit man in der Antarktis Eisbohrungen macht und die CO² Konzentration untersucht, war sie noch nie so hoch wie jetzt (Schwankungen durch Vulkanausbrüche lasse ich jetzt mal weg, die gibts ja alle paar Monate).


 Stimmt, aber wo ist das Problem? Solang genug Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht ist es Tieren egal und Pflanzen nutzt es sogar.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir können auch solange weiter machen, bis in 10.000 bis 15.000 Jahren die nächste Eiszeit kommt, aber wer weiß, wie viele Menschen es bis dahin noch gibt oder ob sie schon ausgestorben sind.


Durch die Klimaerwärmung werden die Menschen wohl nicht aussterben...


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Als Panzerung wird nur abgereichertes Uran genutzt und das afaik auch nur in den USA.


Russland nutzt es ebenso, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne auch Ukraine und andere Staaten welche einst zur UdSSR gehörten. Dito Großbritannien. Bei China kann man es vermuten, ebenso bei Indien, da die ihre Panzer mittlerweile von Russland kaufen. Bei Frankreich ist es mir nicht bekannt aber denkbar, da sie wie so einige andere Staaten(und das sind nicht gerade wenig) ebenfalls Munition aus abgereicherten Uran nutzen. Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland hatte, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne mal in den 70er Jahren einen Versuch mit Munition aus Uran und abgereicherten Uran gemacht, es aber zugunsten von Wolfram wieder verworfen. Inwieweit es sich in der Panzerung der Leopard 2 Panzer wiederfindet, k.A.. Bei der NVA ist es bekannt das sie Munition aus abgereicherten Uran in Bestand hatten als auch in Verwendung. 
Zumal es sich nicht nur in der "klassischen" Panzerung der Panzer wiederfindet, sondern auch bei/in der Keramik, welche in der heute üblichen Verbundpanzerung genutzt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auch bereit etwas mehr für Kleidung auszugeben aber auch die teureren Sachen werden v.a. in China produziert. China hat inzwischen ein absolutes Weltmonopol bei Textilien.


 
Sicher haben sie weltweit eine Führungsposition, aber ein Monopol haben sie noch lange nicht. 



Uter schrieb:


> Als Panzerung wird nur abgereichertes Uran genutzt und das afaik auch nur in den USA.
> Was ich mein ist der Antrieb von einigen Schiffen (v.a. Flugzeugträgern) und U-Booten. (Es wurde auch mal versucht Panzer mit mini-Reaktoren auszustatten, was zum Glück wieder verworfen wurde.)


 
Abgereichertes Uran gabs auch schon als Ballast in Flugzeugen, aber man hat es inzwischen durch Wolfram ersetzt. Aber um atomgetriebene Kriegsmaschinen ging es mir gar nicht, wenn man das so sieht, dann verrotten unzählige Schiffe und U-Boote in russischen Häfen vor sich hin und niemanden kümmert das.
Es geht einzig um die Reaktoren zur Stromerzeugung, dass das Militär sich Uran beiseite legt um ihre Sachen zu versorgen, und es da auch nicht auf die Kosten ankommt, sollte uns allen klar sein.



Uter schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
> Reiner Kohlenstoff wird kaum oder nur auf Umwegen erstellt, aber dafür verschiedene Zucker und ähnliche Verbindungen.


 
Öhm, mir ging es aber um die Trennung von CO² und das macht eben keine Pflanze, kein Tier, kein Pilz, niemand. 



Uter schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wo ist das Problem? Solang genug Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht ist es Tieren egal und Pflanzen nutzt es sogar.


 
Öhm, Pflanzen produzieren nicht immer Sauerstoff.
Und wenn du zuviel Cyanobakterien hast und diese vermehrt Metaboliten produzieren und dann absterben, werden sie mikrobakteriell abgebaut und dabei wird Unmengen an Sauerstoff verbraucht, sodass das ein großes Fischsterben in der Gegend auslösen kann, da sie Sauerstoffkonzentration im Wasser abnimmt.
Aber wenn die CO² Konzentration weiter steigt und es dadurch wärmer wird, also trockener, dann verändert sich eben das Klima und einige Bereiche der Erde werden nicht mehr so bewohnbar sein wie jetzt.
Z.B. Küstenregionen, Holland ist unter Wasser (und das betrifft uns, denn wohin fahren sie dann mit ihren Wohnwagen? ). In den Küstenbereichen der Welt leben 3 Milliarden Menschen, stell dir mal vor, die müssen umziehen/flüchten.
Dann vergrößern sich die Wüstengebiete weiter und auch von dort flüchten die Menschen.
In 60 Jahren kommen riesige Containerschiffe nach Europa, aber nicht mit Waren, sondern mit Millionen Menschen, die hier leben wollen.



Uter schrieb:


> Durch die Klimaerwärmung werden die Menschen wohl nicht aussterben...


 
Aussterben wird so schnell niemand, aber die Lebensbedingungen verändern sich und die armen Menschen leider stärker als die reichen und wenn ich in 100 oder 200 Jahren von 15 Milliarden Menschen ausgehe, dann ist diese Menge schon ansich ein großes Problem und wenn dann noch Küstenüberschwemmungen, stärkere Hurricane dazukommen und längere Dürrezeiten, dann kannst du es dir selbst ausrechnen, was passieren wird.
So hart es klingt, aber wir müssen uns dringend darum kümmern, dass sich der Mensch nicht mehr so stark vermehrt.


----------



## Uter (27. November 2010)

@ 17&4:
Urangeschosse hab ich nicht bedacht... diese kommen recht oft zum Einsatz. Dass andere Länder auch Uranpnazerungen nutzen wusste ich nicht...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sicher haben sie weltweit eine Führungsposition, aber ein Monopol haben sie noch lange nicht.


 Stimmt, falsche Wortwahl.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, mir ging es aber um die Trennung von CO² und das macht eben keine Pflanze, kein Tier, kein Pilz, niemand.


 Doch! Schon mal etwas von Photosynthese gehört?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Pflanzen produzieren nicht immer Sauerstoff.
> Und wenn du zuviel Cyanobakterien hast und diese vermehrt Metaboliten produzieren und dann absterben, werden sie mikrobakteriell abgebaut und dabei wird Unmengen an Sauerstoff verbraucht, sodass das ein großes Fischsterben in der Gegend auslösen kann, da sie Sauerstoffkonzentration im Wasser abnimmt.
> Aber wenn die CO² Konzentration weiter steigt und es dadurch wärmer wird, also trockener, dann verändert sich eben das Klima und einige Bereiche der Erde werden nicht mehr so bewohnbar sein wie jetzt.
> Z.B. Küstenregionen, Holland ist unter Wasser (und das betrifft uns, denn wohin fahren sie dann mit ihren Wohnwagen? ). In den Küstenbereichen der Welt leben 3 Milliarden Menschen, stell dir mal vor, die müssen umziehen/flüchten.
> ...


 Und wieder kommst du vom CO2-Gehalt der Luft auf Folgen der Erderwärumg auch wenn ich gerade den Schritt dazwischen, also die Veratwortlichkeit des CO2es für die Erwärmung bezweifel.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aussterben wird so schnell niemand, aber die Lebensbedingungen verändern sich und die armen Menschen leider stärker als die reichen und wenn ich in 100 oder 200 Jahren von 15 Milliarden Menschen ausgehe, dann ist diese Menge schon ansich ein großes Problem und wenn dann noch Küstenüberschwemmungen, stärkere Hurricane dazukommen und längere Dürrezeiten, dann kannst du es dir selbst ausrechnen, was passieren wird.
> So hart es klingt, aber wir müssen uns dringend darum kümmern, dass sich der Mensch nicht mehr so stark vermehrt.


Stimm ich voll und ganz zu. Am besten wäre es, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum in einigen Ländern wie China negativ werden würde und sich dann die Menge auf den jetzigen Stand oder kanpp darunter einpendeln würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Doch! Schon mal etwas von Photosynthese gehört?


 
Öhm, nö, Photosynthese spaltet doch kein CO² oder denkst du echt, dass der Sauerstoff, den die Pflanzen wieder abgeben, der ist, der im CO² drin ist? 



Uter schrieb:


> Und wieder kommst du vom CO2-Gehalt der Luft auf Folgen der Erderwärumg auch wenn ich gerade den Schritt dazwischen, also die Veratwortlichkeit des CO2es für die Erwärmung bezweifel.


 
Nun ja, wieso aber steigt dann die CO² Konzentration seit der Industrialisierung deutlich stärker als in den vielen tausend Jahren zuvor?
Weils mehr Vulkanausbrüche gibt als früher?
Denk auch mal an die ganzen Waldrohdungen, da werden mehrere Quadratkilometer pro Sekunde abgeholzt oder niedergebrannt, da fehlen einerseits Pflanzen, die das CO² binden und andererseitrs entsteht durch Verbrennung mehr CO². 



Uter schrieb:


> Stimm ich voll und ganz zu. Am besten wäre es, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum in einigen Ländern wie China negativ werden würde und sich dann die Menge auf den jetzigen Stand oder kanpp darunter einpendeln würde.


 
China ist durch die 1-Kind-Politik auf dem Weg dahin.
Allerdings haben die Chinesen in 20-40 Jahre riesige Probleme, denn besonders auf dem Land werden die Mädchen direkt nach der Geburt getötet (weils Mädchen sind) und auf den Jungen gewartet.
Dadurch haben sie bald einen großen Überschuss an Jungen und weniger gebärfähige Frauen.
Aber China ist nicht nur das eine Problem. Man muss auch in anderen Regionen ansetzen und die Menschen Perspektiven geben. Derzeit ist es so, dass viele möglichst viele Kinder bekommen, damit sie im Alter versorgt werden (bei irgendeinem Kind wohnen sie dann schon). Außerdem gibts in vielen Ländern auch eine Abneigung gegen Verhütungsmittel (da ist die Kirche nicht ganz unschuldig).
Aufklärung ist hier angebracht, denn in den Industrieländern werden immer weniger Kinder geboren, aber von den Entwicklungsländern kommen viele nach.
Schau dir mal die Perspektiven für Afrika an, dort leben 2100 übeer 2 Milliarden Menschen, wie willst du die ernähren, wenn sich die Wüsten immer mehr ausbreiten und die fruchtbaren Küstenregionen durch den steigenden Meeresspiegel verschwunden sind?


----------



## Rolk (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...China ist durch die 1-Kind-Politik auf dem Weg dahin.
> Allerdings haben die Chinesen in 20-40 Jahre riesige Probleme, denn besonders auf dem Land werden die Mädchen direkt nach der Geburt getötet (weils Mädchen sind) und auf den Jungen gewartet.
> Dadurch haben sie bald einen großen Überschuss an Jungen und weniger gebärfähige Frauen...


 
In China ist das eigentlich weniger ein Problem. In Indien, Pakistan und Afghanistan ist das viel krasser. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommen da bei den Kleinkindern auf 1 Mädchen 2 bis 3 Jungen Tendenz steigend.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, Photosynthese spaltet doch kein CO² oder denkst du echt, dass der Sauerstoff, den die Pflanzen wieder abgeben, der ist, der im CO² drin ist?


 
Indirekt eigentlich schon. Bei der Photosynthese wird CO2 aufgenommen und neben her fällt als Abfallprodukt Sauerstoff ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Schon richtig, aber in China haben halt viele nur ein Kind (eben wegen der Politik) und es muss dann ein Junge sein, da werden dann schon mal Mädchen nach der Geburt getötet.
In Indien gibts Familien, die seit Generationen nur Jungen bekommen, was biologisch völlig unmöglich ist, aber leider traurige Tatsache.


----------



## Uter (28. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, Photosynthese spaltet doch kein CO² oder denkst du echt, dass der Sauerstoff, den die Pflanzen wieder abgeben, der ist, der im CO² drin ist?


  Wenn ich mich richtig an die 12. Klasse Bio erinner, dann ist das so, dass das entstehende O2 aus dem H2O stammt und aus dem CO2 und H2O neues H2O und C6H12O6 gebildet wird. Folglich werden den C-Atomen genau die Hälfte der O-Atome entzogen (afaik bei anderen Vorgängen noch mehr). Also vereinfacht: Ja das CO2 wird gespaltet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wieso aber steigt dann die CO² Konzentration seit der Industrialisierung deutlich stärker als in den vielen tausend Jahren zuvor?
> Weils mehr Vulkanausbrüche gibt als früher?
> Denk auch mal an die ganzen Waldrohdungen, da werden mehrere Quadratkilometer pro Sekunde abgeholzt oder niedergebrannt, da fehlen einerseits Pflanzen, die das CO² binden und andererseitrs entsteht durch Verbrennung mehr CO².


 Wir reden an einander vorbei. 
Ich habe nie bestritten, dass die Industriealisierung unmengen von CO2 zur Folge hatte. Waldrodungen hatte ich auch schon als großes Problem genannt. 
Was ich bestreite ist lediglich, dass die erhöhte CO2-Konzentration in der Luft einen merklichen Einfluss auf das Weltklima hat. (Das habe ich auch schon mehrfach so geschrieben. )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> China ist durch die 1-Kind-Politik auf dem Weg dahin.
> Allerdings haben die Chinesen in 20-40 Jahre riesige Probleme, denn besonders auf dem Land werden die Mädchen direkt nach der Geburt getötet (weils Mädchen sind) und auf den Jungen gewartet.
> Dadurch haben sie bald einen großen Überschuss an Jungen und weniger gebärfähige Frauen.
> Aber China ist nicht nur das eine Problem. Man muss auch in anderen Regionen ansetzen und die Menschen Perspektiven geben. Derzeit ist es so, dass viele möglichst viele Kinder bekommen, damit sie im Alter versorgt werden (bei irgendeinem Kind wohnen sie dann schon). Außerdem gibts in vielen Ländern auch eine Abneigung gegen Verhütungsmittel (da ist die Kirche nicht ganz unschuldig).
> ...


Die 1-Kind-Politik ist tot. Die Mehrheit der Mädchen wurde/wird nicht getötet sondern versteckt/nicht angemeldet...
Die Bevölkerung von China wuchs auch noch, als die 1-Kind-Politik strikter durchgesetzt wurde.
Aufklärung ist in der tat wichtig, muss jedoch durch soziale Mechanismen wie die Rente ergänzt werden.
Wie willst du auch nur annähernd 90 Jahre in die Zukunft blicken? 
Meist scheitern solche Versuche schon bei 10 Jahren kläglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig an die 12. Klasse Bio erinner, dann ist das so, dass das entstehende O2 aus dem H2O stammt und aus dem CO2 und H2O neues H2O und C6H12O6 gebildet wird. Folglich werden den C-Atomen genau die Hälfte der O-Atome entzogen (afaik bei anderen Vorgängen noch mehr). Also vereinfacht: Ja das CO2 wird gespaltet.


 
Öhm, nö, das CO² wird in Stärke/Zucker gebunden, den die Pflanze für sich herstellt, der Sauerstoff kommt vom Wasser.
Wenn du CO² ein O wegnimmst, dann zieht es sich automatisch ein neues O wieder rein, denn CO geht gar nicht.


----------



## Uter (28. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, das CO² wird in Stärke/Zucker gebunden, den die Pflanze für sich herstellt, der Sauerstoff kommt vom Wasser.
> Wenn du CO² ein O wegnimmst, dann zieht es sich automatisch ein neues O wieder rein, denn CO geht gar nicht.


C6H12O6 ist Glucose, also ein recht häufiger Zucker. Wenn man das Verhältnis von C-Atomen zu O-Atomen anschaut, dann ist dies 1:1, also hat sich die Anzahl der O-Atome pro C-Atom halbiert, also wurde etwas getrennt. 
Bei weiteren Prozessen werden den Kohlenstoffen noch mehr O-Atome etzogen, z.B. um Lignin herzustellen.
Vermutlich kennen sich andere hier besser damit aus/können es besser beschreiben.

PS: CO geht schon (Kohlenstoffmonoxid), es oxidiert nur sehr leicht weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Öhm, du musst bedenken, dass die Pflanze nicht nur CO² aufnimmt, sondern noch andere Kohlenstoffverbindungen, Stickstoff und andere Elemente ebenso.
Bei CO² ist der Energieeinsatz sehr groß um das zu trennen, und da ein Lebewesen mit seiner Energie sehr Haushalten muss, besorgen sich die Plfanze den fehlenden Kohlenstoff von anderen Kohlenstoffverbindungen, die mit weniger Energie trennbar sind.
Aus dem Wasser wird der Wasserstoff gewonnen, der für den Aufbau von Zucker und Stärke gebraucht wird, der überschüssige Sauerstoff wird dabei ausgeschieden. Das ganze nennt sich Kohlenstoffdioxid-Assimilation.
CO² ist chemisch gesehen sehr stabil und wenn das chemisch sehr stabil ist, dann ist sehr viel Energie nötig um diese chemische Stabilität aufzubrechen. Aus dem Kohlenstoffdioxid entsteht zuerst eine Carboxygruppe (COOH - Also ein Wasserstoffatom aus dem Wasser dazu), eins der häufigsten, in der Natur vorkommenden funkionellen Gruppen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr euer Wasser ein?
> Die Kiste Wasser, die ich kaufen, kostet ohne Pfand 8,99€.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Kiste Wasser für 2-4€ rentabel ist, denn alleine die Produktionskosten und die Verpackung +  Transport müsste das locker übersteigen, aber es kann auch sein, dass das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn kommt, dann mit einem Aufkleber versehen wird,



Riepen, Rewe, Famila - macht jeweils nur 50 Cent Unterschied. Mein Wasser ist Mineralwasser, in Mehrweg-PET (Mehrweg-Glas wäre auch nicht teurer, aber die Kästen tragen sich ****** und ich müsste es zum Mitnehmen umfüllen), der Quellort ist fast 300km weg. Soviel auch zu Transportkosten: An den Preisen eines Produktes haben die noch immer einen viel zu geringen Anteil.



> Wie wäre es, wenn wir den Müll in ganz Europa nach Deutschland bringen und hier riesige Müllverbrennungsanlagen betreiben (Kunststoff ist ein guter Energielieferant) und damit Strom erzeugen?
> Bräuchten wir dann noch AKWs?
> Die paar Abgase, die bei den Müllanlagen entstehen, sind doch lange nicht so schlimm wie strahlende Brennstäbe und die Asche der Müllanlagen könnten wir irgendwo in Russland versenken (die Russen haben Platz, denn der Aralsee ist ja praktisch nur noch eine Pfütze).



Kunststoff ist vor allem mal ein Produkt der Petrochemie und recylbar. Was du vorschlägst, ist eine indirekte Form der Stromerzeugung aus Öl und der Transportaufwand wirkt sich auch nicht gerade positiv auf die Energiebilanz aus.




Star_KillA schrieb:


> Mal für die Leute die sich damit auskennen :
> 
> Das einzige Problem bei der Atomkraft wäre die Gamma Strahlung !
> Klar hat Uran 235,welches bei AKW eins der wichtigsten Stoffe ist, hat eine große Halbwertszeit , aber da es nur Alpha Strahlung aussendet ist es relativ ungefährlich.
> Nochmal zum mitschreiben : Alpha Strahlung Reichweite weniger als 1M Abschirmung erfolt durch Papier.



Das Problem bei Atommüll ist nicht sein Abschirmung, sondern seine langfristig zuverlässige Lagerung. Es werden garantiert keine Brennstäbe aus einem geschlossenen Endlagerentweichen, sondern gelöste Bestandteile und/oder Zerfallsprodukte (Stichwort: Zerfallskette. Die Strahlung im Sperrgebiet um Tschernobyl wird in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eher ansteigen). Die haben zum einen andere Strahlungsspektren und sind zum anderen leicht für den Körper aufnehmbar. Was Alphastrahler im Körper anrichten hat die Londoner Abteilung des ex-KGB vor ein paar Jahren ja eindrucksvoll demonstiert.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Es werden ja auch einige neue gebaut in der Welt. Und das der Strom aus den AKWs günstig ist stimmt doch auch.





Woohoo schrieb:


> Habe ja geschriebe, dass die Kernenergie günstig ist weil externe Effekte nicht mit eingerpreist werden.



Hast du nicht - siehe vorrangehendes Zitat. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen: Das Verschweigen oder Ignorieren derartiger "Details" ist langsam genauso eine unschöne Regelmäßigkeit in deinen Posts, wie dein Pochen auf irrelevanten negativen Details bei EE. Das gänze lässt deine Posts zu einer undifferenzierten Werbeveranstaltung für AKWs werden.
Im Interesse der Diskussion bitte ich darum, sowas zu unterlassen. Man kann seine Meinung haben, man kann auch niemandem verbieten, seine Meinung unter Ignoranz von Fakten zu bilden - aber man kann erwarten, dass Behauptungen, die im Laufe einer Diskussion wiederlegt wurden, nicht bei jeder sich bietenden (oder in diesem Fall: nicht bietenden Gelegenheit) erneut wiederholt werden.



> Ob globale Erwärmung wirklich ein Problem ist, ist eine gute Frage. Wissenschaftler die das bestreiten haben es nicht leicht und wurden doch auch aus den Gremien (IPCC) entlassen!? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.



Meinst du, dass du das auch verlinken kannst?
Ich meine nämlich nicht. Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die den IPCC verlassen haben, weil es a) viel Arbeit ist die b) nicht bezahlt wird und c) das ganze Kotzen über den politischen Teil auf die Gesundheit geht, aber das waren eher Leute, die die weichspül-es-ist-alles-gar-nicht-so-schlimm-der-nächste-Klimagipfel-wirds-richten Einstellung des IPCC nicht mochten.
Wissenschaftler, die den Klimawandel bestreiten wollen, haben es aber in der Tat nicht leicht. Nämlich nicht leicht, Daten zu messen, die ihre Meinung belegen könnten. Trotz großzügigem Sponsorings der Öllobby und dem quasi garantierten Weltruhm gelingt es irgendwie niemandem, die Ergebnisse tausender Untersuchungen mit einem Schlag zu wiederlegen.



> In Deutschland kommt es mir so vor, das Klimaschützen eine neue Religion ist. Ähnlich wie Bio-Produkte.



Bewegungen, die die Welt schöner machen wollen, und zwar nicht nur für sich, sondern für alle, haben zwangsläufig ein zwei Gemeinsamkeiten mit einigen Religionen.
Mir kommt es aber nicht so vor, als würde das in Deutschland eine Rolle spielen. Klimaschutz war hier kurzfristig ein neuer Wertmaßstab und da der Durchschnittsdeutsche in jeder Kategorie besser aussehen möchte, als sein Nachbar, gab es viele Geschichten zu dem Thema. Mitlerweile sind wir längst beim Unterschied zwischen Aussehen und sein, da reicht es dann, einen Hybrid zu fahren, um gut darzustehen.
Einen 2,5-Tonnen-250km/h-Hybrid. Denn alles andere wäre ja nicht Standesgemäß, wenn man die Kinder zur Schule fährt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wenn man die Abwärme der Öl- Kohle- oder Gaßkraftwerke nutzt um die umliegenden Haushalte per Fernwärme zu heitzen, sieht es noch mal schlechter aus für die AKWs. Denn die Abwärme aus Atomstrom kann man nicht für die Fernwärme nutzen.



Wieso nicht?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin nie off Topic.
> Meine Beiträge sind von gewaltiger Tragkraft und niemand will sie verpassen.



57549 Communitymitglieder verzweifeln, weil ihnen einfach die Zeit fehlt, um alle 28545 auswendig zu lernen.



> Das kommt darauf an, was für Müll du verbrennst. Nimmst du als Beispiel die Einwegflaschen, die ja aus PET bestehen (Basis ist das Polyester, das aus Wasserstoff-Kohlenstoff Molekühlen besteht).
> Verbrennst du das nun, entstehen Wasser, Kohlendioxid und Stickoxide (weil Stickstoff halt in der Luft ist) und dabei gibt das Polymer ungefähr 4-5 Mal so viel Energie ab wie aus der gleichen Menge Öl/Gas entsteht.



Bei vollständiger, perfekter Verbrennung. In der Praxis wird die i.d.R. nicht erreicht und die Abgase enthalten komplexe Aromate,... die diverse Wirkungen haben können. Und Stickoxide sind für sich auch schon nicht unproblematisch.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Bei der DENA Studie war unter anderem das Energiewirtschaftsliche Institut der Uni Köln und das Deutsche Windenergie Institut beteiligt.
> Sind also schon sehr vertrauenswürdig oder ansosnten kann man auch niemanden glauben.



Könntest du Link und Seitenzahl angeben, damit man deinen Bezug auf Studien nachvollziehenkann? Es ist ja ganz nett, ein Post mit dem Namen einer Studie einzuleiten und danach irgendwas zu schreiben, aber einen Zusammenhang kann man so nicht ohne erheblichen Zeitaufwand herstellen.



> Ein großes Problem bei der Klimaproblematik ist vor allem, dass die Angebotsseite ausser Acht gelassen wird. Wenn wir zum Beispiel fast alle sparen an z.B. Öl und das in Zukunft noch mehr tun dann werden sich die Besitzer veranlasst sehen ihren Abbaupfad zu überdenken. Mit dem Ziel Öl schneller zu fördern und zu verkaufen. Somit beschleunigen wir den Klimawandel. Das ist zum Beispiel ein Problem von vielen.



Ganz ehrlich: Schwachsinn.
Genau das Gegenteil wäre der Fall. Sinkende Nachfrage führt zu sinkenden Preisen und damit zu niedrigerer Produktion. Die OPEC regelt bereits heute nach und ein Großteil der Ölvorkommen, deren Ausbeutung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten angedacht wird, wäre bei einem niedrigeren Ölpreis unrentabel.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Exakt. Oder wenn man hier Strom spart, und sollte man damit vielleicht wirklich CO2 sparen, subventioniert man damit nur einen CO2-Verbrauch in Resteuropa. Die Einsparung wird durch den ETS Cap eh erzwungen.



Das ist eine Frage der Vrteilungsmechanismen für CO2-Zertifikate. Wenn eine festgelegte Zahl Europaweit frei versteigert wird, dann würde eine lokale Einsparung tatsächlich den Verbrauch für andere ermöglichen. Aber bei einer angemessen Preisgestaltung hätte dies einen direkten finanziellen Nutzen für die Volkswirtschaft und es würde der Politik den nötigen Unabhängigkeit geben, um eine Reduktion der Zertifikate in Richtung des ökologisch notwendigen Maßes durchzusetzen.



> Wenn ich nur an den Unsinn mit der Sparlampe denke. Was will man damit errichen? Weniger Stromverbrauch. Gut dann hätte man auch eine Steuer auf Strom machen können, zusätzlich.



Gegen die wären aber sämtliche Industrielobbys angerannt, gegen ein Verbot von Low-Tech-Produkten mit geringen Verkaufspreisen dagegen...

Die Wähler geben ihre Macht bekanntermaßen Parteien, die dafür sind, dass der Verbrauch von Energie billiger wird. (siehe Ökosteuer)



> Man müsste eigentlich dafür Zahlen das Öl in der Erde bleibt oder so ähnlich.



Hat Chavez mal vorgeschlagen/verlangt. Andere Comedians wurden als besser empfunden.




Uter schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wo ist das Problem? Solang genug Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht ist es Tieren egal und Pflanzen nutzt es sogar.



CO2 als solches ist weniger das Problem (die Forschung zu Ozeanversauerung und Hochseeplankton dauert an - da könnte es direkt große Probleme auslösen), aber die Erwärmung führt zu einer Veränderung von Klimabedingungen. Einer sehr schnellen Veränderung. Derartige Störungen führen in der Übergangsphase immer zu einem Produktivitäsverlust des Ökosystems. In diesem Fall heißt das: Ein Absterben enormer Mengen von Biomasse, fortschreitende Verwüstung.
Veränderungen also, deren Kompensation Jahrhunderte brauchen würde.





Uter schrieb:


> Und wieder kommst du vom CO2-Gehalt der Luft auf Folgen der Erderwärumg auch wenn ich gerade den Schritt dazwischen, also die Veratwortlichkeit des CO2es für die Erwärmung bezweifel.



Das Absorptionsspektrum von CO2 und die daraus resultierenden Effekte auf den Strahlungshaushalt der Erde sind einfache, primitive und als sicher anzunehmende Physik. Die entsprechenden Formeln passen selbst auf die Bedingungen anderer Planeten. Maximal kann man sich noch darüber streiten, ob CO2 der Auslöser dieser Klimaerwärmung ist (Meinung der meisten: Ja), aber es ist definitiv ein Faktor, der die Erwärmung vorransteigt und verstärkt.
Und es der Faktor, den wir noch mit Abstand am besten direkt beeinflussen können.



> Stimm ich voll und ganz zu. Am besten wäre es, wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum in einigen Ländern wie China negativ werden würde und sich dann die Menge auf den jetzigen Stand oder kanpp darunter einpendeln würde.



Das Wachstum in China bremst sich zumindest zunehmend ab, auch wenn die dahinter stehende Poltik international heftig kritisiert wird.
Aber China ist da imho kein Sonderfall. Ein Staat dieser Größe hat auch eine entsprechen größere Bevölkerung. kleinere Staaten sollten eine entsprechend kleinere haben und wenn man sich z.B. die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in Frankreich anguckt und bedenkt, wieviele in Deutschland diese positiv bewerten und Geld darin investieren, dass Deutschland sie nachmacht, dann weiß man, dass das Problem der massiven Überbevölkerung ein weiteres "für die nächste Generation" ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei vollständiger, perfekter Verbrennung. In der Praxis wird die i.d.R. nicht erreicht und die Abgase enthalten komplexe Aromate,... die diverse Wirkungen haben können. Und Stickoxide sind für sich auch schon nicht unproblematisch.


 
Man kann in den Fabriken ebenso Katalysatoren einbauen, wie es beim Auto ja schon Standard ist.
Darüber hinaus könnte man Wohnhäuser mit Filtersystemen ausrüsten, denn neben den Abgasen hast du auch eine Menge Rußpartikel, die durch die Verbrennung entstehen und leider immer noch zu wenig beachtet werden.

Die Frage ist halt, ist es einfach den Kunststoffmüll der Einwegflaschen zu verbrennen oder nach China zu transportieren, wo es dann weiter verarbeitet wird (entweder auch verbrannt wird oder sonst was). So oder so, das Problem ist das gleiche, nur an einem anderen Ort.
Sinnvoller ist es, Einwegflaschen abzuschaffen und durch Mehrwegflaschen zu ersetzen. Dadurch entstehen zwar neue Transport-und Lagerkosten, aber meiner Meinung nach der bessere Weg.


----------



## Woohoo (29. November 2010)

> Ganz ehrlich: Schwachsinn.
> Genau das Gegenteil wäre der Fall. Sinkende Nachfrage führt zu sinkenden  Preisen und damit zu niedrigerer Produktion. Die OPEC regelt bereits  heute nach und ein Großteil der Ölvorkommen, deren Ausbeutung in den  nächsten Jahrzehnten angedacht wird, wäre bei einem niedrigeren Ölpreis  unrentabel.


Die Gefahr vor sinkenden Preisen bringt die Besitzer der Ölquellen gerade dazu schneller abzubauen. Die Entscheidung über die zeitliche Verteilung des Abbaus hängt entscheidend von den Erwartungen von zukünftigen Erträgen ab, die man mit diesen Ressoucen erzielen kann.
Hohe Preise die auf Grund der Knappheit weiter steigen = nicht alles auf einmal (oder so schnell wie möglich) Fördern.
Sinkende Preise auf Grund von Förderung e.E.  = Beschleunigung des Abbaupfades.
Hinzukommt, dass die Eigentumsrechte für die Besitzer von Ölquellen nicht gerade gesichert sind. Wenn man sich ansieht in welchen Ländern die meisten Quellen liegen. 
Um wirklich effizient Klimaschutz zu betreiben müsste man schon einen globalen Emissionshandel einführen, und auf teure nationale Maßnahmen (EEG, Förderung Biokraftstoffe usw.) verzichten. Denn die Klimafrage stellt sich aus der Sicht eines einzelnen Landes bei der Stromproduktion bereits jetzt nicht mehr.

Die Studie hat über 300 Seiten und ab Seite 300 wird man die entsprechenden Aussagen finden. Ich habe leider keinen Link ich habe/musste die Studien mal durchlesen da hatte ich die in Papierform. Weiß jetzt nicht ob man die irgendwo im Netz findet, denke aber schon.

Das mit den IPCC Mitarbeitern bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher, wo das mal gedruckt wurde. Ist aber mehr oder weniger für diese Diskussion hier egal weil die Politik ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt nämlich z.B. unter anderem den Klimaschutz.

Atomstrom ist günstiger. Pro Kilowattstunde bezahlt z.B. ein Franzose 11,46cent (trotz höherer Mehrwertsteuer) und in D. 17,67cent (2006 private Haushalte). Man müsste jedoch mal ausrechnen was ungefähr die Endlagerung kosten wird. Und wenn diese auf die Stromkosten umgelagert werden mal sehen wieviel weniger Steuern wir zahlen müssten. Wahrscheinlich gar keine. 
Dazu könnte man noch überlegen wie Frankreich durch die CO2 armen AKWs Druck ausüben kann auf die Anzahl der CO2 Zertifikate. Das wäre für D. auch nicht von Vorteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

Die grundsätzliche Diskussion zu CO2 und Klimawandel findet sich jetzt hier


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man müsste jedoch mal ausrechnen was ungefähr die Endlagerung kosten wird. Und wenn diese auf die Stromkosten umgelagert werden mal sehen wieviel weniger Steuern wir zahlen müssten.


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass niemand auch nur Ansatzweise sicher vorhersehen kann, was eine Endlagerung tatsächlich kosten wird.
Wenn man guckt, wie viel Geld da bisher "versenkt" wurde und was das gebracht hat, dann wird das ganze mehr kosten als die AKWs und der Uranabbau/Aufbereitung jemals gekosten haben.

Wie viel kostet eigentlich der Abbau eines Kohlekraftwerks?


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2011)

Hi!

Ich lese immer 'Endlagerung' - wo denn?

Das ist ja der Irrsinn in diesem Land: jeder Imbissbudenbesitzer muss nachweisen, wo er sein altes Öl lässt.

Aber die Atomlobby dieses Landes betreibt seit 40 Jahren AKW's und es ist bis heute kein sicheres Endlager vorhanden - weder in Deutschland, noch sonstwo!

Und - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - Bau und Rückbau der AKW's werden vom Steuerzahler Subventioniert, die Gewinne aus dem Betrieb streichen jedoch die Konzerne ein.
Und erhöben obendrein die Strompreise in einem Ausmaß, dass schon Raub ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## bubi1 (14. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das Video schon kennt aber ich habe es heute erst gefunden...
Es geht um Ökostrom aus Norwegen.

YouTube - Wie die Bundesregierung sauberen Strom aus Norwegen blockiert - REPORT MAINZ - DAS ERSTE


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich lese immer 'Endlagerung' - wo denn?
> 
> ...



Gesetzeslage und Regierung sei dank, müssen sich die Atombetreiber darum nicht kümmern, die Endlagerung muss der Staat suchen, oder willst du den Atomkonzernen die Endlagerungssuche überlassen?
Die würden den Kram einfach ins Meer kippen, weil der günstigere Weg. 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - Bau und Rückbau der AKW's werden vom Steuerzahler Subventioniert, die Gewinne aus dem Betrieb streichen jedoch die Konzerne ein.
> Und erhöben obendrein die Strompreise in einem Ausmaß, dass schon Raub ist.


 
Die Abwrackung, bzw. der Abbau der Atomalangen ist schon im Strompreis enthalten, wurde damals von Rot/grün zum Automausstieg so festgelegt. Jetzt, durch die Verlängerung, schenken wir den Konzernen die Milliarden und müssen weiter für die Abwrackung bezahlen, obwohl nichts abgewrackt wird. Und wenn man daran denkt, dass einige Kraftwerke älter sind als die Anlagen in Japan.


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

ich sag nur Asse^^


----------



## Superwip (14. März 2011)

> Ich lese immer 'Endlagerung' - wo denn?
> 
> Das ist ja der Irrsinn in diesem Land: jeder Imbissbudenbesitzer muss nachweisen, wo er sein altes Öl lässt.
> 
> Aber die Atomlobby dieses Landes betreibt seit 40 Jahren AKW's und es ist bis heute kein sicheres Endlager vorhanden - weder in Deutschland, noch sonstwo!



Das größte Problem bei der Endlagerung sind populistische Lokalpolitiker, die das Endlager möglichst nicht unter ihrem Dorf sehen wollen, da das den Wählern meist nicht gefällt...

... und Umweltschutzorganisationen, die einerseits gegen jeden Endlagerungsvorschlag blind protestieren und dann gleichzeitig die angeblich fehlenden Möglichkeiten der Endlagerung als Totschlagargument gegen die Nutzung der Kernenergie nutzen



> Und - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - Bau und Rückbau der AKW's werden vom Steuerzahler Subventioniert, die Gewinne aus dem Betrieb streichen jedoch die Konzerne ein.



Wo wird der Rückbau subventioniert?

Selbst wenn das _in Deutschland_ (?) so wäre ist das bei weitem keine Vorraussetzung für den wirtschaftlichen Betrieb von KKWs



> Und erhöben obendrein die Strompreise in einem Ausmaß, dass schon Raub ist.



Was sicher zu einem guten Teil an der Umweltpolitik liegt


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2011)

Ganz wertfrei:

_Der Energiekonzern E.ON will das bayerische Atomkraftwerk Isar1 nicht vom Netz zu nehmen. Ein Unternehmenssprecher sagte: „Isar1 erfüllt alle Sicherheitsvorschriften. Es gibt keinen Grund den Reaktor vom Netz zu nehmen.”_

Das wird alles noch einiges an Trouble bringen...


----------



## dr_breen (14. März 2011)

Mappus der III. König von Baden, Hohenzollern und Württemberg heute:



> +++ Mappus kündigt Abschaltung von Neckarwestheim 1 an +++
> 
> [21.53 Uhr] Eine Folge des von Kanzlerin Merkel angekündigten Moratoriums ist Baden-Württembergs Regierungschef Stefan Mappus zufolge schon klar: Deutschlands zweitältester noch laufender Atommeiler Neckarwestheim 1 wird so schnell wie möglich abgeschaltet. Einen Zeitrahmen nannte der CDU-Politiker nicht. Aus Regierungskreisen verlautete, dass es eher eine Sache von Tagen als von Wochen sei. Ob sich ein Wiederanfahren nach den Gesprächen mit der Regierung lohne, müsse zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geklärt werden. Der Betreiber von Neckarwestheim 1, EnBW, lehnte eine Stellungnahme dazu ab. Zuvor hatte EnBW, dessen Großaktionär das Land Baden-Württemberg ist, erklärt, bis zu einem Gespräch mit Merkel bleibe der Meiler am Netz.



Quelle 1

Und selbiger vor ~ 1 Monat:



> Es wäre aber völlig inakzeptabel, wenn das die Konsequenz hätte, dass zwei Reaktoren, darunter Neckarwestheim I, abgeschaltet werden müssten. Das ist mit uns nicht zu machen.



Quelle 2


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

In ein paar Wochen sind Wahlen, die müssen alles machen, damit sie nicht noch die Wähler verlieren, die ihnen den Sieg kosten könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gesetzeslage und Regierung sei dank, müssen sich die Atombetreiber darum nicht kümmern, die Endlagerung muss der Staat suchen, oder willst du den Atomkonzernen die Endlagerungssuche überlassen?



Überlassen sicherlich nicht (wobei die Bundesregierung nachweislich auch nicht geeignet ist, siehe Gorleben) - aber zumindest finanzieren. Und zwar ohne Limit.



> Die Abwrackung, bzw. der Abbau der Atomalangen ist schon im Strompreis enthalten, wurde damals von Rot/grün zum Automausstieg so festgelegt.



Bislang weiß man nichtmal, wie viel so ein Rückbau kosten wird. Man weiß ja nichtmal, wann er stattfinden wird und wieviel Inflationszuschlag noch draufkommt. Also zu welcher Höhe will man jemanden verpflichten?
(davon abgesehen taucht das Wort "Rückbau" im Atomgesetzt nicht einmal auf - hast du einen Link für diese Festlegung?)




Superwip schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei der Endlagerung sind populistische Lokalpolitiker, die das Endlager möglichst nicht unter ihrem Dorf sehen wollen, da das den Wählern meist nicht gefällt...



Das sind nicht nur Lokalpolitiker, sondern auch Regional-, Landes- und Bundespolitiker. Deswegen steckt die Bundesregierung ja weiter gutes Geld in eine längst als ungeeignet befunde Endlagerung in einem Salzstock. Aktuelle Richtung der Forschung und der Bestrebungen in anderen Ländern wäre eher möglichst hartes und dauerhaftes Gestein - und dann lägen potentielle Standorte nicht mehr in der norddeutschen Tiefebene, sondern mitten im Union-Kernland.
(und schon die erste Suche, die zu Gorleben geführt hat, wurde bekanntermaßen massiv von politischen Kriterien beeinflusst...)




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz wertfrei:
> 
> _Der Energiekonzern E.ON will das bayerische Atomkraftwerk Isar1 nicht vom Netz zu nehmen. Ein Unternehmenssprecher sagte: „Isar1 erfüllt alle Sicherheitsvorschriften. Es gibt keinen Grund den Reaktor vom Netz zu nehmen.”_
> 
> Das wird alles noch einiges an Trouble bringen...


 
Für wen?
Für die Regierung nicht, die will nur die nächsten zwei Wochen "dagegen" demonstrieren. Das gelingt eher noch besser, wenn E.ON ein bißchen rumzickt. Da kann man dann viele Interviews geben, ohne das sich was tut.
Für E.ON auch nicht. Die haben mit ihrer Aussage recht und einen gültigen Vertrag mit der aktuellen Regierung. Solange die Oppositionsklage bezüglich der undemokratischen Änderung der Gesetze nicht durch ist, dürfen sie das Kraftwerk betreiben. Wenn Merkel noch ein bißchen Druck macht, können sie ggf. sogar guten Willen bekunden und es "abschalten". Für die verbleibenden zwei Monate, bis das Moratorium durch ist und man wieder den normalen Betrieb aufnehmen kann. Die Zwischenzeit nutzt man halt für Wartungsarbeiten, die ohnehin mal eine Abschaltung erfordert hätten.
Und für die Bevölkerung... Unser Trouble mit der Atomkraft begann vor über 49 Jahren und da wird sich jetzt auch nicht plötzlich was ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überlassen sicherlich nicht (wobei die Bundesregierung nachweislich auch nicht geeignet ist, siehe Gorleben) - aber zumindest finanzieren. Und zwar ohne Limit.



Tja, und das sehe ich eben nicht.
guck dir mal das Stromnetz an, das verödet langsam, in 30 Jahren ist es marode und wenn dann Teile davon zusammenbrechen, werden die Stromkonzerne den Staat bitten, ihn beim Wiederaufbau massiv zu unterstützen, bzw. den lieber ganz übernehmen.
Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste werden sozialisiert, der perfekte Kapitalismus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang weiß man nichtmal, wie viel so ein Rückbau kosten wird. Man weiß ja nichtmal, wann er stattfinden wird und wieviel Inflationszuschlag noch draufkommt. Also zu welcher Höhe will man jemanden verpflichten?
> (davon abgesehen taucht das Wort "Rückbau" im Atomgesetzt nicht einmal auf - hast du einen Link für diese Festlegung?)



Du wirst lachen, aber das steht so, bzw. so ähnlich bei den Grünen im Wahlkampfprogramm, bzw. im Parteibuch (bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

Ich les da nur, dass sie die Rückstellungen der Betreiber für Rückbau (zu denen waren die afaik schon vor rot-grün verpflichtet - aber die Höhe ist eben fraglich, insbesondere wenn man die Endlagerung der verstrahlten Teile zum Rückbau zählt) unter staatliche Kontrolle bringen und auch für die Endlagersuche anzapfen wollen.
Das ist genau das Gegenteil von zusätzlicher Finanzierung


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Dann scheinen die Damen und Herren Künast, Trittin und Roth nicht zu wissen, was in ihrem Parteibuch steht oder sagen eben was anderes als da steht.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2011)

der fefe geht heute in seinem Blog aber ab

Fefes Blog

kurzes Zitat:



> Und es gibt nichts, was sie sagen könnte, was nicht unglaublich offensichtlich hirntot rüberkommt. Das Niveau an Peinlichkeit wird eher noch steigen. Ich meine, bei Tschernobyl, da konnten wir uns noch einreden, naja, die Russen, die können halt nichts, das ist halt keine Hochtechnologie-Nation. Aber bei Japan? Es gibt nichts, was man da vorbringen könnte, um das für Merkels Atompolitik weniger desaströs zu machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was sicher zu einem guten Teil an der Umweltpolitik liegt


 
Das ist Schwachsinn. Regenerative Energien sind deutlich günstiger als Atomstrom. Atomstrom ist nur günstig für den Produzenten, dank hohen Subventionen. In Deutschland wurden z.B. in dem Zeitraum von 1950 bis 2008 165 Milliarden Euro in die Atomenergie gepumpt. Das Geld hätte man genauso gut in Solarstrom, Windkraft usw. stecken können. Oder von mir aus auch in die Entwicklung von Kernfusionsreaktoren bzw. in deren Erforschung. Dann hätten wir heute die ganzen Probleme nicht und keiner müsste sich Gedanken machen, dass evtl. das Grundwasser atomar verstrahlt wird, weil irgendein Salzstock undicht wird.

Für uns Endkunden wäre ein Ausstieg aus dem Atomstrom billiger. Momentan haben wir die Situation, dass die 4 Energie-Riesen den Preis quasi frei bestimmen können. Wenn denen die AKWs abgestellt werden würden, würden Anbieter mit alternativen Stromquellen interessanter werden, da diese dann konkurrenzfähiger werden. Durch die Schwächung der Energie-Riesen würde ein härterer Preiskampf enstehen, der die Preise senken würde.

Außerdem sollte man sich erstmal informieren. Anbieter, die 100% regenerative Energie vertreiben, sind nicht teurer als die etablierten 4. Da fragt man sich doch warum... schließlich ist der Öko-Strom angeblich so teuer und Atomstrom ja sooooooooo billig.

Und zum Schluss nochmal an alle die immer noch glauben, Atomstrom sei so ungefährlich: warum bloß wollen die Schwarzen im Süden den Atomdreck möglichst weit weg haben? Garantiert nicht, weil er so ungefährlich ist und es in Niedersachsen so viel bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, dass Zeug zu lagern...


----------



## doodlez (15. März 2011)

wer hat denn gerade das Interview von Sigmar Gabriel gesehn auf NTV? Ich hätte so ausrasten können, das war mal wieder nur typisches Fingerzeigen auf die anderen, sag mal gehts noch? Die Spd selber hats doch genauso wenig geschafft die Dinger abzuschalten, kann man nicht einmal die politischen Spielchen weglassen aus so einem wichtigen Thema?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> Die Spd selber hats doch genauso wenig geschafft die Dinger abzuschalten, kann man nicht einmal die politischen Spielchen weglassen aus so einem wichtigen Thema?


 
Die Atomlobby hat nun mal sehr viel Macht und Einfluss, bei jeder Partei.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. März 2011)

Wenn es nach der SPD gegangen wäre, wären schon AKWs abgeschaltet worden... Erst letztes Jahr hat Schwarz/Gelb die Laufzeiten so verlängert, dass z.B. Biblis weiterlaufen durfte, anstatt wie von Rot/Grün geplant abgeschaltet werden sollte. Was mich als Hesse sehr freut, da vor allem Biblis ja erhebliche Mängel aufweist und es auch hier schon das ein oder andere Erdbeben gab. Vor kurzer Zeit gabs erst zwei, die waren zwar leicht, aber wer weiß.

Insofern hat also nur die aktuelle Regierung verhindert, dass die SPD es schafft die Dinger abzuschalten. Erst mal informieren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn. Regenerative Energien sind deutlich günstiger als Atomstrom. Atomstrom ist nur günstig für den Produzenten, dank hohen Subventionen. In Deutschland wurden z.B. in dem Zeitraum von 1950 bis 2008 165 Milliarden Euro in die Atomenergie gepumpt. Das Geld hätte man genauso gut in Solarstrom, Windkraft usw. stecken können. Oder von mir aus auch in die Entwicklung von Kernfusionsreaktoren bzw. in deren Erforschung.



In die pumpt man fast noch mehr (mit noch weniger Ergebnissen)



> Dann hätten wir heute die ganzen Probleme nicht und keiner müsste sich Gedanken machen, dass evtl. das Grundwasser atomar verstrahlt wird, weil irgendein Salzstock undicht wird.



Hätten wir genauso. Kernfusion produziert zwar weniger Abfall, aber zumindest in ihrer derzeitigen Form fällt noch genug durch die Reaktoren selbst an - vermutlich mehr, als im besten Endlager der Welt (Asse) steckt. (also real. Mehr, als laut Papier drinne steckt, ist ja sowieso kein Problem) 




doodlez schrieb:


> wer hat denn gerade das Interview von Sigmar Gabriel gesehn auf NTV? Ich hätte so ausrasten können, das war mal wieder nur typisches Fingerzeigen auf die anderen, sag mal gehts noch? Die Spd selber hats doch genauso wenig geschafft die Dinger abzuschalten,



Wie du dich sicherlich erinnerst, haben SPD und Grüne zusammen mit den Atomkonzernen einen Vertrag über ökonomisch verträgliche Abschaltung der AKWs unter Wahrung von Versorgungs- und Betriebsssicherheit geschlossen und in Gesetze umgewandelt.
Dummerweise haben unsere vertrauenswürdigen Atomkonzern die Absprachen umgangen, wie sie nur konnten, bis Schwarz-Gelb die Gesetze wieder aufgehoben hat.


Wo wir übrigens gerade bei Versorgungssicherheit sind:
Da könnten die nächsten 3 Monate doch einen kleinen positiven Effekt haben. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, will man immerhin 40% der Kraftwerksleistung zeitgleich ausschalten. Da sollte einigen Leuten, die der Meinung sind, ohne AKWs würden wir im Dunkeln sitzen, (weiterhin) ein Licht auf(a)ngehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hätten wir genauso. Kernfusion produziert zwar weniger Abfall, aber zumindest in ihrer derzeitigen Form fällt noch genug durch die Reaktoren selbst an - vermutlich mehr, als im besten Endlager der Welt (Asse) steckt. (also real. Mehr, als laut Papier drinne steckt, ist ja sowieso kein Problem)


 
In einem Kernfusionsreaktor würde mehr verstrahlter Müll anfallen als viele denken.
Sobald man atomar Energie erzeugt, macht man das (zwangsläufig) mit Gammastrahlung und die verstrahlt nun mal alles, die bleibt auch nicht innerhalb des Plasmas, die verstrahlt die Reaktorwand und die Magnetspulen.
Und man kann sich ausmalen, wie lange so eine dauerverstrahlte Magnetspule, die mit flüssigem Helum kühl gehalten werden muss, hält.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. März 2011)

So viel ich weiß ist die radioaktive Halbwertzeit bei dem bei der Kernfusion erzeugten Müll wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß ist die radioaktive Halbwertzeit bei dem bei der Kernfusion erzeugten Müll wesentlich kleiner.


 
Schwer zu sagen, sichere Studien gibts ja keine, alles sind nur Mutmaßungen.
Was verstehst du denn unter wesentlich kleiner?
1000 Jahre? 10.000 Jahre?


----------



## DarthLAX (15. März 2011)

hm....fusion währe schon was (weniger gefährlich weil - soweit ich weiß - jederzeit abschaltbar (was ein kernspaltungs-reaktor nicht ist soweit ich das weiß, vor allem wenn es ein russischer reaktor mit grafitt-moderator/kühlung ist, weil das zeug dann fest wird d.h. einmal komplett abgestellt ist das ding hin (russen haben z.B. auch uboote mit sowas die auch im hafen den reaktor an lassen müssen (!))

zu energiepolitik:

regeneratives zeugs ist ja schön und gut, aber das hat auch alles nachteile z.B. solar ist bei uns net effektiv (das müsste man im ALL machen, nur wie kriegt man die energie hier runter?), wind ist nicht zuverlässig genug (man braucht normale kraftwerke die auf "reserve" laufen (was eine schlechtere verbrennung bedingt d.h. mehr abgase)), ebbe/flut-kraftwerke haben nur best. zeiten wo die energie liefern, erdwärme geht net überall und "normale" wasserkraftwerke (als beste, regenerative, energielieferanten) haben den nachteil das da die flusslandschaft extremst kaputt geht (beispiel bei mir in der nähe: plattling, die haben ein stauwerk und die isar-auen da wahren vorher um einiges schöner, beispiel zwei: bei mir (niederalteich) hätten die gerne auch eins gebaut, aber die bürger sind und waren zum glück dagegen (eines der letzten frei fließenden, nicht begradigten stücke donau ist hier und das geben wir nicht her!) d.h. was willste machen, bei normalen kraftwerken haste müll in der atmosphäre (der - vll - sogar schlimmer als radioktiver mist ist wegen ozonloch/treibhaus-effekt) und bei nuke-strom haste rad.-aktiven müll 

d.h. beides (also fossile brennstoffe) sind wohl im moment ohne alternative

vor allem: lieber habe ich deutsche AKWs (hunderte wenn es sein muss!) als 1x TEMELIN das ein kuddelmuddel zwischen russischer (aka: tschernobyl ähnlicher) technik und US-Technik ist, die nicht auch nicht deutschen standarts an sicherheit (die wohl die strengsten der welt sind) entspricht.
auch hat es bei uns keine - starken (eigentlich gar keine!) - erdbeben und tsunamis hat es auch net d.h. unsere politik von nem ereigniss am anderen ende der welt abhängig zu machen finde ich einfach nur schlimm!

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm....fusion währe schon was (weniger gefährlich weil - soweit ich weiß - jederzeit abschaltbar (was ein kernspaltungs-reaktor nicht ist soweit ich das weiß, vor allem wenn es ein russischer reaktor mit grafitt-moderator/kühlung ist, weil das zeug dann fest wird d.h. einmal komplett abgestellt ist das ding hin (russen haben z.B. auch uboote mit sowas die auch im hafen den reaktor an lassen müssen (!))


 
Ein Fusionsrekator schaltet sich sehr schnell ab, derzeit schneller als den Forschern lieb ist, denn es gibt immer noch das Problem, dass das Plasma trotz der Magnetfelder gegen die Wand der Reaktors kommt und dann kühlt es schlagartig ab und die Kernreaktion hört sofort auf.
Das passiert in Millionstel Sekunden, die Kontrolle ist halt noch nicht da, da muss man noch eine Menge forschen und auch noch eine paar neue Werkstoffe erfinden.


----------



## bubi1 (15. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> zu energiepolitik:
> 
> regeneratives zeugs ist ja schön und gut, aber das hat auch alles nachteile z.B. solar ist bei uns net effektiv (das müsste man im ALL machen, nur wie kriegt man die energie hier runter?), wind ist nicht zuverlässig genug (man braucht normale kraftwerke die auf "reserve" laufen (was eine schlechtere verbrennung bedingt d.h. mehr abgase)), ebbe/flut-kraftwerke haben nur best. zeiten wo die energie liefern, erdwärme geht net überall und "normale" wasserkraftwerke (als beste, regenerative, energielieferanten) haben den nachteil das da die flusslandschaft extremst kaputt geht (beispiel bei mir in der nähe: plattling, die haben ein stauwerk und die isar-auen da wahren vorher um einiges schöner, beispiel zwei: bei mir (niederalteich) hätten die gerne auch eins gebaut, aber die bürger sind und waren zum glück dagegen (eines der letzten frei fließenden, nicht begradigten stücke donau ist hier und das geben wir nicht her!)



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Deshalb müsste von allem etwas gebaut werden. Ich denke sie ergänzen sich ganz gut.
Wenn dann noch zusätzlich ein paar Kohlekraftwerke oder ähnliche laufen, würde das meiner Ansicht nach funktionieren.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. März 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß ist die radioaktive Halbwertzeit bei dem bei der Kernfusion erzeugten Müll wesentlich kleiner.


 
Würde den bei einer Fusion von Wasserstoffatomen erst gar kein radioaktiver Müll entstehen?

Weil sonst kann man ja im prinzipg gleich bei atomkraftwerken bleiben, ein vorteil hätte man dann ja nicht...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## dr_breen (15. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Würde den bei einer Fusion von Wasserstoffatomen erst gar kein radioaktiver Müll entstehen?
> 
> Weil sonst kann man ja im prinzipg gleich bei atomkraftwerken bleiben, ein vorteil hätte man dann ja nicht...
> 
> ...



Verstrahlt wird der Reaktor schon, aber man kommt afaik leichter an das Ausgangsmaterial. Und das Endprodukt ist auch nicht von sich aus radioaktiv.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß ist die radioaktive Halbwertzeit bei dem bei der Kernfusion erzeugten Müll wesentlich kleiner.



Im Vergleich zu Uran ist "wesentlich kleiner" immer noch verdammt viel 
Sicher: Wenn man davon ausgeht, den Müll langfristig bewachen zu müssen (und das ist bis auf weiteres die einzige, wenn auch vollkommen unrealistische Varianten), dann macht es einen Unterschied. Aber ob du Mittel- oder Starkradioaktiven Müll verbuddelst, ist eher ein theoretischer Unterschied. In der Praxis wären die Halbwertszeiten in beiden Fällen länger, als wir vorhersagen können, so das man in beiden Fällen "so sicher wie irgend möglich" anstreben muss.
Die Handhabung wäre bei geringerer Strahlung ggf. einfacher - was aber durch die ungleich unhandlichere Teile wieder ausgeglichen wird.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm....fusion währe schon was (weniger gefährlich weil - soweit ich weiß - jederzeit abschaltbar



Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Bislang ist Fusion ohne externe Energiezufuhr so gut wie unmöglich, aber das ist ja eigentlich nicht Ziel der Sache. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie stark die Reaktorgrößen wachsen, dann würde ich erwarten, dass ein kommerziell erfolgreicher Fusionsreaktor so groß wäre, dass bei einer schlagartigen Abschaltung das Plasma den Reaktor zerlegt. Sicher: Technisch besser als bei einem AKW. Aber da kommt dann der menschliche Faktor mit rein - man kann den Reaktor nicht mehr Notabschalten (und ggf. später wieder anfahren, wenn es ein Fehlalarm war), man kann ihn nur zerstören. Im Ernstfall kann das die entscheidende Sekunde Zögern begründen.



> was ein kernspaltungs-reaktor nicht ist soweit ich das weiß, vor allem wenn es ein russischer reaktor mit grafitt-moderator/kühlung ist, weil das zeug dann fest wird d.h. einmal komplett abgestellt ist das ding hin (russen haben z.B. auch uboote mit sowas die auch im hafen den reaktor an lassen müssen (!))



Du verwechselst Moderator mit Kühlung.
Ein graphitmoderierter Reaktor enthält hoffentlich nichts flüssiges, außer Wasser, sonst hat man eine Kernschmelze. Und man kann ihn sehr wohl notabschalten. Das große Problem liegt darin, dass er sich nicht selbst abschaltet. Ein Wasser moderierter Reaktor (wie in Japan oder Deutschland - aber eben nicht in Tschernobyl) verringert seine Leistung automatisch, wenn das Wasser verdampft. Ein graphitmoderierter legt sogar an Leistung zu. Aber das Prinzip Regelstäbe rein -> Spaltung runter funktioniert bei beiden gleich. (wenn man nicht gerade Graphitspitzen an die Moderatorstäbe baut, wie in der ersten RMBK Generation...)

Was du dagegen beschreibst, ist ein Flüssigmetall-gekühlter Reaktor. Die kann man kompakter und leichter bauen und man kann sie mit höheren Temperaturen und damit höherer Effizienz betreiben, außerdem stört das NaK die Spaltung weniger, als Wasser. Wenn man sie dagegen unter afaik 80°C abkühlen lässt (was bei einer Notabschaltung natürlich leicht passieren kann), dann hat man einen soliden Metallblock, den man nie wieder in Betrieb nehmen kann.
Entsprechende U-Boote haben die Russen nicht mehr in Betrieb und eine Reihe von Alfas wurden erst noch auf DWR umgerüstet (genauso wie die amerikanische Seawolf). Ursprünglich war vorgesehen, dass die Boote von Anlagen im Hafen beheizt wurden, so dass die Reaktoren keineswegs immer laufen mussten - aber der Zustand der späten sowjetischen und russischen Marine...




> regeneratives zeugs ist ja schön und gut, aber das hat auch alles nachteile z.B. solar ist bei uns net effektiv



Ließ mal ein bißchen im Thread: Besser als nichts ist es definitiv.



> wind ist nicht zuverlässig genug



Wind ist, gerade wenn man ihn großflächig nutzt, sehr zuverlässig.



> ebbe/flut-kraftwerke haben nur best. zeiten wo die energie liefern,



Oft genug. Das Problem sind eher geeignete Standorte, denn freistehende Anlagen brauchen schnelle Strömungen und Dämme sind eine ökologische Katastrophe.



> erdwärme geht net überall



Wenn man wirklich will, geht sie fast überall (bzw. die Probleme, die nicht am Geld sind, kann man nur schwer vorhersehen)



> d.h. beides (also fossile brennstoffe) sind wohl im moment ohne alternative



Die Alternative "sparen" gibt es immer.
Wenn ich feststelle, dass AMD und Nvidia zu teuer sind, dann kaufe ich weder CF noch SLI und nicht das kleinere übel.
Statt dessen plant alle Welt, in Zukunft noch mehr zu verbrauchen 



> vor allem: lieber habe ich deutsche AKWs (hunderte wenn es sein muss!) als 1x TEMELIN das ein kuddelmuddel zwischen russischer (aka: tschernobyl ähnlicher) technik und US-Technik ist, die nicht auch nicht deutschen standarts an sicherheit (die wohl die strengsten der welt sind) entspricht.



Über Temelin braucht man nicht viel sagen - aber "deutsche Sicherheitsstandards"?
Hast du mal drauf geachtet, wie selten einige Reaktoren in den letzten Jahren am Netz waren? Krümmel im letzten halben Jahrzehnt afaik keine 3 Monate. Und wenn sich anguckt, wie ehrlich die Betreiber mit Problemen umgehen, dann kommen einem sehr schnell Zweifel daran, ob die Einhaltung irgendwelcher Standards überhaupt gegeben ist. Zu einer Anpassung an technische Weiterentwicklungen wird sowieso niemand verpflichtet.



> auch hat es bei uns keine - starken (eigentlich gar keine!) - erdbeben



Im Reingraben wurde afaik schon >5 gemessen. Das ist zwar weitaus weniger, als in Japan, aber afaik sind unsere Reaktoren auch nur für 6 konzipiert.
Allgemein gilt:
Die Reaktoren in Japan sind auf jedes nur erdenkliche Szenario vorbereitet. Es trat das undenkbare ein.
Die Reaktoren in Deutschland sind auf jedes nur erdenkliche Szenario vorbereitet (ausgenommen terroristische Anschläge, schwere Erdbeben und in einigen Fällen -z.B. Biblis- Brände in bestimmten Teilen der Anlage). Mal gucken, was bei uns eintritt...




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Würde den bei einer Fusion von Wasserstoffatomen erst gar kein radioaktiver Müll entstehen?


 
Als Fusionsprodukt nicht - die radiaktiven Heliumisotope sind extrem kurzlebig. Aber durch die starke Strahlung (Gamma, aber auch Neutronenstrahlung) werden enorme Mengen Sekundärradioaktivität im Reaktormaterial erzeugt. Das passiert bei Fissionskraftwerken zwar auch (afaik aber nicht so stark), ist da aber ein vergleichsweise kleines Problem, weil der Reaktorbehälter eben genau das ist: Ein Behältniss, dass ich über Jahrzehnte nutzen lässt. Bei einem Fusionsreaktor benötigt man sehr starke Spulen in Plasmanähe und die haben natürlich eine (zur Zeit sehr stark) beschränkte Lebensdauer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und die haben natürlich eine (zur Zeit sehr stark) beschränkte Lebensdauer.


 
Das liegt an dem Temperaturunterschied. Du musst sie mit flüssigem Helium kühlen, damit sie am Effektivsten arbeiten können, gleichzeitig ist aber das Plasma 100 Millionen Grad heiß.
Aber den Reaktor zerlegt es nicht, die Menge an Plasma ist überschaubar und sobald das Plasma mit den Wänden in Kontakt gerät, kühlt es sofort ab und die Reaktion erlischt und das Plasma ist keins mehr.
Das geht sehr, sehr schnell. Der Nachteil ist, das heiße Plasma zerstört dabei langfristig die Reaktorwand und auch die Magnetspulen. Selbst wenn du ein perfektes Magnetfeld hast, kannst du das Plasma nicht lange genug kontrollieren, es berührt irgendwann die Reaktorwand und dann ist die Reaktion vorbei. Aktuell sind die Forscher nicht dazu in der Lage, das Problem zu beheben. Forschungen am Computer haben gezeigt, dass "Gegenmagnetfelder" das verhindern könnten.
Bis zur Inbetriebnahme von ITER soll das Problem aber erkannt und ausgemerzt werden, mit vielen weiteren Forschungen, auch hier in Deutschland.
Nachteil bleibt aber, dass die Magnetspulen anfällig sind und auch mal ausfallen, bzw. ersetzt werden müssen, wenn sie zu stark verstrahlt werden, das ist derzeit sehr teuer (die Dinger werden nicht am Fließband in einer Fabrik hergestellt) und besonders ITER wird eine Menge Magnetspulen haben, angeblich alleine doppelt so viele Spulen für das "Gegenmagnetfeld" als für das eigentliche Magnetfeld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

Bei "Beschädigungen durch Plasma" bezog ich mich ausdrücklich auf einen kommerziellen Reaktor. Dieser würde zwar keinen Kontakt des Plamas mit der Wand im Normalbetrieb haben, er müsste aber eine vielfach größere Menge Plasma, vermutlich ettliche Zehnerpotenzen, enthalten, um eben ein günstigeres Verhältniss zwischen Fusionsmaterialmenge/Volumen/Oberfläche/einzudämmender Bereich zu erhalten. Wenn eine große Menge superheißen Plasmas in Sekundenbruchteilen auf die Reaktorwand trifft, ggf. noch in einem schmalen Streifen, denn afaik laufen Bewegungen primär in der Torusebene ab, dann sollte das eine ähnliche Wirkung haben, wie eine Schneidladung. Die Energien dürften zwar nicht so hoch sein, dass man sie nicht im Kern halten kann - aber die Möglichkeiten für eine Panzerung zwischen Spulen und Plasma sind begrenzt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Fusionsprodukt nicht - die radiaktiven Heliumisotope sind extrem kurzlebig. Aber durch die starke Strahlung (Gamma, aber auch Neutronenstrahlung) werden enorme Mengen Sekundärradioaktivität im Reaktormaterial erzeugt. Das passiert bei Fissionskraftwerken zwar auch (afaik aber nicht so stark), ist da aber ein vergleichsweise kleines Problem, weil der Reaktorbehälter eben genau das ist: Ein Behältniss, dass ich über Jahrzehnte nutzen lässt. Bei einem Fusionsreaktor benötigt man sehr starke Spulen in Plasmanähe und die haben natürlich eine (zur Zeit sehr stark) beschränkte Lebensdauer.


 
Sprich man hätte nur das Problem, dass im Reaktor selbst hohe radioaktivität herrscht. Aber die Umwelt verschont bleibt? 
Das hört sich ja eig. ganz gut an, sofern sie die angesprochenen "Mängel" noch in den Griff bekommen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei "Beschädigungen durch Plasma" bezog ich mich ausdrücklich auf einen kommerziellen Reaktor. Dieser würde zwar keinen Kontakt des Plamas mit der Wand im Normalbetrieb haben, er müsste aber eine vielfach größere Menge Plasma, vermutlich ettliche Zehnerpotenzen, enthalten, um eben ein günstigeres Verhältniss zwischen Fusionsmaterialmenge/Volumen/Oberfläche/einzudämmender Bereich zu erhalten. Wenn eine große Menge superheißen Plasmas in Sekundenbruchteilen auf die Reaktorwand trifft, ggf. noch in einem schmalen Streifen, denn afaik laufen Bewegungen primär in der Torusebene ab, dann sollte das eine ähnliche Wirkung haben, wie eine Schneidladung. Die Energien dürften zwar nicht so hoch sein, dass man sie nicht im Kern halten kann - aber die Möglichkeiten für eine Panzerung zwischen Spulen und Plasma sind begrenzt.


 
Das sind alles nur theoretische Überlegungen. ITER wird der erste Fusionsreaktor werden, der unter praxisnahen Wahrscheinlichkeiten getestet werden kann, denn jetzige Fusionsreaktoren sind nur Forschungsreaktor, bei denen man zwar Fusion erzeugen und sogar Energie gewinnen kann, aber die Zeitdauer für die gewinnbringende Fusion zu kurz ist. ITER soll wesentlich länger in der gewinnbringenden Zone fusionieren und dann erst wird man wissen, was es wirklich bedeutet, wenns länger läuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Sprich man hätte nur das Problem, dass im Reaktor selbst hohe radioaktivität herrscht. Aber die Umwelt verschont bleibt?


Jein.
Der entscheidende Teil fehlt: Man muss in regelmäßigen Abständen Teile dieses hochverstrahlten Reaktors ersetzen.


Was mir gerade noch einfällt (auch @Quanti):
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Sicherheit von Fusionsreaktoren gegenüber Leckagen aus? Mir fällt zwar spontan nicht ein, wie Risse entstehen sollte (aber wie mitlerweile jedem klar sein sollte: auch gegen das undenkbare muss man geschützt sein), aber immerhin hat man in unmittelbarer Nähe flüssiges Helium oder Stickstoff zur Kühlung der Spulen und mehrere Millionen K heißes Plasma.
Wenn das aufeinandertrifft dürften gewisse Wasserstoffexplosionen geradezu lächerlich wirken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch einfällt (auch @Quanti):
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Sicherheit von Fusionsreaktoren gegenüber Leckagen aus? Mir fällt zwar spontan nicht ein, wie Risse entstehen sollte (aber wie mitlerweile jedem klar sein sollte: auch gegen das undenkbare muss man geschützt sein), aber immerhin hat man in unmittelbarer Nähe flüssiges Helium oder Stickstoff zur Kühlung der Spulen und mehrere Millionen K heißes Plasma.
> Wenn das aufeinandertrifft dürften gewisse Wasserstoffexplosionen geradezu lächerlich wirken.


 
Also, mein physikalischer Verstand sagt: 

Das Plasma muss man mit genügend Energie versorgen, damit es überhaupt zum Plasma wird, die 100 Millionen Grad sind ja nicht mit einem Akku zu erziehen, ein Fusionsreaktor braucht ein eigenes Kraftwerk (ich wollte jetzt nicht Atomkraftwerk schreiben ), sonst geht da gar nichts.
Der Textor in Jülich kann nur einmal in der Woche angeworfen werden, für 10 Sekunden, dann sind die Kondensatoren leer und müssen wieder aufgeladen werden (und das dauert eben), weil der Textor halt kein eigenes Kraftwerk hat.
Der ITER bekommt ein eigenes Kraftwerk (man weiß aber noch nicht welches, nach derzeitigem Stand ein Atomkraftwerk, zumindest wollen die Franzosen das und auf ihrem Grund entsteht ITER ja).
Na ja, auch egal, kann sein, dass das seit einigen Tagen über den Haufen geworfen wird, keine Ahnung, müsste mich da erst mal informieren, jedenfalls, sobald das Plasma nicht mehr mit Energie versorgt werden kann (und das wird bei einem Unfall/Störung oder was auch immer der Fall sein), bricht das Plasma sofort zusammen. Bricht die Anlage für flüssiges Helium zusammen, geht kaputt oder platzt auf, was auch immer, dann bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen und auch hier erlischt das Plasma sofort (sofort kann man wörtlich nehmen. Das passiert in Mikrosekunden, weil die Kernfusion ja einen Gegendruck erzeugt, bzw. braucht, damit es überhaupt abläuft, in der Sonne kommt der Gegendruck von der Gravitation). Also ein Zusammentreffen von Plasma und flüssiges Helium kann ausgeschlossen werden. es würde auch nicht viel passieren, wenn sie zusammentreffen, da das Plasma ja sofort abgekühlt wird und zusammenbrechen würde.
Das ist ja auch der große Vorteil beim Fusionsreaktor, eine gerade fusionierte Masse kann nicht ausbrechen, bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen, erlischt die Kernfusion sofort, berührt das Plasma die Reaktorwand, kühlt es schlagartig ab und die Kernfusion erlischt ebenfalls.
Ein Kernfusionsreaktor kann auch nicht wie eine Wasserstoffbombe explodieren, selbst wenn Terroristen die Anlage übernehmen würde und wissen, was sie da machen, können sie aus der Anlage keine stationäre Wasserstoffbombe machen, keine Chance.

Ebenso wenig kann man aus einem Atomkraftwerk eine stationäre Atombombe machen.


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, mein physikalischer Verstand sagt:
> 
> Das Plasma muss man mit genügend Energie versorgen, damit es überhaupt zum Plasma wird, die 100 Millionen Grad sind ja nicht mit einem Akku zu erziehen, ein Fusionsreaktor braucht ein eigenes Kraftwerk (ich wollte jetzt nicht Atomkraftwerk schreiben ), sonst geht da gar nichts.



Richtig. Aber nur solange die Fusion noch nicht "Selbstversorgend", also einen entsprechenden Teil an Mehrenergie liefert. Dann ist keine externe Versorgung mehr nötig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Textor in Jülich kann nur einmal in der Woche angeworfen werden, für 10 Sekunden, dann sind die Kondensatoren leer und müssen wieder aufgeladen werden (und das dauert eben), weil der Textor halt kein eigenes Kraftwerk hat.
> Der ITER bekommt ein eigenes Kraftwerk (man weiß aber noch nicht welches, nach derzeitigem Stand ein Atomkraftwerk, zumindest wollen die Franzosen das und auf ihrem Grund entsteht ITER ja).



Siehe Oben



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, auch egal, kann sein, dass das seit einigen Tagen über den Haufen geworfen wird, keine Ahnung, müsste mich da erst mal informieren, jedenfalls, sobald das Plasma nicht mehr mit Energie versorgt werden kann (und das wird bei einem Unfall/Störung oder was auch immer der Fall sein), bricht das Plasma sofort zusammen. Bricht die Anlage für flüssiges Helium zusammen, geht kaputt oder platzt auf, was auch immer, dann bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen und auch hier erlischt das Plasma sofort (sofort kann man wörtlich nehmen. Das passiert in Mikrosekunden, weil die Kernfusion ja einen Gegendruck erzeugt, bzw. braucht, damit es überhaupt abläuft, in der Sonne kommt der Gegendruck von der Gravitation). Also ein Zusammentreffen von Plasma und flüssiges Helium kann ausgeschlossen werden. es würde auch nicht viel passieren, wenn sie zusammentreffen, da das Plasma ja sofort abgekühlt wird und zusammenbrechen würde.
> Das ist ja auch der große Vorteil beim Fusionsreaktor, eine gerade fusionierte Masse kann nicht ausbrechen, bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen, erlischt die Kernfusion sofort, berührt das Plasma die Reaktorwand, kühlt es schlagartig ab und die Kernfusion erlischt ebenfalls.
> Ein Kernfusionsreaktor kann auch nicht wie eine Wasserstoffbombe explodieren, selbst wenn Terroristen die Anlage übernehmen würde und wissen, was sie da machen, können sie aus der Anlage keine stationäre Wasserstoffbombe machen, keine Chance.
> 
> Ebenso wenig kann man aus einem Atomkraftwerk eine stationäre Atombombe machen.


 
Eben. Da durch die Verunreinigung und / oder das zusammenbrechen der M-Felder das Plasmafeuer zusammenbricht.
Jedenfalls nach aktuellem Stand der Technik

Ich möchte damit allerdings nicht ausschließen. dass ein solcher Zusammenbruch der Magnetfelder und oder Eigenversorgung zu einem Freisetzen hoher Strahlendosen führen kann.

Zusatz einfach mal meinen Gedanken folgend:
Die Elemente welche das Magnetfeld erzeugen müssten wohl schon immens abgeschirmt werden.
Wenn ich dran denke was Menschen beim Bau eines Funkmastes schon für Symptome haben. Und das ganze 2 Wochem vor in Betrieb gehen des Mastes. (Wobei ich nicht mal "Wellenfühlige" Menschen ausschließen mag. Es gibt ja auch "Wetterfühlige".)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber nur solange die Fusion noch nicht "Selbstversorgend", also einen entsprechenden Teil an Mehrenergie liefert. Dann ist keine externe Versorgung mehr nötig.


 
Aber du brauchst das Kraftwerk, um es in Gange zu kriegen und das Magnetfeld muss immer laufen, ohne Magnetfeld kein eingeschlossenes Plasma und ich weiß ja nicht, ob du weißt, wie stark die Magnetfelder sein müssen um das Plasma einschließen zu können.
Außerdem musst du immer Energie zuführen, denn Kernfusion erzeugt einen Strahlungsdruck, der von der Fusion wegweist, erzeugst du keinen ausreichenden Gegendruck, kannst du den kritischen Punkt nicht mehr erreichen, den du brauchst um die Fusion aufrechtzuerhalten.
In der Sonne macht das die Schwerkraft, die sorgt für den Gegendruck, in einem Fusionsreaktor musst du leistungsstarke Maser haben oder was vergleichbares.
Wobei ein Gaser das beste wäre, aber die Menschheit ist technisch nicht in der Lage einen Gaser zu bauen (den gibts nur in der Theorie).



TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Zusatz einfach mal meinen Gedanken folgend:
> Die Elemente welche das Magnetfeld erzeugen müssten wohl schon immens abgeschirmt werden.
> Wenn ich dran denke was Menschen beim Bau eines Funkmastes schon für Symptome haben. Und das ganze 2 Wochem vor in Betrieb gehen des Mastes. (Wobei ich nicht mal "Wellenfühlige" Menschen ausschließen mag. Es gibt ja auch "Wetterfühlige".)



Ein Magnetfeld kannst du nur sehr schwer abschirmen. Theoretisch könnten man außerhalb des Kraftwerkes ein Gegenmagnetfeld installieren, das die Magnetfeldlinien des eigentlichen Magnetfeldes neutralisiert, bzw. abschwächt, aber dazu gibts nur Theorien.
Bisher ist man sich noch nicht mal im Klaren, wie stark das Magnetfeld überhaupt sein muss, damit ITER korrekt laufen kann und ITER ist immer noch Grundlagenforschung, von einer Anwendungen, die relativ kostengünstig ist, ist man noch weit entfernt.
Und kostengünstig muss ein Kraftwerk werden, was nützt ein Fusionskraftwerk, das 30x mehr kostet als ein Windkraftwerk, aber nur 15x mehr Strom liefern kann?


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst das Kraftwerk, um es in Gange zu kriegen und das Magnetfeld muss immer laufen, ohne Magnetfeld kein eingeschlossenes Plasma und ich weiß ja nicht, ob du weißt, wie stark die Magnetfelder sein müssen um das Plasma einschließen zu können.


 
Richtig. Ich kann dir die Stärke des M-Feldes nicht nennen.

Aber:
Solange eine Fusion externe Energie verlangt, ist es völlig unsinnig Kraftwerke zu bauen.
Fusion wird erst in dem Moment relevant, wenn die Überschussenergie den Betrieb aufrecht erhalten kann UND einen Teil Energie erzeugt der verkauft werden kann.

So sehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Nö, du hast eben zwei Energiequellen.
Mit der einen musst du die Fusion aufrecht erhalten und mit der anderen kannst du Strom erzeugen.
Eine Fusion kann sich nicht alleine aufrechterhalten, nicht auf der Erde, nicht im Fusionsreaktor, das ist physikalisch unmöglich, du musst immer einen Druck auf die zu fusionierende Masse ausüben, sonst kommen die Protonen nicht nah genug zusammen um die starke Kernkraft zu überwinden (eigentlich überwinden sie die auch nicht, der Tunneleffekt kommt zum Tragen). 
Sobald im Plasma die Fusion einsetzt, expandiert es (schau dir die Berichte über den Textor an), du musst es wieder zusammenbringen, dazu brauchst du den Maser und die Magnetfelder, beides muss mit Energie versorgt werden, die nicht von der Fusion stammen kann.
Das Plasma kann seine Energie nicht direkt in ein Medium abgeben, wie es z.B. bei AKWs der Fall ist, die Energie muss übertragen werden, wo wir beim nächsten Problem sind.
Man ist sich ja heute noch nicht mal sicher ob man einen Stellarator oder einen Tokamak benutzen soll.
Selbst ein Trägheitseinschlussreaktor ist möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (16. März 2011)

Also ich gebe dir, was den derzeitigen Stand der Technik angeht, recht.

Das was wir als Fusion derzeit erzeugen ist Endotherm. Verbraucht also zusätzlich Energie. 
Oder ist nur wenige Sekunden in einem Energiebereich, welcher die Zufuhr externer Energie nicht nötig macht. 
(Meines Wissens nach 2-3 Sekunden mit stabilem Plasma. Und selbst das ist nicht in der Lage mehr Energie zu liefern als es verbraucht um die M-Felder zu erzeugen etc.)

Sinnvoll und Gewinnbringend ist die Fusion aber erst dann, wenn der verbrauch "Exotherm" wird. Also ohne zusätzliche Einbringung von Energie.
Grob gesagt erst dann, wenn mehr Energie übrig ist als für die Fusion verbraucht wird.

Ich sollte dazu sagen. So grob angenommen. Sonst machen mich die Physiker mal sowas von Rund ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, du hast eben zwei Energiequellen.
> Mit der einen musst du die Fusion aufrecht erhalten und mit der anderen kannst du Strom erzeugen.
> Eine Fusion kann sich nicht alleine aufrechterhalten, nicht auf der Erde, nicht im Fusionsreaktor, das ist physikalisch unmöglich, du musst immer einen Druck auf die zu fusionierende Masse ausüben, sonst kommen die Protonen nicht nah genug zusammen um die starke Kernkraft zu überwinden (eigentlich überwinden sie die auch nicht, der Tunneleffekt kommt zum Tragen).
> Sobald im Plasma die Fusion einsetzt, expandiert es (schau dir die Berichte über den Textor an), du musst es wieder zusammenbringen, dazu brauchst du den Maser und die Magnetfelder, beides muss mit Energie versorgt werden, die nicht von der Fusion stammen kann.
> ...



Wenn es physikalisch nicht möglich ist. Dann müsste unsere Sonne auch ein Problem haben. Klar. Der Druck im Sonneninneren ist auf der Erde nicht mal annähernd erreichbar. Deswegen wird ja so dringend an der "kalten Fusion" durck Katalysatoren etc. geforscht

Da ich aber alles andere als unfehlbar bin (Da gab es mal ein nettes Beisbiel mit dem Wasserdampf vor einigen Posts)
Lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich bin halt nicht "Lernresistent".


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Das was wir als Fusion derzeit erzeugen ist Endotherm. Verbraucht also zusätzlich Energie.
> Oder ist nur wenige Sekunden in einem Energiebereich, welcher die Zufuhr externer Energie nicht nötig macht.
> (Meines Wissens nach 2-3 Sekunden mit stabilem Plasma. Und selbst das ist nicht in der Lage mehr Energie zu liefern als es verbraucht um die M-Felder zu erzeugen etc.)



Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. 
Wir können in einem Träkheitseinschlussreaktor für ein paar Nanosekunden eine Leistung erzeugen, die deutlich höher ist als die Leistung, die alle Kraftwerke der Erde gemeinsam erzeugen können.
Das eine Problem sind die Nanosekunden (), das andere, dass man dafür nicht 100 Millionen Grad, sondern 1 Milliarde Grad braucht (je heißer, desto effizienter).
In Jülich kann das zumindest das Plasma für die 10 Sekunden aufrecht erhalten werden, für die die Kondensatoren die Energie haben. Fusion derzeit nur für Mikrosekunden und zwar deshalb, weil das Plasma dann sofort expandiert und die Energie nicht reicht um das Plasma wieder soweit zu verdichten, dass die Fusion wieder einsetzen kann.



TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Sinnvoll und Gewinnbringend ist die Fusion aber erst dann, wenn der verbrauch "Exotherm" wird. Also ohne zusätzliche Einbringung von Energie.



Doch, du kannst weiterhin Energie einbringen, machst du ja bei jedem Kraftwerk. Nur musst du eben mehr Energie rauskriegen als du investieren musst, sonst ist es ja schwachsinnig.
Aber das Problem ist ja nicht nur, ob die gewinnbringend Fusion betreiben kannst, sie muss auch noch kostengünstig sein, denn nichts schreckt Energiekonzerne mehr ab als Bau-und Unterhaltskosten. Solange ein Kohlekraftwerk 20x günstiger zu bauen und zu betreiben ist, ist ein Fusionskraftwerk sinnfrei.



TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Ich sollte dazu sagen. So grob angenommen. Sonst machen mich die Physiker mal sowas von Rund ^^



Physiker kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Aber die Physiker kochen das Wasser nicht mit einem Wasserkocher, sondern mit Vakuum. 
Also, um das noch mal genauer zu sagen:
*Ich bin ein riesen Fan der Atomenergie.* 
*Ich liebe Atomenergie.* 
*Wenn ich morgens aufstehe und aus dem Fenster gucke, dann ball ich die Faust und freue mich über Atomenergie.* 

Wir Menschen haben den besten Atomreaktor, den es gibt, auch wenn dieser anfällig ist, ständig Störungen hat, praktisch sein Eigenleben führt, alles andere als stabil ist und wenn der mal explodieren sollte, werden wahrscheinlich Milliarden Menschen sterben (und ein paar Fische ).



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, mein physikalischer Verstand sagt:
> 
> Das Plasma muss man mit genügend Energie versorgen, damit es überhaupt zum Plasma wird,
> ...
> jedenfalls, sobald das Plasma nicht mehr mit Energie versorgt werden kann (und das wird bei einem Unfall/Störung oder was auch immer der Fall sein), bricht das Plasma sofort zusammen.



Mein ökonomischer Verstand (nicht lachen) sagt mir, dass ein Reaktor, der das Plasma mit Energie versorgen muss, anstatt ihm Energie zu entziehen, kein kommerzieller Reaktor wird 
Schlüsselelement auf dem Weg zum produktiven Reaktor ist afaik eine deutlich Vergrößerung der Plasmamasse. Natürlich reden wir immer noch von Wasserstoff mit seiner lächerlich geringen Wärmekapazität - aber bei den extremen Temperaturen würde in einer großen Menge Plasma trotzdem einiges an Energie stecken. Diese verschwindet nicht, wenn das Magnetfeld zusammenbricht, sondern sie wird auf die Umgebung übertragen. Bei heutigen mini-Reaktoren sagt man "das Plasma kühlt an der Reaktorwand sofort ab". Bei einem kommerziellen Reaktor hätte ich gern seperat bestätigt, dass daraus kein "das Plasma schmilzt sich sofort durch die Reaktorwand" wird 




> Bricht die Anlage für flüssiges Helium zusammen,...



Ich rede nicht von der Versorgung, ich rede von den Leitungen. Wir haben einen Reaktor mit einem großen Vorrat thermischer Energie (und noch laufender Produktion) und wir haben ein extrem unterkühltes Gas, dass durch ein kleines Loch ("undenkbarer" Herkunft) eindringt. Das ergibt imho in Millisekunden einen verdammt hohen Druck und somit -auch wenn die Fusion im gleichen Moment abbricht- ein Gefahrenpotential.


Ein Kernfusionsreaktor kann auch nicht wie eine Wasserstoffbombe explodieren, selbst wenn Terroristen die Anlage übernehmen würde und wissen, was sie da machen, können sie aus der Anlage keine stationäre Wasserstoffbombe machen, keine Chance.



> Ebenso wenig kann man aus einem Atomkraftwerk eine stationäre Atombombe machen.



Das wäre noch ein anderes Thema (dem ich aber keine hohe Bedeutung abseits des üblichen, riesigen Proliferationsproblems beimesse, da man die Anlagen ja entsprechend sichern könnte):
Was genau passiert denn, wenn ich einen kommerziellen Reaktor überfülle?
Zumindest für Fissionsmaterial wäre ein Fusionsreaktor auch ein hervoragender Zünder.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man ist sich ja heute noch nicht mal sicher ob man einen Stellarator oder einen Tokamak benutzen soll.



Wobei das eher eine Diskussion Einfachkeit vs. Komplexität ist. Das Prinzip eines magnetisch eingedämmten Torus ist afaik bei beiden das gleiche, die Frage ist nur, wie man am einfachsten ein geeignetes Magnetfeld erzeugt.




TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Also ich gebe dir, was den derzeitigen Stand der Technik angeht, recht.
> 
> Das was wir als Fusion derzeit erzeugen ist Endotherm. Verbraucht also zusätzlich Energie.
> Oder ist nur wenige Sekunden in einem Energiebereich, welcher die Zufuhr externer Energie nicht nötig macht.
> (Meines Wissens nach 2-3 Sekunden mit stabilem Plasma. Und selbst das ist nicht in der Lage mehr Energie zu liefern als es verbraucht um die M-Felder zu erzeugen etc.)



Quanti drückt sich da imho n bissl ungünstig aus, wenn er sagt, man müsse "externe Energie zuführen, um die Fusion am laufen zu halten". Was man machen muss, ist Energie zur Aufrechterhaltung der Eindämmung der Fusion liefern und die kann nicht direkt aus der Fusion stammen, aber natürlich aus einem der dranhängenden Generatoren. (Wobei es imho ein interessantes Ziel wäre, ein Eindämmungssystem zu entwickeln, dass direkt die elektromagnetische Strahlung zur Erzeugung des Magnetfeldes nutzt)



> Deswegen wird ja so dringend an der "kalten Fusion" durck Katalysatoren etc. geforscht



Wird das eigentlich noch?
Fand dieses Märchen schon immer nicht nur hoffnungs-, sondern auch sinnlos. Schließlich will man ja eben gerade Wärme erzeugen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir Menschen haben den besten Atomreaktor, den es gibt, auch wenn dieser anfällig ist, ständig Störungen hat, praktisch sein Eigenleben führt, alles andere als stabil ist und wenn der mal explodieren sollte, werden wahrscheinlich Milliarden Menschen sterben (und ein paar Fische ).


 
Ich vertrete ja weiterhin die Ansicht, dass wir noch einen zweiten, günstiger gelgenen Reaktor haben.


Spoiler



erdinnerstes 


Aber was soll man machen: Selbst wenn man Menschen zwischen einen gigantischen Fusions- und einen gigantischen Fissionsreaktor stellt, wollen sie ihr eigenes Spielzeug


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein ökonomischer Verstand (nicht lachen) sagt mir, dass ein Reaktor, der das Plasma mit Energie versorgen muss, anstatt ihm Energie zu entziehen, kein kommerzieller Reaktor wird
> Schlüsselelement auf dem Weg zum produktiven Reaktor ist afaik eine deutlich Vergrößerung der Plasmamasse. Natürlich reden wir immer noch von Wasserstoff mit seiner lächerlich geringen Wärmekapazität - aber bei den extremen Temperaturen würde in einer großen Menge Plasma trotzdem einiges an Energie stecken. Diese verschwindet nicht, wenn das Magnetfeld zusammenbricht, sondern sie wird auf die Umgebung übertragen. Bei heutigen mini-Reaktoren sagt man "das Plasma kühlt an der Reaktorwand sofort ab". Bei einem kommerziellen Reaktor hätte ich gern seperat bestätigt, dass daraus kein "das Plasma schmilzt sich sofort durch die Reaktorwand" wird



Deswegen muss man abwarten, was wirklich mit dem ITER ist. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, auch wenn das noch viele Jahre dauern wird, eher wir überhaupt von Tests reden können, von Ergebnissen rede ich da nicht mal.
Aber so viel Plasma brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da die Fusion von kleineren Atomen deutlich mehr Energie liefert als die Fission von großen Atomen, bezogen auf die gesamte Masse.
Das nächste Dilemma ist aber, dass du neben Deuterium auch noch Tritium brauchst, das ein Reaktor zwar selbst herstellen kann, aber dieses Radioaktiv ist.
Außerdem musst du das Plasma ja extrem "zusammenquetschen" damit es überhaupt zur Fusion kommt, also das Innere eines Reaktor ist ja nicht voll mit Plasma.
Aber, wie schon gesagt, was nützt ein Fusionsreaktor, der das 100 fache eines Windkraftwerkes kostet, aber nur 20x mehr Energie liefern kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von der Versorgung, ich rede von den Leitungen. Wir haben einen Reaktor mit einem großen Vorrat thermischer Energie (und noch laufender Produktion) und wir haben ein extrem unterkühltes Gas, dass durch ein kleines Loch ("undenkbarer" Herkunft) eindringt. Das ergibt imho in Millisekunden einen verdammt hohen Druck und somit -auch wenn die Fusion im gleichen Moment abbricht- ein Gefahrenpotential.



Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es jemals zu so einer Störung kam, das flüssiges Helium in den Reaktor eingedrungen ist.
Wenn ich in einem Zimmer flüssigen Stickstoff hinstelle und ihn schlagartig entweichen lassen, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass der Luftdruck im Zimmer gigantische Ausmaße annimmt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre noch ein anderes Thema (dem ich aber keine hohe Bedeutung abseits des üblichen, riesigen Proliferationsproblems beimesse, da man die Anlagen ja entsprechend sichern könnte):
> Was genau passiert denn, wenn ich einen kommerziellen Reaktor überfülle?
> Zumindest für Fissionsmaterial wäre ein Fusionsreaktor auch ein hervoragender Zünder.



Wie willst du denn Fissionsmaterial in das Plasma eines Fusionsreaktors kriegen, dass dann auch noch fusioniert?
und zu was soll es fusionieren, Eisen zu Nickel. 
Oder willst du Gold herstellen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei das eher eine Diskussion Einfachkeit vs. Komplexität ist. Das Prinzip eines magnetisch eingedämmten Torus ist afaik bei beiden das gleiche, die Frage ist nur, wie man am einfachsten ein geeignetes Magnetfeld erzeugt.



Für die Produktion von Energie ist ein Stellarator sinnvoller, da er theoretisch autonom arbeiten könnte (Betonung liegt auf könnte, der Traum eines Fusionswissenschaftlers eben), der Tokamak kann das nicht, der muss immer von außen mit Energie versorgt werden, der ITER ist aber ein Tokamak Typ.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quanti drückt sich da imho n bissl ungünstig aus, wenn er sagt, man müsse "externe Energie zuführen, um die Fusion am laufen zu halten". Was man machen muss, ist Energie zur Aufrechterhaltung der Eindämmung der Fusion liefern und die kann nicht direkt aus der Fusion stammen, aber natürlich aus einem der dranhängenden Generatoren. (Wobei es imho ein interessantes Ziel wäre, ein Eindämmungssystem zu entwickeln, dass direkt die elektromagnetische Strahlung zur Erzeugung des Magnetfeldes nutzt)



Ich drücke mich nicht ungünstig aus, ich beziehe mich auf den Tokamak Typ, der ausschließlich von außen mit Energie versorgt werden kann, der kann sich nicht selbst versorgen. Ein Stellarator wäre sinnvoller, aber der ist kommerziell nicht umzusetzen, bzw. nicht mit aktueller Technologie und Werkstoffen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird das eigentlich noch?
> Fand dieses Märchen schon immer nicht nur hoffnungs-, sondern auch sinnlos. Schließlich will man ja eben gerade Wärme erzeugen



In der Theorie sehr interessant, Myonen sind das Schlagwort, aber derzeit ist es eben nur Theorie, mehr nicht.
Kalte Fusion könnte Raumschiffe mit Energie versorgen, da sie theoretisch kleiner sind als Plasmareaktoren (wie gesagt, theoretisch )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vertrete ja weiterhin die Ansicht, dass wir noch einen zweiten, günstiger gelgenen Reaktor haben.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hmm. aber an meinen Reaktor kommst du leichter ran, den kannst du einfacher nutzen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was soll man machen: Selbst wenn man Menschen zwischen einen gigantischen Fusions- und einen gigantischen Fissionsreaktor stellt, wollen sie ihr eigenes Spielzeug



Richtig, die Menschheit will einen Quantensingularitätsreaktor haben. 
Mir würde schon ein Replikator reichen.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. März 2011)

Na super. Die Regierung veranlasst zwar die Abschaltung von AKWs, aber so wie es aussieht, gibt sie jetzt den Energiekonzernen freie Hand bei der Preisgestaltung. Ein Kuhhandel zu Lasten der Bevölkerung. Obwohl AKWs grade mal 2% der Energiegewinnung ausmachen. Naja, wir werden halt von einer Konzernlobby regiert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl ca. 23% AKW-Stromanteil, zumindest in Deutschland.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. März 2011)

jep, 25%. Trotzdem haben wir nach Abschaltung der, glaube 7 AKWs sind im Gespräch, noch genug Strom. Wir Exportieren ihn ja. Ich finde es nur eine Sauerei, wie wir von Lobbyisten regiert werden. 
Bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl sollen sie statt den Parteien, lieber die Konzerne nennen, die wir dann wählen sollen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. März 2011)

Praktisch gesehen könnte man in Deutschland 7 AKW's abschalten, von der alten Generation und uns würde kein Licht ausgehen, nur wie du schon sagst würden die großen EVU's dann rumheulen, da nicht mehr genug Strom exportiert werden kann.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. März 2011)

Es geht den Konzernen nicht darum, das es dann zu wenig Strom gibt. es geht darum, das Werk zu entsorgen. Ist ja kein gewöhnlicher Bauschutt. Sie wollen, das für die Entsorgung jemand anderes bezahlt, obwohl ein Kraftwerk in seiner Lebenszeit vermutlich Milliarden eingefahren hat. Sauerei.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. März 2011)

Mit exportiert meine ich gewinnbringend ins Ausland verkaufen und nicht zu wenig Strom, denn wie ich schon schrieb geht der uns nicht aus, selbst wenn man 7 AKW's abstellt.  Die Entsorgung bezahlen die aus der Portokasse, hier gehts aber um Gewinne und die werden ja geringer wenn man die abschaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Weil die AKWs ja schon abgeschrieben sind, jeder Tag länger laufen spült Millionen in die Kassen, da meckern sie natürlich, wenn man ihnen einen Goldesel wegnehmen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber so viel Plasma brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da die Fusion von kleineren Atomen deutlich mehr Energie liefert als die Fission von großen Atomen, bezogen auf die gesamte Masse.



? Wer redet denn von großen Atomen? Ich rede von MEHR Plasma. Die Energiebilanz dürfte afaik ein Wechselspiel zwischen dem Fusionsvolumen und der Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe (Plasmatemperatur) bzw. Eingrenzung sein. D.h. je mehr Plasma man auf einem Haufen hab, desto besser wird die Bilanz aus erzeugter und benötigter Energie.
Andere Parameter wie z.B. Grad der Verdichtung beeinflussen es zwar auch, aber diese Grundprinzip ist das, was sich am leichtesten (und immer auch zusätzlich) ausreizen lässt.



> Das nächste Dilemma ist aber, dass du neben Deuterium auch noch Tritium brauchst, das ein Reaktor zwar selbst herstellen kann, aber dieses Radioaktiv ist.



Deuterium ist auch radioaktiv, nur etwas haltbarer.



> Aber, wie schon gesagt, was nützt ein Fusionsreaktor, der das 100 fache eines Windkraftwerkes kostet, aber nur 20x mehr Energie liefern kann?



Frag nicht mich. Ich stelle schon bei jeder Gelegenheit die Frage, 
"was eine Fusionsenergie nützt, deren Entwicklung mehr kostet, als die vollständige Umstellung auf erneuerbare?"



> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es jemals zu so einer Störung kam, das flüssiges Helium in den Reaktor eingedrungen ist.
> Wenn ich in einem Zimmer flüssigen Stickstoff hinstelle und ihn schlagartig entweichen lassen, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass der Luftdruck im Zimmer gigantische Ausmaße annimmt.



Kannst den flüssigen Stickstoff ja mal auf einen glühenden brennenden Kohlehaufen kippen.



> Wie willst du denn Fissionsmaterial in das Plasma eines Fusionsreaktors kriegen, dass dann auch noch fusioniert?
> und zu was soll es fusionieren, Eisen zu Nickel.
> Oder willst du Gold herstellen?



Ich will gar nicht, aber ein Terrorist will ggf. Uran spalten und eine riesige Neutronenquelle könnte dabei hilfreich sein.




steffen0278 schrieb:


> jep, 25%. Trotzdem haben wir nach Abschaltung der, glaube 7 AKWs sind im Gespräch, noch genug Strom. Wir Exportieren ihn ja. Ich finde es nur eine Sauerei, wie wir von Lobbyisten regiert werden.
> Bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl sollen sie statt den Parteien, lieber die Konzerne nennen, die wir dann wählen sollen.


 
Wir bekommen zumindest alle 4 Jahre die Möglichkeit, den Schwerpunkt zwischen den Lobbys zu verschieben.
Letztes mal wurden die gewählt, die potentiell tödliche oder/und die Ökosphäre zerstörende Technologien befürworten. Mal gucken, was die Bevölkerung bis zur nächsten Wahl lernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deuterium ist auch radioaktiv, nur etwas haltbarer.



Nö, ist es nicht, nur Tritium ist radioaktiv.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frag nicht mich. Ich stelle schon bei jeder Gelegenheit die Frage,
> "was eine Fusionsenergie nützt, deren Entwicklung mehr kostet, als die vollständige Umstellung auf erneuerbare?"



Es geht halt um neue Techniken, da spielt die ökonomische Ausbeutung noch keine Rolle, erst mal haben.
Guck dir Kernenergie an, da weiß auch noch keiner, was das am Ende wirklich kosten wird, aber Hauptsache haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst den flüssigen Stickstoff ja mal auf einen glühenden brennenden Kohlehaufen kippen.



Kipp mal Wasser auf einer heißen Herdplatte, was passiert?
Es entsteht Wasserdampf.
Nimmt der Luftdruck zu?
Denke mal, dass das kaum messbar ist, aber du kannst ja mal dein Barometer daneben halten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht, aber ein Terrorist will ggf. Uran spalten und eine riesige Neutronenquelle könnte dabei hilfreich sein.



Hmm. riesige Neutronenquelle...hmm... 
Eine riesige Neutronenquelle hast du in Kernfissionsreaktoren, denn da sind viele freie Neutronen, in einem Fusionsreaktor hast du Protonium und Deuterium, kein Neutron, dann Tritium, ein Neutron. Dieses Neutron bleibt, denn es ist ja Teil des Endproduktes der Fusion, eben Helium.
Hmm, wo sind also die vielen freie Neutron, die du brauchst..... 
*an Kopf kratz* 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir bekommen zumindest alle 4 Jahre die Möglichkeit, den Schwerpunkt zwischen den Lobbys zu verschieben.
> Letztes mal wurden die gewählt, die potentiell tödliche oder/und die Ökosphäre zerstörende Technologien befürworten. Mal gucken, was die Bevölkerung bis zur nächsten Wahl lernt.



Eben, hatten wir ja gemacht, von 1998 an, wenn du dich erinnerst.
Wurden da AKWs abgeschaltet?
Nö, aber so eine komische Sache wie Dosenpfand wurde eingeführt. Seit dem werden Unmengen an Einwegplastikflaschen für Getränke hergestellt (siehe Supermarkt, besonders Discounter), die Mehrwegflaschen gehen weiter zurück.
Einwegplastikflaschen werden meist schon vor Ort gescheddert, gehen als Schüttgut zum Recycling Unternehmen. Dort wird es je nach Bedarf entweder gereinigt und weiterverarbeitet oder kommt gleich in den Brennofen.
In letzter Zeit in den Brennofen, weil die Reinigung seit einiger Zeit immer teurer geworden ist, neu produzieren ist billiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht, nur Tritium ist radioaktiv.


Misst, verwirrt.



> Kipp mal Wasser auf einer heißen Herdplatte, was passiert?
> Es entsteht Wasserdampf.
> Nimmt der Luftdruck zu?
> Denke mal, dass das kaum messbar ist, aber du kannst ja mal dein Barometer daneben halten.



Wir reden hier nicht von einem Liter Wasser (das zudem extrem viel Energie verbraucht, um zu verdampfen) in einem großen Raum auf einer leicht erwärmten Herdplatte, wir reden von flüssigem Helium in einem möglichst kleinen Reaktorbereich, der auf extrem heißen Plasma trifft. Etwas naheliegenderer Vergleich zu dem, was ich befürchte, wäre "kipp mal Wasser auf glühende Kernbrennstäbe". Was da passiert, kann man aktuell in den Nachrichten verfolgen und Gerüchten zufolge spielen Drucksteigerungen dabei eine Rolle.



> Hmm. riesige Neutronenquelle...hmm...
> Eine riesige Neutronenquelle hast du in Kernfissionsreaktoren, denn da sind viele freie Neutronen, in einem Fusionsreaktor hast du Protonium und Deuterium, kein Neutron, dann Tritium, ein Neutron. Dieses Neutron bleibt, denn es ist ja Teil des Endproduktes der Fusion, eben Helium.
> Hmm, wo sind also die vielen freie Neutron, die du brauchst.....
> *an Kopf kratz*



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Fusionsvorgänge sehr viel freie Neutronen produziert (Stichwort "boosted Fission"), frag mich aber nicht, wie das auf kernphysischer Ebene abläuft.



> Eben, hatten wir ja gemacht, von 1998 an, wenn du dich erinnerst.
> Wurden da AKWs abgeschaltet?



Zwei Stück immerhin. Für die restlichen wurde eine Abschaltung in Zukunft vereinbart - aber behauptet ja niemand, dass Idealisten geschickte Verhandlungspartner wären.

Bezüglich Dosenpfand: Weiß es nicht mehr genau, glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass ein Komplettverbot von Dosen auch nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar gewesen wäre?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von einem Liter Wasser (das zudem extrem viel Energie verbraucht, um zu verdampfen) in einem großen Raum auf einer leicht erwärmten Herdplatte, wir reden von flüssigem Helium in einem möglichst kleinen Reaktorbereich, der auf extrem heißen Plasma trifft. Etwas naheliegenderer Vergleich zu dem, was ich befürchte, wäre "kipp mal Wasser auf glühende Kernbrennstäbe". Was da passiert, kann man aktuell in den Nachrichten verfolgen und Gerüchten zufolge spielen Drucksteigerungen dabei eine Rolle.



Kannst du nicht vergleichen, da das Plasma wesentlich weniger Masse enthält als Kernbrennstäbe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Fusionsvorgänge sehr viel freie Neutronen produziert (Stichwort "boosted Fission"), frag mich aber nicht, wie das auf kernphysischer Ebene abläuft.


 
Ich hab mich da mal informiert (dazu später mehr), da ich etwas Zeit hatte.... 
Kleine, auf Kohlenstoffverbindungen aufbauende Brüllmaschine im Haus, erzeugt unnötige Energie (wie nutzen? ), dafür aber garantiert voll biologisch abbaubar 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Dosenpfand: Weiß es nicht mehr genau, glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass ein Komplettverbot von Dosen auch nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar gewesen wäre?



Mir gehts eigentlich nicht um den Dosenpfand, damit hab ich keine Probleme. Mir gehts darum, dass das Pfandsystem allgemein albern ist. Es greift nur bei kohlensäurehaltigen Getränken.
Wieso? wieso nicht bei allen anderen auch, z.B bei Milchprodukten?
Daraus hat sich dann eine Einwegmetalität entwickelt, es gibt nur noch Einwegflaschen in Supermärkten (die natürlich mit Pfand beaufschlagt werden), der Mehrweg ist aber praktisch dort abgeschafft, bei den Discountern ist das am Extremsten.
Vergleich auch mal Einwegflaschen mit Mehrwegflaschen, es fällt sofort auf, dass die Mehrweg stabiler sind, was logisch ist, da sie ja mehrmals benutzt werden müssen. Aber das macht sie in der Herstellung auch teurer und schwerer (Ja, sogar bei PET Flaschen wird nach Gewicht geguckt), daher haben praktisch alle Anbieter von Getränken auch oder nur noch Einwegflaschen im Sortiment, weil die Herstellung günstiger ist und die Rücknahme weg fällt, ebenso die Reinigung und die erneute Befüllung.
Es ist hier eine reine Kostenfrage, die dünnen, leichteren Einwegflaschen sind in der Herstellung rund 25-35% (ungesicherter Schätzwert, aber anzunehmen) günstiger als die Mehrwegflaschen.
Soo, jetzt die Kernfusionssache (da könnte man glatt einen eigenen Thread aufmachen , nicht politisch beruhend, wie dieser Thread, sondern rein technisch/wissenschaftlich betrachtet ).

Also, Neutronen entstehen in der Tat, sie sind auch der Hauptträger der Energie, die man ja nutzen will um Wasser aufzuheizen.
Protonium hat kein Neutron, Deuterium hat ein Neutron, Tritium hat zwei Neutronen.
*Siehe Bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verschmelzen also nun Deuterium und Tritium im Plasma (Protonium fusioniert sehr schlecht, das kriegt nur die Sonne hin) zu Helium, wird ein Neutron freigesetzt, da stabiles Helium nur 2 Neutronen braucht (es gibt auch Helium Isotop mit 3 Neutronen, das ist aber instabil und zerfällt).
Die Neutronen können das Plasma ungehindert verlassen, da sie ja elektrisch neutral sind und nicht auf die Magnetfelder reagieren.
Das Helium muss entfernt werden, da es den Fusionsvorgang sonst unterbrechen würde (das Helium wird abgesaugt, sehr komplizierte Sache).
Diese Neutronen treffen dann auf die Wand der Reaktors und werden von den Atomen des Materials "eingefangen", dabei geben die Neutronen ihre Bewegungsenergie in Form von Wärme ab, das Wasser hinter der Reaktorwand erwärmt sich und treibt den Stromgenerator an, danach wird es in einem Wärmetauscher abgekühlt und fließt wieder zurück zum Reaktor (ein gewisser Teil des Wassers nimmt auch Neutronen auf und wird zu schwerem Wasser, aber bisher gibts da nur Theorien, wie viele Prozent das ausmacht).
Jedoch haben die Neutronen nicht so viel Bewegungsenergie wie die Neutronen in einem Kernfissionskraftwerk (ungefähr 14MeV zu 280MeV), daher können die Neutronen auch keine Kernspaltung auslösen, selbst man man hochangereichertes Plutonium (wie auch immer) in die Reaktorkammer zum Plasma hin bekommt.
Trotzdem erzeugt ein Fusionsrekator mehr Energie als ein Fissionsreaktor, einfach deshalb, weil die Menge an Neutronen größer ist, bzw. die Bindungsenergie in kleinen Atomen stärker ist als in großen Atomen.
*Siehe Bild*.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Helium selbst hat natürlich auch noch Bewegungsenergie, die aber eher schlecht genutzt werden kann (sie entspricht 1/3 der Neutronenenergie). Langfristig will man natürlich dahin kommen, dass auch die Heliumenergie genutzt werden kann. Aber derzeit geht das nicht, weil das Helium durch die beiden Protonen ja elektrisch geladen ist.
*Siehe Bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf jeden Fall ist die Fusion rein wissenschaftlich und technisch betrachtet eine sehr interessante Sache, die ohne Quantenmechanik überhaupt nicht stattfinden könnte.
*Siehe Bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übrigens ist die Effizienz, sofern sie mal gelingt, in einem Fusionsreaktor besser als in der Sonne.
*Siehe Bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Sonne ist eigentlich ein sehr ineffizienter Energieerzeuger. Sie kommt auf nur 0,2 Mikrojoule/Gramm und Sekunde. Eine menschliche Zelle schaft ungefähr das 10.000 Fache.
Ein Bakterium wie das Azotobacter schafft sogar das 50 Millionen Fache der Sonne und ist damit der Rekordhalter, wenn es um Effizienz geht.

Das Deuterium/Tritium Gemisch ist übrigens die beste Wahl, da es die meiste Energie liefert.
*Siehe Bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie gesagt, eine sehr interessante Sache, mit der Kernfusion, allerdings halte ich die Zeitvorstellungen für etwas übertrieben, aber Obama hat ja auch gesagt, dass er bis 2030 auf dem Mars landen will. 
*Siehe bild*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Abschließend noch mal ein zwei Bilder aus dem Inneren eines Stellarators.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt hab ich glatt das schöne Video vergessen..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaMXi8lLrW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle von allen Grafiken und Fotos: Jülich Forschungszentrum für Kernfusion, Dr. Ralph Schorn


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. März 2011)

Hi!

Ich sehe da was ganz Anderes kommen:


die 7 alten AKW's werden abgeschaltet - für drei Monate.
die Konzerne jammern laut über die Kosten und kassieren 'Schadensersatz' und das in einer Höhe, die die tatsächlichen Kosten weit übersteigt. Deren (überhöhte) Angaben kann ja niemand überprüfen.
die Stromkonzerne erhöhen die Preise kräftig - die Merkel hat das ja schon angekündigt.
in drei Monaten läuft das Moratorium stillschweigend aus, die 7 alten Dinger gehen - zumindest teilweise - wieder an Netz. Ganz still und leise... Die Wahlen sind ja dann (zumindest teilweise) vorbei.
Die hohen Strompreise bleiben - und die Konzerne freuen sich.

Lasst mich da nur ein Beispiel nennen: es gab da vor einiger Zeit so einen Aufschlag auf den Strompreis von _einem _Cent je kw/h wegen der erneuerbaren Energien.
Da frage ich mich nur, warum die meisten - wenn nicht alle - Konzerne den Strompreis statt um einen Cent gleich um 3-5 oder mehr Cent je kw/h angehoben haben.
Und dass, obwohl allein die vier großen die Konzerne im letzten Jahr 36 _Milliarden_ *Gewinn *gemacht haben!

Da werden - statt bisher nur die Autofahrer (Mineralölsteuern, Mehrwersteuer _auf _die Mineralölsteuer! Weiß übrigens jemand, wann und wozu die Mineralölsteuer mal eingeführt wurde? _Vorübergehend _zur Finanzierung der Kosten der Berliner Luftbrücke 1947/48.....) - nunmehr alle Bürger des Landes endgültig zu den 'Zahlschweinen' der Nation.
War ja beim Soli nicht anders.

Ich empfinde das alles - und allen voran die Frau Merkel - nur noch als riesengroße Verarschung!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kleine, auf Kohlenstoffverbindungen aufbauende Brüllmaschine im Haus, erzeugt unnötige Energie (wie nutzen? ), dafür aber garantiert voll biologisch abbaubar
> Nutzung in Deutschland verboten
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. März 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich sehe da was ganz Anderes kommen:
> 
> ...



Du solltest Wahrsager werden... Außerdem, was scheinbar niemanden in Deutschland bei der momentanen Atompanik zu interessieren scheint ist die Tatsache das selbst wenn man jedes AKW in Deutschland abschalten würde, gäbe es immer noch jede menge AKW's in Frankreich die uns verstrahlen könnten. Mit einem kompletten Atomaustieg hierzulande würden wir zwar nicht mehr auf einer Zeitbombe sitzen, aber immer noch direkt neben einer stehen... In Polen gibt zwar jetzt noch kein AKW, aber es soll eins geplant bzw. gebaut werden. Na prost Mahlzeit! Tschernobyl lässt schon mal (im vorraus) Grüßen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki(en) sagt:
> Elektron aus Fusion (DT):  14 MeV
> Elektron aus Fission: 2 MeV
> Elektron für Fission: <0,1 eV
> Das Problem wäre demnach eher, dass man noch einen Moderator mitbringen sollte, wenn das ganze Effizient ablaufen soll (was es bei der Menge aber natürlich nicht muss).



Elektronen teilen aber keine Atome, das machen Neutronen.
Im Plasma sind auch gar keine Elektronen mehr drin, denn die stören ja die Kernfusion.
Und in Atomkernen sind Elektronen auch sehr überflüssig, da sie ja Teil der Hülle sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wärme sollte doch eigentlich einfach zu nutzen sein und in anderer Form kann die Energie ja schlecht aus dem System raus, oder?



Das Problem ist halt, dass Heliumkerne positiv geladen sind, ebenso wie das Deuterium und Tritium, du musst also Energie einsetzen um das Helium aus dem Plasma zu bekommen und derzeit ist das so, dass es mehr Energie kosten, das Helium abzusaugen als das Helium Bewegungsenergie hat (denn die Bewegungsenergie musst du ja eben "bekämpfen" um es absaugen zu können).
Das Helium auch als Energieträger zu nutzen ist noch blanke Theorie, bzw. habe ich darüber eigentlich noch keine Theorie gefunden, nur das, was man sich beim Forschungszentrum in Jülich erhofft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bush wollte letzte Jahr auf dem Mond sein... (andere wollten ihn schon 10 Jahre vorher hinschießen)



Bush hat das schnell abgesagt, nachdem die Börsen eingebrochen sind, als Folge von 9/11.
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Menschen das zum Mars schaffen wollen, denn immerhin werden sie 2 Jahre lang unterwegs sein, einfach mal so hinfliegen kannst du nicht und in den 2 Jahren sind sie völlig auf sich gestellt, selbst wenn sie Houston sagen, dass sie ein Problem haben, braucht die Nachricht 30 Minuten zur Erde und weitere 30 Minuten zurück, also 60 Minuten auf eine Antwort warten, in der Zeit kann es zu spät sein.
(aber auch das wäre ein interessantes Thema für einen eigenen Thread )


----------



## Carmir (17. März 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Du solltest Wahrsager werden... Außerdem, was scheinbar niemanden in Deutschland bei der momentanen Atompanik zu interessieren scheint ist die Tatsache das selbst wenn man jedes AKW in Deutschland abschalten würde, gäbe es immer noch jede menge AKW's in Frankreich die uns verstrahlen könnten. Mit einem kompletten Atomaustieg hierzulande würden wir zwar nicht mehr auf einer Zeitbombe sitzen, aber immer noch direkt neben einer stehen... In Polen gibt zwar jetzt noch kein AKW, aber es soll eins geplant bzw. gebaut werden. Na prost Mahlzeit! Tschernobyl lässt schon mal (im vorraus) Grüßen...
> [/LIST]


 
Wenn man erreichen wollte dass auch dei AKW in Frankreich abgeschaltet werden wird man das nie nie nie schaffen solange man selber noch welche am Laufen hat. (Vielleicht auch dann nicht, aber mit laufenden AKW jdf. erst Recht nicht.)
Und im Zweifel ist es auch besser wenn es "neben" mir hoch geht als direkt unterm Hintern. 

Fusionskraft hört sich echt spannend an, aber irgendwie bezweifle ich dass ich das noch erlebe... Allerdings hätten sich meine Großeltern wohl auch nicht träumen lassen was heute alles so möglich ist.


----------



## bubi1 (17. März 2011)

Carmir schrieb:


> Wenn man erreichen wollte dass auch dei AKW in Frankreich abgeschaltet werden wird man das nie nie nie schaffen solange man selber noch welche am Laufen hat. (Vielleicht auch dann nicht, aber mit laufenden AKW jdf. erst Recht nicht.)



Ja ich denke auch, wenn einer anfängt (und Deutschland ist Einflussreicher als manch andere Länder), vielleicht der ein oder andere sich darüber Gedanken machen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Du solltest Wahrsager werden... Außerdem, was scheinbar niemanden in Deutschland bei der momentanen Atompanik zu interessieren scheint ist die Tatsache das selbst wenn man jedes AKW in Deutschland abschalten würde, gäbe es immer noch jede menge AKW's in Frankreich die uns verstrahlen könnten. Mit einem kompletten Atomaustieg hierzulande würden wir zwar nicht mehr auf einer Zeitbombe sitzen, aber immer noch direkt neben einer stehen..



Es gibt sowas wie "Diplomatie" und "Demokratie in anderen Ländern". Wenn wir keine Atomkraftwerke mehr haben, könnten wir zu Recht einen gewissen Druck auf Frankreich ausüben, dass sie aufhören, uns zu bedrohen. Das führt vielleicht nicht direkt zu einer Abschaltung, aber es wäre eine klare Last in einer ganzen Reihe von Verhandlungen. Außerdem gibt es auch in Frankreich eine (bislang kleine - aber es wäre wohl ein guter Zeitpunkt, das zu ändern) Anti-AKW-Bewegung und das nervigste Argument der AKW-Befürworter ist nach wie vor "ohne geht nicht".
In dem Moment, in dem ein Land -zudem eine große Industrienation wie Deutschland- vormacht, dass es sehr wohl geht, haben die Strahlemänner ein massives Argumentationsproblem.
Statt dessen finanziert Deutschland sogar noch anderen Staaten den Bau neuer AKWs 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Elektronen teilen aber keine Atome, das machen Neutronen.




Genau die mein ich doch. Les das ganze nochmal und denk dir das richtige Wort hin.



> Im Plasma sind auch gar keine Elektronen mehr drin, denn die stören ja die Kernfusion.
> Und in Atomkernen sind Elektronen auch sehr überflüssig, da sie ja Teil der Hülle sind.



 In Plasma sollten jede Menge Elektronen sein, sie sind halt nur nicht mehr an die Kerne gebunden.



> Das Problem ist halt, dass Heliumkerne positiv geladen sind, ebenso wie das Deuterium und Tritium, du musst also Energie einsetzen um das Helium aus dem Plasma zu bekommen und derzeit ist das so, dass es mehr Energie kosten, das Helium abzusaugen als das Helium Bewegungsenergie hat (denn die Bewegungsenergie musst du ja eben "bekämpfen" um es absaugen zu können).



Ich wiederhole die Frage: Wohin bitte soll die Energie verschwinden?
Die Kopplung der elektrischen Generatoren wird auch bei Fusionsreaktoren noch über primitive Abwärme erzeugen und quasi alles, was an Energie in den Reaktor gesteckt wird, sollte als Abwärme wieder rauskommen - egal ob es zur Kontrolle von Helium oder zum Zünden des Plasmas dient. Einzige Ausnahme ist die Kühltechnik der Spulen.




> Bush hat das schnell abgesagt, nachdem die Börsen eingebrochen sind, als Folge von 9/11.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Menschen das zum Mars schaffen wollen, denn immerhin werden sie 2 Jahre lang unterwegs sein, einfach mal so hinfliegen kannst du nicht und in den 2 Jahren sind sie völlig auf sich gestellt, selbst wenn sie Houston sagen, dass sie ein Problem haben, braucht die Nachricht 30 Minuten zur Erde und weitere 30 Minuten zurück, also 60 Minuten auf eine Antwort warten, in der Zeit kann es zu spät sein.
> (aber auch das wäre ein interessantes Thema für einen eigenen Thread )


 
Ich persönlich sehe da keinen großen Diskussionsbedarf. Technisch unlösbare Probleme gibt es da keine, wir haben mehr als genug Material zum Mars (und noch weiter) geschickt, um zu wissen wie das geht, wir hatten Menschen außerhalb des Schutzes der Erde und wir haben riesige, bewohnbare Objekte ins All geschafft. Expeditionen in vergangenen Jahrhunderten waren durchaus auch ihre 4-5 Jahre unterwegs und das ganz ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeit.
Die einzigen beiden Komponenten, die fehlen, ist eine Finanzierung und ein Grund. Der Rest wäre reine Optimierung (insbesondere um die Finanzierung zu erleichtern).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Plasma sollten jede Menge Elektronen sein, sie sind halt nur nicht mehr an die Kerne gebunden.



Hast du das Video nicht gesehen?
Wenn du dir das anguckst, dann weißt du, wo die Elektronen sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole die Frage: Wohin bitte soll die Energie verschwinden?
> Die Kopplung der elektrischen Generatoren wird auch bei Fusionsreaktoren noch über primitive Abwärme erzeugen und quasi alles, was an Energie in den Reaktor gesteckt wird, sollte als Abwärme wieder rauskommen - egal ob es zur Kontrolle von Helium oder zum Zünden des Plasmas dient. Einzige Ausnahme ist die Kühltechnik der Spulen.



Die Energie verschwindet ja nicht, wie muss aufgefangen werden.
Du musst das produzierte Helium, bzw. die Heliumkerne von der Fusion weg bekommen. Das machst du, indem du sie absaugst. Du musst also Energie aufbringen um die Bewegungsenergie der Heliumkerne abzubauen, somit erzeugst du zwar Wärme, aber eben nicht da, wo du sie haben willst.
Und im Augenblick gibts es keine Möglichkeit, wie du die Heliumkerne ebenfalls zu den Wänden hinbekommen kannst, hinter denen das Wasser ist, was du aufwärmen willst.
Die Neutronen können das, denn die sind ja elektrisch neutral, die interessieren sich nicht für irgendwelche Magnetfelder. die positiv geladenen Heliumkerne haben es da deutlich schwerer aus dem Magnetfeld zu kommen (sie schaffen es schlichtweg ohne fremde Hilfe, sprich ohne Zuführung von Energie, nicht).
Das nächste Problem ist noch, dass die Neutronen ja irgendwo bleiben müssen, nachdem sie ihre Energie abgegeben haben. Das Material in den Wänden wird also zum Isotop und irgendwann radioaktiv und irgendwann sind so viele Neutronen drin, dass es instabil wird, spätestens dann muss es ausgetauscht werden.
Wann das passiert, kannst du zwar super berechnen, aber eben nur am Computer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe da keinen großen Diskussionsbedarf. Technisch unlösbare Probleme gibt es da keine, wir haben mehr als genug Material zum Mars (und noch weiter) geschickt, um zu wissen wie das geht, wir hatten Menschen außerhalb des Schutzes der Erde und wir haben riesige, bewohnbare Objekte ins All geschafft. Expeditionen in vergangenen Jahrhunderten waren durchaus auch ihre 4-5 Jahre unterwegs und das ganz ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeit.
> Die einzigen beiden Komponenten, die fehlen, ist eine Finanzierung und ein Grund. Der Rest wäre reine Optimierung (insbesondere um die Finanzierung zu erleichtern).



Der Grund ist offensichtlich, die Suche nach Spuren von Leben auf dem Mars (oder was davon übrig geblieben ist) und natürlich Pioniergeist.
Bisher hat noch keine Sonde irgendwas brauchbares auf dem Mars gefunden, man muss einfach besser nachgucken können und Menschen sind da einer Maschine nun mal überlegen.
Es gibt viele Experimente, die zum Mars führen (sollen), wie aktuell Mars 500, doch eine Sache bleibt eben, der Mensch muss unabhängig agieren, es ist eben etwas anderes als wenn du zum Mond fliegst, wo du einen Defekt noch gerade biegen kannst (Apollo 13). doch wenn das Raumscshiff in Richtung Mars gestartet ist, dann ist der Point of no Return bereits erreicht, wenn das Schiff die Erdumlaufbahn verlassen hat. Wenn es technische Probleme gibt, die eine Landung auf dem Mars verhindern (und das Landen wird überlebenswichtig sein, denn das Raumschiff kann den gesamten Vorrat an Treibstoff und Nahrungsmitteln nicht mitnehmen, der größere Teil davon soll vorher mit Sonden zum Mars gebracht werden), dann haben die Menschen in dem Raumschiff ein ernstes Problem, denn umkehren können sie nicht, sie müssten 1 1/2 Jahre um den Mars kreisen, ehe sie zur Erde zurückkehren können (mit zuwenig Treibstoff und Nahrung, weil sie ja nicht gelandet sind). Wenn die Mondlandung daneben geht, umkreist du den Mond einfach und fliegst zurück, beim Mars geht das nicht.
Und bevor nicht jede noch so unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit durchgesprochen und getestet wurde, kannst du nicht hinfliegen. Stell dir einen Sonnenausbruch vor, der stärker ist als jemals für möglich gehalten (wie das japanische Erdbeben) und dieser trifft das Marsraumschiff, bzw. wird es treffen (den Sonnensturm kann man beobachten). Das Marsraumschiff kann nicht mal eben einen Bogen fliegen (so funktioniert das leider nicht) und ausweichen, sie sind dem Sonnensturm ausgeliefert und können nur hoffen, dass die Abschirmung (die man verbaut hat), hält.
Das gleiche auf dem Mars. Stell dir einen Sandsturm vor, der größer und stärker ist, als alles, was man je beobachtet hat und genau über die Sonden hinüber fegt, die man vor dem Raumschiff hingebracht hat und die Hälfte der Sonden zerstört. Schon könnten sie Probleme mit der Versorgung bekommen, eventuell reich es nicht mehr um wieder zurück zu fliegen.
Was machst du, wenn du weißt, dass du in einem Jahr verhungern/verdursten/erfrieren wirst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Da die Diskussion hier gerade an einem Schlusspunkt steht und diverse themenverwandte Threads eröffnet wurden, wird dieser Thread hiermit geschlossen.
Weitere Diskussionen zum gleichen Thema bitte hier durchführen.


----------

